# DLTBB - Classic Physique & Hiking Up Peaks



## DLTBB

Hi UK-M.

I kept a couple of training logs here a few years ago and always found it to be a useful way to help keep myself accountable and to share/exchange ideas and knowledge with others.

The last few years have been a bit rocky for me, but I've been back to consistent training since the end of July 2021 and have regained a lot of the muscle I lost in my time away from training. I was completely off weight-training and cold turkey from any PEDs for almost a year due to a prison sentence. I made a more detailed post about the prison sentence and my life since being released here.

I'm 30 now, so I'm not the spring chicken I was when I originally started PEDs at 23. Back then, I used to use a plethora of drugs with no real regard for my health. I'm older and wiser now, so I'm going to try to keep things more sensible this time. I will be avoiding harsher compounds like Tren, Superdrol and Anadrol and keeping my dosages low to moderate for the compounds I do choose to use.

*Physique Goals*

The goal with the physique is simply to make small improvements while maintaining my fitness/health to the best of my ability. I've never fancied competing. A few people have said I'd have some potential in Men's Physique or Classic but I have no real interest in posing on stage in trunks as it stands. Never say never. But I mainly do this because I enjoy training and I like trying to optimise my routine, diet and supplement protocol to achieve the best results. I appreciate the 'classic' looking bodybuilders, Bob Paris, Francis Benfatto and so on, but I don't really have a ‘goal physique’. I just want to get better in general.

I prefer to maintain a leaner look, so any size I gain will be done slowly. I'll be in a very small surplus during cycle and trying to make lean gains. The scale won't move up as fast as a regular all out bulk but it'll prevent me from having to do any cutting/dieting/tidying up and allow for more consistent progress.

*Personal Goals*

I'm still in the process of rebuilding my life after the prison sentence. I've already made good progress. I'm back working again with a job at a good firm, I have a new partner, we're due to move in together in less than two weeks, I'm avoiding recreational drugs/alcohol and I'm doing a little bit of training/diet planning/preparation on the side as an extra source of income. My main goals in this department are to stay on the straight and narrow, maintain good relationships with friends/family/partner, work up the ladder in work and take on a few more coaching clients to occupy my downtime in the evening and help me put together some savings.

*Health Goals*

I'm on the brink of receiving a diagnosis for a health condition which me and my Doctor suspect is an inflammatory bowel disease called Ulcerative Colitis. It's essentially an autoimmune disease which causes a lot of inflammation in the bowel/digestive tract. For the most part it's been manageable but it can flare up occasionally which can result in me shitting blood upwards of 15 times a day. As you can imagine, it's not optimal for any kind of progress with exercise/weight gain, but I'm doing what I can. The hope is to be prescribed with medication which will counteract the inflammation or suppress the immune system which will bring the condition into 'remission' and rid me of the side effects. It's been a bit frightening in all fairness because I've always been in good health and this popped up relatively out of the blue. Apparently stress can be a factor in its onset and it originally popped up while I was in prison - could be a complete coincidence however. I'll document the journey back back to good health in here and outline any flareups I suffer/treatment I receive.

The goal is to get the side effects under control so I can feel 100% (or close) again - it can be quite draining. I'll be making a conscious effort throughout to do regular cardio, keep nutrition somewhat 'clean', minimise the amount of harmful things going into my body and adding supplements where necessary to improve health markers.

I am currently waiting to see a GI Specialist who will be able to arrange the necessary tests for me to get a proper diagnosis. Once I have that, I can be prescribed the medication needed to get the condition in to remission, which means I will finally be free of symptoms. I could be waiting upwards of 6 months before I see a Specialist due to backlogs in the NHS, it's very draining mentally as my symptoms are flaring up and I am stuck in limbo.

*Recent Pics*

Progress July 2021 - June 2022 (+31lbs)





























http://imgur.com/U6CIvOj


I have some more recent pictures and videos on my Instagram page which is *@manc.fit*.

*Online Coaching*

If you like my content and would benefit from my guidance as a coach, check out the information here. I include all of the services outlined below for all online coaching clients. I can help with training, nutrition, PEDs, supplementation and improving health markers. Feel free to drop me a message on here or reply to this thread if you have any questions and I'll be happy to help.


----------



## DLTBB

*Training Split*

Current split is a basic low-volume PPL A/B routine which I will post this below. I've done a more in-depth writeup on this if anybody is interested. Abs I am hitting directly 3-4 times a week and cardio is in 6-7 times a week. 30 minutes at ~140BPM treadmill incline walk. You will see some variation between this routine and the exercises I'm doing in sessions at the moment. The main reason being, I'm training between two gyms and my second gym is very busy in the evening meaning I have to substitute new exercises in. Exercise choice will be more consistent when I'm at one gym full time after moving house. I made a more detailed post about my split here.

I intended to run it as below but I skip the rest days quite often because I get bored and feel lazy if I miss a day. If I'm recovering in between sessions and missing the rest isn't hindering me, I don't mind.


Day 1Push (A)Day 2Pull (A)Day 3Legs (A)Day 4RestDay 5Push (B)Day 6Pull (B)Day 7Legs (B)Day 8Rest

*Push (A)*
Focus: Chest, Shoulders & Triceps


*Exercise**Sets/Reps*Flat Barbell Bench Press3 x 6-10Seated DB Shoulder Press3 x 6-10Pec-deck Fly3 x 8-12Cable Triceps Pushdown (Rope)3 x 8-12Lateral DB Raise3 x 8-12


Build up to working sets with warm-up sets at a lighter weight
Warm up rotator cuffs before pressing
*Pull (A)*
Focus: Back & Biceps


*Exercise**Sets/Reps*Lat Pull-Down3 x 6-10Bent Over Row3 x 6-10Seated Incline DB Curl3 x 8-12Pull-Up3 x 8-12EZ-Bar Curl3 x 8-12


Build up to working sets with warm-up sets at a lighter weight
Pre-exhaust your Lats with a few sets of cable pull-overs if you struggle with mind-muscle connection
*Legs (A)*
Focus: Quads, Hamstrings, Glutes & Calves


*Exercise**Sets/Reps*Back Barbell Squat3 x 6-10Leg Press3 x 6-10Lying Hamstring Curl3 x 8-12Standing Calf Raise3 x 8-12Leg Extension3 x 8-12


Build up to working sets with warm-up sets at a lighter weight
Pre-exhaust your Glutes with a few sets of bridges if you struggle with mind-muscle connection or are very Quad-dominant with Squats
*Push (B)*
Focus: Chest, Shoulders & Triceps


*Exercise**Sets/Reps*Close Grip Bench Press3 x 6-10Standing Barbell Press3 x 6-10Incline DB Fly3 x 8-12Overhead Triceps Extension3 x 8-12Lateral DB Raise3 x 8-12


Build up to working sets with warm-up sets at a lighter weight
Warm up rotator cuffs before pressing
Grip on CGBP doesn’t have to be too narrow – can be around shoulder width
*Pull (B)*
Focus: Back & Biceps


*Exercise**Sets/Reps*Pull-Up3 x 6-10Deadlift/Rack Pull3 x 6-10DB Hammer Curl3 x 8-12Lat Pull-Down (Neutral Grip)3 x 8-12Preacher Curl3 x 8-12


Build up to working sets with warm-up sets at a lighter weight
Pre-exhaust your Lats with a few sets of cable pull-overs if you struggle with mind-muscle connection
*Legs (B)*
Focus: Quads, Hamstrings, Glutes & Calves


*Exercise**Sets/Reps*Lunge3 x 6-10Glute Ham Raise3 x 6-10Hack Squat3 x 8-12Seated Calf Raise3 x 8-12Abductor/Adductor3 x 8-12


Build up to working sets with warm-up sets at a lighter weight
*Nutrition*

Calories are at 3,200. Protein is at 175g. This is all I track. This should be a very slight surplus for me but my weight gain has stalled due to having a flareup with my illness. My body is probably not absorbing food/vitamins very well right now. I will adjust this if necessary. I'm currently using Huel Black Edition 1-2 times a day to increase calorie intake without upsetting my stomach too much. Seems a good addition so far.

Staple food/drinks are currently:

Whey (MyProtein)
Huel Black Edition
Greek Yoghurt
Milk
Chicken
Oats
Granola
Rice
Bread
I do have the odd bit of junk, cookies, brownies, cakes, pizza etc. but I am trying to limit it at the moment as it can set symptoms off with my digestive system. I did try gluten-free recently and it did seem to subdue symptoms for a week or two but my GP said it'd make little impact realistically as the condition is immune/inflammation-related and I missed gluten so I've gone back to normal.

*Meds/Supplements*

400mg Test E/week
50mg Anavar/day
10mg Cardarine/day
Iron
B12
Probiotics
These are the highest doses you'll see me using. Health is a priority now and I will try to get as much as I can out of smaller doses of more mild meds. Cycles will last a maximum of 8-10 weeks with cruises at ~150 T for equal time in between. Honestly don't think anything more than that is necessary for a regular non-competing weightlifting bro. I can still gain while cruising if I set my training/diet up properly and I'm consistent with it.

Cardarine is in for the endurance boost. I'll be training for a 10KM so hoping to get a small boost to my overall fitness in preparation for that.

B12/Iron are in there as many people with UC are deficient. I get my bloods back from my Doctor in a week so supplementation may change to counteract any deficiencies.

*6th April*

Best sleep I've had in a few weeks. Symptoms have been mild compared to previous week today. Had to take a stool sample to the Doctor's this morning. Appetite was decent. Had 1 Huel shake to bump up calories, Black Edition is digesting well for me. Taste isn't great but definitely doable.

Training was Pull which consisted of:

Lat pull-down machine 3 x 6-8
Seated cable row 3 x 6-8
Fat grip barbell curl 3 x 8-10
Shrugs 3 x 10-15
Cable curls 3 x 6-8
Cardio was 30 minutes incline walk at 140BPM.

Abs was:

Crunch with legs raised 3 x 10-12
Ab wheel roll-out 3 x 10
Side crunch 3 x 10-12 per side
Worked from home today. Fairly easy day. Going in to the office tomorrow which means an early rise and a longer day overall. 50/50 on training tomorrow but it will be legs if I do and might be at the other gym I use in Northwich rather than the one in Sale.

Getting the keys for my new house in 1.5 weeks so me and the Mrs are just doing final preparations so we're ready in advance.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Welcome to the members Journals! Seen you pictures somewhere else but you are in very good condition mate. A friend of mine that has been bodybuilding for years has Colitis but it does not seem to have hindered his progress. Hope it is the same for you. Great detail you have gone into with your first posts and it reads well, I will keep checking in as I follow all the current members Journals. Hope your bodybuilding efforts go well for you. Cheers.

For what it is worth, you would do well in a competition!


----------



## DLTBB

Brian Multigym said:


> Welcome to the members Journals! Seen you pictures somewhere else but you are in very good condition mate. A friend of mine that has been bodybuilding for years has Colitis but it does not seem to have hindered his progress. Hope it is the same for you. Great detail you have gone into with your first posts and it reads well, I will keep checking in as I follow all the current members Journals. Hope your bodybuilding efforts go well for you. Cheers.
> 
> For what it is worth, you would do well in a competition!


Cheers Brian. I'll keep an eye on yours too.

Maybe one day if I get my stomach under control. I feel like I'd wither away if I did a long diet at the moment.


----------



## mrwright

Bedroom looks just like mine.... 


BRB off to ask the wife something


----------



## DLTBB

mrwright said:


> Bedroom looks just like mine....
> 
> 
> BRB off to ask the wife something


It'll be changing soon thankfully. Not a fan of the purple wall.


----------



## PaulNe

Good simple effective routine. You're in good condition. Interested to see what you can do on those low doses. Will be following along. Interested in your current weight and your height?


----------



## DLTBB

PaulNe said:


> Good simple effective routine. You're in good condition. Interested to see what you can do on those low doses. Will be following along. Interested in your current weight and your height?


It does the trick. I'm about 7-8 weeks in to it at the moment. I reckon I'll stick with it for another ~6 weeks or so before I make a new one. I'm going to try to increase the volume on my back sessions especially next time as my mid-back and traps are lagging. Height is 5'6 and current weight I'm uncertain of but I'm going to use the scale in Boots on Friday to see where I'm at.


----------



## TURBS

Good set of goals, best of luck... following


----------



## PsychedUp

Been a while since there was good, active journal in here. Will be following mate


----------



## DLTBB

TURBS said:


> Good set of goals, best of luck... following


Nice one TURBS, hopefully I can achieve 'em.


----------



## DLTBB

PsychedUp said:


> Been a while since there was good, active journal in here. Will be following mate


Thanks mate, daily updates to follow. It'll be like a journal for me.


----------



## Cam93

Already following on insta but will check in here too


----------



## hmgs

Well presented & articulate - all the best… _following👍_


----------



## DLTBB

Cam93 said:


> Already following on insta but will check in here too


Thanks. I'll probably include a bit more info on here anyway. Being conscious to keep Instagram PC where possible because my other account ended up being shadow-banned. So far, so good.


----------



## DLTBB

hmgs said:


> Well presented & articulate - all the best… _following👍_


Thank you sir.


----------



## jake87

Decent legs mate. You have the same knobbly knee caps that I have.


----------



## UK2USA

I remember you well from a few years ago and you helped me out in detail with a question I had; I have always been appreciative. You look awesome mate, I'm glad the sh1t is behind you and wish you nothing but the best. Didn't you have a Bond-like picture of you coming out of the ocean back in the day or was that someone else?

Will be following.


----------



## DLTBB

jake87 said:


> Decent legs mate. You have the same knobbly knee caps that I have.


Cheers mate. Doubt these knees have got long left to be fair, the right one feels like it's going to come out of it's socket every time I bend down.


----------



## DLTBB

UK2USA said:


> I remember you well from a few years ago and you helped me out in detail with a question I had; I have always been appreciative. You look awesome mate, I'm glad the sh1t is behind you and wish you nothing but the best. Didn't you have a Bond-like picture of you coming out of the ocean back in the day or was that someone else?
> 
> Will be following.


I remember your name mate.

 Yes that was me. Think I was in Cancun. Looked like a shorter Daniel Craig on Superdrol.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Great response to your Journal mate and it is good to see. 👍


----------



## knuckleheed2

You are inspiring me to try and get really lean bud. Will follow. All the best getting your life back on track.


----------



## DLTBB

knuckleheed2 said:


> You are inspiring me to try and get really lean bud. Will follow. All the best getting your life back on track.


Thanks man. Illness aside, I usually feel much better all around when I’m lean compared to when I’m trying to bulk up. Bloods look much better too. Just a few little tweaks to your diet and adding 3+ cardio sessions a week and you’ll be surprised by how much better you look and feel within a couple of months.


----------



## knuckleheed2

DLTBB said:


> Thanks man. Illness aside, I usually feel much better all around when I’m lean compared to when I’m trying to bulk up. Bloods look much better too. Just a few little tweaks to your diet and adding 3+ cardio sessions a week and you’ll be surprised by how much better you look and feel within a couple of months.


New cross trainer for my garage gym being delivered tomorrow. Previous one which I had for 14 years broke down the first week of the first lockdown 😠. Going to try and aim for 4-5 fasted sessions per week for the next few months to see how I go.


----------



## DLTBB

knuckleheed2 said:


> New cross trainer for my garage gym being delivered tomorrow. Previous one which I had for 14 years broke down the first week of the first lockdown 😠. Going to try and aim for 4-5 fasted sessions per week for the next few months to see how I go.


Good man. No excuse to avoid it it you’ve got the kit at home. I think I got in to the cardio more when I started using a fitness tracker and aiming for a certain BPM goals throughout the session rather than going in blindly or purely aiming for duration.


----------



## Dafty5000

Looking amazing fella, well done


----------



## Tricky

Subbed. All the best


----------



## 132814

Good to see you back buddy, used to post under different names until I got banned burt good to see you on the outside, always appreciated your posts.


----------



## Rob27

Looking good mate, definitely be following along, good luck!


----------



## mrwright

DLTBB said:


> It'll be changing soon thankfully. Not a fan of the purple wall.


Did ours a few weeks ago 
Got rid of purple, that same bed frame got a new carpet that looks just like your rug and have the same laundry basket but in gold 

Just need to lose a few kg and I'll have legs like that too haha


----------



## DLTBB

Thanks for the support guys.

Had a half decent sleep last night which has been rare lately. Only got up once. A lot of the time it’s been 4+ times which leaves me feeling groggy the next day.

Will be taking a rest from training today as I’ve probably been in the gym for 28 of the last 30 days. Heading to my Mrs’s house in Northwich so next few sessions will be at Dave’s Gym. Legs tomorrow.

Working today but will stay fairly active and probably take the dog out tonight, just aiming for 10,000 steps today.


----------



## 134637

Following. 

Similar goals to mine, similar age as well. I also used to use harsh stuff when I was younger because I didn't care about my health much back then. 

As I'm sure you probably already know, you've got superior genetics to 99.999% of men out there. Not just the muscle bellies and insertions.

The one thing I've noticed in people like you is the way they react to gear, even small doses, like hyper-reactors. It means they can take small amounts and look better than people who take grams upon grams, their bodies just don't process it as effectively. 

You could easily step on stage and win first place consistently, bag loads of sponsorships, a massive IG following, and kick back with a fitness app subscription like JP one day, pulling in millions a year. Just a thought!


----------



## DLTBB

Pegasus said:


> Following.
> 
> Similar goals to mine, similar age as well. I also used to use harsh stuff when I was younger because I didn't care about my health much back then.
> 
> As I'm sure you probably already know, you've got superior genetics to 99.999% of men out there. Not just the muscle bellies and insertions.
> 
> The one thing I've noticed in people like you is the way they react to gear, even small doses, like hyper-reactors. It means they can take small amounts and look better than people who take grams upon grams, their bodies just don't process it as effectively.
> 
> You could easily step on stage and win first place consistently, bag loads of sponsorships, a massive IG following, and kick back with a fitness app subscription like JP one day, pulling in millions a year. Just a thought!


Thanks man.

I felt invincible in my early 20’s and could run anything and everything with little sides. Can’t imagine I’d get off so easily if I repeated it now though.

Genetics wise, I think a big part of it is that I’m short with a small frame, so I don’t need to gain loads for it to be visible. I try to stay lean too which makes subtle changes more noticeable. I’ve got decent genetics but then I see a picture of Brandon Curry natural at 14 looking twice my size and it’s a reality check.

I did used to have a good following on Instagram but the account was inactive for too long and shadow-banned. Back down to less than 1,000 for now but sharing progress and trying to post some useful tidbits of information where possible so should grow over time. Would definitely be nice to create another income stream through it but work is the main focus for now and I mainly just post to keep me accountable and share ideas on there.


----------



## CG88

In for this, your journals were always a good read previously.

Good to see you’re getting things back on track mate.


----------



## 134637

DLTBB said:


> Thanks man.
> 
> I felt invincible in my early 20’s and could run anything and everything with little sides. Can’t imagine I’d get off so easily if I repeated it now though.
> 
> Genetics wise, I think a big part of it is that I’m short with a small frame, so I don’t need to gain loads for it to be visible. I try to stay lean too which makes subtle changes more noticeable. I’ve got decent genetics but then I see a picture of Brandon Curry natural at 14 looking twice my size and it’s a reality check.
> 
> I did used to have a good following on Instagram but the account was inactive for too long and shadow-banned. Back down to less than 1,000 for now but sharing progress and trying to post some useful tidbits of information where possible so should grow over time. Would definitely be nice to create another income stream through it but work is the main focus for now and I mainly just post to keep me accountable and share ideas on there.


Yeah me too man. I used to say I didn't care if I died young, as long as they buried me in a big ****ing box. I was an idiot though. 

Accepted a long time ago that I'm just not that gifted genetically, but I don't look like a bag of shit at all  I could probably do alright if I competed, but I'd be pushing myself harder than I'd like. I make very slow progress and monitor everything carefully. It's a lifestyle choice for me. I don't touch reccies and don't drink that often. 

Now I've got an active interest in AAS research and spend a lot of time reading up on things, with the goal of staying as healthy as possible and making slow and steady progress. Got a lot of experience of all the compounds I've used behind me and how they all affected me, and I stick to the milder ones these days. Test, primo, mast, var, maybe a bit of winstrol. 

Look forward to seeing your progress bro.


----------



## DLTBB

CG88 said:


> In for this, your journals were always a good read previously.
> 
> Good to see you’re getting things back on track mate.


I remember the name mate. Good to see you're still kicking about. Cheers.


----------



## DLTBB

Pegasus said:


> Yeah me too man. I used to say I didn't care if I died young, as long as they buried me in a big ****ing box. I was an idiot though.
> 
> Accepted a long time ago that I'm just not that gifted genetically, but I don't look like a bag of shit at all  I could probably do alright if I competed, but I'd be pushing myself harder than I'd like. I make very slow progress and monitor everything carefully. It's a lifestyle choice for me. I don't touch reccies and don't drink that often.
> 
> Now I've got an active interest in AAS research and spend a lot of time reading up on things, with the goal of staying as healthy as possible and making slow and steady progress. Got a lot of experience of all the compounds I've used behind me and how they all affected me, and I stick to the milder ones these days. Test, primo, mast, var, maybe a bit of winstrol.
> 
> Look forward to seeing your progress bro.


Yeah, I used to be of the ridiculous mindset that I'd rather 'spend 30 years as a lion than 70 years as a sheep'. Bloody daft really. Having a bit of extra muscle on your system hardly makes you a lion does it? I'd much rather live a longer and more fulfilled life of travelling and spending time with friends and family now. I still see a lot of younger guys with my old mindset on the boards but you can't really tell them otherwise.

I'm the same mate. I don't really get much from drinking now. Just end up feeling rough the day after and no real benefit while I'm drunk. More prone to get in to trouble if anything.

Yeah I can't imagine me bothering with much outside of Test/Var going forward. I tried Primo ages ago, but I didn't really get much from it. Cardarine I'll cycle in and out as I do feel a big boost in fitness/endurance while I use it.


----------



## DLTBB

Typed this up on direct ab training last week and thought I'd share it here as it's been quite beneficial for me.

*Direct Ab Training*

I completely neglected doing any direct ab/core training for 10+ years. I was in the mindset that my core would be worked indirectly when doing compound lifts like squats and overhead presses and believed that would provide the core enough stimulation to develop it.

I had dieted down to sub 10% body fat several times and my ab area/obliques were visible but not very pronounced. I did not have the mind/muscle connection required to do a vacuum and my core would give out before my legs sometimes when doing squats which would limit me on how far I could push the weight/reps. At the beginning of the year I decided I'd start hitting my core directly and see if I could improve it.

I don't do anything special for core. Usually just 3 exercises at around 10-15 reps and focus on a good contractions with each rep and a good stretch/vacuum. I usually do something along the lines of:

Leg raises 3 sets
Crunch/sit-up 3 sets
V-Sit 3 sets
I try to include this 3-4 times a week before training. It only takes 10 minutes and I can already see/feel some benefit after doing it for a few months. I can do a vacuum, my core feels more stable on my compound lifts and my abs look more pronounced/deeper ridges than at times in the past where I've been on more compounds/higher dosages/fat-burners.

It's a tiny investment in terms of time as you could probably get away with doing it 2-3 times a week but the return is worthwhile as next time you diet down, your abs will be much more visible and your physique will look more complete as a result.


----------



## simonboyle

DLTBB said:


> Hi UK-M.
> 
> I kept a couple of training logs here a few years ago and always found it to be a useful way to help keep myself accountable and to share/exchange ideas and knowledge with others.
> 
> The last few years have been a bit rocky for me, but I've been back to consistent training since the end of July 2021 and have regained a lot of the muscle I lost in my time away from training. I was completely off weight-training and cold turkey from any PEDs supplements for almost a year due to a prison sentence.
> 
> I'm 30 now, so I'm not the spring chicken I was when I originally started my logs at 23. Back then I used to use a plethora of drugs with no real regard for my health. I'm older and wiser now so I'm going to try to keep things more sensible this time.
> 
> *Physique Goals*
> 
> The goal with the physique is simply to make small improvements while maintaining my fitness/health to the best of my ability. I've never fancied competing. A few people have said I'd have some potential in Men's Physique or Classic but I have no real interest in posing on stage in trunks at this stage. Never say never. But I mainly do this because I enjoy training and I like trying to optimise and experiment with my routine, diet and supplements. I appreciate the 'classic' looking bodybuilders, Bob Paris, Benfatto and so on, but I don't really have a goal physique. I just want to get better in general.
> 
> I do prefer to maintain a leaner look, so any size I gain will be done slowly. I'll either be in a very small surplus of 200-300 calories or 'maingaining'. The scale won't move up as fast as a regular all out bulk but it'll prevent me from having to do any cutting/dieting/tidying up and allow for more consistent progress.
> 
> *Personal Goals*
> 
> I'm still in the process of rebuilding my life after the whole 1-year holiday situation. I've already made good steps forward. I'm back working again with a job at a good firm, I have a new partner, we're due to move in together in less than two weeks, I'm avoiding recreational drugs/alcohol and I'm doing a little bit of training/diet planning/preparation on the side as an extra earner. Main goals in this department are to stay on the straight and narrow, maintain good relationships with friends/family/partner, work up the ladder in work and take on a few more clients to occupy my downtime in the evening.
> 
> *Health Goals*
> 
> I'm on the brink of receiving a diagnosis for a health condition which me and my Doctor suspect is an inflammatory bowel disease called Ulcerative Colitis. It's essentially an autoimmune disease which causes a lot of inflammation in the bowel/digestive tract. For the most part it's been manageable but it can flare up occasionally which can result in me shitting blood upwards of 15 times a day. As you can imagine, it's not optimal for any kind of progress with exercise/weight gain, but I'm doing what I can. The hope is to be prescribed with medication which will counteract the inflammation or suppress the immune system which will bring the condition into 'remission' and rid me of the side effects. It's been a bit frightening in all fairness because I've always been in good health and this popped up relatively out of the blue. Apparently stress can be a factor in its onset and it originally popped up while I was in prison - could be a complete coincidence however. I'll document the journey back back to good health in here and outline any flareups I suffer/treatment I receive.
> 
> The goal is to get the side effects under control so I can feel 100% (or close) again - it can be quite draining. I'll be making a conscious effort throughout to do regular cardio, keep nutrition somewhat 'clean', minimise the amount of harmful things going into my body and adding supplements where necessary to improve health markers.
> 
> Current progress on this is multiple blood samples were taken and sent off this week and a stool sample was dropped off at the GP's office today. Next stage is usually an endoscopy one the results from the samples come back.
> 
> *Training Split*
> 
> Current split is a basic low-volume PPL A/B routine which I will post this below. I've done a more in-depth writeup on this if anybody is interested. Abs I am hitting directly 3-4 times a week and cardio is in 6-7 times a week. 30 minutes at ~140BPM treadmill incline walk. You will see some variation between this routine and the exercises I'm doing in sessions at the moment. The main reason being, I'm training between two gyms and my second gym is very busy in the evening meaning I have to substitute new exercises in. Exercise choice will be more consistent when I'm at one gym full time after moving house.
> 
> I intended to run it as below but I skip the rest days quite often because I get bored and feel lazy if I miss a day. If I'm recovering in between sessions and missing the rest isn't hindering me, I don't mind.
> 
> 
> Day 1Push (A)Day 2Pull (A)Day 3Legs (A)Day 4RestDay 5Push (B)Day 6Pull (B)Day 7Legs (B)Day 8Rest
> 
> *Push (A)*
> Focus: Chest, Shoulders & Triceps
> 
> 
> *Exercise**Sets/Reps*Flat Barbell Bench Press3 x 6-10Seated DB Shoulder Press3 x 6-10Pec-deck Fly3 x 8-12Cable Triceps Pushdown (Rope)3 x 8-12Lateral DB Raise3 x 8-12
> 
> 
> Build up to working sets with warm-up sets at a lighter weight
> Warm up rotator cuffs before pressing
> *Pull (A)*
> Focus: Back & Biceps
> 
> 
> *Exercise**Sets/Reps*Lat Pull-Down3 x 6-10Bent Over Row3 x 6-10Seated Incline DB Curl3 x 8-12Pull-Up3 x 8-12EZ-Bar Curl3 x 8-12
> 
> 
> Build up to working sets with warm-up sets at a lighter weight
> Pre-exhaust your Lats with a few sets of cable pull-overs if you struggle with mind-muscle connection
> *Legs (A)*
> Focus: Quads, Hamstrings, Glutes & Calves
> 
> 
> *Exercise**Sets/Reps*Back Barbell Squat3 x 6-10Leg Press3 x 6-10Lying Hamstring Curl3 x 8-12Standing Calf Raise3 x 8-12Leg Extension3 x 8-12
> 
> 
> Build up to working sets with warm-up sets at a lighter weight
> Pre-exhaust your Glutes with a few sets of bridges if you struggle with mind-muscle connection or are very Quad-dominant with Squats
> *Push (B)*
> Focus: Chest, Shoulders & Triceps
> 
> 
> *Exercise**Sets/Reps*Close Grip Bench Press3 x 6-10Standing Barbell Press3 x 6-10Incline DB Fly3 x 8-12Overhead Triceps Extension3 x 8-12Lateral DB Raise3 x 8-12
> 
> 
> Build up to working sets with warm-up sets at a lighter weight
> Warm up rotator cuffs before pressing
> Grip on CGBP doesn’t have to be too narrow – can be around shoulder width
> *Pull (B)*
> Focus: Back & Biceps
> 
> 
> *Exercise**Sets/Reps*Pull-Up3 x 6-10Deadlift/Rack Pull3 x 6-10DB Hammer Curl3 x 8-12Lat Pull-Down (Neutral Grip)3 x 8-12Preacher Curl3 x 8-12
> 
> 
> Build up to working sets with warm-up sets at a lighter weight
> Pre-exhaust your Lats with a few sets of cable pull-overs if you struggle with mind-muscle connection
> *Legs (B)*
> Focus: Quads, Hamstrings, Glutes & Calves
> 
> 
> *Exercise**Sets/Reps*Lunge3 x 6-10Glute Ham Raise3 x 6-10Hack Squat3 x 8-12Seated Calf Raise3 x 8-12Abductor/Adductor3 x 8-12
> 
> 
> Build up to working sets with warm-up sets at a lighter weight
> *Nutrition*
> 
> Calories are at 3,200. Protein is at 175g. This is all I track. This should be a very slight surplus for me but my weight gain has stalled due to having a flareup with my illness. My body is probably not absorbing food/vitamins very well right now. I will adjust this if necessary. I'm currently using Huel Black Edition 1-2 times a day to increase calorie intake without upsetting my stomach too much. Seems a good addition so far.
> 
> Staple food/drinks are currently:
> 
> Whey (MyProtein)
> Huel Black Edition
> Greek Yoghurt
> Milk
> Chicken
> Oats
> Granola
> Rice
> Bread
> I do have the odd bit of junk, cookies, brownies, cakes, pizza etc. but I am trying to limit it at the moment as it can set symptoms off with my digestive system. I did try gluten-free recently and it did seem to subdue symptoms for a week or two but my GP said it'd make little impact realistically as the condition is immune/inflammation-related and I missed gluten so I've gone back to normal.
> 
> *Meds/Supplements*
> 
> 400 Test
> 50 Var
> 10 Cardarine
> Iron
> B12
> Probiotics
> These are the highest doses you'll see me using. Health is a priority now and I will try to get as much as I can out of smaller doses of more mild meds. Cycles will last a maximum of 8-10 weeks with cruises at ~150 T for equal time in between. Honestly don't think anything more than that is necessary for a regular non-competing weightlifting bro. I can still gain while cruising if I set my training/diet up properly and I'm consistent with it.
> 
> Cardarine is in for the endurance boost. I'll be training for a 10KM so hoping to get a small boost to my overall fitness in preparation for that.
> 
> B12/Iron are in there as many people with UC are deficient. I get my bloods back from my Doctor in a week so supplementation may change to counteract any deficiencies.
> 
> *Recent Pics*
> 
> Progress August - Now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back is lagging in comparison to legs/shoulders but will add more back volume when I reorganise split next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video: Legs
> 
> Video: Calves
> 
> Have some more recent pictures/videos on Instagram - @manc.fit
> 
> I think that's it for the first post. I'll update it and add extra information if I think of anything that's missing. Next posts will be daily updates on training/general bits and pieces. Feel free to chime in if you have any suggestions/questions/changes you'd make.


Are those fairly quick workouts?
In and out.

Looking good.


----------



## DLTBB

simonboyle said:


> Are those fairly quick workouts?
> In and out.
> 
> Looking good.


I'm usually in there for 70-90 minutes all in all. 30 minutes on cardio and 40-60 minutes lifting weights depending on whether I'm in a rush and if I'm training with a friend. Volume on the weights looks very low but I do tend to do a few warm-up sets to build up to the 3 working sets and then each working set is taken to or near to failure, which means I'll need a couple of minutes to recover before I can go again.


----------



## DLTBB

Doctor called and said first batches of bloods are back.

I'm anaemic as the inflammation will have prevented my body from absorbing iron, so he's prescribing some very high-strength iron supplements. This is with me supplementing my own Iron too, so God knows how low it'd have been without that. Just increasing my iron level should give me a big energy boost I reckon.

There's also 2 inflammation markers which are elevated which is to be expected for UC. He said we're closer to a diagnosis now and will be able to get one when the stool samples comes back. Then I can work on finding the right meds for me and get back to normal. Well, a new normal at least.

Checked out the Iron I've been prescribed and they look to be 10 times stronger than the stuff I picked up on Amazon, which was the highest dosed I could find on there. Should make a big difference.

What he's prescribed:


----------



## Dr Gearhead

Good to have you back mate.


----------



## Simon90

Will follow. Seen you in the gym mate, looking good


----------



## DLTBB

Simon90 said:


> Will follow. Seen you in the gym mate, looking good


Good man. Oh really? Cosmos or Dave's?


----------



## nWo

Welcome back mate 👍 Can totally sympathise with your condition as an IBS sufferer myself, getting the diagnosis was a huge relief as I was obviously worried about WTF was going on with my body. Stress is a big trigger for symptoms.


----------



## DLTBB

nWo said:


> Welcome back mate 👍 Can totally sympathise with your condition as an IBS sufferer myself, getting the diagnosis was a huge relief as I was obviously worried about WTF was going on with my body. Stress is a big trigger for symptoms.


Thank you.

Can be scary, can't it? Especially when you've always been healthy!

Yup, I've read about that. Definitely going to make a conscious effort to avoid stress and try to make sure I get enough sleep too. Everything is ticking along nicely at the moment so there's no reason I should be stressed. Moving house will be a little bit of upheaval but I should be quite settled within a few days after that.


----------



## Popeye66

nWo said:


> Welcome back mate 👍 Can totally sympathise with your condition as an IBS sufferer myself, getting the diagnosis was a huge relief as I was obviously worried about WTF was going on with my body. Stress is a big trigger for symptoms.


Great advice there on the stress. I’m a crohns sufferer and there’s no question about it, when I got rid of the stress in my life (an ex gf) my health along with the right meds picked up immediately.
Getting a diagnosis is so important. I was thinking all sorts before I got mine.
Feel bloody brill now.

@DLTBB looking good pal, keep pushing yr doc for tests/results.


----------



## DLTBB

Popeye66 said:


> Great advice there on the stress. I’m a crohns sufferer and there’s no question about it, when I got rid of the stress in my life (an ex gf) my health along with the right meds picked up immediately.
> Getting a diagnosis is so important. I was thinking all sorts before I got mine.
> Feel bloody brill now.
> 
> @DLTBB looking good pal, keep pushing yr doc for tests/results.


Thanks.

There’s not too much stress in my life at the moment. I think the main thing that’s been on my mind has been the colitis and me not doing anything about it, burying my head in the sand expecting it to go away. Kind of thought I had cancer or something and didn’t want to cause everyone a load of worry. Now it’s actually been addressed and I’m working towards fixing it, I already feel more relaxed.

Hopefully I’m put on the right treatment and feeling 100% or close very soon.


----------



## Simon90

DLTBB said:


> Good man. Oh really? Cosmos or Dave's?


Cosmos mate


----------



## DLTBB

Simon90 said:


> Cosmos mate


I’m split between there and Dave’s in Northwich at the moment because I’m at my Mrs’s house half the time but I’m moving in just over a week so should be in Cosmos daily. Reckon it’s my favourite gym. I did join Evolve in Timperley for a little bit but the vibe wasn’t as good and it’s hard to get on the cables in the evening.


----------



## simonboyle

DLTBB said:


> I'm usually in there for 70-90 minutes all in all. 30 minutes on cardio and 40-60 minutes lifting weights depending on whether I'm in a rush and if I'm training with a friend. Volume on the weights looks very low but I do tend to do a few warm-up sets to build up to the 3 working sets and then each working set is taken to or near to failure, which means I'll need a couple of minutes to recover before I can go again.


Fair doos. 

Given you have 2 of each session a week anyway I just thought they'd be shorter. 

I need to start timing my rest periods more. I think I've waiting ages between sets and when I check it's less than 2 mins.


----------



## Popeye66

DLTBB said:


> Thanks.
> 
> There’s not too much stress in my life at the moment. I think the main thing that’s been on my mind has been the colitis and me not doing anything about it, burying my head in the sand expecting it to go away. Kind of thought I had cancer or something and didn’t want to cause everyone a load of worry. Now it’s actually been addressed and I’m working towards fixing it, I already feel more relaxed.
> 
> Hopefully I’m put on the right treatment and feeling 100% or close very soon.


Exactly same as me. I suffered with my pain for nearly 20 years before I did anything about it and only reason I did do something I was passing out with the pain. I thought I had cancer too, I remember walking into town thinking about it and I just broke down. Us blokes eh? 😃
Good luck!!


----------



## DLTBB

Popeye66 said:


> Exactly same as me. I suffered with my pain for nearly 20 years before I did anything about it and only reason I did do something I was passing out with the pain. I thought I had cancer too, I remember walking into town thinking about it and I just broke down. Us blokes eh? 😃
> Good luck!!


Don’t like putting our problems on others, do we? 20 years is insane though. Glad you got to the bottom of it man.


----------



## Alex12340

Wish you well with the digestive problems mate, how has it affected your progress / weight gain so far? Personally my sleep is jacked atm and losing weight wondering if i’m just having a rough patch i’m wanting to get those kilos back on


----------



## DLTBB

*7th April*

I had time to kill after work so I didn’t end up taking a rest day after all. I find it difficult because I’m enjoying training at the moment and I know I should ride the massive wave of motivation while it’s still strong before it inevitably dips again.

I’m in Northwich at my girlfriend’s house so I trained at Dave’s Gym. Excellent little gym for anybody who lives nearby, by the way. When my Mrs first told me about it I though “Dave’s Gym? Sounds shite”, but it’s genuinely a top gym with a load of decent kit and a decent crowd. It’s been running for over 50 years.

As mentioned in earlier post, prescription for my Iron deficiency is waiting to be collected, so I should be free of anaemia which will help energy levels. My GP said he’s surprised I’m still training, I’m honestly getting some of the best sessions I’ve had in a while though.

Diet has been decent considering I’ve been on the go. Ordered a Mediterranean chicken wrap in salad in to the office and it was delicious. Mrs is cooking tea tonight so we’ll see what she serves up. Hopefully something decent. Going to pop in Lidl on the way home and stock up on Skyr for the next few days.

Training was legs and cardio. No abs today because I’ve hit them 3 sessions in a row.

Cardio was the usual 30 minutes incline power walk at 140BPM. Forgot my AirPods so it kind of dragged today. It usually flies when I’ve got my tunes on.

In terms of legs, excluding warm-up sets, it was:

Plate-loaded hack squat 3 x 6
Leg press 3 x 6-8
Plate-loaded seated calf raise 3 x 8-12
Lying leg curl 3 x 8-12
Plated-loaded extension 3 x 8-12 (love this machine)


----------



## DLTBB

Alex12340 said:


> Wish you well with the digestive problems mate, how has it affected your progress / weight gain so far? Personally my sleep is jacked atm and losing weight wondering if i’m just having a rough patch i’m wanting to get those kilos back on


Last time it flared up while I was in prison, I didn’t know what it was. My diet was poor, I had no access to supplements and I had the Test levels of a 70 year old. So I dropped about a stone in weight and looked grey in colour. This time, it’s just made my weight gain stall because I can still get calories in through shakes/Huel, can train, have supplements and access to PEDs. I’ll be glad to get it fixed though. It’s not pleasant.


----------



## Simon90

DLTBB said:


> I’m split between there and Dave’s in Northwich at the moment because I’m at my Mrs’s house half the time but I’m moving in just over a week so should be in Cosmos daily. Reckon it’s my favourite gym. I did join Evolve in Timperley for a little bit but the vibe wasn’t as good and it’s hard to get on the cables in the evening.


Nice mate, cosmos is my favourite gym tbf. Everything you need and not massively busy. Didn't like evolve, that's where most of the nob eds from cosmos fooked off too 🤣


----------



## DLTBB

Simon90 said:


> Nice mate, cosmos is my favourite gym tbf. Everything you need and not massively busy. Didn't like evolve, that's where most of the nob eds from cosmos fooked off too 🤣


I only changed because I liked the lighting and some of the equipment in there but same, I’m not keen on it now either. There’s been a few times when the owners have put members on blast, uploading CCTV to their Instagram stories when people haven’t unloaded their machines etc. Bit uncalled for IMO.


----------



## 132814

DLTBB said:


> Last time it flared up while I was in prison, I didn’t know what it was. My diet was poor, I had no access to supplements and I had the Test levels of a 70 year old. So I dropped about a stone in weight and looked grey in colour. This time, it’s just made my weight gain stall because I can still get calories in through shakes/Huel, can train, have supplements and access to PEDs. I’ll be glad to get it fixed though. It’s not pleasant.


How was it coming off the test while in prison? My brothers a serving prison officer and he said the amount of people suffering from going cold turkey was high in number but all HMP care about is getting rid of spice and other drugs (Understandable).


----------



## DLTBB

Sustanation79 said:


> How was it coming off the test while in prison? My brothers a serving prison officer and he said the amount of people suffering from going cold turkey was high in number but all HMP care about is getting rid of spice and other drugs (Understandable).


Wasn’t too bad really. Held on to a good amount of muscle and strength for a long time. I only went much smaller when I had a colitis flare up. Was still really lean. Didn’t feel too bad mentally, just low libido but that didn’t bother me in there.


----------



## DLTBB

Was up in the night about 3-4 times on the toilet so I'd be surprised if I've got anything more than 30 hours REM sleep, but I feel surprisingly decent. Mega-dosed on Iron this morning, I read online it usually takes 2-3 weeks (but up to 90 days) for the anaemia symptoms to disappear so I just need to be consistent with my supplements daily and I should get a big boost in energy levels once that's back to normal.


----------



## DLTBB

*8th April*










Little bit tired but managed a decent session.

I was working from home, so I nipped out for a quick session during the day to avoid training after work while the gym is really crowded.

Pre-workout meal was 450g Skyr with honey and 100g blueberries. Grabbed a TNT shot (300mg caffeine) in the gym and necked it before my cardio for a little energy boost.

Did cardio, abs and a push session.

Cardio was 30 minutes power walk on incline treadmill at 140BPM.

*Abs:*

Ab Coaster 3 x 8-12
Nautilus crunch 3 x 8-12
Sit-up 3 x 8-12










*Push:*

Close grip press 3 x 6 (131KG)
Seated press 3 x 6
Cable fly 3 x 8-12
Tricep pushdown 3 x 8-12
Cable lateral raise 3 x 8-12


----------



## DLTBB

*9th April*

Was up about 4-5 times in the night again on the loo. Slept but can’t have had much REM sleep. I’m a little bit tired again today but I’ve felt worse.

Second day on the super strength iron tablets today. Can tell they’ve started kicking in because my turds are a lot darker. Grim I know.

Today was a pull session alongside the usual cardio and abs.

Cardio was 30 minutes incline power walk on the treadmill at 140BPM.

*Abs*:

Decline crunch 3 x 10-12
Nautilus crunch 3 x 6
Ab Coaster 3 x 12

I was supposed to do weighted pull-ups but the gym I was training at doesn’t have a weight-belt so I did high rep sets instead. Managed to crack out a couple of 30-rep sets. I know ROM on the pull-ups isn’t full but was mainly for fun and kept constant tension throughout so was still tough. 

*Pull*:

Wide grip pull-up 3 x 30, 25, 25
Chest supported row 3 x 6
Preacher curl 3 x 6
Single arm pull down 3 x 8
Cable curl 3 x 6-10

Vid of 30 rep set - Video

Had to rush back home because I literally felt like I was going to shit my pants. Going to take it easy today and start packing some bits and pieces ready for the house move next week.


----------



## DLTBB

Good stuff.


----------



## DarkKnight

DLTBB said:


> Good stuff.
> View attachment 214980


The secret to being lean


----------



## DLTBB

DarkKnight said:


> The secret to being lean


I’ve had a couple of high calorie days over the weekend to be fair. Must’ve needed them. I reckon my body was drained from the hundred shits I had during that flare up.  Back to the nutritious grub tomorrow though. Can’t imagine a Chinese and a pint of Ben and Jerry’s doing much to help my gut.


----------



## DarkKnight

DLTBB said:


> I’ve had a couple of high calorie days over the weekend to be fair. Must’ve needed them. I reckon my body was drained from the hundred shits I had during that flare up.  Back to the nutritious grub tomorrow though. Can’t imagine a Chinese and a pint of Ben and Jerry’s doing much to help my gut.


Have you ever tried protozymes? I used to shite loads back in my 20s and 30s and they helped me


----------



## DLTBB

DarkKnight said:


> Have you ever tried protozymes? I used to shite loads back in my 20s and 30s and they helped me


Tried most of the digestive bits and pieces on the market mate. Digestive enzymes, pro/prebiotics, fibre supplements etc. If it turns out to colitis, it’ll be the inflammation in the GI tract/colon which is causing me to shit so often and I believe it’s only really prescription meds which will make much of an impact.


----------



## DLTBB

*10th April*

Possibly my final session at Dave’s Gym in Northwich today seeing as I’m picking up the keys for the new house on Thursday and will be training at Cosmos Mon, Tue and Wed. Only been going there for a few months but I really can’t fault the place. Clean, good kit, reasonably priced and a load of sun beds available. Definitely recommend it to anybody in/around Northwich. The only other gym nearby is Pure which is terrible IMO. 

I’ve been using the Var (50/day) for about 4 weeks now. Going to use it for a total of 50 days seeing as that’s how many is in the pack. Been very impressed with it. No side effects whatsoever and a noticeable difference visually and in performance. Strength has increased and I look harder/denser. Probably my favourite compound overall. I used to be mad for the Tren but wouldn’t bother running it again seeing as my digestion/sleep is already suffering a bit from the colitis. Not running any AI at the moment, haven’t needed it. 

Cardarine was a good addition too (10/day), felt a noticeable difference in endurance and my breathing felt lighter almost immediately. I reckon I’ll cycle that in and out at 10mg regularly going forward. I’m supposed to be doing that Manchester 10KM at the end of May (health permitting), so I’ll continue with it until then at least. 

Feeling sound today. Slept until about 9:30-10AM which is good going for me at the moment. It’s a nice day too so I’ll probably try to get out for a walk with my Mrs and the dog and maybe go for a Sunday dinner. Obligatory pics of pooch below. 



















Today’s session was cardio and legs. Cardio was the usual 30 minutes incline treadmill, most of which was at 140BPM, but I adjusted the speed for the final 10 minutes and went up to 150-155 to get a little sweat on. 

*Legs*:

Leg press 3 x 6-8
Leg extension 3 x 8-12
GHR 3 x 8-12
Seated leg curl 3 x 8-12
Standing calf raise 3 x 10-15

No abs today as I hit them the last couple of sessions. 

Keeping the diet a bit cleaner and including food I digest easily for the next few days after last night’s Chinese and Ben and Jerry’s. Lots of Skyr, Kefir, Whey and fruit.


----------



## DLTBB

From today.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Doing a 10km in May - well done. You certainly won't go missing amongst the runners....

The little dog is 👍


----------



## DLTBB

Brian Multigym said:


> Doing a 10km in May - well done. You certainly won't go missing amongst the runners....
> 
> The little dog is 👍


That’s the goal mate. I’m hoping I have things under control health wise by that point. Still doing a bit of road running on the side as well as my usual cardio. Going to try to raise a bit of money for charity in the build up to it.

He’s cute man. He’s my Mrs’s dog but I’ve kind of adopted him.


----------



## DLTBB

*11th April*

Hi fellas.

Heard back from my GP today. We're still waiting on the results from the stool sample but he has given me an urgent referral to the gastroenterologist based on the results of my blood test due to the high readings on my inflammation markers. I have no idea how long I'll be waiting but can't imagine it being super quick as it's on the NHS. I should've enrolled for private medical insurance really, but I'll take what I'm given now. If you've been on the fence about it, I definitely recommend going ahead and signing up, especially if you can get it at a discounted rate through work. You'll be thankful of not having to wait in massive queues to see somebody if you ever need to use it.

On the bright side, my symptoms have eased off a little bit this week. Still far from ideal (or even good) but much more bearable than it was when I was in the middle of the last flare up. I'm digesting my food much better and my sleep has been a bit deeper/more restful.

Short working week for me this week due to the bank holiday weekend and I've booked Thursday off because I'm picking the keys up for my new place. It's going to be a bit of a nightmare moving in I imagine, transporting/carrying all of the furniture in and out but it'll definitely be worth it in the end. Buzzing to be able to see my Mrs more often as it's mainly just weekends at the moment.

Did a push session with my cousin today. He's just started training again after a year or so out of the gym. Much prefer training with somebody, especially for a push session. He's progressing fast too which is good to see.

Cardio was the usual 30 minutes on treadmill.

*Abs*:

Ab wheel roll-out 3 x 10
Lying leg raise 3 x 15
Crunch 3 x 15
*Push*:

Flat barbell bench press 3 x 6-8 120KG
Seated press 3 x 6-8
Incline cable fly 3 x 8-12
Triceps push-down w/ rope 3 x 8-12
DB lateral raise 3 x 20
First time doing actual bench in a little while. Done most of my recent push sessions at Dave's and was difficult to get a bench as it was quite busy at the times I was in there. 

Went higher rep with the raises and focused on getting a good pump as the shoulder felt a little tender last time when I was using a heavier weight in 6-8 rep range.

Pull session tomorrow. Going to take it easy and try to get an early night tonight as I'm quite tired. Going to eat a curry, finish Top Boy on Netflix, watch a bit of YouTube and get my head down.

Have a good one chaps.


----------



## 134637

DLTBB said:


> From today.
> 
> View attachment 214997


Looking good mate. Dare I say it, probably top 1% of physiques, from an aesthetic perspective, on the forum.


----------



## 134637

DLTBB said:


> *11th April*
> 
> Hi fellas.
> 
> Heard back from my GP today. We're still waiting on the results from the stool sample but he has given me an urgent referral to the gastroenterologist based on the results of my blood test due to the high readings on my inflammation markers. I have no idea how long I'll be waiting but can't imagine it being super quick as it's on the NHS. I should've enrolled for private medical insurance really, but I'll take what I'm given now. If you've been on the fence about it, I definitely recommend going ahead and signing up, especially if you can get it at a discounted rate through work. You'll be thankful of not having to wait in massive queues to see somebody if you ever need to use it.
> 
> On the bright side, my symptoms have eased off a little bit this week. Still far from ideal (or even good) but much more bearable than it was when I was in the middle of the last flare up. I'm digesting my food much better and my sleep has been a bit deeper/more restful.
> 
> Short working week for me this week due to the bank holiday weekend and I've booked Thursday off because I'm picking the keys up for my new place. It's going to be a bit of a nightmare moving in I imagine, transporting/carrying all of the furniture in and out but it'll definitely be worth it in the end. Buzzing to be able to see my Mrs more often as it's mainly just weekends at the moment.
> 
> Did a push session with my cousin today. He's just started training again after a year or so out of the gym. Much prefer training with somebody, especially for a push session. He's progressing fast too which is good to see.
> 
> Cardio was the usual 30 minutes on treadmill.
> 
> *Abs*:
> 
> Ab wheel roll-out 3 x 10
> Lying leg raise 3 x 15
> Crunch 3 x 15
> *Push*:
> 
> Flat barbell bench press 3 x 6-8 120KG
> Seated press 3 x 6-8
> Incline cable fly 3 x 8-12
> Triceps push-down w/ rope 3 x 8-12
> DB lateral raise 3 x 20
> First time doing actual bench in a little while. Done most of my recent push sessions at Dave's and was difficult to get a bench as it was quite busy at the times I was in there.
> 
> Went higher rep with the raises and focused on getting a good pump as the shoulder felt a little tender last time when I was using a heavier weight in 6-8 rep range.
> 
> Pull session tomorrow. Going to take it easy and try to get an early night tonight as I'm quite tired. Going to eat a curry, finish Top Boy on Netflix, watch a bit of YouTube and get my head down.
> 
> Have a good one chaps.


When it comes to critical healthcare, NHS is pretty spot on mate. 

The statistics are in your favour, pulled this from here:

"In the remaining 85 per cent of patients with raised inflammatory markers, no relevant disease could be found. These results are known as ‘false positives’. False positives lead to increased rates of follow on GP consultations, tests and referrals."


----------



## DLTBB

Pegasus said:


> Looking good mate. Dare I say it, probably top 1% of physiques, from an aesthetic perspective, on the forum.


Thanks mate. Hope to continue making small improvements. Would like to bring chest/back up especially. 

Hopefully I get on well with the NHS treatment. My GP seems pretty invested in getting me back to normal. The prison Doctor kind of ****ed me over - he knew my symptoms and prescribed me Omeprazole under the assumption it was a stomach ulcer, which essentially masked the symptoms for a year but allowed the condition to get worse in the background.


----------



## Popeye66

@DLTBB you doing a food diary to see what food is disagreeing with you?
Helped me a lot doing this, found mushrooms were a big no no for some reason (not the magic 1s 😃)


----------



## DLTBB

Popeye66 said:


> @DLTBB you doing a food diary to see what food is disagreeing with you?
> Helped me a lot doing this, found mushrooms were a big no no for some reason (not the magic 1s 😃)


Not a diary as such, but I am trying to eliminate foods that are causing cramps/flare ups. I tested a gluten-free diet for a few weeks, it seemed like it was helping to begin with but I had a massive flare up which put me off continuing. To be fair, gluten-free was way too restrictive for me anyway. Literally every food I enjoy eating contains gluten.

I think oily/spicy foods screw me over, which is annoying because I love an Indian takeaway. I'll just have to be more conscious about what/where I eat going forward because it's not worth triggering an episode of a dozen bloodstained turds a day for the sake of a Rogan Josh.


----------



## DLTBB

Interesting update today.

I read @Alex12340 post about BPC-157 and the potential benefits it has with people suffering from Colitis.

I did some research and thought it sounded promising and had a look for suppliers who are well reviewed. I reached out to a supplier called Peak Body and sent them an email explaining my situation and asked if they would be willing to provide some BPC in exchange for an honest review on my website.

One of their guys just gave me a call and we had a really good chat about my symptoms, my past and general chit chat and he said he'd be happy to send me some BPC-157 and TB500 (as there is synergy between the two). In return, I'll just post an honest review on any potential benefits I get.

I'd rather be honest with you guys and let you know that they're providing it than act like I've bought it and big it up as the best thing since sliced bread regardless of whether it works or not. But from what I've read online, it sounds like there's definitely scope for me to benefit from it and hopefully it brings down the inflammation in the GI tract and helps to heal and relieve symptoms.


----------



## Jointhecrazy22

DLTBB said:


> Interesting update today.
> 
> I read @Alex12340 post about BPC-157 and the potential benefits it has with people suffering from Colitis.
> 
> I did some research and thought it sounded promising and had a look for suppliers who are well reviewed. I reached out to a supplier called Peak Body and sent them an email explaining my situation and asked if they would be willing to provide some BPC in exchange for an honest review on my website.
> 
> One of their guys just gave me a call and we had a really good chat about my symptoms, my past and general chit chat and he said he'd be happy to send me some BPC-157 and TB500 (as there is synergy between the two). In return, I'll just post an honest review on any potential benefits I get.
> 
> I'd rather be honest with you guys and let you know that they're providing it than act like I've bought it and big it up as the best thing since sliced bread regardless of whether it works or not. But from what I've read online, it sounds like there's definitely scope for me to benefit from it and hopefully it brings down the inflammation in the GI tract and helps to heal and relieve symptoms.


just ordered some mk677 from them for the mrs, hadn't noticed they did peptides too

will be ordering some bpc end of month so will give them ago if you get on alright with them

if its good stuff should help you alot, its been shown to reduce lesion size in the digestive tract significantly in studies


----------



## DLTBB

Jointhecrazy22 said:


> just ordered some mk677 from them for the mrs, hadn't noticed they did peptides too
> 
> will be ordering some bpc end of month so will give them ago if you get on alright with them
> 
> if its good stuff should help you alot, its been shown to reduce lesion size in the digestive tract significantly in studies


They sound like a good bunch to be fair, the fella who called me was absolutely sound. He's shipped my bits and pieces today and said they should arrive tomorrow, so I'm going to crack on with it right away. No idea how long it will potentially take before I begin to see/feel anything but I will document my progress in full on here and let you know how I get on. Buzzing to be honest, if it works half as well as the reports suggest I'll be over the moon.


----------



## Jointhecrazy22

DLTBB said:


> They sound like a good bunch to be fair, the fella who called me was absolutely sound. He's shipped my bits and pieces today and said they should arrive tomorrow, so I'm going to crack on with it right away. No idea how long it will potentially take before I begin to see/feel anything but I will document my progress in full on here and let you know how I get on. Buzzing to be honest, if it works half as well as the reports suggest I'll be over the moon.


It was mind boggling the last time I ran it. I was furloughed from work so I increased my training volume far to quickly for my tendons. Went from 5 sessions a week boxing & jiu jitsu to 2 sessions a day during the week and then an hour of rolling on a Saturday. Within a few weeks I had tennis elbow in both elbows and golfers in one, and couldn't drive for 15 minutes after each session until the pain died down enough. 2 weeks of 250mcg twice a day and I was right as rain. Just wish I had kept up accessory work on wrist extensors as back to square one with my left arm now lol.

Are you going to inject it or drink the solution? Not sure how it works for digestive issues best ROA etc

Good to see you back and at it by the way mate I remember you from here and fitmisc


----------



## DLTBB

Jointhecrazy22 said:


> It was mind boggling the last time I ran it. I was furloughed from work so I increased my training volume far to quickly for my tendons. Went from 5 sessions a week boxing & jiu jitsu to 2 sessions a day during the week and then an hour of rolling on a Saturday. Within a few weeks I had tennis elbow in both elbows and golfers in one, and couldn't drive for 15 minutes after each session until the pain died down enough. 2 weeks of 250mcg twice a day and I was right as rain. Just wish I had kept up accessory work on wrist extensors as back to square one with my left arm now lol.
> 
> Are you going to inject it or drink the solution? Not sure how it works for digestive issues best ROA etc
> 
> Good to see you back and at it by the way mate I remember you from here and fitmisc


I'm surprised I haven't heard more about it to be honest. I've seen it mentioned a few times here and there but didn't realise how strong it was. I'm going to pin it. I'll do a bit of reading tonight and decide on my dose. From what I've read, BPC is daily and TB is less frequently but I'll have a more in-depth look later and set myself up on a little schedule for it. Can't really be bothered to pin daily in an ideal world but I reckon it'll be worthwhile in this scenario.

Good man, thanks. Glad to be back.


----------



## Brian Multigym

DLTBB said:


> Interesting update today.
> 
> I read @Alex12340 post about BPC-157 and the potential benefits it has with people suffering from Colitis.
> 
> I did some research and thought it sounded promising and had a look for suppliers who are well reviewed. I reached out to a supplier called Peak Body and sent them an email explaining my situation and asked if they would be willing to provide some BPC in exchange for an honest review on my website.
> 
> One of their guys just gave me a call and we had a really good chat about my symptoms, my past and general chit chat and he said he'd be happy to send me some BPC-157 and TB500 (as there is synergy between the two). In return, I'll just post an honest review on any potential benefits I get.
> 
> I'd rather be honest with you guys and let you know that they're providing it than act like I've bought it and big it up as the best thing since sliced bread regardless of whether it works or not. But from what I've read online, it sounds like there's definitely scope for me to benefit from it and hopefully it brings down the inflammation in the GI tract and helps to heal and relieve symptoms.


@Alex12340 is correct. Had an investigate myself and BPC 157 is good for GI tract and intestine issues, it was the top benefit. In addition TB500 was also mentioned to be used with BPC 157 - Wolverine Peptide Stack. TB500 improves the speed of the entire healing process. It looks to be advisable to use both if starting on BPC 157 for the first time. Injecting is the best method. Orals are not absorbed the same and one write up said the Amino Acids (Profile of the Peptide) can be separated. I think meaning it would be useless.


----------



## DLTBB

Brian Multigym said:


> @Alex12340 is correct. Had an investigate myself and BPC 157 is good for GI tract and intestine issues, it was the top benefit. In addition TB500 was also mentioned to be used with BPC 157 - Wolverine Peptide Stack. TB500 improves the speed of the entire healing process. It looks to be advisable to use both if starting on BPC 157 for the first time. Injecting is the best method. Orals are not absorbed the same and one write up said the Amino Acids (Profile of the Peptide) can be separated. I think meaning it would be useless.


Yup. I’ll gladly pin it if it’s likely to absorb better. Should arrive tomorrow so I’ll keep the thread updated day by day. Got high hopes for it. Hopefully it doesn’t turn out to be a flop.


----------



## Brian Multigym

DLTBB said:


> Yup. I’ll gladly pin it if it’s likely to absorb better. Should arrive tomorrow so I’ll keep the thread updated day by day. Got high hopes for it. Hopefully it doesn’t turn out to be a flop.


A flop - not from what I have read mate. Hope it works for you.


----------



## DLTBB

*12th April*

Evening fellas.

Just heard about the passing of Cedric McMillan. Rest in Peace. Top physique and enjoyed his performance at the Arnold a few years ago. Only 44 too. It's a shame.










As mentioned earlier today, my BPC-157 and TB-500 stack has been posted by Peak Body. It's coming via DPD and should arrive tomorrow, so I'll get to work with that right away. Might not have any insulin pins but will just use a small blue pin if need be as I want to get some in to my system as soon as possible. Will update regularly.

Symptoms have been quite mild today but I have felt a bit tired. I would have had a rest day today if it was up to me but I told my cousin I'd train with him and didn't want to let him down so I got a quick session out anyway. No cardio/abs this time, just a straight pull session. It wasn't the workout of the century but I got some decent sets out. Going to aim for an early night tonight and will most probably take tomorrow off as an actual rest day before hitting legs on Thursday.

*Pull*:

Wide grip pull-up 3 x 6 (+80lbs DB)
Seated cable row (wide neutral grip) 3 x 6-8
DB hammer curl 3 x 8
Single arm machine pull down 3 x 6-8
Preacher curl 3 x 8
Quick session but it did the trick and I was happy with a good amount of my working sets.

Not much else to report at this stage to be honest. Fajitas for tea and an early night is on the cards. Hoping for a decent sleep.

Not had the final results back from the Doctor yet, hoping to get some news tomorrow.


----------



## DLTBB

That’s customer service. Good guys. First doses in.


----------



## Alex12340

DLTBB said:


> View attachment 215044
> 
> 
> View attachment 215043
> 
> 
> That’s customer service. Good guys. First doses in.


Let us know when you see benefits from it, from what i’ve heard it doesnt take long in general 👍


----------



## DLTBB

Alex12340 said:


> Let us know when you see benefits from it, from what i’ve heard it doesnt take long in general 👍


Will do. Might do a bit more of an in-depth blog post about it on my website too so this thread isn't overpacked with peptide talk. Pinned 1mg TB-500 and 250mcg BPC-157 today. Nothing to report as of yet of course but will update as and when.


----------



## DarkKnight

DLTBB said:


> View attachment 215044
> 
> 
> View attachment 215043
> 
> 
> That’s customer service. Good guys. First doses in.


Can’t beat a good freebie can you


----------



## DLTBB

DarkKnight said:


> Can’t beat a good freebie can you


You can't go wrong with a freebie mate. And to be honest, I didn't even have TB-500 in mind to begin with. It's only after talking to the guy from Peak Body that he mentioned how well they work together and suggested trying it alongside the BPC so I got more than I bargained for. Let's hope they do the trick.


----------



## DLTBB

Having a much needed rest day today.

I fell asleep for an hour this afternoon which isn’t like me at all. Can’t remember the last time I drifted off during the day. I’m not going to explicitly say it was anything to do with the peptides, it might just be that I’ve had a couple of poor sleeps in a row and my body needed it. But it does seem like a bit of a coincidence for it to happen on the day I started the stack. God knows.

Hoping for a decent sleep tonight. Back in the gym tomorrow and picking up the keys for my new house. Busy weekend ahead but it’ll be worth it.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Nothing wrong with an afternoon nap, recommended actually!


----------



## DLTBB

Slept for almost 10 hours which is unusual for me. Been struggling to get over 6 hours for months. Must have had 4-5 vivid dreams too which doesn’t usually happen. No idea if it’s related to the peptides or if I was in a sleep deficit and just needed to catch up but I feel better for it. Going to train legs soon and then moving in to the new house later.


----------



## Cam93

What do you use to track heart rate BPM?
I’m after something simple just for cardio as I’ve never done cardio before is 140 BPM a good area to stick too?


----------



## DLTBB

Cam93 said:


> What do you use to track heart rate BPM?
> I’m after something simple just for cardio as I’ve never done cardio before is 140 BPM a good area to stick too?


I use a FitBit. 140 is decent for me, it’s moderate. Can go for a long time without fatiguing but there’s still a little bit of speed so it’s not really boring like proper LISS.


----------



## DLTBB

*14th April*










Keys collected! Moved some initial bits and pieces today but the proper moving in will be done on Saturday.

Going to pick up a packet of insulin needles from the chemist shortly so I can continue with the daily dose of BPC. 

Diet might be a bit scattered this weekend as I will be off work and on the go a lot getting the house sorted but will try to keep it somewhat consistent and keep the protein high.

Video from today’s leg workout - Link

Usual 30 minutes cardio and ab circuit. Finished legs with a giant set as I was pressed for time and had to nip to the estate agents. 

*Legs*:

Hack squat 3 x 6-8
Leg press 3 x 8-10
Leg extension 3 x 10
Single leg curl 3 x 8-12
Calf raise giant set between standing/seated calf raise with various rep range/tempo


----------



## DLTBB

*15th April*

Bloody hell. Moving house is a ball ache. In the process of packing the van at the moment. Shifting couches and beds is a lot harder than lifting bars and DB’s. Having stumps for arms doesn’t help.

Another 10-hour sleep in the books. Didn’t want to get out of bed either. I read somewhere that the healing effect of the peptide could make you more tired. Definitely seems to be the case. Had less discomfort in my gut since starting. 

Video from today.










Usual cardio done. Abs was Ab Coaster, decline sit-ups and Nautilus crunch. Love this grip for triceps.










*Push*:

Chest press 3 x 6 (136KG, 149KG, 170KG)
Seated press machine 3 x 6
Chest fly machine 3 x 10
Triceps push down 3 x 10
Kettlebell lateral raise 3 x 10


----------



## DLTBB

*16th April*

Day off today fellas. Moved all the stuff in to the new house. What a nightmare. I feel like I’ve ran a marathon. Buzzing to have a place together with the Mrs though. To new beginnings.


----------



## Brian Multigym

House looks great mate!


----------



## DLTBB

Brian Multigym said:


> House looks great mate!


Feels good to be in it man. It’s a big landmark for me since being released to get my own place. Looking forward to making it in to a proper home. Today’s been backbreaking though. Lifting couches and tables is much harder than lifting weights. My lower back feels fried.


----------



## PaulNe

DLTBB said:


> Feels good to be in it man. It’s a big landmark for me since being released to get my own place. Looking forward to making it in to a proper home. Today’s been backbreaking though. Lifting couches and tables is much harder than lifting weights. My lower back feels fried.


Make sure you keep it clean like you did your pad


----------



## DLTBB

PaulNe said:


> Make sure you keep it clean like you did your pad


 I’ll try but I doubt it’ll be that clean seeing as I won’t have 23 hours to kill every day. I used to buff and polish my floor about 3 times a week man, it looked like an ice rink.


----------



## DLTBB

My brother has made me a cheesecake inside an Easter egg. I’ll eat this tomorrow and then I’m going to tidy the diet up a little bit as it’ll likely help with my digestion too.


----------



## Brian Multigym

What a brother! 👌 Ready for Easter Sunday too. There's a few there, are you having a house warming party.... 😋


----------



## Nara

Welcome back DLTBB, just finished reading your story and gave you a follow on insta. You bounced back quickly, well done man


----------



## DLTBB

Brian Multigym said:


> What a brother! 👌 Ready for Easter Sunday too. There's a few there, are you having a house warming party.... 😋


We will be doing eventually but need to get everything unpacked out of bags first. As luck would have it, the TV screen cracked in transit so just had a new one delivered from Argos this morning.


----------



## DLTBB

Nara said:


> Welcome back DLTBB, just finished reading your story and gave you a follow on insta. You bounced back quickly, well done man


Thanks mate, I remember you!


----------



## DLTBB

*17th April*

Decided I'm going to ride my bike to/from the gym seeing as the new place is roughly 15 minutes either way. So it's an extra 30 minutes of cardio daily and the weather is just starting to perk up a bit so I can get some vitamin D and potentially a tan as it heats up more in May/June/July. First time riding in a while today and I can tell my legs are stronger and I'm fitter than last time as I'm easily riding up inclines that used to gas me out.

Did a pull session at the gym. Did the usual 30 minutes of cardio and a quick ab session of cable crunches, decline sit-ups and regular crunches.

*Pull*:

Lat pull-down machine 3 x 6 (Stack)
Chest supported single arm pull-down (D grip) 3 x 8 (I know every influencer is using these and I'm jumping on the bandwagon because they hit lower lats really well)
EZ-Bar curl 3 x 8 43KG
Meadows rows 3 x 6
Preacher curls 3 x 8-12
Plan for the day is to continue unpacking the stuff in to the house, do some cleaning, eat my cheesecake and dinner with my girlfriend's family later today. Nice day for it, the weather is lovely.

Stomach and sleep continues to feel a marked improvement since adding the peptides.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Looking good all round mate. Try not to rub it in over those cheesecakes...😢😉


----------



## DLTBB

Brian Multigym said:


> Looking good all round mate. Try not to rub it in over those cheesecakes...😢😉


Just the one for me mate. My brother dropped them off earlier. Also brought me a block of white chocolate cookie dough that’s like a house brick. I’ll try to avoid eating that or that’ll be the diet out of the window for a week.


----------



## DarkKnight

DLTBB said:


> Just the one for me mate. My brother dropped them off earlier. Also brought me a block of white chocolate cookie dough that’s like a house brick. I’ll try to avoid eating that or that’ll be the diet out of the window for a week.


Just eat it ya fookin pussy. Jesus says it’s ok


----------



## DLTBB




----------



## DLTBB

*18th April*

We're all unpacked in the new place now. The dog has moved in too but he's still a bit unsettled, didn't sleep much last night. He was pacing around the bedroom all night wondering why the hell the entire layout of the house has changed I imagine.

Had Virgin Media out today to connect the broadband, so I don't have to use mobile hotspot now. I can browse and stream to my heart's content.

Hit some legs today. I'm playing around with some different exercises at the moment as I am going to adjust my routine soon. I ran the PPL for 12 weeks or so. The next routine will probably be similar but I want to substitute some new exercises in to target weak areas and do a bit more volume on my back as it's slacking.

*Cardio*:

30 minutes bike ride
30 minutes incline treadmill at 140 BPM
*Legs*:

Plate loaded front squat 3 x 6 (lots of warmup sets to determine what weight would be working sets as I've not done this in ages)
High stance leg press 3 x 6
Leg extension 3 x 12
Standing single leg curl 3 x 12
Standing calf raise 3 x 12
Nice Huel shake in whole milk post-workout.

Gym was nice and quiet as it's bank holiday so I took my time in between sets and working up to working sets. Nice not to be rushing around like I usually am after work.

BPC still going in at 250mcg/day. Second 1000mcg shot of TB-500 is due on Wednesday. Happy with the effects so far.

Last Anavar tab is due on Wednesday and then I will have been using it at 50mg for 50 days. Will take a break after that. Might drop Test down for a little bit too, undecided yet. I was going to get private bloods but I might just ask my Doctor if I can see my recently drawn bloods as he took tons of samples and I'm assuming will have tested for everything covered in a private panel. Will post results regardless.

Going to chill for the rest of the day and get a big shop in from Aldi so I'm prepared for the week.


----------



## DarkKnight

DLTBB said:


> *18th April*
> 
> We're all unpacked in the new place now. The dog has moved in too but he's still a bit unsettled, didn't sleep much last night. He was pacing around the bedroom all night wondering why the hell the entire layout of the house has changed I imagine.
> 
> Had Virgin Media out today to connect the broadband, so I don't have to use mobile hotspot now. I can browse and stream to my heart's content.
> 
> Hit some legs today. I'm playing around with some different exercises at the moment as I am going to adjust my routine soon. I ran the PPL for 12 weeks or so. The next routine will probably be similar but I want to substitute some new exercises in to target weak areas and do a bit more volume on my back as it's slacking.
> 
> *Cardio*:
> 
> 30 minutes bike ride
> 30 minutes incline treadmill at 140 BPM
> *Legs*:
> 
> Plate loaded front squat 3 x 6 (lots of warmup sets to determine what weight would be working sets as I've not done this in ages)
> High stance leg press 3 x 6
> Leg extension 3 x 12
> Standing single leg curl 3 x 12
> Standing calf raise 3 x 12
> Nice Huel shake in whole milk post-workout.
> 
> Gym was nice and quiet as it's bank holiday so I took my time in between sets and working up to working sets. Nice not to be rushing around like I usually am after work.
> 
> BPC still going in at 250mcg/day. Second 1000mcg shot of TB-500 is due on Wednesday. Happy with the effects so far.
> 
> Last Anavar tab is due on Wednesday and then I will have been using it at 50mg for 50 days. Will take a break after that. Might drop Test down for a little bit too, undecided yet. I was going to get private bloods but I might just ask my Doctor if I can see my recently drawn bloods as he took tons of samples and I'm assuming will have tested for everything covered in a private panel. Will post results regardless.
> 
> Going to chill for the rest of the day and get a big shop in from Aldi so I'm prepared for the week.


Moving is stress init. Watch out for the cortisol!

Refreshing to see a decent journal on here mate, looking decent 👍🏻


----------



## DLTBB

DarkKnight said:


> Moving is stress init. Watch out for the cortisol!
> 
> Refreshing to see a decent journal on here mate, looking decent 👍🏻











I’ve got to agree with this!


----------



## DLTBB

Some random waffle from me.

Effective mid-level doses (_in my opinion_) for each compound I've used which have allowed me to get the benefit of the drug with little to no side effects. I've used much higher and lower dosages for each but for me, these have been good middle ground doses to make gains with minimal stress. Oral doses in particular look low compared to a lot of cycles I see posted but I might just be sensitive to side effects with orals in general.

*Oils*:

Testosterone - 300mg/week
Trenbolone - 150mg/week
Nandrolone - 300mg/week
Masteron - 200mg/week
Primo - 400mg/week
*Orals*:

Superdrol - 10mg/day
Anadrol - 25mg/day
Winstrol - 25mg/day
Anavar - 50mg/day
Dianabol - 20mg/day
Never ran Eq or Halo. Did one pin of DHB but the PIP was too bad so can’t really comment on dosages for them.


----------



## DLTBB

*19th April*

Today is day 50/50 of my Anavar run and my verdict is that it's a phenomenal compound. I used to think it was a female's drug but after this run, I think it's my favourite oral. I've had a nice boost in strength, a little extra fullness, I'm much more vascular, I look harder/denser and I had literally zero side effects. In fact, with the cardio and peptides, my blood pressure and resting heart rate is down considerably since I started. Definitely recommend it. Keep in mind my body isn't running anywhere near optimally at the moment with me being fatigued from my colitis and not digesting all of my food properly, I think I'd have made some incredible gains on it if I was 100%.

Pics from the end of the run:










*Cardio*:

30 minutes bike ride
30 minutes incline walk 140BPM
*Abs*:

Crunch 3 x 15
Leg raise 3 x 12
Heel tap 3 x 40
*Push*:

Incline Hammer Strength press 2 x 6, 1 x 5 (Failed on 6th 75KG each side)
Seated Hammer Strength press 3 x 6
Cable fly 3 x 12
V Bar triceps push-down 3 x 8
Lateral DB raise 3 x 10
Feeling really positive and upbeat today. Everything seems to be coming together and ticking along nicely for me. Once I get my health fully under control, life will be great.

Going to cook a Thai red curry for me and the Mrs and have a chilled evening. Have a good one fellas.


----------



## Dazza2203

Great read! Will keep following mate... look forward to working with you!


----------



## DLTBB

Dazza2203 said:


> Great read! Will keep following mate... look forward to working with you!


Thanks fella. Let’s get juicy.


----------



## knuckleheed2

DLTBB said:


> *19th April*
> 
> Today is day 50/50 of my Anavar run and my verdict is that it's a phenomenal compound. I used to think it was a female's drug but after this run, I think it's my favourite oral. I've had a nice boost in strength, a little extra fullness, I'm much more vascular, I look harder/denser and I had literally zero side effects. In fact, with the cardio and peptides, my blood pressure and resting heart rate is down considerably since I started. Definitely recommend it. Keep in mind my body isn't running anywhere near optimally at the moment with me being fatigued from my colitis and not digesting all of my food properly, I think I'd have made some incredible gains on it if I was 100%.
> 
> Pics from the end of the run:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cardio*:
> 
> 30 minutes bike ride
> 30 minutes incline walk 140BPM
> *Abs*:
> 
> Crunch 3 x 15
> Leg raise 3 x 12
> Heel tap 3 x 40
> *Push*:
> 
> Incline Hammer Strength press 2 x 6, 1 x 5 (Failed on 6th 75KG each side)
> Seated Hammer Strength press 3 x 6
> Cable fly 3 x 12
> V Bar triceps push-down 3 x 8
> Lateral DB raise 3 x 10
> Feeling really positive and upbeat today. Everything seems to be coming together and ticking along nicely for me. Once I get my health fully under control, life will be great.
> 
> Going to cook a Thai red curry for me and the Mrs and have a chilled evening. Have a good one fellas.


Wow


----------



## DLTBB

knuckleheed2 said:


> Wow


Thank you. Actually very pleased with myself because I’ve managed to create a similar look to what I had a few years ago when I was on Test, a bunch of Tren and the kitchen sink with a very mild stack. Pic of me running all sorts for reference:









Maybe not as vascular but close enough.


----------



## 134637

DLTBB said:


> Thank you. Actually very pleased with myself because I’ve managed to create a similar look to what I had a few years ago when I was on Test, a bunch of Tren and the kitchen sink with a very mild stack. Pic of me running all sorts for reference:
> 
> View attachment 215204
> 
> Maybe not as vascular but close enough.


Looking phenomenal mate. If I didn't know any better and saw you at my gym I'd immediately think you're on tren. 

It's that vascular, veins like drain pipes look, plus the redder look (which I can tell is tan plus overcast sky and flushed chest from flexing), not saying you look red mate lol.


----------



## DarkKnight

You’re a fine specimen young man


----------



## DLTBB

Pegasus said:


> Looking phenomenal mate. If I didn't know any better and saw you at my gym I'd immediately think you're on tren.
> 
> It's that vascular, veins like drain pipes look, plus the redder look (which I can tell is tan plus overcast sky and flushed chest from flexing), not saying you look red mate lol.


Thank you man. Dave’s Gym had sun beds so I racked up a few 12 minute sessions while I was there. Debating adding a bit of MT2 in soon as that always makes me go a lovely golden brown and makes me look a bit leaner.


----------



## 134637

DLTBB said:


> Thank you man. Dave’s Gym had sun beds so I racked up a few 12 minute sessions while I was there. Debating adding a bit of MT2 in soon as that always makes me go a lovely golden brown and makes me look a bit leaner.


Been a while since I did MT2 as well, maybe 9 or 10 years. Funnily enough I was just researching it the other day to see whether there had been any more info on long term health effects. Developed a few dodgy moles on the shoulders and it definitely made my acne scars more apparent when I don't have a tan. It also brought out a few extra moles that weren't there before MT2. 

When I'm tanned you can't see the scars at all. 

What are your thoughts on the longer term effects of MT2?


----------



## knuckleheed2

DLTBB said:


> Thank you. Actually very pleased with myself because I’ve managed to create a similar look to what I had a few years ago when I was on Test, a bunch of Tren and the kitchen sink with a very mild stack. Pic of me running all sorts for reference:
> 
> View attachment 215204
> 
> Maybe not as vascular but close enough.


Some conditioning sir, my cap is doffed.

You're keeping me motivated with my cardio. Have been doing 30 mins on cross trainer at between 140-150 bpm every day first thing on an empty stomach. If I can get to about 50% of your conditioning then I'll be chuffed.


----------



## DLTBB

Pegasus said:


> Been a while since I did MT2 as well, maybe 9 or 10 years. Funnily enough I was just researching it the other day to see whether there had been any more info on long term health effects. Developed a few dodgy moles on the shoulders and it definitely made my acne scars more apparent when I don't have a tan. It also brought out a few extra moles that weren't there before MT2.
> 
> When I'm tanned you can't see the scars at all.
> 
> What are your thoughts on the longer term effects of MT2?


The last couple of times I used it, I just went with pre-mixed nasal sprays for convenience because I couldn’t be bothered injecting so often. I’d be mindful if I developed moles or pigmentation but I never experienced that while I was on it. I always used a lot less than the peptide companies recommended and still had good results with it. I think you’ll be okay if you use it every so often at a low dose. It’s like they recommend the higher dosage/loading period so you finish your vial faster and come back for more. The only side effects I got with it were very mild sickness immediately after injecting and viagra tier boners, which I didn’t mind.


----------



## DLTBB

knuckleheed2 said:


> Some conditioning sir, my cap is doffed.
> 
> You're keeping me motivated with my cardio. Have been doing 30 mins on cross trainer at between 140-150 bpm every day first thing on an empty stomach. If I can get to about 50% of your conditioning then I'll be chuffed.


Thanks. Good man. Keep it up. I neglected it for years and I used to get out of breath running up the stairs when I was bulking. Shameful really. Reality hit when I went to a grappling class with a mate and almost puked after the warm up. Countless benefits to regular cardio both mentally and physically so keep at it!


----------



## knuckleheed2

DLTBB said:


> Thanks. Good man. Keep it up. I neglected it for years and I used to get out of breath running up the stairs when I was bulking. Shameful really. Reality hit when I went to a grappling class with a mate and almost puked after the warm up. Countless benefits to regular cardio both mentally and physically so keep at it!


It's mad but apart from some fast paced walking, I haven't really done any pacey stuff for just over 2 years, but I've been able to get straight back into 140-150 bpm right away and that's despite just starting my first cycle in around 3 years using TTM (been trt'ing at 120 mg per week).

It may be nonsense but I put it down to all the football and cross country running I did intensely up to the age of around 18. I do wonder if the lungs retain some kind of mind muscle connection. 

Really enjoying doing it first thing, really gets me energised for the day ahead.


----------



## DLTBB

knuckleheed2 said:


> It's mad but apart from some fast paced walking, I haven't really done any pacey stuff for just over 2 years, but I've been able to get straight back into 140-150 bpm right away and that's despite just starting my first cycle in around 3 years using TTM (been trt'ing at 120 mg per week).
> 
> It may be nonsense but I put it down to all the football and cross country running I did intensely up to the age of around 18. I do wonder if the lungs retain some kind of mind muscle connection.
> 
> Really enjoying doing it first thing, really gets me energised for the day ahead.


Definitely energises you for the day ahead when you work up a sweat and get the heart racing early on. I’d train before work myself if I could sleep consistently all the time but my sleep was very patchy until I started with the peptides so I’m having to train after work instead. I reckon you’ll notice a quick jump in your fitness when you drop the TTM as well, Tren always seems to make me get gassed out much quicker than I usually would so wouldn’t be surprised if your endurance goes up suddenly once you’re back to cruising.


----------



## knuckleheed2

DLTBB said:


> Definitely energises you for the day ahead when you work up a sweat and get the heart racing early on. I’d train before work myself if I could sleep consistently all the time but my sleep was very patchy until I started with the peptides so I’m having to train after work instead. I reckon you’ll notice a quick jump in your fitness when you drop the TTM as well, Tren always seems to make me get gassed out much quicker than I usually would so wouldn’t be surprised if your endurance goes up suddenly once you’re back to cruising.


Have tried doing weights first thing but just not for me. Do cardio first thing then weights after 6pm.


----------



## 134637

DLTBB said:


> The last couple of times I used it, I just went with pre-mixed nasal sprays for convenience because I couldn’t be bothered injecting so often. I’d be mindful if I developed moles or pigmentation but I never experienced that while I was on it. I always used a lot less than the peptide companies recommended and still had good results with it. I think you’ll be okay if you use it every so often at a low dose. It’s like they recommend the higher dosage/loading period so you finish your vial faster and come back for more. The only side effects I got with it were very mild sickness immediately after injecting and viagra tier boners, which I didn’t mind.


Good points mate. I could also get away with a lower dose and do well on it. I looked like I'd changed race when I first tried it though. 

I found that my face would become flushed after taking it, sometimes that would be with nausea, but otherwise it was side free. I did have a few random boners during the day at times I didn't want them as well. 

Aside from the extra moles I had a good time with it. Been using sunbeds for years with and without MT2 and I'm kind of paranoid these days as I get older, so I might get the moles checked out. They look harmless compared to malignant moles though.


----------



## DLTBB

Pegasus said:


> Good points mate. I could also get away with a lower dose and do well on it. I looked like I'd changed race when I first tried it though.
> 
> I found that my face would become flushed after taking it, sometimes that would be with nausea, but otherwise it was side free. I did have a few random boners during the day at times I didn't want them as well.
> 
> Aside from the extra moles I had a good time with it. Been using sunbeds for years with and without MT2 and I'm kind of paranoid these days as I get older, so I might get the moles checked out. They look harmless compared to malignant moles though.


Can never be too careful with moles, probably worth getting them looked at. With my Doctor, you can message them online and send them a pic over which saves a lot of hassle.


----------



## knuckleheed2

DLTBB said:


> The last couple of times I used it, I just went with pre-mixed nasal sprays for convenience because I couldn’t be bothered injecting so often. I’d be mindful if I developed moles or pigmentation but I never experienced that while I was on it. I always used a lot less than the peptide companies recommended and still had good results with it. I think you’ll be okay if you use it every so often at a low dose. It’s like they recommend the higher dosage/loading period so you finish your vial faster and come back for more. The only side effects I got with it were very mild sickness immediately after injecting and viagra tier boners, which I didn’t mind.


What dose were you using with the nasal?

For holidays I usually inject at around 0.25 - 0.5mg and it works well, however I've read when taking nasally that you have to increase the dose for the same effect (i.e. it's less efficient).I

I'm going away for a long weekend next month and was going to mix up some to take nasally, so interested to hear what the effective nasal does is without going overboard.


----------



## DLTBB

knuckleheed2 said:


> What dose were you using with the nasal?
> 
> For holidays I usually inject at around 0.25 - 0.5mg and it works well, however I've read when taking nasally that you have to increase the dose for the same effect (i.e. it's less efficient).I
> 
> I'm going away for a long weekend next month and was going to mix up some to take nasally, so interested to hear what the effective nasal does is without going overboard.


I can't even remember what the concentration of the nasal spray was so I can't be sure but I was just doing one spray in each nostril a couple of times a week and was significantly darker than I would be normally. And yep, I've read it's absorbed at a lower rate when taken nasally but it was mainly for convenience.


----------



## knuckleheed2

DLTBB said:


> I can't even remember what the concentration of the nasal spray was so I can't be sure but I was just doing one spray in each nostril a couple of times a week and was significantly darker than I would be normally. And yep, I've read it's absorbed at a lower rate when taken nasally but it was mainly for convenience.


Convenience is the factor. Going away with mates so easier to take. I'll probably mix at 0.5 - 0.75mg per day. Don't want to go any higher as I get a bad sickly feeling on anything between 0.25-0.5 subc.


----------



## DLTBB

knuckleheed2 said:


> Convenience is the factor. Going away with mates so easier to take. I'll probably mix at 0.5 - 0.75mg per day. Don't want to go any higher as I get a bad sickly feeling on anything between 0.25-0.5 subc.


I reckon you could get away with less and still get decent results.


----------



## knuckleheed2

DLTBB said:


> I reckon you could get away with less and still get decent results.


Even via nasal route? Will give it a go starting low as I really hate the uncomfortable feeling 30 mins post jab.


----------



## DLTBB

knuckleheed2 said:


> Even via nasal route? Will give it a go starting low as I really hate the uncomfortable feeling 30 mins post jab.


Yup, even 200mcg via the nasal spray will give you a good boost IMO.


----------



## Dafty5000

@DLTBB what brand/ugl anavar are using fella?


----------



## DLTBB

Dafty5000 said:


> @DLTBB what brand/ugl anavar are using fella?


The Var was SG mate.


----------



## Dafty5000

DLTBB said:


> The Var was SG mate.


Thanks for the reply, and congratulations on the hard work you are looking excellent


----------



## DLTBB

Dafty5000 said:


> Thanks for the reply, and congratulations on the hard work you are looking excellent


Thank you mate. Hopefully more improvements to come.


----------



## DLTBB

*20th April*

Lovely day today. The weather is great. Worked from home from the new house for the first time, was really relaxed. Brought a few big deals over the line in work so I'm the man of the hour at the moment. This guy kept me company all day. He decided to curl a turd out on the rug for some reason. I stepped on it while wearing my slippers. Thankfully it was dry or I'd have kicked off.










Off the Anavar now. Peptides still going in as normal. Had a little bit of discomfort in the stomach today, but it feels more like indigestion than the usual discomfort from the colitis.

Did a Pull session in the gym.

*Cardio*:

30 minutes bike ride
30 minutes incline treadmill 140BPM
*Pull*:

Pull-up 3 x 6 (+75lbs DB)
Seated row (neutral grip) 3 x 6
Cable curl 3 x 8
Cable shrug 3 x 20
Rear delt fly 3 x 20
Preacher curl 3 x 6
Back and forearms were fatigued after pull-ups and rows so went for some accessory/pump work instead. Going to be doing more shrugs and rear delt fly going forward as my back could do with a bit more detail. At the moment, I've got the taper but I'm lacking all the valleys and bumps the guys who have good backs have. Going to adjust my split at some point this week and incorporate more going forward. Will post the split in full when I decide what I want to do.

Going to walk to the local pub with my Mrs while the weather is nice, she'll have a wine and I'll just have a Coke Zero, not keen on alcohol lately, does nothing for me.

Current pic from the back which I’m honestly not happy with whatsoever. Going to put some serious work in to add some thickness to the mid-back over the next few months. 










Have a good one, fellas.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Look huge mate but the little guy wins on the photoshoot.... 🐕😍


----------



## DLTBB

Brian Multigym said:


> Look huge mate but the little guy wins on the photoshoot.... 🐕😍


Always stealing my limelight.


----------



## PsychedUp

DLTBB said:


> *19th April*
> 
> Today is day 50/50 of my Anavar run and my verdict is that it's a phenomenal compound. I used to think it was a female's drug but after this run, I think it's my favourite oral. I've had a nice boost in strength, a little extra fullness, I'm much more vascular, I look harder/denser and I had literally zero side effects. In fact, with the cardio and peptides, my blood pressure and resting heart rate is down considerably since I started. Definitely recommend it. Keep in mind my body isn't running anywhere near optimally at the moment with me being fatigued from my colitis and not digesting all of my food properly, I think I'd have made some incredible gains on it if I was 100%.
> 
> Pics from the end of the run:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cardio*:
> 
> 30 minutes bike ride
> 30 minutes incline walk 140BPM
> *Abs*:
> 
> Crunch 3 x 15
> Leg raise 3 x 12
> Heel tap 3 x 40
> *Push*:
> 
> Incline Hammer Strength press 2 x 6, 1 x 5 (Failed on 6th 75KG each side)
> Seated Hammer Strength press 3 x 6
> Cable fly 3 x 12
> V Bar triceps push-down 3 x 8
> Lateral DB raise 3 x 10
> Feeling really positive and upbeat today. Everything seems to be coming together and ticking along nicely for me. Once I get my health fully under control, life will be great.
> 
> Going to cook a Thai red curry for me and the Mrs and have a chilled evening. Have a good one fellas.


Delts almost as big as your head, very impressive mate.


----------



## DLTBB

*21st April*

First positive of the morning was there was no turds on the rug when I woke up so the dog must be settling in.

Still no results from the stool sample! Been over 2 weeks now. I got in touch with the GP and they called the lab who said it's marked as 'in progress', hopefully I hear back soon. Didn't expect it to be such a longwinded process to be honest, hopefully it's sorted soon.

I trained a bit earlier today as my mate gave me a call and wanted to do a session. He's just returned to the UK after working overseas for 6 months or so, so it was a good chance to have a little catch up with him. I made him train legs which I don't think he was thrilled about but it'll benefit him in the long run I'm sure.

Skipped the cardio and core work as I'm working from home and didn't want to completely take the piss and spend too long offline.

*Legs*:

Leg press 4 x 6
Hack squat 4 x 6
Leg extension 3 x 6 and 1 drop set (brutal)
Single leg curl 3 x 6
Standing calf raise 3 x 8 and 1 x 20
Got some nice heavy sets out on leg press and hack squat, upper legs were pumped beyond belief.

Had a chat with my mate and we said we'd go and check out some of the good gyms outside of Manchester in the coming weeks. Does anybody have any recommendations for any within a sort of one hour drive that have a good vibe/good kit? Good lighting wouldn't go amiss either, obviously.

My Mrs completed the sale of her house today so she's talking about going out for some dinner after work, should be nice. The weather is cracking again.

Had some minted lamb burgers post-workout, obsessed with cooking in the Air Fryer at the moment, zero hassle and cooks everything to perfection.

Have around 1 week left on the Cardarine (10mg x 60), interested to see if there's a noticeable dip in endurance/fitness once I stop.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Hey up mate, went in a health shop and picked up a free health magazine for someone, but I picked up the wrong one. Worked out OK because there is a write up on IBS and IBD...

To alleviate the condition, it's about eating correctly first and in addition cultivating friendly gut bacteria (bugs) and creating an antiinflammatory environment by consuming live-cultured yougurts, Kefir, Miso, cheese, olive oil, apples, chickpeas, kiwi and garlic. Also pre and proboitics. Consuming all these cultivates friendly gut bacteria (bugs). I have had to shorten it to this or I would have been typing for hours. But all the above cultivates numerous friendly gut bugs.

Barnesiella is definitely a gut bug you need to cultivate if you have IBS or IBD for it's antiinflammatory properties.

People with IBS and IBD - appear to have an imbalance in the profile of our gut bugs compared to people without the conditions.

This write up I have is not complete, but the writer has produced a book:-

"Calm your Gut: A mindful and compassionate guide to healing IBS and IBD" by Cara Wheatley-McGrain. (Hay House)


----------



## DLTBB

*22nd April*

Happy for the weekend to arrive. It's been a long week. Won't be doing too much over the weekend but will be nice to relax for a bit. Hopefully the weather holds up.

Not much to report today, just working from home and a quick push session in the gym.

*Cardio*:

30 minutes bike ride
30 minutes incline treadmill 140BPM
*Abs*:

Sit-up 3 x 15
Leg raise 3 x 15
Side crunch 3 x 15
*Push*:

Flat press 3 x 6
Plate loaded shoulder press 3 x 6
Cable fly 3 x 10
Seated overhead extension 3 x 10
Cable lateral raise 3 x 10


----------



## DLTBB

Brian Multigym said:


> Hey up mate, went in a health shop and picked up a free health magazine for someone, but I picked up the wrong one. Worked out OK because there is a write up on IBS and IBD...
> 
> To alleviate the condition, it's about eating correctly first and in addition cultivating friendly gut bacteria (bugs) and creating an antiinflammatory environment by consuming live-cultured yougurts, Kefir, Miso, cheese, olive oil, apples, chickpeas, kiwi and garlic. Also pre and proboitics. Consuming all these cultivates friendly gut bacteria (bugs). I have had to shorten it to this or I would have been typing for hours. But all the above cultivates numerous friendly gut bugs.
> 
> Barnesiella is definitely a gut bug you need to cultivate if you have IBS or IBD for it's antiinflammatory properties.
> 
> People with IBS and IBD - appear to have an imbalance in the profile of our gut bugs compared to people without the conditions.
> 
> This write up I have is not complete, but the writer has produced a book:-
> 
> "Calm your Gut: A mindful and compassionate guide to healing IBS and IBD" by Cara Wheatley-McGrain. (Hay House)


Thanks fella.


----------



## DLTBB

*23rd April*

Had a bit of a lie in today (9:30AM) which was a welcome change for me. Still sleeping better on the peptides which seems to be helping with recovery.

Bashed out an early pull session. Going to visit the parents today as I am only 5 minutes away from them at the new house.

Session looked like this.

*Cardio*:

30 minutes bike ride
30 minutes incline treadmill 150BPM (Went a bit faster today as I felt energised)
*Pull*:

Chin-up 3 x 6 (+100 lbs)
Iliac pull-down 3 x 8
Preacher curl 3 x 10
Seated cable row (MAG grip) 3 x 6
Single cable curl 3 x 10
Happy with the chins. Reckon I could do +120lbs for one set of 6, might try it next time.

Video of the set and some random pictures here.


----------



## Popeye66

So you think the peps are working then? In what way mate?


----------



## DLTBB

Popeye66 said:


> So you think the peps are working then? In what way mate?


My sleep quality has improved, gut issues have calmed down, blood pressure has decreased and a niggling pain I’ve had for a while in my knee has disappeared. Don’t know how much to attribute to the peptides but that’s all happened since I started on 13/04.


----------



## Popeye66

DLTBB said:


> My sleep quality has improved, gut issues have calmed down, blood pressure has decreased and a niggling pain I’ve had for a while in my knee has disappeared. Don’t know how much to attribute to the peptides but that’s all happened since I started on 13/04.


I can see me getting some for my injuries, reading yours with interest. Keep us informed pal.


----------



## DLTBB

Popeye66 said:


> I can see me getting some for my injuries, reading yours with interest. Keep us informed pal.


Worth a shot mate. Think it only works out £50-60 for the month. Most people spend that on booze. I got my bits for free in exchange for a review but I definitely wouldn’t mind parting with 60 quid based on the benefits so far.


----------



## DLTBB

My brother cooked me gyros, halloumi fries and a Greek salad and dropped it off earlier, 10/10.


http://imgur.com/a/iy2QOQQ

Diet has been a little off this week. Just seem to have more appetite and cravings. Not sure if it’s related to the peptides or if my appetite has just recovered after my recent flare up with colitis but I’m just going to roll with it for the time being and listen to my body. I imagine it’ll fizzle out in a week or so and I’m lean enough to be able to afford a couple of pounds of fluff if need be. Should help with my strength too.


----------



## hmgs

Don’t underestimate the stress associated with moving home - apparently it’s up there with divorce!

_Mmm, Gyros!😋_


----------



## DLTBB

hmgs said:


> Don’t underestimate the stress associated with moving home - apparently it’s up there with divorce!
> 
> _Mmm, Gyros!😋_


Exactly. Not going to beat myself up about it. I get lean really easily anyway so can tidy up quite quickly if need be, but I think it’ll fizzle out after a week or two.


----------



## Brian Multigym

DLTBB said:


> My brother cooked me gyros, halloumi fries and a Greek salad and dropped it off earlier, 10/10.


I'm going to get my brother to read this Journal.... 😋 Or would swap for a while... 🙌😉


----------



## DLTBB

Brian Multigym said:


> I'm going to get my brother to read this Journal.... 😋 Or would swap for a while... 🙌😉


He’s a wizard in the kitchen. He’s starting a little business up with it at the moment baking batches of desserts for a gym and dropping off meals locally. I reckon there’s decent money to be made if he pushes it properly through social media etc.


----------



## Brian Multigym

DLTBB said:


> He’s a wizard in the kitchen. He’s starting a little business up with it at the moment baking batches of desserts for a gym and dropping off meals locally. I reckon there’s decent money to be made if he pushes it properly through social media etc.


Hope it works out for him. Talking of gyms, the gym I am a member of started getting meals in about 3 years ago. High protein, carbohydrates and low fat (of course), two were either chicken or steak. The was another. They looked good and in a Chinese takeaway type container. Gym owner puts them in his fridge in the office. Forget the price, £3 to £4, but they were being bought too. Think it was two young fellas, their business has a bodybuilding type name and they have a small delivery van. In addition, like you say deliveries locally, older people could be interested. I genuinely think the gym meals business would be a good one, young gym junkies would rather pay than make it themselves and it's one area the supplements companies don't bother with.


----------



## DLTBB

*24th April*

Afternoon fellas.

Had a bit of a late night last night. The Mrs was having a wine and we watched a load of TV after the Fury/Whyte fight. Enjoyed watching that. The knock out was sweet. Refrained from the wine myself but did eat a fair bit of junk due to the ferocious appetite I've got at the moment.

Had a bit of a lie-in and went and trained legs at Cosmos.

*Cardio*:

30 minutes bike ride
30 minutes incline walk 140BPM
*Abs*:

Hanging leg raise 3 x 10
Dragon flag 3 x 8
Crunch 3 x 12
Dragon flags are hard. Core strength must have improved because last time I tried them, I couldn't control the movement at all. Much smoother now. They hit the lower abs harder than any other exercise I can think of I think - going to do them more often.

*Legs*:

Hack squat 3 x 6 (185KG)
Smith squat (narrow stance, feet out in front for quad emphasis) 3 x 6
Single leg extension 3 x 6
Single hamstring curl 3 x 8
Hammer Strength seated calf raise 3 x 10
Single leg extensions are really good. Again, not done them in ages but I definitely feel a better stretch and contraction than doing them both at the same time. Going to use that more often too.

Post workout was 2 wraps with Greek salad and a whey shake with blended strawberries and gold top milk. Lovely stuff.

Going out for a Sunday dinner later with my Mrs while the weather is nice.

Obligatory pics, excuse the dog toys. Quads lose definition when they're pumped which is annoying.










Hamstrings need work.









Quick video if you swing that way.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Great pictures and there's nothing wrong with your quads or hamstrings mate.

Gold top milk?

The little guy is missing 🐕?


----------



## DLTBB

Brian Multigym said:


> Great pictures and there's nothing wrong with your quads or hamstrings mate.
> 
> Gold top milk?
> 
> The little guy is missing 🐕?











Freshly bathed.


----------



## DLTBB

Gold top milk is the full cream version @Brian Multigym, lovely stuff but higher in calories.


----------



## Brian Multigym

DLTBB said:


> Gold top milk is the full cream version @Brian Multigym, lovely stuff but higher in calories.


Thanks.


----------



## MrGRoberts

Congrats on turning your life around in such a small amount of time.
Your genetics are elite.

Out of curiosity what brand oils do you use mate?


----------



## DLTBB

MrGRoberts said:


> Congrats on turning your life around in such a small amount of time.
> Your genetics are elite.
> 
> Out of curiosity what brand oils do you use mate?


Thank you and hopefully I can continue moving forward at the same rate. The Test I've been using was SG. I've left myself without any gear ATM, I must have forgot to pack it from the old house. Might just grab some Pharmaqo from a local guy in the meantime.


----------



## MrGRoberts

DLTBB said:


> Thank you and hopefully I can continue moving forward at the same rate. The Test I've been using was SG. I've left myself without any gear ATM, I must have forgot to pack it from the old house. Might just grab some Pharmaqo from a local guy in the meantime.


I’m in the process of rebuilding my life too. Been in a dark place. 
Just working a warehouse job to get my routine back and using it to get in shape. An 8 hour shift gives me 13,500 steps, lol! 

Nice one mate used them previously might have to try them again 💪🏼


----------



## DLTBB

MrGRoberts said:


> I’m in the process of rebuilding my life too. Been in a dark place.
> Just working a warehouse job to get my routine back and using it to get in shape. An 8 hour shift gives me 13,500 steps, lol!
> 
> Nice one mate used them previously might have to try them again 💪🏼


Good man. Your attitude and mindset seem to be where they should be so it's just a matter of time before you're back to where you want to be. All the steps in the warehouse will help you get/stay lean, no doubt. Drop me a message if you need any help with anything and good luck. 

We're spoilt for choice with labs at the moment based on what I've read in the AAS section, plenty of decent brands to choose from.


----------



## MrGRoberts

DLTBB said:


> Good man. Your attitude and mindset seem to be where they should be so it's just a matter of time before you're back to where you want to be. All the steps in the warehouse will help you get/stay lean, no doubt. Drop me a message if you need any help with anything and good luck.
> 
> We're spoilt for choice with labs at the moment based on what I've read in the AAS section, plenty of decent brands to choose from.


Thanks mate. What’s your Instagram I will follow you


----------



## DLTBB

MrGRoberts said:


> Thanks mate. What’s your Instagram I will follow you


www.instagram.com/manc.fit


----------



## DLTBB

Brother dropped these off. I’m going to give them to the neighbour for her kids or I’ll end up eating them all.


----------



## 134637

DLTBB said:


> *24th April*
> 
> Afternoon fellas.
> 
> Had a bit of a late night last night. The Mrs was having a wine and we watched a load of TV after the Fury/Whyte fight. Enjoyed watching that. The knock out was sweet. Refrained from the wine myself but did eat a fair bit of junk due to the ferocious appetite I've got at the moment.
> 
> Had a bit of a lie-in and went and trained legs at Cosmos.
> 
> *Cardio*:
> 
> 30 minutes bike ride
> 30 minutes incline walk 140BPM
> *Abs*:
> 
> Hanging leg raise 3 x 10
> Dragon flag 3 x 8
> Crunch 3 x 12
> Dragon flags are hard. Core strength must have improved because last time I tried them, I couldn't control the movement at all. Much smoother now. They hit the lower abs harder than any other exercise I can think of I think - going to do them more often.
> 
> *Legs*:
> 
> Hack squat 3 x 6 (185KG)
> Smith squat (narrow stance, feet out in front for quad emphasis) 3 x 6
> Single leg extension 3 x 6
> Single hamstring curl 3 x 8
> Hammer Strength seated calf raise 3 x 10
> Single leg extensions are really good. Again, not done them in ages but I definitely feel a better stretch and contraction than doing them both at the same time. Going to use that more often too.
> 
> Post workout was 2 wraps with Greek salad and a whey shake with blended strawberries and gold top milk. Lovely stuff.
> 
> Going out for a Sunday dinner later with my Mrs while the weather is nice.
> 
> Obligatory pics, excuse the dog toys. Quads lose definition when they're pumped which is annoying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamstrings need work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick video if you swing that way.


Looking stacked mate. 

Out of curiosity, what are your stats again? Height and weight etc.?

I'm sure I've said before that you would dominate in shows. Men's Physique, Classic, or even Bodybuilding.


----------



## DLTBB

Pegasus said:


> Looking stacked mate.
> 
> Out of curiosity, what are your stats again? Height and weight etc.?
> 
> I'm sure I've said before that you would dominate in shows. Men's Physique, Classic, or even Bodybuilding.


Thanks. I’m only small in terms of stats, 5’6 and was ~170 last time I weighed myself earlier this month, might have gained a few pounds since. If I did anything, I’d try Classic. Wouldn’t like to cover my legs up in Men’s Physique as they’re one of my better body parts. I might actually look in to doing a show once I get on top of my health.


----------



## 134637

DLTBB said:


> Thanks. I’m only small in terms of stats, 5’6 and was ~170 last time I weighed myself earlier this month, might have gained a few pounds since. If I did anything, I’d try Classic. Wouldn’t like to cover my legs up in Men’s Physique as they’re one of my better body parts. I might actually look in to doing a show once I get on top of my health.


If anything, your stats are an advantage in competing and on stage. If you ever were to set up a coaching business then having the experience of having competed and being able to prep people would be another string to your bow.


----------



## DLTBB

Pegasus said:


> If anything, your stats are an advantage in competing and on stage. If you ever were to set up a coaching business then having the experience of having competed and being able to prep people would be another string to your bow.


Exactly mate. Always helpful to have that kind of experience under your belt for the coaching. I’ve always dismissed the idea of competing but I think it’d give me that extra push to take it to the next level. I’d just have to be cautious not to start going over the top with stupid cycles and fat burners and prepare in good time.


----------



## 134637

DLTBB said:


> Exactly mate. Always helpful to have that kind of experience under your belt for the coaching. I’ve always dismissed the idea of competing but I think it’d give me that extra push to take it to the next level. I’d just have to be cautious not to start going over the top with stupid cycles and fat burners and prepare in good time.


I've seen PTs do it and have their client base explode following the trophies and pictures on social media etc. Good springboard to other things imo. 

Best to work with a health focussed coach and be clear about using the minimum effective doses leading up to the show. You won't need a lot with your genetics. 

It's guys who lack good genetics that have to hammer the dosages. Some might disagree but I find Nick Walker's physique quite shit. Bostin Loyd (RIP) as well.


----------



## DLTBB

*25th April*

Was up about 5-6 times using the bathroom in the middle of the night so didn't have a very restful sleep. Felt a little bit fatigued today as a result.

Trained push, started with incline DB press for the first time in ages to see if I could comfortably do the 130's but felt a bit of a niggling pain in my shoulder when I pressed the 115's and stopped to prevent any damage being done. Felt a bit tender for the remainder of the workout but feels fine now.

*Cardio*:

30 minutes bike ride
30 minutes incline treadmill 140BPM
*Push*:

Incline DB press 2 x 6 (100's, 115's)
Hammer Strength press 2 x 6
Hammer Strength seated press 3 x 6
Lateral DB raise 3 x 20
Cable fly 3 x 10
Single trice push-down 3 x 6
Made some little fajita boats with Tinga chicken, roasted peppers, cheese, salsa and guac post-workout, lovely.










Having a chilled night and debating a rest day tomorrow if the shoulder/sleep isn't 100%.

Grabbed a vial of Pharmaqo Test E from a local source as I'd run out of everything without realising.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Look bigger every photo mate and your meal looks great! 👍


----------



## DLTBB

Bit of PIP from the Pharmaqo Test-E this morning.


----------



## 134637

DLTBB said:


> Bit of PIP from the Pharmaqo Test-E this morning.


I got horrible pip from Pharmaqo oils as well but they did the job.


----------



## DLTBB

Pegasus said:


> I got horrible pip from Pharmaqo oils as well but they did the job.


Used their Test-C a couple of months ago and it was fine. I've heard it's SIS's new brand and I always thought their stuff was alright. To be fair, I can't remember ever having bunk gear from any lab. My worst experience with a lab was terrible PIP from D-Hacks a few years ago, but I've never had anything that was blatantly bunk or under dosed that I can think of.


----------



## DLTBB

Hi guys.

I received a call back from a Doctor regarding my stool sample results. My calprotectin levels came back as being in the 600's which is quite typical for colitis. Using the table on the page I just linked, that would put me in the moderate category. 

I've already been referred to a specialist but I asked if she is able to prescribe any medication or treatment between now and then as it will likely be a long time before I get an appointment and the symptoms I'm experiencing are quite bothersome (sometimes I'm up 6-7 times during the night which is no fun). 

She said their first port of call is usually a course of corticosteroids, I'm a bit reluctant to use corticosteroids as the main side effects I've read about are weight gain and acne, which I would rather steer well clear from. There is another type of medication which reduces inflammation in the bowel called 5-ASA's which sound more promising. I've asked if she can prescribe them. As a GP, she can't prescribe them, but she is going to contact a gastro specialist today and said she will get back to me within 48 hours and let me know what they can do.

Curious if I'd have a leg to stand on for medical negligence here. This all started in around January 2021 while I was in prison. I told the doctor about my symptoms and he just assumed it was a stomach ulcer, didn't offer to do full bloods or a stool sample and prescribed me Omeprazole which masked the symptoms and allowed things to get progressively worse internally without me realising. It'd have never continued for this long if he actually did what he was supposed to do and requested bloods/stool sample as soon as I explained my symptoms.

Ah well, at least I'm making some progress now so hopefully we're on the road to recovery.


----------



## Popeye66

I was on prednisolone for quite some time then they changed me to Budesonide which are not as harsh. Never had any side effects from either. Terrific drug imo, in fact I’d go as far as saying my life changed for the better when I was on them. I was always poorly with my crohns before been put on them. 
ive still got a few boxes here of the Budesonide as I heal a lot quickly when I’m on them when I’m poorly.


----------



## DLTBB

Popeye66 said:


> I was on prednisolone for quite some time then they changed me to Budesonide which are not as harsh. Never had any side effects from either. Terrific drug imo, in fact I’d go as far as saying my life changed for the better when I was on them. I was always poorly with my crohns before been put on them.
> ive still got a few boxes here of the Budesonide as I heal a lot quickly when I’m on them when I’m poorly.


Oh really? That's good to hear then. Maybe I'll be alright then. The Doctor did mention the side effects I am worried about are mainly from long term use at high doses. Just can't be arsed being hit by weight gain/acne, that'll truly rain on my parade.


----------



## Popeye66

Ask him what his thoughts are on Budesonide. I stockpiled mine as I didn’t wanna come off them. That’s why I’ve got loads left. I originally had them on a script but once I’d been put on Humira they took them off me.


----------



## DLTBB

Popeye66 said:


> Ask him what his thoughts are on Budesonide. I stockpiled mine as I didn’t wanna come off them. That’s why I’ve got loads left. I originally had them on a script but once I’d been put on Humira they took them off me.


I will do. They're due to contact me in 48 hours so I'll run it by them and see what they say. I'll message you with whatever they recommend and see if you have any experience with it.


----------



## UK2USA

DLTBB said:


> *25th April*
> 
> Was up about 5-6 times using the bathroom in the middle of the night so didn't have a very restful sleep. Felt a little bit fatigued today as a result.
> 
> Trained push, started with incline DB press for the first time in ages to see if I could comfortably do the 130's but felt a bit of a niggling pain in my shoulder when I pressed the 115's and stopped to prevent any damage being done. Felt a bit tender for the remainder of the workout but feels fine now.
> 
> *Cardio*:
> 
> 30 minutes bike ride
> 30 minutes incline treadmill 140BPM
> *Push*:
> 
> Incline DB press 2 x 6 (100's, 115's)
> Hammer Strength press 2 x 6
> Hammer Strength seated press 3 x 6
> Lateral DB raise 3 x 20
> Cable fly 3 x 10
> Single trice push-down 3 x 6
> Made some little fajita boats with Tinga chicken, roasted peppers, cheese, salsa and guac post-workout, lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having a chilled night and debating a rest day tomorrow if the shoulder/sleep isn't 100%.
> 
> Grabbed a vial of Pharmaqo Test E from a local source as I'd run out of everything without realising.
> 
> View attachment 215313


There are lots of people pushing volume training and I notice when you post your sessions you mainly list 2X6, 3X8 and 3X10's - obviouly those are your working sets - how many warm-up sets do you do prior? I realize this will likely differ depending on the muscle worked. Also you do 3X20 lateral raises, do you prefer volume over poundage for them and do you do warm ups for prior?


----------



## DLTBB

UK2USA said:


> There are lots of people pushing volume training and I notice when you post your sessions you mainly list 2X6, 3X8 and 3X10's - obviouly those are your working sets - how many warm-up sets do you do prior? I realize this will likely differ depending on the muscle worked. Also you do 3X20 lateral raises, do you prefer volume over poundage for them and do you do warm ups for prior?


I used to do higher volume myself and the session was mainly focused around pumping the muscle up as much as possible, but I gain far better with this lower volume approach and using less reps/sets with higher weight and intensity. 

Some exercises I might do 2-3 warm-up sets but they're not taxing, it's just me getting some blood in to the muscle and getting used to the exercise, range and angle before I jump in to heavier sets.

I usually do the lateral raises at 3 x 6-10 also, the only reason I did it at 20 yesterday is because my shoulder felt a bit tender from the incline pressing.

My exercise choice/sessions in general have been a bit more random recently, but I used the PPL split in post 2 of this thread to the letter for 10-12 weeks. I'm just playing around with a couple of different exercises at the moment because I am going to switch over to a new routine soon and want to see what works well for me.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Reading up on this issue you and Alex have I came across 5-ASA's, they are the first medicine used and it is for mild to moderate cases. The corticosteroid used for worse cases will be Prednisolone, I have used that for a skin condition for 8 weeks, starting at 8 tablets, with no side effects, it is long term use mate where you get the side effects. I never gained weight or got acne, I used it for a skin condition! Asthma sufferers used Prednisoline too. Agree, you can not take them permanently. Just thought I would type this mate, but the 5-ASA's are the first used and that was said by the NHS!


----------



## DLTBB

Brian Multigym said:


> Reading up on this issue you and Alex have I came across 5-ASA's, they are the first medicine used and it is for mild to moderate cases. The corticosteroid used for worse cases will be Prednisolone, I have used that for a skin condition for 8 weeks, starting at 8 tablets, with no side effects, it is long term use mate where you get the side effects. I never gained weight or got acne, I used it for a skin condition! Asthma sufferers used Prednisoline too. Agree, you can not take them permanently. Just thought I would type this mate, but the 5-ASA's are the first used and that was said by the NHS!


I suggested 5-ASA's but the Doctor seemed to think that corticosteroids should be the first port of call. To be fair, she's just a General Practitioner and probably doesn't deal with gastro-related issues regularly. I'll wait until she hears back from the specialist and they should be able to recommend a suitable treatment for me based on the severity indicated by the results from the sample.


----------



## UK2USA

DLTBB said:


> I used to do higher volume myself and the session was mainly focused around pumping the muscle up as much as possible, but I gain far better with this lower volume approach and using less reps/sets with higher weight and intensity.
> 
> Some exercises I might do 2-3 warm-up sets but they're not taxing, it's just me getting some blood in to the muscle and getting used to the exercise, range and angle before I jump in to heavier sets.
> 
> I usually do the lateral raises at 3 x 6-10 also, the only reason I did it at 20 yesterday is because my shoulder felt a bit tender from the incline pressing.
> 
> My exercise choice/sessions in general have been a bit more random recently, but I used the PPL split in post 2 of this thread to the letter for 10-12 weeks. I'm just playing around with a couple of different exercises at the moment because I am going to switch over to a new routine soon and want to see what works well for me.


Thank you for that mate. One more question if I may. Most exercise movements mimic standard body mechanic actions, pushing, pulling, curling etc., except for side lateral raises for side delts, which isn't a common biomechanical movement outside of weight training/bodybuilding. Due to this, would you still go heavy/intense or go lighter with more volume due to the mechanics of the movement and risk of injury?


----------



## DLTBB

UK2USA said:


> Thank you for that mate. One more question if I may. Most exercise movements mimic standard body mechanic actions, pushing, pulling, curling etc., except for side lateral raises for side delts, which isn't a common biomechanical movement outside of weight training/bodybuilding. Due to this, would you still go heavy/intense or go lighter with more volume due to the mechanics of the movement and risk of injury?


It makes sense but for me, even with the sets of raises I am doing 6-8 reps on, I’m doing them quite strict and not having to swing the weight or use momentum etc. so it still feels quite safe. If you’re older or more conscious of an injury, you can stick to higher reps to be on the safe side.


----------



## Leoniidas

DLTBB said:


> Yeah, I used to be of the ridiculous mindset that I'd rather 'spend 30 years as a lion than 70 years as a sheep'. Bloody daft really. Having a bit of extra muscle on your system hardly makes you a lion does it? I'd much rather live a longer and more fulfilled life of travelling and spending time with friends and family now. I still see a lot of younger guys with my old mindset on the boards but you can't really tell them otherwise.
> 
> I'm the same mate. I don't really get much from drinking now. Just end up feeling rough the day after and no real benefit while I'm drunk. More prone to get in to trouble if anything.
> 
> Yeah I can't imagine me bothering with much outside of Test/Var going forward. I tried Primo ages ago, but I didn't really get much from it. Cardarine I'll cycle in and out as I do feel a big boost in fitness/endurance while I use it.


Which brand of Cardarine have you had success with? What dosage?


----------



## DLTBB

Leoniidas said:


> Which brand of Cardarine have you had success with? What dosage?


This was SG.


----------



## DLTBB

The Doctor has been on the phone and said it's being fast-tracked to the specialist but in the meantime, they want to prescribe a 10 week course of Prednisolone combined with Omeprazole to protect my stomach. The dose was something like 40mg for 1 week and then tapering down week by week until I'm not taking it. Not sure if I even fancy taking it to be honest, I asked about Budesonide but she said that can't be prescribed until I have the camera test and biopsy. Thoughts @Popeye66?


----------



## Popeye66

DLTBB said:


> The Doctor has been on the phone and said it's being fast-tracked to the specialist but in the meantime, they want to prescribe a 10 week course of Prednisolone combined with Omeprazole to protect my stomach. The dose was something like 40mg for 1 week and then tapering down week by week until I'm not taking it. Not sure if I even fancy taking it to be honest, I asked about Budesonide but she said that can't be prescribed until I have the camera test and biopsy. Thoughts @Popeye66?


yes I’d go for it and thats normal practice to taper down with Pred and the Bude. If you just come off either your more than likely to get side effects from them.
Is it the sides what your worried about or other things?


----------



## DLTBB

Popeye66 said:


> yes I’d go for it and thats normal practice to taper down with Pred and the Bude. If you just come off either your more than likely to get side effects from them.
> Is it the sides what your worried about or other things?


Yup, I read about insomnia, acne, irritability etc. and I don't really fancy any of that.


----------



## Brian Multigym

DLTBB said:


> The Doctor has been on the phone and said it's being fast-tracked to the specialist but in the meantime, they want to prescribe a 10 week course of Prednisolone combined with Omeprazole to protect my stomach. The dose was something like 40mg for 1 week and then tapering down week by week until I'm not taking it. Not sure if I even fancy taking it to be honest, I asked about Budesonide but she said that can't be prescribed until I have the camera test and biopsy. Thoughts @Popeye66?


I was actually on Prednisolone for 10 weeks, I said 8 but forget the two weeks in hospital and the Omeprazoke so not to upset your stomach. Being honest, I didn't fancy taken them either, but my skin was bad so went alone with it after talking to my GP. Yes, you taper down weekly to one the last week so to give your adrenal gland time to get back to normal and if you stop them without tapering off, you will get side effects and what you are taking them for will come back with a vengeance! I questioned my GP a few times and he said everything is OK, once you taper down below 30mg a day, it is classed as a low dose anyway. I never got any of the side effects you mention, you will only get them if you stop taking the tablets without tapering off.


----------



## DLTBB

*27th April*

No entries yesterday as I had a well-needed rest day.

Think my mental health has been in the bin for the last few days, guys. Probably why I’ve been eating a load of junk, as some sort of coping mechanism. Better than using hard drugs I suppose.

I think it’s a combination of things. I’m fatigued from the colitis because I’m only getting like 4 hours of sleep a night and shitting like I’ve got food poisoning daily, and then the mental stress of suddenly having my own place and all of the responsibilities that go with it. Tough to tackle at the best of times. Never mind when you’re running on fumes. And then there’s the waiting around for Doctor’s, fear of the unknown, uncertainty etc.

Think it’s took it’s toll on me mentally and I’ve not even really mentioned it to anybody IRL. Just been plodding along. Going to have a chat with my Mrs tonight. I’ll give the Prednisolone a whirl too. I checked in with the IBD Reddit and a few of them said it’s common for it to be prescribed to tackle a big flare up and side effects mainly occur when it’s used for long periods at high doses. I’m obviously worried about it interfering with my progress in the gym as that’s one of the only things that gives me much joy at the moment, but at the end of the day it’s an 8-10 week course and could stop my symptoms in their tracks, so I just need to weigh up the risk versus reward.

With eating the junk food, it creates a vicious cycle too. Because it does give me a quick dopamine fix but it exacerbates my stomach issues which leads to more stress which leads to more chasing dopamine. Going to try to moderate the diet a little bit and keep it as stress-free on the gut as possible to help get this under control!

*Cardio*:

30 minutes bike ride
30 minutes incline treadmill 140BPM

*Abs*:

Sit-up 3 x 12
Leg raise 3 x 10
Ab wheel roll out 3 x 8

*Pull*:

Chin-up (neutral grip) 6, 6, 5 (+80lbs, +100lbs, +120lbs)
Single arm machine pull down 3 x 6
Alternating DB curl 3 x 8
Nautilus pull-over 3 x 10
Preacher curl 3 x 21

Couldn’t quite manage the 6th rep with +120lbs on the chins but happy to go that heavy. The DB’s go up to 175’s in the gym. Will be happy if I can get a set out of that any time soon. Neutral grip probably a little more difficult than underhand too IMO.

Vid of chins.

Going to try to have a nice stress free evening. Might put my phone to one side for a bit. Spend too much time scrolling. My Mrs is supposed to be cooking but we’ll see!


----------



## Brian Multigym

The Prednisolone didn't effect my training mate, if fact it didn't effect me at all, just felt normal. I read your word document about your year holiday and prior mate, but it's done and you have moved on - good!


----------



## DLTBB

Brian Multigym said:


> The Prednisolone didn't effect my training mate, if fact it didn't effect me at all, just felt normal. I read your word document about your year holiday and prior mate, but it's done and you have moved on - good!


Hopefully it’s the same for me. Oh yeah. It was a tricky one to write but I think it was beneficial to put on paper. Even since I’ve posted that things have changed for the better in a few areas of life. All is good besides the obvious health wobble but hopefully I’m past the worst.


----------



## DLTBB

My brother dropped these s’mores cookie sandwiches off, but I’m definitely giving them away after my earlier post. Might take them in to the office and hand them out to my team or something. Look lovely though.


----------



## Damtra

DLTBB said:


> My brother dropped these s’mores cookie sandwiches off, but I’m definitely giving them away after my earlier post. Might take them in to the office and hand them out to my team or something. Look lovely though.
> View attachment 215358


They look good !!! Eat them !!

Been enjoying reading your progress. Great work pal.


----------



## DLTBB

Damtra said:


> They look good !!! Eat them !!
> 
> Been enjoying reading your progress. Great work pal.


I did have half of one but I’m trying not to ruin my gut mate. The Mrs had one or two also and loved them.
Thank you man. Plenty more to come hopefully once we cross these speed bumps.


----------



## DLTBB

*28th April*

Feeling a bit better mentally today. The Mrs did indeed cook for us last night and it wasn’t half bad. 

The house is finally sorted now. No more random cardboard boxes and bin bags scattered around (even in the spare room). It’s turning in to a nice little living space. It’s legit peaceful lighting a candle, minding your own business and doing sweet **** all in the comfort of your own home. 

I started taking the Prednisolone yesterday. Albeit at a lower dose. I was sweating throughout the night which isn’t normal for me. Had a sheen of sweat on my forehead during cardio too. I don’t usually sweat much at all, so I’m assuming it’s Pred-related. Was still able to get asleep easily enough, no insomnia thankfully. 

Kept the diet cleaner today. Had half of one of those cookies admittedly but other than that it’s been quite tidy; Skyr, whey and granola, a couple of nut bars, gold top milk with whey and frozen blueberries, chicken rice and veggies and probably another shake, chicken meal and snacks for the rest of the day. We’ll see if it helps with the gut. 

Decided I will try to keep the intensity of the cardio a touch higher to stave off any fat/water that might be gained due to the Pred. 

Today’s training below. 

*Cardio*:


30 minutes bike ride
30 minutes incline treadmill 150BPM
*Legs*:


Hack squat (wide stance) 3 x 6
Abductor 3 x 8
Adductor 3 x 8
Single leg extension superset Sissy squat 3 x 6 + 3 x 20
Lying leg curl 3 x 8
Standing calf raise 3 x 10
And that was it. That superset was awful. Didn’t plan it but the rack was taken when I arrived and I wanted to do regular squats to begin with. 

Probably just a boring chicken and rice meal post-workout today. Potentially a roasted pepper on the side, nothing fancy. The Mrs is out getting botox right now. She doesn’t need it but I can’t tell her how to spend her own money. 

Took a couple of new guys on for online coaching today so going to take some time to put a routine/diet together this evening and send the first drafts over. 

Also, I don’t know if anybody uses Reddit but I’ve been invited to a private steroid sub-Reddit (no source talk or anything) and they have a pretty active off-topic section with a load of sound lads. Give me a shout if you’re on Reddit and would like an invite. 

No pics today but my legs looked enormous IRL. 


Thanks for reading, chaps.


----------



## DLTBB

*29th April*

Trained early today while I had some downtime working from home. Means I have the whole evening to myself which is a bonus.

Not sure if I'm making progress with the Prednisolone yet but definitely been sweating more. No other side effects to report yet.

Playing around with dips in the gym to see how they stack up to the weighted chins I did the other day and managed a working set with +150lbs for 6.

Video:

__
http://instagr.am/p/Cc7oRJZDfjC/

Training went like this.

*Cardio*:

30 minutes incline treadmill at 150BPM
*Push*:

Dips 3 x 6 (+100lbs, +130lbs, +150lbs)
Smith shoulder press 3 x 6
Incline cable fly 3 x 6
Triceps push-down (rope) 3 x 8
Lateral DB raise 3 x 8
Was a quick session as I needed to get back home in time for a conference call for work but I got some good sets out. Happy with the dips (first time doing them in ages) and feel like I have some strength left in the tank to increase the weight. I believe the DB's in the gym jump from 150-175lbs though, so I'll wait until I can get more sets/reps out of the 150lbs before I add another 25lbs to be safe.

Going to do some chicken tenders in tortilla wraps for dinner.

Hoping to finish a little bit earlier today and spend some time outside, maybe a walk to the pub with my Mrs and the dog.

The lad waiting for his Mum as usual.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Looking great and stop worrying over the Prednisolone, can take days to a week to work mate. Even with a bad case of Asthma it is the same. Never had the sweats that I can remember though, been honest with you, I was no different at all on them! Little guy is looking great too.. 🐕👍


----------



## DLTBB

Brian Multigym said:


> Looking great and stop worrying over the Prednisolone, can take days to a week to work mate. Even with a bad case of Asthma it is the same. Never had the sweats that I can remember though, been honest with you, I was no different at all on them! Little guy is looking great too.. 🐕👍


I'm just being paranoid because I have some level of body dysmorphia and reading about side effects like weight gain and acne spook me out. But to be fair, I kind of need the temporary relief of the symptoms to give my gut/bowel a chance to heal, so I don't really have a choice! Will be happy to get it under control. Crazy how me and Alex have been hit by the same illness at the same time but it's good to have somebody in a similar position to relate to.


----------



## DLTBB

P.S - Another dreaded delivery. Biscoff and Bueno cookie pie.


----------



## Brian Multigym

DLTBB said:


> I'm just being paranoid because I have some level of body dysmorphia and reading about side effects like weight gain and acne spook me out. But to be fair, I kind of need the temporary relief of the symptoms to give my gut/bowel a chance to heal, so I don't really have a choice! Will be happy to get it under control. Crazy how me and Alex have been hit by the same illness at the same time but it's good to have somebody in a similar position to relate to.


Body dysmorphia? With that body... Though another young guy on the forum said he suffers from it, then put a picture of himself attached to his account and he's in very good condition too! It's all in the mind mate. It is odd you and Alex started suffering the same condition together. Though I know three taxi drivers from the same taxi firm that suffer from it. The Post I added to yours and Alex's Journal about probiotics, that write up states 1 in 5 will suffer some IBS symptoms and 1 in 10 will experience distressing life restricting symptoms. There are a few on this forum had it bad. Don't forget the probiotics, people with IBS and IBD appear to have an imbalance in the profile of our stomach bacteria compared to people without the conditions!


----------



## DLTBB

Brian Multigym said:


> Body dysmorphia? With that body... Though another young guy on the forum said he suffers from it, then put a picture of himself attached to his account and he's in very good condition too! It's all in the mind mate. It is odd you and Alex started suffering the same condition together. Though I know three taxi drivers from the same taxi firm that suffer from it. The Post I added to yours and Alex's Journal about probiotics, that write up states 1 in 5 will suffer some IBS symptoms and 1 in 10 will experience distressing life restricting symptoms. There are a few on this forum had it bad. Don't forget the probiotics, people with IBS and IBD appear to have an imbalance in the profile of our stomach bacteria compared to people without the conditions!


Yep, quite common. When you spend so much time wrapped up in social media being bombarded with images of perfect physiques, your perception is bound to be a bit skewed. I’m not crazy with it, but I’m definitely conscious about how I look and trying to maintain a certain level of condition. I’m using some probiotics at the moment. I think I’ll be sound once I get this little flare under control. Just a matter of time!


----------



## UK2USA

DLTBB said:


> P.S - Another dreaded delivery. Biscoff and Bueno cookie pie.
> View attachment 215386


Your brother......is he like an evil twin or something 😀


----------



## DLTBB

UK2USA said:


> Your brother......is he like an evil twin or something 😀


He’s actually on an 1,800 calorie diet at the moment so it’s like he’s offloading anything sweet he makes on to me.


----------



## Brian Multigym

DLTBB said:


> Yep, quite common. When you spend so much time wrapped up in social media being bombarded with images of perfect physiques, your perception is bound to be a bit skewed. I’m not crazy with it, but I’m definitely conscious about how I look and trying to maintain a certain level of condition. I’m using some probiotics at the moment. I think I’ll be sound once I get this little flare under control. Just a matter of time!


Point taken, but what is the common denominator with you and the other guy I mentioned - Instagram! Sure you will get the condition under control and you'll be OK, others are mate.


----------



## UK2USA

DLTBB said:


> He’s actually on an 1,800 calorie diet at the moment so it’s like he’s offloading anything sweet he makes on to me.


I'm just jealous mate......I think. If I had a brother like yours I'd be 300 pounds!


----------



## DLTBB

*30th April*


Wanted to ride to the gym in the sun but as my luck would have it, I had a flat. Booked in for a servicing and repair on Wednesday as the bike has seen better days. Must have a couple of thousand KM under it’s belt without a service so far. 

Skipped the ride but did cardio at a higher intensity like the last couple of sessions. Either forgot to bring my AirPods or lost them - will have to check later. Hope I’ve not lost them as they make cardio much more fun. 










Tried adding the D handles to the pull down and chest supported row machine which are usually pretty poor for back engagement and it made a world of difference with engagement, pump etc. Definitely going to become a D handle wanker.

Training below. 

*Cardio*:

30 minutes incline treadmill 150BPM
*Abs*:

Dragon flag 3 x 8
Hanging leg raise 3 x 10
Crunch 3 x 12
*Pull*:

Pulldown machine w/ D handles 3 x 6 (Stack)
Chest supported row machine w/ D handle 3 x 6
Cable curl 3 x 10
Wide grip pull up 3 x 12
Seated incline DB curl 3 x 10
Cable pull-apart (rears) 15, 12, 10, 8
Despite all what is going on with my health and so on, this is some of best training I’ve ever done in terms of intensity, consistency etc. Really enjoying it and finishing every session feeling extremely satisfied because I know I’ve put in a good shift and done my all. 

50g pre-mixed whey shake post workout. Got the Mrs parents visiting today so she’ll be cleaning the house when I get back no doubt. I’m going to go and visit my family and then spend some time with hers later on. Taking it easy today as the Doctor requested.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Looking huger mate and you - taking it easier as the Doctor requested but I have had the best training sessions I've done and I'm a D handle w**ker... 😂😉 Keep going mate!


----------



## DLTBB

Decided if I can get myself in to a position where I’m clear of symptoms of the bowel issue for a full 3 months I will sign up to do a competition in Classic BB or Men’s Physique as an extra incentive to push myself.


----------



## 134637

DLTBB said:


> Decided if I can get myself in to a position where I’m clear of symptoms of the bowel issue for a full 3 months I will sign up to do a competition in Classic BB or Men’s Physique as an extra incentive to push myself.


You'll smash First Timers classic bodybuilding. You could probably win a normal show, but seeing it's your first competition you might as well do First Timers. This is PCA. 

I'll put money on the fact you will win the overall as well.


----------



## DLTBB

Pegasus said:


> You'll smash First Timers classic bodybuilding. You could probably win a normal show, but seeing it's your first competition you might as well do First Timers. This is PCA.
> 
> I'll put money on the fact you will win the overall as well.


I have no idea about what the different divisions are etc. but I will look in to it in more detail nearer the time. Need to get myself in to 3 months of remission with the colitis first though which will probably mean trial and error with whichever drugs they decide to stick me on once the Prednisolone course is over.


----------



## 134637

DLTBB said:


> I have no idea about what the different divisions are etc. but I will look in to it in more detail nearer the time. Need to get myself in to 3 months of remission with the colitis first though which will probably mean trial and error with whichever drugs they decide to stick me on once the Prednisolone course is over.


I'm certain you will knock it on the head. Positivity is an important part of keeping your head up and above water, and I believe you'll beat it soon. 

Classic bodybuilders are supposed to be slightly smaller then 'open' bodybuilders, but bigger than Physique competitors. Physique guys don't get judged on legs, which they cover up with shorts. Depending on the number of competitors on the day, groups are split by age and height. Sometimes they aren't separated by height if there aren't enough competitors, but always grouped by age (juniors, masters, etc.). 

If you do classic, you do the standard poses plus a 60 second routine of whatever you like, hitting all the poses 'in your own style' to your own track. 

Best thing to do is hire a coach who's won shows who can prepare you for what to expect, tell you what to take, and tweak things as necessary. You'll want your coach to be able to attend on show day. Often coaches will have more than one athlete competing in the same show. 

Once you've won your first show, sign me up for coaching package


----------



## Alex12340

DLTBB said:


> I have no idea about what the different divisions are etc. but I will look in to it in more detail nearer the time. Need to get myself in to 3 months of remission with the colitis first though which will probably mean trial and error with whichever drugs they decide to stick me on once the Prednisolone course is over.


Bodybuilding alone and being stage ready is a challenge, doing it with colitis even more, believe in yourself and your physique and put the most work in possible and you will smash it just like everyone has said, try not let the colitis hold you back as much as you can , dont use it as an excuse and keep in mind its a mental game as much as a physical one.


----------



## DLTBB

Alex12340 said:


> Bodybuilding alone and being stage ready is a challenge, doing it with colitis even more, believe in yourself and your physique and put the most work in possible and you will smash it just like everyone has said, try not let the colitis hold you back as much as you can , dont use it as an excuse and keep in mind its a mental game as much as a physical one.


Yup. Once I get things under control for three months straight, I’ll look in to it. Might take some trial and error with different medications/dosing before I get my gut working at 100% capacity, but I’m confident I’ll get there.


----------



## DLTBB

Slept for 6 solid hours without waking for the first time in well over a month. Possibly a sign the meds are working. Feel recharged today. 2 hour bursts of sleep aren’t very restful. Taking a day off today as I’m at a christening so will be in to train legs tomorrow.


----------



## DLTBB

Nice day at the Christening. Feel like I’ve benefitted from the rest. Brother delivered some roast dinners afterwards which were amazing. I avoided drinking because I can’t imagine alcohol mixing well with Prednisolone. Mrs had a few wines and is currently downstairs singing that Lady Marmalade song on the karaoke with her cousin. I did a bit of Kanye West and The Game earlier and absolutely nailed it.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Actually you can have a drink with Prednisolone, I asked my Doctor, but I don't blame you for leaving it.


----------



## DLTBB

Brian Multigym said:


> Actually you can have a drink with Prednisolone, I asked my Doctor, but I don't blame you for leaving it.


Now I know for the future at least. I don’t even drink much at all nowadays. Not been pissed once this year. I used to get in to a load of trouble with it when I was younger and it kind of put me off. My Mrs loves a wine but I just let her crack on and grab a Coke Zero usually as it doesn’t do much for me.


----------



## 134637

DLTBB said:


> Now I know for the future at least. I don’t even drink much at all nowadays. Not been pissed once this year. I used to get in to a load of trouble with it when I was younger and it kind of put me off. My Mrs loves a wine but I just let her crack on and grab a Coke Zero usually as it doesn’t do much for me.


Me and the misses are the same. We have a couple of drinks every once in a while but it's quite rare. 

Alcohol does the exact opposite of what steroids do. Alcohol increases E2, suppressing testosterone (in natty's of course) and inhibiting protein synthesis. On that basis alone I avoid it.


----------



## Brian Multigym

DLTBB said:


> Now I know for the future at least. I don’t even drink much at all nowadays. Not been pissed once this year. I used to get in to a load of trouble with it when I was younger and it kind of put me off. My Mrs loves a wine but I just let her crack on and grab a Coke Zero usually as it doesn’t do much for me.


I'm the same now, but I was a heavy drinker (beer) for a few years, enjoyed it, but happy I knocked it on the head. Only have two pints a week if that.


----------



## DLTBB

Pegasus said:


> Me and the misses are the same. We have a couple of drinks every once in a while but it's quite rare.
> 
> Alcohol does the exact opposite of what steroids do. Alcohol increases E2, suppressing testosterone (in natty's of course) and inhibiting protein synthesis. On that basis alone I avoid it.


That and I can act like a proper knob on it when I’ve had too much. When I was a teenager, I used to get black out drunk, not remember a thing and get in to fights etc. Alcohol was basically outlawed in my house as my Dad had a drink problem when he was younger and cut it out entirely. He’s 23 years sober now so fair play to him.


----------



## 134637

DLTBB said:


> That and I can act like a proper knob on it when I’ve had too much. When I was a teenager, I used to get black out drunk, not remember a thing and get in to fights etc. Alcohol was basically outlawed in my house as my Dad had a drink problem when he was younger and cut it out entirely. He’s 23 years sober now so fair play to him.


Do you reckon that side of you would come out if you were with work colleagues for example? I've always found it depends on the company you're with at the time. 

I've generally always stayed away from alcohol and drugs, thinking I have total self control, yet here I am, ****ing addicted to tinkering with my endocrine system like some kind of mad scientist who is flying by the seat of his pants.


----------



## DLTBB

Pegasus said:


> Do you reckon that side of you would come out if you were with work colleagues for example? I've always found it depends on the company you're with at the time.
> 
> I've generally always stayed away from alcohol and drugs, thinking I have total self control, yet here I am, ****ing addicted to tinkering with my endocrine system like some kind of mad scientist who is flying by the seat of his pants.


I think I can control it well now but I was a bit of a loose cannon as a teen. The main reason was probably because alcohol was outlawed in the house and I was rebelling. Now I find that even if I go out and nail 20 drinks on the rare occasion I do have a day session, I stay pretty relaxed and barely even ‘feel’ intoxicated. The liver must be well trained after years of processing Superdrol.


----------



## DLTBB

*2nd May*

Afternoon fellas.

First proper entry of May. The weeks are really flying by at the moment. It’ll be the peak of Summer before I know it.

Had a bit of a taxing day with the colitis yesterday (can’t imagine the buffet at the Christening helped) but I’m cracking on as normal and not letting it effect me. Fed and watered myself this morning, tidied the house after my Mrs and her cousin left downstairs looking like a bomb site and got myself down to the gym for a leg session.

Was getting some pain and tightness in the front of my left shin during cardio so will take some time to stretch out the calves and have a blast of the massage gun later on (I recommend getting one if you haven’t already, really useful in situations like this). Mine is a rebranded Theragun-style gun which I picked up for about £80 on Facebook Marketplace.

*Cardio*:

30 minutes incline treadmill 145BPM (Wanted 150BPM but shin was uncomfortable at higher speeds)

*Legs*:

Leg press 3 x 6 (Tons of warm-up/non-working sets to loosen shin up, not sure what the sled weighs on this but went to 7.5 plates per side with perfect depth, controlled negatives and a 2 second pause)
Plate-loaded front squat 3 x 6
Cable pull-through 3 x 10
Single leg extension 3 x 8
Hammer Strength seated calf raise 2 x 10
Standing calf raise 2 x 20

And that was it. Was a nice long session with plenty of warm up sets and sufficient rests in between sets as I wasn’t in any kind of rush. I’m missing the glute ham raise from Dave’s Gym. Cosmos doesn’t have one. Probably my favourite exercise for hamstrings.

Got two more clients on board for coaching so need to put two training/nutrition plans together. Starting to get quite a lot of enquiries each day now as my social media channels are starting to grow and become more established. Genuinely enjoying it too.

Other than that, I’m taking it easy today. My Mrs’ family are coming to visit so will have to entertain them for a bit and make sure the house is presentable. Need to get a big shop in from Aldi for the week ahead also, the fridge and cupboards are empty at the moment.

Quick leg video:
Login • Instagram


----------



## Brian Multigym

I have written about the Theragun in my Journal and I am going to get one, thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## DLTBB

Brian Multigym said:


> I have written about the Theragun in my Journal and I am going to get one, thanks for your thoughts.


They’re pretty good. Not sure if I’d pay full retail brand for a proper Theragun. This one was an unbranded copycat from China with all of the same speeds, settings and attachments that a local guy had branded up himself.


----------



## DLTBB

99p from Aldi. Tastes decent and satisfies the sweet tooth without overdoing it with calories. Digests well too.


----------



## DLTBB

Had another solid 6 hours of uninterrupted sleep last night and my stomach felt calm and settled. Keep in mind I was up every 1.5-2 hours last week, shitting through the eye of a needle. I think the Prednisolone must be having some effect and no side effects so far, so this is positive.


----------



## DLTBB

*For Consistent Progress & Longevity*

A few people have asked how I structure my blasts and cruises so put this post together. I don’t think I’m an expert or anything, not trying to act like any sort of guru but this is just how I personally set things up to minimise risk/damage to health.

*Blasting & Gaining*

I go for 8-14 weeks. I use moderate Test, ideally a dose I can get away with either no AI or a very low dose (300-600mg). If I use an injectable alongside the Test, I prefer something milder. I don’t run Tren during the blast now because I’m usually in a surplus trying to gain muscle/strength and it impacts my sleep and digestion which is counterproductive. If I run an oral, I’ll do it in bursts of 6-8 weeks at a low dose and prefer something like Anavar/Turinabol as they are milder. Anadrol and Superdrol cause loss of appetite and lethargy which again, is counterproductive. I usually run some TUDCA and NAC if I run an oral. I aim to be in a moderate surplus throughout as I aim to gain muscle during my blast. I don’t see much point in running multiple compounds with a deficit unless it’s for something specific which I’ll cover later. I keep the surplus moderate as gaining a ton of weight quickly spikes my blood pressure, gives me sleep apnea and I just prefer to keep a leaner look as there’s less tidying up to do afterwards. I do cardio throughout (5+ sessions a week) as it helps with general health, keeps my blood pressure in check and improves my appetite. I always get bloods from MediChecks at the end to see which markers are out of whack. I don’t use GH because I can’t justify the cost and I don’t use insulin because I prefer to be able to be flexible with my diet and when I eat. Ideally I will eat mostly clean foods but I can get away with eating some junk and fitting it in to my daily intake.

*Cruising*

I run 150mg Test E a week for 8-12 weeks. I use OTC supplements to help address any markers from bloods that are out of range. I continue with the cardio sessions. My calorie intake will be a very small deficit to tidy up any unwanted fat or water I gained during the blast (usually very little). I get bloods from MediChecks towards the end of the cruise and make sure all key markers are in a good place before blasting again, meaning I can start the blast lean, fit and as healthy as can be as a gear head. I try to eat cleaner foods as they are more filling and I would rather not feel hungry all day.

*Blasting & Peaking*

Let’s say I’ve got a holiday coming up or want to look good for a one off event or whatever. I’ll do exactly what I do for a cruise until I get lean enough to see the visual effects of any hardening compounds I decide to include and then will add them for a very short duration of 3-4 weeks to peak. The reason being, they’ll make little to no impact going from say 12-10% because I can retain my muscle on Test alone and it means I’m on them for a short duration which won’t impact bloods as much. I will use a low dose of Tren, maybe some Mast and if I use a harsher oral, it’ll be at half the dose you see most people starting on for just 3-4 weeks. I use NAC/TUDCA while on the orals. I don’t use any fat-burners because I don’t like the side effects and can cut to as lean as I like to be with calorie restriction and cardio alone. Blood work at the end as per a regular blast. Health markers usually end up similar to a regular blast even though I use harsher compounds because I only do so for a short period of time.


----------



## DLTBB

*3rd May*

Symptoms seem much milder today. Hoping this persists but I’m not going to let myself get carried away as I’ve had a few periods like this recently and the symptoms come back with a vengeance not long after. 

First day back in work after the bank holiday and it felt like I’d been off for ages. Took me a few hours to get back in to the groove. 


Cardio:

30 minutes incline treadmill 140BPM
*Push*:

Plate loaded flat press 3 x 6 (80KG each side)
Plate loaded shoulder press 3 x 6 (65KG each side)
Cable cross over 3 x 10
Triceps push down (V bar) 3 x 10
Lateral DB raise 3 x 10
Post workout is chicken burritos which are in the process of being cooked. 

Hoping symptoms stay under control for the rest of the day. Feeling a little more energy now they’ve simmered down.

Only have a few days left on Cardarine so that will be dropped soon. Will update if I feel any different endurance wise once it’s gone. 

Have a good evening all.


----------



## DLTBB

Sleep wasn't quite as peaceful as the night before but still an improvement compared to how it was before adding in the Prednisolone. Think I might have gained a little bit of water weight since adding it in but it's not necessarily a bad thing as I felt quite depleted at times. I think part of it will be because I'm losing less fluid now I'm using the bathroom less. Messaged my Doctor online to see if he would consider using something milder to begin with such as Budesonide which is topical/systemic rather than purely topical like Prednisolone but he said he can't do that, only secondary care can and they're reluctant to do so as they think Prednisolone will manage it better at this stage. Still waiting for an appointment for further tests through secondary care but haven't heard a peep from them yet - wouldn't be surprised if it takes a few months before I have an appointment booked, but I'm plodding along in the meantime.


----------



## Brian Multigym

You'll be fine on the Prednisolone, but if you feel you would be better with the other, hope you get it.


----------



## DLTBB

*4th May*

I was a bit tired today as my sleep wasn’t the best, so I’ve felt a bit foggy mentally. 

Got my bike fixed and serviced today but the weather looked a bit dodgy so didn’t bother giving it a test ride. 

Final day of Cardarine today at 10mg. Will report back if there’s any noticeable changes to my fitness/endurance. On 400mg Test only now which should still be plenty to gain with. 

Had a slice of primary school style sprinkled sponge cake for dinner, 10/10.










Hit a 400mg caffeine shot pre-workout, made me feel a bit shit, jittery and shaky and beta alanine tingles all over. Not ideal but gave me a bit of extra energy.










*Cardio*:

30 minutes incline treadmill 140BPM
*Pull*:

Chin-up (underhand) 3 x 6 (+105lbs)
Single arm machine pull down w/ D-handle 3 x 6
EZ bar curl w/ arm blaster 3 x 8
Rear delt DB fly 3 x 8
Single arm cable preacher curl 3 x 8
Cooking chicken Katsu curry for post workout meal.

Will have a protein shake later on. Accidentally bought chocolate ON whey rather than strawberry which is annoying, but it’s only a 450g pouch so will be gone soon. Some decent deals on Whey in B&M.


----------



## DLTBB

Got another solid period of sleep without waking up to shit my guts out, fellas. The medication must be doing something. Still a long way from being fixed but I'm convinced it must have taken the edge off the inflammation and feel quite hopeful for the next 4-6 weeks.

In the office today so should be a bit busier.

Very random, but has anybody ever had an issue with snails in their house? I found one randomly on the ceiling the other day and thought it must have got in while I let the dog out, so I peeled it off and placed it outside. But my Mrs has found another one on the wall today? Weird. I don't mind them too much but I'd rather not have pure snail trails on my walls if I can help it.


----------



## lukeyybrown1

Great story and journal lad! I am going to adopt your training and see how I get on with it! Thanks


----------



## DLTBB

lukeyybrown1 said:


> Great story and journal lad! I am going to adopt your training and see how I get on with it! Thanks


Thank you and no worries. I prefer it now. It seemed like there wasn't enough volume at first but it's ideal now I've got my head around it. Couldn't imagine going back to high volume or a body part split now.


----------



## Oioi

Interesting read. I'll be following


----------



## Brian Multigym

DLTBB said:


> Very random, but has anybody ever had an issue with snails in their house? I found one randomly on the ceiling the other day and thought it must have got in while I let the dog out, so I peeled it off and placed it outside. But my Mrs has found another one on the wall today? Weird. I don't mind them too much but I'd rather not have pure snail trails on my walls if I can help it.


Not snails but small slugs at times. I think they come in with doors open and if you are gardening they get on your shoes or cloths. Worst I've had was Woodlice, they must get in the house and breed or something, just one room where the patio door can be open at times. Once I caught and put out over 50 in one day. Of late, over weeks, I must have caught and put out 100. They are funny, they walk the edges of the room up against the skirting boards, I catch them and put them out. If it's late at night I put them in an old vitamin container with a damp bit of kitchen roll, they like damp and put them out the next day. They don't run around the container trying to get out, they just settle on the damp kitchen roll, then when I release them they are off like a shot. Funny things.


----------



## DLTBB

Having a day off today fellas. Been up early and busy all day so kind of tired. If I went, it’d be half arsed. So in tomorrow for Legs.


----------



## Popeye66

@DLTBB You still on the BPC157?


----------



## DLTBB

Popeye66 said:


> @DLTBB You still on the BPC157?


Hi.

I'm almost finished with the peptides I was given now.

It's tough to say how much they helped because I'm using other meds at the same time and can't really quantify which is helping out the most. What I will say is the peptides definitely helped with sleep and some niggling pain I had in my knee for a long time.

Other than that, stomach issues are definitely improving which means the inflammation in the GI tract must be down, but it's hard to say how much of that is the peptides and how much is the corticosteroids from the Doctor.

I'd still take a punt on peptides for injuries and so on if you've had any pains or niggles though seeing as a month's supply is only about £45-50.


----------



## DLTBB

*6th May*

Feel revitalised after yesterday’s rest day. 

Appetite is definitely up. I think it’s a mixture of Prednisolone and me knowing I can eat more as my digestive system is coping better with food and wanting to make up for the period where I couldn’t tolerate many calories. Ate a ton yesterday, literally couldn’t stop eating!

400mg caffeine shot and a Rice Krispie Square (sue me) pre-training. 

*Cardio*:

30 minutes incline treadmill 150BPM

*Abs*:

Dragon flag 3 x 8
Hanging L-sit hold 3 x 30 seconds (Very tough, if anybody can hold this for 60 seconds, that’s seriously impressive)
Crunch 3 x 12

Tough ab session. I saw the L-sit holds on a CrossFit page on Instagram and was interested to see if I could hold them. Probably didn’t help that I did such a tough exercise immediately before. 

*Legs*:

Horizontal leg press 3 x 6
Hammer Strength leg extension 3 x 8
Lunge 3 x 10
Leg curl 3 x 10
Seated calf raise 15, 12, 10, 10

Enjoyable session. Was sweating like mad. Definitely got some high intensity sets in, cardio was on point and core was on fire. 

Throwing some chicken breast, peppers and broccoli in the Air Fryer with a load of olive oil and lemon and herb seasoning and eating it with rice post-workout. 

Exercise choice is all over at the moment but still trying to figure out what I want to include in my next split. I’m still getting some good intensity at or near failure on a lot of working sets and I’m in a consistent surplus so I will still be benefiting in some way no doubt. 

No major plans for the weekend. Think me and the Mrs are going to go out for dinner tomorrow and probably go and visit the family at some point. Writing a diet plan for a vegan tonight which is a little different to the usual. Thankfully my ex was a vegan so I know a few good meals. 

I’m off the Cardarine now. No noticeable difference in cardio since dropping it. 

Have a good weekend and I’ll check in tomorrow for a Push session. Might check out a new gym for a change tomorrow. Fancy using some different machines with different resistance profiles etc.

Bonus candid pic the Mrs took of me and the dog browsing UK-M.


----------



## DLTBB

Random autism from me that I typed up when I had some free time earlier.

*Improving Mental Health*

Quick summary I’ve put together. When new year rolled around, my resolution was to take steps to improve my mental health as I still felt the odd wave of stress and anxiety creeping in. Nothing compared to before I went to prison but still intrusive and could put me in to a negative headspace without warning sometimes.

*Social Media*

I was spending a lot of time on social media and mindlessly flicking through stories of people I didn’t know or care about. I set screen timers on my phone to limit my use and unfollowed or muted stories from anybody not in my immediate circle. I also unfollowed/blocked news accounts because I was sick of reading about COVID, war and other depressing stories. This caused me to spend less time on Instagram and the time I did spend on there, I was connecting with my actual friends and family. The rest of the time I usually would have spent online, I spent with friends/family or productive online activities like listening to podcasts, researching etc.

*Journaling*

I didn’t like the sound of it to begin with but I gave it a go and downloaded a journal app on my phone. It was basically an opportunity for me to reflect on my day and highlight what went well, what could have gone better, who pissed me off and so on. It definitely benefitted me and helped me get things off my chest. I guess this online journal is an extension of that in a way but allows me to get feedback from others who are likeminded too, which is even better.

*Organising*

I downloaded a to-do list app on my phone and used it to track any small tasks I needed to complete for the day. It helped me stay on top of things, prevented me from procrastinating and I got a mini dopamine hit each time I ticked something off. I felt better when I was on top of things and it saved me the stress of having multiple tasks or deadlines creeping up at once.

*Exercise*

More specifically, cardio. Getting my heart rate up and working up a sweat makes me feel good and I feel like I’ve accomplished something afterwards. It’s also a great tool for longevity as somebody who uses gear and has helped me to improve my health, lower my blood pressure and resting heart rate and improve my endurance in resistance training too.

*Remove Alcohol/Drugs*

Any time I’ve been in trouble in my life, alcohol has been involved. I don’t particularly enjoy it, so I stopped drinking for the sake of it to conform on nights out with mates. Same with recreational drugs. Always felt depressed for days after using them, effected my focus, routine etc. so I cut them out entirely. Still use PEDs as you know but limited my use on them in comparison to my old cycles and took more of a longevity based approach.

*Prioritise Sleep*

I was bad for staying up until all hours. I’d wake up at the last minute in the morning and feel really tired. I’ve established a bit of a sleep routine and try to get to bed earlier, reduce my screen time, make sure the room is cool and dark, minimise background noise and it generally helps with sleep quality. I wake up 30 minutes earlier and try to be a bit more productive and make a nice breakfast to give myself the best start to the day.

I’m probably forgetting a couple of points which I’ll edit in later, but the result of doing this is I have more energy, I’m engaging with less useless/negative media, I feel fitter and healthier, I’m getting more done and I’m not letting issues and problems fester and grow. All small changes but combined they’ve made a good difference to how I think and how I feel.


----------



## Brian Multigym

The little guy has soon made friends! 👍


----------



## DLTBB

*7th May*

Trained early today so I can relax for the rest of the day. The sun is out and I’ve got the barber popping over in the afternoon to give my hair and beard a trim as I currently look homeless. 

Got to ride my bike for the first time since I had it serviced on Wednesday and it feels brand new. Mega smooth, feels like I’m gliding through the air. Can’t wait to do some long rides in the summer. 

Body weight is up 3.5lbs since starting the Prednisolone. Partly because it makes you hold more water as standard and partly because I’ve been eating a lot more. I feel better for it though and I am feeling stronger and more energised during training which is a bonus. 

*Cardio*:

30 minutes bike ride (as smooth as butter)
30 minutes incline treadmill 140BPM

*Push*:

Dips 3 x 6 (+100lbs, +130lbs, +175lbs PR) 1 x 30 (body weight)
Seated Smith machine press 3 x 6
Cable fly 3 x 12
Overhead cable extension 3 x 10
Lateral DB raise 3 x 6, 1 x 20

Got this pic. Ab area looks awful but it’s not nearly as washed out as it looks there, just bad timing. But definitely seeing some extra thickness in the chest which I’ve always struggled with. 










Visiting family and grabbing some dinner with the Mrs later on. Will post pics if it’s a decent meal. She’s still in bad after a wine fuelled karaoke session, lazy ****er.


----------



## Oioi

What kinda cycling do you do? I'm planning on getting some serious miles in this year


----------



## DLTBB

Oioi said:


> What kinda cycling do you do? I'm planning on getting some serious miles in this year


Nothing too serious mate. I’ll just head to the Trans Pennine Trail when the weather is nice and go for a leisurely ride and enjoy the view. Usually 30-40KM. Done up to 100KM in a day for a charity event once. Mainly just do it to get out in the fresh air.


----------



## DLTBB

Was given this as a freebie for helping him build his page. Nutella cookie pie, Kinder cookies, Oreo brownie and Nutella blondie with Oreo dipping sauce. I’ll be giving them away but they do look incredible and I did eat a cookie.


----------



## DLTBB

*8th May*

Decent sleep and feeling refreshed. Had a lie in until ~10:30 which is rare for me.

Symptoms are still under control and generally feeling better, mentally and physically.

Appetite is still very high but won’t continue to eat like an ass hole. Sticking to the moderate surplus as planned.

*Cardio*:
* 30 minutes incline treadmill 140BPM

*Abs*:

Ab wheel roll out 3 x 10
Crunch 3 x 12
Leg raise 3 x 15

*Pull*:

Lat pull down 3 x 6
Chest supported row 3 x 6
Cable overhead curl 3 x 6, 1 x 20
Pull up 3 x 15
Seated DB curl 3 x 10
Barbell curl 1 x 21’s
Cable rear delt fly 3 x 12

50g whey post workout. Roast dinner later on. Going to give the house a good clean today because it felt like a pig sty when I woke up this morning.

Back to work tomorrow. The weekends pass in the blink of an eye.


----------



## DLTBB




----------



## DLTBB

Dropped a proper log this afternoon for the first time in months. Massive improvement since starting the corticosteroids. Who’d have thought someone would feel proud of how well-formed their turd is? Jokes aside, the medication is definitely having a positive effect. 2 weeks in of a prescribed 10 week course, so we’re heading in the right direction.


----------



## DLTBB

Went out for a quick bike ride last night at like 9PM as it was getting dark but the air was still nice and warm. Loved it TBH and it made me feel awesome as I was winding down for bed. Will try to include some night time riding here and there if I have time. Enjoy the cardio and it's a good stress reliever.


----------



## DLTBB

*9th May*

Evening.

Felt very tired today. Not sure why. Sleep wasn’t half bad. I think it’s more of a mental tiredness rather than physical. I was tempted to skip training and have a rest but convinced myself to get in. I compromised and skipped the usual treadmill and core work and focused on my leg session instead. Got a solid session in the end so was pleased. The 400mg caffeine probably played a big part.

*Cardio*:

30 minutes bike ride (leisurely)

*Legs*:

Glute bridge 3 x 20 (3 second pause and hold each rep to get some blood in to the glutes)
Hack squat 3 x 6 (185KG) 1 x 15
Single leg press 3 x 6 each side
Plate loaded leg extension 3 x 10
Single standing leg curl 3 x 10
Standing calf raise 2 x 12
Seated calf raise 2 x 12

Got some good sets in and left the gym practically limping. Had to have a sit down for 10 minutes before I could hop on my bike. I can feel a caffeine crash coming on very soon.

Going to cook myself a little meal and probably try to get an early night. My Mrs is meeting one of her mates for a catch up, I’m thankful for the peace to be honest because my head feels fried. Hopefully I get a restful sleep tonight and back to 100% tomorrow!

Diet has been much cleaner today and appetite has died down for the most part.

Current PEDs 400mg Test E/week. Current meds 20mg Prednisolone/day and 20mg Omeprazole/day.


----------



## DLTBB

More random autism regarding a first cycle.

*Are You Ready?*

Don't take the decision too lightly. I see so many people starting a cycle these days with very little training under their belt, little knowledge of training/nutrition in general and having done very little research on PEDs. You need to have a good understanding of the drugs you're going to be using and the potential side effects before you start or you're asking for trouble. You're also going to want to know the fundamentals of effective training/nutrition or you're going to be wasting your time, money and shutting down your HPTA for no bloody reason.

*Preparations and Dosing*

If you do decide to go ahead, get a full blood panel done before starting your cycle. I use MediChecks and have always found them to be reliable, but there are plenty of other options. This will act as a reference point later down the line. You can compare your mid and post-cycle blood work to your pre-cycle blood work and see which markers have changed. A low to moderate dose of Testosterone should be more than enough for your first cycle. Anywhere between 250mg-500mg per week is fine. For duration, I'd go with 12-15 weeks. I'd prefer to use either Enanthate or Cypionate as you can get away with injecting it less frequently than Prop. Prop must be injected daily or every other day and comes in concentrations of 100-150mg/ml, meaning more oil would be required to reach your chosen dose. Enanthate is usually dosed at 250-300mg/ml. Cypionate is usually dosed at 200-250mg/ml. Some labs will offer them at a slightly higher concentration. You can get away with injecting Enanthate or Cypionate every 3.5-7 days. Some people prefer every 3.5 days as it will create more stable blood levels and less fluctuations in hormone levels. Some people are more sensitive to the fluctuations and can suffer from more side effects as a result so prefer every 3.5 days. Others have tested both frequencies and opt for every 7 days to avoid injecting as often.

*Which Lab?*

Do some research on the UGL you intend to use. Search the name of the lab on popular bodybuilding forums and look for recent feedback and reviews. Emphasis on the word recent as the quality of a lab can dip quite quickly. If the lab has a number of positive reviews from the last few months, the chances are that it's good to go. Don't waste your money buying products from a lab that is barely known or reviewed because you're more likely to be disappointed with the gear you receive. I've not bought bunk gear before, perhaps I've been lucky. But if you do, you're potentially wasting 12-15 weeks of your time and a couple of hundred pounds/dollars on the products. Other users will sometimes send a sample of their gear in to labs such as Janoshik or Chemtox who will provide a HPLC analysis of the gear to identify what it contains and how it's dosed. This can be useful, but only to a certain extent as the sample could be from somebody directly associated with the UGL in question sending a sample in they know is well-dosed.

*AI/E2*

Have an AI on hand, but avoid using it pre-emptively. Use it sparingly if you experience high E2 sides or if your mid-cycle blood work shows E2 as being out of range. It's better to start with a lower dose of AI and have to adjust/increase the dose than it is to use too much unnecessarily and crash your E2. Crashed E2 feels bad and wil likely hinder your gains, impact your mental health and will take a while to bounce back. For AI meds, always use pharmaceutical grade products if they are available to you. A lot of UGLs produce AI/PCT meds, but they are notoriously inconsistent and for the cost of pharmaceutical grade medication, it isn't worth taking the gamble. Different people have different requirements when it comes to AI dosing, there is not a one size fits all dosage to bring your E2 in to range, even if you're running the same brand, ester and dosage of Testosterone as somebody else with the same stats. It's something specific to you and you will usually find your sweet spot through trial and error. Some people don't need to use an AI at all on a low to moderate dose of Test. If you don't, great. If you do, start off small and adjust over time. Blood work will help you dial this in much easier than trial and error but can become costly if you get multiple bloods taken over the course of a cycle. Commonly used AI drugs are Arimidex and Aromasin, Arimidex is typically dosed at 1mg/tablet and Aromasin at 25mg/tablet. The tablets can be split in to smaller doses such as halves/quarters if a full tablet is not required depending on how high your E2 is.

*Pinning*

Choose a site for your injections. It's possible to pin most muscles, but some are more accessible and generally less painful than others. I personally tend to use the glutes and the ventroglutes most often as they're easy to access and generally PIP-free. I tend to avoid pinning areas where any significant PIP count interfere with my training such as delts and quads. It's common to get post-injection pain (PIP) the day(s) following your injection. It's completely normal and usually subsides after a couple of days. Most people tend to use 1 and a quarter inch blue needles to pin with. 1 inch orange needles are common too. Microfine insulin needles can be used in some cases but will be more suitable for gear in a thin carrier oil - it will be time consuming and quite difficult to put thicker oil through an insulin needle.

*Expectations*

Don't expect too much too soon. I've mentioned this before, a successful Testosterone-only cycle will have you looking like a thicker version of your natural self with perhaps a little more roundness in the shoulders, fullness in the traps and slightly more vascular. You're only running it over a 12-15 week period and there's only a certain amount of muscle tissue you can gain in that space of time, regardless of how well optimised your training and nutrition is. It's very unlikely that it will completely transform your physique, that is done over a longer period of time after you have multiple cycles under your belt. With that being said, you can still make excellent gains and improve your strength and size significantly. But as with natural training, it requires patience and consistency.

*'Feeling It'*

You won't necessarily feel completely different while on cycle and you might not suffer from any side effects, that doesn't mean you're using fake Testosterone. Consider yourself lucky that you're experiencing no side effects. Not everybody will experience a mental boost either. Some might feel a great sense of energy, wellbeing and honed aggression in the gym, others (myself included) feel exactly the same. You're more likely to feel noticeable mental changes if your E2 is very high or very low, but some of the mental symptoms can be similar on either end of the spectrum so I wouldn't use this as a direct cue to increase/decrease your AI dose as you could end up making the issue worse.

*Starting Lean*

It's better to begin the cycle while you're somewhat lean and spend the duration of it focusing on gaining muscle and strength. If you go in to the cycle out of shape and spend all or a majority of it at maintenance or in a deficit, you're sacrificing valuable time that you could be spending building muscle tissue and making excellent strength gains. You only get one first cycle and if it's done properly, it will yield the most muscle tissue gain of any cycle you ever do. Use the time wisely and spend it in a calorie surplus with a progression-based routine. But don't get the impression that because you're using PEDs, you're incapable of gaining fat. The surplus still needs to be sensible. Plenty of guys will think they can get away with shovelling in as many calories as humanly possible and it will all convert in to lean muscle tissue, it's not the case. You still need to approach your surplus sensibly on PEDs.

*Routine*

There is no best routine. Different people can handle different levels of volume and frequency. Pick a routine that works for you with an adequate amount of rest days and consistent exercise choice and focus on progressive overload throughout the cycle. If you're adding PEDs and in a surplus, you should be able to consistently add weight, reps or time under tension week on week for the 12-15 weeks. Eliminate unnecessary junk volume and aim to train with intensity where you're reaching a point not far off failure for a majority of the sets of your compound lifts. I gain best when I'm hitting each muscle group twice a week, you might be different. Pick a routine and try to stick with it rather than going to the gym with no plan and trying to train instinctively. Adequate sleep will play a big part in your recovery in between sessions. Get yourself in to a good routine and aim for ~8 hours every night if possible, although I appreciate this won't be possible for everybody due to work, schedule, commitments etc.

*Keep It Simple*

More isn't necessarily better. There comes a point of a diminishing returns where increasing the dosage will yield more side effects than it will additional gains. Just because you're gaining well on say 400mg of Test E a week and not experiencing side effects, it doesn't mean you can double the dose and hope for an increased return without side effects. The increase in dosage could push your E2 too high and make it difficult to manage or evoke any of the other common side effects that you managed to avoid experiencing while on the lower dose. The same goes with adding additional compounds. A lot of people want to add an oral to kick-start or finish the cycle or a second compound to gain additional mass/strength. At this stage, you're brand new and you still don't really know how you're going to respond to Test alone. If you add multiple compounds at once, it will be difficult to identify where the side effects are coming from. Building up your cycle and dosages over time is the more sensible option. Even for your second cycle, you don't necessarily have to add anything weird or wonderful - you'll still be able to make fantastic gains on a low to moderate dose of Test as you're still pretty much brand new to using PEDs.

*Preserving Health*

Look after your general health and wellbeing. Don't eat like an ass hole. Do cardio. Regular cardio is one of the most important things you can do if you're taking a longevity based approach while using PEDs. It's easy to neglect it and focus solely on weight training in an attempt to gain all out mass but it will pay off to be consistent with in terms of heart health, regulating blood pressure and even mental health. Buy a blood pressure cuff and take regular readings. High blood pressure is a silent killer. If it gets slightly out of range, more often than not it can be brought back in to range with simple tweaks to your diet and increasing cardio. If that isn't enough, there are tons of over the counter supplements which can help. If that isn't enough, drop your PED dosage. If you're a stubborn bastard and won't drop your dosage, look at BP meds, a lot of people are raving over Telmisartan at the moment, I've not used it personally as my blood pressure has never been a huge issue. My body weight is on the lower side and I'm quite regular with my cardio. If you're big and heavy and do little cardio, it's more likely to be an issue for you and needs to be monitored.

*Cycle or Blast*

Decide if you want to cycle and PCT or blast and cruise. More people are blasting and cruising nowadays and the concept is being taken very lightly. I jumped in to blasting and cruising right away, and if I could go back and change it, I would. Before you know it, you've been using PEDs for several years without any break and if you ever do decide to come off completely, it's going to be difficult to recover fully. When I first started using the gear, I had that insane early-20's attitude of 'I'd rather live 30 years as a lion than 70 years as a sheep' - trust me, that attitude doesn't last. You're best off approaching this with longevity in mind from the offset and thinking long and hard about whether you want to cycle, blast or even start using steroids to begin with.

*Post-Cycle*

Get your post-cycle blood work done and drill down in to any health markers which are out of range or have changed significantly since your pre-cycle blood work. Work on getting everything back in to range before thinking about cycling or blasting again. A lot of people will get impatient and start another blast while their blood work is still in the gutter, you're just asking for trouble and health issues if you do this. A cruise dose will typically be around ~120-150mg of Test per week, give or take a little. The idea of the cruise is to put you on the upper end (a lot go above though) of 'normal' Test levels to give your body/bloods a chance to recover. PCT is intended to get you producing Test naturally again with the help of some choice drugs. Two different approaches with different risks and benefits.

*Stacking In Future Cycles*

Later down the line, in future cycles or blasts, you might consider stacking more than one compound. While this can definitely yield more gains, it can also result in more side effects which can be more difficult to manage as there are more variables in the mix. People will usually look at an oral alongside the Test (Anavar, Anadrol) or another injectable (Nandrolone, Eq) when they first start to stack compounds. Research whichever compound you intend to add, start with a conservative dose and be aware of the potential side effects and the tools used to prevent or mitigate them (TUDCA/NAC for liver-toxic orals, Caber/Prami for compounds which can increase Prolactin and so on). As mentioned earlier, you can milk a lot of gains out of Test alone for one or multiple cycles and it will be very mild in terms of side effects, but additional compounds used correctly can create fullness, strength or an aesthetic which Test alone would struggle to replicate.


----------



## TURBS

DLTBB said:


> More random autism regarding a first cycle.


Great post, excellent information


----------



## DLTBB

*10th May*


















*Cardio*:

30 minutes bike ride
30 minutes incline treadmill at 140BPM

*Abs*:

Crunch 3 x 12
Leg raise 3 x 10
Side crunch 3 x 10 each side

*Push*:

Plate loaded seated press 3 x 6 (70KG each side)
Machine flat press 3 x 6 (142.5KG, 150KG, 150KG)
Flat cable fly 10, 8, 6 (pyramid)
Triceps push-down (dual handles) 3 x 10
Lateral DB raise 3 sets 40lbs partials until failure in to 10lbs full reps until failure


----------



## DLTBB

*11th May

Cardio*:

30 minutes bike ride
30 minutes incline treadmill at 150BPM

*Pull*:

Lat pulldown machine 3 x 6 (stack)
Bent over row 3 x 6 (120KG)
Preacher curl 3 x 10
Iliac row 10, 8, 6
Cable curl 3 x 10, 1 x 20

Bit drained mentally the last couple of days. Not sure what’s up. Hopefully it passes soon. 

Did a quick 6 minute sun bed session after. Looking a bit pasty by my standards at the moment. 

5lbs up after 2 weeks on Pred but carrying it quite well so far.


----------



## DLTBB

Having the night off training and going to try an indoor rock climbing place with a mate. Never done it before but can imagine I'll be terrible at it.


----------



## Oioi

DLTBB said:


> Having the night off training and going to try an indoor rock climbing place with a mate. Never done it before but can imagine I'll be terrible at it.


I used to climb a little, it's pretty cool and very HIIT style cardio. Use your legs as much as possible, 2-3 foot moves per hand move. It's all to tempting to power through each route only to find your hands have been obliterated beyond belief.


----------



## DLTBB

Buzzed my legs down with my ball trimmer earlier and they look a few % leaner and bigger.


http://imgur.com/a/bjovOcd


----------



## DarkKnight

DLTBB said:


> Buzzed my legs down with my ball trimmer earlier and they look a few % leaner and bigger.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/bjovOcd


Phaggot


----------



## DLTBB

Lifting weights hindered rather than helped. My hands are in bits. Fun though.


----------



## 134637

DLTBB said:


> Lifting weights hindered rather than helped. My hands are in bits. Fun though.
> View attachment 215608


Bloody unit. No wonder it didn't help.


----------



## 134637

DLTBB said:


> *11th May
> 
> Cardio*:
> 
> 30 minutes bike ride
> 30 minutes incline treadmill at 150BPM
> 
> *Pull*:
> 
> Lat pulldown machine 3 x 6 (stack)
> Bent over row 3 x 6 (120KG)
> Preacher curl 3 x 10
> Iliac row 10, 8, 6
> Cable curl 3 x 10, 1 x 20
> 
> Bit drained mentally the last couple of days. Not sure what’s up. Hopefully it passes soon.
> 
> Did a quick 6 minute sun bed session after. Looking a bit pasty by my standards at the moment.
> 
> 5lbs up after 2 weeks on Pred but carrying it quite well so far.
> 
> View attachment 215581
> 
> View attachment 215582


I've also had a couple of down days recently where I've been feeling fed up with everything. No reason why, nothing to be unhappy about, just feeling shit for no reason. Just part of life I reckon, we've all got shit going on that causes stress to some degree. Believe me, I've also got my fair share, but as long as things are headed in the right direction or we're still on the right track, that day can be counted as a win. 

I probably also needed to hear somebody say what I just typed out. Hope you can sort yourself out soon.


----------



## DLTBB

Pegasus said:


> I've also had a couple of down days recently where I've been feeling fed up with everything. No reason why, nothing to be unhappy about, just feeling shit for no reason. Just part of life I reckon, we've all got shit going on that causes stress to some degree. Believe me, I've also got my fair share, but as long as things are headed in the right direction or we're still on the right track, that day can be counted as a win.
> 
> I probably also needed to hear somebody say what I just typed out. Hope you can sort yourself out soon.


True. I've felt a bit better since then actually. I have little periods like that from time to time. I think having a little variation to my routine like the climbing last night will help break up the monotony.


----------



## DLTBB

*13th May*

Happy Friday. 

*Cardio*:

30 minutes incline treadmill at 140BPM

*Legs*:

Leg press 3 x 6
Hack squat 10, 8, 6
Sissy squat 3 x 20
Single leg extension 2 x 10
GHR 3 x 10
Standing calf raise 3 x 15

Sissy squats fried my quads after the other two exercises so reduced extensions by one set and dropped a little weight. 

Got a few little niggling pins from the climbing as I probably worked muscles I don’t usually work through training/moved in different ways. Should be fine after a day or two. 

Looking forward to a chilled weekend, been tired this week. Symptoms still visible but have improved from when I was at my worst.


----------



## 134637

DLTBB said:


> *13th May*
> 
> Happy Friday.
> 
> *Cardio*:
> 
> 30 minutes incline treadmill at 140BPM
> 
> *Legs*:
> 
> Leg press 3 x 6
> Hack squat 10, 8, 6
> Sissy squat 3 x 20
> Single leg extension 2 x 10
> GHR 3 x 10
> Standing calf raise 3 x 15
> 
> Sissy squats fried my quads after the other two exercises so reduced extensions by one set and dropped a little weight.
> 
> Got a few little niggling pins from the climbing as I probably worked muscles I don’t usually work through training/moved in different ways. Should be fine after a day or two.
> 
> Looking forward to a chilled weekend, been tired this week. Symptoms still visible but have improved from when I was at my worst.


Notice there's no squats in there, how come?


----------



## DLTBB

Pegasus said:


> Notice there's no squats in there, how come?


Not managed to do them for a couple of weeks now. Racks were all taken for a couple of sessions and was cautious about my knee today as it didn’t feel 100% after climbing. Hoping to get some in next session. Feel like I’m getting good work from hacks and leg presses ATM but would like some squats in there too.


----------



## 134637

DLTBB said:


> Not managed to do them for a couple of weeks now. Racks were all taken for a couple of sessions and was cautious about my knee today as it didn’t feel 100% after climbing. Hoping to get some in next session. Feel like I’m getting good work from hacks and leg presses ATM but would like some squats in there too.


I can't go heavy with squats but I like doing them with a moderate weight. It seems to result in niggles and pains no matter how good my form is. I've been sticking to the hack slide, been loading each side with 75kg which I will increase slowly.


----------



## DLTBB

*14th May*

Met up with my cousin last night and ended up having a few drinks and staying up late. Probably the first time I’ve had a proper drink in 2022. Not a big fan but it was a decent night. Ate a kebab and a load of junk food so not ideal for training but it doesn’t happen often.

*Cardio*:

30 minutes bike ride (lovely weather)
30 minutes incline treadmill at 145BPM

*Abs*:

Dragon flag 3 x 8
Crunch 3 x 15
Hanging leg raise 3 x 12

*Push*:

Flat barbell bench press 3 x 6 (135KG, 140KG, 142.5KG)
Standing barbell press 3 x 6 (80KG)
Cable fly 3 x 10
Overhead cable extension 3 x 10
Lateral DB raise 3 x 10 (36lbs)

A lad in the gym asked how I stay so lean so I told him I use a small surplus, use some Test, do a lot of cardio etc. After I finished my session, I was sitting outside drinking a shake and heard the resident 50-odd year old steroid bro-scientist telling the guy I ‘must be on Anavar or Winstrol to stay so lean’. This is after he told me that Trenbolone cancels out Testosterone because it’s five times stronger earlier on. _rolls eyes_ I forgot it was impossible to stay in shape without orals.

My Mrs is catching up with her mates later, so I’m going to spend some time with the family. My mate has asked me to go climbing again tomorrow, I think I’m gonna go as I had fun last time. I’ve watched a few tutorials on YouTube about techniques and tips, so hopefully I can put some to use. I’ll post a video if I manage anything remotely impressive.

My next cycle is going to be:

Test E
Primo E
Anavar
Turinabol
All at low doses. I haven’t decided yet but I imagine something along the lines of 250-300/200-250/25/25, but I’ll have a proper think and let you know. I’m confident I’ll be able to look like granite on that stack.


----------



## 134637

DLTBB said:


> *14th May*
> 
> Met up with my cousin last night and ended up having a few drinks and staying up late. Probably the first time I’ve had a proper drink in 2022. Not a big fan but it was a decent night. Ate a kebab and a load of junk food so not ideal for training but it doesn’t happen often.
> 
> *Cardio*:
> 
> 30 minutes bike ride (lovely weather)
> 30 minutes incline treadmill at 145BPM
> 
> *Abs*:
> 
> Dragon flag 3 x 8
> Crunch 3 x 15
> Hanging leg raise 3 x 12
> 
> *Push*:
> 
> Flat barbell bench press 3 x 6 (135KG, 140KG, 142.5KG)
> Standing barbell press 3 x 6 (80KG)
> Cable fly 3 x 10
> Overhead cable extension 3 x 10
> Lateral DB raise 3 x 10 (36lbs)
> 
> A lad in the gym asked how I stay so lean so I told him I use a small surplus, use some Test, do a lot of cardio etc. After I finished my session, I was sitting outside drinking a shake and heard the resident 50-odd year old steroid bro-scientist telling the guy I ‘must be on Anavar or Winstrol to stay so lean’. This is after he told me that Trenbolone cancels out Testosterone because it’s five times stronger earlier on. _rolls eyes_ I forgot it was impossible to stay in shape without orals.
> 
> My Mrs is catching up with her mates later, so I’m going to spend some time with the family. My mate has asked me to go climbing again tomorrow, I think I’m gonna go as I had fun last time. I’ve watched a few tutorials on YouTube about techniques and tips, so hopefully I can put some to use. I’ll post a video if I manage anything remotely impressive.
> 
> My next cycle is going to be:
> 
> Test E
> Primo A
> Anavar
> Turinabol
> All at low doses. I haven’t decided yet but I imagine something along the lines of 250-300/200-250/25/25, but I’ll have a proper think and let you know. I’m confident I’ll be able to look like granite on that stack.


Is that primo acetate?


----------



## DLTBB

Pegasus said:


> Is that primo acetate?


Oops, typo - Primo E. Corrected. Thanks for pointing it out. Just aiming for something that isn’t overly harsh and good for hardness.


----------



## DLTBB

What’s going on here fellas? I got a DM from a random female account on Instagram and assumed it was a bot/spam account so she sends this to ‘prove she’s real’ without any prompting whatsoever. What’s she trying to achieve? I assume she’s harvesting dick pictures from muscular men. Random AF.


----------



## 134637

DLTBB said:


> What’s going on here fellas? I got a DM from a random female account on Instagram and assumed it was a bot/spam account so she sends this to ‘prove she’s real’ without any prompting whatsoever. What’s she trying to achieve? I assume she’s harvesting dick pictures from muscular men. Random AF.
> View attachment 215662
> 
> View attachment 215663


No idea mate but it's easy to get sextorted that way. They get you to send pics and then threaten to post them unless you pay them. 

It's happened to a couple of people I know. One ended up parting with a couple grand until he realised the scammer wasn't going to stop asking for money.


----------



## DLTBB

Pegasus said:


> No idea mate but it's easy to get sextorted that way. They get you to send pics and then threaten to post them unless you pay them.
> 
> It's happened to a couple of people I know. One ended up parting with a couple grand until he realised the scammer wasn't going to stop asking for money.


I’d never send nudes TBH, even to my Mrs. Heard too many stories like that.


----------



## 134637

DLTBB said:


> I’d never send nudes TBH, even to my Mrs. Heard too many stories like that.


Aye indeed mate I'm exactly the same. I've never sent nudes nor do I keep pics of myself that could be used against me, just loads of progress pics where I'm posing. They're welcome to them. 

One of those guys I was talking about had his phone hacked and they lifted pics directly off of it. He didn't send them to anyone. I have no idea how they did it, and it's ****ing scary that he doesn't know how they did it either. He's very security conscious. Always assume the images your phone could be stolen and stay vigilant.


----------



## DLTBB

Pegasus said:


> Aye indeed mate I'm exactly the same. I've never sent nudes nor do I keep pics of myself that could be used against me, just loads of progress pics where I'm posing. They're welcome to them.
> 
> One of those guys I was talking about had his phone hacked and they lifted pics directly off of it. He didn't send them to anyone. I have no idea how they did it, and it's ****ing scary that he doesn't know how they did it either. He's very security conscious. Always assume the images your phone could be stolen and stay vigilant.


Madness. The people doing the blackmailing could get in serious trouble. I was reading AskUK Reddit recently and there was a guy who was facing a potential prison sentence because he’d snared would-be sex offenders using fake accounts online and extorted them.


----------



## 134637

DLTBB said:


> Madness. The people doing the blackmailing could get in serious trouble. I was reading AskUK Reddit recently and there was a guy who was facing a potential prison sentence because he’d snared would-be sex offenders using fake accounts online and extorted them.


The people doing it are scammers based overseas, India, Phillipines, countries like that. There's a dedicated subreddit called /sextortion where there are some horror stories. 

The type of hack used on my mate didn't require him to install or download anything on his phone so I reckon it was a more sophisticated targeted attack. The type where the hacker needs to be physically close to the victim. I think his building was targeted. The hack is then picked up by a remote team who try and blackmail them for money. 

Scary stuff going on really. Best way to stay safe is assume that nothing on your phone is private.


----------



## Brian Multigym

DLTBB said:


> What’s going on here fellas? I got a DM from a random female account on Instagram and assumed it was a bot/spam account so she sends this to ‘prove she’s real’ without any prompting whatsoever. What’s she trying to achieve? I assume she’s harvesting dick pictures from muscular men. Random AF.


They are on Twitter as well. Follow you and then send Direct Messages to get in touch with them, sometimes they are offering the pictures of themselves. I have never replied to any of them. They can follow me, I don't care.


----------



## DLTBB

*15th May*

Good f*cking morning, goddamnit.

I slept in 'til 11:30AM today, I'm feeling recharged.

I went down a John Meadows rabbit hole during my cardio so decided to do a Meadows inspired back and biceps workout which actually turned out to be awesome. It's been a few years since I've used one of his programs but I'm considering starting one rather than making something myself as I'll probably pick up some fresh new ideas from it and a different perspective. I tend to stick with the same exercises most of the time so it'll be a nice way of mixing things up for me.

Pre training ate a chicken burrito and drank a 400mg caffeine shot.

*Cardio*:

30 minutes bike ride
30 minutes incline treadmill at 140BPM
*Pull*:

Meadows rows 3 x 8, 1 x 6
Single arm pull down 3 x 6
Nautilus pull-over 10, 8, 6
Spider curl 10, 8, 6
Single cable curl 3 x 6
Reverse Pec-deck 1 x 20
Post-training I'm about to blend up a shake with some Skyr, whey and frozen fruit.

Was supposed to be doing some more climbing later but my mate said he's been throwing up all day. Not sure if he's being serious or if he just can't be bothered but if I miss it today, I'll probably go on Tuesday instead.



http://imgur.com/igZOdcm


Bits for my next blast are due to be posted on Monday, as mentioned yesterday, I'm going for Test E, Primo E, Anavar and Turinabol. Doses to be decided. Opted for Southern Ghost brand. Looking forward to it, hoping to look super dry/hard while also feeling half decent. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## DLTBB

*16th May*

Was not feeling it today! Very tired. Was 90% sure I was going to give it a miss but decided to get it over and done with last minute and glad I did. 

Chasing up my appointment with the specialist but all they can tell me is I’m in the queue and they’ll tell me when there’s an appointment free. Frustrating but what can you do?

*Cardio*:

30 minutes Incline treadmill at 145BPM

*Legs*:

Squats 3 x 6 (180KG), 1 x drop set (3 plates, 2 plates, 1 plate)
Plate loaded hack squat 3 x 6 (pause reps)
Leg extension 3 x 10, 1 x drop set
RRL 3 x 6 superset single leg curl 3 x 10
Seated calf raise 3 x 15, 1 x drop set

Giving myself a kick up the arse today as I’ve been slacking with things, half-assing hydration, diet etc. Usually it’d be acceptable but I need to keep tabs on things like this more than others due to health issues. 

Going to go to Tesco tonight and stock up on some bits. Could do with some whey too but the price seems to be sky high everywhere now. 

Took a new chap on for the coaching today (found me via this thread apparently, hi if you’re reading) so going to spend some time tonight putting something together and hopefully help him ascend. 

Got these cool striations becoming visible on my calves now. 



http://imgur.com/a/sRoXcCa




http://imgur.com/a/pwLsSNG


Going to train here next time I do legs for a chance as they have glute bridge machine, pendulum squat and a nice hack squat. 

Login • Instagram


----------



## UK2USA

Strange as it sounds I have actually had some of my best workouts on the days when I just didn't feel like going to the gym but did anyway.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Try Home Bargains for Whey mate, Whey Concentrate at 80% (82g per 100g) Protein at £14 for 1kg, bought and recommended by a long term forum member - Clubber Lang. There is also a 40% off code for forum members at reflex from OptimumPT.


----------



## DLTBB

UK2USA said:


> Strange as it sounds I have actually had some of my best workouts on the days when I just didn't feel like going to the gym but did anyway.


Yup it was a good one in the end. I think the tiredness was more mental. Didn’t want to miss today as I’m supposed to be climbing tomorrow and didn’t want to skip two days in a row. Hopefully my mate is sound to go tomorrow as he was sick over the weekend.


----------



## DLTBB

Brian Multigym said:


> Try Home Bargains for Whey mate, Whey Concentrate at 80% (82g per 100g) Protein at £14 for 1kg, bought and recommended by a long term forum member - Clubber Lang. There is also a 40% off code for forum members at reflex from OptimumPT.


What brand and flavour is it mate? Is it decent?


----------



## Brian Multigym

DLTBB said:


> What brand and flavour is it mate? Is it decent?


Strawberry according to Clubber, but he says it is great. There is another - pop corn flavour which Clubber says it great too, but a bit of sugar in it. One other guy reckons he bought it from Home Bargains website, so may be have a look mate, Whey can give me spots so not as clued up. The Reflex code works on all their Protein.

Edited - Brand from Home Bargains is X Tone according to Clubber. Clubber has bought supplements for a long time and he rates this Whey


----------



## DLTBB

Brian Multigym said:


> Strawberry according to Clubber, but he says it is great. There is another - pop corn flavour which Clubber says it great too, but a bit of sugar in it. One other guy reckons he bought it from Home Bargains website, so may be have a look mate, Whey can give me spots so not as clued up. The Reflex code works on all their Protein.
> 
> Edited - Brand from Home Bargains is X Tone according to Clubber. Clubber has bought supplements for a long time and he rates this Whey


Oh yeah. They have them online too. I’m going in to the office tomorrow and there’s a Home Bargains nearby, so I’ll pop in and get some. I should finish the chocolate one I accidentally picked up in B&M really, but I’m too fussy.


----------



## NorthernSoul

Eyyy manc fit! 
Subbed.
Also, ever heard of Biologics? Or something like that. My friend has an inflammation of the joints so he uses it to suppress his immune system. Without it he feels like an 80 year old with arthritis.


----------



## DLTBB

Sean91 said:


> Eyyy manc fit!
> Subbed.
> Also, ever heard of Biologics? Or something like that. My friend has an inflammation of the joints so he uses it to suppress his immune system. Without it he feels like an 80 year old with arthritis.


Nice to have you mate. Yes, I’ve done some reading and watched some videos, but I think it’ll be a long time before I get prescribed something like that. Apparently, I have to work my way up this stupid tier list once I have my diagnosis and exhaust all of the other options first. And I have to actually get an appointment with a specialist and have the camera up my ring before I can even start that. It’ll be a long process I reckon, but hopefully on the mend soon.


----------



## NorthernSoul

Now you mention it, it did take my cousin a while to get them prescribed. Hope that issue gets fixed soon because it sounds annoying! Especially when we want to eat a lot and a variety of things to get the calories in!


----------



## DLTBB

Sean91 said:


> Now you mention it, it did take my cousin a while to get them prescribed. Hope that issue gets fixed soon because it sounds annoying! Especially when we want to eat a lot and a variety of things to get the calories in!


It is stressful, I always wonder how much further along I’d be if I was fit and healthy, but just trying to work around it and do the best I can in the mean time!


----------



## DLTBB

My mate is still suffering from this stomach bug and can’t make climbing tonight. I’m still too much of a newbie to go by myself, so regular old gym training for me tonight. Although I might do something a little different with the session itself or the cardio to keep it interesting. My Mrs has got the stomach bug too - said she feels really unwell. I wouldn’t know if I’ve got it because I’m pissing out of my arse more often than not anyway.


----------



## DarkKnight

Brian Multigym said:


> Strawberry according to Clubber, but he says it is great. There is another - pop corn flavour which Clubber says it great too, but a bit of sugar in it. One other guy reckons he bought it from Home Bargains website, so may be have a look mate, Whey can give me spots so not as clued up. The Reflex code works on all their Protein.
> 
> Edited - Brand from Home Bargains is X Tone according to Clubber. Clubber has bought supplements for a long time and he rates this Whey


You really really like clubber don’t ya Briski


----------



## NorthernSoul

😄 two people in my office have got the bug as well! 
Also, not sure if it's worth a read or listen but Dr Jordan Peterson got a handle on some of his AI disorders by going full carnivore.


----------



## DLTBB

Sean91 said:


> 😄 two people in my office have got the bug as well!
> Also, not sure if it's worth a read or listen but Dr Jordan Peterson got a handle on some of his AI disorders by going full carnivore.


I'll check that out during my dinner today actually. Might as well give everything a try to get it under control. If I could do it with diet alone rather than relying on meds, that would be ideal.


----------



## DLTBB

Some good news. Back in September, when it was my birthday, my Mrs surprised me to a week away in Lanzarote. It turned out I wasn't able to go as probation wouldn't allow it until my licence expires (September 2023). Thankfully, she got a 90% refund on the holiday as credit against her account. Anyway, I spoke to my probation worker today and she said I'm now allowed to travel abroad as long as I confirm the details with her first. So we're going to book something for August. I reckon I'll run a mini blast of low dose Test/Primo/Var/Turinabol in the run up to it. My gear arrived today so I have what I need on hand to prepare. Buzzing to be honest, haven't been abroad since the December before lockdown when I get engaged to my ex Mrs.


----------



## DarkKnight

DLTBB said:


> Some good news. Back in September, when it was my birthday, my Mrs surprised me to a week away in Lanzarote. It turned out I wasn't able to go as probation wouldn't allow it until my licence expires (September 2023). Thankfully, she got a 90% refund on the holiday as credit against her account. Anyway, I spoke to my probation worker today and she said I'm now allowed to travel abroad as long as I confirm the details with her first. So we're going to book something for August. I reckon I'll run a mini blast of low dose Test/Primo/Var/Turinabol in the run up to it. My gear arrived today so I have what I need on hand to prepare. Buzzing to be honest, haven't been abroad since the December before lockdown when I get engaged to my ex Mrs.


Get yourself over to Egypt lad. Bring a suitcase full of cidos back for 50p each nom sayin 

Just don’t get caught and end up back in a cell broski


----------



## Brian Multigym

DarkKnight said:


> You really really like clubber don’t ya Briski


Well, bodybuilding salt of the earth is Clubber, just like you DK, and he is clued up on Whey suppliers and prices too!


----------



## DLTBB

*17th May*

Was in a bit of a rush this evening as I had some errands to run so it was a bit of a condensed session without any time for the usual bike, cardio and ab drill. Tried to include a bit of high rep work just to raise the heart rate a little bit or I’d have felt unfulfilled by the end of the session.

*Push*:

Plate loaded shoulder press 3 x 6, 1 x 10 (up to 70KG each side)
Dips 3 x 35 (body weight)
Lateral DB raise 12, 10, 8, 8 (up to 40lbs)
Pec-deck fly 3 x 10
Triceps push-down (straight bar) 3 x 10

Mrs has been bed ridden all day with a stomach bug. Hoping I don’t catch it or it’ll finish me off. Might sleep separately tonight to be safe.



Got some new gear in today. Only a small order but should be enough for my cycle given the small doses I want to run. Going to start shortly in preparation for my holiday. It’ll mean I’ll have been blasting for a while by the time I’m done but I had bloods 2 weeks ago and another round tomorrow from GP and will cease if any markers are concerning.

Grabbed a Vanilla ON whey from B&M today so going to do a post workout shake with frozen fruit and then cook some chicken and rice with Med veg.

New cycle will probably be:

Test E 300
Primo E 200
Var 25mg
Turinabol 20mg

AI I will play by ear depending on bloods.


----------



## DLTBB

Going to run John Meadows' Creeping Death Volume 2 for 10 weeks to spice things up a bit. Been organising my own training/routine for a long time so it should be a nice change of pace with some new exercises/intensity methods that I've not been using lately. Volume is higher than current training too. I might love it, I might hate it. We'll see!


----------



## hmgs

Best blankout them web addresses bud.


----------



## DLTBB

hmgs said:


> Best blankout them web addresses bud.


Oh crap, I didn't realise they included that on the packaging. Nice spot.


----------



## DLTBB

*18th May*

Me and my Mrs booked a holiday today. It’s in for September 2nd as we can both get the time off work. It’s only for a week but it’s well needed, feels like it’s been ages since I’ve travelled abroad. We’re heading to Corfu. She picked it and said the reviews look excellent. Excited to go.

















With that being said, that gives me a nice window of time to start a new cycle and a new training routine. As mentioned in my previous post, I’m going to run Creeping Death V2. It’s a PPL layout, 6 sessions a week, 1 rest day. One regular pull, push legs and then a pump-oriented version of each later in the week. Utilises some fun techniques which I haven’t been including in my training recently such as super sets, drop sets and bands, so it should be a cool change of pace for me. Ordering some bands from Elite FTS as my gym doesn’t have any.

Cycle was listed in my previous post. Low dose Test, Primo, Var and Turinabol.

Current RHR is 49, blood pressure is 118/62. I’ll keep tabs on them during cycle.

*Main goals/objectives in life over the next 12 weeks*:

Gain 5lbs body weight lean
Improve cardio fitness/reduce RHR if possible
One climbing sessions a week and improve technique/difficulty of the problems I complete
Make progress with colitis diagnosis and treatment
Be as happy/healthy as possible in time for my holiday

Today’s session below. Won’t include working weight yet as I’m still figuring out volume and some new exercises.

*Creeping Death Week 1, Session 1 (Pull)*:

30 minutes bike ride
30 minutes incline treadmill 145BPM
Single arm barbell row 4 x 8
Chin-up 3 x 8
Pull-over 3 x 10
Shrug (2 second hold) 3 x 12
Hyperextension 3 x 10
Hang from chin-up bar 1 x 60 seconds
Decline bench leg raise 4 x near failure
DB preacher curl 4 x 10
DB hammer curl 4 x 8 + 5 partials

I was sweating. It’ll take some getting used to increased volume. Give me a week or two and I should cope better.

Traps got an insane pump from paused shrugs. Went with no weight on hypers as my lower back was already pumped from the rows. Forgot decline bench leg raises existed until today - great exercise. Partials on hammers are top tier for a pump too.

Can imagine I’ll have some DOMS tomorrow morning.

Some pics from day 1. Should take pics less often really so I can notice a different but I need content to keep my account relevant on Instagram’s algorithm.


----------



## Damtra

At least the holiday will give you something to look forward to and a time frame to stick to. 

Looks great where your going. 

I added in RDL to my leg day today first time ever doing them I gotta be doing something wrong cause my lower back was ****ed after 3 X 12 with minimal weight think it was 70kg but holy shit felt like the first time I did DL many many years ago with crap form. Guess I'll check some YouTube as I felt nothing in my hams or glutes was as if my lower back was taking all the weight lol


----------



## DLTBB

Damtra said:


> At least the holiday will give you something to look forward to and a time frame to stick to.
> 
> Looks great where your going.
> 
> I added in RDL to my leg day today first time ever doing them I gotta be doing something wrong cause my lower back was ****ed after 3 X 12 with minimal weight think it was 70kg but holy shit felt like the first time I did DL many many years ago with crap form. Guess I'll check some YouTube as I felt nothing in my hams or glutes was as if my lower back was taking all the weight lol


Exactly and once I go away it’ll be a stress-free week and some much needed sun. Yeah it looks like she’s picked a good one actually. I watched a John Meadows video the other day and he was giving some good pointers for them. Look up his leg workouts on YouTube and you’ll find it. I feel them quite well but not as much as GHR or leg curl.


----------



## Damtra

DLTBB said:


> Exactly and once I go away it’ll be a stress-free week and some much needed sun. Yeah it looks like she’s picked a good one actually. I watched a John Meadows video the other day and he was giving some good pointers for them. Look up his leg workouts on YouTube and you’ll find it. I feel them quite well but not as much as GHR or leg curl.


Honestly it was that bad already thinking of dropping them lol will check some YouTube stuff to see what I need to fix sometimes my height plays into it being 6'4 hip hinge movements never feel that great. Took me ages to get my conventional DL form to where it is.


----------



## DLTBB

Damtra said:


> Honestly it was that bad already thinking of dropping them lol will check some YouTube stuff to see what I need to fix sometimes my height plays into it being 6'4 hip hinge movements never feel that great. Took me ages to get my conventional DL form to where it is.


Maybe you would prefer glute ham raise. Not many gyms have the proper equipment for it though so you have to improvise. Other than that you have leg curl variations and cable pull through. Don’t necessarily need RDL - I don’t do ‘em often.


----------



## Damtra

DLTBB said:


> Maybe you would prefer glute ham raise. Not many gyms have the proper equipment for it though so you have to improvise. Other than that you have leg curl variations and cable pull through. Don’t necessarily need RDL - I don’t do ‘em often.


I got plenty of other stuff I can add in just thought would be a nice quick win after squats as im already using that equipment but will probably remove it or some something else in
At the moment legs for me is
Squat 6 X 5 last set AMRAP
Leg press 3 X 8-12
Leg curl 3 X 8-12
Calf raises 5 X 8-12
Reverse lunges 

Doing PPL so twice a week legs


----------



## DLTBB

Damtra said:


> I got plenty of other stuff I can add in just thought would be a nice quick win after squats as im already using that equipment but will probably remove it or some something else in
> At the moment legs for me is
> Squat 6 X 5 last set AMRAP
> Leg press 3 X 8-12
> Leg curl 3 X 8-12
> Calf raises 5 X 8-12
> Reverse lunges
> 
> Doing PPL so twice a week legs


I think my lower back would get too tired if I went straight from squats to RDL. Especially with the final set being an AMRAP. I tend to do one or the other if I include them in a leg day. Maybe my lower back isn’t the best though.


----------



## Damtra

DLTBB said:


> I think my lower back would get too tired if I went straight from squats to RDL. Especially with the final set being an AMRAP. I tend to do one or the other if I include them in a leg day. Maybe my lower back isn’t the best though.


My lower back is messed up anyway. Even if I sit in the car for more than 30 mins straight I start to feel it. Worse thing is it isn't even from weight training, sitting at a desk day after day with bad posture, if only it was possible to speak to 18 year old me and give myself a slap about the way I sit.


----------



## DLTBB

Damtra said:


> My lower back is messed up anyway. Even if I sit in the car for more than 30 mins straight I start to feel it. Worse thing is it isn't even from weight training, sitting at a desk day after day with bad posture, if only it was possible to speak to 18 year old me and give myself a slap about the way I sit.


Any injury I picked up was never directly from lifting. Neck pain from sleeping funny, nerve damage from leaning on my elbows at my desk and pulled my shoulder flexing my lats in the gym mirror. Touch wood I don’t snap my pec next time I’m benching after posting this.


----------



## DLTBB

Got off lightly. Only have DOMS in my erectors. Upper back and biceps feel okay. He lays it out as Pull/Push/Legs for this reason, I wouldn't fancy doing squats tonight with my lower back not being fully recovered. Makes sense init.


----------



## DLTBB

Legs starting point (video) Hoping to see clear differences in a side by side comparison after 12 weeks.


http://imgur.com/a/EWVIEk0


----------



## Oioi

DLTBB said:


> Legs starting point (video) Hoping to see clear differences in a side by side comparison after 12 weeks.


I'm literally only here for the visual inspiration! Crazy legs!


----------



## Damtra

What bf% would you say you are roughly now ? Hard to tell as your legs look like they carry hardly any fat. 
8-10%?


----------



## NorthernSoul

Oh p*ss off 😄😄 you're in mega shape! Jheez!


----------



## DLTBB

Damtra said:


> What bf% would you say you are roughly now ? Hard to tell as your legs look like they carry hardly any fat.
> 8-10%?


I’m not sure. Hard to guess and I never test it. I think I’ve gained a little film of water since starting the Prednisolone so I could even be a little lower than I look if I tested.


----------



## DLTBB

Did my second bouldering session today. It was fun. Managed some tougher climbs than last time. My hands feel shredded now though. Still need to build up a lot of finger strength but it’s fun and a cool way to keep fit.


----------



## Oioi

If you plan to carry on climbing get yourself a cheap pair of shoes imo, absolute different world changing from sloppy rentals.


----------



## DLTBB

Oioi said:


> If you plan to carry on climbing get yourself a cheap pair of shoes imo, absolute different world changing from sloppy rentals.


Yes. I definitely will. My mate said the same. I think I’ll get a couple more sessions under my belt to assure myself that I will stick to it and then buy a pair. The rentals kill my feet.


----------



## Damtra

DLTBB said:


> Did my second bouldering session today. It was fun. Managed some tougher climbs than last time. My hands feel shredded now though. Still need to build up a lot of finger strength but it’s fun and a cool way to keep fit.
> View attachment 215757
> 
> View attachment 215758


Need to find a place like this in London looks fun


----------



## MI92

Damtra said:


> Need to find a place like this in London looks fun


The Castle Climbing Centre next to Clissold Park is a good shout. It's been 6 or 7 years since I've been though but reviews are still consistently strong.


----------



## DLTBB

Damtra said:


> Need to find a place like this in London looks fun


Give it a go mate, fun and deceivingly hard. The way you see some of the experienced people climbing up the difficult walls so gracefully is infuriating.


----------



## Damtra

DLTBB said:


> Give it a go mate, fun and deceivingly hard. The way you see some of the experienced people climbing up the difficult walls so gracefully is infuriating.


Yeah I can imagine it being very hard but a great thing to measure progress. I watched some YouTube clips of climbers lol they make it look stupidly easy lol some amazing talent/skill


----------



## Damtra

MI92 said:


> The Castle Climbing Centre next to Clissold Park is a good shout. It's been 6 or 7 years since I've been though but reviews are still consistently strong.


Thank you just looked online and looks great I'm going to check it out.


----------



## DLTBB

*20th May

Creeping Death Week 1, Session 2 (Push)*:

30 minutes bike ride
30 minutes incline treadmill 140BPM
Incline DB press 4 x 8
Incline barbell press 3 x 6
Machine press 1 x 8 + 3 + 2 + 1 (rest pause)
Cable fly 3 x 8
Cable rear delt 4 x 15
Cage press 4 x 6
Triceps push-down (rope) 4 x 10
DB skull crusher 4 x 12

That was hard! I was running on fumes at the end. I felt cracked up most of the session because I had a 400mg PWO shot with little food in me. Was speaking to a mate in there and he noticed me shaking. Not a good feeling to be honest. 

Have some tightness where the forearm meets the bicep on the left arm after climbing so going to keep an eye on it. 

Didn’t sleep very well last night so will try to get an early night tonight and take care of myself with good food/little stress. 

A lad in the gym came over and asked how much Tren E he should take per week. Said he’s been doing 4ml a week not really knowing what he’s doing. 800mg. Said he’s been feeling like a psychopath on it. I’m not surprised.


----------



## Oioi

Tendon aggregation was the main reason I packed in climbing. Absolutely destroyed my arms after a while.


----------



## Damtra

DLTBB said:


> *20th May
> 
> Creeping Death Week 1, Session 2 (Push)*:
> 
> 30 minutes bike ride
> 30 minutes incline treadmill 140BPM
> Incline DB press 4 x 8
> Incline barbell press 3 x 6
> Machine press 1 x 8 + 3 + 2 + 1 (rest pause)
> Cable fly 3 x 8
> Cable rear delt 4 x 15
> Cage press 4 x 6
> Triceps push-down (rope) 4 x 10
> DB skull crusher 4 x 12
> 
> That was hard! I was running on fumes at the end. I felt cracked up most of the session because I had a 400mg PWO shot with little food in me. Was speaking to a mate in there and he noticed me shaking. Not a good feeling to be honest.
> 
> Have some tightness where the forearm meets the bicep on the left arm after climbing so going to keep an eye on it.
> 
> Didn’t sleep very well last night so will try to get an early night tonight and take care of myself with good food/little stress.
> 
> A lad in the gym came over and asked how much Tren E he should take per week. Said he’s been doing 4ml a week not really knowing what he’s doing. 800mg. Said he’s been feeling like a psychopath on it. I’m not surprised.
> View attachment 215760


Looking good dude but obviously your dose isn't high enough. Need to follow the gym bro or at least better him! 1000mg a week tren E for you! God I think that would kill me or at least make me kill everyone around me


----------



## DLTBB

Oioi said:


> Tendon aggregation was the main reason I packed in climbing. Absolutely destroyed my arms after a while.


I need to be careful really. I enjoy it but I don’t want it to interfere with training. Maybe I should warm up more next time.


----------



## Oioi

DLTBB said:


> I need to be careful really. I enjoy it but I don’t want it to interfere with training. Maybe I should warm up more next time.


I warmed up with bands loads beforehand and focused on footwork as much as possible. It's all to easy to "power" your way through moves and aggregate tendons. The issue imo is using large amounts of back power whilst your hand is partially open / in a strange gripping position


----------



## Brian Multigym

Got a write up on the climbing you do, a guy from a fitness magazine gave it a go for three days. This guy is a gym addict and his cardio was good, but he found the climbing hard, his biceps and forearms were sore he says, couldn't hold chopsticks. There isn't many tips even though the guy helping him is a Scottish expert. To be excellent at it can take months, if not years of practice.

1. Initiate your movements from your legs instead of relying on your upper body, as the legs can handle it more.
2. Turn your body in all directions to overcome obstacles, gliding - not jerking - up the wall.
3. Don't expend more energy than necessary by putting all the tension on your arms.
4. Climbing requires mental grit, not just physical strength.

Pinches - A hold with your fingers on one side and the thumb on the other.
Smearing - When there are no footholds, press your sole into the wall to gain vertical ground. Smearing is employed when there are no distinct holes or surfaces to support your foot, so you are forced to press the soles of your feet hard into the flat wall. A weight foot never slips says the expert.

That's it and it's three pages. The guy finally says - I've found a genuinely functional way to use my fitness, climbing has taught me that, with a bit of grit to see a process through, the sky's your limit.


----------



## DLTBB

*21st May

Creeping Death Week 1, Session 3 (Legs*):

30 minutes incline treadmill 140BPM
Leg curl 3 x 10, 1 x 10 + 10 + 10 (drop set)
SSB squat (3 second negative, 1 second pause) 5 x 6
Bulgarian split squat 3 x 8, 1 x 8 + 8 + 8 (drop set with 8 second iso hold in between each drop)
Still leg deadlift 2 x 10 (5 second negative, no lockout)
Standing calf raise 6 x 10 (3 sets 2 second hold at top, 3 sets 2 second hold in stretch) superset with tibia raise 6 x 20

Brutal. The drop set on the Bulgarians in particular. I’m used to mainly training with 6-8 reps so the high rep sets are annihilating me at the moment. 

Felt kind of dizzy by the end of the session so going to get a good meal in me now. 

Due to do the pump oriented pull session tomorrow so I’m hoping my lower back is okay. The pain in my forearm/bicep from climbing seems to have settled down now. 

Hamstrings (lighting is terrible):


----------



## DLTBB

*22nd May

Creeping Death Week 1, Session 4 (Pull - Pump):*
60 seconds rest in between all sets. 


30 minutes bike ride
30 minutes incline treadmill 140BPM
Lat stretch and activation
Cable row 4 x 10
Supinated pull-down 4 x 10
Face pull 4 x 10
Pull over 4 x 8
Cross body hammer curls 4 x 10
Barbell 21’s 4 x 21
Rope crunches 4 x failure

Had to be careful as I can still feel some tenderness in my arm and bicep but was okay overall. Great pump. 

Bit disappointed as I’m supposed to be running the Manchester 10KM today but pulled out as I couldn’t train for the distance while I was having a flare up with the colitis. Maybe next year I guess. 

Going to have a walk and go for some dinner with the Mrs later. The weekend has gone way too quick this week. Roll on September for the holiday!


----------



## DLTBB

Been very thirsty since adding the Turinabol, waking up a couple of times in the night to neck pints of water which isn't like me. Anybody else experienced this?


----------



## UK2USA

DLTBB said:


> Been very thirsty since adding the Turinabol, waking up a couple of times in the night to neck pints of water which isn't like me. Anybody else experienced this?


I am hoping to start Turinabol later in the week, I wonder if thats common?


----------



## DLTBB

UK2USA said:


> I am hoping to start Turinabol later in the week, I wonder if thats common?


Keep me posted and let me know. I've had it when running Dianabol in the past. I'll just try to keep myself more hydrated today - I slacked with it a little over the weekend.


----------



## Damtra

DLTBB said:


> Been very thirsty since adding the Turinabol, waking up a couple of times in the night to neck pints of water which isn't like me. Anybody else experienced this?


What's your blood sugar like ? Friend is type 1 diabetic and that is a massive sign for him that his blood sugar is through the roof.


----------



## UK2USA

DLTBB said:


> Keep me posted and let me know. I've had it when running Dianabol in the past. I'll just try to keep myself more hydrated today - I slacked with it a little over the weekend.


I will mate, I'm waiting on a delivery, so hopefully in a few days I'll start. What brand are you using and at what dose?


----------



## DLTBB

UK2USA said:


> I will mate, I'm waiting on a delivery, so hopefully in a few days I'll start. What brand are you using and at what dose?


SG and just 20mg/day as I am stacking with Var as an experiment.


----------



## UK2USA

DLTBB said:


> SG and just 20mg/day as I am stacking with Var as an experiment.


That's what I've ordered and was thinking of running it at 20mgs with Cardarine at 10mgs along with the test I'm already taking. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## DLTBB

UK2USA said:


> That's what I've ordered and was thinking of running it at 20mgs with Cardarine at 10mgs along with the test I'm already taking. We'll see how it goes.


Good man. 20-40mg should be a decent amount and minimal sides.


----------



## DLTBB

*23rd May

Creeping Death Week 1, Session 5 (Push - Pump):*
60 seconds rest in between all sets. 


30 minutes stationary bike 140BPM
Slight decline DB bench 4 x 10 (no lockout)
Floor press 4 x 10 superset with flat fly 4 x 10
Lateral DB raise 4 x 15 superset with seated press 4 x 10 (no lockout)
Individual handles triceps push-down 4 x 10
Cable overhead extension rope 4 x 10

I always avoid decline press as the adjustable bench in my gym is too steep of an angle, but adjusting the decline very slightly with a 10KG plate under the bench felt great. 

Feeling good other than needing to drink a lot, but I’ve made sure to stay well hydrated today and used an intra shake today too. 

Cooking some fajitas for dinner and having a chilled night and getting to bed early as I’m in the office tomorrow.


----------



## DLTBB




----------



## 134637

Solid as always @DLTBB


----------



## Brian Multigym

💪💯


----------



## DLTBB

Office bathroom lighting picking up the tricep detail. 
Long head.


----------



## DarkKnight

Lookin juicy and sexy lad

No hom0


----------



## DLTBB

DarkKnight said:


> Lookin juicy and sexy lad
> 
> No hom0


Shaggable init.


----------



## Damtra

Are you taking any thing like winny ? You look so dry very nice look


----------



## DLTBB

Damtra said:


> Are you taking any thing like winny ? You look so dry very nice look


Not Winstrol, no. I added 25mg Anavar and 20mg Turinabol a few days ago - I’m not sure if they’ve made much of a visual impact yet. I think the dry look is mainly down to me being quite lean and my skin is quite thin, if that makes sense. I think my skin makes me look leaner than I am in reality.


----------



## Damtra

DLTBB said:


> Not Winstrol, no. I added 25mg Anavar and 20mg Turinabol a few days ago - I’m not sure if they’ve made much of a visual impact yet. I think the dry look is mainly down to me being quite lean and my skin is quite thin, if that makes sense. I think my skin makes me look leaner than I am in reality.


Either way looks great m8


----------



## DLTBB

Taking a rest day today fellas. My forearm is still a little tender and I’m tired today. Early night tonight and back to it for a leg session tomorrow. Eased off on the calorie intake a little bit today as I’ve been overeating lately and it’s not doing my gut a world of good. Cooked some chicken in the Air Fryer earlier but my first bite tasted medium rare so I binned the lot.


----------



## Damtra

DLTBB said:


> Taking a rest day today fellas. My forearm is still a little tender and I’m tired today. Early night tonight and back to it for a leg session tomorrow. Eased off on the calorie intake a little bit today as I’ve been overeating lately and it’s not doing my gut a world of good. Cooked some chicken in the Air Fryer earlier but my first bite tasted medium rare so I binned the lot.


I always go for rare chicken lol god just the thought of it makes me gag


----------



## DLTBB

Damtra said:


> I always go for rare chicken lol god just the thought of it makes me gag


Vile mate. Krave cereal have a new cookies and cream flavour out, so I had a bowl of that instead. Not ideal but it’ll do.


----------



## DLTBB

I was asleep by 9:30PM last night which is rare for me. Didn't wake up until 8AM so that's a good 10+ hours. I must've needed it. I think I've been guilty of treating sleep as an afterthought recently. It's not going to be sustainable me being sat up at 1AM and beyond watching dumb videos on YouTube if I'm doing so much training and cardio and I'm fatigued from my colitis to begin with, so I'll try to put more emphasis on getting longer/better quality sleep going forward or I'll end up burning out. 

On a side note, I have bad PIP from the Test Cyp I used on Sunday. Pharmaqo has been really painful for me for some reason. I'll switch out for another brand once I'm done. Cyp has always been pretty smooth and painless in my experience.

Working until 5 and then will head to the gym for my cardio and leg session. I'm gonna give my VG a quick blast with the Theragun today to see if I can lessen the PIP as I don't want it to interfere with my training. I'm going to avoid using anti-inflammatories because they're apparently no good for my stomach with the medication I'm using currently.


----------



## DarkKnight

DLTBB said:


> I was asleep by 9:30PM last night which is rare for me. Didn't wake up until 8AM so that's a good 10+ hours. I must've needed it. I think I've been guilty of treating sleep as an afterthought recently. It's not going to be sustainable me being sat up at 1AM and beyond watching dumb videos on YouTube if I'm doing so much training and cardio and I'm fatigued from my colitis to begin with, so I'll try to put more emphasis on getting longer/better quality sleep going forward or I'll end up burning out.
> 
> On a side note, I have bad PIP from the Test Cyp I used on Sunday. Pharmaqo has been really painful for me for some reason. I'll switch out for another brand once I'm done. Cyp has always been pretty smooth and painless in my experience.
> 
> Working until 5 and then will head to the gym for my cardio and leg session. I'm gonna give my VG a quick blast with the Theragun today to see if I can lessen the PIP as I don't want it to interfere with my training. I'm going to avoid using anti-inflammatories because they're apparently no good for my stomach with the medication I'm using currently.


Shouldn’t be getting pip from cyp. Especially at 200mg


----------



## DLTBB

DarkKnight said:


> Shouldn’t be getting pip from cyp. Especially at 200mg


That's what I thought. It isn't minor PIP either. I've just got two vials of SG Test today, so I'll switch out the Pharmaqo and see I get on any better with the new stuff.


----------



## 134633

you’re proving that you don’t need to do stupid amounts of steroids to get insanely good results.

really helpful for me as I’m currently on my first cycle, looking at my second cycle and realising I’ll only really need test-e at a moderate dose to get great results from it.

also minimising health negatives/side effects.


----------



## DLTBB

JohnnyBiggerton1986 said:


> you’re proving that you don’t need to do stupid amounts of steroids to get insanely good results.
> 
> really helpful for me as I’m currently on my first cycle, looking at my second cycle and realising I’ll only really need test-e at a moderate dose to get great results from it.
> 
> also minimising health negatives/side effects.


Yeah, I'm quite happy with how I'm progressing at the moment considering I'm not going too wild with what I'm using. I've got the benefit of having proper bloods taken every two weeks through my GP which will let me stay on top of health markers much easier than if I was doing the odd test through MediChecks.

I reckon most people who choose to blast and cruise could build a really high level physique over the space of two years if their training and diet was in check without ever having to use over a gram a week or go overboard with the doses of anything too toxic. I typed this out as an example to somebody who asked recently.

*Weeks 1-12 (Blast)*

300mg Test Enanthate
*Weeks 12-22 (Cruise)*

120mg Test Enanthate
*Weeks 22-34 (Blast)*

500mg Test Enanthate
*Weeks 34-44 (Cruise)*

120mg Test Enanthate
*Weeks 44-56 (Blast)*

400mg Test Enanthate
250mg Deca
*Weeks 56-66 (Cruise)*

120mg Test Enanthate
*Weeks 66-78 (Blast)*

400mg Test Enanthate
250mg Deca
50mg Anavar
*Weeks 78-88 (Cruise)*

120mg Test Enanthate
*Weeks 88-100 (Blast)*

400mg Test Enanthate
100mg Tren Enanthate
200mg Mast Enanthate
Start lean, spend the first 4 blasts in a moderate surplus and focus on building muscle tissue. Spend the cruise in a small deficit to get rid of any unwanted fat/water and spend the fifth blast properly dieting to unveil your muscle mass in all it's glory with some hardeners in the mix for added sharpness. Blood work throughout, cardio throughout.


----------



## 134633

DLTBB said:


> Yeah, I'm quite happy with how I'm progressing at the moment considering I'm not going too wild with what I'm using. I've got the benefit of having proper bloods taken every two weeks through my GP which will let me stay on top of health markers much easier than if I was doing the odd test through MediChecks.
> 
> I reckon most people who choose to blast and cruise could build a really high level physique over the space of two years if their training and diet was in check without ever having to use over a gram a week or go overboard with the doses of anything too toxic. I typed this out as an example to somebody who asked recently.
> 
> *Weeks 1-12 (Blast)*
> 
> 300mg Test Enanthate
> *Weeks 12-22 (Cruise)*
> 
> 120mg Test Enanthate
> *Weeks 22-34 (Blast)*
> 
> 500mg Test Enanthate
> *Weeks 34-44 (Cruise)*
> 
> 120mg Test Enanthate
> *Weeks 44-56 (Blast)*
> 
> 400mg Test Enanthate
> 250mg Deca
> *Weeks 56-66 (Cruise)*
> 
> 120mg Test Enanthate
> *Weeks 66-78 (Blast)*
> 
> 400mg Test Enanthate
> 250mg Deca
> 50mg Anavar
> *Weeks 78-88 (Cruise)*
> 
> 120mg Test Enanthate
> *Weeks 88-100 (Blast)*
> 
> 400mg Test Enanthate
> 100mg Tren Enanthate
> 200mg Mast Enanthate
> Start lean, spend the first 4 blasts in a moderate surplus and focus on building muscle tissue. Spend the cruise in a small deficit to get rid of any unwanted fat/water and spend the fifth blast properly dieting to unveil your muscle mass in all it's glory with some hardeners in the mix for added sharpness. Blood work throughout, cardio throughout.


Nice. Would you really even need to up or add anything with each additional blast though? Couldn’t you just go 300-450mg test e with every one?

I’m wanting to do a PCT, then go back on a second cycle, then a third in a deficit. Would it be better to blast and cruise then and do a PCT at the end then? I’m not very lean so maybe I can lose some fat during the cruise phases also!?


----------



## DLTBB

JohnnyBiggerton1986 said:


> Nice. Would you really even need to up or add anything with each additional blast though? Couldn’t you just go 300-450mg test e with every one?
> 
> I’m wanting to do a PCT, then go back on a second cycle, then a third in a deficit. Would it be better to blast and cruise then and do a PCT at the end then? I’m not very lean so maybe I can lose some fat during the cruise phases also!?


Yeah, you could continue gaining on Test E for quite a long time. The person who asked the question had a lot of natural training under their belt and is considering competing, so this was just an example of how to progressively scale the cycles up without going overboard or adding too much too soon. 

That's your call, you'll probably feel reluctant to PCT once you have some time blasting and cruising under your belt. You'll have to weigh up the pros and cons I guess. Yep, you can lose fat and tighten up during a cruise.


----------



## DarkKnight

DLTBB said:


> That's what I thought. It isn't minor PIP either. I've just got two vials of SG Test today, so I'll switch out the Pharmaqo and see I get on any better with the new stuff.


Fook it off mate I say. Get yourself some proper gear know what I mean 

You not gonna jump on the Chiron hype train?


----------



## DLTBB

DarkKnight said:


> Fook it off mate I say. Get yourself some proper gear know what I mean
> 
> You not gonna jump on the Chiron hype train?


That's the plan. I'll bin that Test-C later.

I've been tempted and I know it's probably decent stuff but I've been getting on well with the SG stuff and it's all been decent so far.

Have you tried it yet?


----------



## 134633

I’ve been using rohm test e 300mg/1ml and my test level was 106 nmol/l. I took the blood test couple of hours after taking the 300mg dose. 

only a small amount of pip if any


----------



## DLTBB

*25th May

Creeping Death Week 1, Session 6 (Legs - Pump):*
60-90 seconds rest in between all sets. 


30 minutes incline treadmill 140BPM
Leg extensions 3 x warm-up, 1 x 20 + 12 + 10
Leg press 3 x 10 (wide) + 10 (narrow)
Walking lunge 3 x 8 each side
Leg curl 3 x 15
Seated calf raise 6 x 15 + 10 second hold in stretch

Brutal again. Quads were pumped beyond belief. 

Still kind of fatigued. Feel like I might have a cold as my Mrs is a bit unwell too. Hopefully another decent sleep helps matters. 

Coming up to a week on Var and Turinabol and I’m happy with the pumps so far. Got some Test to replace the Cyp as my PIP is terrible - will bin the Cyp and use the new stuff from my next pin onwards.

Hamstrings (no ****):

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## 134637

DLTBB said:


> *25th May
> 
> Creeping Death Week 1, Session 6 (Legs - Pump):*
> 60-90 seconds rest in between all sets.
> 
> 
> 30 minutes incline treadmill 140BPM
> Leg extensions 3 x warm-up, 1 x 20 + 12 + 10
> Leg press 3 x 10 (wide) + 10 (narrow)
> Walking lunge 3 x 8 each side
> Leg curl 3 x 15
> Seated calf raise 6 x 15 + 10 second hold in stretch
> 
> Brutal again. Quads were pumped beyond belief.
> 
> Still kind of fatigued. Feel like I might have a cold as my Mrs is a bit unwell too. Hopefully another decent sleep helps matters.
> 
> Coming up to a week on Var and Turinabol and I’m happy with the pumps so far. Got some Test to replace the Cyp as my PIP is terrible - will bin the Cyp and use the new stuff from my next pin onwards.
> 
> Hamstrings (no ****):
> View attachment 215889


You'd get a week's worth of steaks from that hammy mate.


----------



## 134637

DLTBB said:


> I was asleep by 9:30PM last night which is rare for me. Didn't wake up until 8AM so that's a good 10+ hours. I must've needed it. I think I've been guilty of treating sleep as an afterthought recently. It's not going to be sustainable me being sat up at 1AM and beyond watching dumb videos on YouTube if I'm doing so much training and cardio and I'm fatigued from my colitis to begin with, so I'll try to put more emphasis on getting longer/better quality sleep going forward or I'll end up burning out.
> 
> On a side note, I have bad PIP from the Test Cyp I used on Sunday. Pharmaqo has been really painful for me for some reason. I'll switch out for another brand once I'm done. Cyp has always been pretty smooth and painless in my experience.
> 
> Working until 5 and then will head to the gym for my cardio and leg session. I'm gonna give my VG a quick blast with the Theragun today to see if I can lessen the PIP as I don't want it to interfere with my training. I'm going to avoid using anti-inflammatories because they're apparently no good for my stomach with the medication I'm using currently.


Pharmaqo gave me horrendous pip as well. Test e it was.


----------



## DLTBB

Pegasus said:


> Pharmaqo gave me horrendous pip as well. Test e it was.


I think the Test E I had was okay. This Cyp is awful. I pinned on Sunday, it’d Wednesday now and it’s proper painful to move my leg outwards at all! Can’t be right for Test Cyp to give that much PIP.


----------



## 134637

DLTBB said:


> I think the Test E I had was okay. This Cyp is awful. I pinned on Sunday, it’d Wednesday now and it’s proper painful to move my leg outwards at all! Can’t be right for Test Cyp to give that much PIP.


I reckon it's enanthate that was knocked up using that bad batch of raws. Cyp doesn't give pip. 

On eroids there are a lot of stories of guys testing Pharmaqo and it coming back as the wrong compound altogether (primo being swapped for test prop, anavar being winstrol etc.). They were legit reviews and I have no reason to doubt them, so I avoid Pharmaqo now.


----------



## DLTBB

Pegasus said:


> I reckon it's enanthate that was knocked up using that bad batch of raws. Cyp doesn't give pip.
> 
> On eroids there are a lot of stories of guys testing Pharmaqo and it coming back as the wrong compound altogether (primo being swapped for test prop, anavar being winstrol etc.). They were legit reviews and I have no reason to doubt them, so I avoid Pharmaqo now.


I remember SIS Primo coming back as Test Prop too. Yeah, I’ll probably swerve them now myself.


----------



## 134637

DLTBB said:


> I remember SIS Primo coming back as Test Prop too. Yeah, I’ll probably swerve them now myself.


Funnily enough my source made sure that it was known as 'rebranded SIS' when it first launched. But then people started kicking off about how poor SIS orals were and that oils were hit and miss, and suddenly SIS decided they wanted nothing to do with Pharmaqo and said they'd carry on producing under the SIS banner, but they're done afaik. Definitely rebranded SIS no matter what anyone says. Some stuff will be bang on, some won't be. It's too hit and miss when there are solid alternatives available. If I was limited to the dealer at my gym and didn't have a choice, I'd probably use them, but would stick to the basic stuff and avoid the exotic stuff, including orals.


----------



## DLTBB

Still feeling the PIP! I was due to climb tonight but I don't think it'll be practical because the movement in my leg feels limited when I move it outwards so I'm going to go to the gym instead and do a pull session. I'm going to go to a different gym for a change of scenery. They have great lighting and some nice plate-loaded machines. Will post the training up later.


----------



## UK2USA

DLTBB said:


> *25th May
> 
> Creeping Death Week 1, Session 6 (Legs - Pump):*
> 60-90 seconds rest in between all sets.
> 
> 
> 30 minutes incline treadmill 140BPM
> Leg extensions 3 x warm-up, 1 x 20 + 12 + 10
> Leg press 3 x 10 (wide) + 10 (narrow)
> Walking lunge 3 x 8 each side
> Leg curl 3 x 15
> Seated calf raise 6 x 15 + 10 second hold in stretch
> 
> Brutal again. Quads were pumped beyond belief.
> 
> Still kind of fatigued. Feel like I might have a cold as my Mrs is a bit unwell too. Hopefully another decent sleep helps matters.
> 
> Coming up to a week on Var and Turinabol and I’m happy with the pumps so far. Got some Test to replace the Cyp as my PIP is terrible - will bin the Cyp and use the new stuff from my next pin onwards.
> 
> Hamstrings (no ****):
> View attachment 215889


A question about your use of orals mate, do you think 20mgs of T'bol and 25mgs of Anavar works better than a larger dose of either one? Is there a synergy in both together or just a preference?


----------



## DLTBB

UK2USA said:


> A question about your use of orals mate, do you think 20mgs of T'bol and 25mgs of Anavar works better than a larger dose of either one? Is there a synergy in both together or just a preference?


I can't say yet mate, that is what I'm trying to find out with this run! So far, so good though.


----------



## UK2USA

DLTBB said:


> I can't say yet mate, that is what I'm trying to find out with this run! So far, so good though.


I got my delivery yesterday and will begin the T'bol and Cardarine on Saturday and willet you know about the increased thirst thing. I appreciate your advice mate, cheers.


----------



## DLTBB

UK2USA said:


> I got my delivery yesterday and will begin the T'bol and Cardarine on Saturday and willet you know about the increased thirst thing. I appreciate your advice mate, cheers.


Good luck man. Give us some updates throughout.


----------



## DLTBB

*26th May

Creeping Death Week 2, Session 1 (Pull):*


Single arm barbell row 4 x 10
Close grip pull-down 4 x 10
Pull-over 3 x 10
Rack pull 5 x 5
Hang off chin-up bar 1 x 60 seconds
Hyper extension 2 x 20
Barbell curl 3 x 8
Incline DB curl 4 x 10

No cardio as I still felt drained. Good session though. 

Did a Hunter Labrada shake pre-training as my digestive system feels sluggish. Surprisingly tasty and easy to neck. Had a scoop of non-stim PWO too but didn’t feel a thing. 



http://imgur.com/a/wCq4RBk


----------



## Damtra

DLTBB said:


> *26th May
> 
> Creeping Death Week 2, Session 1 (Pull):*
> 
> 
> Single arm barbell row 4 x 10
> Close grip pull-down 4 x 10
> Pull-over 3 x 10
> Rack pull 5 x 5
> Hang off chin-up bar 1 x 60 seconds
> Hyper extension 2 x 20
> Barbell curl 3 x 8
> Incline DB curl 4 x 10
> 
> No cardio as I still felt drained. Good session though.
> 
> Did a Hunter Labrada shake pre-training as my digestive system feels sluggish. Surprisingly tasty and easy to neck. Had a scoop of non-stim PWO too but didn’t feel a thing.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/wCq4RBk


Is the ninja blender thing good ? Had my eye on one


----------



## DLTBB

Damtra said:


> Is the ninja blender thing good ? Had my eye on one


I’ve had it for years and it’s always been reliable. I think Ninja is a decent brand in general. I use their Air Fryer daily.


----------



## Damtra

DLTBB said:


> I’ve had it for years and it’s always been reliable. I think Ninja is a decent brand in general. I use their Air Fryer daily.


Yea seems to get good reviews and looks quite nice in your gif so at least the wife won't mind it sitting in the kitchen she is weird like that


----------



## DLTBB

Damtra said:


> Yea seems to get good reviews and looks quite nice in your gif so at least the wife won't mind it sitting in the kitchen she is weird like that


My Mrs is the same. Minimal visible kitchen appliances allowed. Same with things like shower gel and shampoo in the bathroom. I prefer it to be in arms reach.


----------



## Damtra

DLTBB said:


> My Mrs is the same. Minimal visible kitchen appliances allowed. Same with things like shower gel and shampoo in the bathroom. I prefer it to be in arms reach.


Same but I can't complain as it always looks nice at least lol


----------



## 134633

Rice cooker is worth its weight in gold


----------



## DLTBB

JohnnyBiggerton1986 said:


> Rice cooker is worth its weight in gold


I’ve fancied one for a while. My Mrs is anti rice cooker because she thinks it’ll take up too much space in the kitchen. Our kitchen is huge!


----------



## 134633

DLTBB said:


> I’ve fancied one for a while. My Mrs is anti rice cooker because she thinks it’ll take up too much space in the kitchen. Our kitchen is huge!


she’s a neat freak 😅 if you get one buy one in the £150-200 range, they’re insanely good. Stick the rice in, press a button, cooks itself, then it keeps it hot for you too. Makes life so much easier.


----------



## DLTBB

JohnnyBiggerton1986 said:


> she’s a neat freak 😅 if you get one buy one in the £150-200 range, they’re insanely good. Stick the rice in, press a button, cooks itself, then it keeps it hot for you too. Makes life so much easier.


That’s what I need, as much of the thought taking out of cooking as possible. I enjoy rice too, could eat it every day.


----------



## 134633

DLTBB said:


> That’s what I need, as much of the thought taking out of cooking as possible. I enjoy rice too, could eat it every day.


i buy high quality Japanese rice 15kg at a time, eat it every day. It’s such good quality it’s amazing eaten on its own even. 









Toyama Koshihikari Rice 5kg


Toyama Koshihikari which was cultivated by the cold and freshwater flowing from Mt. Washiwa of the Northern Alps is top-quality rice. Please enjoy this taste with excellent stickiness and sweetness that has a blessing of nature.AllergensThis product is free from any allergens.Storage...




shop.yutaka.london


----------



## Oioi

I just eat that packeted rice, so quick and convenient. It seems nuts to buy a machine when I can fry it in 90 seconds


----------



## 134633

Oioi said:


> I just eat that packeted rice, so quick and convenient. It seems nuts to buy a machine when I can fry it in 90 seconds


yeah but the package rice is grim as Fvck and costs more


----------



## DLTBB

Oioi said:


> I just eat that packeted rice, so quick and convenient. It seems nuts to buy a machine when I can fry it in 90 seconds


I do this at the moment too. I reckon it’ll be fluffier than the microwave stuff when it’s fresh out of the rice cooker and it can be cooked in bigger batches. I’m easy though, I basically want something with minimal prep required and a good taste.


----------



## 134633

DLTBB said:


> I do this at the moment too. I reckon it’ll be fluffier than the microwave stuff when it’s fresh out of the rice cooker and it can be cooked in bigger batches. I’m easy though, I basically want something with minimal prep required and a good taste.


The best rice you’ve ever eaten. You can get about 6 cups raw weight of rice into a rice cooker easily. And it’ll keep nicely for 24/48 hours hot for you.

you can also cook other things in there.

this is what I have, it costs more than I remembered(yes it’s pink, the mrs got it)

Rice cooker


----------



## hmgs

Buy this fooker of a rice cooker - £7.99 and 6-8mins in the micro £100+ fook off. Tip, well rinse rice and add boiling water before nuking. £100 will buy you enough rice for life…


----------



## 134633

hmgs said:


> Buy this fooker of a rice cooker - £7.99 and 6-8mins in the micro £100+ fook off. Tip, well rinse rice and add boiling water before nuking. £100 will buy you enough rice for life…
> View attachment 215921


😂 you cheap fvcker 😝


----------



## Pancake'

DLTBB said:


> I do this at the moment too. I reckon it’ll be fluffier than the microwave stuff when it’s fresh out of the rice cooker and it can be cooked in bigger batches. I’m easy though, I basically want something with minimal prep required and a good taste.


I used to eat the packets and the difference between packet and cooking rice yourself is noticeably different. way more fluffier and digestible. never bothered with the packets since.


----------



## DLTBB

I'm seeing striations in the triceps that I haven't seen before. Biceps are looking and feeling fuller and more pumped. It must be the TBol.


----------



## UK2USA

DLTBB said:


> I'm seeing striations in the triceps that I haven't seen before. Biceps are looking and feeling fuller and more pumped. It must be the TBol.


Starting mine tomorrow mate, I'm psyched, it took a while to get here.


----------



## Oioi

DLTBB said:


> I'm seeing striations in the triceps that I haven't seen before. Biceps are looking and feeling fuller and more pumped. It must be the TBol.


Everyone instantly running to their guy for a T-bol order 😂


----------



## UK2USA

Oioi said:


> Everyone instantly running to their guy for a T-bol order 😂


I've been wating on mine for a long time bro, long before @DLTBB started mentioning it, but hearing how he is happy with it is certainly a good thing. Sadly, with kidney disease and blood pressure issues there's so many things I can't run.


----------



## DLTBB

*27th May

Creeping Death Week 2, Session 2 (Push):*


30 minutes incline treadmill 140BPM
Incline DB press 4 x 10
Incline barbell press 4 x 10
Dips 1 x cluster set
Incline cable fly 1.5’s 3 x 8
Cable rear delt fly 4 x 20
Cage press 4 x 6
Single arm push down 4 x 10
DB skull crusher 4 x 10

It sounds like I’m talking bollocks but that’s seriously the biggest pump I’ve ever had from a workout. My chest was so full of blood it felt alien to me. Proper bizarre. All I can attribute it to is the Turinabol or all the carbs from the Rice Krispie shake, but it was immense. Tried to get a pic but the lighting was awful. 









Going to visit Flex and Tone on Sunday (great gym in Manchester) as they have some new kit I want to try.


----------



## NorthernSoul

Not been to Flex n tone for a long time. 

Have you been to King's Gym in Farnworth?


----------



## DLTBB

NorthernSoul said:


> Not been to Flex n tone for a long time.
> 
> Have you been to King's Gym in Farnworth?


It’s probably my favourite gym in the area. Not tried King’s yet but saw it on Instagram and it looks sick. Have you been?


----------



## NorthernSoul

My friends go regularly, I've been but not for a while now! It's a popular one! I'm at a total fitness now due to enjoying the sauna sessions and being close to work 😄


----------



## DLTBB

NorthernSoul said:


> My friends go regularly, I've been but not for a while now! It's a popular one! I'm at a total fitness now due to enjoying the sauna sessions and being close to work 😄


Wouldn’t mind having the option for the odd sauna. My gym only just has showers and a loo. Proper no thrills kind of gym.


----------



## DLTBB

Involuntary rest day as it’s my girlfriend’s birthday tomorrow and I left buying a gift until the very last minute like a knob so had to do some shopping. Not too happy about missing a day but I’m still kind of tired so might be beneficial to rest up.


----------



## DLTBB

Went off routine and did a full body pump session at Flex & Tone with a mate today so won’t bother logging it. Back to usual routine with legs tomorrow. Booked in for some nice food this evening as it’s my Mrs’s birthday.


----------



## Brian Multigym

You haven't been playing hook and tyre toss in the background have you mate... 💪😉


----------



## DLTBB

The last message you want to receive when you’re due to go somewhere nice with the other half.


----------



## Oioi

DLTBB said:


> The last message you want to receive when you’re due to go somewhere nice with the other half.
> View attachment 215967


Ahh that old chestnut. Make sure you accept full responsibility as it WILL be your fault. 

Best of luck


----------



## UK2USA

DLTBB said:


> The last message you want to receive when you’re due to go somewhere nice with the other half.
> View attachment 215967


Just tell her shes beautiful without it.


----------



## DLTBB

UK2USA said:


> Just tell her shes beautiful without it.


That was the first thing out of my mouth. Naturally.


----------



## DLTBB

Tapering off the Prednisolone from today as I’m getting zero benefits but breaking out with spots on my back and feel kind of depressed. Ain’t worth using if the only effects are negative right?


----------



## Alex12340

DLTBB said:


> Tapering off the Prednisolone from today as I’m getting zero benefits but breaking out with spots on my back and feel kind of depressed. Ain’t worth using if the only effects are negative right?


I’ve been tapered down to 30mg from 40 for a week now, acne like ive never seen before on my back and shoulders to the point ive had to get medicine for it. I personally still wouldnt fully drop it just due to the fear of going back into the sh*t condition i was in before it but it is certainly showing some negatives now.


----------



## DLTBB

Alex12340 said:


> I’ve been tapered down to 30mg from 40 for a week now, acne like ive never seen before on my back and shoulders to the point ive had to get medicine for it. I personally still wouldnt fully drop it just due to the fear of going back into the sh*t condition i was in before it but it is certainly showing some negatives now.


Yeah I understand in your scenario seeing as you ended up in the hospital. I wasn’t that bad. If it was actually helping even slightly I’d stay on it to be fair but it’s doing nothing other than giving me sides. I’ve got a bit of Budesonide here so might give that a try instead.


----------



## DLTBB

*30th May

Creeping Death Week 2, Session 3 (Legs):*


30 minutes bike ride
30 minutes incline treadmill 140BPM
Leg curl 4 x 10 (+5 partials sets 3 and 4)
Barbell squat 5 x 6 (3 second negative, 1 second pause)
Leg press 1 x 10 + 10 + 10 + failure (drop set)
DB SLDL 3 x 8 (no lock out)
Standing calf raise 6 x 10 (2 second hold at top sets 1-3, 2 second hold in stretch sets 4-6)

Didn’t get out of bed ‘til 12PM today. Had a couple of cocktails for my girlfriend’s birthday last night. Went to a nice place in Manchester called Tattu, kind of Chinese-inspired food. Really nice food but had some issues with our table so I kicked off and we got some free drinks and desserts.



http://imgur.com/a/yR0QZKK



__
http://instagr.am/p/Cd_SKyeo93j/

Going for dinner at the pub with my Mrs’s family later today. Not drinking and going to keep the meal semi clean.


----------



## DLTBB

*31st May

Creeping Death Week 2, Session 4 (Pull - Pump):*
60 seconds rest in between sets


30 minutes bike ride
Cable row (supinated grip w/ D handles) 4 x 10
Straight arm pushdown superset with neutral grip pull-down 4 x 8 + 4 x 8
Chest supported row 4 x 10
EZ bar preacher curl 4 x 8
Zottman curl 3 x 12
Cable crunch 4 x failure

Lower back was a bit tender from yesterday’s leg session so glad this didn’t include anything like deadlifts or bent over rows.

Short week in work this week. Just today and tomorrow then long weekend for bank holiday. God bless the queen.

Prednisolone is being tapered down now as the spots on my back are bugging me. Advised my GP. He sent me a text message with a link to the crisis support centre after our call. Must have sounded depressed when I was telling him how useless the medication has been.

Last 3 times I’ve been training, someone has asked if I’m just about to compete, so I must look like I’m in good nick IRL. Answer is always the same, nope - just mentally ill.

Chest looks awful but look at that rear delt.


----------



## Brian Multigym

You made a spelling mistake mate - Chest looks awesome you mean don't you..!!!


----------



## UK2USA

DLTBB said:


> *31st May
> 
> Creeping Death Week 2, Session 4 (Pull - Pump):*
> 60 seconds rest in between sets
> 
> 
> 30 minutes bike ride
> Cable row (supinated grip w/ D handles) 4 x 10
> Straight arm pushdown superset with neutral grip pull-down 4 x 8 + 4 x 8
> Chest supported row 4 x 10
> EZ bar preacher curl 4 x 8
> Zottman curl 3 x 12
> Cable crunch 4 x failure
> 
> Lower back was a bit tender from yesterday’s leg session so glad this didn’t include anything like deadlifts or bent over rows.
> 
> Short week in work this week. Just today and tomorrow then long weekend for bank holiday. God bless the queen.
> 
> Prednisolone is being tapered down now as the spots on my back are bugging me. Advised my GP. He sent me a text message with a link to the crisis support centre after our call. Must have sounded depressed when I was telling him how useless the medication has been.
> 
> Last 3 times I’ve been training, someone has asked if I’m just about to compete, so I must look like I’m in good nick IRL. Answer is always the same, nope - just mentally ill.
> 
> Chest looks awful but look at that rear delt.
> 
> View attachment 216006


I would never have posted this while you were continuing with your prednisone mate, but since you're kicking it to the curb, I will post. I've been prescribed it twice. Once for a skin condition for which it did absolutely nothing, and once for it's immunosuppressive qualities while I was getting chemo for my kidneys. They gave it to me daily as a sub-q shot. After a week I was bloated like a balloon and covered in painful bruises. I would post a pic but it would distract from your thread mate.

You're looking awesome as usual.


----------



## Brian Multigym

@UK2USA Yet I had no bother with Prednisolone and that was for a skin condition. More than 10 weeks starting at 10 tablets. It did heal up my skin. I was telling this to DBTBB as well. Not for everyone by the look of it.


----------



## DLTBB

UK2USA said:


> I would never have posted this while you were continuing with your prednisone mate, but since you're kicking it to the curb, I will post. I've been prescribed it twice. Once for a skin condition for which it did absolutely nothing, and once for it's immunosuppressive qualities while I was getting chemo for my kidneys. They gave it to me daily as a sub-q shot. After a week I was bloated like a balloon and covered in painful bruises. I would post a pic but it would distract from your thread mate.
> 
> You're looking awesome as usual.


Yeah it’s been rubbish for me too. Multiple side effects and no actual benefit. I just need to hurry up and get this appointment with the specialist and then I can get a diagnosis and get medication that actually works. I won’t ever use that stuff again once I’ve tapered off it. I’m down to 5mg now so sides shouldn’t be too bad.


----------



## DLTBB

Proper gear this.


----------



## Brian Multigym

I know the little guy steals your limelight, but there's been no pics of late, how's little guy shaping up with the cardio walks.. 😉


----------



## DLTBB

Brian Multigym said:


> I know the little guy steals your limelight, but there's been no pics of late, how's little guy shaping up with the cardio walks.. 😉


Here, better than a simple picture. 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CeDm-rrDRjJ/


----------



## DLTBB

*1st June


Creeping Death Week 2, Session 5 (Push - Pump):*

60 seconds rest in between sets

30 minutes bike ride

Machine press 3 x 8 (1 second hold and squeeze - activation and pump focus)
Slight incline Smith machine press 3 x 10 (3 second negative, 1 second hold, explode up) superset with slight incline DB fly 3 x 10 (no lockout)
Lateral DB raise 4 x 15 superset with bent over rear DB raise 4 x 15
Dual handle rope push down 4 x 10
Bent over tricep extension 4 x 10 (working from stretch)
Welcome to the month of June fellas.

No treadmill today as I feel tired. I’ve read that coming off Pred can cause some fatigue and breathlessness, so I’m assuming I’ll experience some of that because I’ve tapered off quite quickly after ~6 weeks of continuous use.

Chest pump was obscene yet again. God bless orals. Rotating between things like pausing at lockout, pausing in stretch and slow negatives gives unreal pumps.

Have bad DOMS in my hamstrings today. Didn’t feel it yesterday - it’s come on 48-hours after leg day. I don’t think I’m quite used to the volume and drop sets yet!

Accidentally started today’s workout reading a session from a little further down the PDF, so I did two sets of slight decline DB press which I haven’t include in the list above.

So glad to have a long weekend this week. Work is draining me at the moment. Tempted to find a new job as it’s not living up to what they sold it as at the moment. Maybe it’ll pass but I’m a bit discouraged with it right now. They’ve been very good with me so I’ll give it a chance before putting the feelers out. It does take a bit of a toll on my mental health when I’m forced to do something my heart isn’t in but I’m going to try to keep myself occupied socially and with the coaching for the time being.

My Mrs is travelling to Turkey for a nose job on Tuesday so I’m home alone for a week. It’s her third one. I think she’s mental as it looks fine now, but I can hardly tell her what to do with her own finances and when I’ve been pumping myself full of cattle hormones for the sake of vanity for nearly a decade. Kind of worried I’ll forget to feed the dog for a week so I’ll have to set a couple of alarms a day to make sure he makes it through the week.

Got a random FaceTime call from a lad I was in prison with who was out on a town visit today, he’s due out in October. Proper nice kid. He was in for setting his Mam and Dad’s house on fire which sounds awful but there was a big backstory. He’s only in his early 20’s, proper waste of life.

BTW, desperately in need of some new gym wear because all my stuff is bartered. Does anybody have any recommendations for decent looking/affordable brands?

Don’t think I posted this one the other day from Flex & Tone. My camera roll is just physique and dog pictures at the moment, it’s pathetic.


----------



## Brian Multigym

You best look after the little guy! Gym clothing - just get some Under Armour gear.


----------



## DLTBB

Brian Multigym said:


> You best look after the little guy! Gym clothing - just get some Under Armour gear.


I do like Under Armour but I need something more douchebaggy e.g. stringers to flex the gains.


----------



## Alex12340

Like Brian said get affordable stuff, I own ASRV joggers which came to like £100 something with delivery and have sh*t ripping off then definitely not worth it. Happy with some gymshark stringers though (reccomended if you wear stringers) and theyre quite cheap cant speak for any of their other clothing. Also some killcrew hoodies which are around £40 but very good quality.


----------



## DLTBB

Alex12340 said:


> Like Brian said get affordable stuff, I own ASRV joggers which came to like £100 something with delivery and have sh*t ripping off then definitely not worth it. Happy with some gymshark stringers though (reccomended if you wear stringers) and theyre quite cheap cant speak for any of their other clothing. Also some killcrew hoodies which are around £40 but very good quality.


I’ll probably buy a couple of ‘shark stringers if there’s any decent ones on sale. They’re quite reasonably priced when there’s an offer on.


----------



## NorthernSoul

Just followed you and seen the pupper video 🤣 love it haha


----------



## NorthernSoul

Edited that to pupper! I initially said pepper lol.


----------



## DLTBB

NorthernSoul said:


> Edited that to pupper! I initially said pepper lol.


At first I was thinking WTF and scrolled through my videos to see if I’d posted a video of a pepper. Then I remembered I’d posted the link to the dog reel recently and was like ah, makes sense.


----------



## NorthernSoul

Half way through your HMP journey. Circuit training starts soon so I'll finish it when I'm home. So so interesting! 😯😯 and I'm probably going to take you up on the online training!


----------



## 134633

What’s your day job ?


----------



## DLTBB

*Dosing AAS without f*cling your sh*t up - Volume 1*

Everybody is different. Just because I used a certain dose of a particular compound without any side effects, it doesn’t mean it’ll be the same for you. You could use the same dose and suffer from every known side effect. And vice versa, you might be able to run much more with no unpleasant or visible side effects.

If you’re trying something brand new, your safest bet is to start with a super conservative dose. Close to the minimum effective dose. Run it for a while. If you get to a point where your gains stall, don’t increase the dose as your first resort, look at further optimising your training and diet and milk as much as possible from the smaller dose. If you get to a point much later down the line and you know your training, diet and rest are all spot on but progress has slowed significantly, then you can think about increasing the dosage. It doesn’t have to be a radical increase, even an extra 50-100mg a week is plenty to get the ball rolling again.

Through experimenting like this, you’ll know how well you tolerate compounds. You’ll eventually reach a point where you pinpoint the dose where you start to get more negatives than positives by increasing the dose. The point of diminishing returns. So your sweet spot will be somewhere just below that. You’re getting all of the gains with little to no sides.

But it can be more difficult to identify the sweet spot if you’re stacking multiple compounds as one compound could make you more susceptible to certain side effects or could be swaying certain hormones and ratios to unfavourable levels. You could run Test and Tren during one blast and top out at say 200mg Tren. In the future you could be running Test, Tren and Mast and find you’re able to handle more Tren because of the effects of the Masteron. It’s a balancing act and you’re only really going to identify what works best for you after a lot of trial and error over a long period of time.

The question about the ‘best Test:Tren ratio’ pops up all the time. Again, it varies from person to person. What looks and feels good for me might not work for you. The chances are, if you’re asking the question, you’re probably new to Tren and have never used it before. So it makes more sense to start at a lower dose as the side effects can be quite bothersome. 150mg/week is plenty to start with. Unless you’re running a true TRT dose, this means your Test:Tren ‘ratio’ will favour Test at this point. As you experiment over time, you might find you’re one of the lucky ones who tolerates Tren quite well as far as side effects go. That’s not to say it isn’t having a negative impact on your blood work though (it’s terrible, make sure you get bloods). If you tolerate it well, you might want to bump it up to say 250-300mg/week, eventually capping out at say 450-500mg/week (I know I said dosing is individual and now I’m saying to cap out at a certain dose, but this is based purely on seeing blood work of people on or around this dose and markers are always pretty screwed) - at this point, unless you’re running your Test quite high, your ‘ratio’ might be in favour of Tren. Point is, there’s no one size fits all and it’s something you have to try for yourself. The same goes with Deca, there’s no one size fits all Test: Deca ratio to ‘avoid Deca dick’. I’d recommend using a fast eater when trying a 19-NOR for the first time. Tren Ace or NPP. It goes against what I usually say about using Test E or C over Prop as pinning is a ball ache and it’s easier to do it once a week if possible but the side effects of Tren and Nandrolone can be more frustrating, so it’s best to give yourself the option to quickly pull the compound out and get rid of the sides.

For oral dosing, I’d be more cautious than usual with doses when using things like Anadrol, Superdrol, Dianabol and Winstrol during a bulk as it’s very easy to overdo it and screw your appetite and digestion up which is going to stop your gaining in its tracks. You don’t want to be in a position where you’re relying on other drugs to increase your appetite to compensate for your lack of appetite due to overdoing the dosing on your oral. It’s a slippery slope. You don’t need to split your oral dose over the course of the day and there’s little benefit to saving your oral dose as a pre workout in most cases. Just take the full dose whenever it’s convenient and you’re least likely to forget. Use a Monday-Sunday pill box to help avoid forgetting a dose.

I think that’s the end of yet another autistic ramble but the main points I’m making is dosing and side effects will vary massively from person to person, it’s always safer to start low and titrate the dose over time and there is no golden ratio for any combination of AAS.

As far as conservative doses to dip your toes in the water with while still getting the benefit of the compound in full, I’d look at something like:

Test 250mg
Mast 200mg
Primo 250mg
Tren 150mg
Nandrolone 250mg
Eq 350mg
Dianabol 20mg
Anadrol 25mg
Anavar 25mg
Superdrol 10mg
Winstrol 25mg
Turinabol 20mg


----------



## DLTBB

NorthernSoul said:


> Half way through your HMP journey. Circuit training starts soon so I'll finish it when I'm home. So so interesting! 😯😯 and I'm probably going to take you up on the online training!


I only realised how wordy that story was when my Mrs was scrolling through it for half an hour the other night. That’s the condensed version too. Go for it mate. There’s like 7 people on board already who enquired on the back of this log, all making good progress.


----------



## DLTBB

JohnnyBiggerton1986 said:


> What’s your day job ?


I work as a BDM/Account Manager for an Internet Service Provider. I’ve been in sales/AM roles for years, mainly with software providers. This is a bit of a change for me which sounded great at first, but the commission payments aren’t anywhere near the level I’m used to with the software roles.


----------



## TURBS

DLTBB said:


> *Dosing AAS without f*cling your sh*t up - Volume 1*


Another great informative post


----------



## DLTBB

TURBS said:


> Another great informative post


Thank ye.


----------



## Oioi

DLTBB said:


> I do like Under Armour but I need something more douchebaggy e.g. stringers to flex the gains.


I've had a few decent bits digging though the jogging stuff at sports direct, some OK Nike and new balance vests etc


----------



## DLTBB

Oioi said:


> I've had a few decent bits digging though the jogging stuff at sports direct, some OK Nike and new balance vests etc


Yeah I got a vest there a few years ago that fit like a glove. Don’t even know the brand bust I must’ve worn it a good 200 times to train in since. Was only about a fiver. Proper bargain.


----------



## DLTBB

One more. Kind of disgusting but we move.


----------



## DarkKnight

Oioi said:


> I've had a few decent bits digging though the jogging stuff at sports direct, some OK Nike and new balance vests etc


Slumming it at sports direct eh. This crypto crash has really hit you hard hasn’t it


----------



## DLTBB

*2nd June

Creeping Death Week 2, Session 6 (Legs - Pump):*

60 seconds rest in between sets

30 minutes bike ride

30 minutes incline treadmill 140BPM
Leg curl 4 x 12
Leg press 3 x 30
Hack squat 3 x 8 (3 second negative)
Glute kickback 4 x 12
Seated calf raise 6 x 15 (10 second hold in stretch on final rep)
Drained today. Was sweating in bed last night. Probably tapered off my Pred too quickly but screw it, I should be sound in a few days. 

Supposed to be going to my girlfriend’s mate’s 30th birthday party tonight, really don’t feel like it but will show my face to avoid a fall out. Won’t be drinking though - don’t feel like it at all.


----------



## Oioi

DarkKnight said:


> Slumming it at sports direct eh. This crypto crash has really hit you hard hasn’t it


In the words of J-Lo "I'm still, I'm still Damo from the block"


----------



## DLTBB

Gave that party a miss as I still feel a bit lethargic. Got some PIP in my VG again which has me walking like I have a wooden leg. Going to split future pins across two sites as high concentration Primo going in to a tiny muscle like VG is basically asking for pain. Gave it a blast with the massage gun earlier which has eased it slightly but still a little bit sore. Going to try to split the dose next time and if that doesn’t work, I’ll dilute it down with some oil instead. Here’s the gun I use, picked it up for about £90 off FB Marketplace. It’s a lad who orders them in from China and brands them up. Decent quality.


----------



## DLTBB

*3rd June

Creeping Death Week 3, Session 1 (Pull):*

30 minutes bike ride

Single arm row 4 x 12
Single arm supinated pull down 3 x 10
Pullover 4 x 10 superset with chin-up 4 x 10
Hyperextension 3 x 20
Rope crunch 5 x failure
DB curl 4 x 10 (3 second negative)
Reverse EZ bar curl 4 x 12
Feeling a bit more energy today thankfully. Hopefully the Pred withdrawal symptoms are over with now!

Single arm supinated pull downs pump my lats like no other exercise. Really good.

Skipped the usual treadmill cardio as I have some errands to run today so was tight for time.

Managed to snag 6 items on sale on Gymshark for £45. Proper bargain. Douche bag stringer selfies pending once they arrive.









Got this one also as most of my pics I’ve been hitting vacuum and wanted to see what it looked like with abs flexed. By the way, I’m looking at competitions and talking with some prep coaches who have been recommended to help me prepare and choose a suitable division and class. A coach from Matt Jansen’s team has reached out and sounds reasonable. He recommended classic.


----------



## Oioi

In for douchebaggy pics as always. 

My friend actual said my leg veins look disgusting the other day and asked what's wrong with me. I've never been prouder.


----------



## DLTBB

Oioi said:


> My friend actual said my leg veins look disgusting the other day and asked what's wrong with me. I've never been prouder.


That’s what I like to hear.


----------



## DLTBB

Cool clip from today.
https://www.instagram.com/reel/CeYrkd8D4X_/?igshid=YmMyMTA2M2Y=


----------



## DarkKnight

You’ve changed so much in the last couple months.

How much you charge for your coaching lad?


----------



## DLTBB

DarkKnight said:


> You’ve changed so much in the last couple months.
> 
> How much you charge for your coaching lad?


Happy with how I’m progressing ATM. Depends how long you want to go for and what areas you need help with mate. Can put a little UK-M discount on there for you too. Email me on [email protected] with a quick overview of what you’re after and we can sort something out.


----------



## DarkKnight

DLTBB said:


> Happy with how I’m progressing ATM. Depends how long you want to go for and what areas you need help with mate. Can put a little UK-M discount on there for you too. Email me on [email protected] with a quick overview of what you’re after and we can sort something out.


I’ll sign up with you for a year if you give me some of your genetics with it.

In all seriousness I don’t need a coach but thank you for the offer. I actually think there’s a lot of cnuts out there taking money off people but I would have no issue in recommending you to anyone as you’re a good geezer and know the score

You’re literally built for this game lad and if you ever decide to compete you have the potential to clean up.

But if I was in your shoes I’d concentrate on getting your coaching business and content out there as that will make you a decent living

Competing for a trophy at amateur comps don’t pay the bills does it know what I’m sayin


----------



## DLTBB

DarkKnight said:


> I’ll sign up with you for a year if you give me some of your genetics with it.
> 
> In all seriousness I don’t need a coach but thank you for the offer. I actually think there’s a lot of cnuts out there taking money off people but I would have no issue in recommending you to anyone as you’re a good geezer and know the score
> 
> You’re literally built for this game lad and if you ever decide to compete you have the potential to clean up.
> 
> But if I was in your shoes I’d concentrate on getting your coaching business and content out there as that will make you a decent living
> 
> Competing for a trophy at amateur comps don’t pay the bills does it know what I’m sayin


Thanks man. There is a lot of people offering cookie cutter plans out there for sure. I always make sure everything I write is specific for the individual and try to be as thorough as possible with adjustments and check-ins. I just enjoy writing about this kind of stuff, hence the regular autistic rambles. So it makes sense to make some extra money with it I guess. Yeah I think the main motivation for competing is to prove to myself that I can and to tick it off my bucket list before my health declines with my colitis (hopefully it doesn’t). But will put some more effort in to producing content - going to try to use some more photogenic gyms as mine is a dump.


----------



## DarkKnight

DLTBB said:


> Thanks man. There is a lot of people offering cookie cutter plans out there for sure. I always make sure everything I write is specific for the individual and try to be as thorough as possible with adjustments and check-ins. I just enjoy writing about this kind of stuff, hence the regular autistic rambles. So it makes sense to make some extra money with it I guess. Yeah I think the main motivation for competing is to prove to myself that I can and to tick it off my bucket list before my health declines with my colitis (hopefully it doesn’t). But will put some more effort in to producing content - going to try to use some more photogenic gyms as mine is a dump.


Good luck to you I say

I did kinda guess you could be ever so slightly on the spectrum😁

It’s high functioning though so wear it with pride


----------



## DLTBB

*4th June

Creeping Death Week 3, Session 2 (Push):*

30 minutes bike ride

30 minutes incline treadmill 140BPM
Incline DB press 4 x 10
Incline barbell press 3 x 8
Machine press 1 x cluster set
Machine fly 3 x 8 (15 second hold in stretch for final rep)
Bent over DB swing 4 x 25
Seated DB press 4 x 8
Single arm push-down 4 x 20
Decline DB skull crusher 3 x 10
Fantastic pump today. Feeling much better today. Really losing track of days at the moment with this Jubilee weekend. Was convinced it was Sunday so glad for the extra day off work tomorrow. 

My Mrs is flying to Turkey for her surgery on Monday, hoping she doesn’t come back looking too mutilated.


----------



## DLTBB

*4th June

Creeping Death Week 3, Session 3 (Legs):* 

Leg curl 4 x 8 (30 second static hold on last rep of each set)
Barbell squat 5 x 6 (3 second negative, 1 second pause)
Leg press 3 x 10
Barbell SLDL 3 x 8
Standing calf raise 6 x 8 superset with tibia raise 6 x 25
No cardio as I have a lot to do today. Need to complete two training/nutrition plans and I'm doing a face to face session later. It's not something I usually do but a lad I used to work with found me on Instagram and messaged me randomly asking if he can do a Sunday evening session for the next 8 weeks. I'm not usually doing much on a Sunday evening, I could use the money and he's a good guy so I accepted. Should make some decent content for Instagram too I suppose.

Training went well and I am feeling much better mentally and physically now I'm off the Prednisolone. Hoping to get some solid sessions in this week. Talking to a few coaches regarding prep/arranging entering a competition. In two minds about using a bigger name overseas or a lesser known UK-based coach who I could actually see in person from time to time. I think the face to face aspect could be beneficial for posing etc. as I am clueless with certain poses at the moment.


----------



## 134633

DLTBB said:


> Gave that party a miss as I still feel a bit lethargic. Got some PIP in my VG again which has me walking like I have a wooden leg. Going to split future pins across two sites as high concentration Primo going in to a tiny muscle like VG is basically asking for pain. Gave it a blast with the massage gun earlier which has eased it slightly but still a little bit sore. Going to try to split the dose next time and if that doesn’t work, I’ll dilute it down with some oil instead. Here’s the gun I use, picked it up for about £90 off FB Marketplace. It’s a lad who orders them in from China and brands them up. Decent quality.
> View attachment 216061


Smash that on your missus’ clit, she’ll be loving it.

what’s she having done in Turkey by the way?


----------



## DLTBB

JohnnyBiggerton1986 said:


> Smash that on your missus’ clit, she’ll be loving it.
> 
> what’s she having done in Turkey by the way?


Already have. Bit too rough for the clit sadly. We’ve got a mains-powered magic wand from Love Honey which does a better job. Definitely worth the £50. She’s having a nose job. Her third one. She hated her original nose so got it done a few years ago but still isn’t happy with it. Maybe she’ll never be happy - it’s just an area she’s paranoid about. It looks fine now in my opinion but she says her nostrils are uneven. Mine are too but I wouldn’t give it a second thought. But like I said, I’m not in a position to talk about doing mad stuff in the name of vanity!


----------



## DLTBB

http://imgur.com/a/Vbesrl1

Legs actually look worse with a pump because lines/cuts get washed out. Look like hunks of meat. Gymshark package arrived today. Look like a proper TikTok bro in my stringers but they’ll show off the upper body nicely.


----------



## 134633

DLTBB said:


> Already have. Bit too rough for the clit sadly. We’ve got a mains-powered magic wand from Love Honey which does a better job. Definitely worth the £50. She’s having a nose job. Her third one. She hated her original nose so got it done a few years ago but still isn’t happy with it. Maybe she’ll never be happy - it’s just an area she’s paranoid about. It looks fine now in my opinion but she says her nostrils are uneven. Mine are too but I wouldn’t give it a second thought. But like I said, I’m not in a position to talk about doing mad stuff in the name of vanity!


Mains powered sex toys, Fvck me that’s heavy duty sh!t 😅

That’s sad that she thinks she needs three nose jobs. I bet it’s impossible to tell her otherwise though.

I’m going to Turkey for a second hair transplant, so I can’t say anything really.

gymshark stuff is spot on to be fair. Ive ordered a lot from them recently.


----------



## DLTBB

JohnnyBiggerton1986 said:


> Mains powered sex toys, Fvck me that’s heavy duty sh!t 😅
> 
> That’s sad that she thinks she needs three nose jobs. I bet it’s impossible to tell her otherwise though.
> 
> I’m going to Turkey for a second hair transplant, so I can’t say anything really.
> 
> gymshark stuff is spot on to be fair. Ive ordered a lot from them recently.


They get the job done in about 30 seconds mate. Proper powerful. 
Exactly. I haven’t even tried to convince her otherwise. Her family are all upset about it though, saying she doesn’t need it, it’s a waste of money etc. Hopefully she’s happy with this one because I doubt a surgeon will even touch it again - not many would do the third one actually. Especially not in the UK. 
Decent stuff isn’t it, definitely can’t complain for £6-8 an item.


----------



## 134633

DLTBB said:


> They get the job done in about 30 seconds mate. Proper powerful.
> Exactly. I haven’t even tried to convince her otherwise. Her family are all upset about it though, saying she doesn’t need it, it’s a waste of money etc. Hopefully she’s happy with this one because I doubt a surgeon will even touch it again - not many would do the third one actually. Especially not in the UK.
> Decent stuff isn’t it, definitely can’t complain for £6-8 an item.


because I’m growing quickly on my first cycle I’ve bought medium stuff and it’s fvcking tight already 😂


----------



## Oioi

Guys. Mains powered doxy wands are the single best toy ever created. Industrial AF. Absolute different level game changer


----------



## DLTBB

Oioi said:


> Guys. Mains powered doxy wands are the single best toy ever created. Industrial AF. Absolute different level game changer


Legit. You can shoot ropes by just holding it on your helmet.


----------



## 134633

DLTBB said:


> Legit. You can shoot ropes by just holding it on your helmet.


Prefer a good happy ending with plenty of baby oil myself


----------



## DLTBB

JohnnyBiggerton1986 said:


> Prefer a good happy ending with plenty of baby oil myself


Baby oil was a staple item on my canteen shit in prison.


----------



## 134633

DLTBB said:


> Baby oil was a staple item on my canteen shit in prison.


Who did the happy endings for you? 🫠


----------



## DLTBB

JohnnyBiggerton1986 said:


> Who did the happy endings for you? 🫠


The Governor.


----------



## 134633

DLTBB said:


> The Governor.


Soft hands, gotcha


----------



## lukeyybrown1

Just caught up on the journal. Looking sick in such a short space bro! 

You still running the low dose test/primo/var/tur?

What labs are you running bro?


----------



## DLTBB

lukeyybrown1 said:


> Just caught up on the journal. Looking sick in such a short space bro!
> 
> You still running the low dose test/primo/var/tur?
> 
> What labs are you running bro?


Thanks man. Yep, still running that stack. I'm using SG for everything at the moment. All good but the Primo can give a bit of PIP as it's double the usual concentration. Happy with everything though.


----------



## 134633

How do labs get away with selling stuff on their own website without being caught? I find it mad…


----------



## lukeyybrown1

DLTBB said:


> Thanks man. Yep, still running that stack. I'm using SG for everything at the moment. All good but the Primo can give a bit of PIP as it's double the usual concentration. Happy with everything though.


Brilliant thanks mate!


----------



## DLTBB

JohnnyBiggerton1986 said:


> How do labs get away with selling stuff on their own website without being caught? I find it mad…


I don’t know if having the website would pose any more risk than doing it by email as long as whoever’s running it hasn’t associated their name with the domain.


----------



## 134633

DLTBB said:


> I don’t know if having the website would pose any more risk than doing it by email as long as whoever’s running it hasn’t associated their name with the domain.


It would only take a police officer one order to track it back to the sender…

It’s strange how it’s policed isn’t it. To be honest it should be more legal than it is, but that’s just my opinion.


----------



## 134633

Is this the ugl you’re talking about? If so I’ll get these for next cycle.


----------



## DLTBB

That's what I use @JohnnyBiggerton1986 yes. I would remove the picture as the vial contains the website link which you're not supposed to post.


----------



## 134633

DLTBB said:


> That's what I use @JohnnyBiggerton1986 yes. I would remove the picture as the vial contains the website link which you're not supposed to post.


Cheers mate, photo deleted


----------



## DLTBB

*6th June

Creeping Death Week 3, Session 4 (Pull - Pump):*

60 seconds rest in between sets

30 minutes incline treadmill 140BPM

Wide grip lat pull-down 4 x 10
Straight arm pull-down 4 x 8 superset with low cable row 4 x 8
T-Bar row 4 x 15
Incline concentration curl 4 x 8
Seated incline DB curl 4 x 12
Rope crunch 4 x failure
All good. Little tired as I didn’t sleep well. Mrs is off to Turkey tomorrow so I have to fend for myself this week. Might not get as much time to train in the evening as I have to clean and walk the dog. Sucks but it needs to be done.

Quick pic from today. Please note my back never ever has spots. Was caused by the Prednisolone and has started to clear up since dropping it. Disgusting to be honest. I’m normally spotless.


----------



## 134633

I’ve got a few from test alone, nothing to worry about really


----------



## DLTBB

Mrs is at the airport and due to fly later this morning. Will be gone for just over a week. Fingers crossed she doesn't come back looking disfigured.


----------



## DLTBB

*7th June

Creeping Death Week 3, Session 5 (Push - Pump):*
60 seconds rest in between sets


30 minutes bike ride
Decline DB press 4 x 10
Pec minor dip 4 x failure superset with Incline DB fly 4 x 10
Lateral DB raise 4 x 12 superset with Face pull 4 x 25
Triceps push-down (rope) 4 x 8
Bent over triceps extension 4 x 10

Feeling good. Gear is just 250 Test, 25 Primo and 25 Anavar at the moment. Took Turinabol out about a week ago while the Prednisolone cleared. Will add it back in soon. 6 minute sun bed session and off to sit in silence alone at home. 

Really like picture 1, probably one of my favourites of me so far.


----------



## DLTBB

Couldn't drift off for hours last night. Was tossing and turning until like 3AM and had to be up at 7AM as I'm in the office for a daft quarterly meeting. Feeling proper tired. Going to play it by ear and see how I feel this evening and will have a rest if I'm not feeling up to it. Due to hit legs so will only go if I feel good, otherwise it'll be a waste. Have another training/nutrition plan to make too - starting to get some real traction on Instagram now which is great. 

My Mrs is at the hospital waiting for the Doctor to come down, she'll have her Barbie nose later today.


----------



## 134633

DLTBB said:


> Couldn't drift off for hours last night. Was tossing and turning until like 3AM and had to be up at 7AM as I'm in the office for a daft quarterly meeting. Feeling proper tired. Going to play it by ear and see how I feel this evening and will have a rest if I'm not feeling up to it. Due to hit legs so will only go if I feel good, otherwise it'll be a waste. Have another training/nutrition plan to make too - starting to get some real traction on Instagram now which is great.
> 
> My Mrs is at the hospital waiting for the Doctor to come down, she'll have her Barbie nose later today.


same here, went to bed late, took ages to goto sleep.

your mrs will have a couple of shiners too for her trouble! It’s a shame you couldn’t go out with her to be fair


----------



## DLTBB

JohnnyBiggerton1986 said:


> same here, went to bed late, took ages to goto sleep.
> 
> your mrs will have a couple of shiners too for her trouble! It’s a shame you couldn’t go out with her to be fair


Would have been nice. Might have been a bit of a ball ache to have the flights approved through probation though - I think I have to give them plenty of notice. I need to provide them with my flight details for my holiday in September shortly to make sure it's all signed off and approved on time.


----------



## 134633

DLTBB said:


> Would have been nice. Might have been a bit of a ball ache to have the flights approved through probation though - I think I have to give them plenty of notice. I need to provide them with my flight details for my holiday in September shortly to make sure it's all signed off and approved on time.


what a nightmare. Hopefully you’ll be free of that soon


----------



## DLTBB

JohnnyBiggerton1986 said:


> what a nightmare. Hopefully you’ll be free of that soon


Init, it's crap. September 2023! I can't complain too much as I wasn't supposed to even be able to go on holiday until then. So being able to go now but having to ask for permission beforehand is still a bonus.


----------



## 134633

DLTBB said:


> Init, it's crap. September 2023! I can't complain too much as I wasn't supposed to even be able to go on holiday until then. So being able to go now but having to ask for permission beforehand is still a bonus.


only a little over a year now. If it was me id be planning a huge holiday for Christmas 2023. Maldives sounds good 🤣


----------



## DLTBB

JohnnyBiggerton1986 said:


> only a little over a year now. If it was me id be planning a huge holiday for Christmas 2023. Maldives sounds good 🤣


That's the plan mate, going to get saving and go somewhere nice for a couple of weeks.


----------



## DLTBB

Yeah taking a rest tonight fellas. The training would be subpar as I’m really tired, so it’s pointless forcing it. Back in tomorrow for the pump-based leg session. Going to get a nice meal in me and take it easy tonight.


----------



## DLTBB

Mrs is now awake following her surgery. Sent me some pictures, lots of swelling and blood. I need your collective prayers that she doesn’t have some Michael Jackson tier nose when she dressing is removed.


----------



## Oioi

DLTBB said:


> Mrs is now awake following her surgery. Sent me some pictures, lots of swelling and blood. I need your collective prayers that she doesn’t have some Michael Jackson tier nose when she dressing is removed.


Shaaamon mother****er


----------



## DarkKnight

DLTBB said:


> Mrs is now awake following her surgery. Sent me some pictures, lots of swelling and blood. I need your collective prayers that she doesn’t have some Michael Jackson tier nose when she dressing is removed.


Fookin women eh. Was probably nothing even wrong with it

Social media has made everyone in this generation so paranoid and self conscious, it’s sad to see


----------



## DLTBB

DarkKnight said:


> Fookin women eh. Was probably nothing even wrong with it
> 
> Social media has made everyone in this generation so paranoid and self conscious, it’s sad to see


Legit man. She looked sound. Her original nose was actually quite big so I can understand the first nose job. I thought her nose looked absolutely sound but apparently it wasn’t the shape she wanted and her nostrils were uneven. Let’s hope it’s third time lucky.


----------



## DarkKnight

DLTBB said:


> Legit man. She looked sound. Her original nose was actually quite big so I can understand the first nose job. I thought her nose looked absolutely sound but apparently it wasn’t the shape she wanted and her nostrils were uneven. Let’s hope it’s third time lucky.


If after 3 she ain’t happy then she never will be bro


----------



## DLTBB

As expected, she's not completely happy with it!

Feeling much better today. Was a bit nervous about pinning as I had bad PIP last week. Decided to go into the actual glute rather than VG and it's taken the oil much better. Very minor PIP but can still move and sit without any discomfort. Seems like a bigger site is more accepting of the high concentration Primo.


----------



## Robbie1981

Not posted in here before but read it daily and just wanted to say it’s one of the most enjoyable and easiest journals I’ve come across in quite sometime, looking very good too mate.


----------



## DLTBB

Robbie1981 said:


> Not posted in here before but read it daily and just wanted to say it’s one of the most enjoyable and easiest journals I’ve come across in quite sometime, looking very good too mate.


Nice one mate. Stay tuned for a leg session this evening.


----------



## DLTBB

God damn. Had some stuff pop up and had to miss training. Two days in a row now. Isn’t like me. I’ve got the day off tomorrow so I’m going to get in early and put 110% in to my session. Fuming but maybe the day off will do me some good. We’ll see. Mrs is still moaning about her nose. The end isn’t as turned up as she’d like it apparently. Whatever that means.


----------



## Oioi

DLTBB said:


> God damn. Had some stuff pop up and had to miss training. Two days in a row now. Isn’t like me. I’ve got the day off tomorrow so I’m going to get in early and put 110% in to my session. Fuming but maybe the day off will do me some good. We’ll see. Mrs is still moaning about her nose. The end isn’t as turned up as she’d like it apparently. Whatever that means.


Legs? I'm forever floating around for my weekly inspiration. Body trimming your legs was a good call.


----------



## DLTBB

Oioi said:


> Legs? I'm forever floating around for my weekly inspiration. Body trimming your legs was a good call.


Yep. I did get a few snaps actually to show this potential coach what my hamstrings were looking like but they’re kind of homoerotic so I don’t know if I should post ‘em.


----------



## Oioi

DLTBB said:


> Yep. I did get a few snaps actually to show this potential coach what my hamstrings were looking like but they’re kind of homoerotic so I don’t know if I should post ‘em.


How long till you plan to compete? I'm guessing this isn't the prep cycle? Will your doses be similar on approach to competition? Will you decide your own cycle or follow the coaches suggestions?


----------



## 134633

If the nose looks shit just ditch her mate 😂


----------



## DLTBB

Oioi said:


> How long till you plan to compete? I'm guessing this isn't the prep cycle? Will your doses be similar on approach to competition? Will you decide your own cycle or follow the coaches suggestions?


Still not decided on a federation, class or coach yet so can’t say. A lot of it will depend on how long they think I’ll take to get in shape. I can’t see it taking that long as I drop fat very easily. No, this isn’t a prep cycle. I’ll let them have some input but I’ll specify really clearly at the beginning that I have no interest in running high doses due to health reasons and so on. Some of the cycles I see coaches recommend are obscene.


----------



## DLTBB

JohnnyBiggerton1986 said:


> If the nose looks shit just ditch her mate 😂


Standard mate.


----------



## Oioi

DLTBB said:


> Still not decided on a federation, class or coach yet so can’t say. A lot of it will depend on how long they think I’ll take to get in shape. I can’t see it taking that long as I drop fat very easily. No, this isn’t a prep cycle. I’ll let them have some input but I’ll specify really clearly at the beginning that I have no interest in running high doses due to health reasons and so on. Some of the cycles I see coaches recommend are obscene.


I agree with the obscenity. Grated my experience is minimal but I've heard some nuts doses on here and at my old gym. It's these doses that make me not at all surprised at the growing number of deaths. 

I'll be interested to watch your progression when you've made your choices.


----------



## DLTBB

Oioi said:


> I agree with the obscenity. Grated my experience is minimal but I've heard some nuts doses on here and at my old gym. It's these doses that make me not at all surprised at the growing number of deaths.
> 
> I'll be interested to watch your progression when you've made your choices.


It’s quite common to see then recommend 2-3 grams of gear for a first time competitor. Mental. I reckon I’d want to run like 350 Test, 175 Tren and Mast and maybe a dry oral for a couple of weeks immediately before. I would look sound on that. It’d be a good experience and like Pegasus said in here a few weeks ago, it’s a good string to have in my bow for the coaching. I’ve had a few guys message me about photo shoots on Instagram recently too but I get a strong impression that most/all of them are closet gays wanting to try it on IRL.


----------



## Oioi

DLTBB said:


> It’s quite common to see then recommend 2-3 grams of gear for a first time competitor. Mental. I reckon I’d want to run like 350 Test, 175 Tren and Mast and maybe a dry oral for a couple of weeks immediately before. I would look sound on that. It’d be a good experience and like Pegasus said in here a few weeks ago, it’s a good string to have in my bow for the coaching. I’ve had a few guys message me about photo shoots on Instagram recently too but I get a strong impression that most/all of them are closet gays wanting to try it on IRL.


Haha that sounds a touch fruity and slightly creepy tbh. 

Having actual competition experience would certainly add credibility. Those doses are definitely sensible and imo would genuinely be good for the sport as you would be living proof that vast doses aren't always needed straight off the bat as well as 5 cycles in.


----------



## 134633

DLTBB said:


> It’s quite common to see then recommend 2-3 grams of gear for a first time competitor. Mental. I reckon I’d want to run like 350 Test, 175 Tren and Mast and maybe a dry oral for a couple of weeks immediately before. I would look sound on that. It’d be a good experience and like Pegasus said in here a few weeks ago, it’s a good string to have in my bow for the coaching. I’ve had a few guys message me about photo shoots on Instagram recently too but I get a strong impression that most/all of them are closet gays wanting to try it on IRL.


photoshoot/massage school gays mate, don’t bother
Used to get them all the time in London when I was 21 😂


----------



## DLTBB

Oioi said:


> Haha that sounds a touch fruity and slightly creepy tbh.
> 
> Having actual competition experience would certainly add credibility. Those doses are definitely sensible and imo would genuinely be good for the sport as you would be living proof that vast doses aren't always needed straight off the bat as well as 5 cycles in.


Legit. I would just have to hope my colitis doesn’t go mental during prep as it would be a recipe for disaster with calorie restriction.


----------



## DLTBB

JohnnyBiggerton1986 said:


> photoshoot/massage school gays mate, don’t bother
> Used to get them all the time in London when I was 21 😂


I’ve had a few offering to pay me to massage my feet or for used underwear. They must have money to blow.


----------



## DarkKnight

DLTBB said:


> God damn. Had some stuff pop up and had to miss training. Two days in a row now. Isn’t like me. I’ve got the day off tomorrow so I’m going to get in early and put 110% in to my session. Fuming but maybe the day off will do me some good. We’ll see. Mrs is still moaning about her nose. The end isn’t as turned up as she’d like it apparently. Whatever that means.


A quick upper cut will fix that tell her


----------



## DLTBB

DarkKnight said:


> A quick upper cut will fix that tell her


Legit. I’ll probably give her a right hook and a few body shots as a welcome back gift when she’s home.


----------



## 134633

DLTBB said:


> I’ve had a few offering to pay me to massage my feet or for used underwear. They must have money to blow.


Somethings gonna blow mate and it ain’t some thing you want


----------



## DarkKnight

DLTBB said:


> Legit. I’ll probably give her a right hook and a few body shots as a welcome back gift when she’s home.


Then a head butt to point it down again know what I’m sayin


----------



## DLTBB

DarkKnight said:


> Then a head butt to point it down again know what I’m sayin


Yes sir. Maybe a stomp or two to make sure it’s set in place. I know the drill.


----------



## NorthernSoul

DLTBB said:


> It’s quite common to see then recommend 2-3 grams of gear for a first time competitor. Mental. I reckon I’d want to run like 350 Test, 175 Tren and Mast and maybe a dry oral for a couple of weeks immediately before. I would look sound on that. It’d be a good experience and like Pegasus said in here a few weeks ago, it’s a good string to have in my bow for the coaching. I’ve had a few guys message me about photo shoots on Instagram recently too *but I get a strong impression that most/all of them are closet gays wanting to try it on IRL.*


*innocent whistle* 


🤣


----------



## NorthernSoul

DLTBB said:


> I’ve had a few offering to pay me to massage my feet or for used underwear. They must have money to blow.


Couple of my mates have had it before. Apparently a guy has asked if he could actually pay my friend to give him a foot massage. And I think he said more payment can be made for other things as well 😬


----------



## 134633

NorthernSoul said:


> Couple of my mates have had it before. Apparently a guy has asked if he could actually pay my friend to give him a foot massage. And I think he said more payment can be made for other things as well 😬


they Just want you to talk to them. When you engage it’ll give them what they need to cum for free, then they’ll scuttle off until the next time.

😅


----------



## NorthernSoul

JohnnyBiggerton1986 said:


> they Just want you to talk to them. When you engage it’ll give them what they need to cum for free, then they’ll scuttle off until the next time.
> 
> 😅


Definately would not of thought that lmao. How do you know for sure? 🤣


----------



## 134633

NorthernSoul said:


> Definately would not of thought that lmao. How do you know for sure? 🤣


You never done it to Instagram models before? 😅

tell them you’ll give them £5000, they respond and then you jizz your load and block/delete them. Rinse and repeat 😅


----------



## NorthernSoul

Lmfaooo! 

Now I know what you mean. Cheeky sex texting last week, I bust my nut before she did (obv) and right after I thought this was completely wrong and I don't like girls who do that stuff.


----------



## 134633

NorthernSoul said:


> Lmfaooo!
> 
> Now I know what you mean. Cheeky sex texting last week, I bust my nut before she did (obv) and right after I thought this was completely wrong and I don't like girls who do that stuff.


Instant regret is part of the package mate


----------



## DLTBB

*10th June

Creeping Death Week 3, Session 6 (Legs - Pump):*
60 seconds rest in between sets


30 minutes bike ride
Pre-exhaust weighted glute bridges
Lying leg curl 4 x 12
Leg press 3 x 8 (Wide stance, toes pointed out, 4 second negative)
Pendulum squat 3 x 8 (Wide stance, toes pointed out, 4 second negative)
Smith lunge 4 x 12
Standing calf raise 6 x 8 (10 second hold in stretch final rep)



http://imgur.com/a/j25vsSt


Craziest pump yet. Had to sit down for 20 minutes and compose myself after.

Slept until midday. Must have needed it! Feeling a little better not.

It’s really nice out so I am going to ride my bike for a little bit and get some sun. Possibly go and visit my parents for a bit. The house feels lonely at the minute without my Mrs there!


----------



## MarkyMark

Great log and progress mate!

How many calories are you eating per day roughly and do you have an approx number of calories you burn each day from cardio and bike riding etc (not including gym weight training)?

Sorry if the above has been answered in your log.

cheers!


----------



## DLTBB

MarkyMark said:


> Great log and progress mate!
> 
> How many calories are you eating per day roughly and do you have an approx number of calories you burn each day from cardio and bike riding etc (not including gym weight training)?
> 
> Sorry if the above has been answered in your log.
> 
> cheers!


Thank you. I am aiming for 3,500 currently. The treadmill usually estimates I burn 350-380 in 30 minutes but I have a feeling that figure is way off. The cycling won’t burn much because it’s at a leisurely pace - mainly just to get some fresh air and raise my HR slightly. I’d be surprised if it was anything over 150. On the days when I do cardio and cycle, I’ll usually eat an extra 200 calories to keep myself in a slight caloric surplus. I don’t think it’s been covered before so no worries. Always happy to answer any Q’s.


----------



## MarkyMark

DLTBB said:


> Thank you. I am aiming for 3,500 currently. The treadmill usually estimates I burn 350-380 in 30 minutes but I have a feeling that figure is way off. The cycling won’t burn much because it’s at a leisurely pace - mainly just to get some fresh air and raise my HR slightly. I’d be surprised if it was anything over 150. On the days when I do cardio and cycle, I’ll usually eat an extra 200 calories to keep myself in a slight caloric surplus. I don’t think it’s been covered before so no worries. Always happy to answer any Q’s.


OK good to know. In terms of tracking calories burnt you can get a better idea if you can get an approx heart rate BPM reading for the duration then calculate using this calc for instance: Calories Burned Calculator — Calculated with Your Heart Rate 

I was using Test. Tren A and primo at 300/175/300mg respectably with 3IU of HGH ED for an 8 week aggressive cut of around 1500 cals per day for weekdays then at weekends allowing up to 3k per day.

With this i was doing around 300 calories a day of cardio. In this time I managed to drop from about ~20% BF to ~10% and manged to get into the best condition i ever have been, i actually now have abs at rest. Moving forward looking to maintain this BF level, as to be fair, im pretty happy with my body composition at present.

Went on holiday a few weeks back for 2 weeks - must have been hitting 4.5k calories a day if not more taking booze into consideration. Overall still lean and good nic - I put on 3-4lbs of fat once i let the water weight flush out on my return of eating normal again (scale weight was up around 17lbs when i weighed myself when i arrived home 😆)

My plan moving forward is slow clean bulk of around 250 calories surplus per day for ~8-10 weeks followed by a 2 week cut where required to hopefully build a little more mass while retaining around the same BF levels of current. Or at least only take 2 weeks to return to those BF levels.

Since i got back, i have dropped PEDs to around 200mg Test per week with 2IU HGH - i was back in the gym Monday this week and decided to do a (very aggressive) mini 2 week cut to get rid of the "holiday weight" gained. 1500 cals per day with 1 hr cardio per day (plus gym weight training) with an average heart rate of 130 BPM which is approx 750 calories burnt going by that calculator.

I have managed the first week without to much hassle and scale weight has dropped lower than what was recorded before my holiday, however I'm aware a lot of this is going to be water.

Given that I'm on such low calories, no tren and a lower test dose, im a little concerned about muscle loss and that i could be overdoing it to say the least - i was going to keep the same for next week but now thinking to instead keep the cardio but increase cals to 2200 each day before transitioning into a lean bulk the week following, which for me will be approx 3k calories each day (without cardio). 

Im a little shocked to see the number of calories you hit each day while you appear to increase muscle mass while getting leaner (good work 👍).

I am assuming you are bulking at the moment?

oh, and sorry for hijacking your thread with my life story! 😂


----------



## DLTBB

MarkyMark said:


> OK good to know. In terms of tracking calories burnt you can get a better idea if you can get an approx heart rate BPM reading for the duration then calculate using this calc for instance: Calories Burned Calculator — Calculated with Your Heart Rate
> 
> I was using Test. Tren A and primo at 300/175/300mg respectably with 3IU of HGH ED for an 8 week aggressive cut of around 1500 cals per day for weekdays then at weekends allowing up to 3k per day.
> 
> With this i was doing around 300 calories a day of cardio. In this time I managed to drop from about ~20% BF to ~10% and manged to get into the best condition i ever have been, i actually now have abs at rest. Moving forward looking to maintain this BF level, as to be fair, im pretty happy with my body composition at present.
> 
> Went on holiday a few weeks back for 2 weeks - must have been hitting 4.5k calories a day if not more taking booze into consideration. Overall still lean and good nic - I put on 3-4lbs of fat once i let the water weight flush out on my return of eating normal again (scale weight was up around 17lbs when i weighed myself when i arrived home 😆)
> 
> My plan moving forward is slow clean bulk of around 250 calories surplus per day for ~8-10 weeks followed by a 2 week cut where required to hopefully build a little more mass while retaining around the same BF levels of current. Or at least only take 2 weeks to return to those BF levels.
> 
> Since i got back, i have dropped PEDs to around 200mg Test per week with 2IU HGH - i was back in the gym Monday this week and decided to do a (very aggressive) mini 2 week cut to get rid of the "holiday weight" gained. 1500 cals per day with 1 hr cardio per day (plus gym weight training) with an average heart rate of 130 BPM which is approx 750 calories burnt going by that calculator.
> 
> I have managed the first week without to much hassle and scale weight has dropped lower than what was recorded before my holiday, however I'm aware a lot of this is going to be water.
> 
> Given that I'm on such low calories, no tren and a lower test dose, im a little concerned about muscle loss and that i could be overdoing it to say the least - i was going to keep the same for next week but now thinking to instead keep the cardio but increase cals to 2200 each day before transitioning into a lean bulk the week following, which for me will be approx 3k calories each day (without cardio).
> 
> Im a little shocked to see the number of calories you hit each day while you appear to increase muscle mass while getting leaner (good work 👍).
> 
> I am assuming you are bulking at the moment?
> 
> oh, and sorry for hijacking your thread with my life story! 😂


I was religiously wearing a fitness tracker a few months ago but it started to irritate my wrist after a while. I’m going to buy a new one soon and use it 24/7 so I can monitor my RHR and get a rough idea of how many calories I’m burning during my cardio sessions. I know they’re not 100% accurate but it’s nice to get some data.
That sounds like a decent cycle. I used to do the same with big calorie restrictions during the week and a ‘cheat day’ over the weekend but I started overdoing it and binge eating thousands of calories. I do better with a steady and more consistent approach when cutting now. I lean up really quickly. Probably the highlight of my genetics. 
I’ve done the same on holiday. I think I gained 15-17lbs in 11 days when I did an all inclusive in Cancun. Felt awful by the end. Keep in mind I’m short with a small frame too, so it was a ridiculous amount of weight to gain in such a short time. 
Sounds like you’ll be back in peak condition in no time. I wouldn’t worry too much about losing muscle. It’s a lot more difficult than people think to lose muscle tissue while you’re on Test. Like almost impossible unless you’re in a ridiculously large deficit long term. People lose a bit of water/glycogen and lose a little bit of strength on their compounds as a result and convince themselves they’re losing lots of actual muscle, but it’s rarely the case. The water and glycogen returns quickly once the calories are increased. 
I’m quite surprised by how much my body is changing too, especially after having used PEDs for so long and my doses being fairly conservative right now. I think there’s still some element of muscle memory in there as I have been bigger previously. My training is really good, I must admit. And my diet is quite consistent now I’m out of the habit of inhaling brownies. But yes this is a small surplus right now.


----------



## Oioi

I use my garmin alone for daily calories etc but pair it with my chest HR monitor anytime I do any specific activity for better accuracy. 

I've never actually compared the chest strap to the watch accuracy wise.


----------



## DLTBB

Oioi said:


> I use my garmin alone for daily calories etc but pair it with my chest HR monitor anytime I do any specific activity for better accuracy.
> 
> I've never actually compared the chest strap to the watch accuracy wise.


I know Garmin watches are supposed to be good quality. I’ve heard good things about Whoop bands too. It’s a subscription service rather than buying the band outright. The UI looks pretty good, tons of data and stats on there. I’ll get one soon and I might even switch my cardio routine up so I’m doing something a little more engaging than steady state.


----------



## Oioi

DLTBB said:


> I know Garmin watches are supposed to be good quality. I’ve heard good things about Whoop bands too. It’s a subscription service rather than buying the band outright. The UI looks pretty good, tons of data and stats on there. I’ll get one soon and I might even switch my cardio routine up so I’m doing something a little more engaging than steady state.


I absolutely love my garmin. I got the forerunner 945. It does stuff I never new was useful and will track 99% of activities you might want metrics on. From a sports watch point of view its excellent, from a smartwatch aspect its quite basic compared to an iwatch. It will pair and recieve data from endless devices. I questioned spending £500 on a watch of this nature but I'd not go without now.

Also for lifting, granted this is a cheesy shyte feature for guys like us but it was creepily accurate at knowing what gym lift I was doing and even gave data on muscle groups used and training fatigue. It was a touch hit and miss but cool to see how TF it knew what I'd been training.


----------



## Oioi

Calorie consumption is slightly on the high side. I've eaten +500 for 5 weeks straight going by the watch and have gained more weight than I wanted so I have adjusted manually slightly


----------



## DLTBB

Oioi said:


> I absolutely love my garmin. I got the forerunner 945. It does stuff I never new was useful and will track 99% of activities you might want metrics on. From a sports watch point of view its excellent, from a smartwatch aspect its quite basic compared to an iwatch. It will pair and recieve data from endless devices. I questioned spending £500 on a watch of this nature but I'd not go without now.
> 
> Also for lifting, granted this is a cheesy shyte feature for guys like us but it was creepily accurate at knowing what gym lift I was doing and even gave data on muscle groups used and training fatigue. It was a touch hit and miss but cool to see how TF it knew what I'd been training.


Never heard of that feature before. Sounds interesting that.


----------



## DLTBB

*11th June

Creeping Death Week 4, Session 1 (Pull):*

30 minutes bike ride

30 minutes incline treadmill 140BPM
Single arm row 4 x 8
Chest supported row 3 x 10
Chin-up 4 x failure superset with pull over 4 x 8
Hyper extension 3 x 20
DB curl 4 x 8 (3 second negative)
Barbell curl 4 x 8 (10 seconds rest between sets)
Great pump again. 

I did abs separately before training as they’re not getting enough direct work in this CD routine. I hope John can forgive me. 

Heading out on my bike for a bit again and going to have dinner with family later. 

Colitis has been steady. Still in the bathroom way too often but don’t feel as if I’m at immediate risk of dying right now which is a welcome change.


----------



## 134633

DLTBB said:


> *11th June
> 
> Creeping Death Week 4, Session 1 (Pull):*
> 
> 30 minutes bike ride
> 
> 30 minutes incline treadmill 140BPM
> Single arm row 4 x 8
> Chest supported row 3 x 10
> Chin-up 4 x failure superset with pull over 4 x 8
> Hyper extension 3 x 20
> DB curl 4 x 8 (3 second negative)
> Barbell curl 4 x 8 (10 seconds rest between sets)
> Great pump again.
> 
> I did abs separately before training as they’re not getting enough direct work in this CD routine. I hope John can forgive me.
> 
> Heading out on my bike for a bit again and going to have dinner with family later.
> 
> Colitis has been steady. Still in the bathroom way too often but don’t feel as if I’m at immediate risk of dying right now which is a welcome change.
> View attachment 216309


Looking freaky mate.

One question, why are you in the forest all the time? 😅


----------



## DLTBB

JohnnyBiggerton1986 said:


> Looking freaky mate.
> 
> One question, why are you in the forest all the time? 😅


It’s outside the gym there’s a little spot to prop camera up and hit a couple of poses in decent lighting.


----------



## 134633

DLTBB said:


> It’s outside the gym there’s a little spot to prop camera up and hit a couple of poses in decent lighting.


Fair enough. Thought you might have been doing a Rambo and camping out 😅


----------



## Imperitive.Intel

Learning how a pro trains. This is gold. Will keep quite. Greatful to be here. Mate, could you post more about your diet? Like what you've been eating and stuff? I bet everyone could learn a thing or two. I understand if that's a lot of effort.


----------



## DLTBB

Imperitive.Intel said:


> Learning how a pro trains. This is gold. Will keep quite. Greatful to be here. Mate, could you post more about your diet? Like what you've been eating and stuff? I bet everyone could learn a thing or two. I understand if that's a lot of effort.


I’m not a pro or even an amateur. My diet won’t be any different from anybody else’s. Skyr and cereal, shakes with whey and frozen fruit, a couple of meat and rice meals and snacking on things like oats, granola, cereal/protein bars. I’m not doing anything radically different from anybody on here other than I’m quite consistent with it, have been using steroids for longer and have decent genetics.


----------



## Imperitive.Intel

I bet you're gonna be an IFBB Pro one day. Anyways I'll keep quite now, this is a serious thread. Not for noobs.


----------



## DLTBB

Imperitive.Intel said:


> Anyways I'll keep quite now, this is a serious thread. Not for noobs.


Cheers.


----------



## 134633

No magic formula, just hard graft and consistent diet.


----------



## DLTBB

JohnnyBiggerton1986 said:


> No magic formula, just hard graft and consistent diet.


Exactly. This and tons of PEDs over almost a decade.


----------



## 134633

DLTBB said:


> Exactly. This and tons of PEDs over almost a decade.


Well yeah, there is that😂


----------



## PaulNe

Looking good @DLTBB no **** brohomo. I know you're mostly about small doses to achieve your goals now but you must have had an experimental stage at some point where you pushed the doses. Out of curiosity what is the biggest cycle you've ever ran?


----------



## DLTBB

PaulNe said:


> Looking good @DLTBB no **** brohomo. I know you're mostly about small doses to achieve your goals now but you must have had an experimental stage at some point where you pushed the doses. Out of curiosity what is the biggest cycle you've ever ran?


Thanks. I can’t remember exactly cycles now as it’s been a few years, but I did 1g Test once, up to 700mg Tren briefly and experimented with some harsher orals like Superdrol and Anadrol. Probably used to max out at like 1.2-1.5g per week in total.


----------



## Oioi

DLTBB said:


> Thanks. I can’t remember exactly cycles now as it’s been a few years, but I did 1g Test once, up to 700mg Tren briefly and experimented with some harsher orals like Superdrol and Anadrol. Probably used to max out at like 1.2-1.5g per week in total.


Very inspirational to see that large dose dependency can be reversed


----------



## DLTBB

Oioi said:


> Very inspirational to see that large dose dependency can be reversed


I just went in at the deep end when I could’ve gained on much less. That’s why I always encourage people to start small and build up now I’ve seen you can get similar effects on less with less health issues.


----------



## Trenbaloney

I’ve been diagnosed with ulcerative colitis within the last year bro it ain’t nice at all, respect for keeping your physique I had to take 3 months out the gym before my diagnosis and lost pretty much everything.


----------



## 134633

Do the steroids help your condition guys? I read people take corticosteroids to treat it so I assume steroids would help.


----------



## DLTBB

Trenbaloney said:


> I’ve been diagnosed with ulcerative colitis within the last year bro it ain’t nice at all, respect for keeping your physique I had to take 3 months out the gym before my diagnosis and lost pretty much everything.


Thanks. I think continuing to train has been the thing which has kept me sane throughout. I’d have probably jumped off a bridge having to deal with this without having the gym to keep my head right. It’s an awful condition to have. Especially pre diagnosis where you’re in limbo with no medication.


----------



## DLTBB

JohnnyBiggerton1986 said:


> Do the steroids help your condition guys? I read people take corticosteroids to treat it so I assume steroids would help.


Nah, the reason corticosteroids are supposed to help is because they stop your immune system from working. It’s the immune system going haywire and causing tons of swelling and ulcers in the bowel which causes the condition. Your body convinced itself it’s got an infection and your immune system produces tons of white blood cells there which cause the inflammation and swelling etc. so the corticosteroids stop that supposedly. Didn’t work for me though - just side effects.


----------



## Trenbaloney

JohnnyBiggerton1986 said:


> Do the steroids help your condition guys? I read people take corticosteroids to treat it so I assume steroids would help.


For me I would say the only thing that affects it would be tren and orals but not in a good way 😅

I was a ****ing idiot who just attributed shitting 10x a day to eating 5k cals a day and so much protein coupled with tren stomach sides but then I started filling the toilet bowl with blood and clots none stop and crazy fatigue. 

stress seems to be the biggest cause for me, surprised your doctors gave you prednisone without seeing a specialist as that’s usually used to bring moderate-severe flares under control. Had to wait 5 months during covid for a colonoscopy for diagnosis til they would give me anything even with me having to go to a&e twice. 

Good read anyway mate I’m honestly blown away by your progress more so with this condition 👍


----------



## DLTBB

Trenbaloney said:


> For me I would say the only thing that affects it would be tren and orals but not in a good way 😅
> 
> I was a ****ing idiot who just attributed shitting 10x a day to eating 5k cals a day and so much protein coupled with tren stomach sides but then I started filling the toilet bowl with blood and clots none stop and crazy fatigue.
> 
> stress seems to be the biggest cause for me, surprised your doctors gave you prednisone without seeing a specialist as that’s usually used to bring moderate-severe flares under control. Had to wait 5 months during covid for a colonoscopy for diagnosis til they would give me anything even with me having to go to a&e twice.
> 
> Good read anyway mate I’m honestly blown away by your progress more so with this condition 👍


I feel your pain mate. My fatigue has cleared slightly now I have some iron in my system. I’m coming up to 3 months without an appointment now and I’m marked as urgent! Hopefully I get one soon. What medication are you on now? Yeah I’m happy with my progress but I always wonder how much further along I’d be if I was 100% healthy.


----------



## DLTBB

Veins getting ridiculous now. This is just sat curling one out at rest.


----------



## 134633

DLTBB said:


> I feel your pain mate. My fatigue has cleared slightly now I have some iron in my system. I’m coming up to 3 months without an appointment now and I’m marked as urgent! Hopefully I get one soon. What medication are you on now? Yeah I’m happy with my progress but I always wonder how much further along I’d be if I was 100% healthy.


Maybe you wouldn’t have the impetus to do better because you wouldn’t have the adversity to conquer


----------



## 134633

DLTBB said:


> View attachment 216389
> 
> Veins getting ridiculous now. This is just sat curling one out at rest.


really needed to know the context of the photo 😅 💩


----------



## DLTBB

JohnnyBiggerton1986 said:


> really needed to know the context of the photo 😅 💩


Basically sat on the throne curling my 11th out for the day and thought Jesus my legs look veiny, let’s take a picture for UK-M.


----------



## Trenbaloney

DLTBB said:


> I feel your pain mate. My fatigue has cleared slightly now I have some iron in my system. I’m coming up to 3 months without an appointment now and I’m marked as urgent! Hopefully I get one soon. What medication are you on now? Yeah I’m happy with my progress but I always wonder how much further along I’d be if I was 100% healthy.


I’m pretty much in remission at the moment mate just 1g mesalazine suppository every night and a probiotic. I always wonder the same as well in regards to progress. I’d had the issues for a few years on and off before I did anything about it. 

If I was you I’d get on to your hospitals colonoscopy department I was in a similar boat to you where I’d waited 5 months and heard absolutely nothing managed to get a cancellation for an appointment 3 days later. The laxative will be a fun experience for you I’m sure 😂. 

This is where I was at just before I had to take some time off 297-C2-E4-A-4447-48-F0-B490-4541-CE15-C310 started back up 3 weeks ago on 200 test 200 tren, I’d forgotten how it feels to train without feeling like shit 24/7

will keep an eye on this topic to see how you get on 👍


----------



## DLTBB

Trenbaloney said:


> I’m pretty much in remission at the moment mate just 1g mesalazine suppository every night and a probiotic. I always wonder the same as well in regards to progress. I’d had the issues for a few years on and off before I did anything about it.
> 
> If I was you I’d get on to your hospitals colonoscopy department I was in a similar boat to you where I’d waited 5 months and heard absolutely nothing managed to get a cancellation for an appointment 3 days later. The laxative will be a fun experience for you I’m sure 😂.
> 
> This is where I was at just before I had to take some time off 297-C2-E4-A-4447-48-F0-B490-4541-CE15-C310 started back up 3 weeks ago on 200 test 200 tren, I’d forgotten how it feels to train without feeling like shit 24/7
> 
> will keep an eye on this topic to see how you get on 👍


I will get on to them tomorrow morning and see if I have any success mate. Thanks for that. You looked sick man. Hopefully you’re back there soon and good to hear you’ve got it all under control!


----------



## Oioi

Strangely I've also taken some unusual leg pump pics on the shytter. Maybe it's a thing


----------



## Alex12340

Trenbaloney said:


> I’m pretty much in remission at the moment mate just 1g mesalazine suppository every night and a probiotic. I always wonder the same as well in regards to progress. I’d had the issues for a few years on and off before I did anything about it.
> 
> If I was you I’d get on to your hospitals colonoscopy department I was in a similar boat to you where I’d waited 5 months and heard absolutely nothing managed to get a cancellation for an appointment 3 days later. The laxative will be a fun experience for you I’m sure 😂.
> 
> This is where I was at just before I had to take some time off 297-C2-E4-A-4447-48-F0-B490-4541-CE15-C310 started back up 3 weeks ago on 200 test 200 tren, I’d forgotten how it feels to train without feeling like shit 24/7
> 
> will keep an eye on this topic to see how you get on 👍


I was in the same boat waiting months for appointments while symptoms were only getting worse  , It must be nice only taking 1g mezavant, I’m still chucking down 3.6g with prednisolone and going back downhill not towards remission.


----------



## 134633

Three of you with the same thing? This must be rather common then


----------



## DLTBB

JohnnyBiggerton1986 said:


> Three of you with the same thing? This must be rather common then


That dude Felix with the log on here sounds like he has symptoms at the moment too. I don’t hear of many people having it IRL though.


----------



## Trenbaloney

Alex12340 said:


> I was in the same boat waiting months for appointments while symptoms were only getting worse  , It must be nice only taking 1g mezavant, I’m still chucking down 3.6g with prednisolone and going back downhill not towards remission.


Haha good luck bro I know how it can be when nothing is helping. A month off work doing **** all everyday except relaxing with the mrs walking the dogs worked better than any drugs ever have. 

@DLTBB what’s your opinion on synergistic effect of muscle memory and gear when being out for a few months? Been trying to find some info online but most forums are full of idiots. Looking at your progress you seemed to of rebounded really fast without adding any noticeable fat.


----------



## DLTBB

Trenbaloney said:


> Haha good luck bro I know how it can be when nothing is helping. A month off work doing **** all everyday except relaxing with the mrs walking the dogs worked better than any drugs ever have.
> 
> @DLTBB what’s your opinion on synergistic effect of muscle memory and gear when being out for a few months? Been trying to find some info online but most forums are full of idiots. Looking at your progress you seemed to of rebounded really fast without adding any noticeable fat.


It’s definitely a thing but no idea how to quantify it. Another lad called Ellis Ben did the same thing on here a few years ago and got bigger and leaner really quickly after a long lay off. He had a log which you might be able to find using the search function.


----------



## DLTBB

*12th June

Creeping Death Week 4, Session 2 (Pu):*

30 minutes bike ride

Slight incline DB press 4 x 8 (110lbs)
Incline barbell press 3 x 6
Hex press 1 x cluster set
Machine fly 3 x 10 (30 second hold in stretch final rep)
Bent over DB swing 4 x 30
Seated DB press 4 x 8
DB skull crusher 4 x 10
Seated overhead DB extension 4 x 10
Got it done. Symptoms have been worse the last couple of days but doing my best to get the food in. I reckon the stress from my Mrs being away and having to look after everything in the house has made things worse. I’ve put a ban on any nose-related talk with her. Sick of hearing about it TBH. As I’m sure you fellas are. 

Going to cook a nice meal when I’m home. Been living on convenience foods the last few days. Microwave meals and whatnot. Not ideal. Going to marinate a load of chicken breasts and throw them in the Air Fryer, should last me a good few meals and take the thought out of preparing meals.

Calves look like twigs but y’all know they’re decent.


----------



## UK2USA

DLTBB said:


> *12th June
> 
> Creeping Death Week 4, Session 2 (Pu):*
> 
> 30 minutes bike ride
> 
> Slight incline DB press 4 x 8 (110lbs)
> Incline barbell press 3 x 6
> Hex press 1 x cluster set
> Machine fly 3 x 10 (30 second hold in stretch final rep)
> Bent over DB swing 4 x 30
> Seated DB press 4 x 8
> DB skull crusher 4 x 10
> Seated overhead DB extension 4 x 10
> Got it done. Symptoms have been worse the last couple of days but doing my best to get the food in. I reckon the stress from my Mrs being away and having to look after everything in the house has made things worse. I’ve put a ban on any nose-related talk with her. Sick of hearing about it TBH. As I’m sure you fellas are.
> 
> Going to cook a nice meal when I’m home. Been living on convenience foods the last few days. Microwave meals and whatnot. Not ideal. Going to marinate a load of chicken breasts and throw them in the Air Fryer, should last me a good few meals and take the thought out of preparing meals.
> 
> Calves look like twigs but y’all know they’re decent.
> View attachment 216390


Delts are amazing bro!


----------



## Oioi

Trenbaloney said:


> Haha good luck bro I know how it can be when nothing is helping. A month off work doing **** all everyday except relaxing with the mrs walking the dogs worked better than any drugs ever have.
> 
> @DLTBB what’s your opinion on synergistic effect of muscle memory and gear when being out for a few months? Been trying to find some info online but most forums are full of idiots. Looking at your progress you seemed to of rebounded really fast without adding any noticeable fat.


I had 5 years off, didn't take me long or much effort to get back to where I was. I trained hard but it wasn't the long grind like the first time.


----------



## DLTBB

Called the hospital trying to chase up this referral to a specialist and the secretary said the queue at the moment is 64 weeks for regular and 6 months for 'urgent' - what a joke that is.


----------



## Alex12340

DLTBB said:


> Called the hospital trying to chase up this referral to a specialist and the secretary said the queue at the moment is 64 weeks for regular and 6 months for 'urgent' - what a joke that is.


If things get bad the only option is A&E mate. The amount of times i had to wait in there to even get a gastro appointment referral in the first place was stupid. I dont understand it as colitis is one of those conditions that can switch very quickly and fck you over but thats the NHS for you.


----------



## UK2USA

DLTBB said:


> Called the hospital trying to chase up this referral to a specialist and the secretary said the queue at the moment is 64 weeks for regular and 6 months for 'urgent' - what a joke that is.


That's outrageous mate. I fully realize our healthcare system is a for-profit business for the most part (excluding county hospitals which are essentially free and treat anyone and are more akin to the UK system) but you never have to wait around. I have had cancer, kidney faikure, lung disease and a knee replacement to mention a few, and the longest I have ever waited for a procedure for anything was 2 weeks for knee replacement surgery - saw the Ortho and was in surgery in literally 2 weeks. Cancer diagnosis and getting my first radiation and chemo about the same thing. I'm amazed people haven't rioted over that sh1t, they find money for all kinds of crap in countries far and wide, and pay out tons of money to illegals and lazy non-working sods, but healthcare?


----------



## DLTBB

UK2USA said:


> That's outrageous mate. I fully realize our healthcare system is a for-profit business for the most part (excluding county hospitals which are essentially free and treat anyone and are more akin to the UK system) but you never have to wait around. I have had cancer, kidney faikure, lung disease and a knee replacement to mention a few, and the longest I have ever waited for a procedure for anything was 2 weeks for knee replacement surgery - saw the Ortho and was in surgery in miterally 2 weeks. Cancer diagnosis and getting my first radiation and chemo about the same thing. I'm amazed people haven't rioted over that sh1t, they find money for all kinds of crap in countries far and wide, and pay out tons of money to illegals and lazy non-working sods, but healthcare?


Madness ain’t it. I think COVID played a big part but even so, that was ages ago.


----------



## UK2USA

DLTBB said:


> Madness ain’t it. I think COVID played a big part but even so, that was ages ago.


I think Covid and the war between Russia and Ukraine are just convenient excuses. Petrol prices over here have skyrocked and the fact that Biden shut down the Keystone pipeline on his first day in office, stopped oil production on all Federal land and severely limited new oil leases of course has nothing to do with it - it's Covid and Russia. We went from energy independence and an exporter to buying fuel from abroad because we hardly produce any of our own because Biden shut it down to keep the green nuts happy.....But it's Russia.


----------



## DLTBB

*13th June


Creeping Death Week 4, Session 3 (Legs):*


30 minutes bike ride
Leg curl 12, 10, 8, 6
Barbell squat 3 x 8
Hack squat 2 x 10, 1 x drop set
Leg extension 1 x cluster set
Stiff leg dead 3 x 10
Standing calf raise 6 x 8
Wasn’t feeling it today. Didn’t have much of an appetite today and must not have had enough food in my system to fuel the workout because I felt weak, tired and the pump wasn’t anywhere near as good as usual. 

It happens though and I have to accept it and get on to the next one as normal tomorrow. Got the barber coming round shortly to give me a cut. Feel homeless at the moment so it’s well needed. I’ve got a stye at the moment which is really irritating my eye and causing some swelling. Any old remedies to cure ‘em? Other than the old gold ring bollocks. 

Have some GH coming to try out shortly. I believe it’s called Optitropin (or similar). Supposed to have good reviews so I’ll give it a whirl and let you know how I get on. Been several years since I used GH - Ansomone 40IU kits. Wasn’t practical financially after the police seized every penny I had, as you can imagine. 

Got to be real with you here, fellas. My mental health hasn’t been the best this last couple of weeks! I think it’s a combination of things - I’m not enjoying my job as much as I’d like to be, I’m in limbo regarding my health and I haven’t particularly enjoyed being home alone while my Mrs has been gone (must be getting prison vibes). I’ve taken note of it all and will try addressing it before I end up going off the rails. Applying for jobs that will act as a step up from current role, chasing up an appointment with a specialist and Mrs is back soon - hopefully feeling good again soon chaps. Will keep myself busy in the meantime.

My lower legs look like absolute ham joints here don’t they?


http://imgur.com/a/bn32BHz


----------



## DarkKnight

DLTBB said:


> *13th June
> 
> 
> Creeping Death Week 4, Session 3 (Legs):*
> 
> 
> 30 minutes bike ride
> Leg curl 12, 10, 8, 6
> Barbell squat 3 x 8
> Hack squat 2 x 10, 1 x drop set
> Leg extension 1 x cluster set
> Stiff leg dead 3 x 10
> Standing calf raise 6 x 8
> Wasn’t feeling it today. Didn’t have much of an appetite today and must not have had enough food in my system to fuel the workout because I felt weak, tired and the pump wasn’t anywhere near as good as usual.
> 
> It happens though and I have to accept it and get on to the next one as normal tomorrow. Got the barber coming round shortly to give me a cut. Feel homeless at the moment so it’s well needed. I’ve got a stye at the moment which is really irritating my eye and causing some swelling. Any old remedies to cure ‘em? Other than the old gold ring bollocks.
> 
> Have some GH coming to try out shortly. I believe it’s called Optitropin (or similar). Supposed to have good reviews so I’ll give it a whirl and let you know how I get on. Been several years since I used GH - Ansomone 40IU kits. Wasn’t practical financially after the police seized every penny I had, as you can imagine.
> 
> Got to be real with you here, fellas. My mental health hasn’t been the best this last couple of weeks! I think it’s a combination of things - I’m not enjoying my job as much as I’d like to be, I’m in limbo regarding my health and I haven’t particularly enjoyed being home alone while my Mrs has been gone (must be getting prison vibes). I’ve taken note of it all and will try addressing it before I end up going off the rails. Applying for jobs that will act as a step up from current role, chasing up an appointment with a specialist and Mrs is back soon - hopefully feeling good again soon chaps. Will keep myself busy in the meantime.
> 
> My lower legs look like absolute ham joints here don’t they?
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/bn32BHz


Keep your chin(s) up lad. Could be a lot lot worse couldn’t it 

Remind yourself that you’re now practically a free man, have an awesome physique, a nice bird (minus the battered nose) and are on the way back up in life

You should really push the coaching business and watch the dollars roll in

Have you changed anything recently AAS wise? Don’t forget these are powerful hormones we Fook about with, so it’s normal to yo yo a bit with mental health

Never hurts to remind ourselves that there is people out there what would love to be in our shoes


----------



## DLTBB

DarkKnight said:


> Keep your chin(s) up lad. Could be a lot lot worse couldn’t it
> 
> Remind yourself that you’re now practically a free man, have an awesome physique, a nice bird (minus the battered nose) and are on the way back up in life
> 
> You should really push the coaching business and watch the dollars roll in
> 
> Have you changed anything recently AAS wise? Don’t forget these are powerful hormones we Fook about with, so it’s normal to yo yo a bit with mental health
> 
> Never hurts to remind ourselves that there is people out there what would love to be in our shoes


Check you out! Being pleasant. Legit man. I’m getting there aren’t I! I will push the coaching some more going forward. I will record and write some good engaging content when I have some time and use that to entice would-be customers. Not really TBH man. I’m only running a baby cycle in the grand scheme of things. Very true. I have it good compared to what I did so I will man up and stop whining.


----------



## DLTBB

One for @DarkKnight


----------



## DarkKnight

DLTBB said:


> Check you out! Being pleasant. Legit man. I’m getting there aren’t I! I will push the coaching some more going forward. I will record and write some good engaging content when I have some time and use that to entice would-be customers. Not really TBH man. I’m only running a baby cycle in the grand scheme of things. Very true. I have it good compared to what I did so I will man up and stop whining.


You’re one of the few members on here that I think is decent and not a complete helmet so I don’t mind giving a bit of life coaching when I see a good geezer in need know what I mean 

Don’t be fooled though I’d still take your head off if you overstepped the mark 💪🏻


----------



## DarkKnight

DLTBB said:


> One for @DarkKnight
> View attachment 216426


Nice piece lad

No hom0


----------



## DLTBB

DarkKnight said:


> Don’t be fooled though I’d still take your head off if you overstepped the mark


Goes without saying mate. Naturally.


----------



## DLTBB

No training tonight. Doing some climbing with a few friends. The main guy I done it with has been on holiday so it's been a couple of weeks since I've been. Probably back to square one with it. Going to be a bit more careful this time as my forearm hurt for a week or so last time. Don't want to pick up any injuries that screw with my training or I'll be depressed. Will post some videos if I manage to do anything respectable (unlikely).


----------



## Oioi

2-3 foot moves to every arm move 😉 making an effort to keep your hips and body close to the wall will help also.


----------



## DLTBB

Oioi said:


> 2-3 foot moves to every arm move 😉 making an effort to keep your hips and body close to the wall will help also.


Legit. I do try to consider things like this but once I start climbing, any rational thought/technique goes out of the window and I start trying to brute force my way up with pure forearm strength.


----------



## DLTBB

One more day off training as my girlfriend is home at around half 4 as I finish work and I said I'd spend some time with her. Off work on Thursday and Friday so will get some good sessions in then and over the weekend. Ordered some dessert from Deliveroo last night, spent about £18 on some cookie dough and a slice of cake. Complete rip-off and was average at best. Not worth the money and made me feel sick! Clean eating today. Going to have some Huel for breakfast shortly.


----------



## DLTBB

Calves ft. my slippers and vape (Vimto flavour @albatross)


----------



## albatross

Why is there a disembodied head on the bed?


----------



## DLTBB

*15th June

Creeping Death Week 4, Session 4 (Pull - Pump):*
(30 seconds rest in between sets)

30 minutes bike ride
Single arm row 4 x 10
Straight arm push down 4 x 8 superset with Chin-up 4 x failure
Prone shrug 4 x 12
Rope crunch 4 x failure
Preacher curl 4 x 8
Hammer curl 4 x 12
Managed to sneak a quick session in in between calls/meetings at work which I'm happy with. The pump days call for short rests between sets anyway so it was absolutely fine. Had a bit of a headache during the session but I think I might be a bit dehydrated so I'm going to load up on water shortly.

Went single arm for the straight arm push-downs and it made a big difference with pumping the lats.

Cleaning the house and then meeting my Mrs from the airport in a couple of hours. She's gagging for a Chinese takeaway tonight apparently so it looks like it's an MSG saturated meal for me tonight. Tasty though.

In for Push - Pump tomorrow.


----------



## DLTBB

Gym just added this which makes benching without a training partner a bit more appealing.


----------



## DLTBB

My Mrs is back and looks absolutely sound. Very slight yellow bruising on the bridge and a couple of stitches in between the nostrils. Says she’s happy with it now. I can rest easy now knowing she won’t frantically zoom in to her nose and insist I delete the photo any time we have our picture taken.


----------



## DarkKnight

DLTBB said:


> My Mrs is back and looks absolutely sound. Very slight yellow bruising on the bridge and a couple of stitches in between the nostrils. Says she’s happy with it now. I can rest easy now knowing she won’t frantically zoom in to her nose and insist I delete the photo any time we have our picture taken.


Don’t eat too much Chinese as you’ll need to be munching on her pasty later on lad

It’ll do you the world of good too, I can tell when a man is sexually frustrated. No h0m0 obviously

You’ll be a new man in the morning


----------



## Oioi

DLTBB said:


> Gym just added this which makes benching without a training partner a bit more appealing.
> View attachment 216473


What I'd do for a Bench with supports instead of danger benching weekly


----------



## DLTBB

DarkKnight said:


> Don’t eat too much Chinese as you’ll need to be munching on her pasty later on lad
> 
> It’ll do you the world of good too, I can tell when a man is sexually frustrated. No h0m0 obviously
> 
> You’ll be a new man in the morning


Going to try to nut in her before eating it I reckon.


----------



## DarkKnight

DLTBB said:


> Going to try to nut in her before eating it I reckon.


Good fookin thinkin lad 

Smart guy


----------



## DLTBB

Just smashed the life out of it @DarkKnight. Was on the couch watching Love Island on catch up (forgive me) and she started massaging my foot and then started sucking my toes (felt good man). Gave her a good munching while giving her 2 in the pink and 1 in the stink and then hammered her for a good 3 minutes straight and planted my seed. Felt lovely man.


----------



## DLTBB

I took 5mg Cialis earlier on FYI.


----------



## DarkKnight

DLTBB said:


> hammered her for a good 3 minutes


No one likes a show off bro


----------



## DLTBB

*16th June

Creeping Death Week 4, Session 5 (Push - Pump):*

(60 seconds rest in between sets unless specified otherwise)

*Cardio Work:*

30 minutes outdoor cycling - Lovely weather again, going to start working on my tan
30 minutes treadmill at maximum incline (Heart rate consistently between 135 and 145 beats per minute)
*Push Session:*

Pin press - Wasn’t in programmed session but wanted to try the new equipment. Pins set up 1.5 inches above chest level. Come down to a pause and reset with each rep. 6 working sets. Worked up to triples at 160KG (355lbs). This replaced Flat DB press. Longer rests in between sets here of course as we used heavier working sets than planned). Never used this before but think it would be excellent to help improve bench strength. 
Pec minor dip 4 x 8 superset with dip (weighted) 4 x 12 - 80lbs added to regular dips. Pec minor dips are another new one for me but great pump. Working weight of regular dips dropped due to super-setting and fatigue from pin press (worked up to +150lbs by the end of PPL albeit only for 1 x 6). No lockout on regular dips, constant tension throughout. 
Lateral DB raise 4 x 8 superset with bent over DB swing 4 x 12 - Heavier weight/less reps per set than previous weeks. Worked up to 40lbs DB’s for laterals with strict form and slow negatives. 
Pronated kickback 4 x 10 - Opted for cable version as I didn’t get much from DB. Good pump on cable. 
Lying EZ bar extension 4 x 12 - focused mainly on emphasising the stretch here at previous exercise was mainly focused on flexing my triceps hard. 
Great session overall! Slept in ‘til like 12:30PM as me and the Mrs were belting out songs on the karaoke until 2:30AM. Felt refreshed when I woke up. Have Thurs/Fri booked off and then the full weekend ahead of me before I have to think about work again. Buzzing. 

Happy with some of the sets I worked up to on the pin press considering I’m lean and light and don’t work in lower rep ranges. I’m going to start including them more often to improve my pressing as I think it’ll help to add some thickness to my chest, which it’s really lacking. 

Condition has dropped off slightly this last week or two from too many loose days on my diet. Nothing drastic but have a little film of water on my abs which I didn’t have previously. Will take note and start tightening things up.


----------



## Oioi

What do you weigh now? Apologies if I missed it recently. 

Every time I see your 30 min bike ride I wonder how you can get off the bike so quickly in such nice weather. I'd end up out for hours steadily if I wasn't so tired recently. 

Great journal as always


----------



## Imperitive.Intel

DLTBB said:


> *16th June
> 
> Creeping Death Week 4, Session 5 (Push - Pump):*
> 
> (60 seconds rest in between sets unless specified otherwise)
> 
> *Cardio Work:*
> 
> 30 minutes outdoor cycling - Lovely weather again, going to start working on my tan
> 30 minutes treadmill at maximum incline (Heart rate consistently between 135 and 145 beats per minute)
> *Push Session:*
> 
> Pin press - Wasn’t in programmed session but wanted to try the new equipment. Pins set up 1.5 inches above chest level. Come down to a pause and reset with each rep. 6 working sets. Worked up to triples at 160KG (355lbs). This replaced Flat DB press. Longer rests in between sets here of course as we used heavier working sets than planned). Never used this before but think it would be excellent to help improve bench strength.
> Pec minor dip 4 x 8 superset with dip (weighted) 4 x 12 - 80lbs added to regular dips. Pec minor dips are another new one for me but great pump. Working weight of regular dips dropped due to super-setting and fatigue from pin press (worked up to +150lbs by the end of PPL albeit only for 1 x 6). No lockout on regular dips, constant tension throughout.
> Lateral DB raise 4 x 8 superset with bent over DB swing 4 x 12 - Heavier weight/less reps per set than previous weeks. Worked up to 40lbs DB’s for laterals with strict form and slow negatives.
> Pronated kickback 4 x 10 - Opted for cable version as I didn’t get much from DB. Good pump on cable.
> Lying EZ bar extension 4 x 12 - focused mainly on emphasising the stretch here at previous exercise was mainly focused on flexing my triceps hard.
> Great session overall! Slept in ‘til like 12:30PM as me and the Mrs were belting out songs on the karaoke until 2:30AM. Felt refreshed when I woke up. Have Thurs/Fri booked off and then the full weekend ahead of me before I have to think about work again. Buzzing.
> 
> Happy with some of the sets I worked up to on the pin press considering I’m lean and light and don’t work in lower rep ranges. I’m going to start including them more often to improve my pressing as I think it’ll help to add some thickness to my chest, which it’s really lacking.
> 
> Condition has dropped off slightly this last week or two from too many loose days on my diet. Nothing drastic but have a little film of water on my abs which I didn’t have previously. Will take note and start tightening things up.
> View attachment 216528


_Raises hand_  

Sir, do you train rear delts specifically?


----------



## DLTBB

Oioi said:


> What do you weigh now? Apologies if I missed it recently.
> 
> Every time I see your 30 min bike ride I wonder how you can get off the bike so quickly in such nice weather. I'd end up out for hours steadily if I wasn't so tired recently.
> 
> Great journal as always


I weighed 176 last time. I’ve avoided stepping on the scales this week because I don’t want to get discouraged if I’ve suddenly jumped up due to my diet being quite poor! I know, I’m due out on a longer ride soon. Need to take advantage of the weather and go on a nice scenic ride.


----------



## DLTBB

Imperitive.Intel said:


> _Raises hand_
> 
> Sir, do you train rear delts specifically?


Only 4 sets a week or so. This routine includes the bent over DB swings for rears. They’ve always popped quite well, even when I wasn’t hitting them specifically. Genetics IMO.


----------



## DLTBB




----------



## UK2USA

DLTBB said:


> View attachment 216539


Humus?


----------



## DLTBB

UK2USA said:


> Humus?


Yes sir. Chicken and salad on a flatbread with hummus and tzatziki.


----------



## UK2USA

DLTBB said:


> Yes sir. Chicken and salad on a flatbread with hummus and tzatziki.


Nice


----------



## DLTBB

*17th June

Creeping Death Week 4, Session 6 (Legs - Pump):*

(60 seconds rest in between sets unless specified otherwise)

*Cardio Work:*

30 minutes outdoor cycling - Gorgeous weather again!
*Legs Session:*

Lying leg curl 12, 10, 8, 6 - Routine asked for seated leg curl but there isn’t a seated machine in this gym so went for lying instead. Slow negatives and a brief pause at the bottom of each rep. 
Leg press 4 x 10 superset with walking DB lunge 4 x 8 each leg - Plenty of warm-up sets on leg press to establish a working weight which is becoming difficult by rep 10. Walking lunges killer in 27 degree heat!
Seated calf raise 6 x 15 - Held the final rep of each set in the stretch position for 10 seconds. Used the Hammer Strength machine here as I feel much more calf engagement than the other seater calf machine we have. 
That’s it for today. Surprisingly low volume for this routine but it’s all John included and I don’t want to be adding in extra things as there is probably some logic in this session being lower volume. Maybe the sessions are ramped up and become more difficult in week 5. 

As mentioned above, it’s a beautiful day today. My Mrs has been filling the paddling pool up in the back garden. Going to get some nice food in from Tesco and spend the day outside in the sun. Hopefully get a bit of a tan. 

Quick video of pump, vascularity through the roof due to the heat today. 


http://imgur.com/a/VFhWsqk


----------



## Oioi

DLTBB said:


> *17th June
> 
> Creeping Death Week 4, Session 6 (Legs - Pump):*
> 
> (60 seconds rest in between sets unless specified otherwise)
> 
> *Cardio Work:*
> 
> 30 minutes outdoor cycling - Gorgeous weather again!
> *Legs Session:*
> 
> Lying leg curl 12, 10, 8, 6 - Routine asked for seated leg curl but there isn’t a seated machine in this gym so went for lying instead. Slow negatives and a brief pause at the bottom of each rep.
> Leg press 4 x 10 superset with walking DB lunge 4 x 8 each leg - Plenty of warm-up sets on leg press to establish a working weight which is becoming difficult by rep 10. Walking lunges killer in 27 degree heat!
> Seated calf raise 6 x 15 - Held the final rep of each set in the stretch position for 10 seconds. Used the Hammer Strength machine here as I feel much more calf engagement than the other seater calf machine we have.
> That’s it for today. Surprisingly low volume for this routine but it’s all John included and I don’t want to be adding in extra things as there is probably some logic in this session being lower volume. Maybe the sessions are ramped up and become more difficult in week 5.
> 
> As mentioned above, it’s a beautiful day today. My Mrs has been filling the paddling pool up in the back garden. Going to get some nice food in from Tesco and spend the day outside in the sun. Hopefully get a bit of a tan.
> 
> Quick video of pump, vascularity through the roof due to the heat today.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/VFhWsqk


I want those little sideways lines. Looking good


----------



## DarkKnight

DLTBB said:


> *17th June
> 
> Creeping Death Week 4, Session 6 (Legs - Pump):*
> 
> (60 seconds rest in between sets unless specified otherwise)
> 
> *Cardio Work:*
> 
> 30 minutes outdoor cycling - Gorgeous weather again!
> *Legs Session:*
> 
> Lying leg curl 12, 10, 8, 6 - Routine asked for seated leg curl but there isn’t a seated machine in this gym so went for lying instead. Slow negatives and a brief pause at the bottom of each rep.
> Leg press 4 x 10 superset with walking DB lunge 4 x 8 each leg - Plenty of warm-up sets on leg press to establish a working weight which is becoming difficult by rep 10. Walking lunges killer in 27 degree heat!
> Seated calf raise 6 x 15 - Held the final rep of each set in the stretch position for 10 seconds. Used the Hammer Strength machine here as I feel much more calf engagement than the other seater calf machine we have.
> That’s it for today. Surprisingly low volume for this routine but it’s all John included and I don’t want to be adding in extra things as there is probably some logic in this session being lower volume. Maybe the sessions are ramped up and become more difficult in week 5.
> 
> As mentioned above, it’s a beautiful day today. My Mrs has been filling the paddling pool up in the back garden. Going to get some nice food in from Tesco and spend the day outside in the sun. Hopefully get a bit of a tan.
> 
> Quick video of pump, vascularity through the roof due to the heat today.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/VFhWsqk


Sexy


----------



## DLTBB

Oioi said:


> I want those little sideways lines. Looking good


Probably get them when you get down towards 10% body fat. Striations in the quad. Mine are visible at like 12-15%. Just genetics I reckon!


----------



## DLTBB

DarkKnight said:


> Sexy


Thank you. Just smashed the Mrs again FYI.


----------



## DLTBB

Spent some time in the sun. Had a blow-up bed in the back garden and a little paddling pool. The water was too cold to really sit down in it TBH, but was still nice. Fell asleep for a while but had to come back inside because I could feel myself burning. Got 2 cans of pre-mixed Long Island Iced Tea (GOAT cocktail in my opinion) and a pizza to throw in the oven. Going to watch some TV and drink the cans. My alcohol tolerance will be almost nonexistent so even 2 should mellow me out. Will be putting a small order in so I have everything on hand that I require for a small competition prep cycle shortly. Whether I end up competing or not isn’t 100% certain yet as I’m still having some days where I’m crapping through the eye of a needle over a dozen times, but either way I’ll run that kind of cycle at some point in the not so distant future as it’ll allow me to get some good footage for Instagram and maybe take advantage of a free photoshoot with one of my in-the-closet Instagram followers. I figure having profession quality images of my physique looking completely dialled in will be useful going forward to use on a website or w/e. Tomorrow is Pull. May come slightly off plan and attempt a pull-up record. I’d like to hit 40+ in a set.


----------



## Brian Multigym

The little paddling pool is the little guy's isn't it, talking of which, I noted he was trying to steal your limelight in a few recent photos, he's there in the background! 👍


----------



## DLTBB

*18th June

Creeping Death Week 5, Session 1 (Push):

Cardio Work:*

N/A - Training with a friend on limited time so had to miss cardio
*Push Session:*

Machine press 3 x 8 - Used a Primal plate-loaded incline. Excellent piece of kit and great contraction. 
Pin press 5 x 5 - Worked up to 160KG for top set. My mate couldn’t go above 70KG because his weakest point is the bottom of the press and he couldn’t use his usual chest bounce to generate momentum. 
Dips 3 x 8 superset with Pec-deck fly 3 x 8 - Routine recommended stretch push-ups but there was no kit to accommodate so subbed in Pec-deck fly. 
Cage press 4 x 8 - Concentrating on being explosive. 
Machine rear delt fly 4 x 15 - 1 second contraction with each rep. Excellent pump. 
Triceps push-down 4 x 12 - used rope attachment. 
DB overhead extension 4 x 10 - emphasis on deep stretch and held for a second with each rep. 
Had a pull session scheduled but my mate messaged me this morning asking if I wanted to train with him and said he was due a chest and tricep session, so opted for push instead. Will do pull tomorrow. 

Tried out a new gym nearby called Strength Collective. It’s on the smaller side but all of the gym is brand new Primal gear. Some great kit in there. Think I will pop in every so often to mix it up as there’s plenty of kit you don’t really see in other gyms round here and you can pay in for one-off sessions at a fiver a go. Definitely worth it. The lighting is really good in there too. 

Mrs feels terrible today following her operation. Really lethargic and irritable. I’ll be staying out of harms way and visiting my family for a bit I think.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Biggest shoulders I've ever seen mate, no joke either! 💪💯

Edited - And arms! 💪💯


----------



## DLTBB

In motion.


http://imgur.com/a/TIAuUGH


----------



## UK2USA

DLTBB said:


> In motion.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/TIAuUGH


Delts are amazing mate.


----------



## DLTBB

*19th June

Creeping Death Week 5, Session 2 (Pull):

Cardio Work:*

45 minute outdoor cycle
*Core:*

Hanging leg raise 4 x 25
Decline sit-up 4 x 20
*Pull Session:*

Meadows row 4 x 8 - These are now included in pull sessions for weeks 5, 6, 7 and 8 and will replace one arm DB/barbell row. I prefer them. 
Rack pull 5 x 5 - Pulling from mid-shin area. Keeping back very tight throughout. 
Straight arm push-down 4 x 8 superset with pull-over 4 x 8 - Went single arm on straight arm push-down again as I feel much better contraction in lats. 
Face pull 2 x 12 - Used dual D handles. 
EZ bar curl 4 x 8 - 5 second negatives. Used a tip from a video I watched a few days ago about flexing the bicep more at the top and felt a much better contraction/pump. 
Preacher curl 4 x 8 - 4 second negatives. 
Performed well but was one of my least favourite workouts from this program so far due to the exercise choices. I prefer more rowing/pull down movements to be included. This had too many pull-over/face pull type movements included for my liking. Seemed weird to use 2 EZ bar movements for curls and slow negatives on both too. Hopefully next pull session is a bit different. 

Going to pin some Test and Primo later. It’s been like 2 weeks since I’ve pinned anything and been very intermittent with dosing my orals. I’ve kind of dropped the ball with things lately because I’ve not felt 100%. Thankfully managed to hold decent condition but I know I could be looking and performing much better if I did everything properly so need to get back on it!

Optitropin arrived so will be including a low dose of GH soon. Mainly just for sleep/general well-being/recovery but will be interested to see if it has any impact on body composition. Been a few years since I used any. Will report back on the quality of the Optitropin as I have never used it before. Only really used Ansomone, Hyge and Genotropin previously.


----------



## DLTBB

Got some shingles brewing on my stomach now. Had it before in the same place. Like an itchy sore on the lower ab area just underneath the belly button. Apparently caused by stress. You can get some antiviral meds for it but the Doctor said it only makes a marginal difference in how fast it clears, so I won’t bother. Must be under a bit of stress at the moment with that, the stye and my colitis flaring up a bit. Need to start meditating or something I think.


----------



## DLTBB

On the coaching front, been happy with this kid’s progress over 8 weeks. Recommended a quick fat-loss period to prime him for gaining some muscle afterwards. Around 18lbs difference between the two pics. Doesn’t appear to have lost any muscle. Strength has remained similar throughout. Fitness improved due to regular cardio sessions. Hasn’t needed too much handholding, just assign macros/calories and away he goes until the following week. Going to start increasing calories from this week onwards and think he’ll be able to make some solid gains.


----------



## Brian Multigym

He looks a lot better and his arms look bigger actually. Done a good job on him mate!


----------



## UK2USA

DLTBB said:


> On the coaching front, been happy with this kid’s progress over 8 weeks. Recommended a quick fat-loss period to prime him for gaining some muscle afterwards. Around 18lbs difference between the two pics. Doesn’t appear to have lost any muscle. Strength has remained similar throughout. Fitness improved due to regular cardio sessions. Hasn’t needed too much handholding, just assign macros/calories and away he goes until the following week. Going to start increasing calories from this week onwards and think he’ll be able to make some solid gains.
> View attachment 216636


Looks way better already mate, good job!


----------



## DLTBB

UK2USA said:


> Looks way better already mate, good job!


So far so good. Should look completely different by the end of this bulk. That little bit of separation in the arms makes a big difference IMO.


----------



## UK2USA

DLTBB said:


> On the coaching front, been happy with this kid’s progress over 8 weeks. Recommended a quick fat-loss period to prime him for gaining some muscle afterwards. Around 18lbs difference between the two pics. Doesn’t appear to have lost any muscle. Strength has remained similar throughout. Fitness improved due to regular cardio sessions. Hasn’t needed too much handholding, just assign macros/calories and away he goes until the following week. Going to start increasing calories from this week onwards and think he’ll be able to make some solid gains.
> View attachment 216636


18 pounds in 8 weeks - what calorie defecit level bro?


----------



## DLTBB

UK2USA said:


> 18 pounds in 8 weeks - what calorie defecit level bro?


The deficit with food intake was 600 and then I added in some extra steps/cardio which burned an additional 400 so total deficit was 1000 which averaged about 2lbs loss per week and some water weight on top for the first week or two.


----------



## DLTBB

Random ramble about dieting coming in.

For me, the best way to get and stay lean is through making gradual changes to my calorie intake and energy expenditure.

I've tried every trick in the book in the past - crash dieting, intermittent fasting, making myself puke after devouring a cheat meal (not my produdest moment), Clen, T3, Adderall, Sibutramine - the list goes on. The only thing I never bothered to try is DNP because I work in an office environment and didn't fancy being sat at my desk sweating buckets.

The more drastic methods have shown some results in the short-term, but cutting down to low body fat takes time. What I've also found is that it's very easy to rebound afterwards and undo the progress entirely. If you want to stay lean, you need to do it in a more sustainable way.

In terms of drugs, Clen makes me feel incredibly anxious and impacts the quality of my sleep, T3 makes me extremely flat and weak which effects the intensity of my training and stimulants like Sibutramine and Ephedrine give me a disgusting jittery wired feeling. In my opinion, it's not worth sacrificing your daily quality of life or jeopardising your training/recovery for the small fat-loss benefits you might get from the drugs.

In terms of diet, if your deficit becomes too large too quickly, hunger will become an issue. You want to avoid spending the entire day feeling starving if you can help it. You'll also lose strength and fullness which is going to be detrimental to your training.

Ideally you want to be in a position where you're not too hungry, you're mentally alert, you're still able to train at a reasonable intensity and you're still recovering with a lot of good quality sleep.

The best way to check all of those boxes for me has been to make gradual adjustments and cut over a longer period of time with a combination of calorie restriction and increased activity.

I'll usually start my cut with a deficit created through calorie restriction of ~300 calories and then a further ~200 calories of extra activity on average over the course of the week. The extra activity can be anything you like. I usually aim to increase my daily step average and add some light LISS cardio sessions, power walking on the treadmill at maximum incline.

When reducing calories, I don't make any radical changes to my diet. It's easy to chip off 300 calories per day without even really noticing through small tweaks like swapping semi-skimmed milk for skimmed, using sweetener rather than sugar in a brew, cooking one meat meal in Frylight rather than olive oil and so on.

So you can start your diet/weight-loss without even feeling as if anything has changed. You're not going to feel the impact of a 20-minute walk here and there or a sweetener in your brew rather than a sugar. This means you can start chipping away at your body-fat with minimal stress.

I usually try to weigh myself at the same time each day with the same scales in the same location for consistency. I take a note of my weight each time and will look at the median weight at the end of the week to account for any fluctuations. As long as the median is dropping by 1lbs a week, I keep things the same. Once I'm not hitting 1lbs loss, I'll reduce calories, increase activity or a combination of the two by 150 calories per day. The first 1-2 rounds of the decrease can usually be made with further small tweaks like the ones mentioned above, as I go deeper, I'll usually look at reducing the carbs in the meals that are not around my workouts first. I'll always try to keep some carbs in pre and post-training if I can help it.

Once I'm quite deep in to the diet, my maintenance could have dropped a decent amount compared to when I started, but it's never overly noticeable as long as I'm achieving the deficit through a combination of calorie restriction and activity. If it was just one or the other then it would be much more noticeable because I'd either be eating considerably less or spending a lot of time doing cardio, when it's a combination, that is never an issue.

I never tend to set a goal weight. I'll stop cutting when I'm happy with what I see in the mirror. It seems pointless aiming for some arbitrary number to me, unless you're doing something specific like fighting or competing at a certain weight class. By the time I get there, I never feel too burnt out because I've done it gradually over a long period of time and I usually take the same approach with bulking, slowly adding calories as a sudden jump in calories/body weight effects my sleep, blood pressure and digestion.

It might not be to everybody's liking, but it's worked well for me. In the past when I've done more intense cuts and used fat-burners, more often than not I would start eating like a pig as soon as I wanted to start gaining and would lose my condition and feel awful within a matter of weeks. Slow and steady with gradual changes has suited me much better. If you're on a massive time crunch then maybe it's not for you. But maybe plan ahead a little more next time and avoid that time crunch in the first place. And if the bulk following the cut follows the same principle, you'll never have a great deal to lose to begin with.

The end result is you've lost all of the fat you wanted to, you've maintained strength, you've not lost an ounce of muscle mass, you've not had to suffer/feel hunger and you've not put your body under stress running fat-loss drugs. The only negative is that it must be done over a slightly longer period of time.


----------



## Oioi

Great content as always


----------



## 134633

100% agree. I think people are way more likely to abuse ‘fat loss’ drugs as a shortcut. They’ll inevitably rebound and end up worse than before.
Even for experienced people, why take all those drugs when diet and training and going to get you there regardless? It’s not like you can’t get below 15% naturally then need the drugs to get lower.
Steroids and muscle growth are completely different, of course.


----------



## DLTBB

JohnnyBiggerton1986 said:


> 100% agree. I think people are way more likely to abuse ‘fat loss’ drugs as a shortcut. They’ll inevitably rebound and end up worse than before.
> Even for experienced people, why take all those drugs when diet and training and going to get you there regardless? It’s not like you can’t get below 15% naturally then need the drugs to get lower.
> Steroids and muscle growth are completely different, of course.


Exactly. Once you're down into single digits then it probably dose get a little more difficult as your maintenance will have dropped quite a lot and your strength will have taken a noticeable dip which isn't great for morale. But for the average PED user looking to cut to 10-12% to unveil some ab definition, it should never really warrant anything too drastic. A lot of the time they do it because they've left themselves in a time crunch and want to hit a certain level of condition before a certain date (holiday or whatever), but that could be avoided by better planning or not getting too out of shape during the bulk to begin with by just doing this same thing but slowly adding calories.


----------



## DLTBB

*20th June*

Pre-legs motivation:






And a scoop of PWO at the gym. Can’t remember the brand. Blue raspberry flavour. Tasted pretty good. 
*Creeping Death Week 5, Session 3 (Legs):

Cardio Work*:

45 minute outdoor cycle
*Legs Session*:

Lying leg curl 12, 10, 8, 6 - Standard pyramid sets. The Primal leg curl machine feels a million times smoother than the 30-year old one at my usual gym. 
Leg press 3 x 8 - Emphasis on exploding up. This is the main progressive overload movement for leg sessions for weeks 5-8. Went with narrow stance as I find it more comfortable. Took a good few warm-up sets to find my working weight as the machine is angled differently than my usual leg press. 
Smith lunge 3 x 10 - Leading foot raised slightly. 30 second deep quad stretch after the final rep of each set. 
Leg extension 3 x 8 - partials to failure after the final set. Shaking like crazy during the negatives here. 
Barbell SLDL 3 x 8 - Strength was sapped by this point. 
Leg press calf raise 3 x 20, 3 x 8 - had to improve as the gym didn’t have a stand-alone calf raise. Lighter weight for pump and then heavier sets afterwards. Tibia raise in between sets. 
Thought I would test the gym out during peak hours and it was surprisingly not too busy at all. Definitely going to try to get a session a week in here as the equipment and atmosphere is really good. My only gripe is it gets REALLY hot, but that makes the pump better so it ain’t all bad. 

Had a little play around with some of the other kit to familiarise myself with what they have afterwards. Some great pieces. They have an incline press that feels super smooth. I tried to hang between the Olympic Rings but I was shaking too much to lift myself an inch. 

Cycling home in the sun and going to cook some fajitas for tea tonight. Starving right now.


----------



## DLTBB

Oh, also, Doctor has prescribed short-term course of Zopiclone as I commented about my sleep quality being poor during our last chat. He was only willing to prescribe a 5-day course. You’d think I was asking for a crack cocaine prescription the way he rabbited on about how addictive it can be. I plan on taking a tablet at around 9-9:30PM each night this week to reestablish my sleep routine as I’ve been tossing and turning until 2AM some nights, which is obviously far from ideal from a rest/stress standpoint. After that, I’ll grab some Melatonin from Amazon. A friend of mine bought some after a post from Dante and has been taking 20mg before bed and his REM sleep reading has gone from 1 hour to 2.5 hours since he started. That’s a big difference for a supplement that is so easy to come by and costs pennies.


----------



## PaulNe

DLTBB said:


> In motion.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/TIAuUGH


Tell the fooker behind you that he is using shit rom. Look good though brohomo


----------



## DLTBB

PaulNe said:


> Tell the fooker behind you that he is using shit rom. Look good though brohomo


I’ll have a word with him for you next time. Thanks mate.


----------



## Brian Multigym

DLTBB said:


> Oh, also, Doctor has prescribed short-term course of Zopiclone as I commented about my sleep quality being poor during our last chat. He was only willing to prescribe a 5-day course. You’d think I was asking for a crack cocaine prescription the way he rabbited on about how addictive it can be. I plan on taking a tablet at around 9-9:30PM each night this week to reestablish my sleep routine as I’ve been tossing and turning until 2AM some nights, which is obviously far from ideal from a rest/stress standpoint.


This is why mate, a post I wrote previously:-

*Z Drugs not for Sleep.*

A catch all term for Zaleplon, Zolpidem and Zopiclone - all of which, appropriately, help you catch more Zs. According to a university study, they significantly increase your risk of bone fractures, while reviews have linked them to car crashes due to sleep driving. In addition, they can cause dizziness, make you forgetful and the body can develop a tolerance to their effects quite quickly.


----------



## DLTBB

Took 7.5 Zopiclone at 9PM, up to bed by 10PM and asleep shortly after until 7:30PM this morning. Much better than usual. Will do this for 5 days and should hopefully feel much more rested by the end of the week.


----------



## DLTBB

*21st June*

Today’s pre-training motivation:






*Creeping Death Week 5, Session 4 (Push - Pump):*

60 seconds rest in between sets unless specified otherwise.

*Cardio Work*:

30 minute outdoor cycle - Weather's still very pleasant!
30 minutes maximum incline treadmill power-walk at 135-145 BPM - Finished with a nice sheen of sweat on my forehead.

*Push Session*:

Machine press 4 x 10 - Plenty of warm-up sets beforehand. 90 seconds rest in between working sets. Opted for plate-loaded incline press this time. Pressing strength is improving steadily at the moment. Really trying to focus on a good stretch/contraction with every rep and progressively adding weight th my presses as I desperately want my chest to grow.
Pec-minor dip 4 x 8 superset with dips 4 x 10 - No lockout on the regular dips. Excellent pump going from one movement focusing on a hard contraction to another movement focusing on constant tension. Would recommend trying this one for sure.
Smith machine shoulder press 4 x 8 superset with lateral DB raise 4 x 8- Routine gave the option of this or cage press. Opted for Smith after watching the Levrone vid pre-training. Hard flex/contraction at the top of each rep during the pressing, the exaggerated contraction pumps my shoulders like crazy. Used the heaviest DB's I could maintain good form with for 8 reps for the raises. Shoulders were on fire afterwards and looked like boulders.
Pronated kickback 4 x 10 - Used cable rather than DB like last time to keep more tension on the triceps throughout the movement. Not my favourite exercise by any stretch of the imagination but don't want to substitute too many exercises out.
Floor press 4 x 8 - Heavy sets to finish the tricep demolition.

Taxing session in the heat. 

The routine advised a Pull today but my lower back is feeling a little bit tender after yesterday's leg session, so I did the Push session instead. Unusual exercise selection, I like to do some kind of fly movement for chest usually. Back to my usual gym, although I do need to try a Push session at The Strength Collective soon as the Primal chest press machines feel fantastic.
I have an appointment booked in with my Doctor at mid-day tomorrow for full blood work. I will update if any markers are out of whack. He is going to continue trying to expedite my appointment with the GI Specialist as he agrees it is ridiculous how long I'm having to wait considering my symptoms are still very bothersome. 
Went in to the office today. Nice change actually. Working from home is cool because I can stay in bed longer and take a break to relax or cook whenever I need to, but it is nice to get out and interact with other human beings occasionally. 
Another early night on the cards tonight. Want to be asleep by 11PM at the latest every night this week and get my sleeping schedule back on track. I’m sick of feeling tired all the time.
Current cycle is:

250mg Test E
250mg Primo E
25mg Anavar
20mg Turinabol
And will add 3-4IU GH M-F when I get the Optritropin off my friend. Only have the 1 kit which I believe is 120IU, more of an experiment than anything else to see if I feel much benefit from it.


----------



## DLTBB




----------



## Imperitive.Intel

DLTBB said:


> Oh, also, Doctor has prescribed short-term course of Zopiclone as I commented about my sleep quality being poor during our last chat. He was only willing to prescribe a 5-day course. You’d think I was asking for a crack cocaine prescription the way he rabbited on about how addictive it can be. I plan on taking a tablet at around 9-9:30PM each night this week to reestablish my sleep routine as I’ve been tossing and turning until 2AM some nights, which is obviously far from ideal from a rest/stress standpoint. After that, I’ll grab some Melatonin from Amazon. A friend of mine bought some after a post from Dante and has been taking 20mg before bed and his REM sleep reading has gone from 1 hour to 2.5 hours since he started. That’s a big difference for a supplement that is so easy to come by and costs pennies.


_Raises hand_
TBF mate I used to use 50mg of promethazine, equivalent to 15mg zopiclone for months and believe me when I say I had sleep withdrawals. My hallucinations make it hard to sleep as it Is, but without my usual sleeping meds it make it a nightmare.. 

I think he could've prescribed them for a few weeks at least, the addiction at that point ain't so bad. It's when it's months on months it gets hard.


----------



## MM84!

Imperitive.Intel said:


> _Raises hand_
> TBF mate I used to use 50mg of promethazine, equivalent to 15mg zopiclone for months and believe me when I say I had sleep withdrawals. My hallucinations make it hard to sleep as it Is, but without my usual sleeping meds it make it a nightmare..
> 
> I think he could've prescribed them for a few weeks at least, the addiction at that point ain't so bad. It's when it's months on months it gets hard.


Thanks doctor


----------



## DLTBB

Two nights in a row where I've been to sleep by 11PM and I'm feeling much more human already.


----------



## DLTBB

*22nd June*

Today’s pre-training motivation:






*Creeping Death Week 5, Session 5 (Pull - Pump):*

60 seconds rest in between sets unless specified otherwise.

*Cardio Work*:

30 minutes maximum incline treadmill power-walk at 135-145 BPM
30 minute cycle
*Core*:

Decline bench leg raise 4 x failure
Decline sit-up 4 x failure
*Pull Session:*

Seated cable row 4 x 12 - Hard squeeze and contraction with each rep to get some blood in. Used neutral grip.
Straight arm push-down 4 x 8 superset with supinated pull-down 4 x 8 - Used individual D-handle for pull-downs. Driving elbows down forcefully with each rep. Great pump and probably my favourite superset for back.
Prone shrug 4 x 10 - Still getting used to these. Hadn’t done them before running this split.
DB curl 4 x 8 - Palms facing up the whole time. Big contraction with each rep.
Hammer curls 4 x 12 - Forearms were fried after these.
All done.

Weather is still great. Worked from home today so spent some time at the table in the back garden working in the sun. Nice to get some fresh air.

Visited the Doctor’s office to have bloods taken. He’s going to attempt to fast-track my next appointment but I’m not getting my hopes up. I called the hospital recently and they claim they will try to get me in at some point before the end of July. Had a chat with him about feeling like I’ve been in a bit of a slump mentally recently. Obviously the first thing he recommended was antidepressant drugs, but I’ve got no interest in using them. I think a big part of it is the fact that I don’t feel in control and my future is uncertain with the health issues and the waiting around. Similar feeling to when I was waiting for my court date and sentencing a few years ago. I like to be in control and know what the future holds. When I don't, I feel stressed.

I’m going to try to take more time to relax and avoid stress. I’m sure I’ll feel much better when I know I’m making progress getting my colitis under control once I’ve seen a specialist and so on. Until then, I need to do things in my control to live a stress-free life. Making sure to get enough sleep and keeping my diet as clean as possible now.

He said he can possibly fast track me if he suggests I’m showing symptoms of bowel cancer, but I’d rather not tempt fate with the C word just to speed things up.

Going to throw some quarter pounders in the Air Fryer shortly. Toasted bun, cheese, grilled onions, pickles, ketchup and mustard with a side of sweet potato fries. Should be good. Haven’t ate much at all today.


----------



## DLTBB




----------



## Oioi

Looking good dude! 

My garmin watch forever shows me as highly stressed.


----------



## MM84!

Mate I was diagnosed with UC 5/6 years ago. The best advice I can give you to help/stop your flares and keep you in remission is.

1. Cut out spicy foods.
2. Caffeine at a minimum. It’s no good at all for UC especially in high doses i.e pre workout. 
2. Alcohol to be limited. 
4. Stress is a big one. Not easy to control this one but this is big factor when it comes to flare up’s. 

Im sure you’ve done plenty reading yourself and will know this already, but that’s just my top 4. 

Obviously on top of this I’m on Pentasa to keep me in remission. Have a look online at diets etc. Recommended diets for during a flare and when in remission are totally opposite.

Diet while experiencing a flare is recommend low fibre where as when in remission high fibre/normal fibre is recommended. Have a look round yourself and am sure your will find plenty online to help.


----------



## DLTBB

Oioi said:


> Looking good dude!
> 
> My garmin watch forever shows me as highly stressed.


You don’t sleep great either right? I think it’s an enormous part of the puzzle. Hoping to get my REM sleep up soon.


----------



## DLTBB

MM84! said:


> Mate I was diagnosed with UC 5/6 years ago. The best advice I can give you to help/stop your flares and keep you in remission is.
> 
> 1. Cut out spicy foods.
> 2. Caffeine at a minimum. It’s no good at all for UC especially in high doses i.e pre workout.
> 2. Alcohol to be limited.
> 4. Stress is a big one. Not easy to control this one but this is big factor when it comes to flare up’s.
> 
> Im sure you’ve done plenty reading yourself and will know this already, but that’s just my top 4.
> 
> Obviously on top of this I’m on Pentasa to keep me in remission. Have a look online at diets etc. Recommended diets for during a flare and when in remission are totally opposite.
> 
> Diet while experiencing a flare is recommend low fibre where as when in remission high fibre/normal fibre is recommended. Have a look round yourself and am sure your will find plenty online to help.


Thanks for this. I think I’ve veered away from spicy foods without consciously deciding to since I’ve had the symptoms. Caffeine I probably overdo and could definitely look to reduce. I don’t drink alcohol and stress is a tricky one as being stuck in limbo is definitely stressful. I’ll take all of this in to account and do some more reading.


----------



## Oioi

DLTBB said:


> You don’t sleep great either right? I think it’s an enormous part of the puzzle. Hoping to get my REM sleep up soon.


My watch reckons on average 75+ restless moments, less than half hour deep sleep, an hour REM, 4-8 awake periods over 7 hours light sleep. Absolutely shocking. It's improving since I dropped the tren, even at 200mg it was destroying my sleep.

Its my last thing to work on. Dropped caffeine to 1 normal brew in a morning only now. 

Very difficult to live with.


----------



## train2win

DLTBB said:


> View attachment 216737


Following your journal. 

Looking good. How tall are you out of curiosity?


----------



## DLTBB

Vic90 said:


> Following your journal.
> 
> Looking good. How tall are you out of curiosity?


Thanks. I’m 5’6. Manlet, I know.


----------



## DLTBB

Autism incoming.



“I’m thinking of adding Tren to my cut to help with muscle retention.”

It’s more difficult to lose muscle tissue than you think if you’re training and dieting properly. 

You might have had a bad experience in the past where you’ve started a calorie deficit, lost a little water weight/glycogen after reducing your calorie/carb intake, your sleeves haven’t as felt quite as snug around your arms as usual and you’ve gone in to panic mode thinking you’ve lost a ton of muscle tissue. In reality, you would gain the water/glycogen back as quickly as you lost it as soon as you increased your calorie/carb intake. 

We’re on a steroid forum, so I’ll assume we’re all running at least a TRT or cruise dose of Testosterone. It’s more difficult than you think to lose muscle mass while your Test level is through the roof.

Unless you’re really going to the extreme with an obscene daily deficit or you stop training entirely, it’s unlikely you’ll lose much, if any, muscle mass under normal circumstances. With a standard sized deficit of 500-1000 calories per day and regular weight training at a reasonable intensity, you should easily be able to hold on to your muscle mass as a hobbyist PED user. An IFBB Pro who’s gained boat loads of muscle tissue beyond their natural limit might need a touch more, but 99% of us can expect to maintain our muscle mass during a cut on Test alone. 

A lot of us are blasting and cruising and our main goal is ultimately to gain muscle mass. If we spend an entire 10 week cut on Tren, our blood work is going to be somewhere between skewed and terrible by the end. By the time we’ve reached our desired level of body fat and in a good position to look at gaining muscle and upping the calories, we’re not really going to be in a position to up the dose without compromising our health because our health markers are already skewed. Surely it makes more sense to use a lighter and more blood work friendly cycle while we’re in a deficit so we can consider running the higher doses and extra compounds while we’re in a surplus and actually in a position to gain muscle? Obviously some people will say screw it and do both, but that’s not sustainable long-term and the health implications of running high doses and multiple compounds year round will creep up on you eventually. 

I’m not completely anti-Tren, it has a place in a cutting cycle, but the Test alone should be enough for the muscle retention aspect. Tren can help to polish a physique and can give a certain look which will be more apparent when you’re already very lean. If you’ve cut down to sub 10% and want to add it in for the final few weeks as the icing on the cake to peak your physique then that’s understandable, but for somebody who’s say 17% body fat wanting to cut to 12%, it’s not really going to shine and in my opinion, the pay off wouldn’t be worth compromising blood work.


----------



## Oioi

Always a good post when that autism kicks in dude. 

Your journal has helped me avoid the urge to start pushing doses, I'm murder for adding cheeky, pointless extras. It'll help the new guys no end


----------



## train2win

DLTBB said:


> Thanks. I’m 5’6. Manlet, I know.


Being shorter is an advantage too. 

I'm 5'10" and I have a long torso. My lat spread is decent but sometimes I wish I was a bit shorter or at least had a shorter torso so that I didn't have to work as hard to pack muscle on.


----------



## MM84!

DLTBB said:


> Thanks for this. I think I’ve veered away from spicy foods without consciously deciding to since I’ve had the symptoms. Caffeine I probably overdo and could definitely look to reduce. I don’t drink alcohol and stress is a tricky one as being stuck in limbo is definitely stressful. I’ll take all of this in to account and do some more reading.


Forgot one thing that should defo be top of the list. Well for me anyways. 

No orals at all. If I use orals for any prolonged period of time that’s guaranteed flare. On the other hand I do get on reasonably well with injectable orals but no longer than 6 weeks. 👍


----------



## DarkKnight

DLTBB said:


> Autism incoming.
> 
> 
> 
> “I’m thinking of adding Tren to my cut to help with muscle retention.”
> 
> It’s more difficult to lose muscle tissue than you think if you’re training and dieting properly.
> 
> You might have had a bad experience in the past where you’ve started a calorie deficit, lost a little water weight/glycogen after reducing your calorie/carb intake, your sleeves haven’t as felt quite as snug around your arms as usual and you’ve gone in to panic mode thinking you’ve lost a ton of muscle tissue. In reality, you would gain the water/glycogen back as quickly as you lost it as soon as you increased your calorie/carb intake.
> 
> We’re on a steroid forum, so I’ll assume we’re all running at least a TRT or cruise dose of Testosterone. It’s more difficult than you think to lose muscle mass while your Test level is through the roof.
> 
> Unless you’re really going to the extreme with an obscene daily deficit or you stop training entirely, it’s unlikely you’ll lose much, if any, muscle mass under normal circumstances. With a standard sized deficit of 500-1000 calories per day and regular weight training at a reasonable intensity, you should easily be able to hold on to your muscle mass as a hobbyist PED user. An IFBB Pro who’s gained boat loads of muscle tissue beyond their natural limit might need a touch more, but 99% of us can expect to maintain our muscle mass during a cut on Test alone.
> 
> A lot of us are blasting and cruising and our main goal is ultimately to gain muscle mass. If we spend an entire 10 week cut on Tren, our blood work is going to be somewhere between skewed and terrible by the end. By the time we’ve reached our desired level of body fat and in a good position to look at gaining muscle and upping the calories, we’re not really going to be in a position to up the dose without compromising our health because our health markers are already skewed. Surely it makes more sense to use a lighter and more blood work friendly cycle while we’re in a deficit so we can consider running the higher doses and extra compounds while we’re in a surplus and actually in a position to gain muscle? Obviously some people will say screw it and do both, but that’s not sustainable long-term and the health implications of running high doses and multiple compounds year round will creep up on you eventually.
> 
> I’m not completely anti-Tren, it has a place in a cutting cycle, but the Test alone should be enough for the muscle retention aspect. Tren can help to polish a physique and can give a certain look which will be more apparent when you’re already very lean. If you’ve cut down to sub 10% and want to add it in for the final few weeks as the icing on the cake to peak your physique then that’s understandable, but for somebody who’s say 17% body fat wanting to cut to 12%, it’s not really going to shine and in my opinion, the pay off wouldn’t be worth compromising blood work.


Nobody runs tren. Tren runs you 

Recognise


----------



## DLTBB

*23rd June *

Today’s pre-training motivation: 





*Creeping Death Week 5, Session 6 (Legs - Pump): *
60 seconds rest in between sets unless specified otherwise. 

*Cardio Work: *

30 minute outdoor cycle 
30 minutes maximum incline treadmill power-walk at 135-145 BPM 
*Legs Session: *

Leg press 50, 40, 30, 20, 10 - 3 minutes rest in between sets. Pyramid sets. Obscene pump but expended a lot of energy for a single exercise. A 50-rep set is ridiculous. 
Barbell squat 3 x 20 - Obviously my upper legs were absolutely battered by this point, so I wasn't able to move a lot of weight. 20-rep squats are difficult at the best of times, nevermind after extreme high rep leg press. 
Lying leg curl 4 x 10 - Felt weird doing these this late in the workout seeing as they've been the first exercise for the majority of the leg workouts in this program. Again, weight used was minimal. Disappointed at how rough the leg curl in my usual gym feels compared to the one I used at the new gym earlier in the week. 
Seated calf raise 6 x 15 - Held final rep in stretch for 10-seconds with each set. 
Only 4 exercises today but I was exhausted after the leg press alone. Keep in mind it's boiling hot outside and my gym isn't very well ventilated. It's a good thing I didn't pass out. I encourage anybody who fancies a change of pace from their usual routine to try that session, absolutely destroys your quads and glutes. 

I've slept well for 3 nights in a row now. Feeling a lot better. The Zopiclone has been useful to get my schedule back on track. I should get the results of my blood tests back tomorrow - the Doctor said he would call me at some point during the afternoon. It's an extensive panel so I'll be able to see how I'm doing generally outside of the things he's looking for (B12, iron, inflammation markers etc.) 

That's 5 weeks out of 12 completed on this program now. It's been tough but I'll make sure to stick it out. I'll be making another low volume split to follow for a few months once I'm done. Probably suits me a bit better training with lower volume because my energy levels aren't always fantastic right now. I'm excited to see how much things change once I have my health fully under control. I'm gaining/training really well at the moment and I can't be at anywhere near maximim capacity with what's going on, I should be able to make massive leaps once I'm back to 100%. 

Shameless plug, but I had 2 client's online coaching blocks finish on Sunday, so I can comfortably fit 2 fresh clients in. If anybody on the forum would benefit from some guidance, drop me a message and we can have a chat.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Hot up north mate, so it will be boiling hot down south... 😰


----------



## DLTBB

Brian Multigym said:


> Hot up north mate, so it will be boiling hot down south... 😰


I like the sun but we're just not equipped to deal with it in this country. It's a different ball game when you're abroad and everywhere is air conditioned and there's a pool to jump in. It gets unpleasant quite quickly here.


----------



## 134633

Very humid today in London. Phucking horrible.


----------



## DLTBB

http://imgur.com/a/XxDMrNp


----------



## Brian Multigym

DLTBB said:


> I like the sun but we're just not equipped to deal with it in this country. It's a different ball game when you're abroad and everywhere is air conditioned and there's a pool to jump in. It gets unpleasant quite quickly here.


Correct mate, but abroad it is a different heat and atmosphere, it's bearable but here.. 😰 I've sat in air conditioned cars part of the day - lovely... 😎


----------



## DLTBB

Mrs just told me I look ‘too muscly’. What a load of crap.


----------



## Oioi

DLTBB said:


> Mrs just told me I look ‘too muscly’. What a load of crap.


Just the compliment we all need!


----------



## DLTBB

Still early days with this routine but can see and feel I’ve made progress on my upper chest and the thickness of my back. Probably from doing exercises I wouldn’t usually include/prioritise like incline pressing and Meadows/single arm rows. Got a bit of an upper chest shelf coming on now, it used to be pretty flat.


----------



## hmgs

DLTBB said:


> Mrs just told me I look ‘too muscly’. What a load of crap.


Interesting. Is the missus one of those that would rather have lipo than ever go through the trauma of ‘doing’, god forbid, a sweaty sit-up! 🤔


----------



## DLTBB

hmgs said:


> Interesting. Is the missus one of those that would rather have lipo than ever go through the trauma of ‘doing’, god forbid, a sweaty sit-up! 🤔


I've only known her to exercise twice while I've been with her. She isn't in to it. She stays slim without training or dieting.


----------



## 134633

DLTBB said:


> Mrs just told me I look ‘too muscly’. What a load of crap.


Ditch the bitch


----------



## 134633

DLTBB said:


> I've only known her to exercise twice while I've been with her. She isn't in to it. She stays slim without training or dieting.


This is most women mate


----------



## DLTBB

JohnnyBiggerton1986 said:


> This is most women mate


Legit. Either way, I'm not going to let it discourage me. I enjoy training and the physique is a result of that.


----------



## 134633

DLTBB said:


> Legit. Either way, I'm not going to let it discourage me. I enjoy training and the physique is a result of that.


If she doesn’t like it a fitter, sexier bird will 😉


----------



## Robbie1981

legs are looking freaky mate!!!


----------



## DLTBB

Robbie1981 said:


> legs are looking freaky mate!!!


Feels like they've stopped growing in size but just adding more veins now!


----------



## Robbie1981

DLTBB said:


> Feels like they've stopped growing in size but just adding more veins now!


very vascular mate, not on var are you?


----------



## DLTBB

Robbie1981 said:


> very vascular mate, not on var are you?


On 25mg Var and 20mg Turinabol mate, yeah.


----------



## NorthernSoul

JohnnyBiggerton1986 said:


> Ditch the bitch


I think I may have seen her on DLTBB's PT Instagram. You wouldn't ditch her.😄


----------



## DLTBB

*24th June 

Creeping Death Week 6, Session 1 (Push): 

Cardio Work: *

30 minute outdoor cycle 
30 minutes maximum incline treadmill power-walk at 135-145 BPM 
*Push Session: *

Machine press 3 x 10 - Used the silky smooth Primal press at a slight incline. Fantastic piece of kit. 
Flat barbell bench press 5 x 5 - Opted for pin press 1 inch above chest rather than conventional flat as I was training without a spotter and wanted to hit some heavy sites. 
Dip 3 x 10 - 80lbs added to weight belt for all 3 sets. 
Flat DB press 3 x 8 - No lockout, constant tension on pecs. Much more pressing than I'm used to for chest but felt good. 
Cage press 4 x 6 - Explosive reps. 
Machine rear delt fly 4 x 25 - Bonkers pump doing these at such high reps. 
Triceps push-down 4 x 8 - Rope attachment. 
Lying kettlebell extension 4 x 12 - Regular gym doesn't have KB's so was good to try these. Different stretch compared to using DB's. 
Glad the weekend is finally here. Visiting my family tonight. Got a date night planned tomorrow and spending some time with the Mrs's family on Sunday. Very typical the sky has turned grey as soon as the working week ends. Hopefully fit a few decent training sessions in too. Been back on the ball with my nutrition and sleep this week and feel much better for it already. 

Blood work came back and showed my B12, iron and inflammation markers have actually improved slightly compared to last time. On the one hand it's a good thing because I'm considered 'healthier', on the other hand, it's not going to help expedite my appointment with a specialist as my GP can't tell them things are getting worse. Liver is perfect and GFR is a touch lower than expected.


----------



## Grape Ape

Decent log and looking good mate, well done.


----------



## DLTBB

Grape Ape said:


> Decent log and looking good mate, well done.


Thanks man.


----------



## DLTBB

*25th June

Creeping Death Week 6, Session 2 (Pull):

Cardio Work:*

30 minute outdoor cycle
30 minutes maximum incline treadmill power-walk at 145 BPM
*Pull Session:*

Meadows row 4 x 10
Rack pull 5 x 5 - Pulling from slightly lower starting position this week. 
Straight arm push-down 4 x 8 superset with single arm supinated pull-down 4 x 8
Face pull 3 x 12
EZ bar curl 4 x 12
Hammer curl 4 x 10
Did a little core circuit also. 

Had to put a cone on the dog’s head because his dew nail is hanging off and seems to be bothering him. Tried calling the vet for advice but they’re closed. I’m guessing it’ll just fall off eventually. He goes mad any time we go near it.


----------



## DLTBB

Got this yesterday also. Good thing you guys know my calves are actually alright because they look like matchsticks there.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Those aren't matchsticks mate, nothing wrong with them. It's partly the lighting. Your shoulders and arms are the biggest I've seen in a long time, if ever!

Can see why your Mrs made her comment, not saying she is right though... 😋

Little guy is looking on form too... 👍


----------



## MI92

Cute canine you got there - got 2 myself (JRTs) 🐶🐶

Wondering if you've noticed a visual/ cosmetic difference (or otherwise) running the primo at 250mg/wk as opposed to just test at 400mg/wk?


----------



## DLTBB

MI92 said:


> Cute canine you got there - got 2 myself (JRTs) 🐶🐶
> 
> Wondering if you've noticed a visual/ cosmetic difference (or otherwise) running the primo at 250mg/wk as opposed to just test at 400mg/wk?


My family had 2 Jack Russells growing up. We had to get rid of one because it was so vicious. It’d bite your face if you went too close. Hard to say. Nothing dramatic anyway. I feel like I’ve looked quite similar the whole time, maybe an extra vein here and there. It’s only a low dose of Primo so can’t see it making big visual changes, but it’s mild, my bloods are good and I feel alright.


----------



## Oioi

Been trying to get some calve pics today, not as easy as quads it seems 🤔


----------



## DLTBB

Oioi said:


> Been trying to get some calve pics today, not as easy as quads it seems 🤔


Need to prop the camera up and set it to record and screenshot it ideally. Or catch ‘em from the front.


----------



## 134633

DLTBB said:


> View attachment 216839
> 
> Got this yesterday also. Good thing you guys know my calves are actually alright because they look like matchsticks there.


It’s the shorts mate, you need some tighter ones so they don’t shrink your legs


----------



## Oioi

JohnnyBiggerton1986 said:


> It’s the shorts mate, you need some tighter ones so they don’t shrink your legs


This is exactly why I wear short shorts daily 😎


----------



## DLTBB




----------



## Alex12340

DLTBB said:


> View attachment 216844


Looking amazing, but i do have a complaint, i was happy with my arms today and i open up the forum to this, tone it down a little let the rest of us even try compete 😩


----------



## DLTBB

Alex12340 said:


> Looking amazing, but i do have a complaint, i was happy with my arms today and i open up the forum to this, tone it down a little let the rest of us even try compete 😩


Wait until towards September time, I’ll go on holiday and then will cruise and downsize for a bit and work on my fitness and you can overtake me.


----------



## DLTBB

*26th June

Creeping Death Week 6, Session 3 (Legs):

Cardio Work:*

30 minute outdoor cycle
*Legs Session*:

Single leg curl 2 x 10 - Mainly to warm up knees. Not working sets. 
Leg press 3 x 8
Squat 3 x 10
Leg extension 3 x 8 - Held in flex position for 3 seconds with each rep. 
Lying leg curl 4 x 12 - 45 seconds in between sets. 
Standing calf raise 8 x 10 - Tibia raises in between sets. 
And done. Gnarly pump. Holding the flex with the leg extensions especially. 

I was recording some sets to make a reel for Instagram and a guy walked over and said I’m in crazy shape mid-set while I was recording. 😂 My video quality is crap because I just prop my phone up. Need to train with somebody to get some good footage for Instagram content. That or buy a little tripod phone holder, but I’d feel like a helmet setting that up in my gym. 

Digestive system was in turmoil last night because I ordered a couple of pizzas in from Dominos. I think lots of gluten sets me off but it’s hard to resist.


----------



## DarkKnight

DLTBB said:


> *26th June
> 
> Creeping Death Week 6, Session 3 (Legs):
> 
> Cardio Work:*
> 
> 30 minute outdoor cycle
> *Legs Session*:
> 
> Single leg curl 2 x 10 - Mainly to warm up knees. Not working sets.
> Leg press 3 x 8
> Squat 3 x 10
> Leg extension 3 x 8 - Held in flex position for 3 seconds with each rep.
> Lying leg curl 4 x 12 - 45 seconds in between sets.
> Standing calf raise 8 x 10 - Tibia raises in between sets.
> And done. Gnarly pump. Holding the flex with the leg extensions especially.
> 
> I was recording some sets to make a reel for Instagram and a guy walked over and said I’m in crazy shape mid-set while I was recording. 😂 My video quality is crap because I just prop my phone up. Need to train with somebody to get some good footage for Instagram content. That or buy a little tripod phone holder, but I’d feel like a helmet setting that up in my gym.
> 
> Digestive system was in turmoil last night because I ordered a couple of pizzas in from Dominos. I think lots of gluten sets me off but it’s hard to resist.


You’re right broski. I see helmets setting up tripods in my gym and I just shake my head at them 

I’ll be your camera man for a 51% stake in the business though


----------



## UK2USA

DLTBB said:


> *26th June
> 
> Creeping Death Week 6, Session 3 (Legs):
> 
> Cardio Work:*
> 
> 30 minute outdoor cycle
> *Legs Session*:
> 
> Single leg curl 2 x 10 - Mainly to warm up knees. Not working sets.
> Leg press 3 x 8
> Squat 3 x 10
> Leg extension 3 x 8 - Held in flex position for 3 seconds with each rep.
> Lying leg curl 4 x 12 - 45 seconds in between sets.
> Standing calf raise 8 x 10 - Tibia raises in between sets.
> And done. Gnarly pump. Holding the flex with the leg extensions especially.
> 
> I was recording some sets to make a reel for Instagram and a guy walked over and said I’m in crazy shape mid-set while I was recording. 😂 My video quality is crap because I just prop my phone up. Need to train with somebody to get some good footage for Instagram content. That or buy a little tripod phone holder, but I’d feel like a helmet setting that up in my gym.
> 
> Digestive system was in turmoil last night because I ordered a couple of pizzas in from Dominos. I think lots of gluten sets me off but it’s hard to resist.


I think people's reaction to you using a phone tripod would be positive for the most part because of how you look mate - other than the jealous few I think the vast majority of people have tremendous respect for your physique knowing what it takes to get there.


----------



## DarkKnight

UK2USA said:


> I think people's reaction to you using a phone tripod would be positive for the most part because of how you look mate - other than the jealous few I think the vast majority of people have tremendous respect for your physique knowing what it takes to get there.


Yeah but he’s only bite size so it’s much easier to fill out his frame


----------



## DarkKnight

Only kidding, he’s one of a few on here I have massive respect for 

Recognise


----------



## DLTBB

UK2USA said:


> I think people's reaction to you using a phone tripod would be positive for the most part because of how you look mate - other than the jealous few I think the vast majority of people have tremendous respect for your physique knowing what it takes to get there.


Maybe. I don’t think my main gym is ideal for it though. Small and cramped and the lighting is diabolical. Might try to get some footage in The Strength Collective next time I go. Will look a lot better on video. My gym is a bit of a dungeon TBH.


----------



## Brian Multigym

DLTBB said:


> I was recording some sets to make a reel for Instagram and a guy walked over and said I’m in crazy shape mid-set while I was recording. 😂 My video quality is crap because I just prop my phone up. Need to train with somebody to get some good footage for Instagram content. That or buy a little tripod phone holder, but I’d feel like a helmet setting that up in my gym.


Now you are in the business of bodybuilding, in a fitness magazine I have seen, it details the GoPro Hero10 camera, just what you need for quality videos etc mate, it has a really nippy interface, beautifully easy to mount and excellent video quality. It is an action cam and didn't give a price though. Just thought I'd mention it.


----------



## DLTBB

DarkKnight said:


> Only kidding, he’s one of a few on here I have massive respect for
> 
> Recognise


My G. Probably true about me filling out faster with my little stump limbs though.


----------



## NorthernSoul

Nahhhh set up a tripod!! Who cares about the rest. Its not vanity now, it's about business and getting your name out to new clients. People need to see things in the best way and a large chunk of that marketing is making sure you're getting the best footage for the viewers.


----------



## Alex12340

NorthernSoul said:


> Nahhhh set up a tripod!! Who cares about the rest. Its not vanity now, it's about business and getting your name out to new clients. People need to see things in the best way and a large chunk of that marketing is making sure you're getting the best footage for the viewers.


I agree if the tripods going to bring you business by better videos who gives one if some don at your gym judges, its you making the money


----------



## MM84!

Alex12340 said:


> I agree if the tripods going to bring you business by better videos who gives one if some don at your gym judges, its you making the money


well @G-man99 tripod brings him Business so am sure it will do the same for @DLTBB


----------



## DLTBB

True actually. I will find a little foldaway one on Amazon and try it out. Instagram reels seem to get the best engagement. Regular posts and stories are crap.


----------



## Oioi

DLTBB said:


> True actually. I will find a little foldaway one on Amazon and try it out. Instagram reels seem to get the best engagement. Regular posts and stories are crap.


I've got a mega tiny gopro tripod. Can whip it out sharpish and not look a twat. It's only 10" high or so, works well with my gopro for certain clips

I used to take it climbing etc


----------



## DLTBB

Oioi said:


> I've got a mega tiny gopro tripod. Can whip it out sharpish and not look a twat. It's only 10" high or so, works well with my gopro for certain clips
> 
> I used to take it climbing etc


I’m going to grab a little fold-away one from Amazon for now and see how I get on with it. Will invest in something a little more substantial if the clips come out considerably better, which I’m assuming they will because I’ve been propping my phone up against a bottle of disinfectant up until now.


----------



## DLTBB

Had a guy message me on Instagram offering me £150 a week to add him on Snapchat and send him videos of myself speaking about WWE (Wrestling). After some probing, it turned out he actually wanted to meet up and pay me to wrestle with him. Some 40-odd year old balding dude. Politely declined.


----------



## 134633

DLTBB said:


> Had a guy message me on Instagram offering me £150 a week to add him on Snapchat and send him videos of myself speaking about WWE (Wrestling). After some probing, it turned out he actually wanted to meet up and pay me to wrestle with him. Some 40-odd year old balding dude. Politely declined.


You should scam these guys mate. £1000 a pop then block and delete. If they track you down you can just batter them senseless, they’ll probably pay you again for doing so 😂


----------



## Imperitive.Intel

_raises hand_ ✋ 

Oi mate, how many fingers can you fit between your bicep and inner elbow when you hold your arm at 90°. 

I've always hated by 3 finger bicep gap, but if I gain muscle it might not look so bad. Your biceps looks mad.


----------



## DLTBB

Imperitive.Intel said:


> _raises hand_ ✋
> 
> Oi mate, how many fingers can you fit between your bicep and inner elbow when you hold your arm at 90°.
> 
> I've always hated by 3 finger bicep gap, but if I gain muscle it might not look so bad. Your biceps looks mad.


2. Mine are quite short too. Would much prefer they were longer as it makes you look much bigger in a T shirt.


----------



## DLTBB

Main goal this week is to drink more water rather than 90% of my fluid intake being Coke Zero and sugar-free energy drinks. 1.5 litres down by 10AM so far.


----------



## 134633

DLTBB said:


> Main goal this week is to drink more water rather than 90% of my fluid intake being Coke Zero and sugar-free energy drinks. 1.5 litres down by 10AM so far.


Bad habit that. It’s so easy to drink water, especially in the gym. I go through 1.5 litres just during the gym.


----------



## DLTBB

JohnnyBiggerton1986 said:


> Bad habit that. It’s so easy to drink water, especially in the gym. I go through 1.5 litres just during the gym.


It is. In the gym is the only time I've been actively drinking water. Just went and drank another glass before replying to this. Must easily be over 2 litres for the day now. Pissed a good 5 times so far.


----------



## Oioi

I've been offered some crazy figures to do all manner of fruity stuff


----------



## DLTBB

Oioi said:


> I've been offered some crazy figures to do all manner of fruity stuff


There’s probably good money to be made but I wouldn’t risk it. Before you know it there’s video footage being circulated of you wrestling with a balding middle aged WWE addict.


----------



## Alex12340

DLTBB said:


> There’s probably good money to be made but I wouldn’t risk it. Before you know it there’s video footage being circulated of you wrestling with a balding middle aged WWE addict.


Anything for the right amount of money, impress with your wrestling skills and you might pick up a few clients


----------



## DLTBB

Alex12340 said:


> Anything for the right amount of money, impress with your wrestling skills and you might pick up a few clients


I'd actually be decent as I was doing a couple of grappling classes a week for a while. Could've probably choked the dude out which he'd have probably loved.


----------



## 134633

DLTBB said:


> There’s probably good money to be made but I wouldn’t risk it. Before you know it there’s video footage being circulated of you wrestling with a balding middle aged WWE addict.


Sounds like a rather modest YouTube video these days to be fair.


----------



## Oioi

Had a guy offer me 4k to kick shit outta him, break bones n that. I was about to set off on a ride so couldn't arrange it and he spat his dummy out n blocked me. He said there was an extra 3k in the house if I could make him tell me where.


----------



## 134633

Oioi said:


> Had a guy offer me 4k to kick shit outta him, break bones n that. I was about to set off on a ride so couldn't arrange it and he spat his dummy out n blocked me. He said there was an extra 3k in the house if I could make him tell me where.


theres literally zero chance what he said was true. They just want to get you round for a bum.


----------



## DLTBB

Oioi said:


> Had a guy offer me 4k to kick shit outta him, break bones n that. I was about to set off on a ride so couldn't arrange it and he spat his dummy out n blocked me. He said there was an extra 3k in the house if I could make him tell me where.


Send me his details.


----------



## train2win

Oioi said:


> Had a guy offer me 4k to kick shit outta him, break bones n that. I was about to set off on a ride so couldn't arrange it and he spat his dummy out n blocked me. He said there was an extra 3k in the house if I could make him tell me where.


How are these people finding you??? Lol


----------



## 134633

Vic90 said:


> How are these people finding you??? Lol


Grindr


----------



## Oioi

I was gutted I missed that, I feel I'd of got the hidden 3k pretty damn quick


----------



## 127189

DLTBB said:


> *17th June
> 
> Creeping Death Week 4, Session 6 (Legs - Pump):*
> 
> (60 seconds rest in between sets unless specified otherwise)
> 
> *Cardio Work:*
> 
> 30 minutes outdoor cycling - Gorgeous weather again!
> *Legs Session:*
> 
> Lying leg curl 12, 10, 8, 6 - Routine asked for seated leg curl but there isn’t a seated machine in this gym so went for lying instead. Slow negatives and a brief pause at the bottom of each rep.
> Leg press 4 x 10 superset with walking DB lunge 4 x 8 each leg - Plenty of warm-up sets on leg press to establish a working weight which is becoming difficult by rep 10. Walking lunges killer in 27 degree heat!
> Seated calf raise 6 x 15 - Held the final rep of each set in the stretch position for 10 seconds. *Used the Hammer Strength machine here as I feel much more calf engagement than the other seater calf machine we have.*
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/VFhWsqk


Had several conversations with a couple of members from here via WhatsApp about the HS seated calf machine v standard seated calf machine.

I find the angle of the foot bar on HS reduces my ROM compared to, shall we say, old school flat foot bar seated calf. Does this make sense? Do you find any difference in the feel aspect during reps? 

It hasn’t affected my calves (I’m more than happy with mine) but I do prefer the old school flat bar for ‘feel during reps’.

Legs are looking proper btw mate. Great work 👍


----------



## DLTBB

Frenchy1986 said:


> Had several conversations with a couple of members from here via WhatsApp about the HS seated calf machine v standard seated calf machine.
> 
> I find the angle of the foot bar on HS reduces my ROM compared to, shall we say, old school flat foot bar seated calf. Does this make sense? Do you find any difference in the feel aspect during reps?
> 
> It hasn’t affected my calves (I’m more than happy with mine) but I do prefer the old school flat bar for ‘feel during reps’.
> 
> Legs are looking proper btw mate. Great work 👍


The regular seated calf machine in my gym is crap, must be about 40 years old. I know what you're saying about the ROM on the Hammer Strength one though, but even with the reduced ROM it's better than their seated one. A more modern machine would be a different story. I prefer a standing raise personally, feels like I can get a better stretch and contraction. Thanks man, appreciate it.


----------



## 127189

DLTBB said:


> The regular seated calf machine in my gym is crap, must be about 40 years old. I know what you're saying about the ROM on the Hammer Strength one though, but even with the reduced ROM it's better than their seated one. A more modern machine would be a different story. I prefer a standing raise personally, feels like I can get a better stretch and contraction. Thanks man, appreciate it.


Fair enough if the other one’s crap.

I agree with the full stretch of standing calf raise. Nice to have the option of both standing/seated. I’ve been in gyms before where they don’t have a seated calf machine and horizontal leg press is the calf machine option. Actually left that Gym to join an AF gym due to all the HS equipment they have…and seated calf of course.


----------



## DLTBB

*27th June

Creeping Death Week 6, Session 4 (Push):

Cardio Work:*

60 minute outdoor cycle
*Push Session*:

Machine press 4 x 6 - Racked the machine for all 4 sets (145KG).
Flat DB fly 4 x 8 superset with flat DB press 4 x 8 - No lockout on the fly, constant tension on pecs.
Seated DB press 4 x 15 superset with bent over DB lateral raise 4 x 15
Rope pushdown 4 x 10
Floor press 4 x 6
My E2 is a bit low ATM. I will have to adjust Test and Primo doses. At 250/250 at the moment. I will try 300/200. Libido is down a little and joints feel a little creaky. Nothing too alarming but not optimal for me.

Kept myself well hydrated today and my diet has been very clean. Feeling better already. Sleep has been crap for the last 2 nights, been having vivid dreams, one I had a stroke and another I left my Mrs. Hopefully it’s not foreshadowing.

I’m looking big in the mirror with a pump at the moment, maybe the most muscle I’ve ever carried, or at least as far as I can remember. Hard to recognise myself compared to last year when I was a total weed. Feels good to be making progress like this though, I’m very motivated at the moment despite all the bollocks that’s going on with my health etc. Let’s all have a solid week of training.


----------



## Alex12340

DLTBB said:


> I’m looking big in the mirror with a pump at the moment,


My question is when do you not look big?


----------



## 134633

Alex12340 said:


> My question is when do you not look big?


When floppy


----------



## DLTBB

Alex12340 said:


> My question is when do you not look big?


I’m like a puffer fish man, I inflate quite a bit with a pump. I feel like I look small day to day.


----------



## train2win

DLTBB said:


> I’m like a puffer fish man, I inflate quite a bit with a pump. I feel like I look small day to day.


I also feel small without a pump. I feel like I look like an average guy that doesn't even lift. This could be a topic on its own, pumped vs non-pumped. I'd post some pics. 

In reality probably don't look much different. I'm feeling good on my cut so far, waist has already come in. I look bigger even though I'm getting smaller. Doing 400mg test, 300mg mast, 25mg winstrol. Looking forward to seeing the end result in a few weeks.


----------



## DLTBB

Vic90 said:


> I also feel small without a pump. I feel like I look like an average guy that doesn't even lift. This could be a topic on its own, pumped vs non-pumped. I'd post some pics.
> 
> In reality probably don't look much different. I'm feeling good on my cut so far, waist has already come in. I look bigger even though I'm getting smaller. Doing 400mg test, 300mg mast, 25mg winstrol. Looking forward to seeing the end result in a few weeks.


We’re just mentally ill with severe BDD TBH but we’re cute with it.


----------



## Oioi

DLTBB said:


> I’m like a puffer fish man, I inflate quite a bit with a pump. I feel like I look small day to day.


What I'd give to walk around with a gym pump daily man. We'd all look the absolute nuts. 

Half of the reason all my holiday hotels have a gym, nothing better than walking out for breakfast looking pumped haha


----------



## DLTBB

Oioi said:


> What I'd give to walk around with a gym pump daily man. We'd all look the absolute nuts.
> 
> Half of the reason all my holiday hotels have a gym, nothing better than walking out for breakfast looking pumped haha


I’ve had that exact thought many times. When I tried a bit of insulin a few years ago it felt like a maintained a half pump most of the time.


----------



## Oioi

DLTBB said:


> I’ve had that exact thought many times. When I tried a bit of insulin a few years ago it felt like a maintained a half pump most of the time.


I've given serious thought to carrying a pair of 12's in my boot for some QuickTime curl/raises before I arrive somewhere with 2 tickets to the gun show


----------



## DarkKnight

Oioi said:


> Had a guy offer me 4k to kick shit outta him, break bones n that. I was about to set off on a ride so couldn't arrange it and he spat his dummy out n blocked me. He said there was an extra 3k in the house if I could make him tell me where.


Give me his address lad. Sounds like my kinda fun 

I do this shite for free on the regular


----------



## DLTBB

Kept the diet really simple today and drank a load of water. Seems to have helped with my gut. Will repeat again tomorrow. Literally ate a bowl of basmati rice as my main meal to give the digestive system a break.


----------



## Oioi

DLTBB said:


> Kept the diet really simple today and drank a load of water. Seems to have helped with my gut. Will repeat again tomorrow. Literally ate a bowl of basmati rice as my main meal to give the digestive system a break.


I find rice the most mellow on the gut by far, definitely something I keep in my diet on a regular basis.


----------



## DLTBB

Yeah I definitely have E2 too low. Last few nights I’ve felt anxious and experienced paresthesia in my hands where they’ve felt all cold and tingly. Literally caused by not having any Test in my house last week and only being able to shoot Primo for a week. Wouldn’t have expected it to be so sensitive based on missing one Test pin.


----------



## train2win

DLTBB said:


> Yeah I definitely have E2 too low. Last few nights I’ve felt anxious and experienced paresthesia in my hands where they’ve felt all cold and tingly. Literally caused by not having any Test in my house last week and only being able to shoot Primo for a week. Wouldn’t have expected it to be so sensitive based on missing one Test pin.


Does make you wonder how Arnie felt shooting 1g of primo a week without a large test base doesn't it? Then again he was popping dbol like candy so maybe he found a way to feel good by using it to bring his e2 up.


----------



## DLTBB

Vic90 said:


> Does make you wonder how Arnie felt shooting 1g of primo a week without a large test base doesn't it? Then again he was popping dbol like candy so maybe he found a way to feel good by using it to bring his e2 up.


Yup the Dianabol must have helped to create some balance. I'm just going to put a bit of extra Test in this week and less Primo. The cold/tingly hands feels uncomfortable AF.


----------



## DLTBB

*28th June

Creeping Death Week 6, Session 5 (Pull):

Cardio Work:*

30 minute outdoor cycle
30 minutes incline treadmill 140BPM
*Pull Session:*

Cable row 4 x 10 - Dual handles supinated. Stacked the cable row in my gym but it doesn't even include weights on the stack, it's just numbered (25).
Straight arm pushdown 4 x 8 superset single arm pull-down - D handle for pull-down.
DB shrug 4 x 10 - 2 second hold and squeeze at the top of each rep (125lbs DBs).
Barbell curl 4 x 8 - Partials to failure after each set.
Reverse curl 4 x 15
Couldn’t even straighten my arms afterwards because of the pump. Included a small core circuit again too as I don't feel the routine has enough direct core work.

Nutrition and water intake has been respectable again. 2 days in a row now, proper disciplined bodybuilder. 

Increasing Test dose and decreasing Primo dose this week while I try to sort Test:E2 ratio out. The cold/tinging feeling in my hands and feet and slight anxiety before bed isn't ideal. Libido is down too. Found myself making excuses when the Mrs comes near me the last couple of days. Obviously far from ideal but I'm hoping I can rectify it quite quickly. The training intensity and pumps have been pretty decent considering but I've found myself listening to Boyzone and my eyes filling up with tears while I've been watching Love Island so I know I'm not in the best place hormonally. Fingers crossed that I feel like a sex starved raging bull by this time next week.


----------



## DLTBB

Dick’s still working fellas. Happy to report. Worried myself in to thinking it’d be broken when I was seeing low E2 symptoms but everything appears to be in order.


----------



## 134633

DLTBB said:


> *28th June
> 
> Creeping Death Week 6, Session 5 (Pull):
> 
> Cardio Work:*
> 
> 30 minute outdoor cycle
> 30 minutes incline treadmill 140BPM
> *Pull Session:*
> 
> Cable row 4 x 10 - Dual handles supinated. Stacked the cable row in my gym but it doesn't even include weights on the stack, it's just numbered (25).
> Straight arm pushdown 4 x 8 superset single arm pull-down - D handle for pull-down.
> DB shrug 4 x 10 - 2 second hold and squeeze at the top of each rep (125lbs DBs).
> Barbell curl 4 x 8 - Partials to failure after each set.
> Reverse curl 4 x 15
> Couldn’t even straighten my arms afterwards because of the pump. Included a small core circuit again too as I don't feel the routine has enough direct core work.
> 
> Nutrition and water intake has been respectable again. 2 days in a row now, proper disciplined bodybuilder.
> 
> Increasing Test dose and decreasing Primo dose this week while I try to sort Test:E2 ratio out. The cold/tinging feeling in my hands and feet and slight anxiety before bed isn't ideal. Libido is down too. Found myself making excuses when the Mrs comes near me the last couple of days. Obviously far from ideal but I'm hoping I can rectify it quite quickly. The training intensity and pumps have been pretty decent considering but I've found myself listening to Boyzone and my eyes filling up with tears while I've been watching Love Island so I know I'm not in the best place hormonally. Fingers crossed that I feel like a sex starved raging bull by this time next week.
> View attachment 216949


Hurry or you’ll be begging the Mrs to peg you with a 12 inch black strap on


----------



## DLTBB

JohnnyBiggerton1986 said:


> Hurry or you’ll be begging the Mrs to peg you with a 12 inch black strap on


She stuck it on me tonight on the couch and everything worked as intended which was a relief.


----------



## 134633

DLTBB said:


> She stuck it on me tonight on the couch and everything worked as intended which was a relief.


The 12 inch black strap on?


----------



## DLTBB

Spamming the crap out of the log at the moment but went through my iPhone camera roll and found the pic on the left from Feb 14th and was shocked about how much I’ve gained since. I was mid colitis flare up before I even knew I had it and the weight had dropped off me.


----------



## DarkKnight

DLTBB said:


> Dick’s still working fellas. Happy to report. Worried myself in to thinking it’d be broken when I was seeing low E2 symptoms but everything appears to be in order.


Using any hcg lad?


----------



## DLTBB

DarkKnight said:


> Using any hcg lad?


Nah man, they’re tiny at the moment.


----------



## DarkKnight

DLTBB said:


> Nah man, they’re tiny at the moment.


That’ll sort your e2 out in a day bro. Get about 1500iu in you


----------



## UK2USA

DLTBB said:


> Spamming the crap out of the log at the moment but went through my iPhone camera roll and found the pic on the left from Feb 14th and was shocked about how much I’ve gained since. I was mid colitis flare up before I even knew I had it and the weight had dropped off me.
> View attachment 216958


Most on here would be happy to look like the before pic mate.


----------



## DLTBB

UK2USA said:


> Most on here would be happy to look like the before pic mate.


Girls would probably prefer that look to be fair but I prefer to impress my fellow mentally ill bodybuilding/AAS forum dwellers.


----------



## 134633

DLTBB said:


> Girls would probably prefer that look to be fair but I prefer to impress my fellow mentally ill bodybuilding/AAS forum dwellers.


What is your actual goal then? Because you’ve fulfilled the look insane in-front of the mirror bit. The next stage is competing.


----------



## Oioi

DLTBB said:


> Spamming the crap out of the log at the moment but went through my iPhone camera roll and found the pic on the left from Feb 14th and was shocked about how much I’ve gained since. I was mid colitis flare up before I even knew I had it and the weight had dropped off me.
> View attachment 216958


Crazy progress compared to me and my non existant sleep. Bravo. Looking sick


----------



## DLTBB

JohnnyBiggerton1986 said:


> What is your actual goal then? Because you’ve fulfilled the look insane in-front of the mirror bit. The next stage is competing.


I will try my hand at competing in the future. I would like to get my symptoms under control first as I think a flare up during competition prep could be dangerous. So I'll get that sorted, get a coach who has some experience with prep, find a competition and then get myself booked in. I've even had a few bits sent over for my future prep which I'll probably pick up on Friday.


----------



## 134633

DLTBB said:


> I will try my hand at competing in the future. I would like to get my symptoms under control first as I think a flare up during competition prep could be dangerous. So I'll get that sorted, get a coach who has some experience with prep, find a competition and then get myself booked in. I've even had a few bits sent over for my future prep which I'll probably pick up on Friday.


nice. It’s good to have a goal it keeps us focused to maintain our consistency day in,
Day out.


----------



## DLTBB

JohnnyBiggerton1986 said:


> nice. It’s good to have a goal it keeps us focused to maintain our consistency day in,
> Day out.


Definitely and I think when I do eventually book a show, it'll give me a huge spur of motivation and I'll go at it much harder for a few months. I'm still motivated for the most part now but it is waning some days and I have to run off pure discipline instead.


----------



## Simon90

Looking good mate. Seen you in the gym a few times, look better irl than on your pics which is rare
Doing creeping death myself. Week 4, but finding recovery difficult on it with being off, think ill see it out and go back to gamma bomb


----------



## DLTBB

Simon90 said:


> Looking good mate. Seen you in the gym a few times, look better irl than on your pics which is rare
> Doing creeping death myself. Week 4, but finding recovery difficult on it with being off, think ill see it out and go back to gamma bomb


 Woah thanks. I’ll take that. I thought the pictures were flattering me to be fair. Is it Cosmos you’re at? I’m in Evolve tonight for a change of scenery.


----------



## Simon90

DLTBB said:


> Woah thanks. I’ll take that. I thought the pictures were flattering me to be fair. Is it Cosmos you’re at? I’m in Evolve tonight for a change of scenery.


Usually it's the opposite. I remember seeing the Harrison twins in cosmos and thought they looked wank compared to the pics. 
Yes cosmos mate. Would say hello, but I'm not sociable at the best of times lol and just like to crack on with my training. Gone off track bug time and need to get back on it properly.


----------



## DLTBB

Simon90 said:


> Usually it's the opposite. I remember seeing the Harrison twins in cosmos and thought they looked wank compared to the pics.
> Yes cosmos mate. Would say hello, but I'm not sociable at the best of times lol and just like to crack on with my training. Gone off track bug time and need to get back on it properly.


I thought that too when I seen them in there. Their training seemed pretty basic too. Don’t worry about it mate, I usually just crack on myself. In and out job without too much chit chat.


----------



## DLTBB

*29th June

Creeping Death Week 6, Session 6 (Legs):

Cardio Work:*

None today!
*Legs Session:*

3 x 15 - 10 - 10 drop sets
Barbell SLDL 4 x 10 superset with walking lunge 4 x 8
Seated leg curl 4 x 12
Standing calf raise 6 x 15
Felt fine all day but then all of the energy was zapped out of me at about 5PM. Was debating giving it a miss entirely but thought I’d go and do what I can. Skipped the cardio but completed the leg session. Will see how I feel tomorrow and might consider a rest day. I won’t be training on Friday as I’m going out for some food and a few drinks for my cousin’s birthday. I think some rest is well needed at the moment. 

Going to get some good food in me and might run myself a bath tonight and hopefully get a decent sleep. Picked up my GH kit now so will introduce a few IU Monday-Friday starting tomorrow. Will benefit from the sleep/recovery aspect I imagine. Hopefully it’s decent stuff, I’ve not used it before (Optitropin). If anybody has any feedback, let me know.


----------



## DLTBB

Did the usual pin 10IU litmus test on the GH last night and it seems as if it's proper stuff, felt the usual effects/sides you would expect. I'll add it in from next Monday as I need to pick up some insulin pins and feel like it's kind of pointless starting this week as I'll be drinking tomorrow. Going to try to have a day off the gym today as my energy level was low yesterday. Possibly go out on the bike or for a walk and have been messing around with some handstand push-ups in the back garden - still able to bang out a clean 20 after having not touched them in ages.


----------



## DLTBB

Successfully managed a rest day. Took the dog on a long walk and stopped off a dog cafe my Mrs had heard about. Had some food and drinks there and they made him some dinner. Nice little place with dogs of all shapes and sizes wandering around. Could barely eat my pancakes without dogs almost having their face in my plate though.


----------



## DLTBB

Messing around with body weight and balance today.


http://imgur.com/a/UNQQK5I


----------



## ArnoldIsNumeroUno

DLTBB said:


> *12th June
> 
> Creeping Death Week 4, Session 2 (Pu):*
> 
> 30 minutes bike ride
> 
> Slight incline DB press 4 x 8 (110lbs)
> Incline barbell press 3 x 6
> Hex press 1 x cluster set
> Machine fly 3 x 10 (30 second hold in stretch final rep)
> Bent over DB swing 4 x 30
> Seated DB press 4 x 8
> DB skull crusher 4 x 10
> Seated overhead DB extension 4 x 10
> Got it done. Symptoms have been worse the last couple of days but doing my best to get the food in. I reckon the stress from my Mrs being away and having to look after everything in the house has made things worse. I’ve put a ban on any nose-related talk with her. Sick of hearing about it TBH. As I’m sure you fellas are.
> 
> Going to cook a nice meal when I’m home. Been living on convenience foods the last few days. Microwave meals and whatnot. Not ideal. Going to marinate a load of chicken breasts and throw them in the Air Fryer, should last me a good few meals and take the thought out of preparing meals.
> 
> Calves look like twigs but y’all know they’re decent.
> View attachment 216390


F*cking excellent physique and leanness!


----------



## ArnoldIsNumeroUno

DLTBB said:


> I’m like a puffer fish man, I inflate quite a bit with a pump. I feel like I look small day to day.


Another reason weights are so addictive! They always show you what another 10 pounds would look like!


----------



## DLTBB

ArnoldIsNumeroUno said:


> F*cking excellent physique and leanness!


My man. Thank you.


----------



## Brian Multigym

DLTBB said:


> Successfully managed a rest day. Took the dog on a long walk and stopped off a dog cafe my Mrs had heard about. Had some food and drinks there and they made him some dinner. Nice little place with dogs of all shapes and sizes wandering around. Could barely eat my pancakes without dogs almost having their face in my plate though.
> View attachment 217013


Little guy looks to be enjoying himself! Dog cafe... 👌 No photo of yourself but I understand with the little guy in the frame..... 😉


----------



## DLTBB

*1st July

Creeping Death Week 7, Session 1 (Push):

Cardio Work:*

None today!
*Push Session:*

Machine press 4 x 12
Incline barbell press 3 x 6
Dip 3 x 10
Machine fly 3 x 10
Lateral DB raise partials 4 x 20
Machine rear delt 4 x 25
Triceps push-down 4 x 12
Seated overhead extension 4 x 10
Crammed a quick session in during work hours so was quite rushed and didn't have time for cardio.

Going out for some Indian food tonight and will probably be having a few drinks. Doubt it'll agree with my gut but I'll see how I get on and try not to completely overdo it.


----------



## train2win

Looking good man. Your delts are insane.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Vic90 said:


> Looking good man. Your delts are insane.


I'll second that! 💪💯


----------



## DLTBB




----------



## ArnoldIsNumeroUno

DLTBB said:


> Hi UK-M.
> 
> I kept a couple of training logs here a few years ago and always found it to be a useful way to help keep myself accountable and to share/exchange ideas and knowledge with others.
> 
> The last few years have been a bit rocky for me, but I've been back to consistent training since the end of July 2021 and have regained a lot of the muscle I lost in my time away from training. I was completely off weight-training and cold turkey from any PEDs for almost a year due to a prison sentence. I made a more detailed post about the prison sentence and my life since being released here.
> 
> I'm 30 now, so I'm not the spring chicken I was when I originally started PEDs at 23. Back then, I used to use a plethora of drugs with no real regard for my health. I'm older and wiser now, so I'm going to try to keep things more sensible this time. I will be avoiding harsher compounds like Tren, Superdrol and Anadrol and keeping my dosages low to moderate for the compounds I do choose to use.
> 
> *Physique Goals*
> 
> The goal with the physique is simply to make small improvements while maintaining my fitness/health to the best of my ability. I've never fancied competing. A few people have said I'd have some potential in Men's Physique or Classic but I have no real interest in posing on stage in trunks as it stands. Never say never. But I mainly do this because I enjoy training and I like trying to optimise my routine, diet and supplement protocol to achieve the best results. I appreciate the 'classic' looking bodybuilders, Bob Paris, Francis Benfatto and so on, but I don't really have a ‘goal physique’. I just want to get better in general.
> 
> I prefer to maintain a leaner look, so any size I gain will be done slowly. I'll be in a very small surplus during cycle and trying to make lean gains. The scale won't move up as fast as a regular all out bulk but it'll prevent me from having to do any cutting/dieting/tidying up and allow for more consistent progress.
> 
> *Personal Goals*
> 
> I'm still in the process of rebuilding my life after the prison sentence. I've already made good progress. I'm back working again with a job at a good firm, I have a new partner, we're due to move in together in less than two weeks, I'm avoiding recreational drugs/alcohol and I'm doing a little bit of training/diet planning/preparation on the side as an extra source of income. My main goals in this department are to stay on the straight and narrow, maintain good relationships with friends/family/partner, work up the ladder in work and take on a few more coaching clients to occupy my downtime in the evening and help me put together some savings.
> 
> *Health Goals*
> 
> I'm on the brink of receiving a diagnosis for a health condition which me and my Doctor suspect is an inflammatory bowel disease called Ulcerative Colitis. It's essentially an autoimmune disease which causes a lot of inflammation in the bowel/digestive tract. For the most part it's been manageable but it can flare up occasionally which can result in me shitting blood upwards of 15 times a day. As you can imagine, it's not optimal for any kind of progress with exercise/weight gain, but I'm doing what I can. The hope is to be prescribed with medication which will counteract the inflammation or suppress the immune system which will bring the condition into 'remission' and rid me of the side effects. It's been a bit frightening in all fairness because I've always been in good health and this popped up relatively out of the blue. Apparently stress can be a factor in its onset and it originally popped up while I was in prison - could be a complete coincidence however. I'll document the journey back back to good health in here and outline any flareups I suffer/treatment I receive.
> 
> The goal is to get the side effects under control so I can feel 100% (or close) again - it can be quite draining. I'll be making a conscious effort throughout to do regular cardio, keep nutrition somewhat 'clean', minimise the amount of harmful things going into my body and adding supplements where necessary to improve health markers.
> 
> I am currently waiting to see a GI Specialist who will be able to arrange the necessary tests for me to get a proper diagnosis. Once I have that, I can be prescribed the medication needed to get the condition in to remission, which means I will finally be free of symptoms. I could be waiting upwards of 6 months before I see a Specialist due to backlogs in the NHS, it's very draining mentally as my symptoms are flaring up and I am stuck in limbo.
> 
> *Recent Pics*
> 
> Progress July 2021 - June 2022 (+31lbs)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/U6CIvOj
> 
> 
> I have some more recent pictures and videos on my Instagram page which is *@manc.fit*.
> 
> *Online Coaching*
> 
> If you like my content and would benefit from my guidance as a coach, check out the information here. I include all of the services outlined below for all online coaching clients. I can help with training, nutrition, PEDs, supplementation and improving health markers. Feel free to drop me a message on here or reply to this thread if you have any questions and I'll be happy to help.


Damnnnnn that leg video!!

You should 100% do Classic Physique competition


----------



## DarkKnight

DLTBB said:


> View attachment 217029


You’re literally a few weeks off stage ready. You are blessed with crazy genetics 

Not to take too much away from all your effort but it’s true


----------



## train2win

DarkKnight said:


> You’re literally a few weeks off stage ready. You are blessed with crazy genetics
> 
> Not to take too much away from all your effort but it’s true


High praise coming from the Dark Knight himself 🙌🏻


----------



## DarkKnight

Vic90 said:


> High praise coming from the Dark Knight himself 🙌🏻


Yeah I know but he still knows I’d own him in a heartbeat


----------



## train2win

DarkKnight said:


> Yeah I know but he still knows I’d own him in a heartbeat


I'm sure he knows his place 😂


----------



## DLTBB

DarkKnight said:


> Yeah I know but he still knows I’d own him in a heartbeat


I’ll never forget my place in the UK-M pecking order, don’t worry.


----------



## DLTBB

Went out for Indian food with a few mates for my cousin’s birthday. Had an unreal biryani. Went back to his afterwards for a few drinks. We took our karaoke setup and I stole the show with the rendition of Frank Sinatra’s ‘That’s Life’ which I’ve practiced dozens of times because my Mrs puts the karaoke on at our house way too often. Drank a decent amount but didn’t overdo it and made sure to get a few glasses of water down me afterwards. Set us a curfew of 2AM and stuck to it or I knew I’d have been up until about 7AM doing all sorts. Just need to get out of bed and have a proper meal and I should be fine to train today.


----------



## DLTBB

*2nd July

Creeping Death Week 7, Session 2 (Pull):

Cardio Work:*

20 minutes incline treadmill 135BPM
2,000M row
*Pull Session:*

Meadows row 4 x 12
Rack pull 5 x 5
Pull over 4 x 10
Chest supported row 4 x 8
DB preacher curl 4 x 8
EZ bar curl 4 x 12 
Decent session considering I didn’t have the best sleep and drank a little bit last night. Mixed up the cardio with a little row as my AirPods died and the time on the treadmill was dragging. 

Visiting family today and will probably order some food in tonight. Mrs has hinted at Chinese but it’s not tickling my fancy.


----------



## Oioi

Someone on here mentioned a byriani so I'm now having that


----------



## DLTBB

Care package arrived. That’ll be a competition prep stack at some point in the near future. Just need to get my gut under control, find a coach and pick a show first.


----------



## DLTBB

*3rd July

Creeping Death Week 7, Session 3 (Legs):

Cardio Work:*

20 minutes incline treadmill 135BPM
10 minutes row - Think I’ll start doing this all the time so I can have a period of higher HR and keep the cardio more interesting. Increasing speed further on treadmill any further isn’t knee friendly for me. 
*Legs Session:*

Lying leg curl 4 x 12
Leg press 3 x 10
Hack squat 3 x 8
DB SLDL 3 x 10 - Stopped at 3/4 of the way up each rep to keep constant tension. 
Standing calf raise 8 x 10 - Tibia raises in between sets. 
Good session how tired I felt as I walked into the gym. Quite enjoying the rowing and can easily get my HR up towards 160 for 10 minutes to help push the fitness a little bit. Will take notes of how many metres I cover each time and try to beat it. 30 minutes on the treadmill every time was getting a bit repetitive so this will help keep things interesting. 

My first Gousto box arrived today. Gone for 4 meals for the week ahead. Impressed with what I’ve seen so far actually, even got a free gift (wooden spoon). I know I’m a lazy bastard but it’ll encourage me to experiment in the kitchen and prevent me from resorting to microwave meals when I can’t be bothered going out and buying ingredients. Will let you know how I get on with it. 

Going to add in a low dose of GH tomorrow. I’m thinking of just doing 3 IU Monday-Friday. Not expecting the world from it but if it helps with sleep and recovery I’ll be happy. Will give feedback if and when I see any effects and let you know how I rate it.


----------



## UK2USA

I know very little about HGH and have a question, I thought it had to be kept cold (refrigerated) because heat can damage it - is that the case? And if so, international shipping would probably be a waste, no?

I know in your case it's probably local but if heat is an issue even a delay in shipping during summer could affect it. No?


----------



## DLTBB

UK2USA said:


> I know very little about HGH and have a question, I thought it had to be kept cold (refrigerated) because heat can damage it - is that the case? And if so, international shipping would probably be a waste, no?
> 
> I know in your case it's probably local but if heat is an issue even a delay in shipping during summer could affect it. No?


Yup it can be an issue. I think more so once it’s been mixed of the pens which come pre-mixed. The generic style kits usually come as 10 vials of powder (like MT2) which you add BAC water to and then you can put it in the fridge once it’s mixed.


----------



## hmgs

Wooden spoon? You can now verify your pics, UKm styly!


----------



## UK2USA

DLTBB said:


> Yup it can be an issue. I think more so once it’s been mixed of the pens which come pre-mixed. The generic style kits usually come as 10 vials of powder (like MT2) which you add BAC water to and then you can put it in the fridge once it’s mixed.


I can see where the powder would take longer to break down than pre-mixed stuff. Out of curiosity, is HGH manufactured in the UK or is the stuff you get from another country and already been shipped once.


----------



## Brian Multigym

DLTBB said:


> Care package arrived. That’ll be a competition prep stack at some point in the near future. Just need to get my gut under control, find a coach and pick a show first.
> View attachment 217052


You must be going for Mr GB then with that stack mate, with the condition you are already in.... 💪💯


----------



## DLTBB

UK2USA said:


> I can see where the powder would take longer to break down than pre-mixed stuff. Out of curiosity, is HGH manufactured in the UK or is the stuff you get from another country and already been shipped once.


I think all of the generic kits come from China originally and then another UK to UK shipment from supplier to end user afterwards. I’ve seen some US domestic ones but their prices are massive.


----------



## Pancake'

What would you change or have done differently regarding your ped use? Do you regret any compounds or stacks you’ve ran?


----------



## DLTBB

Pancake' said:


> What would you change or have done differently regarding your ped use? Do you regret any compounds or stacks you’ve ran?


I don’t fully regret anything but I probably could’ve used a bit less earlier on and been a bit more on point with training and diet but I’ve learned along the way with trial and error which is part of the journey I guess.


----------



## Oioi

@DLTBB a 10 min row is a slow 2000 meters. Most rowers will have this as a programmed session if you wanted to aim for 2km at a faster time


----------



## DLTBB

Oioi said:


> @DLTBB a 10 min row is a slow 2000 meters. Most rowers will have this as a programmed session if you wanted to aim for 2km at a faster time


Nah I did more than 2,000 in 10 minutes today. It’s just that yesterday I jumped off after 2,000M rather than waiting for 10 mins on the clock.


----------



## Simon90

Is this creeping death 2?
I have them both but the first one only goes to 6 weeks unless I'm missing some


----------



## DLTBB

Simon90 said:


> Is this creeping death 2?
> I have them both but the first one only goes to 6 weeks unless I'm missing some


V2 mate yeah.


----------



## TheGodHimself

Impressive, have you changed your routine at all? Or has it remained consistent? How have you found cardirine? I'm mid cut atm and it's apparently meant to help with the endurance hit you take


----------



## DLTBB

TheGodHimself said:


> Impressive, have you changed your routine at all? Or has it remained consistent? How have you found cardirine? I'm mid cut atm and it's apparently meant to help with the endurance hit you take


I started with the one on post 2 and now I'm running Creeping Death V2. Cardarine was good for endurance yeah. I used for 60 days.


----------



## DLTBB

Just one week with altered Test/Primo dosing and I'm feeling much better already. No night time anxiety or numb/tingly hands/feed and my libido is back in full swing. Funny how much can change in the space of a week in this game.


----------



## train2win

DLTBB said:


> Just one week with altered Test/Primo dosing and I'm feeling much better already. No night time anxiety or numb/tingly hands/feed and my libido is back in full swing. Funny how much can change in the space of a week in this game.


Was that just reintroducing test?


----------



## DLTBB

Vic90 said:


> Was that just reintroducing test?


More Test and less Primo for a week.


----------



## DLTBB

*4th July

Creeping Death Week 7, Session 4 (Push):

Cardio Work:*

5,000M row 
*Push Session:*

DB Twist Press 4 x 8
Decline cable fly 4 x 8 superset with decline DB press 4 x 8 - No lockout on either.
Machine rear laterals 4 x 15 superset with bent over DB swing 4 x 20 - Disgusting.
V-Bar pushdown 4 x 15
Narrow grip push-up 4 x failure - Really had to rep these out to reach failure, upwards of 50 reps per set. 
Happy Monday fellas. I know it’s a US holiday too, so happy 4th of July to my U.S counterparts. 

The workout went well. The shoulder superset was nasty. I’m not entirely convinced by the twisting DB press for chest, but I don't want to deviate from the routine too much so I kept it in. Rowing is much more enjoyable than the treadmill for me at the moment, I’ll keep it in until I get bored again - probably a few weeks. 

I finally started watching Stranger Things on Netflix this week. I know I'm extremely late to the party, but I can tell I'm going to be hooked already. The acting and music is beautiful. It gives me major Stephen King vibes (my favourite author, FYI).

I'm going to cook my first Gousto meal tonight, it's some kind of BBQ chicken fajitas. I pre-chopped the chicken and vegetables this afternoon to save myself some time tonight. The recipe sounds easy enough and seems pretty idiot-proof. I'll post a picture later on if it looks remotely presentable.

I paid the oustanding balance on my holiday today and it's all been signed off by probation now so I've got just under 2 months to get myself in peak condition before I go away. Should be plenty of time. My last holiday was December 2019 when I proposed to my ex. Feels like a lifetime ago! Some proper sun and relaxation will work wonders for my stress levels and I wouldn't be surprised at all if my colitis symptoms stop entirely while I'm away.

Still making sure to keep myself hydrated and my diet has been mainly clean barring some desserts from my brother’s bakery yesterday (was craving sugar). 

So cooking, Stranger Things, Love Island and creating a training/nutrition plan for a new client on tonight’s agenda. Have a good one folks.


----------



## DLTBB




----------



## UK2USA

DLTBB said:


> View attachment 217066


Even from the rear those front delts jump out mate - amazing!


----------



## TheGodHimself

DLTBB said:


> I started with the one on post 2 and now I'm running Creeping Death V2. Cardarine was good for endurance yeah. I used for 60 days.


Did you happen to use it on a cut? I heard the fat burning properties are decent too. Don't want to use T3/T4 or Clen too cardio-toxic for my liking.


----------



## DLTBB

TheGodHimself said:


> Did you happen to use it on a cut? I heard the fat burning properties are decent too. Don't want to use T3/T4 or Clen too cardio-toxic for my liking.


I’d use it cutting or bulking because I consistently do cardio and enjoy the endurance boost.


----------



## train2win

DLTBB said:


> View attachment 217066


Looking mint. You may be a manlet, but you're a goddamn aesthetic one.


----------



## Brian Multigym

DLTBB said - "I've got just under 2 months to get myself in peak condition before I go away."

I say - You have achieved your goal 2 months early then mate..... 👍


----------



## DLTBB

The other gym I've been trying out just posted a new Primal lat pull-down/high row on their Instagram page so I'm going to head over there tonight for my pull session to try it out. Looks like a proper piece of kit.


----------



## DLTBB

*5th July*

Completely off the usual routine today as I was visiting another gym and wanted to try out some of their kit. Back to Creeping Death as usual tomorrow.

*Pull Session*:

Single arm supinated pull-down 4 x 6
Primal pull-down 4 x 6
Low row 4 x 6
MAG pull-down 3 x 10
Preacher curl 4 x 8-12
Alternating DB curl 4 x 8-12
Hypertension 3 x 10
The gym had some new Primal back machines so I wanted to go in to check them out. The new pulldown/high row has the handles which can spin around freely. Feel like I get a much better contraction than I do with a fixed handle.

Spoke to the Hospital today and they said I should be contacted by the specialist I’ve been referred to for an appointment by the 11th of this month. Hopefully that turns out to be the case. Will be glad to finally make some progress with this. It’s been going on for far too long.

Going to cook my second Gousto meal tonight which is some kind of Indian inspired chicken tikka and naan. Sounds nice. Made fajitas last night and they were a success.


----------



## UK2USA

DLTBB said:


> *5th July*
> 
> Completely off the usual routine today as I was visiting another gym and wanted to try out some of their kit. Back to Creeping Death as usual tomorrow.
> 
> *Pull Session*:
> 
> Single arm supinated pull-down 4 x 6
> Primal pull-down 4 x 6
> Low row 4 x 6
> MAG pull-down 3 x 10
> Preacher curl 4 x 8-12
> Alternating DB curl 4 x 8-12
> Hypertension 3 x 10
> The gym had some new Primal back machines so I wanted to go in to check them out. The new pulldown/high row has the handles which can spin around freely. Feel like I get a much better contraction than I do with a fixed handle.
> 
> Spoke to the Hospital today and they said I should be contacted by the specialist I’ve been referred to for an appointment by the 11th of this month. Hopefully that turns out to be the case. Will be glad to finally make some progress with this. It’s been going on for far too long.
> 
> Going to cook my second Gousto meal tonight which is some kind of Indian inspired chicken tikka and naan. Sounds nice. Made fajitas last night and they were a success.
> View attachment 217089


I think this is a similar piece if kit at my gym but with rigid handles which I think would make the movement easier, no?


----------



## DLTBB

UK2USA said:


> I think this is a similar piece if kit at my gym but with rigid handles which I think would make the movement easier, no?
> View attachment 217096


Possibly. Being able to twist the hands in to supinated grip at the bottom of the movement makes it feel like you get a better contraction on the lats. That Primal branded stuff is built really well. The benefit of your one is you can use one arm at a time whereas the Primal one you can’t.


----------



## Cronus

Would be interesting to see what kind of weight your using on your lifts if you are happy to share


----------



## ArnoldIsNumeroUno

DLTBB said:


> *3rd July
> 
> Creeping Death Week 7, Session 3 (Legs):
> 
> Cardio Work:*
> 
> 20 minutes incline treadmill 135BPM
> 10 minutes row - Think I’ll start doing this all the time so I can have a period of higher HR and keep the cardio more interesting. Increasing speed further on treadmill any further isn’t knee friendly for me.
> *Legs Session:*
> 
> Lying leg curl 4 x 12
> Leg press 3 x 10
> Hack squat 3 x 8
> DB SLDL 3 x 10 - Stopped at 3/4 of the way up each rep to keep constant tension.
> Standing calf raise 8 x 10 - Tibia raises in between sets.
> Good session how tired I felt as I walked into the gym. Quite enjoying the rowing and can easily get my HR up towards 160 for 10 minutes to help push the fitness a little bit. Will take notes of how many metres I cover each time and try to beat it. 30 minutes on the treadmill every time was getting a bit repetitive so this will help keep things interesting.
> 
> My first Gousto box arrived today. Gone for 4 meals for the week ahead. Impressed with what I’ve seen so far actually, even got a free gift (wooden spoon). I know I’m a lazy bastard but it’ll encourage me to experiment in the kitchen and prevent me from resorting to microwave meals when I can’t be bothered going out and buying ingredients. Will let you know how I get on with it.
> 
> Going to add in a low dose of GH tomorrow. I’m thinking of just doing 3 IU Monday-Friday. Not expecting the world from it but if it helps with sleep and recovery I’ll be happy. Will give feedback if and when I see any effects and let you know how I rate it.


Defo separate endurance cardio from weights if maximum hypertrophy is the goal 

ideally a completely separate day, if on the same day at least 6 hours between weights & cardio.

Endurance work releases AMPK which blunts muscle protein synthesis from hypertrophy work.
I learned this from Andy Galpin, one of the best sports scientists and coaches in the world.

Here’s the YouTube, I learned a huge amount.

His YouTube channel is a gold mine of sports science from someone who coaches world class athletes






Oh yeah, question for you DLTBB, do you prefer Bayer Rimobolan or is UGL Primo very good as well? Thanks


----------



## DLTBB

Cronus said:


> Would be interesting to see what kind of weight your using on your lifts if you are happy to share


I need to get back in to the habit of including weights. I stopped when I first changed routine as I was getting used to the volume and still figuring out what to use for working sets. Some recent examples of working sets (6-8 reps) are +150lbs dips, +120lbs pull-ups, 160KG flat bench, 125lbs DB press and today for example, top sets of 80KG/side on high row and pull down.


----------



## DLTBB

ArnoldIsNumeroUno said:


> Defo separate endurance cardio from weights if maximum hypertrophy is the goal
> 
> ideally a completely separate day, if on the same day at least 6 hours between weights & cardio.
> 
> Endurance work releases AMPK which blunts muscle protein synthesis from hypertrophy work.
> I learned this from Andy Galpin, one of the best sports scientists and coaches in the world.
> 
> Here’s the YouTube, I learned a huge amount.
> 
> His YouTube channel is a gold mine of sports science from someone who coaches world class athletes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, question for you DLTBB, do you prefer Bayer Rimobolan or is UGL Primo very good as well? Thanks


Meh, I wouldn’t class 25-30 minutes of cardio as endurance. Might not be optimal but I don’t have time to separate the session and I’m not hyper focused on gaining as much muscle mass as possible anyway. Happy to gain slightly slower if it means I can maintain or improve fitness at the same time. I just use UGL Primo. SG 200mg/ml. Wouldn’t bother with pharma. Too many fakes and overpriced IMO.


----------



## ArnoldIsNumeroUno

DLTBB said:


> Meh, I wouldn’t class 25-30 minutes of cardio as endurance. Might not be optimal but I don’t have time to separate the session and I’m not hyper focused on gaining as much muscle mass as possible anyway. Happy to gain slightly slower if it means I can maintain or improve fitness at the same time. I just use UGL Primo. SG 200mg/ml. Wouldn’t bother with pharma. Too many fakes and overpriced IMO.


Yeah fair enough, hopefully the info is generally helpful.

Yeah I bet there are tons of fakes!


----------



## Cronus

DLTBB said:


> I need to get back in to the habit of including weights. I stopped when I first changed routine as I was getting used to the volume and still figuring out what to use for working sets. Some recent examples of working sets (6-8 reps) are +150lbs dips, +120lbs pull-ups, 160KG flat bench, 125lbs DB press and today for example, top sets of 80KG/side on high row and pull down.


Proper impressive numbers, esp dips pullups and bench. Have you done anything in particular to improve strength or has it just been a steady increase


----------



## DLTBB

Cronus said:


> Proper impressive numbers, esp dips pullups and bench. Have you done anything in particular to improve strength or has it just been a steady increase


Just steady increase over time mate. I never used a strength program or really trained below 6 reps but I’ve been training for ages and been B&C for a long time now.


----------



## DLTBB

Picked up some insulin needles from the pharmacy so I've started properly with the GH now. 

Addicted to Stranger Things at the moment, just started Season 2. Awesome show.


----------



## Pancake'

DLTBB said:


> I need to get back in to the habit of including weights. I stopped when I first changed routine as I was getting used to the volume and still figuring out what to use for working sets. Some recent examples of working sets (6-8 reps) are +150lbs dips, +120lbs pull-ups, 160KG flat bench, 125lbs DB press and today for example, top sets of 80KG/side on high row and pull down.


Solid lifts. Would you say the weighted dips/pull ups has had carry over to your other lifts?


----------



## DLTBB

Pancake' said:


> Solid lifts. Would you say the weighted dips/pull ups has had carry over to your other lifts?


Definitely. I think dips and pull-ups are quite underrated.


----------



## DLTBB

*6th July

Creeping Death Week 7, Session 6 (Legs):

Cardio Work:*

30 minute outdoor cycle
5,000M row
*Legs Session*:

(GIANT SET - 4 Rounds) Leg extension x 10 - Goblet squat x 10 - Walking lunge x 10 - Iso-hold on leg extension until failure
Seated calf raise 6 x 15
Week 7 completed. Doesn't look like much at all but it's the first giant set of the program so far and was very difficult. Didn't spend long in the gym at all but the time I was in there was used effectively.

Enjoyed the rowing again and my legs/knees felt nice and warm afterwards ready for legs.

Cooking meal 3 of 4 from this weeks Gousto, it's some kind of chicken pasta bake. I've enjoyed cooking this week and have ate/prepared things I wouldn't usually consider using. 

Well in to S2 Stranger Things now, going to watch a couple of episodes tonight and relax. Energy levels a little on the low side today!


----------



## DLTBB

Felt kinda big here, not gonna lie.


http://imgur.com/a/RnQ3o07


----------



## Brian Multigym

Your Journal has had 20,000 views in a couple of days, there is normally only 250 to 300 visitors on this forum at anyone time, do you mind not hogging them all.... 😋😉


----------



## DLTBB

Scheduled rest day tomorrow. Been really tired today.


----------



## PaulNe

DLTBB said:


> I need to get back in to the habit of including weights. I stopped when I first changed routine as I was getting used to the volume and still figuring out what to use for working sets. Some recent examples of working sets (6-8 reps) are +150lbs dips, +120lbs pull-ups, 160KG flat bench, 125lbs DB press and today for example, top sets of 80KG/side on high row and pull down.


Good to see you've got the strength to back up the physique. Mental how you only weigh around 176lbs


----------



## DLTBB

PaulNe said:


> Good to see you've got the strength to back up the physique. Mental how you only weigh around 176lbs


I will probably switch to something with lower volume and reps next actually and try to improve on some lifts. My shoulder pressing/OHP hasn’t been great lately.


----------



## UK2USA

DLTBB said:


> *6th July
> 
> Creeping Death Week 7, Session 6 (Legs):
> 
> Cardio Work:*
> 
> 30 minute outdoor cycle
> 5,000M row
> *Legs Session*:
> 
> (GIANT SET - 4 Rounds) Leg extension x 10 - Goblet squat x 10 - Walking lunge x 10 - Iso-hold on leg extension until failure
> Seated calf raise 6 x 15
> Week 7 completed. Doesn't look like much at all but it's the first giant set of the program so far and was very difficult. Didn't spend long in the gym at all but the time I was in there was used effectively.
> 
> Enjoyed the rowing again and my legs/knees felt nice and warm afterwards ready for legs.
> 
> Cooking meal 3 of 4 from this weeks Gousto, it's some kind of chicken pasta bake. I've enjoyed cooking this week and have ate/prepared things I wouldn't usually consider using.
> 
> Well in to S2 Stranger Things now, going to watch a couple of episodes tonight and relax. Energy levels a little on the low side today!


My energy level took a dump right after I read 30 minute cycle and 5,000m row mate, I could hardly get off the couch for a slice of pizza. JK, in week 3 of a cut.


----------



## DLTBB

UK2USA said:


> My energy level took a dump right after I read 30 minute cycle and 5,000m row mate, I could hardly get off the couch for a slice of pizza. JK, in week 3 of a cut.


The bike is just leisurely pace to the gym and back to be fair but the rowing has my heart rate quite high.


----------



## 134633

DLTBB said:


> The bike is just leisurely pace to the gym and back to be fair but the rowing has my heart rate quite high.


Can’t stand running machine or row. I can manage an hour and half on the bike and decent intensity but only for a cut.


----------



## DLTBB

Got DOMS in my calves today. Actually had a decent sleep. Bit of GH and half a Zopiclone tablet I had left from the short term prescription my Doctor gave me last week. Feeling a bit better today but still taking a rest.


----------



## DLTBB

Had a rest day as planned and feel better already. Cooked my 4th and final Gousto recipe for the week which was a veggie chilli. Was actually really nice. Been impressed with Gousto so far.

Randomly got a letter from HMRC today saying I’m owed a £464 rebate. Handy little bonus. Will put it to one side towards my holiday spending money.

Back in the gym to begin Week 8 of Creeping Death tomorrow with a push session. Looking forward to it.


----------



## ArnoldIsNumeroUno

DLTBB said:


> Definitely. I think dips and pull-ups are quite underrated.


+ 120lbs on pull ups for 6-8 is f*cking badass.

Love doing pull ups


----------



## DLTBB

ArnoldIsNumeroUno said:


> + 120lbs on pull ups for 6-8 is f*cking badass.
> 
> Love doing pull ups


They haven’t been included much in this routine so my numbers have probably dropped a bit but I’ll make sure to include them in my next routine. I got good at them in prison, there was a vent with bars running across on one of the ceilings and I used to hang out AMRAP sets. Could do like 45-50 in one go at one point. I did weigh about 150lbs, but still decent.


----------



## ArnoldIsNumeroUno

DLTBB said:


> They haven’t been included much in this routine so my numbers have probably dropped a bit but I’ll make sure to include them in my next routine. I got good at them in prison, there was a vent with bars running across on one of the ceilings and I used to hang out AMRAP sets. Could do like 45-50 in one go at one point. I did weigh about 150lbs, but still decent.


45- 50 is mental!!


----------



## Oioi

How close are you trimming your leg hair dude? Since I've got a trimmer I keep going lower and lower 😂 I'm half tempted to fully shave em..... God knows I'm out on the road bike enough


----------



## DLTBB

Oioi said:


> How close are you trimming your leg hair dude? Since I've got a trimmer I keep going lower and lower 😂 I'm half tempted to fully shave em..... God knows I'm out on the road bike enough


I was using no guard but it’s been a few weeks now. My Mrs has tried telling me not to do it again because she prefers them hairy but I’m not listening to that.


----------



## Oioi

DLTBB said:


> I was using no guard but it’s been a few weeks now. My Mrs has tried telling me not to do it again because she prefers them hairy but I’m not listening to that.


I just went from 3mm to no blade. I'll see how it goes etc, looks OK so far imo. 

Cheers ears


----------



## DLTBB

*8th July

Creeping Death Week 8, Session 1 (Push):

Cardio Work:*

30 minute outdoor cycle
5,000M row

Push Session:

Machine press 3 x 8
Incline barbell press 3 x 8
Flat DB press 3 x 6-8
Cable fly 3 x 10
Lateral DB raise 4 x 8
Machine rear delt fly 4 x 15
Dual rope push-down 4 x 12
Rope overhead extension 4 x 12
Decent session and ready for the weekend. Been told about another new gym that’s opened up nearby which is supposed to be decent. May check it out this weekend. It’s called NRG if anybody is familiar?

Taking it easy tonight. Still tired. Supposed to be going to a school friend’s 30th tomorrow night but I don’t know if I can be arsed mingling. Chilling and watching Netflix is more appealing than drinking pints ATM.


----------



## train2win

DLTBB said:


> I was using no guard but it’s been a few weeks now. My Mrs has tried telling me not to do it again because she prefers them hairy but I’m not listening to that.


My mrs also prefers me hairy (except the bollox 😂). I don't actually mind either way, the only time I'll be shaving/waxing is for comp.


----------



## MI92

Vic90 said:


> My mrs also prefers me hairy (except the bollox 😂). I don't actually mind either way, the only time I'll be shaving/waxing is for comp.


An absolute chore for me, grows quickly and gets hairy as hell EVERYWHERE (middle eastern so we're hairy ****ers). Not nice when sweating during summer lol.

Takes about an hour buzzing in the tub to get where I want but difference is night and day.


----------



## DLTBB

MI92 said:


> An absolute chore for me, grows quickly and gets hairy as he'll EVERYWHERE (middle eastern so we're hairy ****ers). Not nice when sweating during summer lol.
> 
> Takes about an hour buzzing in the tub to get where I want but difference is night and day.


It’s mainly my back that bothers me. Proper coarse black hair. Looks awful.


----------



## MI92

DLTBB said:


> It’s mainly my back that bothers me. Proper coarse black hair. Looks awful.


Oddly (fortunately?) enough, aside from the dormant "baby" hair/fuzz on my back, I've never had have any noticeable hair growth there.

Stomach, legs, arse etc is another story haha.

Good thing for us blokes with other halves is they can help us with hard-to-reach places. Nightmare otherwise.


----------



## train2win

DLTBB said:


> It’s mainly my back that bothers me. Proper coarse black hair. Looks awful.


You should let it all grow out. You'd look like a silverback gorilla from the back.


----------



## train2win

MI92 said:


> An absolute chore for me, grows quickly and gets hairy as hell EVERYWHERE (middle eastern so we're hairy ****ers). Not nice when sweating during summer lol.
> 
> Takes about an hour buzzing in the tub to get where I want but difference is night and day.


I'd be looking into permanent long term solutions if I was spending that long trimming mate.


----------



## DLTBB

*9th July

Creeping Death Week 8, Session 2 (Pull):

Cardio Work:*

45 minute outdoor cycle
5,000M row
*Pull Session:*

Meadows row 4 x 8
Rack pull 5 x 5
Stretcher 4 x 10
Chest supported row 4 x 8
Hanging leg raise 6 x failure
EZ bar preacher curl 4 x 8
Standing alternating DB curl 4 x 10
Followed by a 9 minute tanning session. 

Big update - I have an appointment to see a GI specialist finally! 9th August. Can finally start working towards a fix. Happy but I know I’ve still got a while to go. Making progress feels good though. I’ve been stuck in limbo for ages. 

Going to visit family today and spending some time outside in the sun. Have a good weekend guys.


----------



## Cronus

DLTBB said:


> *9th July
> 
> Creeping Death Week 8, Session 2 (Pull):
> 
> Cardio Work:*
> 
> 45 minute outdoor cycle
> 5,000M row
> *Pull Session:*
> 
> Meadows row 4 x 8
> Rack pull 5 x 5
> Stretcher 4 x 10
> Chest supported row 4 x 8
> Hanging leg raise 6 x failure
> EZ bar preacher curl 4 x 8
> Standing alternating DB curl 4 x 10
> Followed by a 9 minute tanning session.
> 
> Big update - I have an appointment to see a GI specialist finally! 9th August. Can finally start working towards a fix. Happy but I know I’ve still got a while to go. Making progress feels good though. I’ve been stuck in limbo for ages.
> 
> Going to visit family today and spending some time outside in the sun. Have a good weekend guys.
> 
> View attachment 217207


Would you say creeping death is still decent for someone isn't that strong? I've been thinking about using one of jms programmes. I've got em all so feel free to pm me. 

I use 50kgs for most of my compounds, in terms of my strength, but I do low volume. Jms programs look proper high volume
I'm concerned I'll be using **** all weight just to complete the prescribed sets, reps.


----------



## MM84!

DLTBB said:


> *9th July
> 
> Creeping Death Week 8, Session 2 (Pull):
> 
> Cardio Work:*
> 
> 45 minute outdoor cycle
> 5,000M row
> *Pull Session:*
> 
> Meadows row 4 x 8
> Rack pull 5 x 5
> Stretcher 4 x 10
> Chest supported row 4 x 8
> Hanging leg raise 6 x failure
> EZ bar preacher curl 4 x 8
> Standing alternating DB curl 4 x 10
> Followed by a 9 minute tanning session.
> 
> Big update - I have an appointment to see a GI specialist finally! 9th August. Can finally start working towards a fix. Happy but I know I’ve still got a while to go. Making progress feels good though. I’ve been stuck in limbo for ages.
> 
> Going to visit family today and spending some time outside in the sun. Have a good weekend guys.
> 
> View attachment 217207


Would bang 10 👍


----------



## DLTBB

Cronus said:


> Would you say creeping death is still decent for someone isn't that strong? I've been thinking about using one of jms programmes. I've got em all so feel free to pm me.
> 
> I use 50kgs for most of my compounds, in terms of my strength, but I do low volume. Jms programs look proper high volume
> I'm concerned I'll be using **** all weight just to complete the prescribed sets, reps.


You’ll definitely have to drop the weight to begin with while you adjust to the volume but for what you lose in weight you make up with in added reps, TUT, intensity through drop sets and super sets etc. Worth a try but whether you prefer it will just be down to personal taste.


----------



## DLTBB

*10th July

Creeping Death Week 8, Session 3 (Legs):

Cardio Work:*

45 minute outdoor cycle
5,000M row
*Legs Session:*

Seated leg curl 4 x 10
Leg press 4 x 8
Machine squat 5 x 8 - 3 second negative
Good morning 3 x 25
Standing calf raise 4 x 25
Went to my mate’s 30th birthday last night. Was fun and nice to catch up with loads of people I haven’t seen for 10+ years. Had a bit to drink but set myself a curfew of 2AM and stuck to it. I felt good enough to train but have been napping all day since. 

I met up with an old friend who’d opened up a Viet style vegan food stall right by the gym so popped over there after training for a tofu sub and an iced coffee. Never usually in to vegan food but it was actually delicious. 

Other than that the day’s been a total write off but was felt nice to let my hair down and catch up with old friends. I’ve missed a scorcher weather wise but hoping the sun continues into the week.


----------



## DLTBB

Bloody boiling today. We just got a couple of new reclining deck-chairs for the back garden and I'm working from home, so I'm going to try to spend an hour or so tanning during my dinner break. I could do with ordering some MT2. I'll probably go with the nasal spray as I'm already pinning too often for my liking after adding the GH. I've had good results with the nasal sprays in the past too, usually noticeably darker within a week. Riding up to the gym for a push session as soon as I finish work today.


----------



## Brian Multigym

DLTBB said:


> Bloody boiling today. We just got a couple of new reclining deck-chairs for the back garden and I'm working from home, so I'm going to try to spend an hour or so tanning during my dinner break. I could do with ordering some MT2. I'll probably go with the nasal spray as I'm already pinning too often for my liking after adding the GH. I've had good results with the nasal sprays in the past too, usually noticeably darker within a week. Riding up to the gym for a push session as soon as I finish work today.


Hot north too but been a breeze which is good. Breeze has dropped and forecast is to get hotter. Good I'm not needed at the car rental station, thankfully....


----------



## DLTBB

*11th July

Creeping Death Week 8, Session 4 (Push):

Cardio Work:*

30 minute outdoor cycle
5,000M row
*Push Session:*

DB twist press 4 x 8
Pec minor dip 4 x 8 superset with wide grip dip 4 x 8 - No lockout on wide grip dip
Machine rear lateral 4 x 15 superset with bent over DB swing 4 x 20
V-bar push-down 4 x 8
Kettlebell lying extension 4 x 12
Seems like yesterday I was posting last Monday's log entry. Time is passing by really quickly at the moment.

Feeling much better after a good sleep. I was exhausted yesterday. Can't even remember getting into bed last night. Must have had a good 10+ hours sleep and have had much more energy today as a result.

My rowing is definitely improving. I watched a few videos on YouTube to get some pointers on technique. My form was awful to begin with and the small tweaks have made a difference. I was sweating buckets after that 5,000M. Took ages for my heart rate and breathing to get back to normal as the gym was so humid. 

Going to try to catch some more sun now and then cook a nice meal. New batch of Gousto meals landed yesterday, got a nice selection for the week ahead.

Got this clip yesterday in the nice lighting and forgot to post:



http://imgur.com/a/4uayHpv


----------



## train2win

DLTBB said:


> *11th July
> 
> Creeping Death Week 8, Session 4 (Push):
> 
> Cardio Work:*
> 
> 30 minute outdoor cycle
> 5,000M row
> *Push Session:*
> 
> DB twist press 4 x 8
> Pec minor dip 4 x 8 superset with wide grip dip 4 x 8 - No lockout on wide grip dip
> Machine rear lateral 4 x 15 superset with bent over DB swing 4 x 20
> V-bar push-down 4 x 8
> Kettlebell lying extension 4 x 12
> Seems like yesterday I was posting last Monday's log entry. Time is passing by really quickly at the moment.
> 
> Feeling much better after a good sleep. I was exhausted yesterday. Can't even remember getting into bed last night. Must have had a good 10+ hours sleep and have had much more energy today as a result.
> 
> My rowing is definitely improving. I watched a few videos on YouTube to get some pointers on technique. My form was awful to begin with and the small tweaks have made a difference. I was sweating buckets after that 5,000M. Took ages for my heart rate and breathing to get back to normal as the gym was so humid.
> 
> Going to try to catch some more sun now and then cook a nice meal. New batch of Gousto meals landed yesterday, got a nice selection for the week ahead.
> 
> Got this clip yesterday in the nice lighting and forgot to post:
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/4uayHpv


Animal. Need to get on stage and compete dude.


----------



## DLTBB

Vic90 said:


> Animal. Need to get on stage and compete dude.


As soon as I’m somewhat healthy!


----------



## train2win

DLTBB said:


> As soon as I’m somewhat healthy!


Why do you say you aren't healthy? You look like you're two weeks away from a show right now!


----------



## DLTBB

Vic90 said:


> Why do you say you aren't healthy? You look like you're two weeks away from a show right now!


I still have regular flare ups with my colitis where I’m losing lots of blood and in the bathroom 10+ times. I think it’d be very risky during a prep while calories are low and drugs are higher, you know? Need to have a handle on that before I can commit to a show.


----------



## train2win

DLTBB said:


> I still have regular flare ups with my colitis where I’m losing lots of blood and in the bathroom 10+ times. I think it’d be very risky during a prep while calories are low and drugs are higher, you know? Need to have a handle on that before I can commit to a show.


I don't think you'll need to do excessive doses for prep, you are honestly in top nick right now and would win if you competed. Probably take classic and physique tbh.


----------



## UK2USA

DLTBB said:


> Bloody boiling today. We just got a couple of new reclining deck-chairs for the back garden and I'm working from home, so I'm going to try to spend an hour or so tanning during my dinner break. I could do with ordering some MT2. I'll probably go with the nasal spray as I'm already pinning too often for my liking after adding the GH. I've had good results with the nasal sprays in the past too, usually noticeably darker within a week. Riding up to the gym for a push session as soon as I finish work today.


Besides the HGH what else are you currently using and at what doses bro?


----------



## DLTBB

UK2USA said:


> Besides the HGH what else are you currently using and at what doses bro?


I've changed things around a little bit so it's currently:
300 Test
150 Primo
25 Var
20 Tbol
And then 3IU GH M-F.

I might throw in a touch of Tren A before I go on holiday but it'll only be a low dose and just for a few weeks.


----------



## DLTBB

Way too hot to sleep properly last night. Need to buy a fan ASAP. Not as well rested as I'd like to be but will be training pull and doing some cycling/rowing later.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Cool enough last night up north to sleep thankfully, my bedroom was just 70°f. Not been a bad night heat wise for sleeping so far.


----------



## DLTBB

Brian Multigym said:


> Cool enough last night up north to sleep thankfully, my bedroom was just 70°f. Not been a bad night heat wise for sleeping so far.


Was awful here. Seems cooler today and we've had a bit of drizzle so hopefully it's more bearable tonight. I ordered a little fan from Amazon which should arrive tomorrow too, so I'll be sorted then.


----------



## DLTBB

*12th July

Creeping Death Week 8, Session 5 (Pull):

Cardio Work:*

30 minute outdoor cycle
5,000M row
*Pull Session:*

Pull-up 4 x failure - Wide grip, all sets 20+ reps
Straight arm pull-down 4 x 10
Hammer pull-down 4 x 8
Stretcher 4 x 10
Machine curl 4 x 15
Reverse curl 4 x 15
Had some DOMS in my traps today which is odd. Must have been engaging them with the superset for rears accidentally. Didn’t hinder my rowing/back session thankfully.

Had a little packet of fizzy laces before training and got a mental pump. 

Extremely thirsty at the moment, drinking water by the gallon. Not used to the heat/humidity at all. 

All colitis symptoms have been almost nonexistent today which has been a welcome change.


----------



## DLTBB

Rest day from lifting today.

Going to go on a bike ride after work so hoping the weather holds up.

Downloaded an App called Komoot which shows some popular routes nearby. Nothing crazy. I'll be happy with 25-30KM at a leisurely pace while soaking up the sun and scenery.

I'm trying to encourage my mate to come along. He's going through a rough patch in his relationship and drinking/doing drugs way too often so it'll be nice to get him outside, moving and getting some fresh air. He said he'll tag along but we'll see if he sticks to it.


----------



## Damtra

DLTBB said:


> *12th July
> 
> Creeping Death Week 8, Session 5 (Pull):
> 
> Cardio Work:*
> 
> 30 minute outdoor cycle
> 5,000M row
> *Pull Session:*
> 
> Pull-up 4 x failure - Wide grip, all sets 20+ reps
> Straight arm pull-down 4 x 10
> Hammer pull-down 4 x 8
> Stretcher 4 x 10
> Machine curl 4 x 15
> Reverse curl 4 x 15
> Had some DOMS in my traps today which is odd. Must have been engaging them with the superset for rears accidentally. Didn’t hinder my rowing/back session thankfully.
> 
> Had a little packet of fizzy laces before training and got a mental pump.
> 
> Extremely thirsty at the moment, drinking water by the gallon. Not used to the heat/humidity at all.
> 
> All colitis symptoms have been almost nonexistent today which has been a welcome change.
> 
> View attachment 217304


is it just me or what ever software you are using to pixilate your face is rubbish lol 
but as always looking good m8


----------



## DLTBB

*13th July

Creeping Death Week 8, Session 6 (Legs):

Cardio Work:*

30 minute outdoor cycle
5,000M row
*Legs Session:*

GIANT SET: Leg extension x 15 > Goblet squat x 12 > Walking lunge x 16 > Leg extension iso hold to failure (4 rounds)
Seated calf raise 6 x 15
Week 8 done.

Obsessed with rowing at the moment. I go through little phases like this. Find something I enjoy doing it, get addicted, do it obsessively for a while and eventually burn out. Must be mild autism or something. Just enjoying trying to beat my numbers on the display and it’s improving my fitness so I can’t complain. 

Not a fan of the giant sets for legs but the PDF says it’s the last time thankfully. Hopefully back to regular sets and reps next time. 

2 weeks from today marks exactly one year since I was released from prison, so I’m 50 weeks deep into my comeback now - happy with how things are going training/progress wise. Hopefully will have competed and made my mark by this time next year.


----------



## Oioi

Damtra said:


> is it just me or what ever software you are using to pixilate your face is rubbish lol
> but as always looking good m8


I just photoshop my face in place for my grindr account. Winner


----------



## DLTBB

My mate bailed out on the bike ride yesterday and decided to go on a drug and alcohol binge. He’s still at it now. There’s no bloody helping some people. Feel like distancing myself from him because I’ve been having these pep talks with him consistently for almost a decade and he’s no further along than he was back then.


----------



## MM84!

DLTBB said:


> My mate bailed out on the bike ride yesterday and decided to go on a drug and alcohol binge. He’s still at it now. There’s no bloody helping some people. Feel like distancing myself from him because I’ve been having these pep talks with him consistently for almost a decade and he’s no further along than he was back then.


You know the saying mate. Can lead a horse to water, but you can’t make it drink.
And on top of that you have your own shit to take care of! 👍


----------



## DLTBB

MM84! said:


> You know the saying mate. Can lead a horse to water, but you can’t make it drink.
> And on top of that you have your own shit to take care of! 👍


Legit. Everybody I know says the same thing. I just feel bad for the kid because I’ve known him since primary school and have had similar struggles, but he’s had 100 chances at this point and my patience is wearing thin.


----------



## MM84!

DLTBB said:


> Legit. Everybody I know says the same thing. I just feel bad for the kid because I’ve known him since primary school and have had similar struggles, but he’s had 100 chances at this point and my patience is wearing thin.


Answered your own question there mate. Sometimes you got to drop the dead weight.


----------



## Pancake'

DLTBB said:


> My mate bailed out on the bike ride yesterday and decided to go on a drug and alcohol binge. He’s still at it now. There’s no bloody helping some people. Feel like distancing myself from him because I’ve been having these pep talks with him consistently for almost a decade and he’s no further along than he was back then.


Snap! how this resonates, you’re correct their isn’t. if you seek activity like this, it’s best to find those whom already share your interest/passion and similar wave length is what I’ve learned. Will save disappointment. 

The pep talks likely won’t matter mate, as will likely persist to revert as some form of compulsion. best mates exactly like this and it doesn’t matter what I say, he’ll talk gym etc, that he’s quitting whatever, then bam! he’ll be onit.


----------



## UK2USA

DLTBB said:


> My mate bailed out on the bike ride yesterday and decided to go on a drug and alcohol binge. He’s still at it now. There’s no bloody helping some people. Feel like distancing myself from him because I’ve been having these pep talks with him consistently for almost a decade and he’s no further along than he was back then.


The thing is mate we don't live in a bubble and how our "friends" act and what they do does affect us, their negativity and self-destructive lifestyles do impact us. I have parted ways with a few "friends" over the years simply because I no longer had space in my life for sh1t which upset me or brought me down and which wasn't my issue but infringed on me and my goals - one was a guy I worked with for 21 years, one day I woke up and said I don't need this sh1t and moved on. Better off for it. We have enough sh1t in our own lives which can drag us down - health is an example you're well aware of - don't need other people's nonsense.


----------



## DLTBB

UK2USA said:


> The thing is mate we don't live in a bubble and how our "friends" act and what they do does affect us, their negativity and self-destructive lifestyles do impact us. I have parted ways with a few "friends" over the years simply because I no longer had space in my life for sh1t which upset me or brought me down and which wasn't my issue but infringed on me and my goals - one was a guy I worked with for 21 years, one day I woke up and said I don't need this sh1t and moved on. Better off for it. We have enough sh1t in our own lives which can drag us down - health is an example you're well aware of - don't need other people's nonsense.


Legit. Will stop wasting time on the lad.


----------



## NorthernSoul

Whats the cause though? Did someone close to him die or he's had a bad upbringing?


----------



## DLTBB

NorthernSoul said:


> Whats the cause though? Did someone close to him die or he's had a bad upbringing?


A break up which he never recovered from.


----------



## NorthernSoul

Ahhh! Quite less something compared to a death then. But I guess in the beholders head, it's the worse thing in the world nonetheless. 

I had the same with a best mate. He eventually cut ties from me years ago but I can only assume it was because he had enough of the pep talks and the 'you're better than this' mantra I spewed at him weekly. And he was better than it. Mint guy. Deserved better than what life threw at him though. I still text him happy birthday even though I never get a reply lol


----------



## Oioi

DLTBB said:


> My mate bailed out on the bike ride yesterday and decided to go on a drug and alcohol binge. He’s still at it now. There’s no bloody helping some people. Feel like distancing myself from him because I’ve been having these pep talks with him consistently for almost a decade and he’s no further along than he was back then.


Just change your approach imo. A mates a mate. Don't have him so close as to disrupt your own boat but if you've known him 20 odd years then be loyal from a distance imo. 

I've been that guy, I've had people distance themselves from me.


----------



## train2win

DLTBB said:


> My mate bailed out on the bike ride yesterday and decided to go on a drug and alcohol binge. He’s still at it now. There’s no bloody helping some people. Feel like distancing myself from him because I’ve been having these pep talks with him consistently for almost a decade and he’s no further along than he was back then.


Cut him loose mate. I can't tell you how many childhood friends I've ditched because they were literally trying to drag me down; in fact most of them are still where they were when we were teenagers. A lot of friends ended up in rehab, back on drugs, into rehab, one ended up becoming a vegetable through drugs, others died in car accidents, others are just total losers. Knowing somebody for a long time does not mean you give them a higher status than a genuine person you've only known for 5 minutes.

I keep my circle of close friends extremely small, everyone else is an acquaintance and nothing more. Don't owe nothing to nobody, look out for number one and yours.


----------



## DLTBB

Vic90 said:


> Cut him loose mate. I can't tell you how many childhood friends I've ditched because they were literally trying to drag me down; in fact most of them are still where they were when we were teenagers. A lot of friends ended up in rehab, back on drugs, into rehab, one ended up becoming a vegetable through drugs, others died in car accidents, others are just total losers. Knowing somebody for a long time does not mean you give them a higher status than a genuine person you've only known for 5 minutes.
> 
> I keep my circle of close friends extremely small, everyone else is an acquaintance and nothing more. Don't owe nothing to nobody, look out for number one and yours.


Definitely going to distance myself from him. Think I'd feel bad cutting him off entirely but not going to spend too much energy trying to convince him to sort himself out anymore. He needs to get to rehab. Even a short prison sentence would probably be a Godsend for him at this point! Hopefully he figures it out but I need to focus on keeping myself on the straight and narrow in the meantime.


----------



## train2win

DLTBB said:


> Definitely going to distance myself from him. Think I'd feel bad cutting him off entirely but not going to spend too much energy trying to convince him to sort himself out anymore. He needs to get to rehab. Even a short prison sentence would probably be a Godsend for him at this point! Hopefully he figures it out but I need to focus on keeping myself on the straight and narrow in the meantime.


I have just reached a point in my life where I don't tolerate shit anymore. I have to be careful not to give visible signs of frustration away but I certainly have zero patience for fools.


----------



## UK2USA

Vic90 said:


> I have just reached a point in my life where I don't tolerate shit anymore. I have to be careful not to give visible signs of frustration away but I certainly have zero patience for fools.


That's me bro.


----------



## train2win

UK2USA said:


> That's me bro.


Everyone says I'm 32 going on 65 mate. True story.


----------



## UK2USA

Vic90 said:


> Everyone says I'm 32 going on 65 mate. True story.


65......that's a younger me then mate 😀


----------



## MM84!

UK2USA said:


> 65......that's a younger me then mate 😀


Only in body mate 😜


----------



## DLTBB

*14th July

Creeping Death Week 9, Session 1 (Push):

Cardio Work:*

3,000M row (More power-based this time)
*Push Session:*

Flat DB press 3 x 10 (120’s, 125’s, 130’s)
Incline barbell press 3 x 10
Hex press 3 x 10
Machine fly 3 x 10
DB bent over lateral swing 4 x 20
Machine rear delt fly 4 x 8
Bent over cable extension 4 x 8
Seated rope extension 4 x 10
Fell asleep at my laptop from 4-5:15PM so was running behind schedule. Skipped my usual cycling and did a more power-based row instead to save time so I didn’t eat into my evening too much. 

Feeling a little more irritable than usual today. Not sure if it’s hormone related or if I’m tired. Had a bicker with my Mrs because she asked me to mow the lawn. 😂 Got some solid sets out in the gym though with the extra aggression so I can’t complain. 

Chilled weekend ahead. Visiting family and having a TV night tonight. Going to go and get some snacks and build ourselves a fort on the sofa. Can’t imagine it’ll be a late one - I’m pretty tired.


----------



## DLTBB




----------



## train2win

DLTBB said:


> View attachment 217394


Lats looking juicy. What is your current body weight?


----------



## DLTBB

Vic90 said:


> Lats looking juicy. What is your current body weight?


I’ve been floating around 178-178.5lbs this week which puts me up 2-2.5lbs. I think some of this will be down to adding that small dose of GH. I feel as if I’ve got a little film of water which isn’t ideal but I’m feeling stronger during training and getting better pumps, so it’s a reasonable trade off.


----------



## train2win

DLTBB said:


> I’ve been floating around 178-178.5lbs this week which puts me up 2-2.5lbs. I think some of this will be down to adding that small dose of GH. I feel as if I’ve got a little film of water which isn’t ideal but I’m feeling stronger during training and getting better pumps, so it’s a reasonable trade off.


Very decent weight for your height. I'm a bit taller than you and to make matters worse, have a long torso. My lat spread is decent but I'm lacking the rounded off look, got to keep working at it. They will come up eventually.


----------



## DLTBB

Vic90 said:


> Very decent weight for your height. I'm a bit taller than you and to make matters worse, have a long torso. My lat spread is decent but I'm lacking the rounded off look, got to keep working at it. They will come up eventually.


Keep plugging away man, will take you a bit longer to fill out but will look more impressive when it’s all said and done.


----------



## train2win

DLTBB said:


> Keep plugging away man, will take you a bit longer to fill out but will look more impressive when it’s all said and done.


For sure. Hurry up and win your first show so you can coach me through my next show


----------



## UK2USA

DLTBB said:


> I’ve been floating around 178-178.5lbs this week which puts me up 2-2.5lbs. I think some of this will be down to adding that small dose of GH. I feel as if I’ve got a little film of water which isn’t ideal but I’m feeling stronger during training and getting better pumps, so it’s a reasonable trade off.


You put the film of water down to the GH mate?


----------



## DLTBB

UK2USA said:


> You put the film of water down to the GH mate?


I’d guess so. But it’s minor and I’ll be getting some benefits alongside so I won’t complain too much.


----------



## NorthernSoul

Have you noticed the sleep benefits on the GH Dan? Just so I know the quality of it. Pfizer is getting expensive 😄


----------



## DLTBB

NorthernSoul said:


> Have you noticed the sleep benefits on the GH Dan? Just so I know the quality of it. Pfizer is getting expensive 😄


I have had some decent sleep this week which is rare for me but I couldn’t say how much of that is because of the growth. The Pfizer stuff does mount up cost wise I can imagine.


----------



## DLTBB

*16th July

Creeping Death Week 9, Session 2 (Pull):

Cardio Work:*

30 minutes outdoor cycle
5,000M row
*Pull Session:*

DB row 4 x 8
Pull-up x 50 total reps - Did in 2 sets.
Low cable row 4 x 10
Pullover 4 x 10
Barbell hyperextension 2 x 10
EZ bar preacher curl 4 x 12
Hammer curl 4 x 10
A lad in the gym pulled me to one side and was giving me some praise, said he’d just text his mate about me and said I must be 0% body fat. It’s cool because he used to be on juice while I was natural years ago and I used to think damn, that guy’s huge. Nice to turn the tables after years of working hard. 

Bloody exhausted now. Went flat out for the final 90 seconds on the cardio and it’s very hot today. Gonna go home and recharge for a bit.


----------



## NeverAlone

DLTBB said:


> *16th July
> 
> Creeping Death Week 9, Session 2 (Pull):
> 
> Cardio Work:*
> 
> 30 minutes outdoor cycle
> 5,000M row
> *Pull Session:*
> 
> DB row 4 x 8
> Pull-up x 50 total reps - Did in 2 sets.
> Low cable row 4 x 10
> Pullover 4 x 10
> Barbell hyperextension 2 x 10
> EZ bar preacher curl 4 x 12
> Hammer curl 4 x 10
> A lad in the gym pulled me to one side and was giving me some praise, said he’d just text his mate about me and said I must be 0% body fat. It’s cool because he used to be on juice while I was natural years ago and I used to think damn, that guy’s huge. Nice to turn the tables after years of working hard.
> 
> Bloody exhausted now. Went flat out for the final 90 seconds on the cardio and it’s very hot today. Gonna go home and recharge for a bit.


For the 5k row do you keep a certain pace or just get it done in any old time?


----------



## DLTBB

NeverAlone said:


> For the 5k row do you keep a certain pace or just get it done in any old time?


I stick to around 24-26SPM on the display which is a nice steady pace for me.


----------



## DLTBB

NeverAlone said:


> For the 5k row do you keep a certain pace or just get it done in any old time?


Oh and I set the damper at 5. When I first started, I thought it was normal to set it to 10 but I watched a few videos and they recommend 4-5 for longer distances.


----------



## Oioi

DLTBB said:


> Oh and I set the damper at 5. When I first started, I thought it was normal to set it to 10 but I watched a few videos and they recommend 4-5 for longer distances.


I've never actually considered lowering it below 10. Granted I've not watched any vids on it.


----------



## DLTBB

Oioi said:


> I've never actually considered lowering it below 10. Granted I've not watched any vids on it.


Every time I’ve sat on it it’s always been sat at 10 by default but apparently 4-5 for a man and 3 for a woman is the norm to train with. It’s the most similar to what the drag would feel like in water apparently.


----------



## Oioi

DLTBB said:


> Every time I’ve sat on it it’s always been sat at 10 by default but apparently 4-5 for a man and 3 for a woman is the norm to train with. It’s the most similar to what the drag would feel like in water apparently.


Good to know thanks. I'll be interested to compare some previous times on setting 5 then. I used to enjoy a daily spirited 2000m. 

I've met cardio majorly slip recently and started smoking again. As soon as I'm back home I plan to push hard again despite meaning I have to eat silly calories. 

What are your bike rides like? Just a zone 2 to the gym or something? I always wonder how you keep them so short. If I've got my bike out I'd be too into the ride at 30 mins to stop 😊


----------



## DLTBB

Oioi said:


> Good to know thanks. I'll be interested to compare some previous times on setting 5 then. I used to enjoy a daily spirited 2000m.
> 
> I've met cardio majorly slip recently and started smoking again. As soon as I'm back home I plan to push hard again despite meaning I have to eat silly calories.
> 
> What are your bike rides like? Just a zone 2 to the gym or something? I always wonder how you keep them so short. If I've got my bike out I'd be too into the ride at 30 mins to stop 😊


Get back on it man. We’ll make a little rowing thread for it and everybody can get involved and post their times and splits to give us a bit of motivation. The rides are to and from the gym. It’s about 15 minutes each way. Gets me some fresh air and a bit of sun.


----------



## Oioi

DLTBB said:


> Get back on it man. We’ll make a little rowing thread for it and everybody can get involved and post their times and splits to give us a bit of motivation. The rides are to and from the gym. It’s about 15 minutes each way. Gets me some fresh air and a bit of sun.


Aye go on, I'm in! I was fast on a bike at one point. I had big plans fitness wise for this summer.


----------



## DLTBB

Oioi said:


> Aye go on, I'm in! I was fast on a bike at one point. I had big plans fitness wise for this summer.


I was talking to one of my internet friends from the states who’s in to his cycling the other day and I sent him the stats you posted in your bike thread and he was admiring your watts.


----------



## DLTBB

Striated vascular horseshoe of doom.


----------



## NeverAlone

DLTBB said:


> Every time I’ve sat on it it’s always been sat at 10 by default but apparently 4-5 for a man and 3 for a woman is the norm to train with. It’s the most similar to what the drag would feel like in water apparently.


I know when I used to row a little bit with uni they'd have it set on border of 5-6 to mimic water (mens).


----------



## DLTBB

NeverAlone said:


> I know when I used to row a little bit with uni they'd have it set on border of 5-6 to mimic water (mens).


There’s a way to figure out which setting is optimal for you by doing a test row and having the machine display your drag factor. I’ve not gone that far into the rabbit hole yet though. Give it a few more weeks and I’m sure I’ll be there.


----------



## DLTBB

*17th July

Creeping Death Week 9, Session 3 (Legs):

Cardio Work:*

30 minutes outdoor cycle
10 x 200M rowing intervals (30 seconds rest)
*Legs Session:*

Seated leg curl 4 x 8
Squat 3 x 8, 1 x drop set
Leg press 3 x 8, 1 x drop set
Hack squat 3 x 10 - 3 second eccentric
Standing calf raise 4 x 10 - Superset tibia raise sets of 25
Great session today. 

The drop sets were to use the working weight from sets 1-3 until failure and then to half the weight and rep until failure. 

Starting to figure out how to use the display on the rowing machine now, so was able to assign intervals rather than using the ‘just row’ option. Went with 10 sets of 200M sprints with 30 seconds rest in between. Pacing was bad and I went too hard for the first 6-7 intervals, so the last few were a slog. Pumped my heart rate rate up nicely though, felt great and feel like I’m learning with each session. ☺My Dad has just rejoined the gym for the first time in years after I spent the whole day yesterday telling him about how great rowing is (watch me quit in like a week).

Got some left over tortellini which I’m going to heat up for dinner and then spend some time in the sun. Caught a bit of a tan yesterday. Working on building a base tan before I go away so I don’t burn over there.


----------



## UK2USA

DLTBB said:


> *17th July
> 
> Creeping Death Week 9, Session 3 (Legs):
> 
> Cardio Work:*
> 
> 30 minutes outdoor cycle
> 10 x 200M rowing intervals (30 seconds rest)
> *Legs Session:*
> 
> Seated leg curl 4 x 8
> Squat 3 x 8, 1 x drop set
> Leg press 3 x 8, 1 x drop set
> Hack squat 3 x 10 - 3 second eccentric
> Standing calf raise 4 x 10 - Superset tibia raise sets of 25
> Great session today.
> 
> The drop sets were to use the working weight from sets 1-3 until failure and then to half the weight and rep until failure.
> 
> Starting to figure out how to use the display on the rowing machine now, so was able to assign intervals rather than using the ‘just row’ option. Went with 10 sets of 200M sprints with 30 seconds rest in between. Pacing was bad and I went too hard for the first 6-7 intervals, so the last few were a slog. Pumped my heart rate rate up nicely though, felt great and feel like I’m learning with each session. ☺My Dad has just rejoined the gym for the first time in years after I spent the whole day yesterday telling him about how great rowing is (watch me quit in like a week).
> 
> Got some left over tortellini which I’m going to heat up for dinner and then spend some time in the sun. Caught a bit of a tan yesterday. Working on building a base tan before I go away so I don’t burn over there.


When's the vacation mate?


----------



## DLTBB

UK2USA said:


> When's the vacation mate?


2nd September. Not too long now.


----------



## DLTBB

31 handstand push-ups (video at 2x speed), just ****ing around in the sun seeing what I can do.


http://imgur.com/a/3GOu9PK


----------



## DLTBB

My Dad joined the gym last night after I spent Saturday afternoon hounding him about the benefits of rowing. He did his first session today and completed a 15 minute row and a 25 minute 5KM on the treadmill (he’s in to his running anyway). Decent for a 57 year old. Good to see my enthusiasm rubbing off on others.


----------



## Alex12340

DLTBB said:


> My Dad joined the gym last night after I spent Saturday afternoon hounding him about the benefits of rowing. He did his first session today and completed a 15 minute row and a 25 minute 5KM on the treadmill (he’s in to his running anyway). Decent for a 57 year old. Good to see my enthusiasm rubbing off on others.


I managed to get my dad into the gym quite recently too he was just curious what it was about haha, It is good to see that enthusiasm for sure, Soon enough you’ll be teaching him the weights 😄


----------



## Oioi

DLTBB said:


> My Dad joined the gym last night after I spent Saturday afternoon hounding him about the benefits of rowing. He did his first session today and completed a 15 minute row and a 25 minute 5KM on the treadmill (he’s in to his running anyway). Decent for a 57 year old. Good to see my enthusiasm rubbing off on others.


Decent 5k time is that 👊


----------



## DLTBB

Oioi said:


> Decent 5k time is that 👊


He does a lot of park runs and stuff. Has no idea about nutrition though. I bet he could easily knock a couple of minutes off if he followed a proper program and ate well. Hard to tell them though. He would never do weights because he thinks he’ll accidentally get too big.


----------



## Oioi

DLTBB said:


> He does a lot of park runs and stuff. Has no idea about nutrition though. I bet he could easily knock a couple of minutes off if he followed a proper program and ate well. Hard to tell them though. He would never do weights because he thinks he’ll accidentally get too big.


Nutrition seems to be vastly overlooked in almost every amateur sport I've found. Road cyclists seem to live off cake and energy gels, mtb guys live on beer and burgers. There only seems to be bodybuilders that take into account food.


----------



## DarkKnight

DLTBB said:


> He does a lot of park runs and stuff. Has no idea about nutrition though. I bet he could easily knock a couple of minutes off if he followed a proper program and ate well. Hard to tell them though. He would never do weights because he thinks he’ll accidentally get too big.


Is he a Manlet too? Is so he could get too big too quick 😁


----------



## DLTBB

DarkKnight said:


> Is he a Manlet too? Is so he could get too big too quick 😁


Taller than me. About 5’8. His calves are huge. One brother is 5’10, one is 6’0. I think I stunted my growth with malnutrition during my developmental years. I was a proper fussy eater. I used to eat Birdseye boil in the bag beef with gravy and McCain’s fries every night, that’s all I’d have.


----------



## train2win

DLTBB said:


> Taller than me. About 5’8. His calves are huge. One brother is 5’10, one is 6’0. I think I stunted my growth with malnutrition during my developmental years. I was a proper fussy eater. I used to eat Birdseye boil in the bag beef with gravy and McCain’s fries every night, that’s all I’d have.


I didn't think that was possible. I thought it was more down to genetics and hormones, for example if males don't produce testosterone as adolescents then their bone caps don't get fused and they keep growing. Testosterone production causes males to stop growing taller, literally.


----------



## DLTBB

Vic90 said:


> I didn't think that was possible. I thought it was more down to genetics and hormones, for example if males don't produce testosterone as adolescents then their bone caps don't get fused and they keep growing. Testosterone production causes males to stop growing taller, literally.


Probably right to be fair but I don’t think I gave myself the best start in life eating French fries and processed beef 7 days a week. 😢


----------



## DarkKnight

DLTBB said:


> Taller than me. About 5’8. His calves are huge. One brother is 5’10, one is 6’0. I think I stunted my growth with malnutrition during my developmental years. I was a proper fussy eater. I used to eat Birdseye boil in the bag beef with gravy and McCain’s fries every night, that’s all I’d have.


I’m only jelly of your genetics lad. Ignore me


----------



## NorthernSoul

Vic90 said:


> I didn't think that was possible. I thought it was more down to genetics and hormones, for example if males don't produce testosterone as adolescents then their bone caps don't get fused and they keep growing. Testosterone production causes males to stop growing taller, literally.


When I was a teenager, I'm sure I read that Indians stunt their growth from a cultural vegetarian diet.


----------



## train2win

NorthernSoul said:


> When I was a teenager, I'm sure I read that Indians stunt their growth from a cultural vegetarian diet.


I'll try find a video I saw once.


----------



## DLTBB

*18th July

Creeping Death Week 9, Session 4 (Push):

Cardio Work:*

10 x 200M rowing intervals (30 seconds rest)
*Push Session:*

Smith machine incline press 25, 20, 15, 12
Pec minor dip 4 x 8 superset with wide grip dip 4 x 8
Bent over DB swing 4 x 30 superset with spider crawl 4 x 3
Single arm push-down 4 x 8
Kettlebell lying extension 4 x 12
Trained with a friend today. Used to train together regularly but he's been very busy lately. Nice to have a catch up and have a spotter for some sets. Would prefer to train with somebody but it's impossible to find anybody who is reliable.

Glad he was there because I had a funny turn in the gym. It’s been like 36 degrees today. I think it was a mixture of dehydration, sun stroke, overdoing the caffeine and going too hard during my intervals. Felt like I couldn’t breathe and my heart was pounding, then I panicked and must’ve made myself worse. Had to lie on the gym floor in front of the fan. Only just starting to feel normal again now. Had a cold shower afterwards and been lying on my living room floor ever since. Definitely giving training a miss tomorrow as it’s due to be even hotter.


----------



## UK2USA

DLTBB said:


> *18th July
> 
> Creeping Death Week 9, Session 4 (Push):
> 
> Cardio Work:*
> 
> 10 x 200M rowing intervals (30 seconds rest)
> *Push Session:*
> 
> Smith machine incline press 25, 20, 15, 12
> Pec minor dip 4 x 8 superset with wide grip dip 4 x 8
> Bent over DB swing 4 x 30 superset with spider crawl 4 x 3
> Single arm push-down 4 x 8
> Kettlebell lying extension 4 x 12
> Trained with a friend today. Used to train together regularly but he's been very busy lately. Nice to have a catch up and have a spotter for some sets. Would prefer to train with somebody but it's impossible to find anybody who is reliable.
> 
> Glad he was there because I had a funny turn in the gym. It’s been like 36 degrees today. I think it was a mixture of dehydration, sun stroke, overdoing the caffeine and going too hard during my intervals. Felt like I couldn’t breathe and my heart was pounding, then I panicked and must’ve made myself worse. Had to lie on the gym floor in front of the fan. Only just starting to feel normal again now. Had a cold shower afterwards and been lying on my living room floor ever since. Definitely giving training a miss tomorrow as it’s due to be even hotter.


Scary. I take it the gym doesn't have A/C bro?


----------



## DLTBB

UK2USA said:


> Scary. I take it the gym doesn't have A/C bro?


It’s got a little unit of sorts but I don’t even think it works. All they had today is a fan maybe 3-4ft across but it only covers a tiny portion of the gym. Definitely not ideal.


----------



## UK2USA

DLTBB said:


> It’s got a little unit of sorts but I don’t even think it works. All they had today is a fan maybe 3-4ft across but it only covers a tiny portion of the gym. Definitely not ideal.


After all the years I've been in Florida I'm so used to having A/C everywhere I don't think I could train without it.


----------



## DLTBB

Still didn’t feel 100% this morning. Had to have 2 fans pointing at me last night with bottles of ice under my pits. Just couldn’t cool myself down. Called in sick and spent the whole day sleeping. Only just managed to get up now. Obviously no training today! Rehydrating and taking it easy. I owe the gym £2 because the lad behind the desk had to bring me a Grenade bar over as I lay on the floor yesterday and I didn’t even have the energy to open Apple Pay. 😂


----------



## Oioi

DLTBB said:


> Still didn’t feel 100% this morning. Had to have 2 fans pointing at me last night with bottles of ice under my pits. Just couldn’t cool myself down. Called in sick and spent the whole day sleeping. Only just managed to get up now. Obviously no training today! Rehydrating and taking it easy. I owe the gym £2 because the lad behind the desk had to bring me a Grenade bar over as I lay on the floor yesterday and I didn’t even have the energy to open Apple Pay. 😂


I've actually had similar when I got back into training. A hard leg press session convinced my I was going to die and they're response was a bag of charity sweets


----------



## DLTBB

Oioi said:


> I've actually had similar when I got back into training. A hard leg press session convinced my I was going to die and they're response was a bag of charity sweets


The Grenade bar had been in the fridge so I could barely even bite into it man. Gave me a sore jaw.


----------



## DarkKnight

DLTBB said:


> The Grenade bar had been in the fridge so I could barely even bite into it man. Gave me a sore jaw.


I could have done that for less than 2 quid lad 

Srs tho sounds like you went hypo, so a grenade bar was the last thing you needed as there’s hardly any fookin sugar in them 

Sugary drink if/next time it happens and a big carb meal when home and you’ll be much better


----------



## DLTBB

DarkKnight said:


> I could have done that for less than 2 quid lad
> 
> Srs tho sounds like you went hypo, so a grenade bar was the last thing you needed as there’s hardly any fookin sugar in them
> 
> Sugary drink if/next time it happens and a big carb meal when home and you’ll be much better


I think I ****ed myself from multiple angles. Low blood sugar, too much caffeine, dehydrated and still nursing sunburn from the day before. Everything hit me at the same time and I thought it was curtains for me. Just about starting to feel human again now. 🥵


----------



## DLTBB

Feeling human again now. Glad it's finally cooled down over here. I didn't have the best sleep due to the heat but I think I had just about enough to tide me over. I'll be back in the gym straight after work for a pull session and a distance session on the rowing machine. Going to keep my HR at 130-140 and I'll make sure to hydrate myself properly before training. 

My mate who has been off the rails has been behaving himself and has a job interview lined up for tomorrow. Hopefully he sticks to it.


----------



## train2win

DLTBB said:


> Feeling human again now. Glad it's finally cooled down over here. I didn't have the best sleep due to the heat but I think I had just about enough to tide me over. I'll be back in the gym straight after work for a pull session and a distance session on the rowing machine. Going to keep my HR at 130-140 and I'll make sure to hydrate myself properly before training.
> 
> My mate who has been off the rails has been behaving himself and has a job interview lined up for tomorrow. Hopefully he sticks to it.


Glad you're back to your normal self. 

On your mate, I wouldn't count on it. I genuinely hate negative people and naysayers, but if it were me, he would have been dropped like a hot stone a long time ago. Mostly because I hate negative people and human anchors that are just bad news all round to keep around.


----------



## DLTBB

Vic90 said:


> Glad you're back to your normal self.
> 
> On your mate, I wouldn't count on it. I genuinely hate negative people and naysayers, but if it were me, he would have been dropped like a hot stone a long time ago. Mostly because I hate negative people and human anchors that are just bad news all round to keep around.


Took me long enough!

I know, I know. I'm not going to be too hopeful and won't be investing too much time/energy into him at this point. If he sorts himself out, fair enough. It's only when he's proved himself and been consistent with it I'll invest much energy into him. Hopefully he proves me wrong though, he was a good lad growing up.


----------



## DLTBB

*20th July

Creeping Death Week 9, Session 5 (Pull):

Cardio Work:*

30 minute outdoor cycle
5000M row (130-135BPM)
*Pull Session:*

Neutral grip pull-up 4 x failure - 2 warm-up sets of lat pull-down before. First set was a sloppy 30. Still not fully energised after Monday’s debacle. 
Chest supported row 4 x 8
DB pull-over 4 x 10
Smith machine shrug 4 x failure - Was supposed to be Farmer's walks but there isn't enough space in the gym during peak time to even attempt them.
Reverse curl 4 x 15
Hammer curl 4 x 15
Good session. Almost back to normal now. Neutral grip pull-ups at high reps obliterated my biceps and forearms and impacted a lot of working sets on later exercises. 

Tried to pay off my £2 debt to the gym for the Grenade Bar they fed me while I was sprawled out on the floor on Monday but they insisted it was on the house. 

Kept myself hydrated today and going to make a conscious effort to eat more fruit in place of the sweets/chocolate I've been eating lately. Hopefully agrees with my stomach/digestive issues more. Going to head over to Tesco and stock up on food/drinks for the week.

PEDs I am just going to drop down to Test/Var for the time being and keep tabs on BP/RHR to make sure everything is as I'd like it to be.


----------



## UK2USA

DLTBB said:


> *20th July
> 
> Creeping Death Week 9, Session 5 (Pull):
> 
> Cardio Work:*
> 
> 30 minute outdoor cycle
> 5000M row (130-135BPM)
> *Pull Session:*
> 
> Neutral grip pull-up 4 x failure - 2 warm-up sets of lat pull-down before. First set was a sloppy 30. Still not fully energised after Monday’s debacle.
> Chest supported row 4 x 8
> DB pull-over 4 x 10
> Smith machine shrug 4 x failure - Was supposed to be Farmer's walks but there isn't enough space in the gym during peak time to even attempt them.
> Reverse curl 4 x 15
> Hammer curl 4 x 15
> Good session. Almost back to normal now. Neutral grip pull-ups at high reps obliterated my biceps and forearms and impacted a lot of working sets on later exercises.
> 
> Tried to pay off my £2 debt to the gym for the Grenade Bar they fed me while I was sprawled out on the floor on Monday but they insisted it was on the house.
> 
> Kept myself hydrated today and going to make a conscious effort to eat more fruit in place of the sweets/chocolate I've been eating lately. Hopefully agrees with my stomach/digestive issues more. Going to head over to Tesco and stock up on food/drinks for the week.
> 
> PEDs I am just going to drop down to Test/Var for the time being and keep tabs on BP/RHR to make sure everything is as I'd like it to be.


Does that mean the GH is on hold too mate?


----------



## DLTBB

UK2USA said:


> Does that mean the GH is on hold too mate?


Only temporarily while I gauge everything this week.


----------



## DLTBB

http://imgur.com/a/EzYHvBO


----------



## NeverAlone

Do you keep track of all your body measurements or just go mostly by progress pics?


----------



## DLTBB

NeverAlone said:


> Do you keep track of all your body measurements or just go mostly by progress pics?


I’m mainly just going off how I’m looking and how I’m performing. If it was an all out pursuit for mass then I’d be a bit more on the ball with measurements, but I’m only aiming for marginal improvements ATM.


----------



## ArnoldIsNumeroUno

DLT, what have you found best for overcoming exhaustion consistently?

so not stuff that only lasts a day like Modafinil, but more longer lasting things.


----------



## MM84!

ArnoldIsNumeroUno said:


> DLT, what have you found best for overcoming exhaustion consistently?
> 
> so not stuff that only lasts a day like Modafinil, but more longer lasting things.


Amazing how many people think that loading up up more drugs is the answer. How about your sleep pattern? How about bloods to asses any issues? How about de loads? How about getting to the bottom of the issue?
Or just take more drugs bro!!


----------



## DLTBB

ArnoldIsNumeroUno said:


> DLT, what have you found best for overcoming exhaustion consistently?
> 
> so not stuff that only lasts a day like Modafinil, but more longer lasting things.


As above, fix things which could be contributing towards it rather than using stimulants a band-aid. Adequate sleep, rest in between training sessions, diet etc. If you just use Modafinil or Ephedrine every time you feel tired, you'll end up worse than you started. Could even be a medical issue you're not aware of, so bloods could be useful. Me and Alex will have to be more proactive than most when managing this with Colitis in the mix.


----------



## DLTBB

Randomly found this guy's channel recently and have watched a lot of his stuff. Not bodybuilding related, but more fitness and lifestyle. He was out of shape and overweight in his 30's, started off with slow 5KM park runs and has progressed into 100KM runs, a respectable level on Zwift, Spartan races and a cool looking event called Hyrox. He's in his late 40's now, on TRT and is super fit. I think that's the direction I will try to go eventually - can't see myself pushing bodybuilding and taking multiple compounds well in to my 40's. Here's the Hyrox event I mentioned, it's 8 x 1KM run with other activities sandwiched in between e.g. Ski ERG, rowing, wall balls, farmers walks etc. Looks brutal.


----------



## train2win

DLTBB said:


> View attachment 217480
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/EzYHvBO
> 
> 
> View attachment 217481


Looking good dude. How do you look without a pump?


----------



## DLTBB

Vic90 said:


> Looking good dude. How do you look without a pump?


Less vascular mainly. Some of my IG pics are without a pump, the pics where I'm at home. Legs look better without a pump, too much blood in there takes away all definition.


----------



## train2win

DLTBB said:


> Less vascular mainly. Some of my IG pics are without a pump, the pics where I'm at home. Legs look better without a pump, too much blood in there takes away all definition.


I'll go check them out mate. I reckon we / you look the same without a pump, it's all a mental game. Pumps definitely help the muscle FEEL fuller but the differences visually are minuscule, especially comparing other people's pics.


----------



## DLTBB

Vic90 said:


> I'll go check them out mate. I reckon we / you look the same without a pump, it's all a mental game. Pumps definitely help the muscle FEEL fuller but the differences visually are minuscule, especially comparing other people's pics.
> 
> View attachment 217498


My arms feel bigger to touch when I've got a pump but like you say, I'm not sure how much of it is mental. Would pay good money to have that pumped feeling 24/7 though.


----------



## train2win

DLTBB said:


> My arms feel bigger to touch when I've got a pump but like you say, I'm not sure how much of it is mental. Would pay good money to have that pumped feeling 24/7 though.


I've never touched insulin as I know a guy who died using it, but apparently that's sort of what it does. Will leave muscles with more blood thus feeling and looking more pumped.


----------



## DLTBB

Vic90 said:


> I've never touched insulin as I know a guy who died using it, but apparently that's sort of what it does. Will leave muscles with more blood thus feeling and looking more pumped.


I had a little dabble with it a few years ago, pumps in the gym were better but I'm not sure about it lasting all day. I only did a small dose for a short period though. Maybe it's better with Lantus or something.


----------



## train2win

DLTBB said:


> I had a little dabble with it a few years ago, pumps in the gym were better but I'm not sure about it lasting all day. I only did a small dose for a short period though. Maybe it's better with Lantus or something.


I guess it depends on the dosage, but that's what it does, steals nutrients from elsewhere and stores them in muscle tissue (mostly). It's got to be stacked with gh and other aas to be fully effective. 

It killed my mate as he got stuck in traffic, didn't have any emergency sweets, passed out due to low blood sugar and died. Came as a shock because we were planning on competing together, except I turned down the insulin.


----------



## DLTBB

Vic90 said:


> I guess it depends on the dosage, but that's what it does, steals nutrients from elsewhere and stores them in muscle tissue (mostly). It's got to be stacked with gh and other aas to be fully effective.
> 
> It killed my mate as he got stuck in traffic, didn't have any emergency sweets, passed out due to low blood sugar and died. Came as a shock because we were planning on competing together, except I turned down the insulin.


Damn, that's awful. Sorry to hear about that mate.


----------



## train2win

DLTBB said:


> Damn, that's awful. Sorry to hear about that mate.


Was a long time ago now mate, but a constant reminder not to mess around with some of these drugs.


----------



## ArnoldIsNumeroUno

MM84 - I should’ve written more clearly - by longer lasting things I did not mean drugs - I meant sustainable changes in lifestyle 👍🏻


----------



## ArnoldIsNumeroUno

DLTBB said:


> As above, fix things which could be contributing towards it rather than using stimulants a band-aid. Adequate sleep, rest in between training sessions, diet etc. If you just use Modafinil or Ephedrine every time you feel tired, you'll end up worse than you started. Could even be a medical issue you're not aware of, so bloods could be useful. Me and Alex will have to be more proactive than most when managing this with Colitis in the mix.


Thanks DLT, yeah stimulants = very bad news.

What bloods do you get? I do the Medichecks Sports hormone test every 6 months at the moment


----------



## DLTBB

ArnoldIsNumeroUno said:


> Thanks DLT, yeah stimulants = very bad news.
> 
> What bloods do you get? I do the Medichecks Sports hormone test every 6 months at the moment


I used to use MediChecks too but I get a full panel monthly from my GP now while we monitor my colitis symptoms. Saves me some money and they're a bit more extensive than the bloods I got from MediChecks. Regarding the lethargy/lack of energy, I would just look at the basics to begin with. 8 hours of good quality sleep, clean diet, cardio, supplementing anything you're low on, bloods, keep yourself hydrated, sufficient rest in between training sessions etc. That should help if you can tick all of those boxes, but I appreciate it's quite difficult to do everything all the time as life gets in the way.


----------



## DLTBB

*21st July

Creeping Death Week 9, Session 6 (Legs):

Cardio Work:*

30 minute outdoor cycle
Rope grappler 10 x 30 second intervals/30 second rest
*Legs Session:*

Barbell SLDL 4 x 10 superset with lying leg curl 4 x 10 - 1 second hold and squeeze with each rep on SLDL.
Hack squat 1 x 20 continuous , 1 x 5 rest paused + 15 continuous, 1 x 10 rest paused + 10 continuous - Program suggested a horizontal machine press but the gym doesn't have one.
Smith machine lunge 4 x 10
Seated calf raise 6 x 15
Not ideal having to substitute exercises but we don't have a machine press like the one listed in the program. Still got some killer sets with that mixture of rest paused and continuous reps. Not done that before.

3/4 of the way through CD2 now. It's been good but I'll be glad to see the back of it. I prefer to work at straight sets of 6-8 nowadays rather than upwards of 10 reps with added drop sets, super sets etc.

All nutrition has been on point last couple of days and just picked up a fresh haul of food shopping to keep me going. Digestion feels better already.


----------



## DLTBB

I have some DOMS in my lower back today. It's a weak point for me and I probably don't do DL often enough. Will try to incorporate them more going forward when I change my split. I'll see how it feels later on, might have to opt out of rowing, but should be fine to do my Push session.

Slept much better this week. Even managed to get up about an hour before my alarm the last few days which has been helpful as I can tick off tasks/chores before I'd usually be awake. Feel much more productive.


----------



## DLTBB

On a more negative note, the NHS is a total joke.

I've been waiting months to see a specialist for my colitis. I finally got an appointment (which isn't even a proper appointment, it's a bloody telephone consultation) which was booked for August 6th but today I received a letter explaining it's been cancelled and postponed to mid-October!

Meanwhile I have to sit around and twiddle my thumbs while my condition/symptoms could get worse. Absolute nightmare.


----------



## Oioi

DLTBB said:


> Randomly found this guy's channel recently and have watched a lot of his stuff. Not bodybuilding related, but more fitness and lifestyle. He was out of shape and overweight in his 30's, started off with slow 5KM park runs and has progressed into 100KM runs, a respectable level on Zwift, Spartan races and a cool looking event called Hyrox. He's in his late 40's now, on TRT and is super fit. I think that's the direction I will try to go eventually - can't see myself pushing bodybuilding and taking multiple compounds well in to my 40's. Here's the Hyrox event I mentioned, it's 8 x 1KM run with other activities sandwiched in between e.g. Ski ERG, rowing, wall balls, farmers walks etc. Looks brutal.


This is the guy who got me into running and off road races etc.

He's now started a new "beginner" log journey with his wife.

Decent guy. Dedicated and realistic. Also loves the 80's. Definitely got my approval and worth a watch.


----------



## DLTBB

Oioi said:


> This is the guy who got me into running and off road races etc.
> 
> He's now started a new "beginner" log journey with his wife.
> 
> Decent guy. Dedicated and realistic. Also loves the 80's. Definitely got my approval and worth a watch.


He's sound isn't he? I sent him a message on Instagram yesterday thanking him for the content and he replied to me. His videos are no nonsense and to the point. That Hyrox event he did looks mint. Would definitely consider giving that a go in the future when I'm fitter.


----------



## Oioi

DLTBB said:


> He's sound isn't he? I sent him a message on Instagram yesterday thanking him for the content and he replied to me. His videos are no nonsense and to the point. That Hyrox event he did looks mint. Would definitely consider giving that a go in the future when I'm fitter.


Ye I've spoken to him, a genuine down to earth guy. He's pretty damn fit too now


----------



## DLTBB

*22nd July

Creeping Death Week 10, Session 1 (Push):

Cardio Work:*

5,000M row
*Push Session:*

Flat DB press 3 x 10 - Top set 125lbs.
Incline barbell press 3 x 6
Wide grip dip 3 x failure - All sets 30+ reps.
Incline DB fly 3 x 10 + 6 partials
Over and back press 4 x 8
Machine rear delt fly 4 x 25
Triceps push-down (single handle) 4 x 10
Seated rope overhead extension 4 x 10
Lots of exercises. Had to be careful on over and back press as I'm conscious of hurting my shoulder. Could probably do with employing a bit of mobility work but I am lazy. Worked up to some great sets this session, very happy with it.

Quite a bit of rain here today, hence me missing the usual cycling, but it's a welcome change after the excessive heat earlier in the week.

Feeling good overall. Obviously a bit disappointed about my appointment with the GI specialist being pushed back so far, but I'm going to avoid getting myself too worked up about it. I'll try to call the hospital on Monday and see if it can be brought forward. If not, I'll just do whatever I can to keep my symptoms under control between now and October. Like I said, it's not been too terrible recently, but it can flare up at any time so I need to be careful.

Not much planned for the weekend other than visiting my Mrs's family for her Nephew's first birthday and a couple of gym sessions. Cooking a chicken katsu curry tonight. Should be nice.


----------



## DLTBB

Oh yeah, remember the weird lady on Instagram who randomly sent me a naked picture with my name written on her arm a couple of months ago? She messaged again today asking for naked videos of me. I said no and that I think she’s some kind of bot. She said she’d prove herself by sending a pic right now with my name on her, only she must’ve deleted our chat history and sent the exact same picture as last time. Clearly some kind of fake account trying to solicit naked pictures and videos from muscular men, the freak.


----------



## train2win

DLTBB said:


> Oh yeah, remember the weird lady on Instagram who randomly sent me a naked picture with my name written on her arm a couple of months ago? She messaged again today asking for naked videos of me. I said no and that I think she’s some kind of bot. She said she’d prove herself by sending a pic right now with my name on her, only she must’ve deleted our chat history and sent the exact same picture as last time. Clearly some kind of fake account trying to solicit naked pictures and videos from muscular men, the freak.


One of my mates went down that rabbit hole once and his pics ended up on some gay fetish site. He actually sent the nudes though.


----------



## DLTBB

*23rd July

Creeping Death Week 10, Session 2 (Pull):

Cardio Work:*

30 minutes outdoor cycle
5,000M row
*Pull Session:*

DB row 4 x 10
Chin-up x 55 total reps (2 sets)
Chest supported row 4 x 8
Single arm supinated row 3 x 10
Barbell hyperextension 3 x 10
EZ bar curl 4 x 8
Reverse curl 4 x 10
Woke up naturally fairly early. Cooked an omelette and went straight to the gym, nice to have the training done early and have the rest of the day ahead of me. Was another very good session, just had to be careful with the hypers as my lower back is still a little bit tender from hitting SLDL during my last leg session.

Definitely getting stronger on a lot of lifts, I feel fitter and I’m starting to see some development I haven’t really seen before, even in the past when I was running lots of gear. More thickness in my arms and upper back, brachialis is popping etc.

Feeling really good but at the same time, I’ll be happy to cruise in 5 weeks or so as it’ll be a good opportunity to focus on other goals a little more like my fitness.


----------



## DLTBB

Vic90 said:


> One of my mates went down that rabbit hole once and his pics ended up on some gay fetish site. He actually sent the nudes though.


I’d never do it to a stranger. You never know where they’ll end up. Don’t even like sending that kind of stuff to my Mrs TBH.


----------



## train2win

DLTBB said:


> I’d never do it to a stranger. You never know where they’ll end up. Don’t even like sending that kind of stuff to my Mrs TBH.


I've actually never sent a dick pic before personally, I never understood why some guys do it unsolicited thinking it'll magically get them laid. Maybe it works on 1/1000 women or something.


----------



## DLTBB

Calories been a bit high today. There was a spread of Mexican style food at the birthday party I went to and I couldn’t help myself. Not gonna beat myself up about it too much but my stomach probably won’t thank me. Bonus pic of the dog wearing a mini sombrero.


----------



## TITO

Bit late to the party but great to see you doing so well again mate, will be following


----------



## Cronus

I'm sure I've read that GH can help with IC and Crohn's. No idea how, but I've seen it mentioned a few times over the years.

Might have been Elchapo comments.


----------



## DLTBB

TITO said:


> Bit late to the party but great to see you doing so well again mate, will be following


Better late than never.  Thank you mate. Happy with the progress so far and hoping to continue pressing on.


----------



## DLTBB

Cronus said:


> I'm sure I've read that GH can help with IC and Crohn's. No idea how, but I've seen it mentioned a few times over the years.
> 
> Might have been Elchapo comments.


Yep I can imagine. Same with peptides like BCP-157 and TB-500. I’ve still got the majority of a lot of GH sat there which I will continue with soon and I do have a link who’s willing to send me free peptides. Just need to get in to the habit of pinning it daily which frustrates me.


----------



## Brian Multigym

DLTBB said:


> Bonus pic of the dog wearing a mini sombrero.
> 
> View attachment 217533


Little guy is stealing your limelight again mate, he's looking rather healthy, maybe the missus is looking after him more than you... 😋😉


----------



## DLTBB

*24th July*

Was due for CD2 leg session but my lower back and hamstrings still have DOMS from last time. Still trained legs but focused on movements that don’t involve back/hamstrings too much. Abductors, adductors, glute kickbacks, Sissy squats, leg extensions and then standing calf raises. 6-20 rep range. Got some good sets. Finished off with some crunches and hanging leg raises. For cardio today I’ll be taking the bike out for a few hours and riding down some scenic routes and getting some fresh air. Bit of a change of pace from the regular routine, feels nice.


----------



## DLTBB

Prime bodybuilding fuel.


----------



## DLTBB

Had a crappy sleep last night and puked this morning, so feeling drained at the moment. Maybe something I ate yesterday didn't agree with me, I'm never usually sick. Going to take a rest day and have a bath and an early night. Managed to get my specialist appointment rescheduled to August rather than it being postponed until October. Happy with that.


----------



## UK2USA

DLTBB said:


> Had a crappy sleep last night and puked this morning, so feeling drained at the moment. Maybe something I ate yesterday didn't agree with me, I'm never usually sick. Going to take a rest day and have a bath and an early night. Managed to get my specialist appointment rescheduled to August rather than it being postponed until October. Happy with that.


Juan to many tacos bro?


----------



## DLTBB

Damn, been sleeping since finishing work at like 4PM up until now at 10PM. Energy levels were next to nothing. Just about managed to wake up and make myself a smoothie before going back to bed so I at least have some calories/goodness in me. Took a handful of Vitamin C too. I’ve felt lethargic and sore all over. Hoping it’s not COVID or w/e. I even smell poorly.


----------



## DLTBB

Feeling slightly better today but still nowhere near 100%. Managed to get some food down and keeping myself hydrated. Going to take another rest day today and hoping I'm feeling good enough to train again tomorrow. Must be a bug or something. Plenty of Lemsips and Vitamin C on the cards today.


----------



## MarkyMark

DLTBB said:


> Feeling slightly better today but still nowhere near 100%. Managed to get some food down and keeping myself hydrated. Going to take another rest day today and hoping I'm feeling good enough to train again tomorrow. Must be a bug or something. Plenty of Lemsips and Vitamin C on the cards today.


HGH is notorious for causing lethargy for a few reasons but one is because it can down regulate your thyroid. Get your TSH, FT3 and FT4 checked (medichecks is quick and easy)

Also a good idea, get a blood glucose monitor to make sure both are in check. can get them of amazon for £20-£30 depending on brand.

For me on HGH my FT3 and FT4 dropped and i was experiencing hypothyroidism symptoms, felt tired all the time. Until i added a small dose T3 and T4. 50mcg T4 and 18.75 mcg T3 (quarter of a tab)

What dose HGH are you running btw?


----------



## DLTBB

MarkyMark said:


> HGH is notorious for causing lethargy for a few reasons but one is because it can down regulate your thyroid. Get your TSH, FT3 and FT4 checked (medichecks is quick and easy)
> 
> Also a good idea, get a blood glucose monitor to make sure both are in check. can get them of amazon for £20-£30 depending on brand.
> 
> For me on HGH my FT3 and FT4 dropped and i was experiencing hypothyroidism symptoms, felt tired all the time. Until i added a small dose T3 and T4. 50mcg T4 and 18.75 mcg T3 (quarter of a tab)
> 
> What dose HGH are you running btw?


I'm off the GH at the moment for the last 1.5 weeks or so! I was running 3IU M-F. I think I'm just a bit poorly at the moment. I just fell asleep and missed a meeting in work.


----------



## DLTBB

Think I'm over the worst of it now guys. Feeling better in myself. Still a little bit drained, fatigued and probably dehydrated. I think it must have been some kind of stomach bug. I must've shat liquid magma a good 15+ times yesterday. Tried to eat a normal meal with some jerk chicken, rice and lentils but it came back up shortly after. Managed to get breakfast down today. Colitis combined with a stomach bug can't be good for the body at all! I should be able to train tonight but I can't see it being a heavy one. I'll see how I feel once I get to the gym. It might just be that it's a lighter session and I focus on good form, slightly higher reps and getting some blood in to the muscles. Any cardio will be kept at slightly lower BPM. Feeling slightly smaller and flatter right now but that'll just be down to losing a lot of water and food intake being minimal. I'll be back to normal soon I'm sure.


----------



## DLTBB

Moddershall Oaks Spa Retreat (@moddershalloaks) • Instagram photos and videos
Me and my Mrs have an overnight stay booked here in a week on Saturday. Got inclusive treatments (massage and facial) and a 3-course meal. Should be a nice day.


----------



## PaulNe

DLTBB said:


> Moddershall Oaks Spa Retreat (@moddershalloaks) • Instagram photos and videos
> Me and my Mrs have an overnight stay booked here in a week on Saturday. Got inclusive treatments (massage and facial) and a 3-course meal. Should be a nice day.


Some of the things you post mate I'd be thinking you were gay if you didn't mention the Mrs. Enjoy your massage and facial haha. Glad you're feeling better. Ive been off training all week with a throat infection and down 3kg


----------



## DLTBB

PaulNe said:


> Some of the things you post mate I'd be thinking you were gay if you didn't mention the Mrs. Enjoy your massage and facial haha. Glad you're feeling better. Ive been off training all week with a throat infection and down 3kg


Got to look after yourself lad. My skin is dry and my muscles ache, it'll probably do me a world of good. I'll be shagging the Mrs a few times while I'm there, don't worry.


----------



## UK2USA

DLTBB said:


> Moddershall Oaks Spa Retreat (@moddershalloaks) • Instagram photos and videos
> Me and my Mrs have an overnight stay booked here in a week on Saturday. Got inclusive treatments (massage and facial) and a 3-course meal. Should be a nice day.


Nice!


----------



## DLTBB

*27th July

Creeping Death Week 10, Session 4 (Push):

Cardio Work:*

30 minutes outdoor cycle
5,000M row
*Push Session:*

Incline barbell press 3 x 8
Flat DB fly 3 x 8 superset with wide grip dip 3 x failure
Bent over DB swing 3 x 12 superset with spider crawl 3 x 3
Single arm pushdown 4 x 12
CGBP 4 x 8
Glad to be back in the gym. Still not 100% but definitely improving. Probably lost a bit of water/glycogen while I've been unwell but I should be back to normal within a few days. The rest probably did me some good anyway. Hadn't had 2 straight days off for a while until now. Fatigue set in very quickly but managed a few decent sets.


----------



## DLTBB

Exactly a year since I was released from prison today. It's gone really quick. Happy with how things are shaping up so far. Just need to iron out the health issues which should start properly from August 16th when I speak to a specialist and then I'll be pretty much content. In the gym for an epic pull session later.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Done very well mate in one year!


----------



## DLTBB

*28th July

Creeping Death Week 10, Session 5 (Pull):

Cardio Work:*

45 minutes outdoor cycle
*Pull Session:*

Low row 4 x 12
Smith machine row 4 x 8
Shrug 4 x 10
Barbell curl 4 x 10
Hammer curl 4 x 10
Running behind schedule. Got some MT2 and took 1mg and ended up falling asleep for an hour this afternoon. My dick felt like I’d took 10 Cialis tabs too. Crazy stuff. I want to get some colour to me before I go on holiday in 5 weeks so I’ll probably dose it at 200-250mg 3 times a week.


----------



## DLTBB

This was my first pic back in the gym a year ago BTW.


----------



## UK2USA

DLTBB said:


> This was my first pic back in the gym a year ago BTW.
> View attachment 217655


Tremendous change in a year bro even though you looked decent then, but every aspect improved.


----------



## train2win

DLTBB said:


> Exactly a year since I was released from prison today. It's gone really quick. Happy with how things are shaping up so far. Just need to iron out the health issues which should start properly from August 16th when I speak to a specialist and then I'll be pretty much content. In the gym for an epic pull session later.


Nice one dude. 

In a nutshell, what was the reason you were sent away?


----------



## DLTBB

Vic90 said:


> Nice one dude.
> 
> In a nutshell, what was the reason you were sent away?


Basically being concerned with the supply of ~£170,000 of anabolics. I’m innocent, naturally.


----------



## Brian Multigym

DLTBB said:


> This was my first pic back in the gym a year ago BTW.
> View attachment 217655


A lot of bodybuilders would be more than happy looking like how you were mate! 💪


----------



## train2win

DLTBB said:


> Basically being concerned with the supply of ~£170,000 of anabolics. I’m innocent, naturally.


I've seen the thread about where you went and there was an article linked, which said you made 25% etc etc. 

You said you were getting free bits and it snowballed, I can guess what happened next. 

I guess what I'm getting at is you lived a certain lifestyle before and you're living a certain lifestyle now, arguably looking better, do you think they'll suspect you're up to it again?


----------



## DLTBB

Vic90 said:


> I've seen the thread about where you went and there was an article linked, which said you made 25% etc etc.
> 
> You said you were getting free bits and it snowballed, I can guess what happened next.
> 
> I guess what I'm getting at is you lived a certain lifestyle before and you're living a certain lifestyle now, arguably looking better, do you think they'll suspect you're up to it again?


They can suspect but I’m not involved in anything dodgy now and every penny I earn is above board with a paper trail to prove it. I doubt I’m really on their radar anyway to be fair, I’m a small fry.


----------



## PaulNe

@Vic90 
Right officer. This isn't a place for an interview. Leave him alone unless you've got a warrant for his arrest


----------



## train2win

DLTBB said:


> They can suspect but I’m not involved in anything dodgy now and every penny I earn is above board with a paper trail to prove it. I doubt I’m really on their radar anyway to be fair, I’m a small fry.


So my next and final point is that the whole thing was a waste of tax payers' money. 

I don't understand why they went after you.


----------



## PaulNe

And also @Vic90 I was as skint as they come when I was a twat and they used to suspect me of everything. Once told me they suspect of me of being part of a big organised drug gang. At the time I says you do realise I drive a P reg fooking Peugeot don't you mate, I mustn't be a very good salesman


----------



## DLTBB

Vic90 said:


> So my next and final point is that the whole thing was a waste of tax payers' money.
> 
> I don't understand why they went after you.


I think they were under the impression I was a huge cog in the UGL scene, they walked in to the house expecting to find a lab apparently, all they found was about a dozen half-used vials from various labs in a drawer and a kit of Ansomone. I agree it was a bit of a waste of resources but I guess I would say that.


----------



## train2win

PaulNe said:


> And also @Vic90 I was as skint as they come when I was a twat and they used to suspect me of everything. Once told me they suspect of me of being part of a big organised drug gang. At the time I says you do realise I drive a P reg fooking Peugeot don't you mate, I mustn't be a very good salesman


Probably trying to bait you into singing like a canary mate, and giving them info on who they're really after. Some of the tactics they use are very questionable, but not illegal unfortunately. 

I often see the local town drug dealer in the gym, he looks like a drug dealer and acts like a drug dealer, and drives a brand new Audi SUV.


----------



## train2win

DLTBB said:


> I think they were under the impression I was a huge cog in the UGL scene, they walked in to the house expecting to find a lab apparently, all they found was about a dozen half-used vials from various labs in a drawer and a kit of Ansomone. I agree it was a bit of a waste of resources but I guess I would say that.


Well I reckon you're a decent guy, and would have no reason to lie about it. You've done your time and your slate is clean as far as that's concerned. 

For all you hear about them not caring about PEDs and their supply, they clearly do. They should be more concerned about trying to police more dangerous drugs, anyway, that's enough from me.


----------



## Oioi

DLTBB said:


> They can suspect but I’m not involved in anything dodgy now and every penny I earn is above board with a paper trail to prove it. I doubt I’m really on their radar anyway to be fair, I’m a small fry.


I can very much assure you that your on absolutely no one's radar after that charge 😎


----------



## DLTBB

Oioi said:


> I can very much assure you that your on absolutely no one's radar after that charge 😎


Good! I live a quiet and uninteresting life nowadays. I just need to get the rest of my licence period out of the way and then I'll be pretty much back to normal.


----------



## DLTBB

Think I will retire Creeping Death after tonight's session. That will have been 10 full weeks of the 6 session rotation. It's supposed to be 12 weeks but as you can tell, I'm a little bit run down lately and I feel like I will benefit from backing off a little bit and looking at a little less volume with maybe an extra rest day or two throughout the week. I'll just end up working myself into a hole otherwise and it'll be counterproductive. Going to have a think about how to structure it. I may just revert back to my old PPL split as it suited me really well volume wise, or I might come up with something fresh. I'll post w/e I come up with and make sure you guys approve.


----------



## DLTBB

Was talking to a lad on Instagram and he said he’d been using this greens supplement which contained a few bits and pieces to boost gut health and digestion and suggested it might be worth trying to help with the colitis. He said he had a bag going spare and sent one over, God bless him. I’ll give it a whirl. Reviews online all look positive. It’s £97 for a bag this size which seems steep, but I certainly can’t complain for a freebie and it’s worth giving anything a try that might help with the gut at this point.


----------



## DLTBB

*29th July

Creeping Death Week 10, Session 6 (Legs):

Cardio Work:*

30 minutes outdoor cycle
3,000M row
*Legs Session:*

Lying leg curl 3 x 15
Frog squat 3 x 8
Bulgarian split squat drop set of death x 4
DB SLDL 2 x 8
Seated calf raise 6 x 15
That concludes CD V2 for me. My verdict - Some enjoyable sessions, some great pumps, exposed me to some movements and techniques I wouldn't usually use. Overall, good learning curve. My personal preference lends to slightly lower volume nowadays, which I'll switch back to going forward.

Regarding the new split, I might get some hate for this, but I’m thinking of going down the traditional ‘bro split’ route for a little while. I’ve used 6 days a week PPL variations for almost a year straight now, hitting every muscle group twice a week. I think it’ll be a nice change for me to drop to once a week with a dedicated arm day for a little while. It’s worked for me in the past and I’ve had fun doing it. 

Going to cook some fajitas and have a chilled one this evening. Tired again!


----------



## UK2USA

DLTBB said:


> Was talking to a lad on Instagram and he said he’d been using this greens supplement which contained a few bits and pieces to boost gut health and digestion and suggested it might be worth trying to help with the colitis. He said he had a bag going spare and sent one over, God bless him. I’ll give it a whirl. Reviews online all look positive. It’s £97 for a bag this size which seems steep, but I certainly can’t complain for a freebie and it’s worth giving anything a try that might help with the gut at this point.
> View attachment 217690


Can you take a pic of the ingredients side of the bag mate?


----------



## DLTBB

UK2USA said:


> Can you take a pic of the ingredients side of the bag mate?


----------



## UK2USA

DLTBB said:


> View attachment 217692


Thanks mate, lots of stuff in there, I wonder how much is essential. It's about £3 a serving, so it better be good.


----------



## DLTBB

UK2USA said:


> Thanks mate, lots of stuff in there, I wonder how much is essential. It's about £3 a serving, so it better be good.


Not cheap is it mate! Will start a serving a day tomorrow and update this thread with my verdict towards the end of the month.


----------



## Alex12340

DLTBB said:


> Not cheap is it mate! Will start a serving a day tomorrow and update this thread with my verdict towards the end of the month.


Wonder if it’ll have a noticeable effect. even at £97, anything for gut health right


----------



## DLTBB

*30th July

Cardio:*

45 minutes bike
3,000M row
*Chest:*

Flat DB press 3 x 6-8 (Top set 135lbs DB’s)
Dip 3 x 6-8 (Top sets +125lbs)
Incline Hammer Strength press 3 x 6-8 (Top sets 4 plates per side)
Clavicular cable press 3 x 8-12
Machine fly 3 x 8-12
Camber bar push-up 1 x failure
Fun session. ☺ 9 minute tanning and home to relax for a bit.


----------



## PaulNe

DLTBB said:


> *30th July
> 
> Cardio:*
> 
> 45 minutes bike
> 3,000M row
> *Chest:*
> 
> Flat DB press 3 x 6-8 (Top set 135lbs DB’s)
> Dip 3 x 6-8 (Top sets +125lbs)
> Incline Hammer Strength press 3 x 6-8 (Top sets 4 plates per side)
> Clavicular cable press 3 x 8-12
> Machine fly 3 x 8-12
> Camber bar push-up 1 x failure
> Fun session. ☺ 9 minute tanning and home to relax for a bit.


Training looking good mate as usual. Not commenting on the tanning


----------



## DLTBB

PaulNe said:


> Training looking good mate as usual. Not commenting on the tanning


Got to get that base tan so I can walk around carefree and not worry about burning when I go abroad lad.


----------



## PaulNe

DLTBB said:


> Got to get that base tan so I can walk around carefree carrying the Mrs bags on holiday when the boys are looking at my arse


🤠 🤠 🤠


----------



## train2win

DLTBB said:


> Got to get that base tan so I can walk around carefree and not worry about burning when I go abroad lad.


A week of MT2 is enough to do that ime.


----------



## DLTBB

*31st July

Cardio:*

30 minutes bike
30 minutes incline treadmill 130BPM
*Back:*

Wide grip pull-up 3 x 6-8 (Top set +85lbs DB)
Bent over barbell row 3 x 6-8 (Top sets 140KG)
Iliac pull-down 3 x 8-12 (Top sets with stack)
Straight arm push-down (single arm) 3 x 8-12
Barbell shrug 1 x 15, 1 x 12, 2 x 8
Feeling good. ☺

As much as I enjoy rowing, incline treadmill might be the safest bet longterm as it’s very low impact for me. My biceps and shoulders felt delicate during 5KM rows and it seems silly to risk even a niggle if I can avoid it and reach desired HR with the treadmill.


----------



## train2win

Rear delts bulging there mate. Looking good everywhere else too, few days off made no difference appearance wise 👌🏻


----------



## DLTBB

*1st August

Cardio*:

10 x 200M row
*Shoulders*:

Seated DB press 3 x 6-8 (Top set 115lbs DB’s)
Lateral DB raise 3 x 10 partials with heavy weight + 3 x 10 with lighter weight
Cable rear delt fly 3 x mechanical drop set 10 + 10
Trained with a mate so took our time and had a spot for the pressing which was nice. Pressed for time so not tons of sets but the sets we did were all effective.


----------



## train2win

DLTBB said:


> *1st August
> 
> Cardio*:
> 
> 10 x 200M row
> *Shoulders*:
> 
> Seated DB press 3 x 6-8 (Top set 115lbs DB’s)
> Lateral DB raise 3 x 10 partials with heavy weight + 3 x 10 with lighter weight
> Cable rear delt fly 3 x mechanical drop set 10 + 10
> Trained with a mate so took our time and had a spot for the pressing which was nice. Pressed for time so not tons of sets but the sets we did were all effective.


Jesus. That's an impressive db press mate. Bravo 💪🏻


----------



## DLTBB

1 month 'til I go on holiday now. Dosing MT2 at 200mcg EOD and already seeing visible results so will continue at that dose for now. I've only been running Test for the last couple of weeks. Will probably put a bit of either Turinabol or Anavar back in before I go briefly and will cruise afterwards for a good 8-10 weeks. Been enjoying training a single muscle group for the last few days, feeling less fatigue overall.


----------



## DLTBB

*2nd August

Cardio:*

3,000M row
*Legs*:

Barbell squat 3 x 4-8
Leg press 3 x 6-10
Single leg extension 2 x 12, 1 x triple drop set
Single leg curl 2 d 12, 1 x triple drop set
Standing calf raise 4 x 8-15
Bit tired but got it in. ☺ Trained with my mate again, he’s committed himself to a 2 month transformation so I’ll post results if he sticks to it.


----------



## DLTBB

*3rd August

Cardio:*

3,000M row
*Arms*:

Dip 3 x 6 (+145lbs DB)
Single arm crossbody push-down 2 x 10, 1 triple drop set
Decline DB extension 3 x 12
Chin 3 x 6 (+115lbs DB)
Machine preacher 2 x 10, 1 triple drop set
DB hammer curl 2 x 8
Straight bar curl 4 x 10 - Super light, set for set immediately after partner finishes
Done. Neither of us could be bothered training but we were both glad we got it done. Could’ve easily grabbed a caffeine drink to perk myself up but I’m avoiding it in the evening if I can help it to help with my sleep quality.


----------



## Muskopia

Are you a blast and cruise guy m8? I understand T helps a lot with work/career. Think it's the same for you? 

Got that info from MPMD who I'm 99.99% confident you sub to😄


----------



## PaulNe

DLTBB said:


> *3rd August
> 
> Cardio:*
> 
> 3,000M row
> *Arms*:
> 
> Dip 3 x 6 (+145lbs DB)
> Single arm crossbody push-down 2 x 10, 1 triple drop set
> Decline DB extension 3 x 12
> Chin 3 x 6 (+115lbs DB)
> Machine preacher 2 x 10, 1 triple drop set
> DB hammer curl 2 x 8
> Straight bar curl 4 x 10 - Super light, set for set immediately after partner finishes
> Done. Neither of us could be bothered training but we were both glad we got it done. Could’ve easily grabbed a caffeine drink to perk myself up but I’m avoiding it in the evening if I can help it to help with my sleep quality.


See you're adding weight to your chins with dumbbells. Are you holding them with your feet and if so is it not a pain to do? I use a dip belt which I take with me to the gym but if you can get away with dumbbells it would save me carrying a belt around


----------



## DLTBB

Muskopia said:


> Are you a blast and cruise guy m8? I understand T helps a lot with work/career. Think it's the same for you?
> 
> Got that info from MPMD who I'm 99.99% confident you sub to😄


Yeah. Doesn’t make me feel any different mentally mate. I feel pretty similar regardless of compounds/dosages usually.


----------



## train2win

PaulNe said:


> See you're adding weight to your chins with dumbbells. Are you holding them with your feet and if so is it not a pain to do? I use a dip belt which I take with me to the gym but if you can get away with dumbbells it would save me carrying a belt around


You'd have to use a belt for 145lb mate. Jesus.


----------



## DLTBB

PaulNe said:


> See you're adding weight to your chins with dumbbells. Are you holding them with your feet and if so is it not a pain to do? I use a dip belt which I take with me to the gym but if you can get away with dumbbells it would save me carrying a belt around


I use a belt and stand the DB up and wrap the chain around the underside of the top of the DB if that makes sense? Much easier than loading plates on the belt.


----------



## PaulNe

Vic90 said:


> You'd have to use a belt for 145lb mate. Jesus.


I've held 40kg dumbbells with my legs while doing pull ups. I use a similar weight as dltbb on chins but use a belt


----------



## DLTBB

PaulNe said:


> I've held 40kg dumbbells with my legs while doing pull ups. I use a similar weight as dltbb on chins but use a belt


Wouldn’t fancy holding that between my legs man.


----------



## train2win

PaulNe said:


> I've held 40kg dumbbells with my legs while doing pull ups. I use a similar weight as dltbb on chins but use a belt


Fook me mate, you are a strong bastard. 

But it sounds like an accident waiting to happen, if something goes wrong while you're placing the dumbbell back on the ground. Especially with 52s.


----------



## DLTBB

Got some DOMS in my arms today, first time in ages. I would’ve liked a rest day today but my mate missed Chest this week and wants to train it tonight so I’m going to get in anyway and see how it goes. Friday I’ll take as a rest day and Saturday I’m on the spa break with my Mrs there so it’ll either be a full rest day or something fairly low impact if there’s an on-site gym on the resort. Quick pic of current leg cuts and the colour from the MT2 is creeping in.


----------



## PaulNe

Not that you have any interest in powerlifting but at your bodyweight and strength levels you have the ability to compete at a high level in my opinion despite being bodybuilding orientated. Impressed with the strength you've got. We're very similar strength levels but you weight much less than me. Impressive


----------



## DLTBB

PaulNe said:


> Not that you have any interest in powerlifting but at your bodyweight and strength levels you have the ability to compete at a high level in my opinion despite being bodybuilding orientated. Impressed with the strength you've got. We're very similar strength levels but you weight much less than me. Impressive


I am strong in some lifts but there are some strength-oriented lifts I avoid, mainly deadlifts and standing OHP. Just not massively comfortable for my lower back. I never really play with singles/doubles/triples because I'm afraid of picking up an injury. But yeah for my bodyweight I can put out some good numbers on certain lifts, my pressing and pull-ups are pretty solid for my size.


----------



## NeverAlone

DLTBB said:


> I am strong in some lifts but there are some strength-oriented lifts I avoid, mainly deadlifts and standing OHP. Just not massively comfortable for my lower back. I never really play with singles/doubles/triples because I'm afraid of picking up an injury. But yeah for my bodyweight I can put out some good numbers on certain lifts, my pressing and pull-ups are pretty solid for my size.


OHP isn't in powerlift meets these days anyways. But if you wanted to compete I'm pretty sure you can go to a bench only competition or squat only (not sure if squat only is a thing). But you'd have to pay for membership with one of the federations to compete. Might be something fun to look into down the line if you ever get bored


----------



## DLTBB

*4th August

Cardio:*

15 minutes stationary bike 150BPM
*Chest*:

Pin press (1 inch above chest) 2 x 6 (142.5KG, 152.5KG) 1 x 4 + 2 rest pause (162.5KG)
Machine press 2 x 8, 1 x 5 + 4 + 1 rest pause (145KG)
Pec deck 2 x 10, 1 x triple drop set
Clavicular cable press 3 x 10-12
Done. Taking 1-2 days rest now. ☺ Had a fall out with my Mrs and stayed at my parents. Just patched things up now so back home. Going to order some grub on Deliveroo as I don’t feel like cooking tonight. Will try to keep it reasonably clean. Chest feels large ATM.


----------



## DLTBB

NeverAlone said:


> OHP isn't in powerlift meets these days anyways. But if you wanted to compete I'm pretty sure you can go to a bench only competition or squat only (not sure if squat only is a thing). But you'd have to pay for membership with one of the federations to compete. Might be something fun to look into down the line if you ever get bored


If anything I will move on to something more fitness oriented after this. My body prefers being lighter and I probably have tons of accumulated wear and tear in the shoulders which I don’t want to risk!


----------



## train2win

DLTBB said:


> *4th August
> 
> Cardio:*
> 
> 15 minutes stationary bike 150BPM
> *Chest*:
> 
> Pin press (1 inch above chest) 2 x 6 (142.5KG, 152.5KG) 1 x 4 + 2 rest pause (162.5KG)
> Machine press 2 x 8, 1 x 5 + 4 + 1 rest pause (145KG)
> Pec deck 2 x 10, 1 x triple drop set
> Clavicular cable press 3 x 10-12
> Done. Taking 1-2 days rest now. ☺ Had a fall out with my Mrs and stayed at my parents. Just patched things up now so back home. Going to order some grub on Deliveroo as I don’t feel like cooking tonight. Will try to keep it reasonably clean. Chest feels large ATM.


Glad you've patched things up with her. 


DLTBB said:


> If anything I will move on to something more fitness oriented after this. My body prefers being lighter and I probably have tons of accumulated wear and tear in the shoulders which I don’t want to risk!


Mine too, my blood pressure, resting heart rate and general fitness is much improved when I'm lighter but I love being bigger. One thing I'm going to be doing very soon (inspired by you tbh) is more cardio. Going to start slow and adjust calories as needed but I do want to drop my bf % by a couple points before I start my next growth phase. 

I want to place top 3 in a classic show and maybe downsize and move to physique once I've crossed that off the bucket list, but this is subject to change.


----------



## DLTBB

Vic90 said:


> Glad you've patched things up with her.
> 
> Mine too, my blood pressure, resting heart rate and general fitness is much improved when I'm lighter but I love being bigger. One thing I'm going to be doing very soon (inspired by you tbh) is more cardio. Going to start slow and adjust calories as needed but I do want to drop my bf % by a couple points before I start my next growth phase.
> 
> I want to place top 3 in a classic show and maybe downsize and move to physique once I've crossed that off the bucket list, but this is subject to change.


I do enjoy having a bit of muscle on me. Especially when I’ve got a pump in the gym. But I think long term I would benefit from being a bit lighter. I’d like to get in to more outdoor activities, walking up mountains, long bike rides etc. I think I’d enjoy it. Your fitness should grow quite quickly once you include regular cardio. I just started with brisk incline walking to begin with, now I prefer something over a slightly shorter duration with higher HR. I feel better in myself and my bloods have looked pretty good lately, even while on cycle. I neglected the cardio completely for years and I used to feel out of breath after a couple of flights of stairs while I was on Tren - not ideal.


----------



## train2win

DLTBB said:


> I do enjoy having a bit of muscle on me. Especially when I’ve got a pump in the gym. But I think long term I would benefit from being a bit lighter. I’d like to get in to more outdoor activities, walking up mountains, long bike rides etc. I think I’d enjoy it. Your fitness should grow quite quickly once you include regular cardio. I just started with brisk incline walking to begin with, now I prefer something over a slightly shorter duration with higher HR. I *feel better in myself and my bloods have looked pretty good lately, even while on cycle*. I neglected the cardio completely for years and I used to feel out of breath after a couple of flights of stairs while I was on Tren - not ideal.


This is exactly why I need to do it. 

My cholesterol was borderline after a couple of months off npp on just trt, and my rhr was higher than I'd like. 

Keep on going dude, you truly are an inspiration to others.


----------



## DLTBB

Vic90 said:


> This is exactly why I need to do it.
> 
> My cholesterol was borderline after a couple of months off npp on just trt, and my rhr was higher than I'd like.
> 
> Keep on going dude, you truly are an inspiration to others.


Legit. Only so long we’ll be able to get away with it. Thanks man. As much as I kick myself for the amount of time I spend on the forums and social media, it is cool to know I sometimes give others a kick up the ass to crack on with their goals.


----------



## DLTBB

Quick general update:

Gear has been at 300mg Test E for 2.5 weeks now. I dropped other compounds as I have a Doctor’s appointment coming up and will have bloods taken and wanted to make sure I could get all of my markers in range. My BP had gone up by a few points too and I wanted to fix that. Sitting comfortably in range now which is good. 

Mentally I feel good, mood and libido are in a good place. Still have the occasional low day but I think that’s more mental than hormone related. 

Training is going well. I’m enjoying hitting each muscle group once a week right now. My body is benefitting from it. Whether I’ll prefer it longterm I’m not sure, but after hitting each muscle group twice a week for almost a year, it’s been a good change. 

Diet has been acceptable in that I’m meeting my calorie and protein goal but I am prone to eating 5-600 calories worth of ‘junk’ in the evening. It fits within my calorie goal so I’m not undoing progress but I know it’s not optimal for me as it can upset my stomach. That’s something I need to work on but I just enjoy Fizzy Fish and Aero caramel so it’s difficult. 

Still managing to maintain a good mix of being dry and full. Forgot to post this one, it’s from the same day as the previous picture so don’t worry, I have changed underwear since. Shows I’m still fairly dry around the midsection but still have decent fullness/vascularity in legs. 








And here’s a comparison from a few years ago. Keep in mind the picture on the left I’d have been on Test, high Tren and a strong oral like Superdrol/Anadrol and yet I’m holding similar amounts of tissue on much less now.


----------



## NeverAlone

DLTBB said:


> Quick general update:
> 
> Gear has been at 300mg Test E for 2.5 weeks now. I dropped other compounds as I have a Doctor’s appointment coming up and will have bloods taken and wanted to make sure I could get all of my markers in range. My BP had gone up by a few points too and I wanted to fix that. Sitting comfortably in range now which is good.
> 
> Mentally I feel good, mood and libido are in a good place. Still have the occasional low day but I think that’s more mental than hormone related.
> 
> Training is going well. I’m enjoying hitting each muscle group once a week right now. My body is benefitting from it. Whether I’ll prefer it longterm I’m not sure, but after hitting each muscle group twice a week for almost a year, it’s been a good change.
> 
> Diet has been acceptable in that I’m meeting my calorie and protein goal but I am prone to eating 5-600 calories worth of ‘junk’ in the evening. It fits within my calorie goal so I’m not undoing progress but I know it’s not optimal for me as it can upset my stomach. That’s something I need to work on but I just enjoy Fizzy Fish and Aero caramel so it’s difficult.
> 
> Still managing to maintain a good mix of being dry and full. Forgot to post this one, it’s from the same day as the previous picture so don’t worry, I have changed underwear since. Shows I’m still fairly dry around the midsection but still have decent fullness/vascularity in legs.
> View attachment 217783
> 
> And here’s a comparison from a few years ago. Keep in mind the picture on the left I’d have been on Test, high Tren and a strong oral like Superdrol/Anadrol and yet I’m holding similar amounts of tissue on much less now.
> View attachment 217784


Fizzy fish are a guilty pleasure of mine. Haven't had some in months now.
Legs looking a lot more impressive in recent update compared to a year ago even on the lower dosages too


----------



## DLTBB

Had a nice day fellas. Booked in to the spa resort at 3PM, spent some time at the outdoor pool, then some time under the hydrotherapy jets, then an excruciating but soothing massage by a woman built like a fridge, then some time in the hot tub and finally a 3 course meal and some drinks at the balcony bar overlooking the lake. I tried to cram in a gym session but the gym on site was closed, probably a blessing. Will cram an early morning session in tomorrow, then breakfast, some more time in the spa, a walk in the nearby woods and then back home. Feeling refreshed.


----------



## Brian Multigym

You clearly know what you are doing, from your photos you have always been in top condition. It is a credit to you and genuinely I think you should do the competitions, you will go far! Don't hold back with that great physique, if you do you may regret it as you get older!!!!!!


----------



## DLTBB

Checked out the gym but it was pretty bare bones. Did a 30 minute circuit of water rower, cycling and kettlebell swings to get the heart rate up. Drank a few cocktails and ate a ton yesterday and had a big breakfast this morning so feeling kind of bloated but the cardio has given me a bit of a boost. Back to regular training (back) tomorrow.


http://imgur.com/a/8gyZ3Mm


----------



## train2win

DLTBB said:


> Checked out the gym but it was pretty bare bones. Did a 30 minute circuit of water rower, cycling and kettlebell swings to get the heart rate up. Drank a few cocktails and ate a ton yesterday and had a big breakfast this morning so feeling kind of bloated but the cardio has given me a bit of a boost. Back to regular training (back) tomorrow.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/8gyZ3Mm


That's a show winning physique bro. Got to get on stage at some point.


----------



## DLTBB

Clocked about 17,000 steps and went out for a bike ride for roughly 90 minutes, so I’ve been quite active today despite not getting a full on gym session. Diet’s been a bit sloppy this weekend but it’s been a nice break mentally. My dog is a bit sick today, he’s shat/puked on the floor a few times. I’ve given him some chicken and rice and grabbed some anti-diarrhoea medication from Pets at Home, hopefully he’s feeling better by tomorrow.


----------



## UK2USA

DLTBB said:


> Clocked about 17,000 steps and went out for a bike ride for roughly 90 minutes, so I’ve been quite active today despite not getting a full on gym session. Diet’s been a bit sloppy this weekend but it’s been a nice break mentally. My dog is a bit sick today, he’s shat/puked on the floor a few times. I’ve given him some chicken and rice and grabbed some anti-diarrhoea medication from Pets at Home, hopefully he’s feeling better by tomorrow.
> View attachment 217818


He's just mad about missing out on the spa treatments mate......hope he feels better soon.


----------



## DLTBB

The pooch is still having accidents so booked him in to see the vet this afternoon. Hopefully nothing serious.


----------



## DLTBB

*8th August

Cardio:*

30 minutes outdoor cycle
15 minutes stationary bike 150BPM
*Back*:

Kneeling cable row 3 x 6-10 - Login • Instagram Exercise 2. Hadn’t tried this setup before, felt it surprisingly well. JPG puts out some decent content. Will include this going forward with more intensity now I’ve figured it out and worked out working weights. 
Neutral grip pull-up 2 x weighted (+105lbs DB 10 reps, +120lbs DB 8 reps) in to unweighted until failure 11, 7
Iliac pull-down 2 x 6 (Stacking machine for 6 now, will have to start adding reps)
Straight arm pull-down 2 x 10, 1 triple drop set
Barbell shrug 2 x 20, 2 x 10, 2 x 6
Worked up a sweat today. 

The dog went to the vets and was given some kind of injection and a course of tablets which should clear the sickness and boost his appetite so hopefully he’s back to his normal self soon. Doesn’t seem terribly bad, just much quieter than usual. 

Feeling physically fresh and positive mentally today. ☺ Good day. Just one week until I talk to a doctor and less than 4 weeks until I go on holiday. Good times ahead.


----------



## DLTBB

*9th August

Cardio:*

30 minutes outdoor cycle
*Shoulders*:

Seated DB press 3 x 6-10
Hammer Strength press 12, 10, 8, 6, 4
Machine rear delt 3 x 10-12, 1 triple drop set
Lateral DB raise 3 x 10, 1 drop set
Fried. Sorry didn’t track weights but got rep PR on DB press top set. 

Trained with an old mate from school. A few years younger than me and insane genetics. 6ft or so with super long arm insertions, wide frame and stays lean whatever he eats. Strong too. Will try to get a few sessions in with him if possible as we spur each other on well and intensity is really high. 

Heating up again here. Due to be 30 degrees later this week. Will work on my tan.


----------



## DLTBB

Felt a little bit under the weather last night/this morning, bit lethargic, aching, nasal congestion etc. Didn’t sleep very well. Went and picked up some cold and flu tablets this morning.

Had DOMS in my lats and shoulders this week which is rare for me. I know I crushed both sessions, very happy with training this week so far actually.

Caught my reflection in an angle I haven’t seen myself in in a while as I was getting in to the shower this morning and damn, the long/medial heads of my triceps are way meatier than they’ve ever been. Dips and CGBP have definitely paid off and focusing less on tons of junk volume push downs etc.


----------



## Oioi

Haven't posted in the for a while, with my constant injuries and lack of motivation I figured I'd have a break from your greatness 😂

Looking good as always 👊


----------



## DLTBB

Oioi said:


> Haven't posted in the for a while, with my constant injuries and lack of motivation I figured I'd have a break from your greatness 😂
> 
> Looking good as always 👊


I thought you seemed a bit down, I almost messaged you to check in. Hopefully you're feeling 100% again soon man.


----------



## Oioi

DLTBB said:


> I thought you seemed a bit down, I almost messaged you to check in. Hopefully you're feeling 100% again soon man.


Dropped to cruise, bloods booked for next week, made a few sleep and carb changes which have helped slightly, tendonitis is still fvxked so having another 10 days of only lower training along with weekly physio and some tb500 + bpc157. 

But ye, just stepped back for a brief period to get my head and body back on track. 

Cheers dude


----------



## DLTBB

*10th August

Cardio:*

30 minutes outdoor cycle
15 minutes stationary bike 150BPM
*Legs*:

Barbell squat 3 x 6 (180KG) 
DB SLDL 3 x 6-10 (Top set 120lbs DBs)
Hack squat machine 2 x 8, 1 triple drop set
Single leg extension 1 x 8, 1 triple drop set
Single leg curl 1 x 8, 1 triple drop set
Standing calf raise 6 x 8
Was tempted to take a rest day as I’m not feeling 100% but it would’ve messed with this weeks schedule so powered through. Friday will be a rest day. 

Legs looked crazy with the heat in the gym and a pump, veins everywhere. 



http://imgur.com/a/UbYL2XV


----------



## DLTBB




----------



## ArnoldIsNumeroUno

DLTBB said:


> This was my first pic back in the gym a year ago BTW.
> View attachment 217655


That looks like a great old school gym. There’s one near me called Cheetahs in Brighton - epic machines and all the paint work worn down from building a lot of people for a long time 😊


----------



## DLTBB

ArnoldIsNumeroUno said:


> That looks like a great old school gym. There’s one near me called Cheetahs in Brighton - epic machines and all the paint work worn down from building a lot of people for a long time 😊


It is a good one, I’ve been going there since I was 15. Decent kit and not a bad crowd.


----------



## DLTBB

Been having some crazy detailed dreams this week which isn’t like me. Not changed anything with drugs, routine etc. I’m thinking I may just be getting into a deeper sleep as my gut issues haven’t been as bad lately. Had one that I was kidnapped by Russians and locked in a Post Office last night, mental. 

Working from home today but going to spend some time out in the garden on the laptop catching some sun.


----------



## UK2USA

DLTBB said:


> Been having some crazy detailed dreams this week which isn’t like me. Not changed anything with drugs, routine etc. I’m thinking I may just be getting into a deeper sleep as my gut issues haven’t been as bad lately. Had one that I was kidnapped by Russians and locked in a Post Office last night, mental.
> 
> Working from home today but going to spend some time out in the garden on the laptop catching some sun.


When you were in the post office you didn't happen to see a package with my name on it did you bro? I'm expecting some goodies and I'm anxious about them getting here.


----------



## DLTBB

*11th August

Cardio:*

30 minutes outdoor cycle
Too hot in the gym for regular cardio
*Arms*:

Dip 3 x 6, 1 x 3 (Failed early on +175lbs DM. Too fatigued and shaky, video below. Not bad depth considering)
Machine dip 2 x 10 (Not much of a pump from regular low rep dips, so added this, 120KG each set for strict reps w/ 3 second negatives)
Triceps push-down (straight bar) 2 x 8, 1 triple drop set
Alternating DB hammer curl 2 x 8, 1 x 6
Machine preacher curl 2 x 10, 1 triple drop set
Cable curl 2 x 10, 1 triple drop set
Dips failed set -


http://imgur.com/a/ra4gIGQ


Haven’t had weighted dips in routine for a while so will probably take some time to get used to them and control the big DB’s swinging around on the chain. Adding 175lbs is pretty much double body weight for me. 

Heat and fatigue impacted the workout but still got some good sets and finished with a nice pump. ☺Looking darker from spending some time in the sun today too.


----------



## DLTBB

Had a rest day today. Pigged out and spent hours in the sun. Looking Indian now. Tans coming along handsomely. Going to train chest tomorrow morning with the genetic specimen I mentioned earlier this week so should get a decent session in, going to a different gym for a change of scenery and then to a family BBQ so will probably inhale a good bit of meat. Got this yesterday but forgot to post, not too shabby IMO.


----------



## DLTBB

*13th August

Cardio:*

N/A - Too hot!
*Chest*:

Pec deck 3 x 6-10
Cable fly 3 x 10
Plate loaded single arm press 4 x 6-10
Plate loaded incline press 4 x 6-10
Exercise order was a bit muddled up as equipment was being bogged. 

Genetic specimen let me down so trained alone. Still got a great pump and nice to use some different equipment. ☺

BBQ and maybe a couple of beers today. Nothing heavy.


----------



## DLTBB

*14th August

Cardio:*

N/A Again - Don’t want to pass out. 
*Back*:

Chest supported row 3 x 6-8
Plate loaded pulldown 3 x 6-8
Single cable row 3 x 6-8
Cable straight arm pulldown 4 x 8-12
Had a scoop of PWO so felt a bit jittery. 

Trained at the other gym again as I noticed they have some Angles 90 grips and have been meaning to use them. Used them on every exercise and worked unilaterally. Can definitely feel the difference. Going to ask my regular gym to buy some. 

Had fun at the BBQ yesterday. Ate tons and had 3-4 drinks. Sleep wasn’t the best. It’s mine and my girlfriend’s 1 year anniversary today, going out for a meal tonight to celebrate.


----------



## DLTBB

http://imgur.com/a/FtmIT1L


----------



## DLTBB

1 year anniversary init. Look at the colour of me. Mrs blurred for privacy etc.


----------



## train2win

DLTBB said:


> View attachment 217915
> 
> View attachment 217914
> 
> 1 year anniversary init. Look at the colour of me. Mrs blurred for privacy etc.


You must be tanned AF man. Black clothing will always make you look less tanned than you really are. 

Good size even without a pump, unusual to see you with a shirt on 🤣


----------



## Oioi

That's it. I'm getting the mt2 back out


----------



## DLTBB

Oioi said:


> That's it. I'm getting the mt2 back out


Only been on it for a couple of weeks as well. I’ll look black if I take it abroad with me.


----------



## Oioi

DLTBB said:


> Only been on it for a couple of weeks as well. I’ll look black if I take it abroad with me.


Pre holiday mt2 definitely gave me a good resistance/tolerance to the sun I found.


----------



## train2win

Oioi said:


> Pre holiday mt2 definitely gave me a good resistance/tolerance to the sun I found.


Yeah me too. Well worth it. Going to keep the tan topped up year round with 0.5mg of MT2 a week. 

Do you or @DLTBB get nausea or acid reflux on it? Never had this before.


----------



## DLTBB

Vic90 said:


> Yeah me too. Well worth it. Going to keep the tan topped up year round with 0.5mg of MT2 a week.
> 
> Do you or @DLTBB get nausea or acid reflux on it? Never had this before.


Slight sickness occasionally immediately after taking but it quickly passes.


----------



## Oioi

Vic90 said:


> Yeah me too. Well worth it. Going to keep the tan topped up year round with 0.5mg of MT2 a week.
> 
> Do you or @DLTBB get nausea or acid reflux on it? Never had this before.


Slight sickness with higher doses but brief if I jab before bed. 

Once jabbed early in the day and felt horrible for the entire day


----------



## train2win

DLTBB said:


> Slight sickness occasionally immediately after taking but it quickly passes.





Oioi said:


> Slight sickness with higher doses but brief if I jab before bed.
> 
> Once jabbed early in the day and felt horrible for the entire day


Some of the sides are new to me as I didn't get them before. I get the usual flushing right away, the uncontrollable erections but horrible nausea and acid reflux for the whole day. I jabbed 1mg pre holiday and had acid reflux for a good few days afterwards but the tan was banging. 

Going to do it before bed I reckon.


----------



## DLTBB

Vic90 said:


> Some of the sides are new to me as I didn't get them before. I get the usual flushing right away, the uncontrollable erections but horrible nausea and acid reflux for the whole day. I jabbed 1mg pre holiday and had acid reflux for a good few days afterwards but the tan was banging.
> 
> Going to do it before bed I reckon.


Yeah I had a nap on the couch before and woke up with at full mast. Had to ask the Mrs for assistance. Thankfully I could pull the anniversary card so all was good. I only take 200mcg at a time now so side effects aren’t too bad. I think a little bad goes a long way with it, especially when we’ve got this kind of weather and some free time.


----------



## train2win

DLTBB said:


> Yeah I had a nap on the couch before and woke up with at full mast. Had to ask the Mrs for assistance. Thankfully I could pull the anniversary card so all was good. I only take 200mcg at a time now so side effects aren’t too bad. I think a little bad goes a long way with it, especially when we’ve got this kind of weather and some free time.


Agreed. I reckon MT2 paired with test is the best libido and wood booster around lol. A gust of wind is all it takes and he's up and ready to go. 

Less is more with this stuff. Been doing 0.5mg every other day and beds on the same day to front load (my avi was taken after a single pin and sunbed so still white) but I'll follow your lead and do 10 units (0.25mg) instead of the usual 20 per week.


----------



## DLTBB

*15th August

Cardio:*

15 minutes stationary bike 150BPM
*Shoulders*:

Plate loaded seated press 5 x 6
Lateral DB raise 3 x 10 heavy partials drop set to 3 x until failure light full ROM
Reverse Pec-deck fly 3 x 8
Cable rear delt 3 x 10-12, 1 triple drop set
Still trying to find which exercises I want to stick with. Workouts look kind of inconsistent week on week but I know I’m getting some good heavy sets in to/near failure. 

It’s cooled down now. Had to sleep downstairs last night because my bedroom was like a sauna. Should be better tonight hopefully. 

I’m booked in for a call with the hospital tomorrow morning at last. This should finally be some progress with getting this stomach issue diagnosed and under control. Been suffering for well over a year already! 

Cooking a chicken curry and relaxing tonight. Take it easy fellas.


----------



## UK2USA

DLTBB said:


> *15th August
> 
> Cardio:*
> 
> 15 minutes stationary bike 150BPM
> *Shoulders*:
> 
> Plate loaded seated press 5 x 6
> Lateral DB raise 3 x 10 heavy partials drop set to 3 x until failure light full ROM
> Reverse Pec-deck fly 3 x 8
> Cable rear delt 3 x 10-12, 1 triple drop set
> Still trying to find which exercises I want to stick with. Workouts look kind of inconsistent week on week but I know I’m getting some good heavy sets in to/near failure.
> 
> It’s cooled down now. Had to sleep downstairs last night because my bedroom was like a sauna. Should be better tonight hopefully.
> 
> I’m booked in for a call with the hospital tomorrow morning at last. This should finally be some progress with getting this stomach issue diagnosed and under control. Been suffering for well over a year already!
> 
> Cooking a chicken curry and relaxing tonight. Take it easy fellas.


Hospital tomorrow for the stomach issues and chicken curry tonight......hmmmm


----------



## DLTBB

UK2USA said:


> Hospital tomorrow for the stomach issues and chicken curry tonight......hmmmm


It’s only for a phone call!


----------



## DLTBB

Finally made some progress with the gut situation. Spoke to GI Specialist on the phone and explained my symptoms. He said it sounds like distal colitis. I need to go in for up to date bloods, may be given an IV iron infusion based on the results and he’s booking me in for an endoscopy as soon as possible and will be able to prescribe appropriate medication as soon as that’s done. Feeling like a weight has been lifted off my shoulders.


----------



## UK2USA

DLTBB said:


> Finally made some progress with the gut situation. Spoke to GI Specialist on the phone and explained my symptoms. He said it sounds like distal colitis. I need to go in for up to date bloods, may be given an IV iron infusion based on the results and he’s booking me in for an endoscopy as soon as possible and will be able to prescribe appropriate medication as soon as that’s done. Feeling like a weight has been lifted off my shoulders.


Finally mate, it's been a while, hopfully the beginning of some real treatment and solution.


----------



## DLTBB

*16th August

Cardio:*

10 x 30 second intervals SkiERG
*Arms*:

CGBP 3 x 6-10
Single arm cable pushdown 3 x 6-10
Overhead cable extension 3 x 6-10
Preacher curl 3 x 6-10
Incline DB curl 3 x 6-10
Crucifix curl 3 x 6-10
Trained early afternoon as I had the day booked off work. Great pump and feeling optimistic now I’m finally making some progress with the health issues. ☺ My Mrs has an endoscopy booked tomorrow strangely enough so she’s doing the awful prep required today. Our bathroom will be busy tonight.


----------



## DLTBB




----------



## Oioi

Your last insta post is refreshing, for once (in the most positive way) you looked like a normal human rather than your superhuman pics 😂 makes goals feel more achievable seeing you not absolutely ripped to mofuvxking death 24/7 👊


----------



## Oioi

Also can I ask where you got your carderine from please dude?


----------



## DLTBB

The Cardarine I used was from SG. I might actually use some during my cruise.


----------



## lukeyybrown1

Just caught up on your journal mate. About 10 pages! - Not been very active on UKM due to other commitments

I was going to post a thread about training split but then managed to find some information on your journal regarding split- I was following push pull legs during my cut but thinking of changing to a 'bro split' one muscle group each time I train to really try grow some more muscle. I noticed the past couple of pages you seem to be training individual body parts now as well as opposed to push pull etc

What's the main reason behind it mate? I did read you was bored (which I am feeling the same, need a new motivation for training- the cutting phases take it out of you haha) maybe you can help make my mind up...do I stick to a push pull legs or go to a single muscle per session old style.


----------



## TankSlapp

Just wanted to say that I've been following your journey/story for a quite a while now (right back from when you had your website, Bodymaxing.com I think it was?), and I'm always impressed over the condition that you seem to manage to hold year round.

I don't think I've ever seen a photo of you in an even remotely sloppy condition. Do you ever feel that staying so lean potentially leaves gains on the table when trying to gain?


----------



## DLTBB

lukeyybrown1 said:


> Just caught up on your journal mate. About 10 pages! - Not been very active on UKM due to other commitments
> 
> I was going to post a thread about training split but then managed to find some information on your journal regarding split- I was following push pull legs during my cut but thinking of changing to a 'bro split' one muscle group each time I train to really try grow some more muscle. I noticed the past couple of pages you seem to be training individual body parts now as well as opposed to push pull etc
> 
> What's the main reason behind it mate? I did read you was bored (which I am feeling the same, need a new motivation for training- the cutting phases take it out of you haha) maybe you can help make my mind up...do I stick to a push pull legs or go to a single muscle per session old style.


Just fancied a change of pace and wanted a day to hit arms separately. Plus I was feeling a bit lethargic and rundown from hitting every muscle group twice a week for a year straight. It might not be optimal for gaining but I don't mind as I'm not in a huge rush to get as big as possible. I will probably go back to hitting everything twice a week when I have all of my health issues sorted and sleeping better etc.


----------



## DLTBB

TankSlapp said:


> Just wanted to say that I've been following your journey/story for a quite a while now (right back from when you had your website, Bodymaxing.com I think it was?), and I'm always impressed over the condition that you seem to manage to hold year round.
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen a photo of you in an even remotely sloppy condition. Do you ever feel that staying so lean potentially leaves gains on the table when trying to gain?


I could definitely be gaining size faster if I made a conscious effort to shovel the food down every day. But I'm not too bothered about gaining as much as possible as quickly as possible. My digestive system wouldn't cope well with masses of calories every day and I'm fairly happy with the amount of mass I have now. Just going for finishing touches at this stage and trying to enjoy the training. FYI, I'm not even actively trying to stay lean at the moment, a lot of the time I'm eating some junk food, takeaways etc. It just seems to be almost impossible for me to gain much fat nowadays. Whether that's because I'm not absorbing all of my calories/nutrients due to my digestive issues or the training/cardio I do offsets the junk, I'm not 100% sure!


----------



## DLTBB

*17th August

Cardio:*

30 minutes outdoor cycle - Had bearings replaced on my bike so it’s riding as smooth as silk now. 
*Legs*:

Hack squat 10, 7, 6
Single leg extension 12, 10, 7, 20
Single leg press 3 x 6
Single leg curl 8, 8, 6
Standing calf raise 4 x 15, 2 x 8
& 6 sets of abs pre-legs. 

Twinged my lower back slightly with my hack squat top set. Hoping it doesn’t hurt in the morning.

Going to the hospital for bloods this afternoon, mainly to re-check iron levels. Will be booked in for IV iron drip if my levels are low. I kind of want it because I feel like it’ll boost my energy levels. Iron tablets don’t seem to be absorbing fully. 

Been on Test E alone at 350mg for almost a month now. Going to add in a bit of Turinabol for the final 10 days before I go on holiday for a bit of extra fullness as I’ve lost a little bit since dropping orals and Primo. Then I’ll cruise and focus on cardio and health for at least 2 months, I will make sure to get all health markers completely perfect before blasting again. ☺

Going out for some dinner tonight with the Mrs if she is up for it after her hospital appointment. Probably Chinese food. Pics to follow.


----------



## Oioi

A good half hour on the foam roller will do wonders imo for slight issues like that. Get it all rolled and loose before you sleep and everything stiffens up.


----------



## DLTBB

Oioi said:


> A good half hour on the foam roller will do wonders imo for slight issues like that. Get it all rolled and loose before you sleep and everything stiffens up.


I’ll have a good stretch this evening. I’ve got the massage gun too but last time I asked my Mrs to do my lower back, she did it directly on my spine at full power and it was painful. 😂


----------



## Oioi

DLTBB said:


> I’ll have a good stretch this evening. I’ve got the massage gun too but last time I asked my Mrs to do my lower back, she did it directly on my spine at full power and it was painful. 😂


Ye I only find the gun good on areas with a decent amount of flesh


----------



## DLTBB

Bloods done. Apparently results available within the hour which seems crazy fast. A woman has just collapsed nearby as I’m sitting waiting in reception for my Mrs.


----------



## Alex12340

DLTBB said:


> Bloods done. Apparently results available within the hour which seems crazy fast. A woman has just collapsed nearby as I’m sitting waiting in reception for my Mrs.


Lets hope for those inflammation markers to be nice and low


----------



## DLTBB

My Mrs had the old camera up the butt test today and guess what her prognosis is? Colitis. Her symptoms have only been a fraction of mine so it’s mildly infuriating that she’s further along the process than I am. The healthcare system is like a lottery here. God bless us if hers gets worse and we both flare up at the same time because our current house only has one toilet. I’ll have to break an emergency bucket out or something.


----------



## UK2USA

DLTBB said:


> My Mrs had the old camera up the butt test today and guess what her prognosis is? Colitis. Her symptoms have only been a fraction of mine so it’s mildly infuriating that she’s further along the process than I am. The healthcare system is like a lottery here. God bless us if hers gets worse and we both flare up at the same time because our current house only has one toilet. I’ll have to break an emergency bucket out or something.


When I was a kid grkwing up in England there were 6 of us, Mom, Dad, and 4 kids and only one bathroom. Today, there's 4 bathrooms in my house, each of us has our own - ahhhh, simple pleasures!

Did they prescribe and treatment for your missus mate?


----------



## DLTBB

UK2USA said:


> When I was a kid grkwing up in England there were 6 of us, Mom, Dad, and 4 kids and only one bathroom. Today, there's 4 bithrooms in my house, each of us has our own - ahhhh, simple pleasures!
> 
> Did they prescribe and treatment for your missus mate?


4! You must be balling mate.

Not yet, I think they want to do some more tests as it looked very mild.


----------



## DLTBB

Rest day. Fell asleep sat up at my laptop from 3-5PM. 😴 Wrapping up S3 of Stranger Things, eating and taking it easy tonight. Back in the gym for a chest session tomorrow. Will also call the Hospital about my blood results and post an update if there are any weird and wonderful results.


----------



## DLTBB

Got my procedure date for my colonoscopy at last. 29th August - falls on a bank holiday so I’m off work on that day anyway. That means I should have a diagnosis and possibly a prescription for some medication to settle things down in time for my holiday on the 2nd of September. Everything is coming together nicely now. Will have to fast for the whole day beforehand so it’ll be like a quick impromptu cut before flying on the Friday. ☺


----------



## Alex12340

DLTBB said:


> Got my procedure date for my colonoscopy at last. 29th August - falls on a bank holiday so I’m off work on that day anyway. That means I should have a diagnosis and possibly a prescription for some medication to settle things down in time for my holiday on the 2nd of September. Everything is coming together nicely now. Will have to fast for the whole day beforehand so it’ll be like a quick impromptu cut before flying on the Friday. ☺


Have they given you a prep mate?


----------



## DLTBB

Alex12340 said:


> Have they given you a prep mate?


They'll send it in the post prior to the appointment apparently!


----------



## DLTBB

*18th August

Cardio:*

N/A - Pressed for time
*Chest*:

Flat barbell press 3 x 6-10
Plate loaded incline press 3 x 6-10
Plate loaded dip 3 x 6-10
Cable fly 3 x 10-12
Pec-deck fly 3 x 10-12
And done. 

Feeling nice and positive now the ball is properly rolling with health conditions. 

Met my Mrs in the pub afterwards for a Diet Coke and a chicken burger. 

Chilled weekend ahead.


----------



## DLTBB

Few chest striations coming in. 


http://imgur.com/a/pgShBTD


----------



## DLTBB

*20th August

Cardio:*

15 minutes stationary bike 150BPM
*Back*:

Single arm supinated pulldown 3 x 6-10
Chest supported row 3 x 6-10
Kneeling cable row 3 x 6-10
Wide grip pull-up 20, 18, 16
Shrug 3 x 15
Slept in for a change. Feeling pretty well rested for the first time in a while. Been training with a friend for the last few sessions, he has a couple of weeks of consistency under his belt now and is starting to see some changes in his shape so he’s got the gym bug. Hopefully he sticks with it longterm because it’s more fun training with somebody. Been a Lone Ranger for too long.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Your holiday is close mate. I know one thing, no one will match you for condition on it! Do you train on holidays? I do normally. I know a great gym in Rhodes Town, enjoyed going to it too. Great the Greeks!


----------



## DLTBB

Brian Multigym said:


> Your holiday is close mate. I know one thing, no one will match you for condition on it! Do you train on holidays? I do normally. I know a great gym in Rhodes Town, enjoyed going to it too. Great the Greeks!


I’ll probably get a few sessions in, yeah. I feel sluggish if I don’t train. Nothing major, probably just to get some blood into the muscles.


----------



## DLTBB

*21st August

Cardio:*

Was lazy today. 😢
*Shoulders*:

Seated DB press 3 x 6-8
Machine lateral raise 3 x 8 + 8 partials
Cable lateral raise 3 x 10-12
Cable rear delt fly 30 x 10-12
DB bent over raise 3 x 10-12 + 1 drop set
DB lateral and front combo 3 x 8 - Unnecessary but was kind of a finisher movement for a pump. 
Will get back to some proper progressive training soon but I’ve been making some Instagram reels and this kind of stuff looks prettier. Still feeling good though which is the main thing. 

Couldn’t get to sleep ‘til 3AM but still felt alright to train. My gut was bad but I ate a load of junk so I am to blame. 

Watched the AJ and Usyk fight. Was tough to watch AJ go on that Kanye West tier outburst after the fight. I guess he lost his head because he’s passionate and didn’t like losing.


----------



## DLTBB

Few recent stills.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Those shoulders... 💪💯 I can't remember anyone having shoulders like that!


----------



## DLTBB

*22nd August

Cardio:*

15 minutes Stair Master 160BPM (sweating buckets)
*Legs*:

Leg press 3 x 6-10
Hack squat 3 x 6-10
Single leg extension 3 x 8-12
Seated leg curl 3 x 8-12
Smith calf raise 6 x 10
Also did a few supersets on arms just ‘cause. Me and my mate went to Total Fitness on a guest pass. Triple the cost of my current gym and extremely poorly maintained, tons of faulty kit, AC broken, douche bags hogging equipment from 100 yards away etc. 2/10 from me. The pool was kind of nice though. 

Went for a cheeky Nandos afterwards and then headed home for an early night.


----------



## DLTBB

*23rd August

Cardio:*

15 minutes stationary bike 150BPM
*Arms*:

Dip (bodyweight) 44, 41, 38
Single arm pushdown 12, 10, 8, 1 triple drop set
EZ-bar skull crusher 3 x 12
Close neutral grip chin (bodyweight) 34, 29, 28
Pinwheel curl 3 x 12, 1 drop set
Preacher curl (single cable) 3 x 10
Some ab work after cardio too. Good session overall and great pump. I’m due to have a rest day tomorrow. Kind of looking forward to it. 

Got to start my colonoscopy prep on Friday so going to try to enjoy my food until then. It’ll be a tough few days for me for sure.


----------



## DLTBB

*24th August

Cardio:*

15 minutes stationary bike 150BPM
*Chest:*

Pin press 3 x 6
Plate loaded incline 3 x 6
Pec-deck 3 x 8-12 (positioned to emphasise lower pec)
Stretch push-up 3 x failure
I said I’d have a rest day but my triceps felt fine, I actually had some energy and it suited my mate’s schedule better. We will rest tomorrow instead. 

Pretty solid session. Cooked a banging chicken curry post-workout and treated myself to a sticky toffee muffin from M&S. Lasted all of 2 bites. 

Iron levels from recent bloods are still showing as quite low so we will be arranging an IV iron drip following my colonoscopy. I think boosting my iron levels will help massively with energy levels. I must not be absorbing it very well via pill form now. Kidney and liver values look perfect at the moment, happy with that. 

Got 5 working days left until I go on holiday. I’m not even going to stress about being overly tidy with my diet or trying to cut water beforehand. Fairly happy with how I look and would prefer minimal stress.


----------



## Alex12340

DLTBB said:


> *24th August
> 
> Cardio:*
> 
> 15 minutes stationary bike 150BPM
> *Chest:*
> 
> Pin press 3 x 6
> Plate loaded incline 3 x 6
> Pec-deck 3 x 8-12 (positioned to emphasise lower pec)
> Stretch push-up 3 x failure
> I said I’d have a rest day but my triceps felt fine, I actually had some energy and it suited my mate’s schedule better. We will rest tomorrow instead.
> 
> Pretty solid session. Cooked a banging chicken curry post-workout and treated myself to a sticky toffee muffin from M&S. Lasted all of 2 bites.
> 
> Iron levels from recent bloods are still showing as quite low so we will be arranging an IV iron drip following my colonoscopy. I think boosting my iron levels will help massively with energy levels. I must not be absorbing it very well via pill form now. Kidney and liver values look perfect at the moment, happy with that.
> 
> Got 5 working days left until I go on holiday. I’m not even going to stress about being overly tidy with my diet or trying to cut water beforehand. Fairly happy with how I look and would prefer minimal stress.


Personally iron tablets did not help me much, either not absorbed well or just through the system too quick, the iron drip will get you feeling a lot better though, every time i had a transfusion it was like i was a new man slowly closer to the range


----------



## DLTBB

Alex12340 said:


> Personally iron tablets did not help me much, either not absorbed well or just through the system too quick, the iron drip will get you feeling a lot better though, every time i had a transfusion it was like i was a new man slowly closer to the range


That’ll do me. I did some reading and it said it can take 3-4 hours for the iron drip. Never would’ve expected it to take so long.


----------



## DLTBB

Damn, what a joke. I had a voice mail from the hospital saying my Monday appointment has been cancelled. Didn't even have a date for me to reschedule either. Just as I think I'm making progress, they pull this shit at the last minute. Very annoying.


----------



## UK2USA

DLTBB said:


> Damn, what a joke. I had a voice mail from the hospital saying my Monday appointment has been cancelled. Didn't even have a date for me to reschedule either. Just as I think I'm making progress, they pull this shit at the last minute. Very annoying.


How you guys haven't rioted over there concerning the NHS is beyond me, my brother - 3 years older than me - waited almost two figging years for a knee replacement, I had mine done in six weeks from initial consultation to actual operation. It seems like they're taking the piss over there now, even the most basic of things, like actually getting in to see a doctor can take weeks. When you consider all of the things the government can find money for and the ridiculous amount which is wasted it is despicable, health care is a priority.


----------



## train2win

DLTBB said:


> Damn, what a joke. I had a voice mail from the hospital saying my Monday appointment has been cancelled. Didn't even have a date for me to reschedule either. Just as I think I'm making progress, they pull this shit at the last minute. Very annoying.


They also cancel major ops as well, no reasons given, just cancelled with a note to say it'll be rebooked at some point. Cheers guys!


----------



## UK2USA

T


Vic90 said:


> They also cancel major ops as well, no reasons given, just cancelled with a note to say it'll be rebooked at some point. Cheers guys!


Terrible.


----------



## DLTBB

*26th August

Cardio:*

N/A
*Back*:

Dual cable pulldown 3 x 6-8
Single supinated pulldown 3 x 6
Lateral row 3 x 8
Low row 3 x 8
Cable pullover 3 x 12
Trained at a different gym, the one with all the new Primal gear. Some great back machines in there. 

Obviously disappointed about the hospital appointment being cancelled as it’ll probably add weeks or months to my wait but going to try not to dwell on it too much. Going out for some food/drinks with my Mrs tonight. Neglected her a little bit recently as my head’s not been fully with it. Just stressed but hoping the time on holiday helps me relax!

Have a good weekend all.


----------



## Brian Multigym

DLTBB said:


> Damn, what a joke. I had a voice mail from the hospital saying my Monday appointment has been cancelled. Didn't even have a date for me to reschedule either. Just as I think I'm making progress, they pull this shit at the last minute. Very annoying.


Now they have you on the "list", hopefully they will be back onto you shortly, I'm talking weeks, that is what is happening in my area talking to people.


----------



## Alex12340

Brian Multigym said:


> Now they have you on the "list", hopefully they will be back onto you shortly, I'm talking weeks, that is what is happening in my area talking to people.


Seems to be hit or miss with things like that, i can either get something scheduled within a week or 2 or it takes months and a lot of fcking about.


----------



## DLTBB

*27th August

Cardio*:

15 minutes stationary bike 150BPM
*Shoulders*:

Anterior delt press 3 x 6-8
Cable front raise 3 x 10-12
Kettlebell lateral raise 3 x failure
Cable rear delt fly 3 x failure
Not a bad session today. Ended up having maybe 6 drinks, a pizza and ice cream last night. Was on a double date with my mate, his Mrs and mine. Had fun actually. Nice to let my hair down. Paid the price for eating the pizza though, was up 3 times in the night with explosive shits. 

Would’ve been starting my prep/fast for my endoscopy today if it hadn’t been cancelled, at least now I can enjoy the 3-day weekend fully rather than being starving for the majority of it. Feel a little bit rough from last night but nothing some good food and a load of water won’t resolve.


----------



## DLTBB

*28th August

Cardio:*

15 minutes stationary bike 150BPM
*Arms*:

Close grip machine press 4 x 6 - We sort of wedged a fat grip bar behind the usual machine grips and used it as an improvised CGBP, worked brilliantly
EZ bar skull crusher 3 x 6-12 - Bench on very slight decline to give us a little extra room to stretch
Dual cable pushdown 3 x 6-12
EZ bar curl 4 x 6-12
Single arm cable preacher 3 x 8-12 & 1 drop set
Seated incline DB curl 3 x 8-12 & 1 mechanical drop set (palms up in to hammers)
Was a really fun workout. My usual training partner’s mate joined us. He’s running some gear and weighs ~270 (albeit a bit bulkier) and him being around gave me a bit of extra incentive to push my working sets hard. Matched him in weight/reps for everything other than skulls, he did an extra 11lbs. I blame my fragile elbows. He enjoyed himself too so I can see him joining us more often. Works well for me because I’ll get more higher intensity sets out.


----------



## DLTBB

*29th August

Cardio:*

15 minutes stationary bike 150BPM
*Legs*:

Hack squat 3 x 6 - built up to working weight with many warm up sets as I’ve not used this hack before, excellent machine
Leg press 2 x 8, 1 x 6
Single leg extension 2 x 12, 1 x 10
Single hamstring curl 2 x 12, 1 x 10
Standing and seated calf raise superset 3 x 15 + 15
Working sets on hacks and leg press were brutal today. My mate had to sit down for a breather a few times in between sets, felt like he was going to pass out. Session took 90 minutes excluding cardio but really happy with some of the work, went to absolute failure. 

Went to the pub for dinner afterwards and took advantage of the lighting in the toilets, naturally.


----------



## DLTBB

Been slacking a bit recently. I dropped down to Test only and switched to hitting everything once a week with the bro split because I kind of burned out mentally and physically. I think it was a combination of 7 days a week training for almost a year, the colitis and some stress IRL. I just didn’t feel 100% on point mentally so eased off for the greater good. Even my entries in here have been a bit lacklustre compared to previously. Think I’m over the burn out for the most part now. I’m going to get my holiday out of the way and use the time to relax and de-stress as much as possible and then it’s full steam ahead when I get back, diet and nutrition fully dialled in and let’s see how far I can take my physique. I’m not a genetic specimen by any stretch but I think I have some decent potential to put on a good chunk of extra size if I dial things in 100%, so let’s see what I’m capable of once I’m back and revitalised.


----------



## DLTBB

On the plus side, at least I’m not mature enough to know to scale things back when I burn out. Young DLTBB would have used that as an excuse to up the dose and add in more drugs to make up for the shortfall.


----------



## DLTBB

P.S. here’s the baguettes doing some leg extensions today.


http://imgur.com/a/a6vJ21m


----------



## Oioi

DLTBB said:


> P.S. here’s the baguettes doing some leg extensions today.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/a6vJ21m


BRB off to train legs again


----------



## DLTBB

*30th August

Cardio:*

N/A - Pressed for time today. Pathetic, I know.
Chest:

Machine incline press 10, 8, 6, 6 - I'm not sure of the name of the machine but it's set up like a Smith only the bar is not connected through the middle and it can be done unilaterally, decent piece of kit actually. Top sets were a killer.
Flat DB press 3 x 6 - DBs only go to 50KG in this gym, maxed their rack.
Pec-deck fly 1 x 12, 2 x 10 - Leaning back to hit more lower pec.
Cable fly 1 x 10, 2 x 8
Dip 1 x failure (36)
Had a bit of a head ache by the end of the workout so was glad to bail. Had a headache last night too. Going to check my BP tomorrow, although it was perfectly in range last week and nothing has changed with day to day routine, drugs etc. Better to be safe than sorry I guess.

2 working days left until holiday, get me on that plane ASAP!


----------



## DLTBB

*31st August

Cardio:*

15 minutes stationary bike 150BPM
*Back:*

Single arm iliac pull-down 1 x 8, 2 x 6
Wide grip pull-down 1 x 8, 2 x 6
Seated cable row (neutral grip) 2 x 10, 1 x 8
Straight arm push-down 3 x 12
Wide grip pull-up 1 x failure (29) + 20 second test pause and again until failure (13)
Required a lot less resistance/speed to reach desired HR during cardio today. Sure fire sign my sleep hasn’t been the best and I need some rest.

That should be my last session before I go on holiday. I’m pretty fatigued and we’re due to fly at a ridiculous hour on Friday morning so I think it’ll be wise to take tomorrow off as a rest day. 

I’m not 100% sure what my training will look like while I’m away. I’ll definitely keep some training in for sanity’s sake but I’ll have to weigh up what kind of equipment is in our hotel gym before I decide what to do. If it’s decently kitted out, I’ll continue with my current split. If the choice of equipment is limited, I’ll probably just do a few full body sessions to keep myself ticking over. Plus I’ll be doing tons of walking throughout the day.

Going to head out for some dinner with the Mrs shortly (my treat).


----------



## train2win

DLTBB said:


> *31st August
> 
> Cardio:*
> 
> 15 minutes stationary bike 150BPM
> *Back:*
> 
> Single arm iliac pull-down 1 x 8, 2 x 6
> Wide grip pull-down 1 x 8, 2 x 6
> Seated cable row (neutral grip) 2 x 10, 1 x 8
> Straight arm push-down 3 x 12
> Wide grip pull-up 1 x failure (29) + 20 second test pause and again until failure (13)
> Required a lot less resistance/speed to reach desired HR during cardio today. Sure fire sign my sleep hasn’t been the best and I need some rest.
> 
> That should be my last session before I go on holiday. I’m pretty fatigued and we’re due to fly at a ridiculous hour on Friday morning so I think it’ll be wise to take tomorrow off as a rest day.
> 
> I’m not 100% sure what my training will look like while I’m away. I’ll definitely keep some training in for sanity’s sake but I’ll have to weigh up what kind of equipment is in our hotel gym before I decide what to do. If it’s decently kitted out, I’ll continue with my current split. If the choice of equipment is limited, I’ll probably just do a few full body sessions to keep myself ticking over. Plus I’ll be doing tons of walking throughout the day.
> 
> Going to head out for some dinner with the Mrs shortly (my treat).


Enjoy dinner and enjoy your holiday dude, remember to take it easy and destress. You've achieved a helluva lot in the last year, top job bro. 👍🏻


----------



## DLTBB

Mrs was tired so went out for dinner with my cousin instead, decided to go for a couple of drinks afterwards (clearly in holiday mode) and a random older dude sat down and started chatting to us. Stuck around all night. Turned out he was George Michael’s cousin, a nightclub owner and celebrity bodyguard. I’ve Googled him to verify he was legit. Had some insane stories for us and kept us engrossed all night. We had a good time.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Enjoy your holiday mate, chill out and relax. Pics of inviting blue seas and cloudless blue skies to make us jealous (like @Alex12340 posted 😬😉) will be greatly received, it will brighten us all up! Do overdo the San Miguel's while basking in the 🌞 too mate...🍻🍻😢😉


----------



## GottaGetThoseGainz

DLTBB said:


> Only been on it for a couple of weeks as well. I’ll look black if I take it abroad with me.


Does mt2 give you headaches?

I tried mt2 recently but kept getting the worst headaches for a couple of days. It worked for tan and appetite but the sides were awf for me. Even at small doses. Did a 2.5mg jab once by accident, never never again!

Normally I used 1mg. Maybe too high?


----------



## DLTBB

GottaGetThoseGainz said:


> Does mt2 give you headaches?
> 
> I tried mt2 recently but kept getting the worst headaches for a couple of days. It worked for tan and appetite but the sides were awf for me. Even at small doses. Did a 2.5mg jab once by accident, never never again!
> 
> Normally I used 1mg. Maybe too high?


Not headaches, no. Some mild sickness for 10 minutes after injecting. I only use 200-250mcg at a time and it's more than enough for the benefits.


----------



## train2win

GottaGetThoseGainz said:


> Does mt2 give you headaches?
> 
> I tried mt2 recently but kept getting the worst headaches for a couple of days. It worked for tan and appetite but the sides were awf for me. Even at small doses. Did a 2.5mg jab once by accident, never never again!
> 
> Normally I used 1mg. Maybe too high?


I know it's DLTBB's thread, so sorry for hijacking, but I get awful heartburn from MT2 and nausea, plus face flushing. I find injecting it before bed helps a lot. 

I do .5mg every two weeks with 10 minutes in the sunbed and it's working well.


----------



## DLTBB

The out of office automatic reply has officially been activated, thank God. I should've booked today off really. Everything is packed and I'm pretty much ready to go. Just want to give the house a good clean this evening so I'm not coming back to a dump. It's been pretty stressful but it'll definitely be worth it for a week away from it all.


----------



## Brian Multigym

You've saved a days holiday, so chill out now mate, you are halfway there.... 🌞🍻😎


----------



## DLTBB

A guy I know on Instagram sent me these, by the way. He tried the Gorilla Mode PWO but said he didn’t feel much. He has ADHD and I may be wrong but I don’t think they are effected by stimulants in the same way (somebody confirm?). But yeah, he said he won’t be using them and offered to post them out. I’ve been following Derek who owns the company for a while and he has tons of videos dismantling the ingredients of other PWOs, so I imagine he’ll have put good doses of the necessary ingredients into his. Might actually take a scoop before flying tomorrow or else I’ll be exhausted all day (in before I have a heart attack on the plane).


----------



## DLTBB

*2nd September*

Quick overview of day 1 - woke up at 3:15, got ready and left for the airport at 5AM. Check-in was smooth. Had a fast-track pass so bypassed the security queue which saved us a good hour. Ate waffles and bacon for breakfast from a grubby airport café - 5/10. 

Flight went ahead with no delays. Had a couple of vodka and lemonades mid-flight. Landed in Corfu and got a quick transfer to our hotel - the place is beautiful. My Mrs concocted a story that we were celebrating our anniversary and they gave us a free upgrade to a sea-view suite and had champagne on ice waiting for us when we arrived, so brownie points to her for that. 

Went and caught the last of the sun by the pool and ate a Greek salad, super fresh and colourful, really good. Want to eat fresh, local food all week rather than pounding down desserts and feeling like crap like I usually do while I’m on holiday. 

Retired back to our room for a bit, had a soak in the tub and got a taxi in to the town afterwards to scope it out. Had some more traditional Greek food (Gemista) at a little family run place by the sea, great service. 

Stupidly decided to walk back from the beach to our hotel. It’s on the top of a mountain pretty much. Google Maps said 30 minutes but the whole thing was a sharp incline through dark winding paths, must’ve took us 45 minutes to complete. We were both gassed out. Was a nice day overall. Was exhausted by the end but nothing a good sleep wouldn’t fix. Wasn’t even planning on logging while I was away but I find it kind of therapeutic so here we are.

The crib:


http://imgur.com/a/E2eC6Ry


Random pics:


----------



## Alex12340

Enjoy the greek food all you can i guarantee you’ll miss it when you’re back its great. Well deserved break too.


----------



## DLTBB

Alex12340 said:


> Enjoy the greek food all you can i guarantee you’ll miss it when you’re back its great. Well deserved break too.


Lots of olives, salad and fruit going down for sure. My Mrs is mad for fresh fish but I’m not really keen on it.


----------



## Alex12340

DLTBB said:


> Lots of olives, salad and fruit going down for sure. My Mrs is mad for fresh fish but I’m not really keen on it.


Get some raki down too  Not sure about where you were but was effectively a custom to be served raki free with a meal in Crete.


----------



## DLTBB

Alex12340 said:


> Get some raki down too  Not sure about where you were but was effectively a custom to be served raki free with a meal in Crete.


I’ll give it a try if it’s offered but if it’s anything like that Ouzo I’ll pass.


----------



## TankSlapp

I was staying up the coast from where you are, just a few weeks ago.

I can highly recommend going for an early morning swim, as the sun comes up over Albania. The sun rise was beautiful 🌅


----------



## DLTBB

TankSlapp said:


> I was staying up the coast from where you are, just a few weeks ago.
> 
> I can highly recommend going for an early morning swim, as the sun comes up over Albania. The sun rise was beautiful 🌅
> 
> View attachment 218445


That does look lovely. I’ll suggest it, not sure if the Mrs will go for it if it’s early morning though. 🙄


----------



## TankSlapp

DLTBB said:


> That does look lovely. I’ll suggest it, not sure if the Mrs will go for it if it’s early morning though. 🙄


I struggled to get anyone to join me too 

The sun was breaking over the horizon around 7am when I was there. It's probably closer to 7.30am now, so not super early.


----------



## DLTBB

TankSlapp said:


> I struggled to get anyone to join me too
> 
> The sun was breaking over the horizon around 7am when I was there. It's probably closer to 7.30am now, so not super early.


Going to try to wake up to catch the sunset tomorrow. Missed it by an hour or so this morning, was knackered.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Looking good the holiday and you 💪 in the pool mate! Just your flag of origin (on your account details) hasn't changed? @Alex12340 's did when he was in Crete to the Greek flag. Your not holding up at home posting pics from a magazine are you....😉

Agree don't bother with the Ouzo... 😥


----------



## DLTBB

Brian Multigym said:


> Looking good the holiday and you 💪 in the pool mate! Just your flag of origin (on your account details) hasn't changed? @Alex12340 's did when he was in Crete to the Greek flag. Your not holding up at home posting pics from a magazine are you....😉
> 
> Agree don't bother with the Ouzo... 😥


I noticed that too. I’m on the local 4G so my IP address will be Greek. No idea why it’s not changed.


----------



## Brian Multigym

I can't understand it either Alex's changed instantly. No matter mate, you enjoy your time there! Cheers.


----------



## Oioi

Ye mine showed Croatian. DLTBB's gone haven caravans to nail some mt2


----------



## DLTBB

Oioi said:


> Ye mine showed Croatian. DLTBB's gone haven caravans to nail some mt2


Might have to re-log but I don’t even know the password for this account so I’m not gonna risk it. 😂


----------



## Brian Multigym

I bet that is it mate, where you log in...


----------



## DLTBB

*3rd September*

I woke up at 8:30AM. Still felt kind of groggy but it was kind of expected after having such a long day yesterday. Hit the gym for an early morning session (fasted). 20 minutes on the bike at 150BPM and an upper body session. Going to do an upper/lower split while I’m here as the equipment is too limited to really be able to hammer a single muscle group. Decent kit (Matrix), just not much of it.

Went down for breakfast shortly after, ate lots of salad, fruit and meat. All super fresh, good variety for a buffet. 

Spent most of the day at the beach. I’ve already caught a crazy tan (thanks MT2). Went back to the hotel for a quick shower before heading to another Greek place for an early evening meal. A woman got hit by a truck about 20 metres away from us while we were waiting for our food. Last I saw the ambulance was loading her on to a spine board but she seemed to be moving her hands and smiling at the paramedic, so I’m guessing it ain’t too bad. Was a loud bang though, must’ve been some impact. 

Spent the evening at a gorgeous rooftop cocktail bar. The highest point on the island for any bar apparently. Had 2 cocktails, that’s my limit from now on. They’re £20 a pop anyway so I’m glad I’m not a drinker. 

We retired before 10PM. 😂 Both tired. Lots of walking and sunshine takes it out of you. I’m not too fussed. I want to leave here feeling fresher than I did when I arrived. So sleep and relaxing are fine by me.

Rooftop views:



http://imgur.com/a/g5PjTpx


Post gym:



http://imgur.com/a/Myl61vg




http://imgur.com/a/tpsTO2G


----------



## Oioi

Twenty fuuckin quid man


----------



## DLTBB

Oioi said:


> Twenty fuuckin quid man


Everything in the hotel is overpriced. Ordered a bottle of Coke Zero on room service the other day and it ended up costing €9.50 with the service charge. 😂 Getting out and about where possible and visiting smaller local places or we’ll end up burning through thousands.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Greece was cheap once, I can remember Rhodes getting more commercialised and more expensive. I went quite a few times. Even the locals were not happy! Haven't been in years, but once the other end of the Island to Rhodes Town was just barren land and lovely beaches, I had all that to myself literally as I hired a motorbike regularly and rode there. Bet it has changed now. Bet there are hotels all over and even more expensive. 😬

You do right, there will be smaller places to go and the odd bar for the locals will be cheap.

Please note - I don't recommend anyone hires a motorbike on a Greek Island. If you decide to, be careful hiring motorbikes, it was big business years ago on Rhodes Island and people opened motorbike hire businesses that could not maintain the motorbikes properly!! I always hired one from longstanding businesses that also maintained the motorbikes. You were pretty safe riding the motorbikes (being careful until you got used to the different ways at some junctions), as a lot of Greeks ride them so drivers are always looking out for them. Once out of built up areas there was not a lot of traffic. A lot of people hired them and the motorbike made the holiday for me. That all said, Holiday Insurance has got tougher since I rode the motorbikes, riding a motorbike now is classed as a hazardous activity, which doubles the insurance cost, I would not even bother now.


----------



## DLTBB

Brian Multigym said:


> Greece was cheap once, I can remember Rhodes getting more commercialised and more expensive. I went quite a few times. Even the locals were not happy! Haven't been in years, but once the other end of the Island to Rhodes Town was barren land and lovely beaches, I had the place to myself literally (I could not believe it) as I hired a motorbike regularly. Bet it has changed now. Bet there are hotels all over and even more expensive. 😬
> 
> You do right, there will be smaller places to go and the odd bar for the locals will be cheap.
> 
> Please note - Anybody reading this, be careful hiring motorbikes, it was big business years ago on Rhodes Island and people opened businesses that could not maintain the motorbikes properly!! I always hired one from longstanding businesses that also maintained the motorbikes. You were pretty safe riding the motorbikes (being careful until you got used to the different ways at some junctions), as a lot of Greeks ride them so drivers are always looking out for them. Once out of built up areas there was not a lot of traffic. That all said, Holiday Insurance has got tougher since I rode the motorbikes, riding a motorbike now is classed as a hazardous activity, which doubles the insurance cost, I would not even bother now.


I think a lot of it is to do with our hotel. My Mrs picked a mad expensive one. It’s really nice and the facilities and the staff are great but the prices for food and drinks is a bit over the top. Thankfully the little local family run restaurants are really good too. And yeah, screw that, I’d never get a motorbike abroad. The drivers here are mental. Like I said, a woman literally got hit by a truck right in front of us last night.


----------



## DLTBB

*4th* *September*

Won’t bore you with an overly detailed report but in summary - woke up and watched the sunset, smashed a cardio and legs session, breakfast, spent all day at the beach, went out for Mexican food and cocktails and had a praying mantis crawl up my shirt while I was waiting for my dinner. Lovely day. Very tired so taking a rest from the gym tomorrow. Debating heading over to the water park as long as I don’t feel too exhausted. 

Sunrise time lapse from balcony:



http://imgur.com/a/VVN3esO


----------



## Brian Multigym

DLTBB said:


> I think a lot of it is to do with our hotel. My Mrs picked a mad expensive one. It’s really nice and the facilities and the staff are great but the prices for food and drinks is a bit over the top. Thankfully the little local family run restaurants are really good too. And yeah, screw that, I’d never get a motorbike abroad. The drivers here are mental. Like I said, a woman literally got hit by a truck right in front of us last night.


Fair enough mate but the main Greek Islands have got more expensive. I agree the family run businesses are great. I like the Greeks, they were great with me, once they know you, they won't let you pay. Yes, I don't and never did recommend hiring a motorbike, I have changed my original post. I was a lot younger when I hired them and if you are careful you will be OK. I stopped riding the motorbikes at night as some locals did drink and drive. Cheers.


----------



## DLTBB

This is body dysmorphia speaking but I feel like my physique is withering away after a few days of low protein and not training heavy. Legit looking forward to getting back in the gym. It’s been a good couple of days though, went to the water park yesterday and took a speed boat in to the town this evening for a walk around the bazaar and some dinner. Will post a pic dump when I’m back home.


----------



## Oioi

DLTBB said:


> This is body dysmorphia speaking but I feel like my physique is withering away after a few days of low protein and not training heavy. Legit looking forward to getting back in the gym. It’s been a good couple of days though, went to the water park yesterday and took a speed boat in to the town this evening for a walk around the bazaar and some dinner. Will post a pic dump when I’m back home.


The body dismorphia is a real struggle dude. I only feel like any part of me looks remotely decent with a major pump and good lighting. Stood in my kitchen feeling pretty shyte about things with my poor lighting. 

In reality you may of faded a few % but will still be looking exceptional 👊


----------



## TankSlapp

DLTBB said:


> This is body dysmorphia speaking but I feel like my physique is withering away after a few days of low protein and not training heavy. Legit looking forward to getting back in the gym. It’s been a good couple of days though, went to the water park yesterday and took a speed boat in to the town this evening for a walk around the bazaar and some dinner. Will post a pic dump when I’m back home.


If where you are, is anything like where I was, I saw thousands of people on the beach and didn't see any male that I'd consider remotely in shape.

Even the youngsters.

You'll be standing out like a sore thumb, believe me you have nothing to worry about. It's all in your mind 

The women I saw were in better shape than the men, which is unusual in my beach experiences


----------



## DLTBB

TankSlapp said:


> If where you are, is anything like where I was, I saw thousands of people on the beach and didn't see any male that I'd consider remotely in shape.
> 
> Even the youngsters.
> 
> You'll be standing out like a sore thumb, believe me you have nothing to worry about. It's all in your mind
> 
> The women I saw were in better shape than the men, which is unusual in my beach experiences


Yeah now that I think about it I haven’t even seen anybody particularly lean or big while I’ve been over here. Got admired by about 6 random dudes at the water park yesterday too so I must still look somewhat decent. One fat foreigner covered in tattoos called me a machine.


----------



## TankSlapp

DLTBB said:


> Yeah now that I think about it I haven’t even seen anybody particularly lean or big while I’ve been over here. Got admired by about 6 random dudes at the water park yesterday too so I must still look somewhat decent. One fat foreigner covered in tattoos called me a machine.


I found that the locals and Greek waiters were genuinely intrigued.

I was in a big group on my hols, and we were sat in a restaurant one evening and the head waiter came over and asked me if I lifted.

I went a long with the conversation and he asked 'what are you on?'

I tried to steer the conversation onto food etc, and he repeated 'what are you taking?'

I'm in a big group don't forget so I'm trying my best to keep the discussion 'innocent'

Then he comes out with 'what do you think of tren!?' 

I swear that's exactly how it went. I had to fake going to the toilet so that I could drag him away and finish the discussion out of earshot 

It was a good thing it was late and everyone was drunk


----------



## DLTBB

Back on UK soil now after some annoying flight delays etc. Was back in the gym hitting shoulders about an hour after landing. Actually felt like I benefitted from the rest. Felt very fresh. Not going to log the full session but will resume as normal tomorrow. Tanned AF and should tighten up within a week. Should be looking solid.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Forgot to ask while you were enjoying yourself on holiday as no mention of my little pal 🐕 was he on his? I know he steals your limelight but his fans need to know of his whereabouts and how he's getting on from time to time mate..... 😋


----------



## DLTBB

*10th September

Cardio:*

30 minutes outdoor cycle
*Arms*:

Machine dips 3 x 6-8 (rack)
Crossbody trice pushdown 3 x 8-10
Cable skull crusher 3 x 8-12
Preacher curl 3 x 6-8
Crucifix curl 3 x 8-10
DB hammer curl 2 x 10-12
Back at it properly. 

I went in to holiday mode like 2 weeks before I should have with my diet so I’ve lost a bit of condition but I should be able to tighten up again quite quickly. 

Still running Test only for now. Down to cruise dose at 150mg. @Brian Multigym My Mrs’s mate looked after him for us - he was fine!


----------



## Oioi

DLTBB said:


> *10th September
> 
> Cardio:*
> 
> 30 minutes outdoor cycle
> *Arms*:
> 
> Machine dips 3 x 6-8 (rack)
> Crossbody trice pushdown 3 x 8-10
> Cable skull crusher 3 x 8-12
> Preacher curl 3 x 6-8
> Crucifix curl 3 x 8-10
> DB hammer curl 2 x 10-12
> Back at it properly.
> 
> I went in to holiday mode like 2 weeks before I should have with my diet so I’ve lost a bit of condition but I should be able to tighten up again quite quickly.
> 
> Still running Test only for now. Down to cruise dose at 150mg. @Brian Multigym My Mrs’s mate looked after him for us - he was fine!
> View attachment 218658


Oh aye you look a state bro 😂 maybe one day you'll have my discipline and you can also look like a pie eating cyclist. 

Center of your back still looking granular 👊


----------



## DLTBB

Oioi said:


> Oh aye you look a state bro 😂 maybe one day you'll have my discipline and you can also look like a pie eating cyclist.
> 
> Center of your back still looking granular 👊


Need them deep cuts bruh. Thanks man. Picked up a few white headed spots on my back while I was away. ☹ Mrs commented on ‘em a few times. Lathering your back in oil and letting it sit all day while on gear ain’t a good recipe.


----------



## Oioi

DLTBB said:


> Need them deep cuts bruh. Thanks man. Picked up a few white headed spots on my back while I was away. ☹ Mrs commented on ‘em a few times. Lathering your back in oil and letting it sit all day while on gear ain’t a good recipe.


Ahh ye never gave that much thought. Did you find the mt2 gave you more protection? It seemed to up my tolerance to the sun loads.


----------



## train2win

DLTBB said:


> *10th September
> 
> Cardio:*
> 
> 30 minutes outdoor cycle
> *Arms*:
> 
> Machine dips 3 x 6-8 (rack)
> Crossbody trice pushdown 3 x 8-10
> Cable skull crusher 3 x 8-12
> Preacher curl 3 x 6-8
> Crucifix curl 3 x 8-10
> DB hammer curl 2 x 10-12
> Back at it properly.
> 
> I went in to holiday mode like 2 weeks before I should have with my diet so I’ve lost a bit of condition but I should be able to tighten up again quite quickly.
> 
> Still running Test only for now. Down to cruise dose at 150mg. @Brian Multigym My Mrs’s mate looked after him for us - he was fine!
> View attachment 218658


You saying you felt like you were wasting away on holiday was absolute bollox man 🤣 looking tops as always. Tan is banging as well. 

PS Vic90 here, found my old account login details from years ago which Turbs merged for me.


----------



## DLTBB

Oioi said:


> Ahh ye never gave that much thought. Did you find the mt2 gave you more protection? It seemed to up my tolerance to the sun loads.


I didn’t burn. I do tend to apply the oil quite liberally though because I’m paranoid about burning and skin cancer. (Factor 15). I’m definitely a good few shades darker than my Mrs. MT2 is good stuff.


----------



## DLTBB

train2win said:


> You saying you felt like you were wasting away on holiday was absolute bollox man 🤣 looking tops as always. Tan is banging as well.
> 
> PS Vic90 here, found my old account login details from years ago which Turbs merged for me.


Check you out with your 2012 join date. Proper veteran.


----------



## Brian Multigym

DLTBB said:


> I went in to holiday mode like 2 weeks before I should have with my diet so I’ve lost a bit of condition but I should be able to tighten up again quite quickly.


Agree with Vic, now train2win, it's all in your mind mate, think we all have been there at times on holidays. You have lost nothing from the photo and condition is tops as always as Vic says. I was going to get a magnifying glass out to see where your condition has changed - but pointless!!! 💪💯 as usual mate! Take my little pal 🐕 for a walk that will be your condition sorted... 👍


----------



## DLTBB

*11th September

Cardio:*

15 minutes stationary bike 150BPM
*Legs*:

Single leg curl 3 x 8-12
Single leg extension 3 x 8-12
Hammer Strength seated calf raise 4 x 15
Hack squat 3 x 6-8
Hip thrust 3 x 10-12
Every dude in the gym decided to train legs today for some reason so had to go with isolation and calves first before hitting the bigger movements. Kind of backwards but we were pressed for time and couldn’t afford to wait around. 

My mate who I’ve been training is now at 18lbs loss and he’s gained strength and muscle, natural too. Looks and feels much better. Will post before and afters once he hits his goal - I think he has 7-8lbs left to lose. He’s doing really well. 

One more week of this split and then I will switch back over to hitting every muscle group twice a week again with a new PPL I will write up this week.


----------



## Brian Multigym

You know mate, I wish you could win the lottery and then open your own gym, you are dedicated, very knowledgeable on the subject of Bodybuilding and you are keen to help others, that is clear to see on this forum, your PT work and helping your mate lose weight.

Can see it now - DLTBB's Gym - 24 hour - Panetta equipment only. With shower facilities and a notice NO Phones! 👌💯


----------



## DLTBB

Brian Multigym said:


> You know mate, I wish you could win the lottery and then open your own gym, you are dedicated, very knowledgeable on the subject of Bodybuilding and you are keen to help others, that is clear to see on this forum, your PT work and helping your mate lose weight.
> 
> Can see it now - DLTBB's Gym - 24 hour - Panetta equipment only. With shower facilities and a notice NO Phones! 👌💯


I would enjoy that but I’d definitely need a lottery win as I don’t have enough money to put down for one piece of equipment right now!


----------



## DLTBB

*12th September

Cardio:*

15 minutes incline treadmill 140BPM
*Chest*:

Flat DB press 3 x 8 - Had to back out at 120s as my left arm was coming out wider than my right and throwing me off, annoying but didn’t want to risk injuring myself. 
Cable fly 3 x 10 - Bicep felt dodgy getting the last set into position, FML. 
Pec-deck (lower pec) 3 x 10
Decline barbell press 2 x 10, 1 x 16 (120KG to failure, quite fatigued by this point and nervous after earlier niggles)
Exercise selection was a little bit upside down again as literally everybody else in the gym was training chest, it is Monday after all. 

Pretty much back to normal now I’ve had a few days to acclimatise since coming back from holiday. Have my weekly Gousto meals in, stocked the fridge and cupboards with food and cooked a lovely chorizo pasta bake post-training. Thinking of re-adding Huel Black for convenience, easy protein and easy to digest carbs. Might as well take advantage of what I have left. 

I don’t know if any of you guys are in to walking, but my gym buddy has asked me to walk up a mountain on Saturday (Tryfan). Looks cool and an interesting change of pace for me. Just need to excuse myself from a wedding I’m supposed to be attending with my Mrs. it’s a friend of hers who I’ve never met so I should be fine.
View attachment 218706


----------



## Oioi

I enjoy a good mountain hike, in air max 95's. I've done some collosal missions in that trusty shoe.


----------



## DLTBB

Oioi said:


> I enjoy a good mountain hike, in air max 95's. I've done some collosal missions in that trusty shoe.


Yeah I’d be happy to go in my Nikes but he’s on about getting a pair of walking boots. Is it with £100 to get a pair or do you reckon I can scramble in Nikes?


----------



## Oioi

DLTBB said:


> Yeah I’d be happy to go in my Nikes but he’s on about getting a pair of walking boots. Is it with £100 to get a pair or do you reckon I can scramble in Nikes?


Mate I can get anywhere in a pair of trainers and tiny running shorts 👊

Off road running I do use trail trainers but walking, my scruffy 95's will do the rest. They don't offer any ankle protection I do admit. I created this rule on a jungle hike in Thailand wearing gazelles and have stuck to it since.


----------



## UK2USA

Brian Multigym said:


> You know mate, I wish you could win the lottery and then open your own gym, you are dedicated, very knowledgeable on the subject of Bodybuilding and you are keen to help others, that is clear to see on this forum, your PT work and helping your mate lose weight.
> 
> Can see it now - DLTBB's Gym - 24 hour - Panetta equipment only. With shower facilities and a notice NO Phones! 👌💯


If you make boxer shorts mandatory it'll keep @KaceyA at bay too.


----------



## DLTBB

Hadn't pinned in almost 3 weeks until this morning as I tried a different lab for Test E and was noticing a little break out on my back. Could have been a coincidence so I won't throw any lab names into the mix but I took a little break to let it clear and back to using my usual go to as of this morning.


----------



## DLTBB

*13th September

Cardio:*

15 minutes incline treadmill 140BPM
*Back*:

Wide grip pull-up 3 x failure
Iliac pull-down 3 x 6-10
Chest supported row 3 x 6
Low cable row 3 x 6
Hyperextension 3 x failure
Good session, hit PR’s on a few working sets today. 

My mate who I’ve been training with sent me his progress shots. He’s getting on pretty well considering it’s been a fairly short period of time. I believe he’s now down by 17-18lbs and looks to have gained some muscle on the upper back based on the pictures. All he’s done is 4-5 lifting sessions per week and learned how to track his calorie intake on MFP. Going to push him down towards 12-14% and then try to add some muscle gradually. Proud of him as he usually struggles to find any time to train around work etc.


----------



## Oioi

Excellent change, 7 weeks is it? Looks like he's got a reasonable base underneath


----------



## UK2USA

DLTBB said:


> *13th September
> 
> Cardio:*
> 
> 15 minutes incline treadmill 140BPM
> *Back*:
> 
> Wide grip pull-up 3 x failure
> Iliac pull-down 3 x 6-10
> Chest supported row 3 x 6
> Low cable row 3 x 6
> Hyperextension 3 x failure
> Good session, hit PR’s on a few working sets today.
> 
> My mate who I’ve been training with sent me his progress shots. He’s getting on pretty well considering it’s been a fairly short period of time. I believe he’s now down by 17-18lbs and looks to have gained some muscle on the upper back based on the pictures. All he’s done is 4-5 lifting sessions per week and learned how to track his calorie intake on MFP. Going to push him down towards 12-14% and then try to add some muscle gradually. Proud of him as he usually struggles to find any time to train around work etc.
> View attachment 218722
> 
> View attachment 218721


Good progress for ur buddy, well done.


----------



## DLTBB

Oioi said:


> Excellent change, 7 weeks is it? Looks like he's got a reasonable base underneath


Yup, only 5 of which he’s been tracking calories. He does have a decent amount of muscle, it’s just that he’s never been lean. I reckon he’ll look pretty good when he’s leaner, can see some good thickness in his chest and arms already.


----------



## Brian Multigym

As all have said, your mate is doing very well and no doubt you taking him onboard has helped his case! Good one!

How's the other lad getting on that asked you to help him? You put up pics of him in the past.


----------



## DLTBB

My gut has actually been pretty good for the last few weeks. Still far from normal but not even 20% as bad as it was at it's worst. Not sure if it's anything I've done differently or if the condition can calm down by itself sometimes but I'm not complaining. I guess I've been a lot less stressed recently which I assume can have a big impact. Actually able to eat properly and walk to the shops without fear of having to sprint back to avoid shitting my pants.


----------



## DLTBB

*14th September

Cardio:*

N/A
*Shoulders*:

Anterior delt DB press 3 x 6-8
Cable lateral raise 3 x 10
Smith press 3 x 6-10
Cable rear delt fly 4 x 10-12
Lateral DB raise 2 x failure
Tweaked my lower back a little bit on my top set of DB press. Feels a little tender, hoping it doesn’t cause any issues. 

Funny story. There’s a guy who’s been training at my gym since I started 15 years ago, he was a massive bodybuilder when I was in my teens and he showed me and my mate how to train HIT style. He left the two of us in bits after 1-2 sets to failure with forced reps, negatives etc. He stopped me in the gym today and said he follows me on Instagram and really likes my content. I told him I had actually posted a story about him taking me and my pal through HIT a few weeks ago on my story and he said he’d seen it and thought it sounded familiar. 😂


----------



## Oioi

Do you do seated DB press? My lower back gives up instantly standing, even BB I press seated, kinda annoying


----------



## DLTBB

Oioi said:


> Do you do seated DB press? My lower back gives up instantly standing, even BB I press seated, kinda annoying


Yeah I prefer seated. My lower back ain’t the best on standing presses either. To the point where it’d give out much prefer my shoulders do, so seated for me pretty much all the time.


----------



## DLTBB

*15th September

Cardio*:

N/A
*Arms*:

Preacher curl 15, 12, 10, 8 & 1 triple drop set
Seated incline DB curl 3 x 8-10
Pinwheel curl 3 x 6
Dip 3 x failure
Single arm cable pushdown 12, 10, 8, 6
DB skull crusher 3 x 12
Rope pushdown 1 triple drop set
High volume and pretty pump based to see out the last of my bro split sessions. Next week it’s back to 2 x PPL with lower volume and back to the log book. The bro split has been nice and a cool change of pace but ultimately I’m going to make more progress nailing down the progressive overload, even if I don’t get a gnarly pump.



http://imgur.com/a/L5cNC8F


----------



## train2win

DLTBB said:


> *15th September
> 
> Cardio*:
> 
> N/A
> *Arms*:
> 
> Preacher curl 15, 12, 10, 8 & 1 triple drop set
> Seated incline DB curl 3 x 8-10
> Pinwheel curl 3 x 6
> Dip 3 x failure
> Single arm cable pushdown 12, 10, 8, 6
> DB skull crusher 3 x 12
> Rope pushdown 1 triple drop set
> High volume and pretty pump based to see out the last of my bro split sessions. Next week it’s back to 2 x PPL with lower volume and back to the log book. The bro split has been nice and a cool change of pace but ultimately I’m going to make more progress nailing down the progressive overload, even if I don’t get a gnarly pump.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/L5cNC8F


You've got crazy delts, only other people I've seen those on are pro bodybuilders.


----------



## DLTBB

My arms are completely fried today. I could barely lift my arm to shave this afternoon. Today’s a rest day in preparation for walking up a mountain tomorrow morning. My mate is picking me up at 6AM and we’ll arrive for 8AM to get started. Going to charge my watch tonight so I can get some data on heart rate during the walk etc. as this is my first mountain and I’m interested to see how my cardio holds up.


----------



## DLTBB

Tryfan completed, fellas. It was tough. Even though I do a lot of incline treadmill walking, it’s a lot different when every step you’re taking is unpredictable. There was a good portion of scrambling for the final quarter of the walk too. The big rocks at the top are called Adam and Eve. A lot of people jump between the two but I didn’t trust my footing enough by that point and it suddenly felt ten times higher when I was on that rock. Made it down okay but I managed to rip the arse of my pants because I was butt-sliding down jagged rocks. Glad I went with proper walking shoes rather than regular trainers or I’d have snapped my ankle several times over. Overall good test of fitness and definitely going to do more. 



http://imgur.com/a/f5Ctft5




http://imgur.com/a/nn4EIxa


----------



## DLTBB

Started my new split but me and my training partner felt drained and sore from yesterday’s walk so I’m not even going to bother logging the session in full. Probably should have taken the day off as a proper rest, lesson learned. Any future long walks I will take a day off for recovery afterwards. Got a Sunday dinner booked with my girlfriend in just over an hour so going to get a load of meat and vegetables in me and hopefully get a good sleep tonight. Gym is open normal hours despite the queen’s funeral surprisingly.


----------



## DLTBB

*19th September

Cardio:*

N/A - One more day for my legs to recover before I can commit to cardio. Want to really start hammering it now so I can handle steep gradients better on my next long walk. 
*Pull:*

Iliac pull-down - Pyramid from 12 reps until 2 working sets of 6 reps (Stacked cables for working sets)
Chest supported row (plate loaded with Angles 90 grips) - Likewise, 2 x 6 (80KG each side)
Lat pull-down 3 x 6
T-bar row 2 x 6
Straight bar curl - Pyramid from 12 reps until 2 working sets of 8
Cable curl 2 x 10, 1 light set until failure plus test pause until failure again
Almost recovered from the hike now. Tiny bit of stiffness but I’m fine to train. I spent half an hour this morning stretching and blasting my legs with the massage gun. 

I trained with an old mate who I’ve not trained with for like 6+ years when I first started using steroids. Really good session and showed him a few small tweaks and adjustments to his form on certain exercises which he said made a world of difference. He said he’ll be pestering me to train multiple times a week now as it’s one of the best sessions he’s had in a while. 

Going to have to improvise for food today as the kitchen cupboards are pretty empty and most of the shops are closed while the Queen’s funeral is showing.


----------



## DLTBB

Couldn’t stand sitting around at home listening to the funeral on the TV so hopped on my back and went back to the gym. Completed all the isolation work I missed during yesterday’s push session, some calves and core and a 30KM ride. No doubt the funeral will still be on the TV when I get back home.


----------



## DLTBB

Energy levels are much improved since being consistent with my iron supplementation for the last 10 days. Going to be adding 10mg Cardarine soon as I start focusing more on cardio in the coming weeks. Having some shipped out today. Should be here before the end of the week.


----------



## DLTBB

*20th September

Cardio:*

30 minutes outdoor cycle
10 minutes cross trainer 170+ BPM
*Legs:*

Barbell squat 3 x 5
Machine hack squat 3 x 6-8
Bulgarian split squat 2 x 12, 1 drop set
Sissy squat 3 x failure
Single leg curl 3 x 8-12
Standing calf raise 6 x 8-15
Went with a shorter more intense blast for the cardio to switch it up a bit. Quite enjoy the cross trainer, been ages since I used it. 

This is the first of 2 leg days and will be more squat focused. Second will put hamstrings first and a little bit of quads after. Hamstrings need some extra attention right now. 

Energy levels and appetite been great all day. Feeling good.


----------



## DLTBB

*21st September

Cardio:*

30 minutes outdoor cycle
10 minutes cross trainer 170+ BPM
*Push:*

Flat press (plate loaded) - pyramid up to 2 x 6 working sets
Incline smith - pyramid up to 3 x 6
Costal fly 2 x 10
Seated press (plate loaded) superset with cable Y raise 3 x 8 + 3 x 12
Single arm pushdown superset cable overhead extension 3 x 10 + 3 x 10
Had to use machines in place of some compound lifts because I was training alone. Buddy is still feeling under the weather. ☹


http://imgur.com/a/LrTcIL4


Calves look horrendous.


----------



## Alex12340

Surely expecting you to compete soon fcking hell, Got good conditioning and you’re not even prepping.


----------



## gymaddict1986

DLTBB said:


> *21st September
> 
> Cardio:*
> 
> 30 minutes outdoor cycle
> 10 minutes cross trainer 170+ BPM
> *Push:*
> 
> Flat press (plate loaded) - pyramid up to 2 x 6 working sets
> Incline smith - pyramid up to 3 x 6
> Costal fly 2 x 10
> Seated press (plate loaded) superset with cable Y raise 3 x 8 + 3 x 12
> Single arm pushdown superset cable overhead extension 3 x 10 + 3 x 10
> Had to use machines in place of some compound lifts because I was training alone. Buddy is still feeling under the weather. ☹
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/LrTcIL4
> 
> 
> Calves look horrendous.



Looking good chap 👍


----------



## UK2USA

Outstanding shape mate, your delts are outrageous.


----------



## DLTBB

Thanks guys.


----------



## DLTBB

Here's the next walk we have planned - https://www.alltrails.com/trail/eng...rrel-edge-and-striding-edge-circular?p=-1&u=i 






A week on Sunday if weather permits. Ordered some new gear today as I was massively underprepared for last week's walk. Enjoying planning them as much as I do walking them. Could definitely become a new regular hobby of mine. Challenging but very peaceful when you're up there I imagine.


----------



## Brian Multigym

It is peaceful, did a lot of it in the past, done some of late too in the Peak District. Like you will take it up again in the future. Sure you will enjoy it, get good waterproof gear too including boots...!!!


----------



## DLTBB

*22nd September

Cardio:*

10 minutes cross trainer 170+ BPM
*Pull:*

Meadows row 8, 8, 7
Pull-up 7, 6, 6 (+110lbs DB)
Kneeling cable row 2 x 10
Neutral grip pull-down 12, 9, 9
Single arm cable preacher 3 x failure
Hammer curl 3 x failure
Current shape after 3 weeks without pinning anything and 10 days at 150mg Test E per week. 10mg Cardarine in now also. Can’t complain too much. 



http://imgur.com/a/RCwAGjL


----------



## train2win

DLTBB said:


> *22nd September
> 
> Cardio:*
> 
> 10 minutes cross trainer 170+ BPM
> *Pull:*
> 
> Meadows row 8, 8, 7
> Pull-up 7, 6, 6 (+110lbs DB)
> Kneeling cable row 2 x 10
> Neutral grip pull-down 12, 9, 9
> Single arm cable preacher 3 x failure
> Hammer curl 3 x failure
> Current shape after 3 weeks without pinning anything and 10 days at 150mg Test E per week. 10mg Cardarine in now also. Can’t complain too much.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/RCwAGjL


Great classic lat spread and front double bi there 👊🏻


----------



## DLTBB

train2win said:


> Great classic lat spread and front double bi there 👊🏻


Shame not to get the quads in man, balance would’ve looked miles better I reckon.


----------



## train2win

DLTBB said:


> Shame not to get the quads in man, balance would’ve looked miles better I reckon.


I know what you mean. You've got to get onto a PCA first timers stage soon man. 

I like tighter shorts that sit a few inches above the knee. If they sit at the knee or lower and flare out my legs also look tiny 😭


----------



## gymaddict1986

Decent pull ups with that weight mate . What is your bodyweight may I ask


----------



## DLTBB

train2win said:


> I know what you mean. You've got to get onto a PCA first timers stage soon man.
> 
> I like tighter shorts that sit a few inches above the knee. If they sit at the knee or lower and flare out my legs also look tiny 😭


They probably would fit like that on somebody with normal lengthen limbs. I’m going to buy some short shorts.


----------



## DLTBB

gymaddict1986 said:


> Decent pull ups with that weight mate . What is your bodyweight may I ask


I was 178lbs before my holiday. Haven’t weighed myself since but expect I’ve dropped 3-4lbs as I’ve lowered doses and spent a few weeks without pinning anything. Just water weight though.


----------



## train2win

DLTBB said:


> They probably would fit like that on somebody with normal lengthen limbs. I’m going to buy some short shorts.


These are good. 

BROKIG Men's 5" Gym Bodybuilding Shorts Running Workout Lightweight Shorts Elastic Waistband with Pockets https://amzn.eu/d/j5A93ly


----------



## Oioi

DLTBB said:


> Shame not to get the quads in man, balance would’ve looked miles better I reckon.





train2win said:


> I know what you mean. You've got to get onto a PCA first timers stage soon man.
> 
> I like tighter shorts that sit a few inches above the knee. If they sit at the knee or lower and flare out my legs also look tiny 😭





DLTBB said:


> They probably would fit like that on somebody with normal lengthen limbs. I’m going to buy some short shorts.


Bros, anything but short shorts and my legs look tiny.

Tip. Female running shorts have a mega comfy lycra liner, male running shorts have an uncomfortable thong kinda thing built in that quickly becomes uncomfortable.


----------



## Oioi

I felt a twat wearing tiny shorts at first but anything longer than a very short running pair just feels baggy and oversized 😂

I look like a whore


----------



## DLTBB

It’s decided, women’s shorts it is.


----------



## DLTBB

It's actually my birthday in less than a week fellas. I'll be turning 31! It'll be my first legit birthday since being released as I was still on a bloody curfew last year and had to make special arrangements to be able to stay out until midnight. Free to do what I want this year. My Mrs has booked a meal for me on the day and a little cottage in Yorkshire for us and the dog to stay in a few days later so we can do some nice walks and eat in some cosy pubs. Should be nice.


----------



## gymaddict1986

DLTBB said:


> It's actually my birthday in less than a week fellas. I'll be turning 31! It'll be my first legit birthday since being released as I was still on a bloody curfew last year and had to make special arrangements to be able to stay out until midnight. Free to do what I want this year. My Mrs has booked a meal for me on the day and a little cottage in Yorkshire for us and the dog to stay in a few days later so we can do some nice walks and eat in some cosy pubs. Should be nice.


Funny how things change when we get older isn't it . In my early 20s I had every intention of getting smashed on my birthday . Now doesn't even cross my mind and quite content with a meal out and simple things . Happy birthday for next week 👍


----------



## DLTBB

gymaddict1986 said:


> Funny how things change when we get older isn't it . In my early 20s I had every intention of getting smashed on my birthday . Now doesn't even cross my mind and quite content with a meal out and simple things . Happy birthday for next week 👍


Exactly mate, I enjoy my peace, quiet and rest too much nowadays for all that. Maybe once a year for a big event but definitely not in to needlessly going out and getting bang on it every week anymore.


----------



## Brian Multigym

train2win said:


> I know what you mean. You've got to get onto a PCA first timers stage soon man.
> 
> I like tighter shorts that sit a few inches above the knee. If they sit at the knee or lower and flare out my legs also look tiny 😭


Sorry mate, couldn't help the laughing emoji. I used to wear tight'ish knee length trackie shorts but my calves were quite big then so looked great. Calves are a bit smaller, but now I have to wear medical compression stockings on my lower legs ( Damaged a major vein in the left lower leg in the gym I think but wear on both so the legs look the same), so it is short shorts with me now mainly due to the compression stockings. Had the odd comment off friends as the short shorts seem to be out in my area, I don't care.... 👍


----------



## DLTBB

*23rd September

Cardio:*

N/A
*Legs:*

RDL 3 x 6
Pendulum squat 10, 8, 8
Single leg press 2 x 10
Hip thrust 3 x 6
Lying hamstring curl 3 x 8
Standing calf raise superset with tibia raise 6 sets
Ordered myself an Insta360 One X3. It’s a cool 360 degree camera. Hoping to get some good outdoors and gym footage with it. Should arrive tonight (God bless Amazon).

Was pretty exhausted today and could’ve done with a rest day but didn’t want legs to fall on the weekend as I’d prefer to spend my non-rushed sessions hitting upper body.


----------



## Oioi

DLTBB said:


> *23rd September
> 
> Cardio:*
> 
> N/A
> *Legs:*
> 
> RDL 3 x 6
> Pendulum squat 10, 8, 8
> Single leg press 2 x 10
> Hip thrust 3 x 6
> Lying hamstring curl 3 x 8
> Standing calf raise superset with tibia raise 6 sets
> Ordered myself an Insta360 One X3. It’s a cool 360 degree camera. Hoping to get some good outdoors and gym footage with it. Should arrive tonight (God bless Amazon).
> 
> Was pretty exhausted today and could’ve done with a rest day but didn’t want legs to fall on the weekend as I’d prefer to spend my non-rushed sessions hitting upper body.


Those cameras have been pushed hard, I'm quite surprised they have become a valid opponent to gopro. Vastly cheaper I believe? I've seen some really good footage!


----------



## DLTBB

Oioi said:


> Those cameras have been pushed hard, I'm quite surprised they have become a valid opponent to gopro. Vastly cheaper I believe? I've seen some really good footage!


It’s just arrived now. Setting it up as we speak. The footage looks mint from what I’ve seen on YouTube. Hopefully it lives up to the hype.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Oioi said:


> Those cameras have been pushed hard, I'm quite surprised they have become a valid opponent to gopro. Vastly cheaper I believe? I've seen some really good footage!


Yes, I know the GoPro (got a mag write up on the latest) but not the camera DLTBB is taking about. My era was Olympus, Canon, Nikon, Minolta, Pentax etc.


----------



## UK2USA

Brian Multigym said:


> Yes, I know the GoPro (got a mag write up on the latest) but not the camera DLTBB is taking about. My era was Olympus, Canon, Nikon, Minolta, Pentax etc.


No Brownie Box?


----------



## DLTBB

Abandoned the gym in favour of a 10 mile walk in the Peak District this morning. Me and a mate decided to do it last minute as a warm up for our big walk next week. Nice views and good weather. Feeling great.



http://imgur.com/a/pZ7vGL8




http://imgur.com/a/JRkufyT




http://imgur.com/a/pQpm2Mb


----------



## UK2USA

DLTBB said:


> Abandoned the gym in favour of a 10 mile walk in the Peak District this morning. Me and a mate decided to do it last minute as a warm up for our big walk next week. Nice views and good weather. Feeling great.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/pZ7vGL8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/JRkufyT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/pQpm2Mb


It's easy to forget how beautiful some parts of England are when you see what crapholes a lot of the larger towns and cities have become.


----------



## DLTBB

UK2USA said:


> It's easy to forget how beautiful some parts of England are when you see what crapholes a lot of the larger towns and cities have become.


Some of the scenery today looked like something from Lord of the Rings. Lovely.


----------



## DLTBB

*25th September

Cardio:*

15 minutes stationary bike 150BPM
*Push:*

Pin press 2 x 6, 1 x 5 (up to 147.5KG)
Seated DB press 3 x 6-8 (up to 110lbs)
Seated dip machine 3 x failure (stack) 9, 8, 6
Incline cable fly 3 x 12-15
Cable rear delt dly 3 x 12-15
Cable pushdown 3 x 12-15
My mate is back in the gym with me now so I can start to work a bit heavier and go to failure on DB/BB movements. 

Legs and feet are a little bit tender from yesterday’s walk. Going to take the dog out today too so that’ll be some extra cardio and steps for me. Will post pictures if it’s anywhere scenic.


----------



## Oioi

DLTBB said:


> Some of the scenery today looked like something from Lord of the Rings. Lovely.


It's nice to see you are indeed a mere mortal when faced with other activities


----------



## DLTBB

Oioi said:


> It's nice to see you are indeed a mere mortal when faced with other activities


I’m human (even subhuman) with most things. It’s only when I enjoy something and spend a load of time practicing and learning about it that I get any good. Definitely want to get better with the hill walking and mountains though.


----------



## DLTBB

Did a 5 mile walk with my girlfriend and the dog around the reservoir. I tested the 360 camera on the video with my dog, looks pretty cool. Should look great up a mountain. 


http://imgur.com/a/2ZcMjIS




http://imgur.com/a/3YSjuHT


----------



## Oioi

DLTBB said:


> I’m human (even subhuman) with most things. It’s only when I enjoy something and spend a load of time practicing and learning about it that I get any good. Definitely want to get better with the hill walking and mountains though.


I love a good hike / trail run. Makes me feel all cave man-ish smashing down some rocky hills / woods etc. I kinda like the looks I get from the "racing snake" build runners. I'm adamant a reasonable bit of muscle is of benefit for some big climbs over rough terrain. 

I think we need some 360 dogs eye view


----------



## Brian Multigym

Little fella is looking fit and healthy in his gym attire... 👍😉

Video is great from your new camera!


----------



## DLTBB

Been getting some sleep apnea the last few nights. It's just as I'm trying to drift off. Like I forget to breathe and then suddenly shoot up feeling panicked, particularly if I'm lying on my back. But then when I finally get to sleep, I'm fine. I've had it before but it's when I've been heavier and holding much more water. Any of you guys had this before?


----------



## gymaddict1986

DLTBB said:


> Been getting some sleep apnea the last few nights. It's just as I'm trying to drift off. Like I forget to breathe and then suddenly shoot up feeling panicked, particularly if I'm lying on my back. But then when I finally get to sleep, I'm fine. I've had it before but it's when I've been heavier and holding much more water. Any of you guys had this before?


Had sleep apnea for years .i don't know anything about it though , am told I hold my breath for long periods of time , sometimes over a minute long then gasp for air. Have never actually woken .


----------



## DLTBB

gymaddict1986 said:


> Had sleep apnea for years .i don't know anything about it though , am told I hold my breath for long periods of time , sometimes over a minute long then gasp for air. Have never actually woken .


That's what mine was like when I was heavier but now it's only as I'm drifting off. It's like I forget to breathe for ages and then suddenly wake up gasping thinking WTF is going on. Going to stick to sleeping on my front/side from now on I reckon.


----------



## gymaddict1986

DLTBB said:


> That's what mine was like when I was heavier but now it's only as I'm drifting off. It's like I forget to breathe for ages and then suddenly wake up gasping thinking WTF is going on. Going to stick to sleeping on my front/side from now on I reckon.


Does sound scary Mate to say the least . Maybe get your misses or something to keep an eye out . I should be on a machine ideally but way to stubborn for my own good


----------



## train2win

DLTBB said:


> Been getting some sleep apnea the last few nights. It's just as I'm trying to drift off. Like I forget to breathe and then suddenly shoot up feeling panicked, particularly if I'm lying on my back. But then when I finally get to sleep, I'm fine. I've had it before but it's when I've been heavier and holding much more water. Any of you guys had this before?


Yeah when I gain too much wait too quickly I get this and I also snore really badly (according to the wife lol).


----------



## DLTBB

gymaddict1986 said:


> Does sound scary Mate to say the least . Maybe get your misses or something to keep an eye out . I should be on a machine ideally but way to stubborn for my own good


Impossible, she's always fast asleep way before me. As soon as her head hits the pillow she's gone, makes me kind of jealous. You should look in to getting a CPAP you know, people seem to feel miles better once they start using it. Would help massively with energy levels day to day and recovery.


----------



## gymaddict1986

DLTBB said:


> Impossible, she's always fast asleep way before me. As soon as her head hits the pillow she's gone, makes me kind of jealous. You should look in to getting a CPAP you know, people seem to feel miles better once they start using it. Would help massively with energy levels day to day and recovery.


My misses is the same she can survive on little sleep as well don't know how she does it and that being 46 years of age 10 years older than my self lol . , here is me have to knock my self out with mirtazipines before I sleep , train my bollocks off busy throughout the day still not tired. . I probably should to be fair mate look into it . She is always telling me to do so . After waking me up in panic thinking I'm dead 😂


----------



## train2win

DLTBB said:


> Impossible, she's always fast asleep way before me. As soon as her head hits the pillow she's gone, makes me kind of jealous. You should look in to getting a CPAP you know, people seem to feel miles better once they start using it. Would help massively with energy levels day to day and recovery.


Apparently I'm like this as well, and my wife often wants to punch me in the back of the head because she struggles to fall asleep most nights. 

I've asked her to get it checked out and she says she has before we met. I reckon she's carrying a lot of mental baggage from previous traumatic events. But then again I'm no shrink.


----------



## DLTBB

train2win said:


> Apparently I'm like this as well, and my wife often wants to punch me in the back of the head because she struggles to fall asleep most nights.
> 
> I've asked her to get it checked out and she says she has before we met. I reckon she's carrying a lot of mental baggage from previous traumatic events. But then again I'm no shrink.


Probably similar with me man, I struggle to switch off mentally.


----------



## train2win

DLTBB said:


> Probably similar with me man, I struggle to switch off mentally.


I get that sense from your posts mate that your mind is going at a million miles an hour and that there's a lot you want to accomplish and not enough time!


----------



## DLTBB

train2win said:


> I get that sense from your posts mate that your mind is going at a million miles an hour and that there's a lot you want to accomplish and not enough time!


Yeah I always need to be occupied and have goals I'm working towards. I end up going off the rails if I'm sat around twiddling my thumbs.


----------



## train2win

DLTBB said:


> Yeah I always need to be occupied and have goals I'm working towards. I end up going off the rails if I'm sat around twiddling my thumbs.


I'm the same, already got too much on my plate and struggle turning away new opportunities. But I've got to take time to reflect on what I've achieved or I feel unproductive. You should be proud of what you've accomplished in the last 12 months 👊🏻


----------



## UK2USA

DLTBB said:


> Did a 5 mile walk with my girlfriend and the dog around the reservoir. I tested the 360 camera on the video with my dog, looks pretty cool. Should look great up a mountain.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/2ZcMjIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/3YSjuHT


The matching sweaters are nice 😀


----------



## DLTBB

UK2USA said:


> The matching sweaters are nice 😀


He must've received about 20 compliments on the way around the reservoir. Proper popular.


----------



## UK2USA

DLTBB said:


> He must've received about 20 compliments on the way around the reservoir. Proper popular.


Time for his own Insta page bro 😀


----------



## DLTBB

UK2USA said:


> Time for his own Insta page bro 😀


He had one way before I was on the scene! My Mrs takes care of that though.


----------



## Oioi

DLTBB said:


> That's what mine was like when I was heavier but now it's only as I'm drifting off. It's like I forget to breathe for ages and then suddenly wake up gasping thinking WTF is going on. Going to stick to sleeping on my front/side from now on I reckon.


I'm sure it's that Vertical Diet guy that has all his athletes checked for this immediately when they work with him, if not him then that Mark Bell guy. They consider it vastly important to diagnose ASAP, for both recovery and obviously staying alive. 


DLTBB said:


> Probably similar with me man, I struggle to switch off mentally.


This is me to a T. No matter what I do in a day exercise wise the second I lay my head my brain then decides its time to plan every aspect of my life, endlessly, on a ****ing loop.


----------



## DLTBB

*26th September

Cardio:*

15 minutes cross-trainer 170BPM
*Pull:*

Neutral pull-up 3 x failure (+65lbs DB) 22, 20, 19
Chest supported row 3 x 6
Meadows row 3 x 6
Single arm preacher 3 x 10-12
EZ bar curl 3 x 10-12
Biceps and forearms felt like they were going to explode right away from high rep pull-ups. 

Was a little bit tired due to broken sleep and taking a while to drift off but did what I could. 

Diet and appetite still feeling on point and UC symptoms have been fairly steady for weeks now. It’s a welcome bit of relief, let me tell you.


----------



## DLTBB

*27th September

Cardio:*

N/A
*Legs:*

SSB Squat 3 x 6
Single leg curl 3 x 10
Single leg extension 3 x 10
Standing calf raise 5 x 10-15
Pathetic session. Felt drained throughout the day and was ready to take the day off but my mate convinced me to go. Total waste of time, didn’t manage a single productive set. Basically went through the motions in 35-40 minutes and called it a day. 

Definitely taking tomorrow off. If you see me make a log entry about a workout tomorrow, I give you permission to report me and for the moderators to give me a one week ban. 

Birthday is on Thursday, I’ve booked Thursday and Friday off work so I’ll get back in the gym early Thursday afternoon after a good rest. 

Bath, wholesome food and an early night (if I don’t wake up gasping for air) tonight.


----------



## DLTBB

I got a call with a new date for my colonoscopy. 10th of October. They've booked me in to a private clinic rather than doing it at the local hospital so they are able to get through their backlog faster. Sounds positive and will likely have better facilities/more attentive staff. Good news!


----------



## Pancake'

What is your take on the frequency of ab training? would you say, that you can still train them if you’re still sore? (Doms) was good catching up with this, have a good one tomorrow!


----------



## DLTBB

Pancake' said:


> What is your take on the frequency of ab training? would you say, that you can still train them if you’re still sore? (Doms) was good catching up with this, have a good one tomorrow!


2-3 times a week is enough IMO. We did them two days in a row this week and my mate's core was so sore, he wasn't able to do squats. Was counterproductive. I made the best gains with them doing them every other session which worked out to be 3 times a week. And it wasn't mad volume either, usually just 6 sets or so. A leg raise and a crunch variant. If weighted, in the 8-12 rep range. If BW, to failure.


----------



## DLTBB

31st birthday today fellas. Got the day off work. Did an early workout at the gym, went off plan and trained arms as a treat to myself. Going to visit family and then booked in for a meal with my Mrs later on at one of my favourite spots to eat. Feeling good. ☺



http://imgur.com/a/ozcxZXd


----------



## train2win

DLTBB said:


> 31st birthday today fellas. Got the day off work. Did an early workout at the gym, went off plan and trained arms as a treat to myself. Going to visit family and then booked in for a meal with my Mrs later on at one of my favourite spots to eat. Feeling good. ☺
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/ozcxZXd


Yaaas. Arms looking large mate. 

I've just started doing cardio every day, inspired by you. Up to 7.5 minutes per day. I've also dropped to a nice deficit to get lean again. Carrying fat makes me depressed.


----------



## DLTBB

train2win said:


> Yaaas. Arms looking large mate.
> 
> I've just started doing cardio every day, inspired by you. Up to 7.5 minutes per day. I've also dropped to a nice deficit to get lean again. Carrying fat makes me depressed.


Good man. I’ve dropped a bit of condition the last week or so because I’ve been eating like crap but hoping to tighten up again soon. What kind of cardio are you doing?


----------



## train2win

DLTBB said:


> Good man. I’ve dropped a bit of condition the last week or so because I’ve been eating like crap but hoping to tighten up again soon. What kind of cardio are you doing?


Mate if that's you with bad condition then the rest of us have no hope 🤣

Exercise bike, I think I'm going to get it up to around 30 mins a day. I'm on a 800 calorie per day deficit on a TRT dose of test, my body changes fast so I should see results soon.


----------



## DLTBB

train2win said:


> Mate if that's you with bad condition then the rest of us have no hope 🤣
> 
> Exercise bike, I think I'm going to get it up to around 30 mins a day. I'm on a 800 calorie per day deficit on a TRT dose of test, my body changes fast so I should see results soon.


Good, you should see your fitness improve quite quickly mate. Keep it up.


----------



## train2win

DLTBB said:


> Good, you should see your fitness improve quite quickly mate. Keep it up.


Funny that as I'm getting into cardio, Mike O'Tren is banging on about cardio not being essential. 

I think being fit is always a good idea, no matter how much muscle you're carrying.


----------



## Oioi

train2win said:


> Funny that as I'm getting into cardio, Mike O'Tren is banging on about cardio not being essential.
> 
> I think being fit is always a good idea, no matter how much muscle you're carrying.


Cardio is probably the single best thing we can do to offset negative health issues. Granted it can't fix everything but it sure as shit fills in a lot of gaps we create with our lifestyles


----------



## train2win

Oioi said:


> Cardio is probably the single best thing we can do to offset negative health issues. Granted it can't fix everything but it sure as shit fills in a lot of gaps we create with our lifestyles


Couldn't agree more 👊🏻

Mike O'Tren is full of shit.


----------



## DLTBB

I definitely feel much better since adding regular cardio. Mentally and physically. Wouldn’t stop now even if a study confirmed it to be useless.


----------



## DLTBB

*30th September

Cardio:*

N/A
*Push:*

Pec-deck pyramid up to 3 sets 6-8 reps
Plate loaded incline pyramid up to 3 sets 5-8 reps
Plate loaded lateral raise machine pyramid up to 3 sets 8-12 reps
Plate loaded seated press pyramid up to 3 sets 5-8 reps
Cross body triceps pushdown 3 x 10-12
Rope extension 3 x 10-12
Did a chest isolation exercise first because other equipment was busy, actually felt my pressing sets engaging way more afterwards. 

My birthday was really good. A mate of mine is a manager at The Ivy so he was able to get us in for drinks and had an awesome mixologist make us anything we wanted for a couple of hours. Didn’t charge us a penny either, I just slipped the fella at the bar a tip with a secret handshake afterwards. Went to Dishoom for a meal which is Bombay inspired food. I loved it but my Mrs can’t handle spice so she didn’t eat much. Service there is always spot on. 

The spice and oil did a number on my stomach, was a minute or so away from shitting my pants but managed to make an emergency pit stop and use a pub toilet this morning.


----------



## DLTBB

*1st October

Cardio:*

30 minutes cycle
*Pull:*

Wide grip pull-down machine pyramid up to 3 sets of 6-8
Iliac pull-down pyramid up to 3 sets of 6-8
Chest supported row pyramid up to 3 sets of 6-8
Cable upright row 4 x 12
Single cable preacher 3 x 10-12
Single cable curl 3 x 10-12
Feeling great today and still managing to hit some weight or rep PRs on working sets 6 weeks in to my cruise. 

Taking it easy for the rest of the day as I have to be up and ready to leave at 2:30AM to drive to the Lake District to start the walk up Helvellyn so we’re up towards the summit for sunrise. Will take the 360 camera so will hopefully catch some good videos. 



http://imgur.com/a/AIhDEgA


----------



## train2win

DLTBB said:


> *1st October
> 
> Cardio:*
> 
> 30 minutes cycle
> *Pull:*
> 
> Wide grip pull-down machine pyramid up to 3 sets of 6-8
> Iliac pull-down pyramid up to 3 sets of 6-8
> Chest supported row pyramid up to 3 sets of 6-8
> Cable upright row 4 x 12
> Single cable preacher 3 x 10-12
> Single cable curl 3 x 10-12
> Feeling great today and still managing to hit some weight or rep PRs on working sets 6 weeks in to my cruise.
> 
> Taking it easy for the rest of the day as I have to be up and ready to leave at 2:30AM to drive to the Lake District to start the walk up Helvellyn so we’re up towards the summit for sunrise. Will take the 360 camera so will hopefully catch some good videos.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/AIhDEgA


Looking good mate. Why do you use Imgur rather than uploading pics direct?


----------



## DLTBB

train2win said:


> Looking good mate. Why do you use Imgur rather than uploading pics direct?


I keep the log on 2 forums so I can just paste the IMGUR link rather than clicking to upload on both forums, makes life easier.


----------



## DLTBB

Epic hike today. Woke up at 2AM, left at 3AM, started the walk at 5AM and hit the summit of Helvellyn just after 7AM. Had to wear a head torch for the walk up as it was still pitch black outside. Couldn’t see a thing from the summit but as soon as we started to climb down the ridge the sky cleared and we had an amazing view of the sunrise. Really good walk with some nice scrambling. Burned 1,500+ calories. 



http://imgur.com/a/DMM7ie6




http://imgur.com/a/gBFIx9d




http://imgur.com/a/eFhy1VR




http://imgur.com/a/RSFH2kS


----------



## Alex12340

That 360 cam will definitely be worth it, can imsgine you’re going to get some great shots on these climbs


----------



## DLTBB

Alex12340 said:


> That 360 cam will definitely be worth it, can imsgine you’re going to get some great shots on these climbs


Got some crazy ones today, just need to plug the memory card into my laptop to get them off as they take up way too much space on my phone.


----------



## Oioi

DLTBB said:


> Got some crazy ones today, just need to plug the memory card into my laptop to get them off as they take up way too much space on my phone.


Maybe this camera supplier offers cloud storage? Gopro subscription comes with unlimited cloud storage which is useful af. Very easy to rack up a few hundred gb of video footage


----------



## DLTBB

Oioi said:


> Maybe this camera supplier offers cloud storage? Gopro subscription comes with unlimited cloud storage which is useful af. Very easy to rack up a few hundred gb of video footage


I need to look in to this because one 20 minute video was 20GB+ and my phone only has 64GB capacity. 😂


----------



## Oioi

DLTBB said:


> I need to look in to this because one 20 minute video was 20GB+ and my phone only has 64GB capacity. 😂


Another option is to film, edit, upload high quality / 4k to private/public YouTube effectively as an archive. 

But ye, massively memory intensive.


----------



## DLTBB

Mrs decided she wanted to take the dog out for a big walk as soon as I got back from my hike so went out almost immediately and covered another 6KM. Had 25,000 steps ticked off by 4PM. Most of which was uphill earlier today (177 floors climbed this morning apparently). Must’ve burned mega calories today. Trying to locate a pub for a humongous Sunday dinner as we speak.


----------



## Oioi

DLTBB said:


> Mrs decided she wanted to take the dog out for a big walk as soon as I got back from my hike so went out almost immediately and covered another 6KM. Had 25,000 steps ticked off by 4PM. Most of which was uphill earlier today (177 floors climbed this morning apparently). Must’ve burned mega calories today. Trying to locate a pub for a humongous Sunday dinner as we speak.


Time for a garmin watch and some calorie, ascent GPS data bro 😎


----------



## DLTBB

Oioi said:


> Time for a garmin watch and some calorie, ascent GPS data bro 😎


I could do with upgrading the Fitbit to be honest. My family are all trying to peer pressure me in to getting an Apple Watch. They’re all Apple freaks. I can see a Garmin being more handy for what I’m doing though.


----------



## Oioi

DLTBB said:


> I could do with upgrading the Fitbit to be honest. My family are all trying to peer pressure me in to getting an Apple Watch. They’re all Apple freaks. I can see a Garmin being more handy for what I’m doing though.


That mark Lewis fella has recently reviewed the new apple watch. 

I love my garmin, love my mac, couldn't pay me to use a apple watch for my activities. 

Check out Marks review, last 2 videos I think


----------



## DLTBB

Oioi said:


> That mark Lewis fella has recently reviewed the new apple watch.
> 
> I love my garmin, love my mac, couldn't pay me to use a apple watch for my activities.
> 
> Check out Marks review, last 2 videos I think


Will look now. Will actually value input from him.


----------



## Brian Multigym

DLTBB said:


> I need to look in to this because one 20 minute video was 20GB+ and my phone only has 64GB capacity. 😂


To be honest 20GB doesn't seem bad considering you were running the camera for 20 mins. A photo can be 5MB, so 20GB would be 4000 photos. Edited - Had a rethink, it is quite a lot 20GB but there will be software that will condense the file.


----------



## DLTBB

Quite surprised but the only pain I'm in today is a little bit of DOMS in my calves and some tenderness around the ankle joint. I thought I'd have been a write off for a few days, must be getting used to the longer walks and uphill sections. I'm due to train legs tonight but I'll only bother going ahead with it if I'm feeling 90%+ by that point. If not, I'll sub a push day in and have an extra day before hitting legs. But seems promising so far.


----------



## DLTBB

*3rd October

Cardio:*

N/A
*Push:*

Incline Hammer Strength 3 x 6-8 (up to 77.5KG each side)
Seated Hammer Strength 3 x 6-8 (up to 67.5KG each side)
Cable fly 3 x 10-12
Cable rear delt fly 3 x 10-12
Crossbody cable push-down and overhead cable extension superset 3 rounds to failure
Attempted to train legs but knees felt shaky and unstable from all the steps and load bearing yesterday. Would’ve been a waste of a session. 

*F*cked up story of the day:*

Received this message earlier from a random on Instagram. 



http://imgur.com/a/5SbSWgn


Somebody has made a profile using my pictures and talking to this girl for months. The profile spans back YEARS. They even tag their ‘friends’ in posts which have more fake pictures of me with my friends. They have Snapchat with a score of 28,000! The only reason she found me is because she got suspicious and had her friend reverse image search some of my pics and one linked to the article about my arrest. The girl is crushed because she really liked the guy, absolutely wild. 

Working on extracting some of the 360 footage. Preview below. 



http://imgur.com/a/Px98iER


----------



## gymaddict1986

You clearly have a fan bro , someone wants to be you , let's hope he is not the Jeffrey dahmer type.
tonight I am a man of action

some great views taken on your camera by the way Lovely sights .


----------



## train2win

DLTBB said:


> *3rd October
> 
> Cardio:*
> 
> N/A
> *Push:*
> 
> Incline Hammer Strength 3 x 6-8 (up to 77.5KG each side)
> Seated Hammer Strength 3 x 6-8 (up to 67.5KG each side)
> Cable fly 3 x 10-12
> Cable rear delt fly 3 x 10-12
> Crossbody cable push-down and overhead cable extension superset 3 rounds to failure
> Attempted to train legs but knees felt shaky and unstable from all the steps and load bearing yesterday. Would’ve been a waste of a session.
> 
> *F*cked up story of the day:*
> 
> Received this message earlier from a random on Instagram.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/5SbSWgn
> 
> 
> Somebody has made a profile using my pictures and talking to this girl for months. The profile spans back YEARS. They even tag their ‘friends’ in posts which have more fake pictures of me with my friends. They have Snapchat with a score of 28,000! The only reason she found me is because she got suspicious and had her friend reverse image search some of my pics and one linked to the article about my arrest. The girl is crushed because she really liked the guy, absolutely wild.
> 
> Working on extracting some of the 360 footage. Preview below.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/Px98iER


I used to have an open profile on Facebook when I was younger with suggestive pics and I had like 5,000 friends and tens of thousands of followers. I even had gay celebs sliding into my DMs. In some ways I miss the attention, but then again, shit like that can happen with your pics and they end up hurting other people. And most of the people following are gay guys (no hate - one of my best mates is gay) or desperate women. 

Another muscle model mate of mine ended up getting into softcore porn photoshoots even, something I was never tempted with.


----------



## DLTBB

train2win said:


> even had gay celebs sliding into my DMs


Wasn’t Andi Peters by any chance was it? He used to slide into my DMs occasionally.


----------



## train2win

DLTBB said:


> Wasn’t Andi Peters by any chance was it? He used to slide into my DMs occasionally.


Nah, it was two gay radio DJs. One of them ended up becoming a mate for a while, the other one got bored and moved on.


----------



## UK2USA

DLTBB said:


> *3rd October
> 
> Cardio:*
> 
> N/A
> *Push:*
> 
> Incline Hammer Strength 3 x 6-8 (up to 77.5KG each side)
> Seated Hammer Strength 3 x 6-8 (up to 67.5KG each side)
> Cable fly 3 x 10-12
> Cable rear delt fly 3 x 10-12
> Crossbody cable push-down and overhead cable extension superset 3 rounds to failure
> Attempted to train legs but knees felt shaky and unstable from all the steps and load bearing yesterday. Would’ve been a waste of a session.
> 
> *F*cked up story of the day:*
> 
> Received this message earlier from a random on Instagram.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/5SbSWgn
> 
> 
> Somebody has made a profile using my pictures and talking to this girl for months. The profile spans back YEARS. They even tag their ‘friends’ in posts which have more fake pictures of me with my friends. They have Snapchat with a score of 28,000! The only reason she found me is because she got suspicious and had her friend reverse image search some of my pics and one linked to the article about my arrest. The girl is crushed because she really liked the guy, absolutely wild.
> 
> Working on extracting some of the 360 footage. Preview below.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/Px98iER


That's some scary stuff, and proof that once you post a picture somewhere you have totally lost control over it.


----------



## DLTBB

*4th October

Cardio:*

15 minutes stationary bike 150BPM
*Pull:*

Single arm pull-down pyramid up to 3 sets of 6-8
Plate loaded low row pyramid up to 3 sets of 4-8
Bent over row pyramid up to 3 sets of 6-8
Cable upright row 3 x 10-12
Cable curl 3 x 10-12
DB hammer curl 3 x 10-12
Had painful pumps in my forearms which restricted me a little this session. Not sure why. Still a little tired from the hike but almost back to normal, should be able to resume with legs as normal tomorrow. Done some stretching today to loosen up. 

Still haven’t identified the catfish. I have the mobile number they used to contact the girl which links to a Vodafone voicemail. I’m trying to find a friend or a friend of a friend who works there so I can see who it’s registered to. Genuinely interested to see who could keep up such a charade for so long. They had pictures of me on their profile that I can’t even remember posting anywhere. 😂


----------



## Brian Multigym

DLTBB said:


> *4th October*
> 
> Still haven’t identified the catfish. I have the mobile number they used to contact the girl which links to a Vodafone voicemail. I’m trying to find a friend or a friend of a friend who works there so I can see who it’s registered to. Genuinely interested to see who could keep up such a charade for so long. They *had* pictures of me on their profile that I can’t even remember posting anywhere. 😂


I gather by the past tense the account and profile is now closed, or it should be!


----------



## Oioi

Marathon Season Sale | Garmin


Shop the Garmin Marathon Season Sale




www.garmin.com





Garmin got a sale on


----------



## DLTBB

Brian Multigym said:


> I gather by the past tense the account and profile is now closed, or it should be!


It hadn’t when I posted that but it seems to have been deleted or banned now!


----------



## TITO

DLTBB said:


> It hadn’t when I posted that but it seems to have been deleted or banned now!


This is crazy! It’s quite scary actually!
What amazes me is the time these people put into it all to create this phoney universe but for what? Sooner or later their victim will want to meet up etc 
Maybe they are just happier living someone else’s life rather than their own? Do feel so sorry for them but they are hurting others


----------



## DLTBB

TITO said:


> This is crazy! It’s quite scary actually!
> What amazes me is the time these people put into it all to create this phoney universe but for what? Sooner or later their victim will want to meet up etc
> Maybe they are just happier living someone else’s life rather than their own? Do feel so sorry for them but they are hurting others


It’s getting even deeper now. We’ve found another girl who’s been chatting to the guy for 7 years.


----------



## Oioi

DLTBB said:


> View attachment 219337
> 
> 
> It’s getting even deeper now. We’ve found another girl who’s been chatting to the guy for 7 years.


I watch that catfish show on the odd occasion, more fool anyone that chats for that length of time without any actual validation.


----------



## train2win

DLTBB said:


> View attachment 219337
> 
> 
> It’s getting even deeper now. We’ve found another girl who’s been chatting to the guy for 7 years.


I'm confused. This guy been using your pics for 7 years?


----------



## DLTBB

train2win said:


> I'm confused. This guy been using your pics for 7 years?


Yes.


----------



## train2win

DLTBB said:


> Yes.


Link us to his profile here and we will report him.


----------



## DLTBB

train2win said:


> Link us to his profile here and we will report him.


Already had a bunch of people do it and the profile has disappeared. Either banned or changed the name. Not entirely sure which.


----------



## train2win

DLTBB said:


> Already had a bunch of people do it and the profile has disappeared. Either banned or changed the name. Not entirely sure which.


I wonder how many random women out there are in love with a dude who looks like you 🤣


----------



## DLTBB

train2win said:


> I wonder how many random women out there are in love with a dude who looks like you 🤣


Legit. I must have hoes all over.


----------



## UK2USA

DLTBB said:


> Legit. I must have hoes all over.


I wonder if any of the women sent him naked pics or money? I'm sure they wouldn't tell you if they did?


----------



## DLTBB

UK2USA said:


> I wonder if any of the women sent him naked pics or money? I'm sure they wouldn't tell you if they did?


I asked about this, if they’d sent anything he could use to bribe them with and they both said no, never. The 7-year girl said she’s talked to him about a lot of deep and personal matters over the years though. She seems pretty cut up about it.


----------



## Alex12340

DLTBB said:


> Legit. I must have hoes all over.


Time to collect them he’s done all the work for you!


----------



## TITO

DLTBB said:


> View attachment 219337
> 
> 
> It’s getting even deeper now. We’ve found another girl who’s been chatting to the guy for 7 years.


You’ll be on a Netflix doc talking about this soon


----------



## train2win

DLTBB said:


> I asked about this, if they’d sent anything he could use to bribe them with and they both said no, never. The 7-year girl said she’s talked to him about a lot of deep and personal matters over the years though. She seems pretty cut up about it.


It's like a complete waste of time. I even saw a Catfish episode on MTV once where they met and because the bond was already so strong they got together anyway. 

You'll probably find it's a lesbian or something who's using your pics, if all those Catfish episodes I watched were anything to go by.


----------



## DLTBB

The catfish came forward with on anonymous explanation and apology. He messaged me on UG-B of all places. Basically said he started the Tinder account as a social experiment years ago and had a lot of shit going on IRL so would log into it as an escape. I asked how he’d been getting pictures from my personal IG profile and he’d set up 2 fake accounts which I’d allowed to follow me and was saving everything I posted. He said he’s deleted everything associated with it now and apologised to me. I’ve also asked him to apologise to the girls he’s lead on. Funny place, the internet.


----------



## DLTBB

5th October

Cardio:
15 minutes stationary bike 150BPM
Legs:
Barbell front squat pyramid up to 3 sets of 6-8
Pendulum squat pyramid up to 3 sets of 4-8
DB SLDL pyramid up to 3 sets of 6-8
Lying leg curl 3 x 10-12
Single leg extension 3 x 10-12
Standing calf raise 6 x 10-15
Decent day overall. Successful day at work, felt energetic, good workout and brought an end to the catfish saga (he’s probably reading this right now, hi mate). 

Anyway, me and my mate are proper addicted to the mountain walks at the minute. That’s what I’m like. Whenever I find something I enjoy doing, I get hooked on it. I have the day off on Friday as I’m travelling away for a weekend away with my Mrs in the afternoon and he works for himself, so we’re going to arrange another sunrise walk. It won’t be as high or as hectic as the last one because we’ll be on pretty limited time but we should be able to complete a decent 600-650M in the Peak District. Looking forward to it.


----------



## train2win

DLTBB said:


> The catfish came forward with on anonymous explanation and apology. He messaged me on UG-B of all places. Basically said he started the Tinder account as a social experiment years ago and had a lot of shit going on IRL so would log into it as an escape. I asked how he’d been getting pictures from my personal IG profile and he’d set up 2 fake accounts which I’d allowed to follow me and was saving everything I posted. He said he’s deleted everything associated with it now and apologised to me. I’ve also asked him to apologise to the girls he’s lead on. Funny place, the internet.


Good of them to apologise I guess, could have just deleted everything and stayed quiet. 

This is why I have my social media locked down tight. It's really easy to do stuff like this when people have no security on theirs.


----------



## DLTBB

train2win said:


> Good of them to apologise I guess, could have just deleted everything and stayed quiet.
> 
> This is why I have my social media locked down tight. It's really easy to do stuff like this when people have no security on theirs.


I can't be sure if he decided to apologise because he was actually sorry or if it's because he knows the Vodafone SIM he was using to contact girls is registered under his name and a friend was speaking to a Manager who he knows who works in the local Vodafone office and he was spooked about being outed. Either way, he's taken all of the associated accounts down now.


----------



## train2win

DLTBB said:


> I can't be sure if he decided to apologise because he was actually sorry or if it's because he knows the Vodafone SIM he was using to contact girls is registered under his name and a friend was speaking to a Manager who he knows who works in the local Vodafone office and he was spooked about being outed. Either way, he's taken all of the associated accounts down now.


Such a grey area isn't it. Until Catfishing becomes illegal (it's not technically identity theft unless they're actually using the person's details to make money and commit fraud etc.) then it'll carry on. 

Your catfish will probably stop using yours but find a new target to steal pics from. My money is on your catfish being a fat lesbian from Blackpool.


----------



## Oioi

DLTBB said:


> I can't be sure if he decided to apologise because he was actually sorry or if it's because he knows the Vodafone SIM he was using to contact girls is registered under his name and a friend was speaking to a Manager who he knows who works in the local Vodafone office and he was spooked about being outed. Either way, he's taken all of the associated accounts down now.


I'd edit anything about your mate tbh, can't imagine it's company policy to provide personal details to 3rd parties dude


----------



## train2win

Oioi said:


> I'd edit anything about your mate tbh, can't imagine it's company policy to provide personal details to 3rd parties dude


Good point 👆🏻 GDPR. Matey could get done and Vodafone UK could be slapped with a big fine.


----------



## DLTBB

train2win said:


> Good point 👆🏻 GDPR. Matey could get done and Vodafone UK could be slapped with a big fine.


@Oioi I didn't even actually talk to a Vodafone employee, I just had a friend who knew a Manager there and the lad must've got spooked on the off chance his details could be accessed.


----------



## train2win

DLTBB said:


> @Oioi I didn't even actually talk to a Vodafone employee, I just had a friend who knew a Manager there and the lad must've got spooked on the off chance his details could be accessed.


Gotcha. He was spooked but it wouldn't have resulted in him being found out.


----------



## DLTBB

*6th October

Cardio:*

30 minutes cycle
*Push:*

Flat plate loaded machine press pyramid up to 3 sets of 6-8
Anterior delt press pyramid up to 3 sets of 6-8
Close grip press pyramid up to 3 sets of 6-8
Cross body extension 3 x 10-12
Incline cable fly 3 x 10-12
Lateral DB raise 3 x 10-12
Heading to Yorkshire tomorrow afternoon so may need to take a couple of days off. Depends if there’s a gym nearby. Either way I might take it easy as I’ll be doing lots of walking. We’ll see.

Feeling stronger on pressing movements at the minute despite being on cruise. No niggles or pains at all.


----------



## Oioi

DLTBB said:


> 6th October
> 
> Cardio:
> 30 minutes cycle
> Push:
> Flat plate loaded machine press pyramid up to 3 sets of 6-8
> Anterior delt press pyramid up to 3 sets of 6-8
> Close grip press pyramid up to 3 sets of 6-8
> Cross body extension 3 x 10-12
> Incline cable fly 3 x 10-12
> Lateral DB raise 3 x 10-12
> Heading to Yorkshire tomorrow afternoon so may need to take a couple of days off. Depends if there’s a gym nearby. Either way I might take it easy as I’ll be doing lots of walking. We’ll see.
> 
> Feeling stronger on pressing movements at the minute despite being on cruise. No niggles or pains at all.


Where you heading roughly? Truly is God's own county imo


----------



## DLTBB

Oioi said:


> Where you heading roughly? Truly is God's own county imo


My Mrs has planned it so I’m just sort of going along with it. She’s mentioned Skipton? I don’t know the area at all, but she’s usually good at planning things. Do you know Skipton by any chance? I’m trying to pressure her into doing one of the Yorkshire peaks while we’re over there, but she’s having none of it.


----------



## Oioi

DLTBB said:


> My Mrs has planned it so I’m just sort of going along with it. She’s mentioned Skipton? I don’t know the area at all, but she’s usually good at planning things. Do you know Skipton by any chance? I’m trying to pressure her into doing one of the Yorkshire peaks while we’re over there, but she’s having none of it.


I know it very loosely, it's mainly a spot I stop off for a coffee whilst riding. 

The castle is kinda cool, not amazing but I quite liked it. Unfortunately no recommendations for good food although I'm sure there are places.


----------



## Connor776

DLTBB said:


> Hi UK-M.
> 
> I kept a couple of training logs here a few years ago and always found it to be a useful way to help keep myself accountable and to share/exchange ideas and knowledge with others.
> 
> The last few years have been a bit rocky for me, but I've been back to consistent training since the end of July 2021 and have regained a lot of the muscle I lost in my time away from training. I was completely off weight-training and cold turkey from any PEDs for almost a year due to a prison sentence. I made a more detailed post about the prison sentence and my life since being released here.
> 
> I'm 30 now, so I'm not the spring chicken I was when I originally started PEDs at 23. Back then, I used to use a plethora of drugs with no real regard for my health. I'm older and wiser now, so I'm going to try to keep things more sensible this time. I will be avoiding harsher compounds like Tren, Superdrol and Anadrol and keeping my dosages low to moderate for the compounds I do choose to use.
> 
> *Physique Goals*
> 
> The goal with the physique is simply to make small improvements while maintaining my fitness/health to the best of my ability. I've never fancied competing. A few people have said I'd have some potential in Men's Physique or Classic but I have no real interest in posing on stage in trunks as it stands. Never say never. But I mainly do this because I enjoy training and I like trying to optimise my routine, diet and supplement protocol to achieve the best results. I appreciate the 'classic' looking bodybuilders, Bob Paris, Francis Benfatto and so on, but I don't really have a ‘goal physique’. I just want to get better in general.
> 
> I prefer to maintain a leaner look, so any size I gain will be done slowly. I'll be in a very small surplus during cycle and trying to make lean gains. The scale won't move up as fast as a regular all out bulk but it'll prevent me from having to do any cutting/dieting/tidying up and allow for more consistent progress.
> 
> *Personal Goals*
> 
> I'm still in the process of rebuilding my life after the prison sentence. I've already made good progress. I'm back working again with a job at a good firm, I have a new partner, we're due to move in together in less than two weeks, I'm avoiding recreational drugs/alcohol and I'm doing a little bit of training/diet planning/preparation on the side as an extra source of income. My main goals in this department are to stay on the straight and narrow, maintain good relationships with friends/family/partner, work up the ladder in work and take on a few more coaching clients to occupy my downtime in the evening and help me put together some savings.
> 
> *Health Goals*
> 
> I'm on the brink of receiving a diagnosis for a health condition which me and my Doctor suspect is an inflammatory bowel disease called Ulcerative Colitis. It's essentially an autoimmune disease which causes a lot of inflammation in the bowel/digestive tract. For the most part it's been manageable but it can flare up occasionally which can result in me shitting blood upwards of 15 times a day. As you can imagine, it's not optimal for any kind of progress with exercise/weight gain, but I'm doing what I can. The hope is to be prescribed with medication which will counteract the inflammation or suppress the immune system which will bring the condition into 'remission' and rid me of the side effects. It's been a bit frightening in all fairness because I've always been in good health and this popped up relatively out of the blue. Apparently stress can be a factor in its onset and it originally popped up while I was in prison - could be a complete coincidence however. I'll document the journey back back to good health in here and outline any flareups I suffer/treatment I receive.
> 
> The goal is to get the side effects under control so I can feel 100% (or close) again - it can be quite draining. I'll be making a conscious effort throughout to do regular cardio, keep nutrition somewhat 'clean', minimise the amount of harmful things going into my body and adding supplements where necessary to improve health markers.
> 
> I am currently waiting to see a GI Specialist who will be able to arrange the necessary tests for me to get a proper diagnosis. Once I have that, I can be prescribed the medication needed to get the condition in to remission, which means I will finally be free of symptoms. I could be waiting upwards of 6 months before I see a Specialist due to backlogs in the NHS, it's very draining mentally as my symptoms are flaring up and I am stuck in limbo.
> 
> *Recent Pics*
> 
> Progress July 2021 - June 2022 (+31lbs)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/U6CIvOj
> 
> 
> I have some more recent pictures and videos on my Instagram page which is *@manc.fit*.
> 
> *Online Coaching*
> 
> If you like my content and would benefit from my guidance as a coach, check out the information here. I include all of the services outlined below for all online coaching clients. I can help with training, nutrition, PEDs, supplementation and improving health markers. Feel free to drop me a message on here or reply to this thread if you have any questions and I'll be happy to help.


What prison was you in mate ? …HMP little hey ? 😂


----------



## Connor776

DLTBB said:


> *Training Split*
> 
> Current split is a basic low-volume PPL A/B routine which I will post this below. I've done a more in-depth writeup on this if anybody is interested. Abs I am hitting directly 3-4 times a week and cardio is in 6-7 times a week. 30 minutes at ~140BPM treadmill incline walk. You will see some variation between this routine and the exercises I'm doing in sessions at the moment. The main reason being, I'm training between two gyms and my second gym is very busy in the evening meaning I have to substitute new exercises in. Exercise choice will be more consistent when I'm at one gym full time after moving house. I made a more detailed post about my split here.
> 
> I intended to run it as below but I skip the rest days quite often because I get bored and feel lazy if I miss a day. If I'm recovering in between sessions and missing the rest isn't hindering me, I don't mind.
> 
> 
> Day 1Push (A)Day 2Pull (A)Day 3Legs (A)Day 4RestDay 5Push (B)Day 6Pull (B)Day 7Legs (B)Day 8Rest
> 
> *Push (A)*
> Focus: Chest, Shoulders & Triceps
> 
> 
> *Exercise**Sets/Reps*Flat Barbell Bench Press3 x 6-10Seated DB Shoulder Press3 x 6-10Pec-deck Fly3 x 8-12Cable Triceps Pushdown (Rope)3 x 8-12Lateral DB Raise3 x 8-12
> 
> 
> Build up to working sets with warm-up sets at a lighter weight
> Warm up rotator cuffs before pressing
> *Pull (A)*
> Focus: Back & Biceps
> 
> 
> *Exercise**Sets/Reps*Lat Pull-Down3 x 6-10Bent Over Row3 x 6-10Seated Incline DB Curl3 x 8-12Pull-Up3 x 8-12EZ-Bar Curl3 x 8-12
> 
> 
> Build up to working sets with warm-up sets at a lighter weight
> Pre-exhaust your Lats with a few sets of cable pull-overs if you struggle with mind-muscle connection
> *Legs (A)*
> Focus: Quads, Hamstrings, Glutes & Calves
> 
> 
> *Exercise**Sets/Reps*Back Barbell Squat3 x 6-10Leg Press3 x 6-10Lying Hamstring Curl3 x 8-12Standing Calf Raise3 x 8-12Leg Extension3 x 8-12
> 
> 
> Build up to working sets with warm-up sets at a lighter weight
> Pre-exhaust your Glutes with a few sets of bridges if you struggle with mind-muscle connection or are very Quad-dominant with Squats
> *Push (B)*
> Focus: Chest, Shoulders & Triceps
> 
> 
> *Exercise**Sets/Reps*Close Grip Bench Press3 x 6-10Standing Barbell Press3 x 6-10Incline DB Fly3 x 8-12Overhead Triceps Extension3 x 8-12Lateral DB Raise3 x 8-12
> 
> 
> Build up to working sets with warm-up sets at a lighter weight
> Warm up rotator cuffs before pressing
> Grip on CGBP doesn’t have to be too narrow – can be around shoulder width
> *Pull (B)*
> Focus: Back & Biceps
> 
> 
> *Exercise**Sets/Reps*Pull-Up3 x 6-10Deadlift/Rack Pull3 x 6-10DB Hammer Curl3 x 8-12Lat Pull-Down (Neutral Grip)3 x 8-12Preacher Curl3 x 8-12
> 
> 
> Build up to working sets with warm-up sets at a lighter weight
> Pre-exhaust your Lats with a few sets of cable pull-overs if you struggle with mind-muscle connection
> *Legs (B)*
> Focus: Quads, Hamstrings, Glutes & Calves
> 
> 
> *Exercise**Sets/Reps*Lunge3 x 6-10Glute Ham Raise3 x 6-10Hack Squat3 x 8-12Seated Calf Raise3 x 8-12Abductor/Adductor3 x 8-12
> 
> 
> Build up to working sets with warm-up sets at a lighter weight
> *Nutrition*
> 
> Calories are at 3,200. Protein is at 175g. This is all I track. This should be a very slight surplus for me but my weight gain has stalled due to having a flareup with my illness. My body is probably not absorbing food/vitamins very well right now. I will adjust this if necessary. I'm currently using Huel Black Edition 1-2 times a day to increase calorie intake without upsetting my stomach too much. Seems a good addition so far.
> 
> Staple food/drinks are currently:
> 
> Whey (MyProtein)
> Huel Black Edition
> Greek Yoghurt
> Milk
> Chicken
> Oats
> Granola
> Rice
> Bread
> I do have the odd bit of junk, cookies, brownies, cakes, pizza etc. but I am trying to limit it at the moment as it can set symptoms off with my digestive system. I did try gluten-free recently and it did seem to subdue symptoms for a week or two but my GP said it'd make little impact realistically as the condition is immune/inflammation-related and I missed gluten so I've gone back to normal.
> 
> *Meds/Supplements*
> 
> 400mg Test E/week
> 50mg Anavar/day
> 10mg Cardarine/day
> Iron
> B12
> Probiotics
> These are the highest doses you'll see me using. Health is a priority now and I will try to get as much as I can out of smaller doses of more mild meds. Cycles will last a maximum of 8-10 weeks with cruises at ~150 T for equal time in between. Honestly don't think anything more than that is necessary for a regular non-competing weightlifting bro. I can still gain while cruising if I set my training/diet up properly and I'm consistent with it.
> 
> Cardarine is in for the endurance boost. I'll be training for a 10KM so hoping to get a small boost to my overall fitness in preparation for that.
> 
> B12/Iron are in there as many people with UC are deficient. I get my bloods back from my Doctor in a week so supplementation may change to counteract any deficiencies.
> 
> *6th April*
> 
> Best sleep I've had in a few weeks. Symptoms have been mild compared to previous week today. Had to take a stool sample to the Doctor's this morning. Appetite was decent. Had 1 Huel shake to bump up calories, Black Edition is digesting well for me. Taste isn't great but definitely doable.
> 
> Training was Pull which consisted of:
> 
> Lat pull-down machine 3 x 6-8
> Seated cable row 3 x 6-8
> Fat grip barbell curl 3 x 8-10
> Shrugs 3 x 10-15
> Cable curls 3 x 6-8
> Cardio was 30 minutes incline walk at 140BPM.
> 
> Abs was:
> 
> Crunch with legs raised 3 x 10-12
> Ab wheel roll-out 3 x 10
> Side crunch 3 x 10-12 per side
> Worked from home today. Fairly easy day. Going in to the office tomorrow which means an early rise and a longer day overall. 50/50 on training tomorrow but it will be legs if I do and might be at the other gym I use in Northwich rather than the one in Sale.
> 
> Getting the keys for my new house in 1.5 weeks so me and the Mrs are just doing final preparations so we're ready in advance.


Did you come out of littlehey prison ? 😂


----------



## DLTBB

Connor776 said:


> Did you come out of littlehey prison ? 😂


Never heard of it.


----------



## Connor776

DLTBB said:


> Never heard of it.


Haha I was only joking


----------



## MM84!

Connor776 said:


> Haha I was only joking


Shit joke


----------



## Connor776

MM84! said:


> Shit joke


You don’t get it mate you obviously don’t no what littlehey is otherwise you would of got it


----------



## MM84!

Connor776 said:


> You don’t get it mate you obviously don’t no what littlehey is otherwise you would of got it


Jail talk. To tough for me mate!


----------



## DLTBB

MM84! said:


> Jail talk. To tough for me mate!


Googled it and it’s a prison for sex offenders. The guy’s upset because he was running Test and Deca and looked natural, bless him.


----------



## MM84!

DLTBB said:


> Googled it and it’s a prison for sex offenders. The guy’s upset because he was running Test and Deca and looked natural, bless him.


Oh he’s a funny guy. I seen the pics……..😬


----------



## Connor776

MM84! said:


> Oh he’s a funny guy. I seen the pics……..😬


For F sake I was 19-20 years old in them pics that was a decent size for my age then


----------



## DLTBB

Connor776 said:


> For F sake I was 19-20 years old in them pics that was a decent size for my age then


What’s that supposed to mean? Literally nobody else uses Test and Deca at 19 so it’d be hard not to be bigger than most others if you’re the only person using gear.


----------



## gymaddict1986

DLTBB said:


> What’s that supposed to mean? Literally nobody else uses Test and Deca at 19


You be surprised . Unfortunately I have known plenty who use at that age . I don't condone it though , I don't feel it's necessary when test levels are through the roof usually at that age anyway . bit daft . I will admit though at that age i was quite tempted but had some much older wiser old school bodybuilders at the time pull me to the side and gave me the chat . I didn't go on till I was age 25-26 Glad I listened .


----------



## DLTBB

Woke up at 3AM for a hike. Only a baby one in comparison to some of the recent ones (Mam Tor). Must’ve been about 4:15-4:30 when we started to go up. The AllTrails route predicted it’d take us a couple of hours to reach the summit but we did it in just over an hour which meant we would’ve had to hang around for an hour up at the top to catch the sunrise. As soon as we got up there, it started blowing a gale so there was no chance we were waiting. Started heading down and was almost done by the time the sun came up. Still though, almost 3 hours cardio polished off before 8AM. I can’t complain.



http://imgur.com/a/WRPNtvm


----------



## Oioi

DLTBB said:


> Woke up at 3AM for a hike. Only a baby one in comparison to some of the recent ones (Mam Tor). Must’ve been about 4:15-4:30 when we started to go up. The AllTrails route predicted it’d take us a couple of hours to reach the summit but we did it in just over an hour which meant we would’ve had to hang around for an hour up at the top to catch the sunrise. As soon as we got up there, it started blowing a gale so there was no chance we were waiting. Started heading down and was almost done by the time the sun came up. Still though, almost 3 hours cardio polished off before 8AM. I can’t complain.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/WRPNtvm


Build yourself up for the 3 peaks challange imo. All 3 in a day, 36 miles I think it is. Easily doable for any remotely fit adult. 

Snowdon is an easy one to do, I tried cycling up but the terrain defeated me 3.5km (no feet down, no pauses) into the 4.5km. That was the point of this year's cardio, to be able to cycle the entire thing without stopping once. 

Good hobby you've found yourself, cheap and mentally rewarding. I've got one of those baby rucksacks and I plan to take my lad up a few in the summer.


----------



## DLTBB

Oioi said:


> Build yourself up for the 3 peaks challange imo. All 3 in a day, 36 miles I think it is. Easily doable for any remotely fit adult.
> 
> Snowdon is an easy one to do, I tried cycling up but the terrain defeated me 3.5km (no feet down, no pauses) into the 4.5km. That was the point of this year's cardio, to be able to cycle the entire thing without stopping once.
> 
> Good hobby you've found yourself, cheap and mentally rewarding. I've got one of those baby rucksacks and I plan to take my lad up a few in the summer.


I would like to do the 3 peaks challenge eventually. I’ll be bagging a couple of them separately this month. We plan on doing Scafell Pike on the 15th and Snowdon via Crib Goch on the 21st. Keeps me active and I enjoy taking/editing pictures and videos while I’m up there.


----------



## Oioi

DLTBB said:


> I would like to do the 3 peaks challenge eventually. I’ll be bagging a couple of them separately this month. We plan on doing Scafell Pike on the 15th and Snowdon via Crib Goch on the 21st. Keeps me active and I enjoy taking/editing pictures and videos while I’m up there.


If your not using a watch, tracking using strava on your phone is a nice way to keep a record of your hikes. Gives some good data like elevation climbed, average gradient, speed etc etc. Also keeps them all in one place to judge monthly / weekly miles etc. Also cool when you revisit walks to compare improvements etc. 

You can also set a privacy radius so people don't clock on where your house is.


----------



## DLTBB

Oioi said:


> If your not using a watch, tracking using strava on your phone is a nice way to keep a record of your hikes. Gives some good data like elevation climbed, average gradient, speed etc etc. Also keeps them all in one place to judge monthly / weekly miles etc. Also cool when you revisit walks to compare improvements etc.
> 
> You can also set a privacy radius so people don't clock on where your house is.


I’ll download Strava for next time and use that until I get myself a decent watch. Bored of my Fitbit now.


----------



## DLTBB

Also, funny development..


http://imgur.com/a/d47XblG


----------



## TankSlapp

DLTBB said:


> Woke up at 3AM for a hike. Only a baby one in comparison to some of the recent ones (Mam Tor). Must’ve been about 4:15-4:30 when we started to go up. The AllTrails route predicted it’d take us a couple of hours to reach the summit but we did it in just over an hour which meant we would’ve had to hang around for an hour up at the top to catch the sunrise. As soon as we got up there, it started blowing a gale so there was no chance we were waiting. Started heading down and was almost done by the time the sun came up. Still though, almost 3 hours cardio polished off before 8AM. I can’t complain.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/WRPNtvm


I love my morning walks. Out every morning at 5.30am, back home for breakfast an hour later after covering around 3 miles and 6,500 ish steps.

Great for mental well-being as well as calorie burn.


----------



## DLTBB

TankSlapp said:


> I love my morning walks. Out every morning at 5.30am, back home for breakfast an hour later after covering around 3 miles and 6,500 ish steps.
> 
> Great for mental well-being as well as calorie burn.


Sets you up for the day nicely doesn’t it? I doubt I could do it every day though, I need all the sleep I can get. Looks like I’ve covered 15,000 according to my phone and my mate’s watch put it at around 800 active calories. Just had a bagel with 9 slices of streaky bacon on for breakfast. Went down a treat.


----------



## TankSlapp

DLTBB said:


> Sets you up for the day nicely doesn’t it? I doubt I could do it every day though, I need all the sleep I can get. Looks like I’ve covered 15,000 according to my phone and my mate’s watch put it at around 800 active calories. Just had a bagel with 9 slices of streaky bacon on for breakfast. Went down a treat.


With a young, energetic German Shepherd in the house, I don't get much say in the matter 😅


----------



## DLTBB

TankSlapp said:


> With a young, energetic German Shepherd in the house, I don't get much say in the matter 😅


Mine’s a little Yorkie/Shih Tzu mix. Probably not quite as active but he can go a long way when he needs to. He had a little surprise for me when I got home today. He’d decided to jump up on the bed in our spare room and piss on the pillow.


----------



## DLTBB

*7th October

Cardio:*

3-hour hike (15,000 steps, 800 calories and topped out at 180BPM jogging up the steepest gradients)
*Pull:*

Wide grip pull-up 3 x failure
Kneeling cable row pyramid up to 3 x 6-8
Iliac pull-down (single arm) 4 x 10-12
Straight arm cable pull-down (single arm in cuff) 4 x 8-12
Cable preacher curl (single arm) 3 x 10-12
Barbell 21’s 2 sets 
Surprised I found the energy after the long walk but got it done and got some pretty productive sets out considering. The pump wasn’t as good as usual, must’ve been quite depleted because I hadn’t ate a great deal and had burned tons of calories before training, but I got it done and I’m sure I will more than make up for it with the calories over in Yorkshire this weekend. 

Pissing it down here at the moment, hopefully it clears up a little bit because we’ve got a few nice walks and trips planned.


----------



## PaulNe

Got a proposition for you... No not like that don't get excited. As you know I've strength trained for years. I need a new challenge and I fancy getting into bodybuilder shape. I've got the muscle on me which you'll see but wondered if you fancied a few month coaching me. Proper go for it. Roughly 17 and a half stone at about 15 bf. Get into single digits for once in my life. Currently full of flu or covid or some shit but once I get rid of this. I'll log it all onto this site


----------



## DLTBB

PaulNe said:


> Got a proposition for you... No not like that don't get excited. As you know I've strength trained for years. I need a new challenge and I fancy getting into bodybuilder shape. I've got the muscle on me which you'll see but wondered if you fancied a few month coaching me. Proper go for it. Roughly 17 and a half stone at about 15 bf. Get into single digits for once in my life. Currently full of flu or covid or some shit but once I get rid of this. I'll log it all onto this site


I appreciate the offer! A few months ago I’d have bitten your hand off to do it as a freebie as I know you’d stick to it well and it’d make for good before and afters and good word of mouth advertising. I’d have to charge for it now because I’m pretty stretched as it is, I’ve got 46 active clients so my emails are pinging nonstop and I’m doing it around my regular job.


----------



## PaulNe

@DLTBB I'll message you in the next few days and arrange something with you. ill ATM so can't be arsed going into detail about stuff but we'll sort something out


----------



## DLTBB

PaulNe said:


> @DLTBB I'll message you in the next few days and arrange something with you. ill ATM so can't be arsed going into detail about stuff but we'll sort something out


Good man. Ready when you are. Speedy recovery lad.


----------



## Brian Multigym

@DLTBB said - Woke up at 3AM for a hike. Only a baby one in comparison to some of the recent ones (Mam Tor).

Done Mam Tor myself, last year. Great 360° view at the top, see for miles. Worth the effort. You have completed the highest in that area now. 👍 Onwards and upwards now mate!


----------



## DLTBB

Brian Multigym said:


> @DLTBB said - Woke up at 3AM for a hike. Only a baby one in comparison to some of the recent ones (Mam Tor).
> 
> Done Mam Tor myself, last year. Great 360° view at the top, see for miles. Worth the effort. You have completed the highest in that area now. 👍 Onwards and upwards now mate!


Nice views but we were too early to catch them sadly. Looked like it would’ve been a gorgeous sunrise too. Ah well! I prefer the walks with scrambling sections rather than pure hill walking. 

Onwards and upwards indeed. Will be doing the highest in England and then the highest in Wales in the space of 6 days towards the end of the month and hoping to get Ben Nevis booked in shortly after.


----------



## train2win

PaulNe said:


> Got a proposition for you... No not like that don't get excited. As you know I've strength trained for years. I need a new challenge and I fancy getting into bodybuilder shape. *I've got the muscle on me which you'll see* but wondered if you fancied a few month coaching me. Proper go for it. Roughly 17 and a half stone at about 15 bf. Get into single digits for once in my life. Currently full of flu or covid or some shit but once I get rid of this. I'll log it all onto this site


Hey @PaulNe I mean this in the most non-gay way possible, but you've got to share the pics with us as well. 

😘


----------



## Brian Multigym

DLTBB said:


> Onwards and upwards indeed. Will be doing the highest in England and then the highest in Wales in the space of 6 days towards the end of the month and hoping to get Ben Nevis booked in shortly after.


Sounds good!


----------



## DLTBB

train2win said:


> Hey @PaulNe I mean this in the most non-gay way possible, but you've got to share the pics with us as well.
> 
> 😘


I’ll be uploading his progress pics to an OnlyFans account which you’re welcome to subscribe to.


----------



## Alex12340

DLTBB said:


> I’ll be uploading his progress pics to an OnlyFans account which you’re welcome to subscribe to.


If these pics dont include one of him shoulder pressing you in gimp suits i wont be subscribing, here for interesting content.


----------



## train2win

DLTBB said:


> I’ll be uploading his progress pics to an OnlyFans account which you’re welcome to subscribe to.


I hope you plan on cutting him in on the profits!


----------



## DLTBB

Went on a long walk today. Covered over 10 miles and just shy of 30,000 steps. Really nice round here! Was playing with the new camera on a mode called TimeShift which makes some interesting footage (below). Going to have my last real meal now and then I’m not allowed to eat all day tomorrow because I’m getting the camera up my ass on Monday morning. 


http://imgur.com/a/AaIa2Fl




http://imgur.com/a/djdd4ab


----------



## MM84!

DLTBB said:


> Went on a long walk today. Covered over 10 miles and just shy of 30,000 steps. Really nice round here! Was playing with the new camera on a mode called TimeShift which makes some interesting footage (below). Going to have my last real meal now and then I’m not allowed to eat all day tomorrow because I’m getting the camera up my ass on Monday morning.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/AaIa2Fl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/djdd4ab


Great footage.
Hope you enjoy the lovely laxatives mate😂
The burn is real 🤢😂


----------



## DLTBB

MM84! said:


> Great footage.
> Hope you enjoy the lovely laxatives mate😂
> The burn is real 🤢😂


I feel like I’m on ‘em 24/7 anyway so god knows what it’s going to feel like with actual laxatives.


----------



## Alex12340

MM84! said:


> Great footage.
> Hope you enjoy the lovely laxatives mate😂
> The burn is real 🤢😂


This. Stock up on some baby wipes. 
And i would definitely get sedation if i were you i dont think i would have made it through a colonoscopy without.


----------



## MM84!

DLTBB said:


> I feel like I’m on ‘em 24/7 anyway so god knows what it’s going to feel like with actual laxatives.


Yeah different feeling all together. Doesn’t feel natural so body try’s to stop it coming out. Very warm lol.

Like above get the sedation 100%. It’s easy Money and nothing to worry/panic about. Once it’s over you will be like “was that it”.


----------



## DLTBB

Alex12340 said:


> This. Stock up on some baby wipes.
> And i would definitely get sedation if i were you i dont think i would have made it through a colonoscopy without.


Yeah I’m getting some Fentanyl and gas and air! My Mrs got it done a few weeks ago and was sound. I should be alright. Hopefully.


----------



## Alex12340

DLTBB said:


> Yeah I’m getting some Fentanyl and gas and air! My Mrs got it done a few weeks ago and was sound. I should be alright. Hopefully.


I remember being told i will feel the sedation soon, my reply was “yeah its here” straight after and i conked out as far as im aware. 

Dont even think i used the gas and air  Dont remember much of the thing other than a biopsy it was a smooth process.


----------



## DLTBB

Alex12340 said:


> I remember being told i will feel the sedation soon, my reply was “yeah its here” straight after and i conked out as far as im aware.
> 
> Dont even think i used the gas and air  Dont remember much of the thing other than a biopsy it was a smooth process.


Hopefully I’ll be sound. I’m supposed to be working Monday afternoon (procedure is at 8:30AM) do you think I’ll be alright? I think tomorrow will be worse, not being able to eat etc.


----------



## MM84!

DLTBB said:


> Hopefully I’ll be sound. I’m supposed to be working Monday afternoon (procedure is at 8:30AM) do you think I’ll be alright? I think tomorrow will be worse, not being able to eat etc.


As soon as I got out the procedure room I was back to 100% straight away. I drove home after it. Hardly remember the colonoscopy. Zero ill effects afterwards.


----------



## Alex12340

DLTBB said:


> Hopefully I’ll be sound. I’m supposed to be working Monday afternoon (procedure is at 8:30AM) do you think I’ll be alright? I think tomorrow will be worse, not being able to eat etc.


I honestly felt like i couldve trained and went about my day as normal, Maybe dont overdo it with the food afterwards and have a toilet nearby if the gas causes any discomfort but sedation wise should be good.

Wouldnt be stressing whatsoever.


----------



## Brian Multigym

DLTBB said:


> Went on a long walk today. Covered over 10 miles and just shy of 30,000 steps. Really nice round here! Was playing with the new camera on a mode called TimeShift which makes some interesting footage (below). Going to have my last real meal now and then I’m not allowed to eat all day tomorrow because I’m getting the camera up my ass on Monday morning.


Hope it goes well for you, reading the other posts, it looks like it will.


----------



## DLTBB

Another decent walk today of about 16,000 steps. Keep in mind I haven’t been able to eat, so it’s good going. Felt a little light headed but overall not too bad. Went to a place called Malham Cove, apparently they filmed some of the 7th Harry Potter movie there. I can’t remember the scene, not gonna lie. Just had my first dose of bowel prep so will probably be pissing out of my arse all night. Should be fun. 



http://imgur.com/a/t77HzTd


----------



## DLTBB

All done. Wasn’t bad at all really. Had to go to the bathroom a few times in the night etc. but that’s pretty normal for me anyway. No signs of cancer which was a little worry in the back of my mind. They’ve taken 6 biopsies from different areas. Said they could see ulcers etc. They’re putting me on mesalazine suppositories to begin with. I reckon that’s all I’ll need to be fair. It ain’t too severe right now. And I’ve told them never to put me on Prednisolone again which they’ve noted.


----------



## MM84!

DLTBB said:


> All done. Wasn’t bad at all really. Had to go to the bathroom a few times in the night etc. but that’s pretty normal for me anyway. No signs of cancer which was a little worry in the back of my mind. They’ve taken 6 biopsies from different areas. Said they could see ulcers etc. They’re putting me on mesalazine suppositories to begin with. I reckon that’s all I’ll need to be fair. It ain’t too severe right now. And I’ve told them never to put me on Prednisolone again which they’ve noted.


I know you didn’t get on with pred. You also get the liquid suppository pred. No side effects at all and work quick. 

Obviously only needed if you have a big flare but just bear it in mind. 

Also on the Pentasa suppository…..make sure you get it far enough up or else it’s uncomfortable as fcuk and feels like it’s constantly wanting to come out. Little tip there 👍


----------



## DLTBB

MM84! said:


> I know you didn’t get on with pred. You also get the liquid suppository pred. No side effects at all and work quick.
> 
> Obviously only needed if you have a big flare but just bear it in mind.
> 
> Also on the Pentasa suppository…..make sure you get it far enough up or else it’s uncomfortable as fcuk and feels like it’s constantly wanting to come out. Little tip there 👍


Can imagine the first couple of times being a bit of an ordeal but I'll get used to it I suppose.


----------



## Alex12340

DLTBB said:


> Can imagine the first couple of times being a bit of an ordeal but I'll get used to it I suppose.


Better off using a suppository than sh*tting 10-20 times a day. Lesser evils kind of thing


----------



## DLTBB

Alex12340 said:


> Better off using a suppository than sh*tting 10-20 times a day. Lesser evils kind of thing


True. That bowel prep just made it feel like I was shitting coffee. Mental.


----------



## DLTBB

*10th October

Cardio:*

30 minute cycle
*Legs:*

Hack squat pyramid up to 3 sets of 6-8
Plate-loaded front squat pyramid up to 3 sets of 6-8
Leg extension 2 x 6-8 and 1 set of 6 reps of heavy assisted negatives
Leg curl 2 x 6-8 and 1 set of 6 reps of heavy assisted negatives
Standing calf raise 20, 15, 12, 10, 8 and 6 (pyramid)
Trained with a friend and had a gnarly session. Really pushed each other and our final working sets of 6-8 were balls to the wall. 

Didn’t feel any ill effects post-colonoscopy. Don’t even really think I felt the Fentanyl or any of the sedation I was given to be honest. But at least I know I’ve not got cancer now, so I can rest easy.


----------



## train2win

DLTBB said:


> *10th October
> 
> Cardio:*
> 
> 30 minute cycle
> *Legs:*
> 
> Hack squat pyramid up to 3 sets of 6-8
> Plate-loaded front squat pyramid up to 3 sets of 6-8
> Leg extension 2 x 6-8 and 1 set of 6 reps of heavy assisted negatives
> Leg curl 2 x 6-8 and 1 set of 6 reps of heavy assisted negatives
> Standing calf raise 20, 15, 12, 10, 8 and 6 (pyramid)
> Trained with a friend and had a gnarly session. Really pushed each other and our final working sets of 6-8 were balls to the wall.
> 
> Didn’t feel any ill effects post-colonoscopy. Don’t even really think I felt the Fentanyl or any of the sedation I was given to be honest. But at least I know I’ve not got cancer now, so I can rest easy.


Massive weight off your shoulders lad. Time to plan your first comp 💪🏻


----------



## TankSlapp

What does your diet look like mate?

I know it can be a boring subject, but you don't seem to mention it much.

I recall your older logs included a lot of food detail, but not so much now


----------



## DLTBB

TankSlapp said:


> What does your diet look like mate?
> 
> I know it can be a boring subject, but you don't seem to mention it much.
> 
> I recall your older logs included a lot of food detail, but not so much now


All I am for is calories (3,200) and protein (175g). I’m completely flexible with my carb and fat intake as long as I hit my calorie/protein goals. I can usually tick off the protein goal with 2 solid meals, 2 shakes and a yogurt. The rest of the food is whatever I fancy, be it ‘clean’ foods, cookies, sweets etc. If I’m cutting/on lower calories, I’ll up the ratio of clean foods to help me satiety wise but I can afford to be flexible when I’m not in a deficit.


----------



## TankSlapp

DLTBB said:


> All I am for is calories (3,200) and protein (175g). I’m completely flexible with my carb and fat intake as long as I hit my calorie/protein goals. I can usually tick off the protein goal with 2 solid meals, 2 shakes and a yogurt. The rest of the food is whatever I fancy, be it ‘clean’ foods, cookies, sweets etc. If I’m cutting/on lower calories, I’ll up the ratio of clean foods to help me satiety wise but I can afford to be flexible when I’m not in a deficit.


I think I'm going to change up my protein timing to something similar.

I've always planned every meal around a protein source, but this usually means I end up eating more than I'd like. I eat 6 times a day, and 5 of those have a direct source of protein.

I'll pull it from another 2 and just have 3 meals with protein a day whilst trying to gain.

Hopefully it'll keep it closer to 180g rather than the 250g+ as it usually ends up.


----------



## DLTBB

TankSlapp said:


> I think I'm going to change up my protein timing to something similar.
> 
> I've always planned every meal around a protein source, but this usually means I end up eating more than I'd like. I eat 6 times a day, and 5 of those have a direct source of protein.
> 
> I'll pull it from another 2 and just have 3 meals with protein a day whilst trying to gain.
> 
> Hopefully it'll keep it closer to 180g rather than the 250g+ as it usually ends up.


Should make life easier for you without having too much of an impact on results. I’m far from optimal with my diet but I’ve found a good balance of it being enjoyable, not requiring too much preparation and still providing decent results.


----------



## DLTBB

*11th October

Cardio:*

N/A - Time constraints!
*Push:*

Plate-loaded incline press pyramid up to 3 sets of 6-8 (also played with some sets of 1-3)
Seated barbell press pyramid up to 3 sets of 6-8
Dip pyramid up to 3 sets of 6-8 (+150lbs top sets today)
Pec deck 3 x 10-12
Reverse peck deck 3 x 10-12
Single arm pushdown 3 x 10-12
Another good session in the bag with my mate. At a similar level strength wise, I edge him on some lifts and him me on others so it’s a good push for one another. 

Finally got my prescription through for my UC meds so I’m going to pick them up from the chemist shortly. Not overly thrilled to be sticking medication up my butt, but if it helps bring me back to normality, I’ll do it. 

Diet was a bit haywire today as I was in the office for the first time in ages and they decided to buy us dinner and provide tons of snacks all day. Gone slightly over my calorie goal but will reduce intake tomorrow to bring my average for the week back to where it should be. 

Got a little bit of an injury at the moment in my foot. I think it’s from excessive walking over the weekend with no arch support in my shoes. It’s a dull ache on the lower outer side of my foot. Going to rest it and have bought some insoles for my shoes in preparation for Saturday’s hike.


----------



## DLTBB

*12th October

Cardio:*

15 minutes stationary bike 150BPM
*Pull:*

Pull-up 3 x 15 - Hit these with super strict form with a 2-second hold and squeeze at the top of each rep, training with a calisthenics lover so had to hold my own
Iliac pull pyramid up to 3 sets of 6-8
T-bar row pyramid up to 3 sets of 6-8
Single straight arm pull-down 3 x 8-12 
Preacher curl 3 x 8-12
Straight barbell curl 10 x 10 (passing the bar from one to the other immediately, they suggested it, I went along with it for fun, I know it’s not OPTIMAL)
Been training with my mate who’s super into calisthenics this week so some of the sessions have had things we’ve done for fun. Still had some solid workouts but went slightly off topic during most of them. Still got some good top sets on most compounds though. 

Plugged my first suppository last night, surprisingly not too bad. 

Somebody died yesterday on the mountain I’m due to walk up on Saturday. Apparently got separated from his friends. I’m cool with it and I know I’ll be absolutely fine but my Mrs is worrying now. We’re gonna take a rope in case visibility becomes terrible.


----------



## DLTBB

*13th October

Cardio:*

N/A
*Legs:*

Leg extension pyramid up to 3 sets of 6-8 and 1 set of 6 x 3 second negatives
Plate loaded hack squat pyramid up to 3 sets of 6-8 (tried to bail out at 3 reps on final set when I got stuck in the hole but spotter gave a little touch)
Single pin leg press pyramid up to 3 sets of 6-8
Lying leg curl 3 x 8-10 and 1 set of 6 x 3 second negatives
Standing calf raise 3 x 10
Seated calf raise 3 x 10

Will have tomorrow off as a rest day so I’m as fresh I can be for Saturday. Hopefully I don’t get DOMS which carries over, need my legs to be fully mobile and operational ideally. 
Had a solid week of training this week. Some really good sets and tried a few things I wouldn’t usually do because I’ve been training with somebody else. Good to get a bit of exposure training with others to keep things fresh sometimes IMO. 


http://imgur.com/a/rJ1sU47


----------



## Alex12340

DLTBB said:


> *13th October
> 
> Cardio:*
> 
> N/A
> *Legs:*
> 
> Leg extension pyramid up to 3 sets of 6-8 and 1 set of 6 x 3 second negatives
> Plate loaded hack squat pyramid up to 3 sets of 6-8 (tried to bail out at 3 reps on final set when I got stuck in the hole but spotter gave a little touch)
> Single pin leg press pyramid up to 3 sets of 6-8
> Lying leg curl 3 x 8-10 and 1 set of 6 x 3 second negatives
> Standing calf raise 3 x 10
> Seated calf raise 3 x 10
> 
> Will have tomorrow off as a rest day so I’m as fresh I can be for Saturday. Hopefully I don’t get DOMS which carries over, need my legs to be fully mobile and operational ideally.
> Had a solid week of training this week. Some really good sets and tried a few things I wouldn’t usually do because I’ve been training with somebody else. Good to get a bit of exposure training with others to keep things fresh sometimes IMO.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/rJ1sU47


You mind if we swap legs?


----------



## DLTBB

Alex12340 said:


> You mind if we swap legs?


Yeah it’d make me normal height. 😎


----------



## DLTBB

Having a rest today. Annoyingly got a bit of DOMS from yesterday's leg session. I've done a bit of stretching and worked on it with the massage gun. Hoping it clears up a little by the time I start my hike. The pain I had in my foot from last weekend is nearly gone. I've got some new insoles for my boots so hoping I can complete this without any major pain or discomfort. I've got my alarm set for 1AM. Going to try to get to bed, or at least settled, for 7PM. Really hope I can get some sleep as I did Helvellyn on 1 hour of sleep and it's quite frankly dangerous. The walk should take about 5 hours, hoping to be back down for 9:30-10AM. Taking the camera and mount so I should get some decent footage if visibility allows. 

Got my gear all folded up and laid out on the bed and my food packed, I'm a proper geek.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand

DLTBB said:


> Having a rest today. Annoyingly got a bit of DOMS from yesterday's leg session. I've done a bit of stretching and worked on it with the massage gun. Hoping it clears up a little by the time I start my hike. The pain I had in my foot from last weekend is nearly gone. I've got some new insoles for my boots so hoping I can complete this without any major pain or discomfort. I've got my alarm set for 1AM. Going to try to get to bed, or at least settled, for 7PM. Really hope I can get some sleep as I did Helvellyn on 1 hour of sleep and it's quite frankly dangerous. The walk should take about 5 hours, hoping to be back down for 9:30-10AM. Taking the camera and mount so I should get some decent footage if visibility allows.
> 
> Got my gear all folded up and laid out on the bed and my food packed, I'm a proper geek.


What boots you have there @DLTBB


----------



## DLTBB

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> What boots you have there @DLTBB


I bought some cheap ones (Peter Storm) before I knew if I enjoyed it, that way I wouldn’t be at too much of a loss if I didn’t go again. Now I’m getting in to it, I’m going to put a pair of decent ones on my Christmas list. My mate rates Salomons but I don’t know much about ‘em TBH. I need to do some Googling.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand

DLTBB said:


> I bought some cheap ones (Peter Storm) before I knew if I enjoyed it, that way I wouldn’t be at too much of a loss if I didn’t go again. Now I’m getting in to it, I’m going to put a pair of decent ones on my Christmas list. My mate rates Salomons but I don’t know much about ‘em TBH. I need to do some Googling.


I had the Salomons 4d GTX for work but I first wore mine on a walk up scafell and hellvellyn.
I’ll tell you this, don’t buy them before a big walk.
Mine took about 4/5 months to break in, until I did they were fvcking horrible.


----------



## PaulNe

Out of curiosity how long does it roughly take to walk scafell. Top to bottom? Fancy doing it myself


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand

PaulNe said:


> Out of curiosity how long does it roughly take to walk scafell. Top to bottom? Fancy doing it myself


Scafell is a very underwhelming walk. 
I’d personally recommend others which are far more rewarding view wise (provided you pick the right day of course)
Took us around 5 hours but that was due to bringing someone old and not too good on their feet but determined to go either way.
3.5 -4 hours would probably be more realistic.
We walked up from wasdale which is a very standard tourist route.


----------



## DLTBB

PaulNe said:


> Out of curiosity how long does it roughly take to walk scafell. Top to bottom? Fancy doing it myself


There's loads of different routes but like J said, Wasdale is the most common. We're mainly doing this one to tick it off the list seeing as it's England's highest. There are more interesting ones where you'll have to do a bit of scrambling up rocks etc. Tryfan was good for this. Hoping we catch a decent sunrise but I can see it being foggy/grey.


----------



## MrDB90

DLTBB said:


> I bought some cheap ones (Peter Storm) before I knew if I enjoyed it, that way I wouldn’t be at too much of a loss if I didn’t go again. Now I’m getting in to it, I’m going to put a pair of decent ones on my Christmas list. My mate rates Salomons but I don’t know much about ‘em TBH. I need to do some Googling.


Salomon are a great brand for boots. I can’t remember the exact name of the pair I have, 4d something. I paid £180 8 years ago, still going strong. Very comfy, great ankle support and superb grip.

I bought a pair of North Face activist futurelight two years ago. Comfy, very light, but they didn’t last 500 miles before the soles were completely worn.

For an inexpensive brand, Regatta do some excellent stuff. I have a pair of their samaris pro boot, they’re great.


----------



## DLTBB

Had to abandon ship fellas. Got about 700M up (of around ~920M to the top) and the weather got ridiculous. It was raining most of the way up but it got HEAVY and very windy. We could barely see in front of us and all of our waterproofs had soaked through. It was too wet and windy to attempt to stop and add/remove layers. We made the decision to head back down and cut it short. Kind of annoying but it would have been dangerous to continue. The walk itself wasn’t my kind of walk, just thousands of stairs up and up and up, too monotonous for me. I prefer a scramble. We blew a tyre 5 mins in to the drive home and had to call somebody out for an emergency repair. Lovely day.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand

DLTBB said:


> Had to abandon ship fellas. Got about 700M up (of around ~920M to the top) and the weather got ridiculous. It was raining most of the way up but it got HEAVY and very windy. We could barely see in front of us and all of our waterproofs had soaked through. It was too wet and windy to attempt to stop and add/remove layers. We made the decision to head back down and cut it short. Kind of annoying but it would have been dangerous to continue. The walk itself wasn’t my kind of walk, just thousands of stairs up and up and up, too monotonous for me. I prefer a scramble. We blew a tyre 5 mins in to the drive home and had to call somebody out for an emergency repair. Lovely day.


Sorry to hear it.
Pretty shitty isn’t it mate, we were lucky when we went.
Because it took so long for us to ascend we got caught in bad weather which made it very difficult coming down.
It’s very disheartening. 
next time hopefully 👍🏻


----------



## DLTBB

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Sorry to hear it.
> Pretty shitty isn’t it mate, we were lucky when we went.
> Because it took so long for us to ascend we got caught in bad weather which made it very difficult coming down.
> It’s very disheartening.
> next time hopefully 👍🏻


It’s a shame but still had a decent trip and got some good cardio in. I don’t think I’d go out of my way to go back and repeat it, just because it’s time I could be spending on routes with scrambles etc.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand

If I’m really honest it was a shit walk really.
It was so misty on our trip it was a struggle seeing 20m in front and as you know it’s hazardous anyway.
So many other peaks to enjoy.
As you said it’s just a box ticker really.


----------



## DLTBB

Pretty spent fellas. I’m feeling a bit of tenderness around the ankle but no swelling so far. Hoping it doesn’t effect my training. I’ve just spent 20 minutes stretching my legs, lower back and working on ankle mobility. I think I’m going to need to step up the BPM on the cardio and do more mobility work in general going forward because I was flagging at some points this morning. Honestly, if that was my first taste of hiking, I doubt I’d want to do it again. Thankfully my first was in good conditions and I know it isn’t always horrendous up there. My Mrs is pestering me to do some karaoke so I’m going to do a couple of Sinatra tunes and retire shortly after. Sleep is needed.


----------



## Brian Multigym

DLTBB said:


> Had to abandon ship fellas. Got about 700M up (of around ~920M to the top) and the weather got ridiculous. It was raining most of the way up but it got HEAVY and very windy. We could barely see in front of us and all of our waterproofs had soaked through. It was too wet and windy to attempt to stop and add/remove layers. We made the decision to head back down and cut it short. Kind of annoying but it would have been dangerous to continue. The walk itself wasn’t my kind of walk, just thousands of stairs up and up and up, too monotonous for me. I prefer a scramble. We blew a tyre 5 mins in to the drive home and had to call somebody out for an emergency repair. Lovely day.


I was on a motorway not to far from you and it was horrendous. Road was a wash and I couldn't see the white lines and thought the raindrops were going to shatter the windscreen..!! Other side of the motorway a car must have aquaplaned and skidded sideways, luckily, even though every other car stopped (motorway at a halt), my bother said it looked like no one hurt or cars damaged.


----------



## MM84!

Brian Multigym said:


> I was on a motorway not to far from you and it was horrendous. Road was a wash and I couldn't see the white lines and thought the raindrops were going to shatter the windscreen..!! Other side of the motorway a car must have aquaplaned and skidded sideways, luckily, even though every other car stopped (motorway at a halt), my bother said it looked like no one hurt or cars damaged.


But was there a Morrisons, and did you get a chicken meal and and 70% isolate shake….!?


----------



## Brian Multigym

MM84! said:


> But was there a Morrisons, and did you get a chicken meal and and 70% isolate shake….!?


No, but there are M&S shops. Isolate is 90%, so no again.


----------



## MM84!

Brian Multigym said:


> No, but there are M&S shops. Isolate is 90%, so no again.


M&S, check you out!


----------



## DLTBB

*16th October

Cardio:*

10 x Ski ERG intervals
*Push:*

Decline barbell bench pyramid up to 3 sets of 6-8
Plate loaded shoulder press pyramid up to 3 sets of 6-8
Dip 3 x failure
Cable cuffed lateral raise 2 x 12, 1 x 20
Cable fly 3 x 12
Cross body pushdown 3 x 12
Did half an hour stretching/mobility at home too. 

A lad came over in the gym and asked if I’m @mancmuscle, felt like a celebrity TBH. 😂

Gonna take the dog out for a nice walk and go go for a roast dinner shortly. Should be a nice Sunday.


----------



## DLTBB

Did a nice 5 mile walk through a nearby forest. Lovely views and completely tired the dog out so getting some peace and quiet for once. My ankle feels pretty good now. Can’t see it preventing me from training legs on Tuesday.


----------



## DLTBB

*17th October

Cardio:*

10 x Ski ERG intervals

*Pull:*
(Quick session as my mate had to get back home to tend to his poorly Mrs)

Lat pull-down with Angles 90 grips pyramid up to 3 sets of 6-8
Plate loaded row pyramid up to 3 sets of 6-8
Single straight arm pull-down 3 x 10
Preacher curl 4 x 10 and 1 drop set to finish


Quite a quick session. We battered the intervals on the ski, my mate had his watch running and he never came back down to below 130BPM for the whole session. Probably detracted from the actual workout but we need to push ourselves and get fitter so we can conquer mountains etc.

Also did 25 minutes mobility using a YouTube tutorial while working from home today. My mobility is dire. Definitely need to work on that.

Quick picture of me looking like a bulky bearded turbo manlet for those of you who are in to that kind of thing:



http://imgur.com/a/PKe81oo


----------



## KG8

DLTBB said:


> *17th October
> 
> Cardio:*
> 
> 10 x Ski ERG intervals
> 
> *Pull:*
> (Quick session as my mate had to get back home to tend to his poorly Mrs)
> 
> Lat pull-down with Angles 90 grips pyramid up to 3 sets of 6-8
> Plate loaded row pyramid up to 3 sets of 6-8
> Single straight arm pull-down 3 x 10
> Preacher curl 4 x 10 and 1 drop set to finish
> 
> 
> Quite a quick session. We battered the intervals on the ski, my mate had his watch running and he never came back down to below 130BPM for the whole session. Probably detracted from the actual workout but we need to push ourselves and get fitter so we can conquer mountains etc.
> 
> Also did 25 minutes mobility using a YouTube tutorial while working from home today. My mobility is dire. Definitely need to work on that.
> 
> Quick picture of me looking like a bulky bearded turbo manlet for those of you who are in to that kind of thing:
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/PKe81oo


Looking good mate.


----------



## KentPaul

Do you practice/train your stomach vacuum? Look insane.


----------



## DLTBB

KentPaul said:


> Do you practice/train your stomach vacuum? Look insane.


Not specifically mate, nah. I think I just developed good ab control through crunches/leg raises with really controlled form.


----------



## DLTBB

Trying to work through a couple of mobility videos during my downtime while working from home. Didn't realise how horrendous my hip mobility is. Definitely need to work on that. I can get deep in to a squat but I have next to no internal/external rotation at the moment.


----------



## DLTBB

Side note, this medication actually seems to be making matters worse with the old bowel. I've left a message with the gastro doctor and should hear back soon.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand

DLTBB said:


> Side note, this medication actually seems to be making matters worse with the old bowel. I've left a message with the gastro doctor and should hear back soon.


Shit that is lad good luck with it hope you can get it straightened out


----------



## UK2USA

DLTBB said:


> Side note, this medication actually seems to be making matters worse with the old bowel. I've left a message with the gastro doctor and should hear back soon.


Have you tried any of the gastric enzymes?


----------



## DLTBB

UK2USA said:


> Have you tried any of the gastric enzymes?


Yep, no luck. The issues a bit further down into the GI tract. Stomach is usually fine.


----------



## UK2USA

DLTBB said:


> Yep, no luck. The issues a bit further down into the GI tract. Stomach is usually fine.


I was wondering if certain foods set it off or made it worse and since specific enzymes work on different foods/drinks whether taht may help.


----------



## DLTBB

*18th October

Cardio:*

N/A
*Legs:*

Barbell SLDL 3 x 6
Hamstring curl 3 x 8-12
Single leg extension 3 x 8-12
Hyperextension 3 x failure
Seated calf raise 3 x 12, 1 x 20

Went more hamstring focused because my quads have been getting too much attention and my hamstrings and glutes are lagging hard. As mentioned earlier, done lots of stretching to help loosen up hips and improve mobility, my mobility at the moment is comically bad. 
Going for a catch up with my cousin and some food but will keep it reasonable rather than eating like a pig. Are purely bro foods all day so far as my stomach has been growling. Stopping with that stupid medication as of today (lasted less than a week). GI Doctor can’t prescribe anything else yet but will be able to once my results from the scope come back.


----------



## DLTBB

*19th October

Cardio:*

N/A
*Push:*

Flat barbell bench press 3 x 6
Standing barbell press 3 x 6
Cable fly 3 x 12
DB Y-raise 3 x 20
Single arm push-down 4 x 10
Simple but effective. Still feeling a little niggling pain in my left arm where the forearm and bicep meet from my pull session earlier in the week. Heavy neutral grip pulling didn’t agree with me it seems. 


Legs as of today:



http://imgur.com/a/AtLCXA2


----------



## DLTBB

I had a rest day booked in but a plan I had fell through so I went and trained. Didn’t want to mess up mine and my mate’s rotation so did an arm day for fun in another gym, high volume pump stuff. Probably should’ve just stuck with the rest day but I can’t help it sometimes. Off on a hike tomorrow afternoon but not 100% where yet, going to check the weather before we set off and make a decision based on that. Hopefully not a repeat of last week’s catastrophe!


----------



## DLTBB

Brilliant day lads. Did one called Blencathra in the Lake District. We went over a ridge called Sharp Edge. Proper knife edge ridge and it had been raining earlier on, the rock is all completely smooth and my mate almost fell off the side. Probably shouldn’t have tackled it while it was wet but it’s a lesson learned. Took us just under 4 hours all in all. I can feel my cardio improving a lot and the mobility work I did this week definitely helped minimise the pain in my lower back and shins.


http://imgur.com/a/eXVEfk2


----------



## DLTBB

*22nd October

Cardio:*

30 minutes cycle
*Pull:*

Wide grip pull-up (paused) 3 x failure
Low row 3 x 8
Iliac pull 3 x 8
Hypertension 3 x failure
Preacher 3 x 10 + 1 triple drop set
No pump and low energy today. Didn’t get enough carbs in me since yesterday’s walk. Will get some solid meals down me today and hopefully back in to train legs properly tomorrow.


----------



## DLTBB

*23rd October

Cardio:*

15 x bike interval
*Legs:*

Hack squat 3 x 6-8
BB squat narrow stance 3 x 6-8
Leg extension 3 x 8-12
Single leg curl 3 x 8-12
Standing calf raise (paused in stretch for 15 seconds on final rep each set) 4 x 12 
Still feel a bit drained. Woke up with a dry and scratchy throat yesterday and have felt a little fatigued since. My parents have had COVID but they both tested negative a couple of times before I last visited. Hoping it’s just a cold and clears up by tomorrow. Going to try to get an early night go and slam a lot of Vit C and water today. 

Went out for a meal with my Mrs’ family last night and had an amazing steak. Was hoping to avoid dessert but couldn’t help myself and got this, really good actually. Gut wasn’t too thankful but making up for it today and intend to keep everything pretty clean this week. 



http://imgur.com/a/OkpJGkx


Still cruising and going to get full bloods in a week and a half. I will be ready to run a little cycle/blast from there so going to have a think about what will work best for me. Probably moderate Test with a dry oral or a little touch of another oil, will avoid Tren/Nand though.


----------



## train2win

DLTBB said:


> Brilliant day lads. Did one called Blencathra in the Lake District. We went over a ridge called Sharp Edge. Proper knife edge ridge and it had been raining earlier on, the rock is all completely smooth and my mate almost fell off the side. Probably shouldn’t have tackled it while it was wet but it’s a lesson learned. Took us just under 4 hours all in all. I can feel my cardio improving a lot and the mobility work I did this week definitely helped minimise the pain in my lower back and shins.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/eXVEfk2


I showed my mrs one of your stories on Insta where you were going down a mountain and she says you're a nutter 🤣 

It did look pretty scary tbh, one slip and that would be tickets. Respect.


----------



## DLTBB

train2win said:


> I showed my mrs one of your stories on Insta where you were going down a mountain and she says you're a nutter 🤣
> 
> It did look pretty scary tbh, one slip and that would be tickets. Respect.


It was daft in all honesty. My mate’s Mrs had a go at him when she saw the video of him slipping. Been reading online and they really recommend against trying that one unless it’s been dry for a while. I think we’ll be sticking to the safer ones for the time being until we start getting decent weather again. Shame really because I was just starting to get in to it.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand

DLTBB said:


> It was daft in all honesty. My mate’s Mrs had a go at him when she saw the video of him slipping. Been reading online and they really recommend against trying that one unless it’s been dry for a while. I think we’ll be sticking to the safer ones for the time being until we start getting decent weather again. Shame really because I was just starting to get in to it.


Mate people don’t realise how dangerous some routes can be until you have a near miss or worse still a fall - even if it’s 3m.
People tend to think ah it’s the uk how bad can it be and pick a nasty route in shit weather and end up getting themselves in bags of trouble.


----------



## DLTBB

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Mate people don’t realise how dangerous some routes can be until you have a near miss or worse still a fall - even if it’s 3m.
> People tend to think ah it’s the uk how bad can it be and pick a nasty route in shit weather and end up getting themselves in bags of trouble.


Legit, even a 6-10ft fall on to your back on to rock could probably cause some damage! Then there’s a chance you won’t get any signal to call for help while you’re there. I’m still curious about the two guys who were heading up there as it was getting dark, neither of them had proper kit, one was in a T-shirt and it was just about to get dark. I’ve checked the local mountain rescue Twitter page a couple of times since but they must have made it back in one piece because there’s no recent posts.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand

DLTBB said:


> Legit, even a 6-10ft fall on to your back on to rock could probably cause some damage! Then there’s a chance you won’t get any signal to call for help while you’re there. I’m still curious about the two guys who were heading up there as it was getting dark, neither of them had proper kit, one was in a T-shirt and it was just about to get dark. I’ve checked the local mountain rescue Twitter page a couple of times since but they must have made it back in one piece because there’s no recent posts.


I’ve seen teen lads on scafell in trainers and shorts and zero kit in April when it’s generally pissing wet and foggy as almost everyday.
makes you wonder how it isn’t more often people get stuck or in some other trouble.
something as silly as twisting and ankle on the way up can stop you from being able to get down safely.


----------



## DLTBB

*24th October

Cardio:*

15 minutes stationary bike 160BPM
*Push:*

Slight decline DB press 3 sets 10, 10, 9 (top set was 130’s which I had to bail out on 9. Spent some time readjusting body partway through as I felt unevenly distributed on bench)
Hammer Strength seated press 3 sets 10, 8, 8 (top set 67.5KG each side)
Machine dip pause reps 3 x failure (stacked machine)
Banded lateral raise 3 x failure
Rope pushdown 3 x failure
Pec deck 3 x failure
Feeling a little bit under the weather today. Dry throat, aching etc. Not a bad session considering. 

My Mrs has hit the gym today too. Not usually her thing but she said she’s felt a bit anxious lately and wants to start doing a bit more. Said she’ll come walk up a small mountain nearby this weekend but we’ll see. Also wants to cut down on the wine. Positive changes so she’s got my support. ☺


----------



## DLTBB

No time to train tonight as I’m at a concert with my Mrs so done some mobility during downtime at work today and went out for a run. 30 minutes continuously but pace was abysmal. Stuck to grass/uneven terrain rather than road so I can help train my ankles/feet for the hills/mountains.


----------



## Brian Multigym

You never seem to have a day off do it will be beneficial!


----------



## DLTBB

Brian Multigym said:


> You never seem to have a day off do it will be beneficial!


I could definitely do with more days off. I just feel lazy when I don't do something.


----------



## DLTBB

Got a little strain on the inner thigh. Not sure if it's from overstretching or running yesterday. Going to do what I can to ease it off today. Pain seems to have dulled down a little bit since waking up at least.

Training pull tonight so hoping it's back to normal in time for legs tomorrow.

Went to a concert last night and had 3 drinks. Not ideal but back to clean living today, plenty of water and good food.


----------



## DLTBB

*26th October

Cardio:*

30 minute cycle
*Pull:*

Weighted wide grip pull-ups paused reps 3 x 6 (+100lbs)
Chest supported row 3 x 8
Iliac pull superset straight arm pull-down 3 sets
Barbell curl 3 x 10-12
DB hammers 3 x 10-12
Dark by the time I was done training, and I wasn’t in long. Winter is definitely on its way. 😞 Need some sun back in my life. 

Going to hit up a bit more stretching this evening to loosen off this inner thigh/groin pain. I actually have a yoga mat now, previously I was stretching on the rug in my lounge which smells like dog and left me covered in hair after every session, so that’ll be much better. 

And kind of random but I bumped in to an old friend in the gym today and was talking about his routine and he was actually following my split I posted on my page earlier in the year. Still find it crazy when the online persona crosses over into real life. A lad in the gym came over and asked if I was Manc Muscle last week too. 😂 Mate is a former Manchester City player so has a super athletic background, he’s promised to shoot some before and after pictures while following the split for my page.


----------



## train2win

DLTBB said:


> *26th October
> 
> Cardio:*
> 
> 30 minute cycle
> *Pull:*
> 
> Weighted wide grip pull-ups paused reps 3 x 6 (+100lbs)
> Chest supported row 3 x 8
> Iliac pull superset straight arm pull-down 3 sets
> Barbell curl 3 x 10-12
> DB hammers 3 x 10-12
> Dark by the time I was done training, and I wasn’t in long. Winter is definitely on its way. 😞 Need some sun back in my life.
> 
> Going to hit up a bit more stretching this evening to loosen off this inner thigh/groin pain. I actually have a yoga mat now, previously I was stretching on the rug in my lounge which smells like dog and left me covered in hair after every session, so that’ll be much better.
> 
> And kind of random but I bumped in to an old friend in the gym today and was talking about his routine and he was actually following my split I posted on my page earlier in the year. Still find it crazy when the online persona crosses over into real life. A lad in the gym came over and asked if I was Manc Muscle last week too. 😂 Mate is a former Manchester City player so has a super athletic background, he’s promised to shoot some before and after pictures while following the split for my page.


The power of social media. I'm not trying to be soppy but people pay attention to what you say and recommend, myself included with starting the cardio which is going well.


----------



## DLTBB

train2win said:


> The power of social media. I'm not trying to be soppy but people pay attention to what you say and recommend, myself included with starting the cardio which is going well.


I’m glad to be spreading the good word. I’m used to people taking heed over the forums but it’s starting to catch on in real life too which is a new one, had 4 people message me wanting to train legs with me on Sunday. 😂 Having to pick and choose gym partners now when it’s been me flying solo for a long time previously.


----------



## DLTBB

Randomly got this cool and flattering message from a lad who used to train in the gym I did when I was 23-24, back in the high Tren days. Says I gave him a kick up the arse and looks as if he’s made some major gains since. Definitely seems to have surpassed me size wise. 😂


http://imgur.com/a/iiVj6Vg


----------



## DLTBB

*27th October

Cardio:*

15 minutes stationary bike 150BPM
*Legs:*

Barbell SLDL 5 x 3-6
Hamstring curl 3 x 8-12
Hyperextension 2 x failure
Plate loaded leg extension paused reps with 10 second hold final rep 3 x 8-12
Calf raise 4 x 10-15 (played with different foot positioning) 
Cracking on with another hamstring focused leg day. As mentioned previously, they’ve been neglected for a while and quad training has taken priority in most workouts. I’m pretty much guaranteed to be able to milk easy/free gains with some of these movements as they’ve not been focused on in a long time. 

Hip and leg mobility feeling noticeably better during training after daily mobility and stretching work too!


http://imgur.com/a/vRbVm3E


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand

DLTBB said:


> Randomly got this cool and flattering message from a lad who used to train in the gym I did when I was 23-24, back in the high Tren days. Says I gave him a kick up the arse and looks as if he’s made some major gains since. Definitely seems to have surpassed me size wise. 😂
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/iiVj6Vg





DLTBB said:


> *27th October
> 
> Cardio:*
> 
> 15 minutes stationary bike 150BPM
> *Legs:*
> 
> Barbell SLDL 5 x 3-6
> Hamstring curl 3 x 8-12
> Hyperextension 2 x failure
> Plate loaded leg extension paused reps with 10 second hold final rep 3 x 8-12
> Calf raise 4 x 10-15 (played with different foot positioning)
> Cracking on with another hamstring focused leg day. As mentioned previously, they’ve been neglected for a while and quad training has taken priority in most workouts. I’m pretty much guaranteed to be able to milk easy/free gains with some of these movements as they’ve not been focused on in a long time.
> 
> Hip and leg mobility feeling noticeably better during training after daily mobility and stretching work too!
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/vRbVm3E


I love an up skirt shot me


----------



## DLTBB

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> I love an up skirt shot me


Be tugging over that later won’t ye.


----------



## monkeybiker

DLTBB said:


> Brilliant day lads. Did one called Blencathra in the Lake District. We went over a ridge called Sharp Edge. Proper knife edge ridge and it had been raining earlier on, the rock is all completely smooth and my mate almost fell off the side. Probably shouldn’t have tackled it while it was wet but it’s a lesson learned. Took us just under 4 hours all in all. I can feel my cardio improving a lot and the mobility work I did this week definitely helped minimise the pain in my lower back and shins.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/eXVEfk2


Screw that. I've done crib goch in wales in good weather and that's enough for me. I hear about skilled scramblers having accidents and falling to there deaths.


----------



## DLTBB

monkeybiker said:


> Screw that. I've done crib goch in wales in good weather and that's enough for me. I hear about skilled scramblers having accidents and falling to there deaths.


Still need to do Crib Goch. I think it’s more technical than Sharp Edge but Sharp Edge has lots of smooth rock so it’s a nightmare when it’s wet. Will hold out for a proper dry spell before messing about with any more ridges.


----------



## monkeybiker

DLTBB said:


> Still need to do Crib Goch. I think it’s more technical than Sharp Edge but Sharp Edge has lots of smooth rock so it’s a nightmare when it’s wet. Will hold out for a proper dry spell before messing about with any more ridges.


I never found it that difficult. I just took my time. It's more the big drop but if you have a good hand hold and feet are planted before grabbing the next bit then you should be fine.


----------



## DLTBB

monkeybiker said:


> I never found it that difficult. I just took my time. It's more the big drop but if you have a good hand hold and feet are planted before grabbing the next bit then you should be fine.


Yeah I think a big part of it is keeping composure. As long as you’ve got good foot and hand holds and 3 points of contact you should be sound. Definitely got Crib Goch on my list though. Views look mint.


----------



## DLTBB

*28th October

Cardio:*

15 minutes stationary bike 150BPM
*Push:*

Flat barbell bench 2 x 8, 1 x 7.5 (top set 150KG)
Anterior delt DB press 3 x 6-8 (top sets 105lbs DBs)
Dip 3 x 10 (+110lbs DB)
Rear delt fly 3 x 10-12
Crossbody triceps 3 x 10-12
Cable fly 3 x 10-12
Honestly happy to be maintaining the strength I have for my working sets considering I’ve been cruising for a while and doing lots of cardio. Was surprised by how easy the first 6 reps of the final set of bench went up. 

Cooking me and the Mrs a pad Thai and having a chilled night. We’ve bought a book each from Amazon so we can have some downtime which doesn’t involve phones or TV, will try to get through a chapter or two tonight.


----------



## train2win

DLTBB said:


> *28th October
> 
> Cardio:*
> 
> 15 minutes stationary bike 150BPM
> *Push:*
> 
> Flat barbell bench 2 x 8, 1 x 7.5 (top set 150KG)
> Anterior delt DB press 3 x 6-8 (top sets 105lbs DBs)
> Dip 3 x 10 (+110lbs DB)
> Rear delt fly 3 x 10-12
> Crossbody triceps 3 x 10-12
> Cable fly 3 x 10-12
> Honestly happy to be maintaining the strength I have for my working sets considering I’ve been cruising for a while and doing lots of cardio. Was surprised by how easy the first 6 reps of the final set of bench went up.
> 
> Cooking me and the Mrs a pad Thai and having a chilled night. We’ve bought a book each from Amazon so we can have some downtime which doesn’t involve phones or TV, will try to get through a chapter or two tonight.


Is that 6 reps of 150kg? Fookin impressive lad.


----------



## DLTBB

train2win said:


> Is that 6 reps of 150kg? Fookin impressive lad.


7 and a half! Spotters fingertips were on admittedly as I was a little nervous having only done heavy pin presses recently but he said he only ever gave a touch on the final rep where I failed.


----------



## train2win

DLTBB said:


> 7 and a half! Spotters fingertips were on admittedly as I was a little nervous having only done heavy pin presses recently but he said he only ever gave a touch on the final rep where I failed.


Really impressive considering how lean you are as well. 

I used to bang out sets on the bench that I would consider big now but I don't really do bench anymore. I'll have to set up the safety bars on my home set up and see how much I can do at some point.


----------



## DLTBB

train2win said:


> Really impressive considering how lean you are as well.
> 
> I used to bang out sets on the bench that I would consider big now but I don't really do bench anymore. I'll have to set up the safety bars on my home set up and see how much I can do at some point.


We’ve been doing a lot of pin press recently, setting the safeties an inch or two above chest and pressing from there. Feels like it’s translated quite well to regular benching. Definitely worth including in routine IMO.


----------



## KG8

Impressive that you are maintaining your (considerable) strength. Have you kept your calories fairly high in your cruise?


----------



## DLTBB

KG8 said:


> Impressive that you are maintaining your (considerable) strength. Have you kept your calories fairly high in your cruise?


I’ve tried staying at around maintenance which has been easy enough because I’ve been burning a lot of calories too. I’d say I went over maintenance for 2-3 weeks recently as I got into the habit of eating a lot of junk food in the evening. Happens to me from time to time when motivation wains. I could see my condition slipping a little bit and have made an effort to clean it up this week. Undecided about what to do going forward, a little extra muscle would be nice but I also want to be fitter and more mobile so will continue cruising at maintenance calories until I decide!


----------



## DLTBB

*29th October

Cardio:*

N/A
*Pull:*

Wide grip pull-up 2 x failure (+100lbs DB)
Underhand grip 2 x failure (same)
Chest supported T-bar 3 x 6-8
Machine preacher 3 x 8-10
Incline seated DB 3 x 8-10
EZ-bar curl 3 x 12
Added a touch of extra bicep volume as they haven’t had much love lately. Skin splitting pump by the end of the session. 

Skipped out on cardio in the gym but going for a big walk around the reservoir with my mates and the dogs so should get plenty of steps in. 

Randomly got a cheque through the post from Jet2 after my flights home from Corfu were delayed back in September, just shy of 500 quid, can’t complain at all. Going to invest in some of the winter hiking gear I need; axe, crampons etc.


----------



## Imperitive.Intel

DLTBB said:


> *29th October
> 
> Cardio:*
> 
> N/A
> *Pull:*
> 
> Wide grip pull-up 2 x failure (+100lbs DB)
> Underhand grip 2 x failure (same)
> Chest supported T-bar 3 x 6-8
> Machine preacher 3 x 8-10
> Incline seated DB 3 x 8-10
> EZ-bar curl 3 x 12
> Added a touch of extra bicep volume as they haven’t had much love lately. Skin splitting pump by the end of the session.
> 
> Skipped out on cardio in the gym but going for a big walk around the reservoir with my mates and the dogs so should get plenty of steps in.
> 
> Randomly got a cheque through the post from Jet2 after my flights home from Corfu were delayed back in September, just shy of 500 quid, can’t complain at all. Going to invest in some of the winter hiking gear I need; axe, crampons etc.


I used to think I was not training enough sets. But you have my dream physique and are doing 16 sets. Makes me think I'm overtraining doing 15. Ur such a cool dude man, fook imma work my ass off to look half as good as you do. This thread is the most informative on the forum.


----------



## DLTBB

Imperitive.Intel said:


> I used to think I was not training enough sets. But you have my dream physique and are doing 16 sets. Makes me think I'm overtraining doing 15. Ur such a cool dude man, fook imma work my ass off to look half as good as you do. This thread is the most informative on the forum.


It depends how intense each set is. I used to do 20-25 but 10+ were junk volume to get a pump and not really doing much for me.


----------



## Imperitive.Intel

DLTBB said:


> It depends how intense each set is. I used to do 20-25 but 10+ were junk volume to get a pump and not really doing much for me.


I find my muscles are very weak. I start off doing bench 60kgs and work my ass off going to failure. By the 5th set I'm benching 2.5kg on each side and struggling. Do I train too hard in your opinion?


----------



## DLTBB

Imperitive.Intel said:


> Do I train too hard in your opinion?


I doubt it.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Imperitive.Intel said:


> This thread is the most informative on the forum.


Steady on..... 😋😉


----------



## Brian Multigym

Imperitive.Intel said:


> I find my muscles are very weak. I start off doing bench 60kgs and work my ass off going to failure. By the 5th set I'm benching 2.5kg on each side and struggling. Do I train too hard in your opinion?


This is DLTBB's Journal but I think you are overtraining, 60kg to 2.5 kg, stick to 3 sets mate....


----------



## DLTBB

Cooked and ate a nice omelette, put some relaxing jazz music on and spent 25 minutes following a hamstring mobility routine. Decent start to a Sunday morning. Some of these drills are downright painful for me at the moment but I can feel myself loosening up a little bit. This guy has some good follow along videos on YouTube for anybody else trying to improve their horrendous mobility.


----------



## DLTBB

*30th October

Cardio:*

45 minutes cycle (rainy 😞)
*Legs:*

Pendulum squat 4 x 6
Single leg press 3 x 8 each side
Leg extension 5 x 6-8 and finished with one triple drop set
Hypertension 3 x to failure
Standing calf raise 4 x 6-12 and finished with one triple drop set
Trained at the gym with the purple lighting so I could use the pendulum. 

Good session but kind of jittery from some PWO I had there. 

Going to watch the United match later with my Dad. First game I’ve been to in years. Hopefully they play well!


http://imgur.com/a/dvl4cBh


----------



## DLTBB

Had decent seats for the game. Only won 1-0 but better than nothing. 


http://imgur.com/a/IS3KuzB


----------



## Brian Multigym

DLTBB said:


> Had decent seats for the game. Only won 1-0 but better than nothing.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/IS3KuzB


Watched some of it on TV, yes they won.


----------



## train2win

DLTBB said:


> Had decent seats for the game. Only won 1-0 but better than nothing.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/IS3KuzB


That man is earning £10m a month. Mental. Massive respect to him.


----------



## DLTBB

Having a much needed rest day today. Have felt a little tired and sore for the last few days but soldiered through. Also got some pretty bad DOMS in my calves which isn't like me. I feel the standing calf raise at the gym more than I do the one in my regular gym somehow.

Going to the cinema with my Mrs after work so we can avoid answering the door to trick or treaters. Probably a good thing we didn't stock up on sweets to hand out or I'd have ate them all.


----------



## DLTBB

Managed a rest day today. I know it’ll do me some good. I did 30 minutes of stretching but other than that, barely lifted a finger. 

Went and watched that Smile movie tonight. Pretty gruesome and made me jump a few times. Not a big fan of horrors though TBH. Dropped a full loaded nachos and a large Coke Zero as I was trying to open the door to our screen. I was raging internally. Thankfully the lady at the counter did me another drink for free. Had to charge me for the nachos but I can’t complain at a free Coke with what the cinema’s charge for drinks nowadays.


----------



## gymaddict1986

DLTBB said:


> Managed a rest day today. I know it’ll do me some good. I did 30 minutes of stretching but other than that, barely lifted a finger.
> 
> Went and watched that Smile movie tonight. Pretty gruesome and made me jump a few times. Not a big fan of horrors though TBH. Dropped a full loaded nachos and a large Coke Zero as I was trying to open the door to our screen. I was raging internally. Thankfully the lady at the counter did me another drink for free. Had to charge me for the nachos but I can’t complain at a free Coke with what the cinema’s charge for drinks nowadays.



I am not surprised you were raging with the prices these places charge. I usually take a back pack and take my own. Yep cheap skate I know 😆


----------



## DLTBB

gymaddict1986 said:


> I am not surprised you were raging with the prices these places charge. I usually take a back pack and take my own. Yep cheap skate I know 😆


My Mrs thought it was illegal to do that. She was on about sneaking food in etc. 😂 I wish I bought sweets instead now. The nachos didn’t do it for me. I’d usually have both but I’m trying to keep my diet reasonable. Cut out all my usual junk last week and can see a difference already, more lines/cuts etc.


----------



## gymaddict1986

DLTBB said:


> My Mrs thought it was illegal to do that. She was on about sneaking food in etc. 😂 I wish I bought sweets instead now. The nachos didn’t do it for me. I’d usually have both but I’m trying to keep my diet reasonable. Cut out all my usual junk last week and can see a difference already, more lines/cuts etc.


Not to sure if illegal , been doing it years my self . Took my kid to see a movie once , I think it was spider man a few years back . The lady at the till said would you like any refreshments , my boy says it’s ok we brought our own . Here is me giving him daggers to say shut up . She let us through though surprisingly . But he knows to keep his mouth shut now or no sweeties . I am quite into horror movies may have to check out the one you watched , gruesome is right up my street .


----------



## DLTBB

*1st November

Cardio:*

15 minutes stationary bike 150BPM
*Push:*

Flat Hammer Strength press 3 x 6-8 (top set 92.5KG each side)
Military press 3 x 6-8
Dips 3 x 10-12 (+130lbs DB)
Cable Y raise 3 x 10
Crossbody cable pushdown 3 x 10
Pec minor fly 3 x 10
Feeling good after a day of rest. 

Diet has been nice and clean and cardio felt great. ☺

Dips feeling fairly clean considering I’ve only just started doing ‘em again. Here’s the 130 set. 



http://imgur.com/a/DOYtRRp


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand

Kept the hobo beard then?


----------



## DLTBB

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Kept the hobo beard then?


It’s growing on me.


----------



## DLTBB

There’s been a packet of 4 triple chocolate chip cookies sat on the kitchen counter for 4 days now, unopened. They’d have usually been inhaled in minutes. I’m a serious bodybuilder now.


----------



## Brian Multigym

The beard can make you look 10 years older, I shaved mine off and it will not return.

Looking good in your photo, legs look 💪💯


----------



## Mackerson81

gymaddict1986 said:


> Not to sure if illegal , been doing it years my self . Took my kid to see a movie once , I think it was spider man a few years back . The lady at the till said would you like any refreshments , my boy says it’s ok we brought our own . Here is me giving him daggers to say shut up . She let us through though surprisingly . But he knows to keep his mouth shut now or no sweeties . I am quite into horror movies may have to check out the one you watched , gruesome is right up my street .


i have kids, sneaking in sweets is standard unless i want to re-mortgage my house lol


----------



## monkeybiker

Mackerson81 said:


> i have kids, sneaking in sweets is standard unless i want to re-mortgage my house lol


I'll never buy food at the cinema. It's ridiculous how much they charge like 7 pound for a hot dog or something stupid like that.


----------



## DLTBB

monkeybiker said:


> I'll never buy food at the cinema. It's ridiculous how much they charge like 7 pound for a hot dog or something stupid like that.


I'm a sucker for the drinks. Coke out of the fountain hits differently.


----------



## DLTBB

*2nd November

Cardio:*

15 minutes stationary bike 150BPM
*Pull:*

Bent over barbell row 3 x 6-8
Neutral grip pull-down 3 x 6-8 & 1 stretch set
Chest supported T-bar row 3 x 6-8
Preacher curl 3 x 8-10
Trained with a friend of a friend who trains in a really old school manner, so started with BOR for his benefit. I don’t really like ‘em. First time doing them in ages actually. Kept up with the lad on each exercise and he has 60lbs and a hefty cycle on me - happy with that. 

Shot is while lats ain’t flared so narrower than it should look but I’m seeing some more detail and some trap from the back which didn’t used to be the case so I’ll take it. 


http://imgur.com/a/vs8FRmW


----------



## DLTBB

*3rd November

Cardio:*

N/A
*Legs:*

Sumo DL 3 x 6
Lying leg curl 3 x 8
Sumo squat 3 x 6
Seated calf raise 3 x 10
Standing calf raise 3 x 10
Hypertension 3 x to failure
60 minutes mobility work sprinkled in throughout the day also. 

Could only squeeze a late evening session in so no cardio for me today. Nice to train while the gym is quiet for a change, I’m usually in during peak time. 

Had some bloods back from my doctor this morning and everything is perfect at the moment. This cruise has done me a world of good. Feeling as fresh as a daisy.


----------



## gymaddict1986

How long you been cruising now mate? any thoughts on a cycle soon ?


----------



## DLTBB

gymaddict1986 said:


> How long you been cruising now mate? any thoughts on a cycle soon ?


I didn’t pin anything for 2 weeks, went on holiday on 2nd of September and have cruised since. So it’s been like 10 weeks in total. I will hop on something soon but I can’t think what/what dosage just yet. It’ll be something fairly mild when I do!


----------



## DLTBB

Did an off schedule arm pump as I was a session ahead for the week. Won’t bother logging it in full. Going to continue with usual split tomorrow. I’m being pestered to go out tonight but it’s cold and wet and I’m tired so it’s not very appealing to me. May just stay in and read a book like an old man.


----------



## DLTBB

*5th November

Cardio:*

20 minutes stationary bike 150BPM
*Push:*

Plate loaded incline 3 x 6-8 (up to 4 plates per side and a red band)
Military press 3 x 6-8
Cable rear delt 3 x 10
Machine fly 3 x 10
Dip machine 3 x failure (stacked machine)
Did a lot of band work in between sets as I really need to increase mobility in the shoulders and open up my chest. I’ve got that nerdy shoulders forward slouching posture at the moment. 

I did end up going for a couple of drinks last night after incessant peer pressure but I kept it tidy and was in bed before midnight. Going to a firework display tonight with my Mrs but will keep it clean and PG.


----------



## DLTBB

*6th November

Cardio:*

45 minute cycle
*Pull:*

Wide grip pull-up 3 x to failure
Single arm pull-down 3 x 6-8
Chest supported T-bar 2 x 8
Plate loaded high row 2 x 8
Alternate DB curl 3 x 10
Preacher 2 x triple drop set
Some bands/mobility before training too. 

I was supposed to go on a hike today but it got called off due to unreliable members in the group. 😒 I thought screw this, I’m not relying on others today, so I went and trained alone. I think I get my best and most consistent periods of training by myself now I think about it as I’m able to do what suits me and not be confined to other people’s schedules etc. 

Going to go out on my bike for a bit of extra cardio if the weather permits. Looks gloomy at the moment so we’ll see.


----------



## DLTBB

*7th November

Cardio:*

N/A
*Legs:*

Plate-loaded front squat 5 x 6-8
Single leg extension 3 x 8-10 and one triple drop set (obscene)
Sissy squat 3 x failure
Standing calf raise superset seated calf raise 2 rounds
First exercise chewed us up and spat us out. Drop set on leg extension added insult to injury. Didn’t have the energy left to do any direct hamstring work. No cardio as we were a little pressed for time. 

Due an early night tonight as I’m very tired. The winter months and the shorter days always seem to take it out of me. Will try to weave an extra rest day in this week. 

Still trying to decide on what to run when I stop this cruise. Might just run 500-600mg Test by itself, simple and effective, but we’ll see. I change my mind daily.


----------



## Brian Multigym

@DLTBB states - Didn’t have the energy left to do any direct hamstring work. No cardio as we were a little pressed for time.

You want to try a Tenzing Natural Energy drink mate. None of the stimulants and artificial caffeine from some energy drinks that send you on a high and then crash you as it wears off. There is caffeine in the Tenzing Energy drink but it is from natural green coffee. Works for me mate.


----------



## DLTBB

Brian Multigym said:


> @DLTBB states - Didn’t have the energy left to do any direct hamstring work. No cardio as we were a little pressed for time.
> 
> You want to try a Tenzing Natural Energy drink mate. None of the stimulants and artificial caffeine from some energy drinks that send you on a high and then crash you as it wears off. There is caffeine in the Tenzing Energy drink but it is from natural green coffee. Works for me mate.


I had an energy drink before it actually. Loaded with caffeine. Not ideal on an evening but I was a bit tired. The first exercise battered me and I was running an hour behind schedule today. I’ll have to give this Tenzing a go though. Not seen ‘em before lad.


----------



## Brian Multigym

DLTBB said:


> I had an energy drink before it actually. Loaded with caffeine. Not ideal on an evening but I was a bit tired. The first exercise battered me and I was running an hour behind schedule today. I’ll have to give this Tenzing a go though. Not seen ‘em before lad.


Sell them in Tesco and Morrisons. They don't give the energy of some drinks but I feel they help with training mate.


----------



## DLTBB

*8th November

Cardio:*

25 minutes stationary bike 150BPM
*Push:*

Incline DB press 3 x 8-10 (top set 130’s)
Pec-deck 3 x 8-10
Seated BB press 3 x 6
Seated cable Y raise 3 x 10
Machine close grip press and rope push-down superset 3 rounds
Solid session. Trained with the big bodybuilder fella who cracked the 150’s out for his top set on incline which was frustrating. Can’t win ‘em all. 

This isn’t bad stuff to satisfy the sweet tooth FYI. From Aldi. 


http://imgur.com/a/jrrvAgR


P.S. I shaved my beard off today. I had been growing it for a couple of months. I look about 18 now.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand

You’ll feel utterly exposed with the bare chin but it’ll feel refreshing for the next few days.


----------



## DLTBB

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> You’ll feel utterly exposed with the bare chin but it’ll feel refreshing for the next few days.


I’ve took it down to like 5mm but it feels proper short. My face looks half the height it did before too. That beard was adding some serious size to my head.


----------



## train2win

DLTBB said:


> *8th November
> 
> Cardio:*
> 
> 25 minutes stationary bike 150BPM
> *Push:*
> 
> Incline DB press 3 x 8-10 (top set 130’s)
> Pec-deck 3 x 8-10
> Seated BB press 3 x 6
> Seated cable Y raise 3 x 10
> Machine close grip press and rope push-down superset 3 rounds
> Solid session. Trained with the big bodybuilder fella who cracked the 150’s out for his top set on incline which was frustrating. Can’t win ‘em all.
> 
> This isn’t bad stuff to satisfy the sweet tooth FYI. From Aldi.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/jrrvAgR
> 
> 
> P.S. I shaved my beard off today. I had been growing it for a couple of months. I look about 18 now.


This is the reason I don't shave mine anymore. I look like a bit of a suave mofo with my beard because I keep it shaped and nice, when I shave it I look like I have a short face which makes it look disproportionate to my body and it genuinely upsets my children.


----------



## DLTBB

train2win said:


> This is the reason I don't shave mine anymore. I look like a bit of a suave mofo with my beard because I keep it shaped and nice, when I shave it I look like I have a short face which makes it look disproportionate to my body and it genuinely upsets my children.


Will definitely take some getting used to. My Mrs said I still look handsome so can’t be too bad.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand

DLTBB said:


> Will definitely take some getting used to. My Mrs said I still look handsome so can’t be too bad.


The man makes the beard, the beard don’t make the man


----------



## Brian Multigym

DLTBB said:


> *8th November*
> 
> P.S. I shaved my beard off today. I had been growing it for a couple of months. I look about 18 now.


Exactly, the reason I have given the beards up mate!


----------



## DLTBB

*9th November

Cardio:*

25 minutes stationary bike 150BPM
*Pull:*

Weighted wide grip pull-ups 3 x 6-8
Bent over BB row 2 x 6 - Abandoned as lower back still tender from leg day
Seated cable row 2 x 8
Single straight arm pull-down 3 x 8-10
EZ curl and DB hammer superset 3 rounds 8-12 rep range
Cable preacher 1 triple drop set
Lower back and glutes are still battered from legs earlier this week so BOR was a no-go. Having a rest day tomorrow and might have to abandon Friday’s leg session as I’m potentially hiking on Sat and can’t afford for legs to be sore.


----------



## Mackerson81

DLTBB said:


> This isn’t bad stuff to satisfy the sweet tooth FYI. From Aldi.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/jrrvAgR


I like these and the high protein yogurts and rices, I find they make a nice addition to my midday meals when I'm on the go.


----------



## DLTBB

Mackerson81 said:


> I like these and the high protein yogurts and rices, I find they make a nice addition to my midday meals when I'm on the go.


Ate a couple of the caramel puddings today. Good stuff man. Aldi has some nice bits.


----------



## Mackerson81

DLTBB said:


> Ate a couple of the caramel puddings today. Good stuff man. Aldi has some nice bits.


yes they are good, I think it's aldi that do good protein bars too, nice range of stuff really.


----------



## DLTBB

1 session ahead of where I had planned for the week and had some spare time so cycled to the gym and did a high volume/pump focused shoulder and triceps day. Still getting great pumps and holding nice fullness for almost 3 months in to cruise. 


http://imgur.com/a/EsyI027


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand

DLTBB said:


> 1 session ahead of where I had planned for the week and had some spare time so cycled to the gym and did a high volume/pump focused shoulder and triceps day. Still getting great pumps and holding nice fullness for almost 3 months in to cruise.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/EsyI027


Those shoulders. 😂😂😂


----------



## DLTBB

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Those shoulders. 😂😂😂


Had a bit of a pump admittedly.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand

DLTBB said:


> Had a bit of a pump admittedly.


A bit?
They’re mental.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand

You still off on your hike the weekend?


----------



## DLTBB

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> You still off on your hike the weekend?


Yep. We formed a little crew with a group chat to begin with, but they’re all unreliable except for me and my mate who I train with, so it’ll just be the two of us. It was just us two last time at Blencathra and it was more fun not having to wait up for people trailing behind etc. We’re going to head to Snowdon and we’ll either do Crib Goch if it’s dry enough or just the standard route up Pyg if it’s wet. Will be a good workout either way.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand

DLTBB said:


> Yep. We formed a little crew with a group chat to begin with, but they’re all unreliable except for me and my mate who I train with, so it’ll just be the two of us. It was just us two last time at Blencathra and it was more fun not having to wait up for people trailing behind etc. We’re going to head to Snowdon and we’ll either do Crib Goch if it’s dry enough or just the standard route up Pyg if it’s wet. Will be a good workout either way.


Good stuff.
That’s always the problem with groups.
You get to enjoy the day a bit more without trying to babysit a load of people trailing behind.


----------



## DLTBB

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Good stuff.
> That’s always the problem with groups.
> You get to enjoy the day a bit more without trying to babysit a load of people trailing behind.


Legit. I thought it was cool at first having a little group of us but I’d rather rely on as few people as possible now.


----------



## train2win

DLTBB said:


> 1 session ahead of where I had planned for the week and had some spare time so cycled to the gym and did a high volume/pump focused shoulder and triceps day. Still getting great pumps and holding nice fullness for almost 3 months in to cruise.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/EsyI027


Those delts. Dayummmm.


----------



## DLTBB

train2win said:


> Those delts. Dayummmm.


The cable Y raises filled ‘em with blood!


----------



## train2win

DLTBB said:


> The cable Y raises filled ‘em with blood!


I'll make sure I can do those to pump up before going on stage, I'll have to find out whether they have weights back stage or if I need to take some bands.


----------



## DLTBB

train2win said:


> I'll make sure I can do those to pump up before going on stage, I'll have to find out whether they have weights back stage or if I need to take some bands.


I did them lay back against an incline bench today rather than standing. Crazy pump that way.


----------



## DLTBB

Resting today. Looking forward to it actually, it’s definitely needed. Will be waking up at ~4AM for my hike so want to make sure I feel as fresh as possible. It’s been like 3 weeks since my last mountain, hopefully I don’t feel rusty. 


http://imgur.com/a/Ovu2JC4


----------



## train2win

DLTBB said:


> Resting today. Looking forward to it actually, it’s definitely needed. Will be waking up at ~4AM for my hike so want to make sure I feel as fresh as possible. It’s been like 3 weeks since my last mountain, hopefully I don’t feel rusty.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/Ovu2JC4


Looking swole bruv.


----------



## DLTBB

Beautiful hike today fellas. Snowdon and Crib Goch. My mate’s Apple Watch puts us at around 7 hours of movement, 1,100M elevation and 2,100 calories burned. Dry all day, just a bit of mist and wind up near the top. 


http://imgur.com/a/FnsiDBZ




http://imgur.com/a/XdRW5oL




http://imgur.com/a/kZC5Jzk




http://imgur.com/a/6Aebh9r


----------



## DLTBB

A random couple took a pic of us climbing and sent it on Instagram. Looks pretty crazy here. 


http://imgur.com/a/mXdeRKm


----------



## Brian Multigym

DLTBB said:


> Beautiful hike today fellas. Snowdon and Crib Goch. My mate’s Apple Watch puts us at around 7 hours of movement, 1,100M elevation and 2,100 calories burned. Dry all day, just a bit of mist and wind up near the top.


Great pictures!


----------



## DLTBB

*13th November

Cardio:*

N/A - A little sore around the lower back and knees. Will be going for a big walk with the dog later though!
*Push:*

Plate loaded incline 3 x 6-8
Decline fly 3 x 8-12
Machine seated press 3 x 6-8
Cable Y raise superset with cable rears 3 rounds
Cross body triceps 3 x 10-12
I was due to train legs but it would have been a lacklustre session as my lower back and knees are pretty sore from yesterday’s hike. No cardio in the gym either, but I will be going out for a big walk with my Mrs and the dog later on. Will also do a mobility session this evening. The extra mobility/flexibility helped so much yesterday, I was pain free for the whole walk whereas previously my shins and lower back would be in excruciating pain very early on. Definitely keeping this up and advise others to jump on the bandwagon with it. 

Yesterday turned out to be an expensive day, the sole is hanging off my boot and the lens on my 360 camera is scuffed. I’ll need new shoes and I’ll have to send the camera back to the manufacturer and pay for the repair. 🙄


----------



## DLTBB

Did another walk today. Covered about 5 miles. My knees and ankles didn’t feel up to it but I had promised my girlfriend that I’d go with her and the dog so had to get it done. Climbed up a cool tower and got a nice view, that’s Manchester in the distance. She tried a bit of basic scrambling too and enjoyed it - she was gassed after a few minutes though, bless her. Rewarded myself with a nice roast dinner and sticky toffee pudding afterwards, solid 9/10. We have tomorrow booked off work, thank God - I’m still exhausted from yesterday.


http://imgur.com/a/hFBRMb3


----------



## Oioi

💃


----------



## DLTBB

Oioi said:


> 💃


I saw you like that a minute ago and thought I wonder if he’ll mention it.


----------



## Oioi

DLTBB said:


> I saw you like that a minute ago and thought I wonder if he’ll mention it.


It tickled me


----------



## DLTBB

*14th November

Cardio:*

25 minutes stationary bike 150BPM
*Pull:*

Iliac pull 3 x 6-8
Single arm pull-down 3 x 6-8
Yates row 3 x 6-8
Chest supported T-bar 3 x 6-8
Preacher curl 3 x 8-10
Cable curl 3 x 8-10
Plus the usual core and mobility work. Was struggling to get a proper pump today - I think I’m still a little depleted. Need to increase my food today. Doesn’t help that I’ve had the shits, colitis is playing up a little at the moment. 

Not made any plans today. Going to use it as a day to catch up with admin/finish up a few plans and relax for a change. This weekend was all systems go and I’m feeling pretty tired.


----------



## Imperitive.Intel

Bro you should have a thread where you have logs for your clients. I'd love to see there progress. Would probably get you more business too. 

Also, I come to your thread for valuable info, and try not to talk too much. But there is little on diet, could you shed some light on your diet? I think we've touched on this before long ago.


----------



## Imperitive.Intel

DLTBB said:


> *14th November
> 
> Cardio:*
> 
> 25 minutes stationary bike 150BPM
> *Pull:*
> 
> Iliac pull 3 x 6-8
> Single arm pull-down 3 x 6-8
> Yates row 3 x 6-8
> Chest supported T-bar 3 x 6-8
> Preacher curl 3 x 8-10
> Cable curl 3 x 8-10
> Plus the usual core and mobility work. Was struggling to get a proper pump today - I think I’m still a little depleted. Need to increase my food today. Doesn’t help that I’ve had the shits, colitis is playing up a little at the moment.
> 
> Not made any plans today. Going to use it as a day to catch up with admin/finish up a few plans and relax for a change. This weekend was all systems go and I’m feeling pretty tired.


Bro maybe some creatine for the pumps.


----------



## DLTBB

Imperitive.Intel said:


> Bro you should have a thread where you have logs for your clients. I'd love to see there progress. Would probably get you more business too.
> 
> Also, I come to your thread for valuable info, and try not to talk too much. But there is little on diet, could you shed some light on your diet? I think we've touched on this before long ago.


I can't really start posting pictures of people on here without their permission. But have done/will do for people who don't mind me sharing. 

There isn't much to say about my diet. I get 1g protein per lb of bodyweight and eat a certain number of calories per day depending on what my goal is. I don't really meal prep and mainly take the most convenient option. Only keeping tabs on protein and overall calories has always been enough for me.


----------



## DLTBB

*15th November

Cardio:*

25 minutes stationary bike 150BPM
*Legs:*

Leg press 3 x 6-8
Standing leg curl 4 x 8-12
Leg extension 3 x 8-12
Seated calf raise superset with standing calf raise 2 rounds
Abductors 2 x to failure
Calf striations and veins:



http://imgur.com/a/zst5O95


Me and my training partner are still suffering with a little soreness in the hips/knees/quads from the hike but I insisted we hit legs as we skipped them last time. 

I always used to get horrendous cramps when doing abductors but today I was totally pain-free and the movement felt super smooth. My stretching/mobility routine is paying off folks. I can’t recommend it enough. Get yourself a mat and put 15-20 minutes aside daily. Your body will thank you for it.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand

DLTBB said:


> *15th November
> 
> Cardio:*
> 
> 25 minutes stationary bike 150BPM
> *Legs:*
> 
> Leg press 3 x 6-8
> Standing leg curl 4 x 8-12
> Leg extension 3 x 8-12
> Seated calf raise superset with standing calf raise 2 rounds
> Abductors 2 x to failure
> Calf striations and veins:
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/zst5O95
> 
> 
> Me and my training partner are still suffering with a little soreness in the hips/knees/quads from the hike but I insisted we hit legs as we skipped them last time.
> 
> I always used to get horrendous cramps when doing abductors but today I was totally pain-free and the movement felt super smooth. My stretching/mobility routine is paying off folks. I can’t recommend it enough. Get yourself a mat and put 15-20 minutes aside daily. Your body will thank you for it.


Absolutely, I can’t recommend regular stretching enough to others.
most guys will not do it in the gym but even hitting a good 10 minutes on your rest day is a very good start.
Will improve your sessions and you’ll feel better for it in no time at all.


----------



## DLTBB

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Absolutely, I can’t recommend regular stretching enough to others.
> most guys will not do it in the gym but even hitting a good 10 minutes on your rest day is a very good start.
> Will improve your sessions and you’ll feel better for it in no time at all.


Yup I don’t think I could commit to it in the gym because I’m already spending a good chunk of my evening in there but I bought a cheap mat from Amazon and have been doing a quick session most days during quiet periods at work. Can feel a big difference in my calves and lower back especially but also feels like I’m able to engage my chest more during presses etc. I must have been as stiff as a board.


----------



## DLTBB

*16th November

Cardio:*

25 minutes stationary bike 150BPM
*Push:*

Machine chest press 3 x 6-8
Standing BB press 3 x 6-8
CGBP 2 x 6-8
Cable Y raise 3 x 8-10
Cable fly 2 x 8 (felt a little bit of grinding in the shoulder here so decided to back off to prevent any potential injury)
Banded face pull 3 x 20
Pardon the constipated look. 



http://imgur.com/a/jJ7dX3l


----------



## train2win

DLTBB said:


> *16th November
> 
> Cardio:*
> 
> 25 minutes stationary bike 150BPM
> *Push:*
> 
> Machine chest press 3 x 6-8
> Standing BB press 3 x 6-8
> CGBP 2 x 6-8
> Cable Y raise 3 x 8-10
> Cable fly 2 x 8 (felt a little bit of grinding in the shoulder here so decided to back off to prevent any potential injury)
> Banded face pull 3 x 20
> Pardon the constipated look.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/jJ7dX3l


Looking good man. We all make that face when we flex and when we push a poo out.


----------



## Imperitive.Intel

Looking competition ready not even planning for one. Shame.


----------



## DLTBB

train2win said:


> Looking good man. We all make that face when we flex and when we push a poo out.


My poo faces are probably worse than average with my battered guts. 😂


----------



## DLTBB

Imperitive.Intel said:


> Looking competition ready not even planning for one. Shame.


Would need to lose a good bit before competing TBH.


----------



## Imperitive.Intel

DLTBB said:


> Would need to lose a good bit before competing TBH.


Bro you're so lean you could probably use some aldactone and look comp ready xD not that I know how lean you need to be for a comp anyways


----------



## DLTBB

*17th November

Cardio:*

25 minutes stationary bike 150BPM
*Pull:*

Wide grip pull-up 3 x to failure
One arm DB row 3 x 6-8
Single arm cable row 3 x 6-8
Iliac pull 3 x 10
Preacher 3 x 8-12
EZ curl 2 x 10-12
Had a few comments this week about looking bigger/fuller. Nothing has changed with PEDs yet but my digestion/appetite has been better than it has been. Probably more hydrated/more glycogen kicking about. 

Will start a new cycle in the next couple of weeks so be prepared for some good gains in here.


----------



## Alex12340

Gut still holding in there?


----------



## DLTBB

Alex12340 said:


> Gut still holding in there?


Yep I’m up a few lbs even though calories and cardio have been the same so I must be digesting things a bit better rather than shitting everything out right away.


----------



## DLTBB

Having a rest today. I think it'll be beneficial. And it means I can train and time my time over the weekend without risk of burning out. We've booked a couples Thai massage after work. My Mrs booked us in for one that I know from experience is a happy ending place initially but I told her to cancel it and try somewhere else. They're not even qualified masseuses, the whole thing is just a ploy to offer the happy ending which I wouldn't be benefitting from during a couples session. Back in the gym for hamstring focused leg day tomorrow!


----------



## Oioi

I get sexually assaulted every time I go. Woman never listens and just waggles my nob around in the hope of getting money outta me. She can get stuffed 😂


----------



## DLTBB

Oioi said:


> I get sexually assaulted every time I go. Woman never listens and just waggles my nob around in the hope of getting money outta me. She can get stuffed 😂


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand

DLTBB said:


> View attachment 220588


Ha!
The place I used to go would say:
You wan’ naughty hends mr!?
I used to say no only because she was about 50 odd.
Blinding massage though


----------



## DLTBB

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Ha!
> The place I used to go would say:
> You wan’ naughty hends mr!?
> I used to say no only because she was about 50 odd.
> Blinding massage though


I’ve had a couple off birds who must’ve been in their late 50’s or even early 60’s. They still do the trick. 😂


----------



## Imperitive.Intel

DLTBB said:


> I’ve had a couple off birds who must’ve been in their late 50’s or even early 60’s. They still do the trick. 😂


Gyallissss


----------



## DLTBB

*19th November

Cardio:*

25 minutes stationary bike 150BPM
*Legs:*

SLDL 3 x 6
Single leg curl 3 x 10-12 and one triple drop set
Leg extension 3 x 10-12 and one triple drop set
Abductor 2 x to failure
Adductor 2 x to failure
Standing calf raise 5 x 8-15
Pump sponsored by greasy MSG loaded Chinese food from last night. 🤤



http://imgur.com/a/KtQovXN


Not feeling as sore from the massage as expected. Just my traps which I expected because they were very tight. Definitely feel like it’s helped me out. I ought to do it more often TBH.


----------



## train2win

DLTBB said:


> I’ve had a couple off birds who must’ve been in their late 50’s or even early 60’s. They still do the trick. 😂


----------



## DLTBB

train2win said:


> View attachment 220619


Don’t knock it til you’ve tried it son.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand

DLTBB said:


> *19th November
> 
> Cardio:*
> 
> 25 minutes stationary bike 150BPM
> *Legs:*
> 
> SLDL 3 x 6
> Single leg curl 3 x 10-12 and one triple drop set
> Leg extension 3 x 10-12 and one triple drop set
> Abductor 2 x to failure
> Adductor 2 x to failure
> Standing calf raise 5 x 8-15
> Pump sponsored by greasy MSG loaded Chinese food from last night. 🤤
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/KtQovXN
> 
> 
> Not feeling as sore from the massage as expected. Just my traps which I expected because they were very tight. Definitely feel like it’s helped me out. I ought to do it more often TBH.


Do you feel like doing cardio before weights hinders your strength output a little?


----------



## DLTBB

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Do you feel like doing cardio before weights hinders your strength output a little?


Maybe a tiny bit but if I leave it until afterwards I’ll skip it too often!


----------



## DLTBB

*20th November

Cardio:*

25 minutes stationary bike 150BPM
*Push:*

Incline press 3 x 6-8
Hammer Strength seated press 3 x 6-8
Cable fly 3 x 8-12
Banded laterals and rears superset 3 rounds
Cross body triceps pushdown 3 x 8-12
I went out for a drink with my cousin last night and got carried away and stayed out until 2AM. Barely ate all day so ended up feeling proper drunk. Staggering around and shit. Pitiful really. Looked lean and dry in the gym today at least but won’t be doing that again in a hurry. 😂 My Mrs wasn’t happy either because I told her I’d be back at 9PM.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand

DLTBB said:


> Maybe a tiny bit but if I leave it until afterwards I’ll skip it too often!


Certainly can’t argue with this. 
I’m guilty of this at least once a week.
I like to do half and half sometimes.
That way it gets done but doesn’t effect the strength so much.
The only issue I have with weights a cardio in the same session is time taken. 
I used to spend about 2.5 hours in the gym and now I’min and out in 75-80min on average.


----------



## DLTBB

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Certainly can’t argue with this.
> I’m guilty of this at least once a week.
> I like to do half and half sometimes.
> That way it gets done but doesn’t effect the strength so much.
> The only issue I have with weights a cardio in the same session is time taken.
> I used to spend about 2.5 hours in the gym and now I’min and out in 75-80min on average.


I used to skip it 50% of the time when I did it at the end. Pre lifting cardio was my New Year’s resolution of 2022 and I’ve actually stuck to it. 🎉 Damn 2.5 hours is a while. I end up in there for 70-90 minutes usually.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand

DLTBB said:


> I used to skip it 50% of the time when I did it at the end. Pre lifting cardio was my New Year’s resolution of 2022 and I’ve actually stuck to it. 🎉 Damn 2.5 hours is a while. I end up in there for 70-90 minutes usually.


It’s a really good one actually. 
I know it seems a long time but back then I was doing 5x5 so resting between sets and throwing cardio in plus time spent properly stretching afterwards. It’s easy to kill 2.5 hours doing that each session.


----------



## DLTBB

*21st November

Cardio:*

N/A
*Pull:*

Wide-grip pull down machine to failure (16, 13, 12 with machine stacked)
Hammer Strength iso lateral row 3 x 6-8
Pull-up underhand grip 3 x to failure (24, 21, 20) Bit of wrist discomfort during set 3 😞
Banded face pull superset with single straight arm pull-over 3 rounds
Preacher 3 x 6-10
Single cable curl 3 x 6-10
Almost sacked the training off but decided to go and had a good session. Trained alone. Glad I got it done. 


http://imgur.com/a/jIF1eBU


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand

Reminds me of the MPMD meme🤣 
****ing shoulders are mind bending


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand

DLTBB said:


> *21st November
> 
> Cardio:*
> 
> N/A
> *Pull:*
> 
> Wide-grip pull down machine to failure (16, 13, 12 with machine stacked)
> Hammer Strength iso lateral row 3 x 6-8
> Pull-up underhand grip 3 x to failure (24, 21, 20) Bit of wrist discomfort during set 3 😞
> Banded face pull superset with single straight arm pull-over 3 rounds
> Preacher 3 x 6-10
> Single cable curl 3 x 6-10
> Almost sacked the training off but decided to go and had a good session. Trained alone. Glad I got it done.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/jIF1eBU


You prefer training alone or with a partner?


----------



## DLTBB

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> You prefer training alone or with a partner?


In two minds about it at the min. We do get some good sessions in together me and my mate but having to rely on somebody else and work around their schedule is annoying after a while. But he is useful for a spot and doesn’t mind fetching DBs. 😂 I like both TBH and I’ve enjoyed watching him progress too.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand

DLTBB said:


> *21st November
> 
> Cardio:*
> 
> N/A
> *Pull:*
> 
> Wide-grip pull down machine to failure (16, 13, 12 with machine stacked)
> Hammer Strength iso lateral row 3 x 6-8
> Pull-up underhand grip 3 x to failure (24, 21, 20) Bit of wrist discomfort during set 3 😞
> Banded face pull superset with single straight arm pull-over 3 rounds
> Preacher 3 x 6-10
> Single cable curl 3 x 6-10
> Almost sacked the training off but decided to go and had a good session. Trained alone. Glad I got it done.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/jIF1eBU


I’d be interested to know how much gear I would need to ply myself with to ever reach this level of widescreen.


----------



## DLTBB

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> I’d be interested to know how much gear I would need to ply myself with to ever reach this level of widescreen.


You’ve got loads of potential judging from what you’ve done so far in such a short space of time. I don’t think it’s so much about how much in terms of dose but about accumulating a lot of time on something over the years and building bit by bit. You’ve got a big ass frame to fill so it’ll probably take you a bit longer but you’ll look like a legit barn door IRL.


----------



## gymaddict1986

DLTBB said:


> You’ve got loads of potential judging from what you’ve done so far in such a short space of time. I don’t think it’s so much about how much in terms of dose but about accumulating a lot of time on something over the years and building bit by bit. You’ve got a big ass frame to fill so it’ll probably take you a bit longer but you’ll look like a legit barn door IRL.


you don’t recommend pinning 1.6 grams of test e then lol . Jokes aside that’s a much smarter and more realistic approach Brick by brick .it’s a shame a majority don’t have this mentality . Looking in good shape mate 👍


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand

😂 I’ll take it.
never been called a barn door before, been called plenty of other names though!
No I know it’s not drugs. It’s a sensible application over a prolonged period.
I love the training and I love to eat so growing isn’t a problem.
I still stand by what I said and it’s absolutely likely I’ll never touch steroids again after this.
I’ll be more than happy if I can keep what I’ve earned so far.


----------



## Imperitive.Intel

DLTBB said:


> *21st November
> 
> Cardio:*
> 
> N/A
> *Pull:*
> 
> Wide-grip pull down machine to failure (16, 13, 12 with machine stacked)
> Hammer Strength iso lateral row 3 x 6-8
> Pull-up underhand grip 3 x to failure (24, 21, 20) Bit of wrist discomfort during set 3 😞
> Banded face pull superset with single straight arm pull-over 3 rounds
> Preacher 3 x 6-10
> Single cable curl 3 x 6-10
> Almost sacked the training off but decided to go and had a good session. Trained alone. Glad I got it done.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/jIF1eBU


Oioi c'mon man like DLTBB yeah? 👍 

Shining bruv.


----------



## DLTBB

Imperitive.Intel said:


> Oioi c'mon man like DLTBB yeah? 👍
> 
> Shining bruv.


You know this brudda.


----------



## Mackerson81

Imperitive.Intel said:


> Bro you should have a thread where you have logs for your clients. I'd love to see there progress. Would probably get you more business too.
> 
> Also, I come to your thread for valuable info, and try not to talk too much. But there is little on diet, could you shed some light on your diet? I think we've touched on this before long ago.


I'm a client, I can tell you his advise and training support is sound, he has made me rethink my approach to PEDs and also how to best achieve my goals. It's good to be accountable to someone and have someone who is knowledgeable and has proven results himself to speak to as and when I need. If anyone needs some support and encouragement then definitely get in touch with him.


----------



## Mackerson81

DLTBB said:


> My Mrs wasn’t happy either because I told her I’d be back at 9PM.


Never ever ever promise a time as it will always bite you in the ass! or say 3am then when your back at 2 your in the good books..


----------



## DLTBB

Thickness of king head has come on a lot lately. Used to have nothing there. No pump or anything here.


http://imgur.com/a/yHFo48u


----------



## Oioi

You got some short shorts yet bro?


----------



## DLTBB

Oioi said:


> You got some short shorts yet bro?


Soon G. Any Black Friday offers for me?


----------



## Oioi

DLTBB said:


> Soon G. Any Black Friday offers for me?


Nothing bar the stand up paddle board I bought. I buy female running shorts from sports direct with the comfy lycra liner, £23 so not the cheapest but short short and comfy. They've got some banging female Nike running vests for £11


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand

DLTBB said:


> Thickness of king head has come on a lot lately. Used to have nothing there. No pump or anything here.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/yHFo48u


My horse needs his shoe back please mate.


----------



## DLTBB

@train2win 😂


----------



## Alex12340

Mackerson81 said:


> I'm a client, I can tell you his advise and training support is sound, he has made me rethink my approach to PEDs and also how to best achieve my goals. It's good to be accountable to someone and have someone who is knowledgeable and has proven results himself to speak to as and when I need. If anyone needs some support and encouragement then definitely get in touch with him.


Gotta show some support here too why not, worked with DLTBB while rebounding back from my bad colitis flair, Stuck to a fair dose nothing over the top and made more gains than any previous cycle. Didnt need to throw in any unnecesary drugs to get good results following his advice etc.

Credit has to be given where it is due or whatever the fck the saying is.


----------



## DLTBB

Mackerson81 said:


> I'm a client, I can tell you his advise and training support is sound, he has made me rethink my approach to PEDs and also how to best achieve my goals. It's good to be accountable to someone and have someone who is knowledgeable and has proven results himself to speak to as and when I need. If anyone needs some support and encouragement then definitely get in touch with him.


Oh crap I didn’t even see this earlier. Thank you man, appreciated. ☺


----------



## DLTBB

*24th November

Cardio:*

N/A - All bikes occupied when I got in and certainly wasn’t go to cycle post-legs 😒
*Legs:*

Narrow stance leg press 2 x 6-8
Hack squat 3 x 6-8
Bulgarian split squat 3 x 6-8
Sissy squat 2 x to failure & pulse/partials
Adductor/abductor superset 2 rounds
Standing calf raise 4 x 12-14 & finish with a drop set and pulses
Also included 4 sets of biceps at the end as I felt I didn’t do enough during pull. 

Was kind of glad I skipped cardio because I’d just cooked and ate a huge Thai green curry about an hour before training and it was still sitting heavy on my stomach. 

Trying to incorporate some more knees-over-toes movements (@simonboyle) with my feet placed slightly lower as per a video posted on the forum earlier this week. Still working on hamstring and hip flexor mobility daily too which has improved a great deal across the board. Abductors in particular is a night and day difference.


----------



## simonboyle

DLTBB said:


> *24th November
> 
> Cardio:*
> 
> N/A - All bikes occupied when I got in and certainly wasn’t go to cycle post-legs 😒
> *Legs:*
> 
> Narrow stance leg press 2 x 6-8
> Hack squat 3 x 6-8
> Bulgarian split squat 3 x 6-8
> Sissy squat 2 x to failure & pulse/partials
> Adductor/abductor superset 2 rounds
> Standing calf raise 4 x 12-14 & finish with a drop set and pulses
> Also included 4 sets of biceps at the end as I felt I didn’t do enough during pull.
> 
> Was kind of glad I skipped cardio because I’d just cooked and ate a huge Thai green curry about an hour before training and it was still sitting heavy on my stomach.
> 
> Trying to incorporate some more knees-over-toes movements (@simonboyle) with my feet placed slightly lower as per a video posted on the forum earlier this week. Still working on hamstring and hip flexor mobility daily too which has improved a great deal across the board. Abductors in particular is a night and day difference.


Makes a difference huh? The things you don't think about.


----------



## DLTBB

simonboyle said:


> Makes a difference huh? The things you don't think about.


Yup and I could do with strengthening them up, feel like they’ve been a weak point during some movements and deep in to hikes.


----------



## simonboyle

DLTBB said:


> Yup and I could do with strengthening them up, feel like they’ve been a weak point during some movements and deep in to hikes.


I don't have access to a sled but sled drags would be the business for that


----------



## DLTBB

Rest day for me today chaps. Tired and done a lot of training on consecutive days, I know I need it even though it pains me not to get something done. Well, I’ve still done some stretching/mobility at least, but no lifting for me today. Going to get some pizza with my Mrs. The little fella got a haircut today, looks brand new. My Mrs idea to leave the little boots on him, FYI.


----------



## DLTBB

Managed a complete rest day and went for some nice food and a sticky toffee pudding last night. Feeling better and fresher now.

I'm going to start a cycle of 450 Test E and 100 Primo/Mast E per week. Should give me a decent little boost compared to the current 150 Test without many sides. I'll start this weekend. May add a bit of Turinabol too, but I'll have a think about that.

I've ordered myself some Love Heart and Vital Support from TBJP to run alongside the cycle, they have a bit of a sale on with Black Friday etc.


----------



## DLTBB

*25th November

Cardio:*

N/A - Rushed for time. Double cardio tomorrow, I promise. 
*Push:*

Hammer Strength decline press 3 x 6-8
Decline pec-deck 3 x 10
Plate loaded lateral raise 3 x 10 and one triple drop set
Lateral DB raise 3 x 10
Cross body pushdown 3 x 10 and one triple drop set
Absolutely blasted through that session. 40 minutes tops. Minimal rest in between sets. Pump was epic and HR was high which kind of makes up for my lazy ass missing cardio again. 

Taking the dog for a walk, cooking and relaxing tonight. Probably watch England in the World Cup.


----------



## train2win

DLTBB said:


> *25th November
> 
> Cardio:*
> 
> N/A - Rushed for time. Double cardio tomorrow, I promise.


😡

Naughty boy!!


----------



## DLTBB

train2win said:


> 😡
> 
> Naughty boy!!


Slacked with it this week. 😞


----------



## DLTBB

*26th November

Cardio:*

45 minutes stationary bike 150BPM (Redeemed myself ☺)
*Pull:*

Wide-grip pull-up 4 sets until failure (super strict, dead hang, 2 second pause at the top of each rep with chin over bar)
Kneeling cable row 3 x 6-8
Iliac pull 2 x 8-10
Chest supported T Bar (wider grip, upper back focus) 3 x 6-8
Prone shrug 2 sets until failure
Single cable curl 3 x 8-12
Preacher 2 sets until failure
Lovely session by myself. No rushing around. Took my time and enjoyed it. Great pump and some good working sets. 

Got a few little striations dancing around in shoulders while doing curls. 



http://imgur.com/a/mao7KVG


Starting cycle tomorrow. ☺


----------



## Imperitive.Intel

DLTBB said:


> Managed a complete rest day and went for some nice food and a sticky toffee pudding last night. Feeling better and fresher now.
> 
> I'm going to start a cycle of 450 Test E and 100 Primo/Mast E per week. Should give me a decent little boost compared to the current 150 Test without many sides. I'll start this weekend. May add a bit of Turinabol too, but I'll have a think about that.
> 
> I've ordered myself some Love Heart and Vital Support from TBJP to run alongside the cycle, they have a bit of a sale on with Black Friday etc.


So 450 test, 100 Primo, 100 Mast and maybe some Tbol. Sounds like an awesome cycle bro. If you were to take Tbol, what dose would you run? Ran tbol at 40mg at 16/17 with some Test/NPP. One thing I would say, it's a cardio friendly AAS unless you get those wicked shin splits. Some Taurine from a monster energy drink would solve the problem though.


----------



## Imperitive.Intel

DLTBB said:


> *26th November
> 
> Cardio:*
> 
> 45 minutes stationary bike 150BPM (Redeemed myself ☺)
> *Pull:*
> 
> Wide-grip pull-up 4 sets until failure (super strict, dead hang, 2 second pause at the top of each rep with chin over bar)
> Kneeling cable row 3 x 6-8
> Iliac pull 2 x 8-10
> Chest supported T Bar (wider grip, upper back focus) 3 x 6-8
> Prone shrug 2 sets until failure
> Single cable curl 3 x 8-12
> Preacher 2 sets until failure
> Lovely session by myself. No rushing around. Took my time and enjoyed it. Great pump and some good working sets.
> 
> Got a few little striations dancing around in shoulders while doing curls.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/mao7KVG
> 
> 
> Starting cycle tomorrow. ☺


Laser focus there mate. That's the face I love seeing in the gym. Talk about fitness modeling potential!!!


----------



## DLTBB

Got an Apple Watch now so will be able to get a bit more insight in to my resting heart rate, calories burned during training etc. I’m not going to take any of it as gospel but will be interesting to see the figures it spits out.

Somebody asked if my Mast/Primo is a little low and if I’ll see/get much out of it at 100mg per week. The main difference for me with the cycle is going from 150mg Test E cruise to 450mg, that will give me a decent bump in strength/fullness by itself. The Mast/Primo are in there for well-being/mood more than anything. Maybe they’ll give a slight cosmetic benefit as I’m already lean but we’ll see. It’s more a case of why not considering I’ve got them on hand already and they’ll cause minimal/no impact to blood work.


----------



## Imperitive.Intel

DLTBB said:


> Got an Apple Watch now so will be able to get a bit more insight in to my resting heart rate, calories burned during training etc. I’m not going to take any of it as gospel but will be interesting to see the figures it spits out.
> 
> Somebody asked if my Mast/Primo is a little low and if I’ll see/get much out of it at 100mg per week. The main difference for me with the cycle is going from 150mg Test E cruise to 450mg, that will give me a decent bump in strength/fullness by itself. The Mast/Primo are in there for well-being/mood more than anything. Maybe they’ll give a slight cosmetic benefit as I’m already lean but we’ll see. It’s more a case of why not considering I’ve got them on hand already and they’ll cause minimal/no impact to blood work.


Don't need much masteron when you're as lean as you are. A little will go a long way! 

Is it a cut/bulk/recomp? 

Will 100mg primo and masteron be enough estrogen inhibition to make it so that you don't need an A.I? Might be one reason to up the dosages.


----------



## DLTBB

Imperitive.Intel said:


> Don't need much masteron when you're as lean as you are. A little will go a long way!
> 
> Is it a cut/bulk/recomp?
> 
> Will 100mg primo and masteron be enough estrogen inhibition to make it so that you don't need an A.I? Might be one reason to up the dosages.


Little surplus but not a full on bulk. Just want to gain a little bit. I shouldn’t need any AI at this dose.


----------



## DLTBB

*27th November

Cardio:*

25 minutes incline treadmill 140BPM, final 5 minutes incline run 170+ BPM
*Push:*

Flat barbell bench 3 x 4-8 - Aimed for 6 x 160KG, failed on 4 here
Standing barbell press 3 x 6-8 and one back off set of 12
Cross body triceps 3 x 12
Cable Y raise 3 x 12 and one set of 15 in mid portion of ROM for tension (favourite exercise at the moment)
Pec deck 3 x 10-12
I was due to train legs but my training partner just got back in after a week of slacking off due to family commitments and I knew starting with legs would discourage him, so went back to push for his sake.

Starting the cycle today, 450 Test E, 100 Mast E, 100 Primo E.

Went and bought myself a rice cooker. If I’m going to be in a surplus consistently, I need a large portion of my calories to be easy on my stomach and easy to digest. I’ve stocked up on Jasmine rice. I’ll probably get 1200-1500 calories daily with rice alone to make life easier. My gut will be thankful and it’ll take a lot of thought and preparation out of the equation.

We’re moving to incline treadmill for cardio this week to warm the legs up for a hike planned on Saturday. We’re doing either Tryfan North Ridge or Devil’s Kitchen. Both stunning and in Snowdonia area. Forecast is great for the Saturday so far - hopefully it remains that way.

Feeling good and motivated today. Hopefully some good gains and great training sessions in the coming weeks.


----------



## Connor776

DLTBB said:


> All I am for is calories (3,200) and protein (175g). I’m completely flexible with my carb and fat intake as long as I hit my calorie/protein goals. I can usually tick off the protein goal with 2 solid meals, 2 shakes and a yogurt. The rest of the food is whatever I fancy, be it ‘clean’ foods, cookies, sweets etc. If I’m cutting/on lower calories, I’ll up the ratio of clean foods to help me satiety wise but I can afford to be flexible when I’m not in a deficit.


175 grams protein There’s more protein in my cum with my >52 nmol level , Nah I’m joking bro


----------



## DLTBB

Connor776 said:


> 175 grams protein There’s more protein in my cum with my >52 nmol level , Nah I’m joking bro


Start eating your own jizz and you might start gaining a bit of muscle.


----------



## Connor776

DLTBB said:


> Start eating your own jizz and you might start gaining a bit of muscle.


I use to years ago I don’t bother now lol


----------



## DLTBB

Connor776 said:


> I use to years ago I don’t bother now lol


Just start blending it with your shakes from today man. Free Test gains.


----------



## Connor776

DLTBB said:


> Just start blending it with your shakes from today man. Free Test gains.


😂


----------



## DLTBB

*28th November

Cardio:*

25 minutes incline treadmill 140BPM, final 5 minutes incline run 170+ BPM
*Legs:*

DB SLDL 3 x 6-8
GHR 3 x to failure
Hack squat 3 x 6-8
Lying leg curl 3 x 10-12
Adductor/abductor superset 3 rounds
Standing/seated calf raise 3 rounds
Lovely stuff. 

I’ve ate 1KG of Jasmine rice (dry weight) since yesterday. Just figuring out how to use the rice cooker and make it taste good. It’s sitting really well with my stomach so I’ll probably use it as my main carb source throughout this cycle. 

I’ve got a few support supplements which should arrive in the next few days, I went for Love Heart, Vital Support and Dream Sleep from TbJP. Just trying to cover all bases health wise while I’m running anything more than a cruise dose. 

Quick quad stomp for y’all. Hopefully gain some good thickness on these in the coming months. Good starting point IMO. 



http://imgur.com/a/ywTJ0PC


----------



## Brian Multigym

Looking huge mate! 💪💯


----------



## Cronus

I ordered the JP health supps too, got them on offer. Supplement needs had a decent prices NAC+TUDCA supp too at the time.


----------



## DLTBB

Cronus said:


> I ordered the JP health supps too, got them on offer. Supplement needs had a decent prices NAC+TUDCA supp too at the time.


Yeah I got them during the sale too. Decent savings. Interested to see if the sleep one makes any noticeable difference.


----------



## Cronus

DLTBB said:


> Yeah I got them during the sale too. Decent savings. Interested to see if the sleep one makes any noticeable difference.


You a light sleeper then like me. I can say I tried the supplement needs sleep aid and honestly saw no benefit. The biggest thing that helped was, routine, light apps on phone, early morning sun exposure and then just trying to no worry or give a **** about falling asleep. 

Only thing that can be nuisance, is having to go for a piss 2-3 a night, but usually fall back to sleep fairly quickly.

Can I ask how heavy you tend to go on RDLS/SLDL? Your quads are obviously insane, have you always stuck to that kind of volume.


----------



## DLTBB

Cronus said:


> You a light sleeper then like me. I can say I tried the supplement needs sleep aid and honestly saw no benefit. The biggest thing that helped was, routine, light apps on phone, early morning sun exposure and then just trying to no worry or give a **** about falling asleep.
> 
> Only thing that can be nuisance, is having to go for a piss 2-3 a night, but usually fall back to sleep fairly quickly.
> 
> Can I ask how heavy you tend to go on RDLS/SLDL? Your quads are obviously insane, have you always stuck to that kind of volume.


I could do with tidying up my sleep hygiene for sure.
I’ve been working around the 160KG mark for working sets lately. I’d never been prioritising hamstrings until about a month ago, they were always tacked on as an afterthought at the end of a leg session, so I should be able to progress pretty well. All leg sessions until recently were about battering the quads into oblivion and then whatever I had energy for afterwards.


----------



## train2win

DLTBB said:


> *27th November
> 
> Cardio:*
> 
> 25 minutes incline treadmill 140BPM, final 5 minutes incline run 170+ BPM
> *Push:*
> 
> Flat barbell bench 3 x 4-8 - Aimed for 6 x 160KG, failed on 4 here
> Standing barbell press 3 x 6-8 and one back off set of 12
> Cross body triceps 3 x 12
> Cable Y raise 3 x 12 and one set of 15 in mid portion of ROM for tension (favourite exercise at the moment)
> Pec deck 3 x 10-12
> I was due to train legs but my training partner just got back in after a week of slacking off due to family commitments and I knew starting with legs would discourage him, so went back to push for his sake.
> 
> Starting the cycle today, 450 Test E, 100 Mast E, 100 Primo E.
> 
> Went and bought myself a rice cooker. If I’m going to be in a surplus consistently, I need a large portion of my calories to be easy on my stomach and easy to digest. I’ve stocked up on Jasmine rice. I’ll probably get 1200-1500 calories daily with rice alone to make life easier. My gut will be thankful and it’ll take a lot of thought and preparation out of the equation.
> 
> We’re moving to incline treadmill for cardio this week to warm the legs up for a hike planned on Saturday. We’re doing either Tryfan North Ridge or Devil’s Kitchen. Both stunning and in Snowdonia area. Forecast is great for the Saturday so far - hopefully it remains that way.
> 
> Feeling good and motivated today. Hopefully some good gains and great training sessions in the coming weeks.


160kg bench??? Jesus.


----------



## Oioi

train2win said:


> 160kg bench??? Jesus.


Can't be far off double bodyweight?


----------



## PaulNe

train2win said:


> 160kg bench??? Jesus.


The bloke has similiar strength levels to me but weighs several stone lighter. Absolutely amazing. The little shite


----------



## DLTBB

My BP spiked last night for some reason. I’ve had it twice over the last couple of weeks. I’ve taken my first dose of Test/Primo/Mast but the first spike happened before this. Going to my GP now to get a reading and some advice. It feels like it’s back to normal now but all night in bed it was like I could hear the blood rushing around in my ears and feel it in my neck whereas my pulse on my wrist felt slow and weak. Not sure if there’s something up physically or if I’m just feeling anxious but let’s see what the doctor makes of it. Will update.


----------



## DLTBB

140/80 while I was in there which is high but not alarmingly high. Plus the doctor’s office always adds a few points. I’m usually at 120/70 or so. They took bloods to check everything out while I was there. It was high as **** while I was in bed earlier and quite unsettling. Hopefully get some answers soon and will make required changes/add some meds/supps if needed. Got that Vital Support on the way which should help some. Still unsure whether it’s physical or something mentally induced by anxiety/stress etc., but I’ve felt fine generally.


----------



## DLTBB

The Doctor called me back and it sounded as if he was trying to hint that the little scare I had last night was mental rather than physical. He suggested this morning's reading wasn't particularly high at 140/80 (I'd want it lower really) and basically tried to talk me out of any worry/follow up. I don't know though, it didn't feel normal. As somebody on PEDs, I feel like I'm pretty in tune with my body etc. I asked if he'll run an ECG next week. Might be completely pointless but I guess I just want some reassurance, might just be being paranoid after an unpleasant night but I think a little bit of reassurance would go a long way at the moment, you know? The bloods will be back in 2-3 days also which gives me an updated snapshot of where my markers are at at least, so it was worth a quick trip over to the surgery either way.


----------



## Brian Multigym

You talk as though it is a one off, so I would not worry mate. Stress can raise BP that much. There a few things that could raise it including salt. Mine is normally 121/68 and one day it was 150/78, I was a bit worried but it dropped within hours. I get palpations now as well. My Doctor sends me for an ECG if I have commented about either and nothing as ever shown up and the ECG was normal (had two over a long time). I've even had the 24 hour ECG Monitor and nothing wrong (once or twice over a long time). It's peace of mind though. Honestly, I don't worry about it anymore. 

Keep calm and keep checking your BP, it will drop, but if you would feel better get the ECG done. ✔


----------



## DLTBB

Brian Multigym said:


> You talk as though it is a one off, so I would not worry mate. Stress can raise BP that much. There a few things that could raise it including salt. Mine is normally 121/68 and one day it was 150/78, I was a bit worried but it dropped within hours. I get palpations now as well. My Doctor sends me for an ECG if I have commented about either and nothing as ever shown up and the ECG was normal (had two over a long time). I've even had the 24 hour ECG Monitor and nothing wrong (once or twice over a long time). It's peace of mind though. Honestly, I don't worry about it anymore.
> 
> Keep calm and keep checking your BP, it will drop, but if you would feel better get the ECG done. ✔


Yep, it might be nothing but it's beneficial to double check just in case. It could well be stress/anxiety related but I haven't been feeling any of that day to day. Maybe it's just been bubbling away under the surface. We'll see though. ECG is next Monday.


----------



## DLTBB

Having a rest tonight boys. I’d have been happy to train but the Mrs has insisted I rest. I only slept for like an hour so it makes sense. Gonna have a bath and some food and hopefully a decent sleep.


----------



## TMD

DLTBB said:


> The Doctor called me back and it sounded as if he was trying to hint that the little scare I had last night was mental rather than physical. He suggested this morning's reading wasn't particularly high at 140/80 (I'd want it lower really) and basically tried to talk me out of any worry/follow up. I don't know though, it didn't feel normal. As somebody on PEDs, I feel like I'm pretty in tune with my body etc. I asked if he'll run an ECG next week. Might be completely pointless but I guess I just want some reassurance, might just be being paranoid after an unpleasant night but I think a little bit of reassurance would go a long way at the moment, you know? The bloods will be back in 2-3 days also which gives me an updated snapshot of where my markers are at at least, so it was worth a quick trip over to the surgery either way.


How's training been mate? I've found my bp and rhr starts to increase as my training volume increases and my recovery decreases. Also if your sleep quality is reducing as well, I take that as a bit of a sign to have a few days off.


----------



## DLTBB

TMD said:


> How's training been mate? I've found my bp and rhr starts to increase as my training volume increases and my recovery decreases. Also if your sleep quality is reducing as well, I take that as a bit of a sign to have a few days off.


I’d say very similar to usual. Sleep quality hasn’t been the best though. Got a sleep aid on route so hopefully that improves things. Also got a BP aid and I do have Telmisartan on hand if needed, but would rather sort it without meds if possible! I think I’m just low key stressed and it’s bubbling away under the surface maybe.


----------



## DLTBB

£1.09 Aldi @Brian Multigym


----------



## Brian Multigym

Looks good mate, never tried drinking yogurts, but ARLA drinking yogurts (20g of protein) are 4 for £3 in Morrisons. Only seen them of late but they were there. I have not bought them, I normally buy ARLA Protein yogurts. Cheers.


----------



## Alex12340

I wouldnt get too worried about the BP all too quick, get a few readings in and assess from there.

I’ve had doctors tell me i’m fine around 150/70 which i beg to differ  Wether you’re in hospital or the gp’s that sort of BP should be monitored.

Nothing you dont know already though, stressing over it wont help so keep a cool head


----------



## DLTBB

Alex12340 said:


> I wouldnt get too worried about the BP all too quick, get a few readings in and assess from there.
> 
> I’ve had doctors tell me i’m fine around 150/70 which i beg to differ  Wether you’re in hospital or the gp’s that sort of BP should be monitored.
> 
> Nothing you dont know already though, stressing over it wont help so keep a cool head


I did have a cuff a while ago but I must have left it at my old place with the ex. I’d have just banged if on this morning if I did. Felt like it was sky high or maybe I was just tripping and panicking myself into a meltdown. Either way, feel pretty much normal now. Bit of tightness in my neck because I must’ve been tense AF but other than that I’m sound. Will try to get a decent sleep tonight and back at it tomorrow. Ordered a new cuff from Amazon too.


----------



## Oioi

DLTBB said:


> The Doctor called me back and it sounded as if he was trying to hint that the little scare I had last night was mental rather than physical. He suggested this morning's reading wasn't particularly high at 140/80 (I'd want it lower really) and basically tried to talk me out of any worry/follow up. I don't know though, it didn't feel normal. As somebody on PEDs, I feel like I'm pretty in tune with my body etc. I asked if he'll run an ECG next week. Might be completely pointless but I guess I just want some reassurance, might just be being paranoid after an unpleasant night but I think a little bit of reassurance would go a long way at the moment, you know? The bloods will be back in 2-3 days also which gives me an updated snapshot of where my markers are at at least, so it was worth a quick trip over to the surgery either way.


You ordered a larger size right? Cuff size makes a big difference. 

I'd be asking for 24-72h BP monitor. My Dr took 24h urine and offered a 72h BP monitor thingy. 

My Dr also wasn't too fussed about multiple 140 readings


----------



## DLTBB

*30th November

Cardio:*

25 minutes incline treadmill 140BPM, final 5 minutes incline run 170+ BPM
*Push:*

Flat plate-loaded press 4 x 6-8 (4.5 PPS top set)
Single pec deck 3 x 12
Cable Y raise 3 x 8-12
Single cable rear delt 3 x 8-12
Single cross body push-down 2 x 10-12
Single cable overhead extension 2 x 10-12
Lots of cables I know but taking sets in desired rep ranges to failure so I can’t complain. 

I think I figured out the BP conundrum. I take the occasional 0.25 Arimidex when I feel high E2 symptoms and it looks like the tub I loaded with a handful of what I thought were 1mg cut in to quarters have actually been other similar looking white pills which I must have mistaken for Arimidex. Possibly old T3 or something, I can’t even be sure. Bloods will come back with high E2 which will explain BP spiking. Popped AI last night and feel better already. Classic right?

My mate has a chest infection so trained alone and Saturday’s hike may be cancelled. Bummer. 

Today was a lovely session. I shit you not when I say I could barely lift my arms by the end because my shoulders were so ridiculously pumped. 

Hopefully I can sleep well without thinking I’m going to have a heart attack tonight eh?

Got the rice cooker full of the fluffiest Jasmine known to man warmed up nicely for when I get home and plenty of chicken breasts to chuck in the air fryer, have a good night fellas.


----------



## PaulNe

Id be over the moon with your high blood pressure reading when im on cycle lol


----------



## DLTBB

PaulNe said:


> Id be over the moon with your high blood pressure reading when im on cycle lol


You know me fam, paranoid and on the spectrum. I like to stay around 120/70 or I feel like I’m slowly killing myself and it messes with my vibe. I reckon I’ll be back down to that level once I knock the E2 down and maybe even a touch lower once that Vital Support arrives.


----------



## Alex12340

All the knowledge in the world but cant find his adex and pops random pills


----------



## DLTBB

Alex12340 said:


> All the knowledge in the world but cant find his adex and pops random pills


I know, shameful. They were in a similar sized blister pack and similar size and coloured tabs. I must’ve cut a bunch of them in to quarters and popped them in a plain tub without realising.


----------



## DLTBB

Haven't been able to take BP reading again because I need batteries for my cuff but my RHR is down by 20+ BPM compared to yesterday now I've popped a bit of AI and been able to sleep. Mental.


----------



## DLTBB

Doctor called back regarding the bloods and everything looks fine. They didn't do a hormone panel with that batch so I couldn't see where my E2 was but it must have been raised. Liver/kidneys in range. RBC is better than last time but still a little low and iron is on the lower end but improved from last bloods. I've not been consistent with iron supplements so I can bring that up quite easily myself.


----------



## ArnoldIsNumeroUno

Does your GP know about the PED use? I’m interested in how to approach that/ if at all. 

I should probably tell my TRT doc at Leger clinic anyway


----------



## DLTBB

ArnoldIsNumeroUno said:


> Does your GP know about the PED use? I’m interested in how to approach that/ if at all.
> 
> I should probably tell my TRT doc at Leger clinic anyway


Yeah been on my record for a while. He's sound with it and will do blood work for me when I ask etc.


----------



## DLTBB

*1st December

Cardio:*

N/A
*Pull:*

Hammer Strength iso row 3 x 6-8
Neutral pull-up 3 x to failure
Wide grip pull-down 3 x 6-10
Straight arm rope pullover 2 x to failure
Lean away cable curl 3 x 6-10
DB hammer curl 3 x 6-10 each side
Preacher 21’s 2 rounds
No cardio as I have errands to run. 

Lovely session again and feeling much better and back to normal now my heart rate, BP and E2 is down. One little imbalance can really mess with you.


----------



## Imperitive.Intel

Had a stroke once. Was so scared I swore to only run TRT and nothing else for life. I couldn't move half my face. Turned out it was the 2 bottles of vodka I drank and all the stress I was having those past few days. I was only on 250mg test and 25mg anadrol 3x per week


----------



## PaulNe

Imperitive.Intel said:


> Had a stroke once. Was so scared I swore to only run TRT and nothing else for life. I couldn't move half my face. Turned out it was the 2 bottles of vodka I drank and all the stress I was having those past few days. I was only on 250mg test and 25mg anadrol 3x per week


Moral of the story cut the 2 bottles of vodka a day out of your diet @DLTBB


----------



## DLTBB

Definitely slept better the last couple of nights. I feel much better for it. And RHR has stayed down too according to my watch. Looks like tomorrow's hike is officially cancelled as my mate is still suffering with a chest infection. I have another friend who says he'll do it but he's not very knowledgeable and it's supposedly a challenging/potentially dangerous route to scramble up. I'm still not massively experienced myself so it's not really appealing to me. Don't fancy falling to my rocky death just before Christmas. Means I can go in and hit legs tonight at least.


----------



## train2win

DLTBB said:


> Definitely slept better the last couple of nights. I feel much better for it. And RHR has stayed down too according to my watch. Looks like tomorrow's hike is officially cancelled as my mate is still suffering with a chest infection. I have another friend who says he'll do it but he's not very knowledgeable and it's supposedly a challenging/potentially dangerous route to scramble up. I'm still not massively experienced myself so it's not really appealing to me. Don't fancy falling to my rocky death just before Christmas. Means I can go in and hit legs tonight at least.


RHR has become a good gauge for my e2 and whether it's too high as well. When my e2 is good, my RHR will be low to mid 50s, when it's too high it goes as high as 75.


----------



## ArnoldIsNumeroUno

.


DLTBB said:


> Yeah been on my record for a while. He's sound with it and will do blood work for me when I ask etc.


Sounds like a great GP! How did you find him??


----------



## DLTBB

ArnoldIsNumeroUno said:


> .
> 
> Sounds like a great GP! How did you find him??


Just randomly got him assigned at my local surgery one time for something unrelated and thought he was an alright guy so asked for him for any future appointments. Decent bloke.


----------



## DLTBB

*2nd December

Cardio:*

N/A
*Legs:*

Pendulum squat 4 x 6-8 (did too many warm-up sets leading up to working as I forgot my working weights on the machine)
Single leg hack squat 3 x 6-8
Leg extension 3 x 8-12
Weighted hyperextension 3 x to failure
Standing calf raise 4 x 10-12
Not at my usual gym so using some different kit. Love that pendulum squat, wish my main gym would get one in. 



http://imgur.com/a/1wImR18


Nothing major planned this weekend. Kind of bummed the hike got cancelled but we’ll get it rescheduled soon enough.


----------



## Alex12340

Started using hack squats recently and i thought it was the shit, didnt think it could get any better until i stepped on a pendulum the other day, Felt absolutely amazing.


----------



## DLTBB

Alex12340 said:


> Started using hack squats recently and i thought it was the shit, didnt think it could get any better until i stepped on a pendulum the other day, Felt absolutely amazing.


Lovely bit of kit. Single leg hacks really good too. Might start doing one leg session a week at this other gym for variety. The lad’s not even been charging me for entry too which is a bonus.


----------



## DLTBB

_Autism warning:_
Random thoughts and not complete, will add to it as I think of more related points. 

Why your cut/bulk sucks

“Steroids don’t seem to work for me” and similar threads pop up regularly. Drugs are always blamed for lack of gains. It’s never or very rarely the drugs. Steroids work. There’s no denying that. Sure, people might get stung with completely bunk gear from time to time, but the lab would be outed and it would be common knowledge to avoid the lab and their products very quickly. 

More often than not it’s a nutrition issue. People will use a basic TDEE calorie counter and take the number it spits out for their ‘maintenance’ as gospel. Think about how much data you’re inputting - your age, weight, height, activity level from a simple drop-down menu and your body fat (which in most cases will be a total guess in itself). The number it spits out is an estimate at best. 

So they’ll roll with that maintenance number, subtract a few hundred calories to bring themselves into a supposed deficit if they want to cut and add a few hundred calories to bring themselves into a supposed surplus if they want to bulk. Only the estimate can be so far off from the offset that they might not even be in a surplus or a deficit at all. 

They’ll spend half of their cycle doing this and come and complain, claiming their drugs aren’t working. Finding your actual maintenance takes some trial and error. You can use the estimate as a starter number but you need to be weighing yourself each day and looking at your average weight over that week (to account for fluctuations, water etc.). Once you’ve done that, you’ll have a basic idea of how far off you are and you can make adjustments from there, adding or taking away calories as required. 

The adjustments and tracking need to continue throughout the cycle as your maintenance will rise/fall as your body weight changes. So you need to continue to weigh yourself and make adjustments to your intake as you go along. It might seem like a bit of a ball ache weighing yourself daily, but it will help massively to ensure steady progress and no plateaus. There’s a decent brand for scales on Amazon called RENPHO which links to an App on your phone and shows a daily/monthly graph of your bodyweight over time so you can see progress and assess trends. 

Once you’ve got your maintenance figured out and you actually know how many calories you need to consume to work towards your goal, you’re going to need to actually stick to it, crazy right? That will involve actually tracking what you’re eating and drinking. I revert back to Connor’s recent post, he was complaining that he wasn’t gaining on his cycle and was considering site injections on his triceps to create scar tissue to help grow his arms. When asked what he’s actually eating, his answer was something along the lines of “ummm idk a bagel, a couple eggs and 3 bowls of spag bol, my diet is very balanced”. In other words, he has no idea how many calories he was consuming or the sizes of his portions. He was eating intuitively and not growing as a result. When pulled up on it, his reply was “well I’m just trying to eat a lot so I should gain”. Unless you’ve been tracking calories and portions for YEARS, you’re not going to get predictable/consistent results by eating intuitively or ‘eye balling’ your meals. The chances are you’ll spend some days in a surplus and some days in a deficit resulting in you spinning your wheels and making little to no progress. 

Knowing how much you should be eating and actually eating that amount will definitely increase the chances of your drugs ‘working’. 

Failed cuts are another big one for the drugs copping the flack. In most cases, the guys using the drugs don’t need most/any of the fat-loss drugs they’re using. If you can’t cut from 20% body fat to 12% body fat without using fat-burners, bodybuilding probably isn’t for you. A lot of people burn out too soon and never get as lean as they plan or intend to. That’s because they take the kitchen sink approach. Reducing your calorie intake massively overnight and adding Clen, T3 and whatever else you can get your hands on is a great recipe for feeling like shit. 

Lower your calorie intake over time. Again, measure your weight during the cut. If you stall, reduce your calorie intake slightly. You never really need to make an adjustment of more than 2-300 calories at a time. Getting yourself into a deficit to begin with can just be an adaption of your regular diet with some of the portion sizes being reduced. It doesn’t need to be a radically different diet and you don’t need to be in a 1,000+ calorie daily deficit from the offset. You’ll burn out and will give up before you reach your goal. 

Aside from tapering calorie intake down, you can increase calorie output. In the form of doing some cardio in the gym or getting outside and getting some fresh air, walking the dog etc. Combining dropping calories with increasing cardio will prevent you from reaching a sticking point on either too quickly. 

Things like Clen and T3 I see as an ace up your sleeve, a tool you might pull out very deep into a diet when you’ve reached a sticking point and decreasing calorie intake or increasing cardio any further will be detrimental. At that point, I can get behind it. If you’re fat and using either or both as a crutch because you’re too lazy or in too much of a rush to get from A to B, no. 

Binge eating or massive cheat days can potentially undo your entire week of being in a deficit. If you know you’ve got a meal or some kind of event coming up, you can ‘bank’ some calories in the days leading up to the event and carry them over, you shouldn’t hinder your progress as long as your daily average across the week is still where it needs to be. Much better than eating normal all week and then pissing it all down the toilet for sure.


----------



## Oioi

DLTBB said:


> _Autism warning:_
> Random thoughts and not complete, will add to it as I think of more related points.
> 
> Why your cut/bulk sucks
> 
> “Steroids don’t seem to work for me” and similar threads pop up regularly. Drugs are always blamed for lack of gains. It’s never or very rarely the drugs. Steroids work. There’s no denying that. Sure, people might get stung with completely bunk gear from time to time, but the lab would be outed and it would be common knowledge to avoid the lab and their products very quickly.
> 
> More often than not it’s a nutrition issue. People will use a basic TDEE calorie counter and take the number it spits out for their ‘maintenance’ as gospel. Think about how much data you’re inputting - your age, weight, height, activity level from a simple drop-down menu and your body fat (which in most cases will be a total guess in itself). The number it spits out is an estimate at best.
> 
> So they’ll roll with that maintenance number, subtract a few hundred calories to bring themselves into a supposed deficit if they want to cut and add a few hundred calories to bring themselves into a supposed surplus if they want to bulk. Only the estimate can be so far off from the offset that they might not even be in a surplus or a deficit at all.
> 
> They’ll spend half of their cycle doing this and come and complain, claiming their drugs aren’t working. Finding your actual maintenance takes some trial and error. You can use the estimate as a starter number but you need to be weighing yourself each day and looking at your average weight over that week (to account for fluctuations, water etc.). Once you’ve done that, you’ll have a basic idea of how far off you are and you can make adjustments from there, adding or taking away calories as required.
> 
> The adjustments and tracking need to continue throughout the cycle as your maintenance will rise/fall as your body weight changes. So you need to continue to weigh yourself and make adjustments to your intake as you go along. It might seem like a bit of a ball ache weighing yourself daily, but it will help massively to ensure steady progress and no plateaus. There’s a decent brand for scales on Amazon called RENPHO which links to an App on your phone and shows a daily/monthly graph of your bodyweight over time so you can see progress and assess trends.
> 
> Once you’ve got your maintenance figured out and you actually know how many calories you need to consume to work towards your goal, you’re going to need to actually stick to it, crazy right? That will involve actually tracking what you’re eating and drinking. I revert back to Connor’s recent post, he was complaining that he wasn’t gaining on his cycle and was considering site injections on his triceps to create scar tissue to help grow his arms. When asked what he’s actually eating, his answer was something along the lines of “ummm idk a bagel, a couple eggs and 3 bowls of spag bol, my diet is very balanced”. In other words, he has no idea how many calories he was consuming or the sizes of his portions. He was eating intuitively and not growing as a result. When pulled up on it, his reply was “well I’m just trying to eat a lot so I should gain”. Unless you’ve been tracking calories and portions for YEARS, you’re not going to get predictable/consistent results by eating intuitively or ‘eye balling’ your meals. The chances are you’ll spend some days in a surplus and some days in a deficit resulting in you spinning your wheels and making little to no progress.
> 
> Knowing how much you should be eating and actually eating that amount will definitely increase the chances of your drugs ‘working’.
> 
> Failed cuts are another big one for the drugs copping the flack. In most cases, the guys using the drugs don’t need most/any of the fat-loss drugs they’re using. If you can’t cut from 20% body fat to 12% body fat without using fat-burners, bodybuilding probably isn’t for you. A lot of people burn out too soon and never get as lean as they plan or intend to. That’s because they take the kitchen sink approach. Reducing your calorie intake massively overnight and adding Clen, T3 and whatever else you can get your hands on is a great recipe for feeling like shit.
> 
> Lower your calorie intake over time. Again, measure your weight during the cut. If you stall, reduce your calorie intake slightly. You never really need to make an adjustment of more than 2-300 calories at a time. Getting yourself into a deficit to begin with can just be an adaption of your regular diet with some of the portion sizes being reduced. It doesn’t need to be a radically different diet and you don’t need to be in a 1,000+ calorie daily deficit from the offset. You’ll burn out and will give up before you reach your goal.
> 
> Aside from tapering calorie intake down, you can increase calorie output. In the form of doing some cardio in the gym or getting outside and getting some fresh air, walking the dog etc. Combining dropping calories with increasing cardio will prevent you from reaching a sticking point on either too quickly.
> 
> Things like Clen and T3 I see as an ace up your sleeve, a tool you might pull out very deep into a diet when you’ve reached a sticking point and decreasing calorie intake or increasing cardio any further will be detrimental. At that point, I can get behind it. If you’re fat and using either or both as a crutch because you’re too lazy or in too much of a rush to get from A to B, no.
> 
> Binge eating or massive cheat days can potentially undo your entire week of being in a deficit. If you know you’ve got a meal or some kind of event coming up, you can ‘bank’ some calories in the days leading up to the event and carry them over, you shouldn’t hinder your progress as long as your daily average across the week is still where it needs to be. Much better than eating normal all week and then pissing it all down the toilet for sure.


Massively useful for some, blatantly obvious for many as daft as it may sound 👊


----------



## hmgs

Well, being a _bit_ Asperger’s meself, I did expect a little bit more; including macro balance & it’s affect on water balance/scale weight…


----------



## DLTBB

hmgs said:


> Well, being a _bit_ Asperger’s meself, I did expect a little bit more; including macro balance & it’s affect on water balance/scale weight…


That’ll be added shortly.


----------



## DLTBB

*3rd December

Cardio:*

25 minutes incline treadmill (20 minutes 140-150 BPM & 5 minutes 170+ to finish)
*Push:*

Flat machine press 3 x to failure (stacks at 145KG - 14, 11, 10)
Single pec deck 3 x 8-12
Seated Smith press 3 x 6-8
Cable Y raise 3 x 8-12
Single rope push-down 2 rounds of triple drop sets
Nice session in the bag today. 

Need to pin some Test/Mast/Primo today. 

Going to take the dog out for a long walk and get some dinner. Probably visit the family later and then need to sit down at the laptop and make some training plans. This week’s been a record week for new coaching clients, it’s starting to catch on now and getting a lot of recommendations to friends too which is beautiful. 



http://imgur.com/a/NGtguXr


----------



## Oioi

DLTBB said:


> *3rd December
> 
> Cardio:*
> 
> 25 minutes incline treadmill (20 minutes 140-150 BPM & 5 minutes 170+ to finish)
> *Push:*
> 
> Flat machine press 3 x to failure (stacks at 145KG - 14, 11, 10)
> Single pec deck 3 x 8-12
> Seated Smith press 3 x 6-8
> Cable Y raise 3 x 8-12
> Single rope push-down 2 rounds of triple drop sets
> Nice session in the bag today.
> 
> Need to pin some Test/Mast/Primo today.
> 
> Going to take the dog out for a long walk and get some dinner. Probably visit the family later and then need to sit down at the laptop and make some training plans. This week’s been a record week for new coaching clients, it’s starting to catch on now and getting a lot of recommendations to friends too which is beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/NGtguXr


All about a wee shorts tuck 👊


----------



## DLTBB

Oioi said:


> All about a wee shorts tuck 👊


Gotta be done or I get abuse from you.


----------



## UK2USA

DLTBB said:


> *3rd December
> 
> Cardio:*
> 
> 25 minutes incline treadmill (20 minutes 140-150 BPM & 5 minutes 170+ to finish)
> *Push:*
> 
> Flat machine press 3 x to failure (stacks at 145KG - 14, 11, 10)
> Single pec deck 3 x 8-12
> Seated Smith press 3 x 6-8
> Cable Y raise 3 x 8-12
> Single rope push-down 2 rounds of triple drop sets
> Nice session in the bag today.
> 
> Need to pin some Test/Mast/Primo today.
> 
> Going to take the dog out for a long walk and get some dinner. Probably visit the family later and then need to sit down at the laptop and make some training plans. This week’s been a record week for new coaching clients, it’s starting to catch on now and getting a lot of recommendations to friends too which is beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/NGtguXr


Killer pic mate!


----------



## ArnoldIsNumeroUno

DLTBB said:


> _Autism warning:_
> Random thoughts and not complete, will add to it as I think of more related points.


Do you have autism or are you just using it as a phrase?


----------



## DLTBB

ArnoldIsNumeroUno said:


> Do you have autism or are you just using it as a phrase?


I don’t. Not diagnosed at least.


----------



## DLTBB

*4th December

Cardio:*

25 minutes incline treadmill (20 minutes 140-150 BPM & 5 minutes 170+ to finish)
*Pull:*

Weighted wide-grip pull-up 4 x 6-8 & 1 set BW to failure super strict
Meadows row 3 x 6-8
Low cable row 2 x 6-8
Chest supported T bar wide/high 2 x 6-8
Face away cable curl 3 x 8-12
Barbell 21’s 2 rounds
The festivities have started in the DLTBB a household. Tree’s up, Spotify Christmas playlist was on and we watched both Gavin and Stacey Christmas specials last night. 



http://imgur.com/a/RrbVnHJ


Going for a steak dinner today for my Mrs grandma’s birthday. Looking forward to it TBH.


----------



## train2win

DLTBB said:


> *4th December
> 
> Cardio:*
> 
> 25 minutes incline treadmill (20 minutes 140-150 BPM & 5 minutes 170+ to finish)
> *Pull:*
> 
> Weighted wide-grip pull-up 4 x 6-8 & 1 set BW to failure super strict
> Meadows row 3 x 6-8
> Low cable row 2 x 6-8
> Chest supported T bar wide/high 2 x 6-8
> Face away cable curl 3 x 8-12
> Barbell 21’s 2 rounds
> The festivities have started in the DLTBB a household. Tree’s up, Spotify Christmas playlist was on and we watched both Gavin and Stacey Christmas specials last night.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/RrbVnHJ
> 
> 
> Going for a steak dinner today for my Mrs grandma’s birthday. Looking forward to it TBH.


Looking festive bro. 

You a fan of Crimbo?


----------



## DLTBB

train2win said:


> Looking festive bro.
> 
> You a fan of Crimbo?


I enjoy it yeah, but also being reminded of a couple of years ago which was the shittest Christmas known to man. We’re not going over the top with presents this year. What about you, festive guy or nah?


----------



## DLTBB

http://imgur.com/a/Y0A746E


----------



## train2win

DLTBB said:


> I enjoy it yeah, but also being reminded of a couple of years ago which was the shittest Christmas known to man. We’re not going over the top with presents this year. What about you, festive guy or nah?


Oh yeah, that must have been horrendous. 

I wasn't until I had kids and a wife that's very festive, she's a bit of an extremist really, so she's converted me.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand

DLTBB said:


> *4th December
> 
> Cardio:*
> 
> 25 minutes incline treadmill (20 minutes 140-150 BPM & 5 minutes 170+ to finish)
> *Pull:*
> 
> Weighted wide-grip pull-up 4 x 6-8 & 1 set BW to failure super strict
> Meadows row 3 x 6-8
> Low cable row 2 x 6-8
> Chest supported T bar wide/high 2 x 6-8
> Face away cable curl 3 x 8-12
> Barbell 21’s 2 rounds
> The festivities have started in the DLTBB a household. Tree’s up, Spotify Christmas playlist was on and we watched both Gavin and Stacey Christmas specials last night.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/RrbVnHJ
> 
> 
> Going for a steak dinner today for my Mrs grandma’s birthday. Looking forward to it TBH.


Tree and the woofer looking extra festive mate


----------



## DLTBB

Having a rest tonight chaps. Felt tired and the training would’ve been half arsed at best. Sleep has sucked for the last few nights and it’s caught up on me! Hopefully get a decent one tonight. Still waiting for the supplements I ordered before Black Friday. Not sure if it’s Royal Mail or TBJP’s issue.


----------



## Alex12340

DLTBB said:


> Having a rest tonight chaps. Felt tired and the training would’ve been half arsed at best. Sleep has sucked for the last few nights and it’s caught up on me! Hopefully get a decent one tonight. Still waiting for the supplements I ordered before Black Friday. Not sure if it’s Royal Mail or TBJP’s issue.


Think royal mail are just having a shitter. I’ve got quite a few things taking a while, afterall it was black friday i guess on top of all their crap strikes.


----------



## Oioi

Any feedback on the rice cooker dude please? Considering a purchase


----------



## DLTBB

Oioi said:


> Any feedback on the rice cooker dude please? Considering a purchase


It's a time saver for sure and the rice comes out better than the microwave stuff you can buy. Will work out cheaper long term too, not that that's an issue for you with your bank balance. Jasmine rice is the best so far.


----------



## Oioi

DLTBB said:


> It's a time saver for sure and the rice comes out better than the microwave stuff you can buy. Will work out cheaper long term too, not that that's an issue for you with your bank balance. Jasmine rice is the best so far.


Googled any rice recipes? Figured I have a go mainly just to have a huge fvck off pot of rice at the ready daily. My digestion definitely approves of rice


----------



## DLTBB

Oioi said:


> Googled any rice recipes? Figured I have a go mainly just to have a huge fvck off pot of rice at the ready daily. My digestion definitely approves of rice


I've taken some inspiration from recipes online, nothing really fancy but mainly just adding in a bit of olive oil, chicken stock, herbs etc. Comes out pretty tasty. I can gladly eat a couple of big bowls by themselves over the course of the day to bump up calories and it sits well on my stomach too. Easy brainless calories for me.


----------



## DLTBB

A new user commented on one of the old DNP topics on here earlier this week about her partner who had been hospitalised and later died after using DNP for fat-loss. There was a few sarcastic replies from other members who assumed she was trolling/on an alternate account trying to kick up a fuss or scaremonger. I've had a chat with her over email and it sounds real. She wants to promote awareness as a warning to others who are considering using DNP. I'm trying to get a little more information so I understand the whole story and the cause of death and will share it in due course. I'm not trying to suggest you're suddenly going to die as soon as you touch a single capsule of DNP but there are risks and there's much more margin for error versus other popular 'fat-loss' drugs like T3, Clen etc. From what I understand he was in his 30's and had a real love for bodybuilding, training, dieting and so on. I'll avoid sharing personal information unless his partner explicitly asks me to. Sounds like an unfortunate chain of events and a bad way to go.


----------



## DLTBB

*6th December

Cardio:*

25 minutes incline treadmill (20 minutes 140-150 BPM & 5 minutes 170+ to finish)
*Legs:*

Barbell SLDL 3 x 6-8
Single leg curl 3 x 8-12
Single hack squat (knee over toe) 3 x 6-8
Single leg ext. 3 x 8-12
Sissy squat > abductor > adductor superset 3 rounds x 8-12 each
Standing calf raise 3 x 8-12 and one quad drop set to finish totalling 35 reps (5, 5, 5 and 20 pulse reps)
& 30 minutes mobility at home. 

Enjoying the unilateral bits and pieces at the moment. 

The rest did me good and I slept well for the first time in a while. 

Have some new goodies on the way too. Going to experiment with pharma Aromasin over Arimidex, haven’t used it in ages.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand

DLTBB said:


> *6th December
> 
> Cardio:*
> 
> 25 minutes incline treadmill (20 minutes 140-150 BPM & 5 minutes 170+ to finish)
> *Legs:*
> 
> Barbell SLDL 3 x 6-8
> Single leg curl 3 x 8-12
> Single hack squat (knee over toe) 3 x 6-8
> Single leg ext. 3 x 8-12
> Sissy squat > abductor > adductor superset 3 rounds x 8-12 each
> Standing calf raise 3 x 8-12 and one quad drop set to finish totalling 35 reps (5, 5, 5 and 20 pulse reps)
> & 30 minutes mobility at home.
> 
> Enjoying the unilateral bits and pieces at the moment.
> 
> The rest did me good and I slept well for the first time in a while.
> 
> Have some new goodies on the way too. Going to experiment with pharma Aromasin over Arimidex, haven’t used it in ages.


How long have you been adding in incline walks into your session @DLTBB ?
You found there to be much carry over into your hikes?


----------



## DLTBB

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> How long have you been adding in incline walks into your session @DLTBB ?
> You found there to be much carry over into your hikes?


I did them for months and months at the beginning of the year but got bored so switched to other means. I’ve had them back in there for 2 weeks now and mainly added them back in to keep the legs warm/prepare me for a hike which ended up getting cancelled! Yep, definitely feel like there’s some carry over to hiking.


----------



## DLTBB

Re: The DNP story


----------



## train2win

DLTBB said:


> Re: The DNP story
> View attachment 221068


Fck DNP is all I can say. It's known as the most dangerous compound for good reason.


----------



## DLTBB

*7th December
*

Cardio:

N/A
*Push:*

Hammer Strength iso-lateral incline press 3 x 6-8
Unilateral pec-deck fly 3 x 8-12 & 1 triple drop set x 12 > to failure > to failure
Dip 3 x to failure
Unilateral cross body extension 3 x 8-12 & 1 mechanical drop set (to failure regularly and then assisted with other hand until failure again 😭)
Cage press 3 x 6-8
DB 6-ways 3 x to failure
*Misc:*

30 minutes full body mobility
Core 3 exercises 3 sets to failure
Nice session. Bloody freezing outside today. Got my Aromasin and some Sustanon/Var for this cycle today. Switching out Test E with Sustanon and will throw the Var in towards the end of the cycle for a little extra strength and fullness. 

Will be taking a rest day tomorrow as it’s my Christmas party with work. Can’t really be bothered but have to show my face. 🙄

Variation of the same pic I’ve posted countless times but it’s all I can get while training alone in this gym.


http://imgur.com/a/68bCqRi


----------



## Brian Multigym

Cold alright, first time below 0°c in my area, -1°c outside my bungalow....⚠ ⛄❄🆒


----------



## train2win

DLTBB said:


> *7th December*
> 
> 
> Cardio:
> 
> N/A
> *Push:*
> 
> Hammer Strength iso-lateral incline press 3 x 6-8
> Unilateral pec-deck fly 3 x 8-12 & 1 triple drop set x 12 > to failure > to failure
> Dip 3 x to failure
> Unilateral cross body extension 3 x 8-12 & 1 mechanical drop set (to failure regularly and then assisted with other hand until failure again 😭)
> Cage press 3 x 6-8
> DB 6-ways 3 x to failure
> *Misc:*
> 
> 30 minutes full body mobility
> Core 3 exercises 3 sets to failure
> Nice session. Bloody freezing outside today. Got my Aromasin and some Sustanon/Var for this cycle today. Switching out Test E with Sustanon and will throw the Var in towards the end of the cycle for a little extra strength and fullness.
> 
> Will be taking a rest day tomorrow as it’s my Christmas party with work. *Can’t really be bothered but have to show my face. 🙄*
> 
> Variation of the same pic I’ve posted countless times but it’s all I can get while training alone in this gym.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/68bCqRi


Let's hope nobody from your work reads this 😝


----------



## DLTBB

train2win said:


> Let's hope nobody from your work reads this 😝


They’ll be thinking similar lad. Mid-week work parties are never a good idea. I can’t even be bothered drinking TBH. But I might have to have a couple to fit in.


----------



## train2win

DLTBB said:


> They’ll be thinking similar lad. Mid-week work parties are never a good idea. I can’t even be bothered drinking TBH. But I might have to have a couple to fit in.


As long as they're cool with you writing the next day off it's all good. 

Work parties that eat into personal time, now those are shit. Fridays and Saturdays for example. 

But I'm the same, can't be arsed drinking these days. Doesn't add any value whatsoever.


----------



## DLTBB

*8th December

Cardio:*

15 minutes incline treadmill 150 BPM
*Pull:*

Neutral grip pull-up 3 x 6-8 (weighted)
Hammer Strength iso lateral row 3 x 6-8
Single arm pull-down 2 x 6-8
Cable high row 2 x 6-8
Preacher superset lean away cable curl 3 rounds
*Misc:*

30 minutes full body mobility
Very quick session as I have things to do, but glad to get something done. Up 4.5lbs since increasing my dose. A lot of it will be glycogen/water from the extra carbs/upping my dose but definitely feeling fuller and pumps feel fantastic. 

Revised cycle is 450 Sust, 100 Mast and 100 Primo. Pfizer Aromasin on hand for AI and a packet of Var tucked away which I’ll add in towards the end for 4 weeks at circa 25mg. 

Hoping for a productive cycle and will make an effort to get some good quality progress pics once a week or so going forward. Focus areas will be rear delt, hamstrings and traps but I want to improve across the board, of course.


----------



## DLTBB

*9th December

Cardio:*

N/A
*Legs:*

Paused squats 3 x 6-8
Smith machine lunge 3 x 6-8
Single hack squat 2 x 10-15 (low foot position & knees over toes pause reps)
Lying leg curl superset hyperextension 3 rounds 8-12 rep range
Standing calf raise superset seated calf raise 4 rounds 8-12 rep range + 2 sets tibia raises 20 reps
*Misc:*

30 minutes full body mobility
3 exercises 3 sets core to failure
Disgustingly cold today. Getting well in to the minuses. I’m going on a hike on Sunday morning too. Will be cold/icy and maybe some snow up near the top of the mountain. I went out and bought some new boots, ice spikes, gloves, pants and a coat today. All solid winter gear. Doing Glyder Fawr in Wales if anybody is familiar, looks like a top walk. 

Core and glutes were absolutely shot after this session today, I couldn’t even stand up straight without shaking like a shitting dog. 

Side note but my arse is growing like mad. Must be giving my glutes the stimulation they need. Clocked my arse in my jeans in a reflection the other day and was shocked by the booty on me.


----------



## DLTBB

Pardon the bulge.


http://imgur.com/a/mx7tXlc


----------



## DLTBB

*10th December

Cardio:*

N/A - Saving my legs for tomorrow’s hike
*Push:*

Flat Hammer Strength press 3 x 6-8 (top set 5 plates per side)
Single pec-deck 3 x 8-12
Machine close grip press 3 x 8-10 (top sets stack 145KG)
Single cross body extension 3 x 8-12
Hammer Strength unilateral shoulder press 3 x 6-8
Single rear delt fly superset cable Y raise 3 rounds 8-12 rep range
*Misc:*

30 minutes full body mobility
Taking the dog out for a walk too to break my new shoes in. 

Booked in at a nice restaurant and having a couple of drinks with the Mrs tonight. Should be nice. Going to keep it tame as I will need to wake up at 4AM, hoping to get to Wales to start hiking for 7AM so we can be in a good spot for sun rise. 



http://imgur.com/a/a6naKDJ


----------



## Brian Multigym

Those legs are BIG... 💪💯


----------



## DLTBB

Awesome hike today fellas. Did a route of 4 summits around Snowdonia, Glyder Fawr area. Snow was thigh-high up at the top. Got really cold at some points, my eyebrows and fringe were frozen solid. Wore crampons for a lot of the walk, pretty much essential or else it’d have been too slippy. Made it out almost unscathed, just a small graze on my knee. 6 hours moving in total. Burned 2,000+ calories. 

Video:


http://imgur.com/a/0RFnR6m




http://imgur.com/a/SNCChei




http://imgur.com/a/8kFN8LJ


Intra-hike nutrition:


http://imgur.com/a/tjTV5KM


Video:


http://imgur.com/a/T19bTqO


imgur.com

imgur.com

imgur.com


----------



## DLTBB




----------



## DLTBB

*12th December

Cardio:*

N/A - Knees a little tender from yesterday. 🏔
*Pull:*

Iliac pull 3 x 6-8
Wide-grip pull-up (paused) 2 sets to failure
Neutral pull-up (paused) 2 sets to failure
Dead stop bent over row 2 x 6-8
Neutral chest supported row 3 x 6-8
Single preacher 3 x 8-12
Incline DB hammer 3 x 8-12
*Misc:*

30 minutes full body mobility
Knees ain’t 100% and energy level is a little low after yesterday but got it done. Glad I booked a couple of days off work, really needed the extra sleep. Back in on Wednesday afternoon. ☺ Going to try to sort out some Christmas presents/shopping before then.


----------



## UK2USA

DLTBB said:


> Awesome hike today fellas. Did a route of 4 summits around Snowdonia, Glyder Fawr area. Snow was thigh-high up at the top. Got really cold at some points, my eyebrows and fringe were frozen solid. Wore crampons for a lot of the walk, pretty much essential or else it’d have been too slippy. Made it out almost unscathed, just a small graze on my knee. 6 hours moving in total. Burned 2,000+ calories.
> 
> Video:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/0RFnR6m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/SNCChei
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/8kFN8LJ
> 
> 
> Intra-hike nutrition:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/tjTV5KM
> 
> 
> Video:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/T19bTqO
> 
> 
> imgur.com
> 
> imgur.com
> 
> imgur.com


I'm cold just looking at those pics mate, I know it sounds weird, but ever since I had cancer, and more specifically, the treatments, I have zero tolerance for the cold.......that and the fact that I'm an old fart. If I had tried that I would have been DRT mate - dead right there. Frigging awesome mate!


----------



## DLTBB

UK2USA said:


> I'm cold just looking at those pics mate.


It was only at the summit when it was windy the cold was actually an issue! Walking up I was overheating and had to take my fleece/coat off for a bit. But once that wind hit me my eyebrows and hair froze over in minutes.


----------



## train2win

@DLTBB we need to have a word. You've been very lax with your cardio lately. 

Oh nevermind, you just climbed a mountain. I'll give you a free pass! But don't let it happen again, mkay?


----------



## DLTBB

train2win said:


> @DLTBB we need to have a word. You've been very lax with your cardio lately.
> 
> Oh nevermind, you just climbed a mountain. I'll give you a free pass! But don't let it happen again, mkay?


I haven’t been as consistent with it lately to be fair but that will change from tomorrow. Won’t have time to do a proper walk for at least 3 weeks so need to get my arse in gear. But yeah yesterday was like 6 and a half hours worth so I earned a little rest today.


----------



## train2win

DLTBB said:


> I haven’t been as consistent with it lately to be fair but that will change from tomorrow. Won’t have time to do a proper walk for at least 3 weeks so need to get my arse in gear. But yeah yesterday was like 6 and a half hours worth so I earned a little rest today.


I'm just messing mate. I've also been lax lately due to work being mental.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand

DLTBB said:


> Awesome hike today fellas. Did a route of 4 summits around Snowdonia, Glyder Fawr area. Snow was thigh-high up at the top. Got really cold at some points, my eyebrows and fringe were frozen solid. Wore crampons for a lot of the walk, pretty much essential or else it’d have been too slippy. Made it out almost unscathed, just a small graze on my knee. 6 hours moving in total. Burned 2,000+ calories.
> 
> Video:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/0RFnR6m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/SNCChei
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/8kFN8LJ
> 
> 
> Intra-hike nutrition:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/tjTV5KM
> 
> 
> Video:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/T19bTqO
> 
> 
> imgur.com
> 
> imgur.com
> 
> imgur.com


To stuff there mate. Lovely


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand

DLTBB said:


> *12th December
> 
> Cardio:*
> 
> N/A - Knees a little tender from yesterday. 🏔
> *Pull:*
> 
> Iliac pull 3 x 6-8
> Wide-grip pull-up (paused) 2 sets to failure
> Neutral pull-up (paused) 2 sets to failure
> Dead stop bent over row 2 x 6-8
> Neutral chest supported row 3 x 6-8
> Single preacher 3 x 8-12
> Incline DB hammer 3 x 8-12
> *Misc:*
> 
> 30 minutes full body mobility
> Knees ain’t 100% and energy level is a little low after yesterday but got it done. Glad I booked a couple of days off work, really needed the extra sleep. Back in on Wednesday afternoon. ☺ Going to try to sort out some Christmas presents/shopping before then.


Hats off for getting in the gym the day after that.
Not many people realise how taxing a walk is. Especially in that weather. Again good stuff


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand

Really making me miss the walks.
Much harder to do anything like that once you have youngsters.


----------



## DLTBB

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Hats off for getting in the gym the day after that.
> Not many people realise how taxing a walk is. Especially in that weather. Again good stuff


Thanks and yeah I’ve been horizontal since I got back from the gym. Definitely takes it out of you. Especially on the old knees.


----------



## DLTBB

Bloody hell. Could barely get out of bed today. Just feel drained/tired as hell. Hopefully not coming down with something. 😞 Hate to use my days off rotting in bed.


----------



## Oioi

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Really making me miss the walks.
> Much harder to do anything like that once you have youngsters.


I bang my lad in one of them rucksacks, Osprey I think the brand is. I take him on some right missions.


----------



## DLTBB

*13th December

Cardio:*

15 x Ski ERG intervals
*Legs:*

Plate-loaded SLDL 3 x 6-8
Lying leg curl 3 x 8-12 and 1 triple drop set
Leg extension 3 x 8-12 and 1 triple drop set
Hack squat 3 x 6-8
Plate-loaded hip thrust 2 sets to failure
Standing calf raise superset tibia raise 5 rounds 8-15 rep range
*Misc:*

30 minutes full body mobility
Funny one today. I was finishing a set of SLDL and a kid shouts me over and shows me an Instagram story I posted earlier today on his phone and was like ‘is this you?’ Turns out he’d just clicked on it and then realised I was on the machine right beside him. 😂



http://imgur.com/a/oM3Mmk9


Very random. Only a young dude, late teens or early 20’s I reckon. Seemed to be training pretty hard so good on him.


----------



## DLTBB

The Dream Sleep supplement I ordered during Black Friday sales finally arrived yesterday. Took a while with the Royal Mail strikes etc. Took my first dose of 2 capsules before bed last night and not sure if it was a coincidence but I managed a solid 6-7 hours uninterrupted which is unusual for me. I usually get 3-4 hours tops before waking up. Will keep you posted but I feel better already. Going to train push this evening. Training partner is back after a few weeks off so hoping to get some good sets.


----------



## DLTBB

*14th December

Cardio:*

15 x Ski ERG intervals
*Push:*

Decline barbell bench 3 x 6-8
Single pec deck 3 x 8-12
Standing barbell press 3 x 6-8
Lateral DB raise 3 x 8-12
CGBP 3 x 6-8
Single rope pushdown 3 x 8-12
*Misc:*

30 minutes full body mobility
Good session. Nice to have a spotter for the pressing movements. Appetite is a lot higher at the moment, potentially from the extra gear. Been going through a metric shit ton of Jasmine rice.


----------



## DLTBB

*15th December

Cardio:*

15 x Ski ERG intervals
*Pull:*

Wide-grip pull up (paused) - 1 set bodyweight to failure x 26, 1 set +80lbs x 11, 1 set +110lbs x 7
Close MAG pull-down 3 x 6-8 top sets 97.5KG
Plate loaded low row 3 x 6-8 top sets 4PPS
Chest supported T-bar (upper back focus) 3 x 6-8
Face away cable curl 3 x 6-12
Preacher 2 x 10-12.
*Misc:*

30 minutes full body mobility
Wicked pumps. ☺

Trying to plan an early morning hike for this coming Tuesday. Possibly something in Snowdonia area again. Hooked on it at the moment.


----------



## DLTBB

*16th December

Cardio:*

25 minute incline treadmill 150 BPM
*Legs:*

SSB squat (paused) 3 x 6
Single leg press 3 x 6-8
Sissy squat superset leg extension 3 rounds 10-12 rep range
Leg curl superset pull through 3 rounds 10-12 rep range
Standing calf raise 6 x 6-12
*Misc:*

30 minutes full body mobility
9 sets core (crunch, hanging leg raise, side bends)
Quiet day at work so managed a mid-day session. Glad to get it out of the way a bit earlier so I can begin my weekend as soon as work ends. Feeling tired today, the cold and the early dark nights take it out of me. 



http://imgur.com/a/Z4Zl9Cx


----------



## TMD

DLTBB said:


> *16th December
> 
> Cardio:*
> 
> 25 minute incline treadmill 150 BPM
> *Legs:*
> 
> SSB squat (paused) 3 x 6
> Single leg press 3 x 6-8
> Sissy squat superset leg extension 3 rounds 10-12 rep range
> Leg curl superset pull through 3 rounds 10-12 rep range
> Standing calf raise 6 x 6-12
> *Misc:*
> 
> 30 minutes full body mobility
> 9 sets core (crunch, hanging leg raise, side bends)
> Quiet day at work so managed a mid-day session. Glad to get it out of the way a bit earlier so I can begin my weekend as soon as work ends. Feeling tired today, the cold and the early dark nights take it out of me.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/Z4Zl9Cx


Do your quads stay this seperated year round? That's mad, any sort of stimulus for mine and they are inflammed as ****.


----------



## DLTBB

TMD said:


> Do your quads stay this seperated year round? That's mad, any sort of stimulus for mine and they are inflammed as ****.


Day to day, more so. I'd hit some cardio and trained them 30 minutes before this so the usual lines are blurred compared to what they're usually like.


----------



## DLTBB

*17th December

Cardio:*

25 minute stationary bike 150 BPM
*Push:*

Incline Smith press (paused) 3 x 6-8
Single cable fly 3 x 10-12
Cable Y raise 3 x 8-12 and one drop set
Bent over DB swing 3 x 25
Dip (weighted) 3 x 6-8
Cross-body extension 3 x 10-13 and one drop set
*Misc:*

30 minutes full body mobility
Beautiful session. Need to do more incline pressing, my upper chest is lagging. 

Going to a friend’s 30th tonight so will probably have a couple of drinks and diet won’t be ideal, but that’s life baby. 



http://imgur.com/a/DSwwkEW


----------



## DLTBB

http://imgur.com/a/upZDXz2


----------



## DLTBB

*18th December

Cardio:*

25 minute stationary bike 150 BPM
*Pull:*

T-bar row 3 x 6-8
Wide-grip pull-up 3 sets to failure
Iliac pull 3 x 6-8
Upper back row superset shrug 3 rounds 8-12 rep range
Single cable curl 3 x 8-12
Single preacher curl superset DB hammer 2 rounds 8-12 rep range
*Misc:*

30 minutes full body mobility
Went to my mate’s 30th last night. Had about 4 drinks but switched over to water afterwards and was in bed by 12:30AM, so not too much damage done. They had a decent spread of food out too, ate a load of chicken skewers so calories and protein finished in a decent spot. Got like 4 compliments on my arms at the too, so I must be filling out handsomely. 😂 Having a chilled day today. My Mrs is a bit fragile - she had more than 4 drinks.


----------



## DLTBB

*19th December

Cardio:*

N/A - Due to hike tomorrow morning so conserving some energy.
*Bits & Pieces:*

Seated DB press (90 degrees) 3 x 8-12 (110lbs DB’s top sets)
Lateral DB raise 3 x 15-20
Weighted dip 3 sets to failure (+120lbs DB) 16/15/12 reps
Skull crusher (EZ bar) 3 x 15-12
Underhand grip pull-up 3 sets to failure
*Misc:*

30 minutes full body mobility - ticked this off first thing in the morning. Had a bit of tightness in my upper back when I woke up, possibly from heavy T-bars. Stretching sorted it out.
Quick session. Took the dog out for a walk beforehand also. We didn’t hit legs as planned as having DOMS in legs would kill us on any steep uphill sections of tomorrow’s walk. I’ve made that mistake too many times already.

This was more of a bonus session and tying up any loose ends from the previous weeks/giving attention to areas/movements which I feel have been neglected. Legs I’ll either hit next session or skip them for one rotation depending on how I feel after the walk. I can afford to skip a leg session at the moment as they’re outgrowing my upper body.

I’m not a bodybuilding nut by any stretch of the imagination but I do subscribe to a couple of bodybuilding news channels on YouTube and did keep up to date with the Olympia over the weekend. Mainly Classic and not so much open. Chris Bumstead is a God and has the craziest physique. Glad to see him bag another title. Open didn’t look too bad either, Hadi and Derek have a much better look than Ramy, so nice to see them placing higher this year. Bumstead is physique goals though.


__
http://instagr.am/p/CmTQZtXOZ-P/

Heading out for a hike very early tomorrow morning. Hoping to be down and back in Manchester by dinner time, so it’s going to be a really early get-up. We’re going to a route near Snowdon in Wales again. It looks as if it’s been raining and most of the snow will have cleared by now I imagine. I expect it’ll be quite slippy and not quite as scenic as our last outing, but will be nice cardio all the same. I will post any decent pictures I take in here tomorrow. Training tomorrow is doubtful as I’ll likely be tired, but I’ll see how I feel.

All of my supplements have arrived now, so current stack is as follows.

Gear:

Sustanon (SG) 450mg per week
Mast E (SG) 100mg per week
Primo E (SG) 100mg per week
Meds:

Aromasin (Pfizer) 6.25-12.5mg as required
Telmisartan 40mg per day (blood pressure has been up a few points due to a little stress/bad sleep lately, this is to help regulate it)
Supplements:

Dream Sleep (L-Tryptophan, Valerian Root, Magnesium, Ashwaganda, L-Theanine, 5-HTP, Zinc & B6)
Love Heart (Citrus Bergamot, Ubiquinol, Grape Seed Extract & Celery Seed Extract)
Vital Support (Astragalus, NAC, IP6, TUDCA, Pine Bark Extract)
This should put me in a good place to gain a little muscle without screwing up my blood work too much. I’ve got a blood pressure cuff so I’ll be keeping tabs on that and I will get a full blood panel once every 4-6 weeks through my GP. I’ll post updates on results of bloods after one month of continuous use of the supplements and let you know if liver/kidneys/BP changes much. The sleep supplement is helping with deeper sleep but still have issues drifting off some nights, mainly due to stress but doing what I can to mitigate that.

Calories I will be shooting for a 300 calorie surplus with 1g protein/lb bodyweight and will be eating back calories consumed on days where I do more cardio than usual, e.g. tomorrow’s hike.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand

Enjoy the hike lad.


----------



## DLTBB

All done. 6 hours in total. We had sun, rain, sleet, snow and 60MPH winds. Almost got blown away a few times. We did 2 summits and some good sections of climbing/scrambling. Knees and ankles are very delicate now so I won’t be in a rush to train legs.


http://imgur.com/a/JRjQyRq




http://imgur.com/a/DnWcCWZ




http://imgur.com/a/RPmsojo


----------



## DLTBB

Few more (album of 5).


http://imgur.com/a/GRv6J3t


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand

Mental taking pics dangling off that ledge. 😟


----------



## DLTBB

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Mental taking pics dangling off that ledge. 😟


😂 Angles make it look worse.


----------



## DLTBB

*21st December

Cardio:*

N/A - Ankles, feet and knees all feeling a little tender from yesterday. Hoping to feel good enough to bike/treadmill it tomorrow. Either way, I smashed out 360 minutes at upwards of 140 (sometimes up to 180) BPM yesterday.
*Push:*
(Working in higher rep range today because my energy is still kind of sapped & heavy sets don’t feel sensible. Probably should have had a complete rest day, but I’m stubborn. 🤷 )

Machine flat press 4 x 12-15
Seated press 4 x 12-15
Dip machine 4 x 12-15
Cross-body extension 4 x 15
Cable rear fly superset Y-raise 2 rounds 15 reps per
Fly 4 x 15
*Misc:*

30 minutes full body mobility - Legs felt stiff and achy this morning so made this a priority and felt some immediate relief. 
Wicked pump from the higher rep sets. Had to work a fair bit lighter but feel as if I got some benefit from the workout, even if it was just raising my heart rate and getting me out of the house for an hour. Nice to keep the blood flowing. 🤷

3lbs down since last session but I think I must have lost quite a bit of water from sweating yesterday. Going to make sure to rehydrate and get some carbs in me by the end of the day. 



http://imgur.com/a/czNZGYg


----------



## DLTBB

*22nd December

Cardio:*

N/A - Still have leg DOMS. 
*Pull:*

Wide-grip pull-down 4 x 6-12
Cable row 3 x 6-8
Chest supported T-bar 3 x 6-10
Reverse pec-deck superset cable pull-over 3 x 8-12 on each
Cable curl 3 x 10-12
Seated incline DB curl 3 x 10-12
*Misc:*

30 minutes full body mobility - Business as usual. Focused on trouble areas from hiking. 



http://imgur.com/a/nXKyfmS


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand

DLTBB said:


> *22nd December
> 
> Cardio:*
> 
> N/A - Still have leg DOMS.
> *Pull:*
> 
> Wide-grip pull-down 4 x 6-12
> Cable row 3 x 6-8
> Chest supported T-bar 3 x 6-10
> Reverse pec-deck superset cable pull-over 3 x 8-12 on each
> Cable curl 3 x 10-12
> Seated incline DB curl 3 x 10-12
> *Misc:*
> 
> 30 minutes full body mobility - Business as usual. Focused on trouble areas from hiking.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/nXKyfmS


Look a Bit Callum von moger like in the last pic.


----------



## PaulNe

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Look a Bit Callum von moger like in the last pic.


Hes looking a bit tubby to me mate


----------



## DLTBB

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Look a Bit Callum von moger like in the last pic.


Used to love the guy. Shame he got addicted to meth. Had endless potential.


----------



## DLTBB

PaulNe said:


> Hes looking a bit tubby to me mate


Bit more for you to hold on to init.


----------



## PaulNe

In all seriousness


DLTBB said:


> Bit more for you to hold on to init.


In all seriousness you need to compete at some point. Be a waste if you didnt. Not my kind of thing bodybuilding but your genetics are top tier for it. Still even think you'd excel at strength competitions with your strength at your bodyweight


----------



## DLTBB

PaulNe said:


> In all seriousness
> 
> In all seriousness you need to compete at some point. Be a waste if you didnt. Not my kind of thing bodybuilding but your genetics are top tier for it. Still even think you'd excel at strength competitions with your strength at your bodyweight


It would be a cool experience but my main issues are I’m a perfectionist and would want to bring up weak areas beforehand so I didn’t come with a really subpar package in my first showing and my stomach/bowel is still playing havoc at times and I don’t know how it’d cope with such little calories deep in to a diet.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand

DLTBB said:


> Used to love the guy. Shame he got addicted to meth. Had endless potential.


Did he?!
Didn’t know that, I knew he went off the rails after he hurt himself but never knew that.
He did have a phenomenal physique.


----------



## PaulNe

DLTBB said:


> It would be a cool experience but my main issues are I’m a perfectionist and would want to bring up weak areas beforehand so I didn’t come with a really subpar package in my first showing and my stomach/bowel is still playing havoc at times and I don’t know how it’d cope with such little calories deep in to a diet.


Dont see any weak areas on you to be honest but i guess its your perfectionist mindset that got you where you are


----------



## DLTBB

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Did he?!
> Didn’t know that, I knew he went off the rails after he hurt himself but never knew that.
> He did have a phenomenal physique.


Yeah, he’s been in a lot of trouble with the police lately. He tried to kill himself by jumping through a second story window. He’s lost most of his muscle now. Still bigger than the average guy but nothing compared to what he was. Would be cool to see him make a proper comeback and recovery.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand

PaulNe said:


> Dont see any weak areas on you to be honest but i guess its your perfectionist mindset that got you where you are


The only small area on him is his waist!


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand

DLTBB said:


> Yeah, he’s been in a lot of trouble with the police lately. He tried to kill himself by jumping through a second story window. He’s lost most of his muscle now. Still bigger than the average guy but nothing compared to what he was. Would be cool to see him make a proper comeback and recovery.


I’ll look it up. Madness


----------



## PaulNe

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> The only





Jeremybeadleshand said:


> The only small area on him is his waist!


Oh aye do you know something i don't mate


----------



## DLTBB

PaulNe said:


> Dont see any weak areas on you to be honest but i guess its your perfectionist mindset that got you where you are


It’s mainly mid/lower back and hamstrings that I need to bring up. My punishment for avoiding picking heavy weights up off the floor for years I guess.


----------



## UK2USA

DLTBB said:


> All done. 6 hours in total. We had sun, rain, sleet, snow and 60MPH winds. Almost got blown away a few times. We did 2 summits and some good sections of climbing/scrambling. Knees and ankles are very delicate now so I won’t be in a rush to train legs.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/JRjQyRq
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/DnWcCWZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/RPmsojo


I admire your ability to do this mate.


----------



## DLTBB

UK2USA said:


> I admire your ability to do this mate.


One of the few things that give me joy in life. Proper stress relief battling to get up a steep section and admiring the view from the top!


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand

[


DLTBB said:


> One of the few things that give me joy in life. Proper stress relief battling to get up a steep section and admiring the view from the top!


you must have put this down before but what do you currently weigh @DLTBB ?


----------



## DLTBB

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> [
> 
> you must have put this down before but what do you currently weigh @DLTBB ?


I’m in the low 180’s at the moment. Started cycle at 176. Not all muscle mind, mainly extra water/glycogen from having a bit more gear in me.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand

DLTBB said:


> I’m in the low 180’s at the moment. Started cycle at 176. Not all muscle mind, mainly extra water/glycogen from having a bit more gear in me.


Really!? 😂
If I had to guess I’d have guessed about 200 or just over.
Just goes to show how lean you are then.
I’d guess if I were anywhere near as lean as yourself I’d probably be about 190 (only on the basis that I’m a couple of inches taller)


----------



## DLTBB

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Really!? 😂
> If I had to guess I’d have guessed about 200 or just over.
> Just goes to show how lean you are then.
> I’d guess if I were anywhere near as lean as yourself I’d probably be about 190 (only on the basis that I’m a couple of inches taller)


I’m a compact little midget aren’t I. 💀 I’ll get up towards 190 on this cycle if digestion allows.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand

DLTBB said:


> I’m a compact little midget aren’t I. 💀 I’ll get up towards 190 on this cycle if digestion allows.


The rice still going down well?


----------



## DLTBB

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> The rice still going down well?


Hammering the rice but also rice noodles in stir fries too. Not sure how I didn’t realise the beauty of rice noodles in the past. Legendary grub.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand

DLTBB said:


> Hammering the rice but also rice noodles in stir fries too. Not sure how I didn’t realise the beauty of rice noodles in the past. Legendary grub.


Rice noodles are a staple in here. 
Wife likes them too so makes life easy at dinner time.
Takes no time to put together a decent stirfry so it’s a must.


----------



## DLTBB

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Rice noodles are a staple in here.
> Wife likes them too so makes life easy at dinner time.
> Takes no time to put together a decent stirfry so it’s a must.


Legit. It completely slipped my mind how quick, easy and tasty stir fry is. Had 'em 3 nights running now.


----------



## DLTBB

*23rd December

Cardio:*

25 minutes incline treadmill 140-150 BPM
*Legs:*

Pendulum squat 3 x 6-8
Bulgarian split squat 3 x 12 (using a kind of pulse technique where I’m staying in the mid 80% of the ROM, no lock-out etc.)
Single leg press superset single leg extension 3 rounds 8-12 rep range
Lying hamstring curl 3 x 8-12
Standing calf raise 6 x 8-15 (holding final rep of each set in stretch for 30 seconds. Set 6 was a drop set also)
*Misc:*

30 minutes full body mobility - a little more emphasis on ankle, hip and glute mobility today. Still a little pain in my knees today but manageable. 
Managed to secure a bit of an early dart from work as it was super quiet. Trained in my second gym. There’s some good kit for legs but it’s small as it is and then you’ve got groups loitering around key pieces of equipment, people setting up tripods etc. Not good etiquette when it’s busy. What I did notice today is they’ve got a little supplement store in the gym and stock some good brands like STROM/TbJP, so I’ll use that in the future as ordering online can be a ball ache - waited 2 weeks for my last order. The lad on the desk persuaded me to try a scoop of a new PWO they’re stocking. Must’ve been loaded with beta alanine as my face felt tingly as f*ck throughout. Hate that feeling. 

Buzzing to have a few days off for Christmas. My diet will be a little off no doubt but I’ll be sure to train when I can and any excess fat or water I gain, I’ll tidy up next week with an increase in cardio/reduction of calories. Certainly not going to stress about it and will indulge and enjoy eating. Little to no alcohol though, not really my thing. 

Have a small stack of training/nutrition plans to create while I’m off. The side hustle has exploded this last week. People must be keen to get back into a good routine/get in shape as the new year approaches. Hoping to help create some solid transformations next year. 🤌🏼

E2’s back in range after a little sprinkle of Aromasin and sleep/mood has improved as a result. Feeling a little bit of extra fullness now I’m on higher Test. The Primo/Mast are too low to be doing anything noticeable. I’ll probably add 25-50mg Var later down the line. 

Pretty much ready for Christmas now. Done the food shopping, bought presents, got the house looking spotless. Excited to just relax and unwind now. 

Hate to blow my own trumpet but my legs look legit enormous here:




http://imgur.com/a/mTz7AM4


----------



## Brian Multigym

You are not blowing your own trumpet, those legs are huge...😱 💪💯

I know you will not agree, but they are more than big enough mate, in my opinion.... But your goals are different....


----------



## DLTBB

Brian Multigym said:


> You are not blowing your own trumpet, those legs are huge...😱 💪💯
> 
> I know you will not agree, but they are more than big enough mate, in my opinion.... But your goals are different....


I’d have never gotten this far with that kind of attitude. 😉


----------



## Brian Multigym

DLTBB said:


> I’d have never gotten this far with that kind of attitude. 😉


Fair comment mate. You have your goals and you are progressing them. I was not speaking detrimentally by the way with my previous post, just an opinion.


----------



## DLTBB

Brian Multigym said:


> Fair comment mate. You have your goals and you are progressing them. I was not speaking detrimentally by the way with my previous post, just an opinion.


I know mate. Striving for progress is what makes me tick. It’s my nature. Eventually I’ll downsize as I get older and my goals shift more towards fitness rather than bodybuilding, but for the time being I want to continue to gain and push.


----------



## ArnoldIsNumeroUno

DLTBB said:


> Awesome hike today fellas. Did a route of 4 summits around Snowdonia, Glyder Fawr area. Snow was thigh-high up at the top. Got really cold at some points, my eyebrows and fringe were frozen solid. Wore crampons for a lot of the walk, pretty much essential or else it’d have been too slippy. Made it out almost unscathed, just a small graze on my knee. 6 hours moving in total. Burned 2,000+ calories.
> 
> Video:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/0RFnR6m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/SNCChei
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/8kFN8LJ
> 
> 
> Intra-hike nutrition:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/tjTV5KM
> 
> 
> Video:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/T19bTqO
> 
> 
> imgur.com
> 
> imgur.com
> 
> imgur.com


That sounds epic, I’ve got to do it ! Love the sun rise & walking at sun rise


----------



## DLTBB

ArnoldIsNumeroUno said:


> That sounds epic, I’ve got to do it ! Love the sun rise & walking at sun rise


Sunrise is the best because you get the benefit of the awesome view and you’ve got your whole day ahead of you by the time you’re back down. It’s a win win. Only issue is you’re usually a bit tired because there’s not lots of time to sleep beforehand.


----------



## R5Gtt75

Legs look sick 👍


----------



## DLTBB

R5Gtt75 said:


> Legs look sick 👍


Thank you sir.


----------



## Oioi

DLTBB said:


> I’d have never gotten this far with that kind of attitude. 😉


Keep going till you start getting "your legs are disgusting/grotesque" comments from normies. That's the goal.


----------



## DLTBB

Oioi said:


> Keep going till you start getting "your legs are disgusting/grotesque" comments from normies. That's the goal.


Soon fam.


----------



## DLTBB

*24th December

Cardio:*

N/A - Christmas rush and all that. 🙄
*Push:*

Standing barbell press 3 x 4-8
Cable Y-raise 3 x 8-12 and 1 x 20
Flat plate-loaded press 3 x 4-8 (aimed for 6 with 5PPS but couldn’t manage)
Costal pec-deck 3 x 8-12
Close grip machine press 3 x 6-8
Cross-body extension 3 x 8-12 and 1 x 20
*Misc:*

30 minutes full body mobility
And that concludes the pre-Christmas training and pretty much wraps up 2022. Very happy with this year’s progress. I can’t remember my weight in January but I’m up 40lbs since I was released in July 2021 and I’m probably a little leaner too. Scaled 2 out of 3 of the UK’s highest peaks. Brought 60 new clients on and helped make some great transformations. Set some solid foundations now and hoping next year is a big one.


----------



## TankSlapp

DLTBB said:


> I can’t remember my weight in January but I’m up 40lbs since I was released in July 2021 and I’m probably a little leaner too. Scaled 2 out of 3 of the UK’s highest peaks. Brought 60 new clients on and helped make some great transformations. Set some solid foundations now and hoping next year is a big one.


It's good to look back on the year and recognise your own successes  

All the best for next years goals


----------



## DLTBB

Merry Christmas all.

Hope you guys had a nice day. 

I’ve had a good one. Met family/friends in the pub about midday, visited my Nan who I’d not seen in 2 years (family squabbles), visited my parents and then spent the day and had dinner at my Mrs’s parents house with her family. Had 3 drinks and my diet had been shocking but it’s Christmas so I’m not too concerned. I’ve got one more night out arranged for the 30th and then I’ll be back at it 100% from there and hoping to make some great gains. 

Some absolute helmet was mortal drunk as soon as I got in the pub at 12, shouting, causing a scene, calling the women behind the bar c*nts etc. All while there was kids about. I gave him a telling off and the landlady called the police. 3 cars and a van arrived shortly after and he was carted off and probably spent his day in a cell. Proper tool. Other than that, lovely day and nice to catch up with family and friends.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Merry Christmas to you too mate.

Like you, had a good day with family.


----------



## DLTBB

*26th December

Cardio:*

N/A - 1 hour time limit. 😞 
*Shoulders, Biceps and Triceps:*

Seated DB press 4 x 6-10 (up to 105lbs DBs, 90 degree angle)
BTN Smith machine press 4 x 12-15 (didn’t used to have the shoulder mobility to do this comfortably, feels great now and incredible pump at high reps)
Cable Y raise 3 x 12
DB swings (chest against incline bench) 2 x 20-25
Face away cable curl 3 x 6-12
Crossbody extension 3 x 6-12
5 minutes of continuous superset preacher curl and V bar pushdown
*Misc:*

30 minutes full body mobility (first thing in the morning at home)



http://imgur.com/a/yQ0yimz


Was due to train pull but my mate hadn’t trained since our last pull session and was complaining about doing it twice in a row so I cut him some slack and did something a little different. Wicked pumps from all the excess food but my gut is ruined. Must’ve shat ten times since last night. Diet will be a lot cleaner today but still not ideal. Business as usual tomorrow though.


----------



## DLTBB

*27th December

Cardio:*

25 minutes stationary bike 140-150BPM
*Pull:*

Wide-grip pull-up (weighted +85lbs DB) 3 sets 15, 14, 10 and a rest pause + 2
Chest supported T- bar (lat focus) 3 x 6-8 (5 plates)
Iliac pull 3 x 6-10
Close grip pull-down (MAG handle) 3 x 6-10 & 30 second hold in stretch on final rep
Straight bar cable pullover 2 x 10-12
Hyperextension 2 sets to failure
*Misc:*

30 minutes full body mobility
More back volume than usual today as biceps felt well worked from yesterday. I was convinced I was in work today but found out it was a bank holiday last minute so it feels like a bonus day off work, buzzing with that. 

Need to do a proper food shop today and get some proper food in. The excess chocolate and sweets are going in the bin. Sick of looking at them now.


----------



## DLTBB

How’s tricks @Quackerz? Noticed you stopped by here earlier. Not seen you about regularly on here for a few years. You still training?


----------



## Quackerz

DLTBB said:


> How’s tricks @Quackerz? Noticed you stopped by here earlier. Not seen you about regularly on here for a few years. You still training?


Yeah, just checking out the member logs, seeing who's still about and it's good to see you're still an absolute unit and at it still. What weight you at in the pic?

As for myself I came off gear a few years back but still training pretty hard, tried to hit a 300 deadlift before the end of this year but failed the attempt twice now after peaking to it. Squat and bench still pretty average though lmao.


----------



## DLTBB

Quackerz said:


> Yeah, just checking out the member logs, seeing who's still about and it's good to see you're still an absolute unit and at it still. What weight you at in the pic?
> 
> As for myself I came off gear a few years back but still training pretty hard, tried to hit a 300 deadlift before the end of this year but failed the attempt twice now after peaking to it. Squat and bench still pretty average though lmao.


Good man. Nice to see you about. I’m not super heavy mate, I’m only in the low 180’s. Only a dwarf though aren’t I? Did you end up fully recovering? And do you reckon you’ll go back on in the future? 300 DL is serious weight mate. Good on you for even building up to a serious attempt.


----------



## Quackerz

DLTBB said:


> Good man. Nice to see you about. I’m not super heavy mate, I’m only in the low 180’s. Only a dwarf though aren’t I? Did you end up fully recovering? And do you reckon you’ll go back on in the future? 300 DL is serious weight mate. Good on you for even building up to a serious attempt.


At first I tried to get on TRT to just take the easy route but decided to at least try and recover first, ran swoles PCT program and took around half a year to get to around 10nmol/L then ran another light course of clomid and the last test I had at the endo was half a year later in the evening and it came out at 28nmol/L so well above average and a really good end result. Will get back on gear for sure later on down the road, it's just not a lifestyle that fits in with my family life currently and I want to at least stay off until me and the Mrs decide if we want a second kid or not.


----------



## DLTBB

Quackerz said:


> At first I tried to get on TRT to just take the easy route but decided to at least try and recover first, ran swoles PCT program and took around half a year to get to around 10nmol/L then ran another light course of clomid and the last test I had at the endo was half a year later in the evening and it came out at 28nmol/L so well above average and a really good end result. Will get back on gear for sure later on down the road, it's just not a lifestyle that fits in with my family life currently and I want to at least stay off until me and the Mrs decide if we want a second kid or not.


I’d be very happy with 28. Sounds like a decent recovery. Makes sense. I’ve got my Mrs dropping the odd hint about having kids etc. I’m not ready yet. Want to be more secure first. But I will have to come off and run fertility protocol eventually. Can’t see it being a barrel of laughs but will have to be done af some point.


----------



## Quackerz

DLTBB said:


> I’d be very happy with 28. Sounds like a decent recovery. Makes sense. I’ve got my Mrs dropping the odd hint about having kids etc. I’m not ready yet. Want to be more secure first. But I will have to come off and run fertility protocol eventually. Can’t see it being a barrel of laughs but will have to be done af some point.


It's not a barrel of laughs at all but you'll manage I'm sure and getting secure first is definitely the best way of doing it. Not having the house and morgage sorted first is the main regret really, kids are money pits lmao.


----------



## DLTBB

*28th December

Cardio:*

N/A
*Legs:*

Pendulum squat 4 x 6-12
SSB good morning 3 x 10-12
Single hack squat 3 x 6-8
Standing calf raise 6 x 6-12
Sissy squat 3 sets to failure
*Misc:*

30 minutes full body mobility
Pulled up at my original gym after work to find it had shut at 4PM. Disappointing. Had to go to gym #2 but must admit I was tempted to go home and call it a day. Different kind of session than originally planned as the equipment is completely different. The etiquette there isn’t the best either, people walking over from the other side of the gym claiming they’re still using certain machines etc. Order of the exercises was a little bit scrambled because of availability of equipment. 

40 kilo PR for 6 rep calf raise (plates added to top of the machine), little bit unsteady as my lower back was fried but kept some decent control considering. 



http://imgur.com/a/aLsd1r2


----------



## ArnoldIsNumeroUno

DLTBB said:


> *15th December
> 
> Cardio:*
> 
> 15 x Ski ERG intervals
> *Pull:*
> 
> Wide-grip pull up (paused) - 1 set bodyweight to failure x 26, 1 set +80lbs x 11, 1 set +110lbs x 7
> Close MAG pull-down 3 x 6-8 top sets 97.5KG
> Plate loaded low row 3 x 6-8 top sets 4PPS
> Chest supported T-bar (upper back focus) 3 x 6-8
> Face away cable curl 3 x 6-12
> Preacher 2 x 10-12.
> *Misc:*
> 
> 30 minutes full body mobility
> Wicked pumps. ☺
> 
> Trying to plan an early morning hike for this coming Tuesday. Possibly something in Snowdonia area again. Hooked on it at the moment.


Your pull up strength is unreal man! Inspired me to chase after that! 

Do you ever do Olympic ring dips? That’s a goal of mine for 2023 & strict muscle ups


----------



## DLTBB

ArnoldIsNumeroUno said:


> Your pull up strength is unreal man! Inspired me to chase after that!
> 
> Do you ever do Olympic ring dips? That’s a goal of mine for 2023 & strict muscle ups


I’ve been working on the pull-ups consistently for a while now, nice to see it paying off. I’ve only ever tried rings once, they had some at the bouldering gym I went to, but I was way too shaky/unstable to do much on ‘em.


----------



## ArnoldIsNumeroUno

DLTBB said:


> I’ve been working on the pull-ups consistently for a while now, nice to see it paying off. I’ve only ever tried rings once, they had some at the bouldering gym I went to, but I was way too shaky/unstable to do much on ‘em.


What have you done to improve your pull up strength? V interested. My PB at 20 years old was + 30kg for 4 reps. 

My PB at 45 years old is +17.5kg on TRT. I want to beat my 20 year old record 😁😁


----------



## DLTBB

ArnoldIsNumeroUno said:


> What have you done to improve your pull up strength? V interested. My PB at 20 years old was + 30kg for 4 reps.
> 
> My PB at 45 years old is +17.5kg on TRT. I want to beat my 20 year old record 😁😁


While I was in prison and we didn’t have gym access, it was pretty much the only exercise I could do to hit my back. There was a bar across a ceiling vent in one of the social rooms. I started with bodyweight with strict form, got up to 40+ reps, added tanks of water etc. And then when I got out and got back on PEDs, they’ve been consistently in my routine since and I’ve slowly chipped away adding an extra 5-10lbs here and there in the 6-10 rep range for weighted.


----------



## DLTBB

Finally had my biopsies reviewed from my colonoscopy months ago (the NHS is shit at the moment) and they're saying it looks like ileocolonic Chrohn's disease. Not ulcerative colitis as I'd originally expected but not too far off. They're going to arrange an outpatient clinic to discuss what treatments are needed. In all fairness, my symptoms are pretty tame at the moment and it isn't bothering me. It's just nice to have an answer, be sure I've not got cancer and be in the right hands to get treatment if my symptoms flare up again. Obviously not ideal to have it in the first place but feels much better than having things going wrong and being in the dark about what it is.


----------



## DLTBB

*29th December

Cardio:*

25 minutes incline treadmill 140-150BPM
*Push:*

Plate-loaded chest press 3 x 6-8 (decline-ish angle, top set 4.5 PPS, 6th was a real grinder)
Single pec deck 3 x 6-10
Shoulder press 3 x 6-8 (it’s like a Smith machine with the stability but it’s split in the middle so you can press unilaterally, let me angle the bar directly over shoulders, really good. 6th rep of final set real grinder again)
Plate-loaded lateral raise 3 x 6-10
Triceps push down 3 x 6-10 & 1 x 20 (whatever you call the attachment below, feels unreal)
Cable rears 2 x 20
*Misc:*

30 minutes full body mobility



http://imgur.com/a/SE6qfKN


Had a chat with the bloke who runs the supplement store from the gym and decided to create an affiliate link as he stocks pretty much every supplement I’m recommending for on-cycle support to clients for the same price as buying direct. Helps a local business gain some traction, keeps client’s health in check and I get a small kickback, you can’t go wrong. 

In a good spot to blow up as soon as I add an oral to this cycle. 



http://imgur.com/a/Nl403Oa


----------



## Roscoe

DLTBB said:


> *29th December
> 
> Cardio:*
> 
> 25 minutes incline treadmill 140-150BPM
> *Push:*
> 
> Plate-loaded chest press 3 x 6-8 (decline-ish angle, top set 4.5 PPS, 6th was a real grinder)
> Single pec deck 3 x 6-10
> Shoulder press 3 x 6-8 (it’s like a Smith machine with the stability but it’s split in the middle so you can press unilaterally, let me angle the bar directly over shoulders, really good. 6th rep of final set real grinder again)
> Plate-loaded lateral raise 3 x 6-10
> Triceps push down 3 x 6-10 & 1 x 20 (whatever you call the attachment below, feels unreal)
> Cable rears 2 x 20
> *Misc:*
> 
> 30 minutes full body mobility
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/SE6qfKN
> 
> 
> Had a chat with the bloke who runs the supplement store from the gym and decided to create an affiliate link as he stocks pretty much every supplement I’m recommending for on-cycle support to clients for the same price as buying direct. Helps a local business gain some traction, keeps client’s health in check and I get a small kickback, you can’t go wrong.
> 
> In a good spot to blow up as soon as I add an oral to this cycle.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/Nl403Oa


Enjoying this log mate, you’re also in a great position as of now. Got some serious potential imo.

Decent you also found that bloke behind the supplement store that can make everyone including himself happy.


----------



## DLTBB

Roscoe said:


> Enjoying this log mate, you’re also in a great position as of now. Got some serious potential imo.
> 
> Decent you also found that bloke behind the supplement store that can make everyone including himself happy.


Thanks mate.

Yeah, it makes sense. He seems sound. Stocking all the good brands and seems like they're on point with customer service, delivery etc. Win win situation in my book.


----------



## Roscoe

DLTBB said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> Yeah, it makes sense. He seems sound. Stocking all the good brands and seems like they're on point with customer service, delivery etc. Win win situation in my book.


Take it for granted mate, rare to find now, all the decent little sup shops round near me have all closed because they didn’t make enough money since you can go online get next day and use discount codes. Shame really, I know I’d much rather give my money to small independent business though. Easily accessible, quality brands/products, good customer service? You’re laughing.


----------



## covacure

DLTBB said:


> Finally had my biopsies reviewed from my colonoscopy months ago (the NHS is shit at the moment) and they're saying it looks like ileocolonic Chrohn's disease. Not ulcerative colitis as I'd originally expected but not too far off. They're going to arrange an outpatient clinic to discuss what treatments are needed. In all fairness, my symptoms are pretty tame at the moment and it isn't bothering me. It's just nice to have an answer, be sure I've not got cancer and be in the right hands to get treatment if my symptoms flare up again. Obviously not ideal to have it in the first place but feels much better than having things going wrong and being in the dark about what it is.


Got diagnosed with Crohn’s at 12, tried several medications, even liquid diets and ultimately had surgery at 14.

I’ve actually been in remission since, a few flare ups inbetween but colonoscopies looked alright.Got another booked early in year after 4/5 years so will be interesting.

some people I know get put on medication and boom, sorted. I imagine now there’s some new treatments from when I was discussing medical options

It’s quite annoying as there isn’t many known trigger foods, but you’ll start to know your own body (as I bet you do now).

But lived with it 15+ years so If have any questions on anything / medication they may suggest - let me know 👌🏻


----------



## DLTBB

covacure said:


> Got diagnosed with Crohn’s at 12, tried several medications, even liquid diets and ultimately had surgery at 14.
> 
> I’ve actually been in remission since, a few flare ups inbetween but colonoscopies looked alright.Got another booked early in year after 4/5 years so will be interesting.
> 
> some people I know get put on medication and boom, sorted. I imagine now there’s some new treatments from when I was discussing medical options
> 
> It’s quite annoying as there isn’t many known trigger foods, but you’ll start to know your own body (as I bet you do now).
> 
> But lived with it 15+ years so If have any questions on anything / medication they may suggest - let me know 👌🏻


Thanks for this.

I've had symptoms for maybe 18 months in total. It's definitely been worse in the past. I haven't been able to identify if there is particular food(s) that cause it to flare up. If anything, it feels like it's stress related!

They've only tried me on Mesalazine suppositories so far, but that was before they had looked at the biopsies/identified WHERE the issue is internally. If anything, it made symptoms worse. Stopped them after a week or so. No fun having to put medication up your arse anyway so I'm glad it didn't work.

Hopefully I can get away with some mild tablet-based medication, that'd be ideal.


----------



## covacure

DLTBB said:


> Thanks for this.
> 
> I've had symptoms for maybe 18 months in total. It's definitely been worse in the past. I haven't been able to identify if there is particular food(s) that cause it to flare up. If anything, it feels like it's stress related!
> 
> They've only tried me on Mesalazine suppositories so far, but that was before they had looked at the biopsies/identified WHERE the issue is internally. If anything, it made symptoms worse. Stopped them after a week or so. No fun having to put medication up your arse anyway so I'm glad it didn't work.
> 
> Hopefully I can get away with some mild tablet-based medication, that'd be ideal.


I struggle to remember how long I had symptoms for before being diagnosed, must have been a few years as it actually stopped me from growing / hitting puberty.

It is annoying, simple things like travel, or going somewhere you gotta think about toilet situation.

The liquid diet, they give you these nutrient milkshake style drinks. And that’s all you can have, and water.Apparently to let your body heal, it did help my symptoms but unfortunately same day I started eating food after 6 weeks I got cramps 😩

Some people have success with azathiprine (sp?), it actually gave me acute pancreatitis. Be quite a lot of options, and hopefully you caught it quite early on.

Do you get many other symptoms like lethargy, stomach cramps, mouth ulcers?


----------



## DLTBB

covacure said:


> I struggle to remember how long I had symptoms for before being diagnosed, must have been a few years as it actually stopped me from growing / hitting puberty.
> 
> It is annoying, simple things like travel, or going somewhere you gotta think about toilet situation.
> 
> The liquid diet, they give you these nutrient milkshake style drinks. And that’s all you can have, and water.Apparently to let your body heal, it did help my symptoms but unfortunately same day I started eating food after 6 weeks I got cramps 😩
> 
> Some people have success with azathiprine (sp?), it actually gave me acute pancreatitis. Be quite a lot of options, and hopefully you caught it quite early on.
> 
> Do you get many other symptoms like lethargy, stomach cramps, mouth ulcers?


Alex who also keeps a log in this section is on the med you just mentioned I believe. His symptoms sound more severe than mine though, he is diagnosed with UC.

But yeah, it can be stressful. If I know I'm going to be out of the house for an extended period e.g. for a hike, I'll usually dose up on Immodium the night before.

My main symptoms are just having to go to the bathroom often and sometimes there's blood. I can be lethargic but I think a lot of that is related to having broken sleep because I have to go to the loo during the night. No ulcers in my mouth and no stomach cramps at all really.


----------



## MarkyMark

DLTBB said:


> I’d be very happy with 28. Sounds like a decent recovery. Makes sense. I’ve got my Mrs dropping the odd hint about having kids etc. I’m not ready yet. Want to be more secure first. But I will have to come off and run fertility protocol eventually. Can’t see it being a barrel of laughs *but will have to be done af some point*.


No it wont mate, you can carry on as you are, add HCG/HMG 1000IU/150IU M/W/F to what ever you are currently on and in 8 to12 weeks time, almost certainly (assuming you didn't have a pre-existing condition beforehand) you will be fertile with motile sperm inside of normal range.

With that said, HMG if you buy domestic UK to run for what could be many months until you conceive is pretty expensive - if you manage to find a good Indian pharma source who shipped to the UK, you will be able to source HMG for approx 1/3 the price of UK domestic. But of course, with that comes risk of seizure. Furthermore, coming off, and regaining fertility naturally would be "best practice", so i am not advising against this option.

you may get away with lighter doses to save on cost, however the above is what i run - i had a sperm test before the above protocol (while on gear as i B/C year round) and motile sperm was near enough zero - 12 weeks later im in the normal range. This was the case when trying for my first, i stayed on test, primo and 2IU HGH with the above HCG/HMG protocol, and we concaved around 3 to 4 months. Daughter is now 3 yrs old, healthy with a very social personality.

We have been trying for our second for around 6 months now, so not quite as quick as the last time - but i did the same sperm tests before HMG/HCG and 12 weeks in, and again, from zero to normal motile range in this timeframe (I dont use HMG or HCG which b/c and only have added it when i have been trying on these 2 occasions).

Anyhow, 2 will be enough for me, so once the deed is done this time round ill probably never use HMG or HCG again, and to be honest, look forward to the time i can stop the chore with mixing and jabbing it 3 times a week.


----------



## DLTBB

MarkyMark said:


> No it wont mate, you can carry on as you are, add HCG/HMG 1000IU/150IU M/W/F to what ever you are currently on and in 8 to12 weeks time, almost certainly (assuming you didn't have a pre-existing condition beforehand) you will be fertile with motile sperm inside of normal range.
> 
> With that said, HMG if you buy domestic UK to run for what could be many months until you conceive is pretty expensive - if you manage to find a good Indian pharma source who shipped to the UK, you will be able to source HMG for approx 1/3 the price of UK domestic. But of course, with that comes risk of seizure. Furthermore, coming off, and regaining fertility naturally would be "best practice", so i am not advising against this option.
> 
> you may get away with lighter doses to save on cost, however the above is what i run - i had a sperm test before the above protocol (while on gear as i B/C year round) and motile sperm was near enough zero - 12 weeks later im in the normal range. This was the case when trying for my first, i stayed on test, primo and 2IU HGH with the above HCG/HMG protocol, and we concaved around 3 to 4 months. Daughter is now 3 yrs old, healthy with a very social personality.
> 
> We have been trying for our second for around 6 months now, so not quite as quick as the last time - but i did the same sperm tests before HMG/HCG and 12 weeks in, and again, from zero to normal motile range in this timeframe (I dont use HMG or HCG which b/c and only have added it when i have been trying on these 2 occasions).
> 
> Anyhow, 2 will be enough for me, so once the deed is done this time round ill probably never use HMG or HCG again, and to be honest, look forward to the time i can stop the chore with mixing and jabbing it 3 times a week.


Thanks for this and that’s very refreshing to hear. I’ll probably give that a shot first rather than trying to come off everything when the time comes. If I could still get away with running a cruise dose and bring my sperm count back up to normal range, that would be ideal. That way I don’t have to deal with seeing months of progress slip away. I guess there’s a kind of pressure/expectation for me to look ‘on point’ now with what I do/what I’m aiming to do, so the idea of dropping everything was a bit unnerving. I’d have done it anyway but I wouldn’t have been happy. Thankfully I’ve got a couple of UK sources who stock HMG and would hook me up at a good rate.


----------



## ArnoldIsNumeroUno

DLTBB said:


> While I was in prison and we didn’t have gym access, it was pretty much the only exercise I could do to hit my back. There was a bar across a ceiling vent in one of the social rooms. I started with bodyweight with strict form, got up to 40+ reps, added tanks of water etc. And then when I got out and got back on PEDs, they’ve been consistently in my routine since and I’ve slowly chipped away adding an extra 5-10lbs here and there in the 6-10 rep range for weighted.


Brilliant I’ll keep at them. You mentioned bouldering - did you rock climb?

Your pull up strength is very elite. I think the famous climbers can do 180% of body weight for singles.


----------



## DLTBB

ArnoldIsNumeroUno said:


> Brilliant I’ll keep at them. You mentioned bouldering - did you rock climb?
> 
> Your pull up strength is very elite. I think the famous climbers can do 180% of body weight for singles.


I did some indoor stuff at Depot in Manchester. I’m pretty strong in terms of grip and being able to pull myself up but my forearms get way too pumped to go for long and my short arms make it difficult to nail some walls. Never done any proper outdoor climbing outside of scrambling during hikes etc.


----------



## ArnoldIsNumeroUno

DLTBB said:


> I did some indoor stuff at Depot in Manchester. I’m pretty strong in terms of grip and being able to pull myself up but my forearms get way too pumped to go for long and my short arms make it difficult to nail some walls. Never done any proper outdoor climbing outside of scrambling during hikes etc.


Fair play, what oral are you thinking of adding to the cycle and why that particular one?


----------



## DLTBB

ArnoldIsNumeroUno said:


> Fair play, what oral are you thinking of adding to the cycle and why that particular one?


I will add 25-50mg Anavar if anything. The reason being, I get all of the benefits with none of the sides from previous experience and it doesn’t effect my stomach like something like Anadrol/Dbol would, so won’t hinder me getting into a surplus daily to continue gaining.


----------



## ArnoldIsNumeroUno

DLTBB said:


> I will add 25-50mg Anavar if anything. The reason being, I get all of the benefits with none of the sides from previous experience and it doesn’t effect my stomach like something like Anadrol/Dbol would, so won’t hinder me getting into a surplus daily to continue gaining.


Oh yeah Anavar sounds awesome! Defo on my list of to-try 😁


----------



## DLTBB

ArnoldIsNumeroUno said:


> Oh yeah Anavar sounds awesome! Defo on my list of to-try 😁


I read back from my old posts when I first joined and I was saying something along the lines of ‘why would anybody use Anavar, Superdrol will make you fuller, Winstrol will make you drier and Dianabol will make you stronger’. Now I realise Var will give you a good blend of the three with very little sides. 🤷


----------



## ArnoldIsNumeroUno

DLTBB said:


> I read back from my old posts when I first joined and I was saying something along the lines of ‘why would anybody use Anavar, Superdrol will make you fuller, Winstrol will make you drier and Dianabol will make you stronger’. Now I realise Var will give you a good blend of the three with very little sides. 🤷


What’s it like on your cholesterol? That’s the one negative I read about - some people get quite a big negative effect on cholesterol. 

Have you found lots of healthy fats and cardio prevent a lot of that? Thanks


----------



## DLTBB

ArnoldIsNumeroUno said:


> What’s it like on your cholesterol? That’s the one negative I read about - some people get quite a big negative effect on cholesterol.
> 
> Have you found lots of healthy fats and cardio prevent a lot of that? Thanks


Cholesterol has been fine for last 4 sets of bloods. Maybe cardio, maybe diet, maybe genetics.


----------



## DLTBB

*30th December

Cardio:*

N/A
*Pull:*

I woke up with a pain/strain feeling in my sternum/mid-back so I spent about 10-15 minutes stretching, using bands and dead hangs from the bar to loosen up. 

Random challenge: 100 wide-grip pull-ups in as little sets as possible. 4 sets. Last set only had 7 remaining. 
Plate-loaded low row 3 x 6-8
Narrow MAG pull down 3 x 6-8
Iliac pull 3 x 8-12
Barbell curl 3 x 6-8
Single cable preacher 3 sets to failure
*Misc:*

30 minutes full body mobility
Discomfort has died down since training. Hopefully it’s nothing to worry about. May have just slept in an awkward position. 

I’m going on a night out with a few friends tonight. I’ll have a few drinks and probably won’t get to bed until late. Let’s see if I can get myself in to the gym tomorrow for the final session of the year. I’m 50/50 about whether I’ll end up going but we’ll see.


----------



## covacure

DLTBB said:


> *30th December
> 
> Cardio:*
> 
> N/A
> *Pull:*
> 
> I woke up with a pain/strain feeling in my sternum/mid-back so I spent about 10-15 minutes stretching, using bands and dead hangs from the bar to loosen up.
> 
> Random challenge: 100 wide-grip pull-ups in as little sets as possible. 4 sets. Last set only had 7 remaining.
> Plate-loaded low row 3 x 6-8
> Narrow MAG pull down 3 x 6-8
> Iliac pull 3 x 8-12
> Barbell curl 3 x 6-8
> Single cable preacher 3 sets to failure
> *Misc:*
> 
> 30 minutes full body mobility
> Discomfort has died down since training. Hopefully it’s nothing to worry about. May have just slept in an awkward position.
> 
> I’m going on a night out with a few friends tonight. I’ll have a few drinks and probably won’t get to bed until late. Let’s see if I can get myself in to the gym tomorrow for the final session of the year. I’m 50/50 about whether I’ll end up going but we’ll see.


Your Pull-ups are ridiculous. Some reel I saw asking people outside a gym to get 20 pull-ups for 100$ and nobody did it ha. Think someone got 17.

How are your food choices day after drinking? Do you crave sh*te or not really? I find that’s a further downfall and then ultimately makes me feel even worse.


----------



## DLTBB

covacure said:


> Your Pull-ups are ridiculous. Some reel I saw asking people outside a gym to get 20 pull-ups for 100$ and nobody did it ha. Think someone got 17.
> 
> How are your food choices day after drinking? Do you crave sh*te or not really? I find that’s a further downfall and then ultimately makes me feel even worse.


Could’ve bagged myself $100. 😞
Depends how heavy the night out has been. If I’m a write off, I’ll think screw it and eat crap for the rest of the day. If I’m somewhat decent, I’ll try to redeem myself and eat really well and train for longer etc. Will try not to let it get too heavy tonight. Can’t be arsed feeling rough.


----------



## ArnoldIsNumeroUno

DLTBB said:


> Cholesterol has been fine for last 4 sets of bloods. Maybe cardio, maybe diet, maybe genetics.


I forgot to ask what you think of Turinabol for bodybuilding and strength versus the other orals. Cheers


----------



## DLTBB

ArnoldIsNumeroUno said:


> I forgot to ask what you think of Turinabol for bodybuilding and strength versus the other orals. Cheers


Pretty good all rounder, minimal sides. Good pumps.


----------



## ArnoldIsNumeroUno

DLTBB said:


> Pretty good all rounder, minimal sides. Good pumps.


Thanks mate 👍🏻


----------



## DLTBB

Yep, definitely no training today. I had a lot to drink and not very much sleep. Good night and nice to see everybody but feeling sluggish today is going to put me in the right headspace to hit the ground running going into the new year. Won’t be doing much tonight at all! Have a good one all.


----------



## DLTBB

*2nd January

Cardio:*

25 minutes incline treadmill 140-150BPM
*Legs:*

Machine hack squat 4 x 6-12
Back barbell back squat (partials/pulses) 3 x 20
Abductor 3 x 6-12
Adductor 3 x 6-12
Standing calf raise 5 x 6-15
*Misc:*

30 minutes full body mobility
Energy levels still zapped. Combination of going out before new year and a bit of cold/flu. Not the best way to start the year’s training but things should improve from here on.


----------



## DLTBB

I've been wanting to re-shuffle the training a little bit for a while now. I love PPL and I think it's probably given me the most gains out of any split I've done over the years but I fancy trying something a bit different. I'll still end up training 6 days a week because I go stir-crazy when I'm sat at home, so I'll continue to split the training over 6 sessions. Cardio will stay in at 20-25 minutes per session at 140+ BPM (depends how much energy I have on the day, sometimes I'll veer closer to 160) to maintain some fitness/look after my heart. Legs I'll still hit twice a week with one day more quad-focused and one day more hamstrings. I'm thinking of trying chest/back in the same session but rotating from one chest exercise to one back exercise back and forth so I can recoup some energy in between exercises and hopefully hit some higher top sets on my compounds. And then the other day will be shoulders/arms. My shoulders don't need tons of focus but I feel like my biceps/triceps will benefit from being fresh in the session rather than being tacked on after hitting back or chest in my usual push/pull sessions. Abs and mobility work I'll do from home as usual.

May read as gobbledygook because I am just spit-balling but I will try it out over the week and see how I feel/report back.


----------



## DLTBB

*3rd January

Cardio:*

25 minutes incline treadmill 140-150BPM
*Chest & Back:*

Chest-supported T-bar row 3 sets 12, 10, 8 (4 plates) - Wider grip & more upper-back focused
Flat barbell bench press 3 sets 10, 8, 8 (top set of 8 150KG) 1 set to failure with 130KG (failed after 14 reps) - Felt good to have some blood in the upper back before pressing actually!
Wide-grip pull-up 3 sets to failure (Bodyweight, purposely failing by 20 reps with slow negatives, pauses, dead hangs etc as set progressed). 
Incline Hammer Strength press 3 sets 10, 8, 8 (4.5 plates per side top set)
Pec-deck 3 sets 12, 10, 10 - Lower chest focused
Iliac pull 3 sets 10, 8, 8
*Misc:*

Full body mobility routine (the video below is what I do daily for anybody interested in working on their own mobility, it’s helped me immensely).






Bloody hell. Could barely lift my arms to put my hoodie back on after that. Pump was immense. Hitting chest and back back-to-back is never something I’ve done before. Gassed me out badly but I felt as if the exercise sequence worked well e.g. the upper back being pumped and feeling open when going in to pressing. 

I have a very minor dry cough. I hope I’m not coming down with something as I am keen to get off to a good start this year. Me and the Mrs have sat down together and written out some goals and changes for the better we’re both making after a bit of a falling out on our pre-NYE night out. We’re all good now and I think if anything it’s brought us closer together and we know we’ve got things to work on together. Hoping to get her training with me a couple of days a week soon!


----------



## DLTBB

*4th January

Cardio:*

20 minutes incline treadmill 140-150BPM
*Shoulders, Biceps & Triceps:*

Plate-loaded shoulder press 3 sets 6-8 reps - Would've went with a DB press for this session ideally, but trained by myself unexpectedly and feel I can push the envelope a little more weight wise with a plate-loaded press, either way, PB at 6 reps this session
Cable Y-raise 3 sets 8-12 reps - Went into a drop set on set 3
Inverted row 2 sets to failure
Standing DB curl (single arm) 3 sets 6-10 reps = Was planning to do EZ-Bar but watched a video from hypertrophycoach earlier in the day about how he prefers DB, gave it a try & preferred it
Weighted dip 3 sets 6-10 reps
Cross-body cable extension 3 sets 8=12 reps - Drop set for set 3
Machine preacher curl 3 sets 8-12 reps - Drop set for set 3
*Misc:*

Full body mobility routine (slightly condensed version compared to yesterday, 22 minutes rather than 37).






Still trying to figure out the right volume for the sessions etc., so things may change over the next couple of weeks. This felt about right and I did feel like I moved more weight for exercise 1 on shoulders, biceps and triceps than I usually would have as they were placed in the PPL split. But again, early days and still need to figure out what works best.

Had a wholesome moment speaking to a Dad and his 14 year old son who’s 1 week in to training. Must’ve weighed 100lbs tops. Told him I started at his age and was smaller and told him to focus on technique and worry about weight later down the line. 

Still feel a bit under the weather but it's not any worse than it was yesterday which I feel is a good sign. Continuing with the cold/flu tablets and high dose Vit C. Got some MT2 also, but I'll hold off on starting with that until I feel 100%. I'm looking a bit pasty at the moment.

Calum Von Moger is making a comeback after drug addiction/near death experience/avoiding a prison sentence. It will be interesting to see how much size and shape he can gain back. His physique was nuts a few years ago. He must have been one of the most popular/well known faces in fitness at the time.









Calum Von Moger Returns to Bodybuilding in 2023


#calumvonmoger #bodybuilding #shorts




www.youtube.com


----------



## UK2USA

DLTBB said:


> *4th January
> 
> Cardio:*
> 
> 20 minutes incline treadmill 140-150BPM
> *Shoulders, Biceps & Triceps:*
> 
> Plate-loaded shoulder press 3 sets 6-8 reps - Would've went with a DB press for this session ideally, but trained by myself unexpectedly and feel I can push the envelope a little more weight wise with a plate-loaded press, either way, PB at 6 reps this session
> Cable Y-raise 3 sets 8-12 reps - Went into a drop set on set 3
> Inverted row 2 sets to failure
> Standing DB curl (single arm) 3 sets 6-10 reps = Was planning to do EZ-Bar but watched a video from hypertrophycoach earlier in the day about how he prefers DB, gave it a try & preferred it
> Weighted dip 3 sets 6-10 reps
> Cross-body cable extension 3 sets 8=12 reps - Drop set for set 3
> Machine preacher curl 3 sets 8-12 reps - Drop set for set 3
> *Misc:*
> 
> Full body mobility routine (slightly condensed version compared to yesterday, 22 minutes rather than 37).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still trying to figure out the right volume for the sessions etc., so things may change over the next couple of weeks. This felt about right and I did feel like I moved more weight for exercise 1 on shoulders, biceps and triceps than I usually would have as they were placed in the PPL split. But again, early days and still need to figure out what works best.
> 
> Had a wholesome moment speaking to a Dad and his 14 year old son who’s 1 week in to training. Must’ve weighed 100lbs tops. Told him I started at his age and was smaller and told him to focus on technique and worry about weight later down the line.
> 
> Still feel a bit under the weather but it's not any worse than it was yesterday which I feel is a good sign. Continuing with the cold/flu tablets and high dose Vit C. Got some MT2 also, but I'll hold off on starting with that until I feel 100%. I'm looking a bit pasty at the moment.
> 
> Calum Von Moger is making a comeback after drug addiction/near death experience/avoiding a prison sentence. It will be interesting to see how much size and shape he can gain back. His physique was nuts a few years ago. He must have been one of the most popular/well known faces in fitness at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calum Von Moger Returns to Bodybuilding in 2023
> 
> 
> #calumvonmoger #bodybuilding #shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com


Calum is looking thin, I hope he finally has his head together.


----------



## DLTBB

UK2USA said:


> Calum is looking thin, I hope he finally has his head together.


Would be nice to see. He’ll probably be twice the size of all of us after one decent cycle with his genetics/previous physique!


----------



## covacure

DLTBB said:


> *4th January
> 
> Cardio:*
> 
> 20 minutes incline treadmill 140-150BPM
> *Shoulders, Biceps & Triceps:*
> 
> Plate-loaded shoulder press 3 sets 6-8 reps - Would've went with a DB press for this session ideally, but trained by myself unexpectedly and feel I can push the envelope a little more weight wise with a plate-loaded press, either way, PB at 6 reps this session
> Cable Y-raise 3 sets 8-12 reps - Went into a drop set on set 3
> Inverted row 2 sets to failure
> Standing DB curl (single arm) 3 sets 6-10 reps = Was planning to do EZ-Bar but watched a video from hypertrophycoach earlier in the day about how he prefers DB, gave it a try & preferred it
> Weighted dip 3 sets 6-10 reps
> Cross-body cable extension 3 sets 8=12 reps - Drop set for set 3
> Machine preacher curl 3 sets 8-12 reps - Drop set for set 3
> *Misc:*
> 
> Full body mobility routine (slightly condensed version compared to yesterday, 22 minutes rather than 37).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still trying to figure out the right volume for the sessions etc., so things may change over the next couple of weeks. This felt about right and I did feel like I moved more weight for exercise 1 on shoulders, biceps and triceps than I usually would have as they were placed in the PPL split. But again, early days and still need to figure out what works best.
> 
> Had a wholesome moment speaking to a Dad and his 14 year old son who’s 1 week in to training. Must’ve weighed 100lbs tops. Told him I started at his age and was smaller and told him to focus on technique and worry about weight later down the line.
> 
> Still feel a bit under the weather but it's not any worse than it was yesterday which I feel is a good sign. Continuing with the cold/flu tablets and high dose Vit C. Got some MT2 also, but I'll hold off on starting with that until I feel 100%. I'm looking a bit pasty at the moment.
> 
> Calum Von Moger is making a comeback after drug addiction/near death experience/avoiding a prison sentence. It will be interesting to see how much size and shape he can gain back. His physique was nuts a few years ago. He must have been one of the most popular/well known faces in fitness at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calum Von Moger Returns to Bodybuilding in 2023
> 
> 
> #calumvonmoger #bodybuilding #shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com


Really hope he surrounds himself by good people, but most importantly trains his mind and keeps on top of his mental health, especially if he’s going to be throwing drugs in to himself to chase those gains.


----------



## DLTBB

covacure said:


> Really hope he surrounds himself by good people, but most importantly trains his mind and keeps on top of his mental health, especially if he’s going to be throwing drugs in to himself to chase those gains.


Legit. Tony Huge reckons he should move to Thailand and continue to take drugs. Says it’d be the most sensible way forward. 😂


----------



## train2win

DLTBB said:


> *4th January
> 
> Cardio:*
> 
> 20 minutes incline treadmill 140-150BPM
> *Shoulders, Biceps & Triceps:*
> 
> Plate-loaded shoulder press 3 sets 6-8 reps - Would've went with a DB press for this session ideally, but trained by myself unexpectedly and feel I can push the envelope a little more weight wise with a plate-loaded press, either way, PB at 6 reps this session
> Cable Y-raise 3 sets 8-12 reps - Went into a drop set on set 3
> Inverted row 2 sets to failure
> Standing DB curl (single arm) 3 sets 6-10 reps = Was planning to do EZ-Bar but watched a video from hypertrophycoach earlier in the day about how he prefers DB, gave it a try & preferred it
> Weighted dip 3 sets 6-10 reps
> Cross-body cable extension 3 sets 8=12 reps - Drop set for set 3
> Machine preacher curl 3 sets 8-12 reps - Drop set for set 3
> *Misc:*
> 
> Full body mobility routine (slightly condensed version compared to yesterday, 22 minutes rather than 37).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still trying to figure out the right volume for the sessions etc., so things may change over the next couple of weeks. This felt about right and I did feel like I moved more weight for exercise 1 on shoulders, biceps and triceps than I usually would have as they were placed in the PPL split. But again, early days and still need to figure out what works best.
> 
> Had a wholesome moment speaking to a Dad and his 14 year old son who’s 1 week in to training. Must’ve weighed 100lbs tops. Told him I started at his age and was smaller and told him to focus on technique and worry about weight later down the line.
> 
> Still feel a bit under the weather but it's not any worse than it was yesterday which I feel is a good sign. Continuing with the cold/flu tablets and high dose Vit C. Got some MT2 also, but I'll hold off on starting with that until I feel 100%. I'm looking a bit pasty at the moment.
> 
> Calum Von Moger is making a comeback after drug addiction/near death experience/avoiding a prison sentence. It will be interesting to see how much size and shape he can gain back. His physique was nuts a few years ago. He must have been one of the most popular/well known faces in fitness at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calum Von Moger Returns to Bodybuilding in 2023
> 
> 
> #calumvonmoger #bodybuilding #shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com


He's been through a lot. Firstly the injuries which set him back some, the worst being the leg injury that ruined his quad completely; for someone whose life is based on their appearance and symmetry, this is a mental wrecking ball. 

Then his dad and dog died. Combine this with him hanging out with the wrong crowd (drugs), the injuries, set him off on a downward spiral. 

The guy is an absolute genetic specimen. It's not his time to go. I hope he turns his life around. I'll be genuinely upset if he goes off the rails again.


----------



## DLTBB

Sleep quality is up at the moment. Like I slept through from 11PM til 6:30AM continuously. Usually it’d take me longer to drift off and I’d be up 3 times in the night. So I feel more well rested for sure. But I’m waking up with pains/aches in my mid-upper back. Not sure if it’s the position I’m sleeping in or whatever. It usually fades as the day goes on. Anybody ever had this?


----------



## Mackerson81

DLTBB said:


> Sleep quality is up at the moment. Like I slept through from 11PM til 6:30AM continuously. Usually it’d take me longer to drift off and I’d be up 3 times in the night. So I feel more well rested for sure. But I’m waking up with pains/aches in my mid-upper back. Not sure if it’s the position I’m sleeping in or whatever. It usually fades as the day goes on. Anybody ever had this?


Not had this as such but of a night i have a terrible habit of falling asleep on my arms and wake up with dead arms continually, very annoying.


----------



## covacure

DLTBB said:


> Sleep quality is up at the moment. Like I slept through from 11PM til 6:30AM continuously. Usually it’d take me longer to drift off and I’d be up 3 times in the night. So I feel more well rested for sure. But I’m waking up with pains/aches in my mid-upper back. Not sure if it’s the position I’m sleeping in or whatever. It usually fades as the day goes on. Anybody ever had this?


Have you looked in to whoop at all? I find it really good for breaking down sleep and over time
You get a solid baseline for judging your bodies strain. Sounds a bit of a fad but I’d recommend looking in to it.

I’d probably say the pain isn’t from sleep but perhaps from a twinge or perhaps just need to decompress the spine and loosen things up. When you have small issues like that, it can feel worse when you wake up and then wear off through the day. Maybe see an osteopath, even if it’s just to get some decompression and massage on the area


----------



## DLTBB

covacure said:


> Have you looked in to whoop at all? I find it really good for breaking down sleep and over time
> You get a solid baseline for judging your bodies strain. Sounds a bit of a fad but I’d recommend looking in to it.
> 
> I’d probably say the pain isn’t from sleep but perhaps from a twinge or perhaps just need to decompress the spine and loosen things up. When you have small issues like that, it can feel worse when you wake up and then wear off through the day. Maybe see an osteopath, even if it’s just to get some decompression and massage on the area


I was actually considering getting one and then inherited an Apple Watch which I forget to wear most days.  Today's a rest day so I might spend some time looking over videos relating to the spine/back mobility etc. and put some work in on loosening up. A lot of my mobility work lately has been focused on lower body.


----------



## DLTBB

Actually managed to have a rest day. Almost persuaded myself to go and train because I feel lazy when I don’t. But I’m not 100% and have had a couple of tiring sessions on the bounce. Wouldn’t have done me any good. Spent 20-25 minutes following a routine for spinal flexion/extension. My back feels better but I reckon I’ll still wake up with a bit of soreness. Due to train legs tomorrow so hoping I’m over the worst of this cold.


----------



## DLTBB

*6th January

Cardio:*

15 minutes cross-trainer 160+ BPM
*Legs:*

Leg press 5 sets 6-12 rep range - Look at the state of my gym’s horrible makeshift leg press contraption below, legitimately fees dangerous loading it with any significant weight! 😂
Bulgarian split squats 2 sets 10-12 rep range
Abductor/adductor superset 2 rounds to failure 15-20 rep range
Leg extension 3 sets 8-12 rep range
Lying leg curl 3 sets 6-10 rep range
Standing calf raise 5 sets 8-15 rep range
*Misc:*

15 minute hip mobility
Dodgy looking leg press:


http://imgur.com/a/ecjrlsS


My gym is shocking at the moment. 2/3 treadmills and 1/2 stationary bikes out of order and 4 broken machines. They’ve just got a new chairman so hopefully they sort things out soon or I’m going to have to look elsewhere. It’s only a small gym with limited cardio equipment to begin with so they can’t afford to have so much kit out of order. 

Yesterday’s rest did me some good but I’m still not 100%. 

Been pretty consistent with my food this week and prepared/cooked every meal. Ordering something in tonight as the Mrs is out with friends but going to keep it reasonable and still hit calories/protein.


----------



## DLTBB

*7th January

Cardio:*

15 minutes cross-trainer 160+ BPM

*Chest & Back:*

Narrow-grip pull-down 3 sets 6-8 rep range (105KG top set) - Had to recruit randoms to help me pull down the initial rep while I get my knees under the pads because it’s a fair bit heavier than my bodyweight & shorts arms. 🥲
Flat plate-loaded press 3 sets 6-8 rep range (5 plates per side top set)
Hammer Strength iso row 3 sets 8-10 rep range
Incline press (45 degrees) 3 sets 8-10 rep range (110KG) - Should probably stick to lesser incline in future as I did feel my shoulders getting involved more than I’d have liked.
Neutral grip pull-up 3 sets to failure (bodyweight)
Cable fly 3 sets 10-12 rep range
*Misc:*

9 sets core



http://imgur.com/a/MVFlIBw


I know I look retarded but I feel like I’m thickening up. 

Going to watch Avatar 2 later with the Mrs so going to save some room for popcorn, pick & mix etc.


----------



## DLTBB

*8th January

Cardio:*

15 minutes cross-trainer 160+ BPM
*Shoulders, Biceps & Triceps:*

Plate-loaded seated press 3 sets 4-8 rep range (Failed last set which was due to be a PR of 6 at 4 reps, overly slow with negatives and exhausted myself - my fault)
Lateral DB raise 3 sets 8-12 reps
Single cable rear delt fly 3 sets 8-12 reps
Machine close grip press 3 sets 10-12 reps (stacks at 145KG and handled this fine)
DB hammer curl 3 sets 8-10 reps
Lean away cable curl 3 sets 10-12 reps
Rope push-down 3 sets 10-12 reps (trying with that rocking back/forth style I’ve seen online a little recently, first time trying)
*Misc:*

30 minutes mobility to be completed later today
Enjoyable. Was warming up with a band and it snapped in two and slapped my hands. Lucky I wasn’t doing face pulls or it’d have seriously stung. 

Avatar 2 was good. CGI nowadays is insane. The world they’ve built in those movies is incredible. 

Chilling for the rest of the day. Eating, stretching, lying down and ticking off emails. Feel really tired. Still not fully over this cold & sleep wasn’t 100% last night so taking it easy.


----------



## DLTBB

*9th January

Cardio:*

N/A
*Legs*

SLDL 3 sets 6-8 rep range
Standing calf raise 5 sets 6-12 rep range (PB on 6 rep set) 1 set of 20 as a back off to finish - Exercise order is kind of f*cked up because everybody is training legs today apparently. 🤷 
Pendulum squat 3 sets 5-8 rep range - One of the best machines around IMO. Was due a 6 rep set for the 3rd but had to bail out. 
Single machine hack squat 3 sets 8-10 rep range
Leg extension superset lying leg curl 3 rounds 10-12 rep range
*Misc:*

30 minutes full body mobility routine ticked off this afternoon. 
A young’un in the gym tapped me on the shoulder after a set of calf raises and said my calves are insane. I’ll take that. Asked what I do for ‘em etc. I said nothing out of the ordinary, just genetics and short ass limbs filling out super quick. Even so, a mid session compliment is always welcome. 

Got a hike planned on Saturday. 4 hours or so and supposedly has some scary climbing/scrambling sections. Hoping the weather isn’t too terrible. 



http://imgur.com/a/rYm6mLc


----------



## PMS67

DLTBB said:


> *7th January
> 
> Cardio:*
> 
> 15 minutes cross-trainer 160+ BPM
> 
> *Chest & Back:*
> 
> Narrow-grip pull-down 3 sets 6-8 rep range (105KG top set) - Had to recruit randoms to help me pull down the initial rep while I get my knees under the pads because it’s a fair bit heavier than my bodyweight & shorts arms. 🥲
> Flat plate-loaded press 3 sets 6-8 rep range (5 plates per side top set)
> Hammer Strength iso row 3 sets 8-10 rep range
> Incline press (45 degrees) 3 sets 8-10 rep range (110KG) - Should probably stick to lesser incline in future as I did feel my shoulders getting involved more than I’d have liked.
> Neutral grip pull-up 3 sets to failure (bodyweight)
> Cable fly 3 sets 10-12 rep range
> *Misc:*
> 
> 9 sets core
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/MVFlIBw
> 
> 
> I know I look retarded but I feel like I’m thickening up.
> 
> Going to watch Avatar 2 later with the Mrs so going to save some room for popcorn, pick & mix etc.


I felt good up about myself until I scrolled through this thread!
Just a tad jealous, ready to email the ledger clinic and tell them forget about trt I need to blast straight away
Seriously though, looking jacked mate.


----------



## DLTBB

PMS67 said:


> I felt good up about myself until I scrolled through this thread!
> Just a tad jealous, ready to email the ledger clinic and tell them forget about trt I need to blast straight away
> Seriously though, looking jacked mate.


Thank you. For maybe half the log, I've been on a dose not too dissimilar from what you'll get through Ledger. You'll still be able to build/maintain a good look on TRT mate. But a little extra chemistry can definitely give you a boost & bring it all together.


----------



## DLTBB

*10th January

Cardio:*

20 minutes cross-trainer 160+ BPM (lots at 170+ actually!)
*Chest & Back:*

Chest supported T-Bar row (upper back focused) 3 x 8 - +2 rep PR top set
Flat plate-loaded press 3 x 8-10 - +2 rep PR top set
Wide grip pull-up 3 x 8-10 - Went super wide grip here which I've not done in a while, felt ace.
Incline Smith machine press 3 x 8-10
Low cable row 3 x 6-8
Pec deck 2 x 8-10 regular 2 x 8-10 decline
*Misc:*

30 minutes full body mobility routine completed earlier today
Struggling to catch my breath throughout the entire workout. It's very tiring going from an intense cardio session into a chest/back session going from one heavy movement to another. Got it done though and feel great now.

2 40+ dudes were talking about me in earshot. Sort of backhanded compliments. Oh he looks great and he's strong, ah to be young again and to be able to take whatever I want and be able to get away with it! Like fellas, I'm in my 30's, been training in this gym for 15 years, the 2 of you have looked the exact same for the entire time I've been coming and I don't even take an obscene amount of gear. Numpties.

I've been promoted to a Moderator on here now chaps. I banned my first Ketones account today funnily enough. Hadn't seen him in a while and he popped up on day one. Got to 11 posts before I f*cked him off. I'll avoid getting involved in any of the controversial/political BS of the forum but I'm on here pretty regularly so it makes sense for me to help keep the gaff tidy.


----------



## PaulNe

Congrats on your first ketones account. Long may it continue. You're always going to have backhanded comments about you. Plenty jealous people out there. P. S. Trying to push another few lbs on my frame for the end of this bulk. You'll want me in a maintenance phase for a little while after bulking is done im guessing, before we go into work together to get lean?


----------



## DLTBB

PaulNe said:


> Congrats on your first ketones account. Long may it continue. You're always going to have backhanded comments about you. Plenty jealous people out there. P. S. Trying to push another few lbs on my frame for the end of this bulk. You'll want me in a maintenance phase for a little while after bulking is done im guessing, before we go into work together to get lean?


Frustrating when they label you as some early 20’s kid who’s pinning a vial of Tren a week though. 😞 I’m ready to touch base whenever you are to be fair. Whether that be going into the maintenance phase, after it or even to finish the bulk off. Give me a shout whenever you’re ready to roll and we’ll see what we can do.


----------



## Mackerson81

DLTBB said:


> I've been promoted to a Moderator on here now chaps. I banned my first Ketones account today funnily enough. Hadn't seen him in a while and he popped up on day one. Got to 11 posts before I f*cked him off. I'll avoid getting involved in any of the controversial/political BS of the forum but I'm on here pretty regularly so it makes sense for me to help keep the gaff tidy.


Congrats on the Mod status, i'm not surprised with the volume of quality content you post you will be a great addttion to the board.


----------



## PMS67

What the crack with all the Ketones patter? Genuinely asking, I will get my coat!


----------



## PMS67

Oh and congratulations


----------



## DLTBB

PMS67 said:


> What the crack with all the Ketones patter? Genuinely asking, I will get my coat!


I wasn’t even around during his initial stint here but it’s a member who was banned who’s made 100+ fake accounts since under different names and guises. Spams the forum, posts scat, naked men etc. Not sure of his exact motivations.


----------

